# August '14 Sunflowers. 27 angels. 48 pink, 28 blue. 74 HERE!!



## clynn11

Please feel free to join!! I will add your username and due date to the front page, and as we find out... genders and arrival dates!!! :)

 * August 2014 babies are ARRIVING!! *
mysteriouseye- *Due* 8/3, :pink: Bella Maria *arrived 6/24/14 at 34w2d* weighing *4lbs 6oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/tHbJm7.png 
princess_1991- *Due* 8/21, :pink: River Alice Maggie and :pink: Rosalie Edie Susan * arrrived 7/12/14 at 34w2d* weighing *5lbs 5oz* and *5lbs*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/AcnNm7.png 
LittleMinx- *Due* 7/30, :pink: Brooke Amelia *arrived 7/16/14 at 38 weeks* weighing *8lbs 6oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/m4H5m7.png 
squirrel- *Due* 8/9, :pink: Isla Sophia *arrived 7/18/14 at 36w6d* weighing
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/eZxym7.png 
Buttons_01- *Due* 8/2, :blue: Kobey Marshall *arrived 7/20/14 at 38w1d* weighing *5lbs 13oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/c17Bm7.png 
flagirlie7- *Due* 8/5, :pink: Yuna Elise and :blue:Liam Alexander *arrived 7/21/14 at 37w6d* weighing *5lbs 13oz* and *6lbs*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/LZcem7.png 
xEmmaDx- *Due* 8/11, :blue: Jamie William *arrived 7/22/14 at 37w1d* weighing *5lbs 11.5oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/CcE2m7.png 
glbaby1- *Due* 8/2, :pink: Brooklyn Michonne *arrived 7/22/14 at 38w3d* weighing *5lbs 13oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/gsQ1m7.png 
WanaBaba- *Due* 7/29, :pink: Sophie Marie *arrived 7/22/14 at 39 weeks* weighing *7lbs 11oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/oJhMm7.png 
DenyseGiguere- *Due* 8/2, :pink: Gracie Barbara Joan *arrived 7/25/14 at 38w6d* weighing *7lbs 15oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/l1gPm7.png 
Damita- *Due* 7/30, :yellow: turned :blue:  Charlie George *arrived 7/28/14 at 39w5d* weighing *6lbs 15oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/IAPom7.png 
HWPG- *Due* 8/4, :blue: Aleksandr Julian *arrived 7/28/14 at 39 weeks* weighing *8lbs 12oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Z6kIm7.png 
lorojovanos- *Due* 8/22, :pink: Avery Veronica and :blue: Max Richard Frank* arrived 7/29/14 at 36w4d* weighing *6lbs 2oz* and *6lbs 10oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/r1cdm7.png 
SBCookie21- *Due* 8/1, :blue: Mason Leon Douglas *arrived 7/30/14 at 39w5d* weighing *7lbs 13oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/MjaOm7.png 
flyingduster- *Due* 8/8, :yellow: turned :pink: Piper Catherine *arrived 8/1/14 at 39 weeks* weighing *7lbs 8oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/IvKRm7.png 
bump#1- *Due* 8/4, :pink: Charlotte Sophia Grace *arrived 8/1/14 at 39w4d* weighing *8lbs 4oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/tqZim7.png 
Lois22- *Due* 8/1, :pink: *arrived 8/1/14 at 40 weeks* weighing 
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/OMsbm7.png
patchey- *Due* 8/6, :pink: *arrived 8/1/14 at 39w2d* weighing
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/AyMVm7.png
MichelleW- *Due* 8/8, :pink: Emily Edith *arrived 8/1/14 at 39 weeks* weighing *8lbs 6oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/kg1Sm7.png 
navywag- *Due* 8/4, :blue: Zachary Jason Edward *arrived 8/2/14 at 39w5d* weighing *8lbs*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/wrrgm7.png 
purplespecs- *Due* 8/17, :blue: Benjamin Neil *arrived 8/3/14 at 38 weeks* weighing *7lbs 14oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/0jXIm7.png 
toffee87- *Due* 7/31, :blue: William Thomas *arrived 8/3/13 at 40w3d* weighing *9lbs 1oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/WvdRm7.png 
emicakess- *Due* 8/4, :pink: Maybel Jean *arrived 8/4/14 at 40 weeks* weighing *9lbs 1oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/kC0bm7.png 
AerisandAlex- *Due* 8/7, :blue: Logan Robert *arrived 8/4/14 at 39w4d* weighing *6lbs 15oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Hbk5m7.png
Rizzo Rizzie- *Due* 8/9, :blue: Nathaniel Owen *arrived 8/4/14 at 39w2d* weighing *7lbs 12oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/kzw2m7.png 
Ashley8806- *Due* 8/26, :blue: Braxton Jay *arrived 8/5/14 at 37 weeks* weighing *6lbs 14.6oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/kZkFm7.png
ChristiansMum- *Due* 8/6, :blue: Alfie Raymond Davis *arrived 8/6/14 at 40 weeks* weighing *6lbs 15oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/NT9am7.png
AMB2013- *Due* 8/22, :blue: Miles West *arrived 8/6/14 at 37w5d* weighing *8lbs 3oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/UmA1m7.png 
Arlandria- *Due* 7/30, :pink: Marlie Grace *arrived 8/7/14 at 41w1d* weighing *8lbs 6oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/M3oBm7.png 
modified- *Due* 8/21, :pink: Pixie Maggie Lua *arrived 8/7/14 at 38 weeks* weighing *4lbs 4oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/CvrIm7.png 
Florabean1981- *Due* 8/13, :pink: Aria Rosie *arrived 8/8/14 at 39w2d* weighing *7lbs 4oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/qmbtm7.png 
bananabump- *Due* 8/31, :pink: Gracie Iris May *arrived 8/8/14 at 36w5d * weighing *6lbs 3oz* 
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/giJDm7.png
Literati_Love- *Due* 8/8, :pink: Nevada Leanne *arrived 8/8/14 at 40 weeks* weighing *8lbs 11oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/VkP9m7.png 
mirandaprice- *Due* 8/11, :blue: James Andrew *arrived 8/8/14 at 39w4d* weighing *7lbs 15oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/nqg7m7.png 
Jett55- *Due* 8/29, :blue: Elisha Abner *arrived 8/8/14 at 37 weeks* weighing *4lbs 11oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/YmdSm7.png 
addy1- *Due* 8/5, :blue: Grady *arrived 8/9/14 at 40w4d* weighing *8lbs 9oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/azUNm7.png 
Klara0412- *Due* 8/3, :yellow: turned :blue: Theodore *arrived 8/9/14 at 40w6d* weighing *9lbs 6oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Q3X2m7.png 
mrsswaffer- *Due* 8/10, :yellow: turned :pink: Piper Joy *arrived 8/11/14 at 40w1d* weighing *6lbs 7.5oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/4C8dm7.png 
LoveCakes- *Due* 8/10, :yellow: turned :pink: Phoebe Sarah *arrived 8/11/14 at 40w1d* weighing *8lbs 10oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/RUWvm7.png 
Soulshaken- *Due* 8/13, :pink: Kaylanie Mae *arrived 8/11/14 at 39w5d* weighing *7lbs 9oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/2lGSm7.png
BabyBug- *Due* 8/11, :pink: Olivia Rose *arrived 8/12/14 at 40w1d* weighing *8lbs 4oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/znRHm7.png 
Jazzbird- *Due* 8/12, :pink: Autumn Elizabeth *arrived 8/12/14 at 40 weeks* weighing
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/WAoJm7.png 
LilyInk- *Due* 8/11, :blue: Braxton Des *arrived 8/13/14 at 40w2d* weighing 
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/VpMym7.png 
 clynn11- *Due* 8/1, :pink: Zuri Lynn *arrived 8/13/14 at 41w5d* weighing *7lbs 14oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/l978m7.png 
ellitigg- *Due* 8/1, :pink: Rowan Sophia *arrived 8/14/14 at 41w6d* weighing *6lbs*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/W6S8m7.png 
nlb- *Due* 8/24, :pink: Elizabeth Anne *arrived 8/15/14 at 38w5d* weighing *6lbs 14oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/nkNQm7.png 
KirbyT16- *Due* 8/14, :pink: Harper Amelia *arrived 8/15/14 at 40w1d* weighing *7lbs 15oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Fdhfm7.png 
biscuitgal- *Due* 8/24, :pink: Ruby Jackson *arrived 8/15/14 at 38w5d* weighing *8lbs 7.4oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/kiS1m7.png 
KcApple- *Due* 8/11, :pink: *arrived 8/16/14 at 40w5d* weighing *9lbs 3oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/GwNrm7.png 
mel28nicole- *Due* 8/19, :pink: Ashlin Noel *arrived 8/17/14 at 39w5d* weighing *8lbs 7oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/3Xn4m7.png 
vespersonicca- *Due* 8/6, :yellow: turned :pink: Gaia Serafina *arrived 8/17/14 at 41w4d* weighing *8lbs 3oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/prjSm7.png 
tori0713- *Due *8/12, :pink: Isabelle Therese *arrived 8/17/14 at 40w5d* weighing *8lbs 2oz* 
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/LTSom7.png 
Tracie87-*Due* 8/6, :blue: Austin Patrick *arrived 8/17/14 at 41w4d* weighing *7lbs 9oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Y6DGm7.png 
MomWife- *Due* 8/24, :blue: Joshua *arrived 8/17/14 at 39 weeks* weighing *7lbs 12oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/eDXVm7.png 
MummyJade- *Due* 8/11, :pink: Lottie-Andee *arrived 8/18/14 at 41 weeks* weighing *7lbs 15oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/f878m7.png 
lilmissmup- *Due* 8/19, :pink: Madeleine Leah *arrived 8/18/14 at 39w6d* weighing

https://lb1m.lilypie.com/FIOKm7.png 
Bellybump89-* Due* 8/30, :blue: Jude Hannon Alexander *arrived 8/18/14 at 38w2d* weighing *8lbs 7oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/mNSQm7.png 
Wanna007- *Due* 8/9, :pink: Taraoluwa Sophia *arrived 8/18/14 at 41w2d* weighing *7lbs*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/BgAsm7.png 
JJsmom- *Due* 8/29, :pink: Vivian Leigh *arrived 8/21/14 at 38w6d* weighing *8lbs 12oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/Roaym7.png 
Serenyx- *Due* 8/27, :pink: Isabelle Alexis *arrived 8/21/14 at 39w1d* weighing *6lbs 5oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/5SGrm7.png 
linz143- *Due* 8/22, :pink: Rosalie Piper *arrived 8/22/14 at 40 weeks* weighing *8lbs 14oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/NJ9Vm7.png 
pootle33- *Due* 8/21, :blue: Rowan William *arrived 8/25/14 at 40w4d* weighing *8lbs 3oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/ZhX1m7.png 
MrsT&Ben- *Due* 8/23, :pink: *arrived 8/25/14 at 40w2d* weighing *9lbs 14oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/KjMGm7.png
MrsBaby2- *Due* 8/30, :pink:, *arrived 8/26/14 at 39w3d* weighing *7lbs 12oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/NeOhm7.png 
ButterflyLuvx- *Due* 8/27, :blue: *arrived 8/27/14 at 40 weeks* weighing *6lbs 6oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/EHCkm7.png 
sore-boobs- *Due* 8/25, :pink: Molly *arrived 9/1/14 at 41w1d* weighing *9lbs 2oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/hNPam7.png 
KitteyKat2010- *Due* 8/28, :pink: Sophia Lynn *arrived 9/2/14 at 40w5d* weighing *7lbs 5oz*
https://lb1m.lilypie.com/RDa6m7.png 

<3*Babies born (saw some sort of update in another thread/third tri threads)- awaiting information updates from mamas!*<3
Rainbow gems- *Due* 8/5, :pink:
ms.tjulz- *Due* 8/5, :pink:
suesue- *Due* 8/26, :blue: weighing *6lbs 3oz*
schmetterling- *Due* 8/26, :yellow: turned :blue:

*Lost little ones, Never Forgotten *
hopefulfor1st- 12/5 :angel: 
darkriver- 12/5 :angel:
lesh07- 12/6 :angel:
teacup- 12/8 :angel:
silverbell 12/15 :angel:
leinzlove- 12/20 :angel:
VivianJean- 12/21 :angel:
victoria1987- 12/24 :angel:
Allstar- 12/29 :angel:
PeachDaisy- 12/31 :angel:
katestar53- 1/6 :angel:
PnkPolkaDots- 1/7 :angel:
Jbaby90- 1/9 :angel:
Soulshaken- 1/10 :angel: (blighted ovum) :angel: (collapsed sac)
Maisypie- 1/10 :angel: 
Luvspnk31- 1/14 :angel:
Ashley8806- 1/15 :angel: (lost twin)
Reyrey7- 1/17 :angel:
KirinM- 1/24 :angel:
Buckles- 1/24 :angel:
dan-o- 1/27 :angel:
suzielou3- 1/29 :angel:
Sheffie- 2/? :angel:
2have4kids- 2/13 :angel:
LilFooshFoosh- baby :blue: born sleeping 3/22/14 :angel: 
28329- *Due* 8/8, :pink: Dilys Rose, *arrived 8/15/14 at 41 weeks* weighing *8lbs 11oz*, born sleeping :angel:​

https://i.imgur.com/2L8H4Cs.gif


[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2067579-august-2014-sunflowers-8-angels-70-sunflowers.html][*IMG]https://i.imgur.com/2L8H4Cs.gif[*/IMG][*/URL] *- Just take the * out when adding to your signature!*


----------



## clynn11

No other August due dates yet?? I know I found out early but come on ladies! Love to have some buddies in here! :)


----------



## clynn11

bump ;)


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm due 1st August too, but bubs will be born the end of July via c-section.

How are you feeling? I'm so tired and the waves of nausea are awful xx


----------



## clynn11

Still due in August! We should be going through milestones together so it'd be awesome for you to hang in the group :) :) 

I'm extreeeemely tired. Been sleeping A LOT. Havee gotten some random waves of nausea but nothing too horrible. We went grocery shopping and the smell of tortillas made me gag. LOL! 

Is this your first?


----------



## LittleMinx

Aww thanks hun, I'll stick around then x

No this is number 4 for me! 1 with my ex and soon to be 3 with my OH. Feels like I'm starting again though as my youngest is 4 now. 
You must be so excited with it being your 1st x


----------



## clynn11

How exciting!!! I want a large family! Like 5 children. Possibly adopting too. But I am so extremely ecstatic that we finally got our BFP I never thought it would happen!!

Awe your lil 4 year old is probably going to be soooo excited to have a little brother or sister!!!


----------



## clynn11

Hoping lots of lovely ladies will be getting their BFPs and joining us! :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning :flower:

Well my nausea has gone to a whole new level :sick: 

Isn't it funny to think that lots of the August babies haven't even been conceived yet?! Sure we will get some new ladies in here soon xx


----------



## clynn11

I know right?! I found out at 10dpo so was pretty early! Excited to see some more ladies get their BFPs!!

I threw up for my first time this morning, but thinking it was because I took my prenatal on an empty stomach. Definitely not doing that again :haha:

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## LittleMinx

Loving these

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/20131122_062844_zps8b5a548b.jpg

Its really sinking in now! I'm having a :baby: x


----------



## clynn11

Woot woot!! GORGEOUS lines girl!!!! Yaaay we got some sticky beans, I can feel it!!! <3


----------



## LittleMinx

Yep i agree.. And the way i'm feeling says this been is very much sticking :lol: x


----------



## LittleMinx

Oh my poor OH :( I'm such a grumpy mare at the moment and he is finding it hard to deal with... Honestly i'm so mardy its like being a teenager again :lol: x


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi ladies can I join? Got my bfp this morning, im so excited!! :) This will be my second baby :)
I know ill be due august but not sure the exact date, how did you ladies find this out? Eek it still doesn't feel real! X


----------



## clynn11

Congratulations WanaBaba!!! I tracked ovulation using OPKs and bbt charting, but your doctor will use the first day of your LMP. When was that and I can tell you your due date :)

I'm crazy hormonal too lol. Snapped at DH earlier then felt super bad. :/


----------



## LittleMinx

Of course you can sweetie :hugs: ... HUGE congrats xx

I found out on Tuesday, I tested early as i had every symptom going and just couldn't wait any longer. Its only just starting to sink in for me, but still not 100%.. xx


----------



## WanaBaba

My last period started 21st October and my cycles are usually around 33 days and thankyou :) xx


----------



## LittleMinx

I calculated you to be 3 weeks 6 days and due 2.8.14 xx


----------



## WanaBaba

2nd of august wow how cool a summer baby :) I think I may end up having it early as I think I'll be getting an elective ceserean. I had an emergency section with my DD and really don't want to go through that again. I've just moved to Germany though two weeks ago so im a bit nervous about how it all works over here lol. What early symptoms did yous ladies have? Ive had tender boobs and for some reason one sore nipple lol same as my last pregnancy. And have been extremely hungry! I've also been falling asleep by 9pm which isn't me as I'm usually a night owl but it made me suspect as this happened my last pregnancy too x


----------



## LittleMinx

I'll be having a section too hun, so although due in August babe will be born July x


----------



## clynn11

I'm due on the 1st so could definitely have a July baby anyways, but do not plan on induction or anything so could also go a week or two into August.

Threw up again this morning after my prenatal, ate a whole bunch of fruit with it and everything!!! :( What am I supposed to do if I can't keep it down?!


----------



## LittleMinx

Have you tried taking it at night time? I take mine just before bed x


----------



## clynn11

My mom said it affects your sleeping so I didn't try! Lol I will try that tomorrow hopefully it helps :) Thanks.


----------



## WanaBaba

Anyone else being having period like cramps? I woke up in the middle of the night last night with really bad cramps and since my period is due today I really thought it was coming! I was so scared. Even felt wet but when I went to bathroom thankfully it was just watery discharge. I know it sounds silly but im feeling so nervous incase my period actually turns up today even though I have two pregnancy tests one of them VERY positive! Im still finding it hard to 100% believe it, does anyone else feel this way? X


----------



## clynn11

I totally understand. I keep expecting AF to show. She was due yesterday for me (it's now past midnight here) and i'm still in shock that she didn't come, despite my 20+ positive tests lol. I have little twinges but no cramping really, I did have a pink spot on the TP yesterday and the day before too, but they were very small. Baby implanting deeper I suppose! It's still crazy to me that i'm pregnant. I don't feel pregnant! Lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Put me down tentatively as August 4th, I don't know when I oved so I'm just assuming the earliest you'd get a BFP as 9 dpo so I just put myself down as that. 
I have pcos and wonky cycles so ill have a dating scan at around 6-7 weeks to pinpoint an exact EDD. 
The first symptom I had was extreme itchiness on my back! Weird hey but I thought it must be something hormonal. Also extremely loose bowels the last 4 days. But that's it so far. With Jace the vomiting started at 6+1 so hope it's not gonna be that bad again! I lost a few kg first tri with Jace, don't know how ill handle being that sick again with a toddler!

Thursday and today's tests

https://s17.postimg.org/dzaolq2jz/image.jpg

https://s17.postimg.org/uls8usvhr/image.jpg


how to do a screenshot on a pc


----------



## WanaBaba

I know what you mean, the night before I tested I said to my DH that I was upset because I really didn't think I was pregnant because I just didn't feel pregnant. Even though I was having symptoms such as being really hungry and really tired. I thought it was probably just a coincidence haha x


----------



## LittleMinx

clynn11 said:


> My mom said it affects your sleeping so I didn't try! Lol I will try that tomorrow hopefully it helps :) Thanks.

My sleep hasnt been affected hun :thumbup:



WanaBaba said:


> Anyone else being having period like cramps? I woke up in the middle of the night last night with really bad cramps and since my period is due today I really thought it was coming! I was so scared. Even felt wet but when I went to bathroom thankfully it was just watery discharge. I know it sounds silly but im feeling so nervous incase my period actually turns up today even though I have two pregnancy tests one of them VERY positive! Im still finding it hard to 100% believe it, does anyone else feel this way? X

Yep i've been getting them too. Yesterday was the worst, but i was due AF yesterday so think i was stressing too, which wouldn't of helped matters. Its still not really sinking in for me... Its like i know i'm pregnant, but its still in the dream stage x



hopefulfor1st said:


> Put me down tentatively as August 4th, I don't know when I oved so I'm just assuming the earliest you'd get a BFP as 9 dpo so I just put myself down as that.
> I have pcos and wonky cycles so ill have a dating scan at around 6-7 weeks to pinpoint an exact EDD.
> The first symptom I had was extreme itchiness on my back! Weird hey but I thought it must be something hormonal. Also extremely loose bowels the last 4 days. But that's it so far. With Jace the vomiting started at 6+1 so hope it's not gonna be that bad again! I lost a few kg first tri with Jace, don't know how ill handle being that sick again with a toddler!
> 
> Thursday and today's tests
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/dzaolq2jz/image.jpg
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/uls8usvhr/image.jpg
> 
> 
> how to do a screenshot on a pc

Welcome over hun xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ill also be having a planned section so prob late July.

Ill be 11 weeks on my sons 1st birthday! Hopefully my scan bumps me up a few days so we can announce it then.


----------



## LittleMinx

Looks like a few of us August mums will be having our babies end of July.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I wanna get my dating scan ASAP but know I should hold off a bit longer to be sure there's a hb. I'm thinking December 17 ill be at least 7 weeks then, EEK! So excited. It seems like forever away though.


----------



## LittleMinx

We have to wait until 12 weeks for our 1st scan, so mid January for me. Hopefully it won't drag too much for you x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ergh, man, the diarrhea won't stop! It's killing me! I have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Lois22

Hey :) I'm Lois due August 1st with my second. My daughter was born August 2nd!! Started NTNP start of this month and got my BFP 4 days ago


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey Lois, congrats and welcome xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So have u guys thought about how your going to announce your pregnancy yet?


----------



## LittleMinx

We might announce Xmas day or after our 1st scan, don't know how yet x


----------



## clynn11

Welcome ladies!!!

Lois22 and hopefulfor1st I added you to the front page :)


----------



## Arlandria

Hello :wave: I'm an August-to-be Mummy!! Can I join the lovely crew???? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## LittleMinx

Of course you can sweetie x congrats (again) xx


----------



## clynn11

Of course! Congrats and welcome! Do you know when your due date is? If not, give us the first day of your LMP and we can use that until you go for your first scan!! :)


----------



## Arlandria

OK a bit about us...

I'm Cassie (30) been married to DH (31) just over a year. We have a 4year old DD Olivia who is the most awesome kid! Baby number 2 due 2nd Aug 2014 and gender will be another surprise! 

We live North West UK, and hope to one day live in Canada but for now on cloud 9 that our little snowflake has landed and hopefully will be a sticky! 

So here's to chatting with you lovelies xxxxxx


----------



## LittleMinx

How are you girls feeling? I feel like I've run a marathon and done 10000 sit ups! The aches have replaced the cramps. Currently in bed with a cuppa watching strictly, then x-factor, after that I imagine I'll be ready to sleep... so rock and roll! X


----------



## Arlandria

You know I've got a few low/dull cramps not sure what to read of that! But apart from generally tired anyways xx


----------



## LittleMinx

I've been getting cramps for over a week, totally normal hunni x annoying though! x


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi to the two new ladies :wave:
I feel abit crappy tonight, I keep feeling hungry but then when I eat I feel too full, ugh it's not a nice feeling. But im still incredibly happy and it still all feels surreal! X


----------



## WanaBaba

Oh yeah forgot I also feel unbeleivably tired today, I should probably go to bed as it's 10pm here but I can't get off baby and bump haha x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah I stayed up til like 1am on bnb and watching desperate housewives....and bubba woke me me at 630am :/ 8am now and I gotta go to work soon! 
Was tempted to do another digi today to see if 2-3 came up yet but will wait...don't wanna waste it!!


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm exhausted and still quite achey, happy though as we've had a baby name chat tonight and they are now set. Got a feeling that this is a little girl! Anyone else with a feeling about gender?

hopeful, it's weird knowing you are up for the day, it's 21.30 here and I'm not far off going to bed x


----------



## WanaBaba

I have a feeling mine is a boy but that may be because I want a boy haha! 
I was thinking the same hopeful, strange to think you are off to work and we are off to bed lol. Hope you manage to get through work ok x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes it's Sunday here lol.
Haven't talked about names yet maybe after 1st scan, not game to get that attached yet! 
If Jace was a girl he was going to be Zoe so chance we might use that. Hubby really wants a girl but if shettles method is right it's another boy. I would love a girl but don't wanna get my hopes up- hubby is already saying "she" 
Last night I was pinteresting announcement pics.

Ah I just had the best idea!!!! 
In his cake smash for his 1st bday (13th January) well do a shot with him and his cake and do a mini cupcake next to him....and have a "that ones not for you Jace" or "coming soon" on a blackboard.


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo I love the cake ideas!!! Sooooo cute!!

We're gonna get Olivia to paint "I'm going to be a big sister" and get a picture of her holding it up to post on FB ! Or possibly one saying "My Mummy hasn't baked for ages, but My Daddy put a bun in her oven!"


----------



## hopefulfor1st

^^^ haha! My hubby used to be a baker, so I could do something along the lines of "dads baking again" and a pic of bun in oven!


----------



## clynn11

^^ That is an amazing idea!!!

Feeling a tad nauseous right now, gonna make myself some eggs because they sound deeeelicious!!! Lol. Took a FRER tonight to make sure my lines are getting darker and my test line is darker than the control line!! Woot woot. Definitely eased my mind a bit.


----------



## clynn11

So far the prenatal at night seems to be working! Yay!


----------



## clynn11

If shettles method is correct mine should be a girl. Only BD'd one time 48 hours before O. I was reading an article though about a study on implantation and during the study 97% of males implanted on the right and 94% of females implanted on the left! Pretty interesting, i'll see if I can find the link. I feel pinching pains on my right side so I think I implanted there. My first instinct says girl but I also feel it's too early and I just love girl clothes :haha: I'll be extremely happy with either sex and would love to have either first for different reasonings lol.


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning :wave: ... I wasnt going to test anymore, but had 2 Superdrug tests left and my willpower sucks :lol: .. So did another this morning and gonna save the last one for Friday when i'll be a week late... 

So here is my progression

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/20131124_071713_zpsd612311c.jpg

I'm one happy, but nauseous lady right now x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am thinking of doing my other digi as soon as I can get my boy to sleep, it's 7pm Sunday here, it's been 4 days since my 1st BFP and I wanna see if I'd get 2-3 yet!


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm gonna do another digi Friday, that way i should get 3+! x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Dammit!!!!! I used my last digi and its still 1-2 :( I knew I shouldn't have. I must've got my BFP pretty early :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I did another frer and can't line analyze, I was staring at them then got a migraine now everything looks all weird and fuzzy!!


----------



## clynn11

I got a Pregnant 1-2 on a digi around 4pm on 11/19, stupidly took another at midnight on 11/22 and it was still 1-2. Knew I should have waited longer! Lol. Gonna wait till like Wednesday and take it and see what it says! I'll be 4w5d so hoping for a 3+ but would be happy with a 2-3.


----------



## clynn11

Here's my FRER from today. 15dpo.
 



Attached Files:







frer 001.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Arlandria

Glad to know it's not just me obsessing over doing more tests even though we have our BFP! :teehee:

So today if my AF date - feeling good, no cramps so gonna give it a good week before I take my last test. If I can last that long of course!!!! 

Have you all started taking your folic acid & vitamins? Xxx


----------



## Arlandria

clynn11 said:


> Here's my FRER from today. 15dpo.

Oooo that's lovely and dark! :thumbup: xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Lovely lines Clynn11 :) 

I started taking boots pregnancy vitamins with folic acid yesterday. It has 400 folic acid is this the right amount I should be taking? I looked all over town yesterday (just moved to Germany) and these are the only ones I could find x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've been taking a preconception multi and folate for months, since we started ttc. It's the recommendation here that you take it 3 months before trying.

Here's my tests

https://s12.postimg.org/65lp9e1bx/image.jpg
online photo storage


----------



## LittleMinx

hopefulfor1st said:


> Dammit!!!!! I used my last digi and its still 1-2 :( I knew I shouldn't have. I must've got my BFP pretty early :(

Evening testing could affect it too hun x



clynn11 said:


> Here's my FRER from today. 15dpo.

Awesome lines :flower:



Arlandria said:


> Glad to know it's not just me obsessing over doing more tests even though we have our BFP! :teehee:
> 
> So today if my AF date - feeling good, no cramps so gonna give it a good week before I take my last test. If I can last that long of course!!!!
> 
> Have you all started taking your folic acid & vitamins? Xxx

I started taking folic acid whilst TTC and am now taking Pregnacare Plus :thumbup:

xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ps...I'm actually out of frer and cb digi now. 
Maybe it would be a good idea to not buy more.
With my chemical my tests were squinters by this stage so it's fed healthier!!


----------



## LittleMinx

hopefulfor1st said:


> I've been taking a preconception multi and folate for months, since we started ttc. It's the recommendation here that you take it 3 months before trying.
> 
> Here's my tests
> 
> https://s12.postimg.org/65lp9e1bx/image.jpg
> online photo storage

Considering that's only 24 hours difference i can still see a slight progression.. :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LittleMinx said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Dammit!!!!! I used my last digi and its still 1-2 :( I knew I shouldn't have. I must've got my BFP pretty early :(
> 
> Evening testing could affect it too hun x
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Here's my FRER from today. 15dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome lines :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Arlandria said:
> 
> 
> Glad to know it's not just me obsessing over doing more tests even though we have our BFP! :teehee:
> 
> So today if my AF date - feeling good, no cramps so gonna give it a good week before I take my last test. If I can last that long of course!!!!
> 
> Have you all started taking your folic acid & vitamins? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I started taking folic acid whilst TTC and am now taking Pregnacare Plus :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

None of my tests have been fmu and I held it for 4 hours.
The first 2 frers were just a 2hr hold


----------



## LittleMinx

hopefulfor1st said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Dammit!!!!! I used my last digi and its still 1-2 :( I knew I shouldn't have. I must've got my BFP pretty early :(
> 
> Evening testing could affect it too hun x
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Here's my FRER from today. 15dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome lines :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Arlandria said:
> 
> 
> Glad to know it's not just me obsessing over doing more tests even though we have our BFP! :teehee:
> 
> So today if my AF date - feeling good, no cramps so gonna give it a good week before I take my last test. If I can last that long of course!!!!
> 
> Have you all started taking your folic acid & vitamins? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I started taking folic acid whilst TTC and am now taking Pregnacare Plus :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> None of my tests have been fmu and I held it for 4 hours.
> The first 2 frers were just a 2hr holdClick to expand...

Give it a few days hun, you are still really early and as you said must of got your 1st positive at a very early stage. I only got a 1-2 at 3w4d, so roughly the same stage.. xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's so weird I'm now 20 dpo according to my opk and ewcm....but I didn't get my first BFP til 16dpo and digi still saying 1-2, my body must've geared up to ov then didn't, or implanted really late. 

Here's a better pic

https://s16.postimg.org/5izpa9ks5/image.jpg
print screen windows


----------



## LittleMinx

Hell yes! That's what you call progression! x


----------



## Lois22

I feel a bit sick in the evenings :( which sucks! As I start a new second part-time job this week and it's evening work

Xx


----------



## clynn11

Nice progression hopefulfor1st!! Totally sticky babe!!

I'm not having many symptoms. Kind of wish I was having more so I could feel pregnant. Taking my prenatal at night totally helped, didn't puke at all! Yay! 

Do you ladies have your first scans set?? Mine is December 20th.


----------



## Lois22

I'm not allowed to see the midwife for the first time until 8 weeks :(

Think I'm 12 weeks in January, the week we move house. Aaaaahhh stress!! Lol


----------



## clynn11

Yupp, they wouldn't schedule me sooner. Dec. 20th is exactly 8 weeks for me.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

WOW! August already! Congrats ladies from a July Jelly Bean of 2014! HH9M!


----------



## clynn11

Awe thanks lady! Congrats to you too!!! :)


----------



## Lois22

I just Facebook announced!!! Haha I have no patience. I announced straight away with my DD. Week

Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow your brave! 

I have no real symptoms my skin is still really itchy and yesterday one boob was sore but more up towards the arm pit that anywhere else.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh and my doc said ill have a viability scan around 6.5 weeks. 
I'm thinking 17th dec as that'll be 7 weeks so by then should def see a heartbeat!


----------



## WanaBaba

My skin is really itchy too it has been for about a week now, never thought it could be a symptom!
Is it to early for cravings? Haha! It's after 9pm here and I'm realllllllx fancying some pasta with cheese....lots of cheese! I seem to be hungry all the time but then once I've eaten I feel sick for a little while. The sickness hasn't properly started for me yet which is worrying me a bit, it's only really if I'm hungry or if I've just eaten lol. My boobs are so sensetive and I am feeling very emotional but no other proper symptoms yet, I want more so that i actually feel pregnant lol xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

WanaBaba said:


> My skin is really itchy too it has been for about a week now, never thought it could be a symptom!
> Is it to early for cravings? Haha! It's after 9pm here and I'm realllllllx fancying some pasta with cheese....lots of cheese! I seem to be hungry all the time but then once I've eaten I feel sick for a little while. The sickness hasn't properly started for me yet which is worrying me a bit, it's only really if I'm hungry or if I've just eaten lol. My boobs are so sensetive and I am feeling very emotional but no other proper symptoms yet, I want more so that i actually feel pregnant lol xx

The itchy skin is the first thing that had me think I could be! 
Itching is caused by elevated progesterone.


----------



## Arlandria

Boo I've not symptoms at all really! Boobies are only a little bit sore and 'bladder' area seems tense but that's it!!! Don't think we'll be scanned until after Xmas although as I've had a few MCs they might push for sooner xxx gonna ring docs tomorrow and try and squeeze a date out if them x


----------



## addy1

Hi all, 

Can I join? I just got my :bfp: this morning! Still in shock, but so very excited. This will be baby #3 for us, as we have two girls already (4 and 1). 

Nice to meet you all :wave:


----------



## clynn11

Of course you can join us! Congrats on your BFP! Do you know your due date? If not give me the first day of your LMP and I can calculate a tentative one for you until your first scan :)


----------



## Arlandria

Lois22 said:


> I just Facebook announced!!! Haha I have no patience. I announced straight away with my DD. Week
> 
> Xx

Eeek!! How did it go?? I'm dying to tell people!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMinx

Evening ladies and beans,

I'm so relieved as my cramps have calmed, although still quite achy at the top of my legs. My main symptom is the exhaustion. I'm finally believing I'm pregnant too.. caffeine and cigarettes have been banished from my life and it feels great. 

Welcome to the group Addy and congrats on your bfp xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've told 2 ladies at work as they're the ones who'll be covering for me if something goes wrong, and one friend. And hubby has told one friend. It's killing me! Plus I'm so bloated I couldn't find anything to wear to work I can't wait til I can start wearing my maternity tops again! 
Not sure if I should tell my boss or not! He prob just thinks I'm lazy as I'm palming off all the lifting and vacuuming etc!


----------



## addy1

clynn11 said:


> Of course you can join us! Congrats on your BFP! Do you know your due date? If not give me the first day of your LMP and I can calculate a tentative one for you until your first scan :)

Thanks!! My best guess is August 5th, so I will go with that until I have my dating ultrasound.


----------



## Arlandria

addy1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I join? I just got my :bfp: this morning! Still in shock, but so very excited. This will be baby #3 for us, as we have two girls already (4 and 1).
> 
> Nice to meet you all :wave:

Hey sweetie! :wave:

Huge CONGRATULATIONS! And welcome to the August Mommas! Xxx


----------



## clynn11

Added you to the front page addy1 :)


----------



## HWPG

Hi Cass, i am here. Due August 4. omg, cant believe it...
PS. on the front page, you put that you started actively ttc in december 2013 - thats in the future! do you already have pregnancy brain? ;)
bump buddddies! whoa!


----------



## clynn11

OMG ridiculous I meant 2012 :dohh: apparently I do!!!! Lol.

So glad you're over here Mirolee!!! This is totally your take home baby <3 vacay baby woot woot!!!


----------



## clynn11

Are any of you ladies not planning on finding out gender?! I have to know. Maybe for my third or fourth it can be a surprise... but I want to paint the nursery and go crazy shopping!!! Lol


----------



## HWPG

we will be definitely finding out gender. ironically, the name we have picked out already is for boy or girl. i'm not sure we are doing a nursery; probably just a pack and play for a bit, then once OH actually sees "omg, there is a baby in our house", he'll be more motivated to make a room. i'm not too fazzled about it.... but ask me again as i get bigger and into nesting ;)


----------



## clynn11

We're lucky because our in-laws own our house, so we can pretty much do whatever we want with the baby room!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## addy1

As long as everything goes okay, we will find out again. We found out with both girls. We did not tell anyone for our second though, was a nice secret to have with Dh. 

I am still in such shock! Can't believe it!! :wacko: 

Both my girls were early as well, wonder if I will have a July baby?? Haha.


----------



## Arlandria

I'm really in 2 minds about finding out?! Usually I let DH make the descision as his pregnancy treat xx

So last night I went to bed quite queezy - woke up at 1am thought I was gonna spew everywhere, luckily I calmed myself down with some deep breathing! I hope this isn't the start of morning sickness! I wouldn't be able to keep this much of a secret if it was! Work would find out straight away and I'm worried as I've only been there 4 months. You have to have a 6 month probationary first!

Well today I've got the day off going Xmas shopping so going to get DD1 ready for school and have a relaxing day! Xx

Have a nice day lovelies - probably be on later to catch up xxx


----------



## WanaBaba

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:
I am def going to find out this time but I won't be telling anyone hehe. We didn't find out last time and it was nice to have a suprise but I now want to experience finding out haha. I really thought ny period was gonna turn up when I woke up at 1.30am with strong cramps exactly like the ones I get just before af turns up. Really scared me! X


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning all, 

Just popping in before I do the school run. We will find out the gender for sure! I loved knowing with my DD. Feel quite sick this morning and my cramps are back. Oh the joys of early pregnancy. X


----------



## Lois22

Everyone on Facebook was really excited and positive :). Then they asked when I was due. I just said end of July lol!

We will def find out if we can :). We have a daughter, will need to get a few boy things if a boy. 

We move house in January. We're in a two bedroom flat at the moment. We found the perfect 3 bedroom house. I was in two minds as I wasn't sure on the location. Happy we just went for it now :). Yay can't wait to start decorating 

Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My last pregnancy ended in loss so I won't be telling for a while as I hated doing the backtrack and un telling everyone!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So I think ill make my first dr appointment for next Tuesday.... Ill be 5+ weeks :) 
And then ill get a referral for a 6.5 week viability scan :)
Weeeee can't wait to see our little pickle!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So I'm a bit torn as to how to tell my best friend. She stopped getting depo shot late last year to start ttc January and is STILL waiting on her 1st AF to show up 11 months on, also my other bf is ttc with her Boyf of TWO months!!! I don't want to tell her yet cos shell up her efforts and if I miscarry I don't want her being pregnant when I'm not! (That sounds kinda selfish lol) I said I was gonna seriously start next year so I think she is too.


----------



## Lois22

If she's a real friend she will be happy for you still :) 

Xx


----------



## lolpants

Wow congratulations all! I was an August Beach bump last year! H&H 9 mths to you all :) 

Lol xx


----------



## Arlandria

Sooooo I rang my docs this morning to make a future appointment, turns out they asked me to go in today at 4! Bit early but why the hell not x


----------



## WanaBaba

Arlandria said:


> Sooooo I rang my docs this morning to make a future appointment, turns out they asked me to go in today at 4! Bit early but why the hell not x

Is this to confirm pregnancy? Let us know what happens please, I'm just curious at to what happens at first appointment as I've got mine next Monday, think mine is just to discuss my underactive thyroid though x


----------



## HWPG

i am 4 weeks today - other than sore boobs, not much in the way of symptoms. do i start panicking now or later?


----------



## Arlandria

Will do xx


----------



## clynn11

No need to panic Mir, I have no symptoms really either to speak of as of right now. Random twinges and cramps on my right side, but other than that not much of anything. It's still really early, don't worry <3


----------



## LittleMinx

Afternoon all and a big hello to our newbies :wave:

Oh my freaking gosh, the exhaustion has gone beyond exhaustion today! Its like I've spent the day in a zombie kinda state, totally not cool when i have to drive. I was never this tired with my others.. I'm taking my vitamins, eating well and sleeping ok! So whats the freaking deal... Rant over :lol:


----------



## Arlandria

Ok so I went to see my doc. 

He basically asked me about my past pregnancies, how I'm feeling, if I'm taking vits etc. asked where I wanted to have baby (out of my area) so I've been referred to that hospital. He gave me an Emma's Diary book and told me to get plenty rest, eat well & sit tight. 

Bit of a pointless appointment but nice to get the ball rolling! I've just gotta wait for the MW to get in touch about my scan which she won't contact me for a good few weeks xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Today is the 6th day after my BFP and that's when I started bleeding with my chemical. 
So please just fast forward this day away so I can relax!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi ladies, mind if I join? :)

Got my BFP this morning clear as day on an FRER after faint positives on cheapies yesterday. I think I'll be due around August 7, 2014. I am off to my doctor's tomorrow morning for him to confirm.

:wave:


----------



## Arlandria

:wave: hello DenyseGiguere!! And congrats on your :bfp: xxxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Arlandria said:


> :wave: hello DenyseGiguere!! And congrats on your :bfp: xxxx

Thank you :) Congrats on yours as well and everyone else in this thread!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Denyse well both have a January and an August baba

Who knows a good link for Chinese gender predictor?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> Denyse well both have a January and an August baba
> 
> Who knows a good link for Chinese gender predictor?

I used this one:

https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DenyseGiguere said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Denyse well both have a January and an August baba
> 
> Who knows a good link for Chinese gender predictor?
> 
> I used this one:
> 
> https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/Click to expand...



Hmm says boy.
I am really worried ill be upset if its a boy- of course I will love any baby, but as its our last I'd love to have a little girl aswell. I can't stop daydreaming in the baby girl aisle. I just want to experience having a daughter. I will love my child regardless but deep down I feel a yearning for a daughter :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Denyse well both have a January and an August baba
> 
> Who knows a good link for Chinese gender predictor?
> 
> I used this one:
> 
> https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm says boy.
> I am really worried ill be upset if its a boy- of course I will love any baby, but as its our last I'd love to have a little girl aswell. I can't stop daydreaming in the baby girl aisle. I just want to experience having a daughter. I will love my child regardless but deep down I feel a yearning for a daughter :(Click to expand...

I know what you mean. We only want to have 2 kids. I love looking at all the baby girl stuff...it's all so cute! But in the end I just want a healthy baby. I hope I don't get disappointed if we have another boy.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I hope I don't too! Everytime someone says something about our next baby's gender I just say "a girl would be lovely but at least if its a boy I don't have to buy anything"!


----------



## glbaby1

Hey Ladies and Congrats to All!

Please add me to list for August 7th, same as Denyse and thanks for the heads up about this link hopefulfor1st! Nice to know we can go through this together. And even though I have been through this already, my age has me terrified that something is gonna go wrong. I am in the same boat as you Hopeful, except its a boy I crave. I have three girls (13, 10, 7) and this house is full of way too much estrogen! HAHA. But after our journey, I will take a healthy baby of any gender. And despite having three girls I will need to buy almost EVERYTHING but a new crib and a stroller, which my new husband convinced me to keep. My youngest daughter is 7. The stroller is a pink and grey Macclaren stroller, and since I paid over $300, I really don't want to part with it. You think Jr. would mind riding around with a little pink? Lol I just want to experience what raising a little boy would be like. My Mom, who had three of each, says that boys are "easier." I don't know about all that, but I am sure they are different.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

glbaby1 said:


> Hey Ladies and Congrats to All!
> 
> Please add me to list for August 7th, same as Denyse and thanks for the heads up about this link hopefulfor1st! Nice to know we can go through this together. And even though I have been through this already, my age has me terrified that something is gonna go wrong. I am in the same boat as you Hopeful, except its a boy I crave. I have three girls (13, 10, 7) and this house is full of way too much estrogen! HAHA. But after our journey, I will take a healthy baby of any gender. And despite having three girls I will need to buy almost EVERYTHING but a new crib and a stroller, which my new husband convinced me to keep. My youngest daughter is 7. The stroller is a pink and grey Macclaren stroller, and since I paid over $300, I really don't want to part with it. You think Jr. would mind riding around with a little pink? Lol I just want to experience what raising a little boy would be like. My Mom, who had three of each, says that boys are "easier." I don't know about all that, but I am sure they are different.



You could always put a blue liner in it :) 
You are going to have so much help with those 3 girls!!


----------



## glbaby1

hopefulfor1st said:


> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies and Congrats to All!
> 
> Please add me to list for August 7th, same as Denyse and thanks for the heads up about this link hopefulfor1st! Nice to know we can go through this together. And even though I have been through this already, my age has me terrified that something is gonna go wrong. I am in the same boat as you Hopeful, except its a boy I crave. I have three girls (13, 10, 7) and this house is full of way too much estrogen! HAHA. But after our journey, I will take a healthy baby of any gender. And despite having three girls I will need to buy almost EVERYTHING but a new crib and a stroller, which my new husband convinced me to keep. My youngest daughter is 7. The stroller is a pink and grey Macclaren stroller, and since I paid over $300, I really don't want to part with it. You think Jr. would mind riding around with a little pink? Lol I just want to experience what raising a little boy would be like. My Mom, who had three of each, says that boys are "easier." I don't know about all that, but I am sure they are different.
> 
> 
> 
> You could always put a blue liner in it :)
> You are going to have so much help with those 3 girls!!Click to expand...

Oh yeah... never thought of that! Glad I didn't donate it after all, Lol. My 13 year old was actually pretty upset when I told them. She has been saying for the past year and made it very loud and clear at the wedding this past June (and in our Wedding video, no less) that Adam and I are "not allowed to have any babies." I really hope its a teenage hormone thing and that she eventually comes around because she really hurt my feelings. She is so much like my ex husband. I really hope that changes.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm feeling crampy :( anyone else?


----------



## clynn11

I get sharp twinges here and there, mainly on my right side. I think that's the side I implanted on. And last night that side was too tender to lay on, which is the normal side I sleep on. Actually getting some cramping as I type this right now :/ FX it's just stretching and growing.

Welcome new ladies!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## glbaby1

Cramping? Yes off and on but its more of a dull ache than pre AF cramps. I was completely oblivious to these pre symptoms with my first three pregnancies until week 6 when the morning, well actually afternoon sickness started. But with my first I do remember having the same kind of cramping and being upset because I thought AF was coming, but it turned out Brittany was coming instead . I was ecstatic. Just got back from having blood drawn for beta. Hopefully I will hear back tonight.


----------



## clynn11

FX for good results from your beta! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I feel better now, Jace was asleep on my lap, once I got up and walked around it eased. Also hadn't eaten much, I just had a sandwich :)


----------



## addy1

I have always been crampy in early pregnancy...so I think I would be worried if I wasn't. I have had a miscarriage in between my girls, so I am very cautious about this one. It was so devastating, that I find myself very reluctant to get excited. Anyone else??

I am trying to be positive, but it is scary. Miscarriage takes the fun and innocence out of any future pregnancies.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had a chemical 3 months ago. 
The bleeding started 5 days after my BFP, that's today :/


----------



## HWPG

I had a chemical in July... So this BFP still doesn't feel real to me. I want to be happy, but I want to guard my heart. Although tonight, OH has been making baby references, and I'm loving it. So hopeful. So hopeful.


----------



## glbaby1

I have never had a miscarriage or a chemical pregnancy, but considering my age and DH's sperm not being in such great shape, I am definitely at risk. I know women usually wait until the first trimester is over to tell people but I have never had the patience to wait. In fact with my second born, I said I wanted to wait and be surprised in finding out the sex, so we had the ultrasound tech write it down and put it in a sealed envelop. I got as far as the parking lot before I ripped it open. No patients:nope:[-o&lt;


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Why did you ask him to write it down if you didn't want to know lol. That's just asking for trouble!


----------



## addy1

I found out at 11 weeks....it was heartbreaking. I find myself very guarded this time, but I don't think it will matter if I am or not, it is still going to hurt if something goes wrong. 

I need to enjoy this pregnancy, whether I have it for a few weeks, or 36 more:)


----------



## Arlandria

My symptoms have all gone except every now and again my boobies feel a bit tender..

I keep half expecting someone to tell me it's not real I'm worrying! X


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning.. Yet again I've been awake since 5am! .. 

Feeling a little sick.. but my OH is doing the school run this morning, so i can chill a little before getting sorted.

Oh and i tested again :blush: ... But that was my last test as i don't own anymore. 

xx


----------



## LittleMinx

:happydance: .... I've moved up a box on my ticker, :wohoo:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I also am out of tests, contemplated buying more but thought no point- whatever will be, will be... Regardless of what the test says, it's not like you can change the outcome anyway.


----------



## LittleMinx

Yeah I wont be buying anymore, I'm happy with the progression and i certainly feel pregnant. Peeing on more sticks wont change anything.. x


----------



## clynn11

I'm out of tests as well, and NOT buying anymore. I've tracked my progression, they're nice and dark now and I don't want to worry over any slight difference. What will be will be.

December 20th can't come soon enough though! First scan! We're going to Disneyland the few days before that which will help pass the time that week! Hopefully I won't be too sick!


----------



## LittleMinx

And there we have it, 1 week of testing :cloud9: 

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/20131126_070208_zps1b998b46.jpg

:wohoo: :wohoo: x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am out of frers and cb digis, I just have ics left (cassette and strip ones) but I know the line won't be as strong as on frer


----------



## clynn11

Arlandria- I haven't had really any symptoms! So don't worry. I'm sure all is fine with your lil snowflake <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

With Jace I didn't have any symptoms til 6+1, then I had severe ms til 25 weeks. I should use this time to spring clean the house and stock the freezer!


----------



## WanaBaba

Arlandria said:


> My symptoms have all gone except every now and again my boobies feel a bit tender..
> 
> I keep half expecting someone to tell me it's not real I'm worrying! X

This is exactly how I feel! 
Been having cramps the past few nights and worrying but none last night so now I'm worrying about that!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I used my last frer 2 days ago, figured I may aswell use up my ics.... Why? The line is so shit compare to my frer from 2 days ago. I'm sure it's just cos the ics are shit compared to the frer but I shouldn't have done it. 
Compare apples with apples, not oranges!! 

https://s21.postimg.org/u5wxo1n6v/image.jpg

https://s21.postimg.org/z35wvezs7/image.jpg


windows 7 screenshot


----------



## WanaBaba

Hopeful I really wouldn't worry as it is totally normal for those ICs to give faint lines hun xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Well I've now worried myself stupid :( been reading my posts from my last pregnancy and by 5 weeks which I am now, I had 24/7 nausea and lots of cramps. None of which I have now :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

WanaBaba said:


> Well I've now worried myself stupid :( been reading my posts from my last pregnancy and by 5 weeks which I am now, I had 24/7 nausea and lots of cramps. None of which I have now :(

Don't be worried. Every pregnancy is different. I'm one week ahead of you (due July 21, but thought I'd jump in for a second). Everything started for me with both my girls at 5w3d...like full on nausea, vomitting, etc. My son, I didn't start til closer to 8 weeks.

Well, I have been so worried the last few days because I felt great, no pregnant feelings at all...no nausea, gas, vomitting, nothing.

Well, it all came on with a vengeance yesterday, exactly 6 weeks. It'll be back. Don't worry.


----------



## WanaBaba

BrandiCanucks said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Well I've now worried myself stupid :( been reading my posts from my last pregnancy and by 5 weeks which I am now, I had 24/7 nausea and lots of cramps. None of which I have now :(
> 
> Don't be worried. Every pregnancy is different. I'm one week ahead of you (due July 21, but thought I'd jump in for a second). Everything started for me with both my girls at 5w3d...like full on nausea, vomitting, etc. My son, I didn't start til closer to 8 weeks.
> 
> Well, I have been so worried the last few days because I felt great, no pregnant feelings at all...no nausea, gas, vomitting, nothing.
> 
> Well, it all came on with a vengeance yesterday, exactly 6 weeks. It'll be back. Don't worry.Click to expand...

Thankyou hun, that's reassuring to hear, I do feel a little sick but then I keep wondering if I could be imagining it because I'm thinking about it so much! Ooh that's interesting about you feeling sick later with your boy, we're hoping for a boy this time :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

With my girls, it also let up between 11-13 weeks. My son, it lasted til 19. I do have a feeling I'm carrying a boy again.


----------



## WanaBaba

Aw that'd be nice having two of each I would love that :)
I remember saying to my hubby last time that I couldn't wait for the sickness to start so I could feel pregnant, well I regretted that as I had it all day every day for the whole first three months! So maybe I should just relax and enjoy not feeling sick before it hits me and I wish I had haha. 
I have no idea why but I really think I am having a boy too. When I first got pregnant with DD I had a strong feeling it was a girl so lets hope in right again hehe x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

With my girls, it also let up between 11-13 weeks. My son, it lasted til 19. I do have a feeling I'm carrying a boy again.


----------



## Arlandria

WanaBaba said:


> Arlandria said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms have all gone except every now and again my boobies feel a bit tender..
> 
> I keep half expecting someone to tell me it's not real I'm worrying! X
> 
> This is exactly how I feel!
> Been having cramps the past few nights and worrying but none last night so now I'm worrying about that!Click to expand...

Bloody vicious circle!! 

Worrying you get nothing then worrying when you do! Glad it's not just me xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I had one FRER left so decided to take it this morning before our doctor's appointment this afternoon. I'm pretty happy with the progression! Still spotting lightly, but it comes and goes and I'm having no pain so I'm trying not to worry.
 



Attached Files:







bfpNov25-26.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 63


----------



## Lois22

I have no symptoms at all either. I'm sure they will come soon and we will be all wishing them away! Xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Arlandria said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlandria said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms have all gone except every now and again my boobies feel a bit tender..
> 
> I keep half expecting someone to tell me it's not real I'm worrying! X
> 
> This is exactly how I feel!
> Been having cramps the past few nights and worrying but none last night so now I'm worrying about that!Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody vicious circle!!
> 
> Worrying you get nothing then worrying when you do! Glad it's not just me xxxClick to expand...

It's so daft isnt it! I just can't wait to get to first scan, I think once it has been confirmed properly and I can believe it I will be able to relax! It just feels too good to be true right now! Xx


----------



## Arlandria

Quick update: Works been awful :( mega busy and getting me all stressed so I'm now worrying and come home to find out my sister has had a seizure (she's got a brain tumor) so I'm darting off to Preston in 20 mins but I'll be back home later and back again tomorrow so I'll catch up with you ladies as soon as i can xxxxxx


----------



## LittleMinx

Arlandria said:


> Quick update: Works been awful :( mega busy and getting me all stressed so I'm now worrying and come home to find out my sister has had a seizure (she's got a brain tumor) so I'm darting off to Preston in 20 mins but I'll be back home later and back again tomorrow so I'll catch up with you ladies as soon as i can xxxxxx

Hope all is okay sweetie, take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Im sorry about your sister hun!! I hope she's ok!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

WanaBaba said:


> Well I've now worried myself stupid :( been reading my posts from my last pregnancy and by 5 weeks which I am now, I had 24/7 nausea and lots of cramps. None of which I have now :(

My sister has 2 girls 15 months apart, she had no sickness whatsoever with the first one, didn't feel pregnant really so after ellyse was born she thought that 
Was so easy shed go again- with Sophie she was violently ill all day everyday!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Arlandria I hope all is ok xxx


----------



## patchey

Do you mind if I join you? My EDD is August 6.


----------



## WanaBaba

Arlandria said:


> Quick update: Works been awful :( mega busy and getting me all stressed so I'm now worrying and come home to find out my sister has had a seizure (she's got a brain tumor) so I'm darting off to Preston in 20 mins but I'll be back home later and back again tomorrow so I'll catch up with you ladies as soon as i can xxxxxx

I hope your sister is ok, take care of yourself hun xx


----------



## WanaBaba

hopefulfor1st said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Well I've now worried myself stupid :( been reading my posts from my last pregnancy and by 5 weeks which I am now, I had 24/7 nausea and lots of cramps. None of which I have now :(
> 
> My sister has 2 girls 15 months apart, she had no sickness whatsoever with the first one, didn't feel pregnant really so after ellyse was born she thought that
> Was so easy shed go again- with Sophie she was violently ill all day everyday!Click to expand...

Thanks hun so just goes to show every pregnancy can be different! I think I was expecting them to be similar as the very first symptoms I had even before getting bfp were exactly the same as last time.


----------



## WanaBaba

patchey said:


> Do you mind if I join you? My EDD is August 6.

Welcome hun and congratulations :)


----------



## LittleMinx

patchey said:


> Do you mind if I join you? My EDD is August 6.

Congrats and welcome :flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

patchey said:


> Do you mind if I join you? My EDD is August 6.

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## clynn11

Welcome patchey!!! Congrats!!


----------



## VivianJean

Ok I'm here - but I'm cautiously here.... until I get more info about what's going on with the bean.

Thanks for starting this Cass x


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: I just have a feeling everything is gonna be perfectly fine with your bean Amelia :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ladies, anyone in Facebook groups related to pregnancy and being due in July and August, please be wary of a girl named Jo'Hanna Leiigh Mead. She was part of a group I admin and got caught lying about a twin pregnancy, and stole someone's photos from a blog. She was removed from two groups today, but created her own. Just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm feeling really guilty, on Saturday the husband works and being so busy at work they asked me to do an extra day so my best friend (Jaces godmother) is going to have him. She's been ttc since January (well she come off depo then and still no AF= has a doctors appointment next week to investigate) I'm afraid to tell her I'm pregnant and she's doing me this huge favour of taking Jace (on her boyfriends birthday aswell) she even bought a carseat for the day :/


----------



## HWPG

Don't feel like you need to tell her right away, ESP when she's doing you this favor. I'd wait for another moment, like out for coffee or something, and tell her one on one, with intimacy. IMO.


----------



## patchey

BrandiCanucks said:


> Ladies, anyone in Facebook groups related to pregnancy and being due in July and August, please be wary of a girl named Jo'Hanna Leiigh Mead. She was part of a group I admin and got caught lying about a twin pregnancy, and stole someone's photos from a blog. She was removed from two groups today, but created her own. Just wanted to give a heads up.

You have to be very careful when it comes to Facebook. I had something like that happen to me. Someone from a TTC forum befriended me, stole all my pictures (that she could see), and scammed a lot of people by making a fake charity. She said she was running a marathon for sick and injured dogs and asked people to donate to her. Once I had donated to her, she disappeared and didn't even say thank you. That's the last time I will ever donate to anyone, or trust anyone online like I did. She was a great scam artist. I later found out she had set up a bunch of fake charities and made thousands of dollars from them. I don't want to scare anyone, but be careful out there.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's just sick and disgusting! Sorry that happened to you :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sleepy hugs for his baby brother/ sister! 
https://s15.postimg.org/ysczzf8rv/image.jpg
online photo storage


----------



## SBCookie21

Hi Ladies!!!
I'd love to join. I'm 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant today...still can't believe it. I got my first very faint positive at 10 DPO then at 13 DPO I got a "Pregnant 1-2" on the digital.
I'm due on Aug 1as well. I went to my primary care doctor t get my blood drawn at 13 DPO because my OB can't see me until next Tuesday. But my HCG at 13 DPO was 56...which sounds really good compared to my <5 last month. 
We're so excited and still in disbelief. If it wasn't for the nausea, constipation and extreme tired feeling I don't think I would believe it until I got a sonogram.


----------



## clynn11

Congrats!!! We're due the same day! I'll add you to the front page now :) I found out at 10dpo as well, how funny!


----------



## HWPG

It's nice to have so many ladies due so close together - we'll be able to share stories and symptoms.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

HWPG said:


> It's nice to have so many ladies due so close together - we'll be able to share stories and symptoms.

We are due the same day and your 1st scan is 1 day after mine :) 
I need to confirm edd by scan as I have wonky periods though!


----------



## Arlandria

Hello ladies & new mommas! Huge congrats on your BFPs :bfp:

So I went to see my sister yesterday, eee she's so stubborn! Wouldn't go with the ambulance as she knows better! (She's a practicing alternative medicine dr!) but anyways they were concerned for her high blood pressure but she stayed at home. Luckily by the time we got there after some rest it was slowly coming down.
She got some results today from her scan so taking the day off to drive her. 

Woke up with awful cramping this morning - half expected to see AF! Jesus this us going to be a long 8 weeks! Xxxxx


----------



## glbaby1

Congrats to all the new August EDD mama's! :yipee:
So here's a new one... At least for me. Pretty sure I have yeast infection. I got one with my last pregnancy, but it wasn't until like the 8th month. Just read that they are common in early pregnancy, and are often one of the first sign. Would make total sense since I started having mild symptoms right around my first BFP this weekend. Only symptom thus far is mild itching, which is better than what usually happens (much more severe). :evil: Anyone else experiencing this or have with past pregnancies at this point?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yup! I had it with Jace at 6 and 22weeks and i think it's creeping back now.


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning...

More newbies i see.... :hi:.. Welcome and congrats xxx

Whats everyone's plans today? I've got the school run, watching my sons morning assembly as its his classes turn to do a presentation.. Then i'm off for a coffee and maybe lunch with my friend, she is 5 months pregnant so we can have a good old baby natter :) 

Feeling good today :) So i'm enjoying the calm before the storm x


----------



## Lois22

I dropped my LO off at nursery at 8am. Came home, put some washing on, tidied up, now sat on here, when I really should be working (working from home today). Then at 3:30pm going to my second job. Oh I need to make a macaroni and cheese for Emilia tomorrow. As she's with my mum while I work some over time. 

Get home about 8ish. Have dinner with the hubby and get ready for work again tomorrow :(. 

Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Oh my gosh i wanted to blub watching my son :cry: He is in a specialist support unit as he has moderate ASD.. His whole class did amazingly, bless them.


----------



## silverbell

Joining if that's OK, thanks to the heads up from HWPG. Hi everybody :wave:

Can't believe I'm here. Had a heck of a journey and feeling so blessed today. :cloud9: This little one was almost 3 and a half years in the making.

Exact EDD is 6 August (had IVF so know exact age of embryo when it was transferred etc).


----------



## HWPG

working today, headed to in-laws house tonight. staying there two nights for Thanksgiving. ugh. brought all electronic friends with me to keep me distracted - ipad, iphone, laptop, kindle. also trying to think of schemes for declining drinking - so far i've come up with "i'm on antibiotics, cant have alcohol".


----------



## HWPG

SB - F yeah! SO happy you are here, i'm STILL tearing up over your positive! love it. pardon the foul language, i just cant contain myself. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm at work today. I'm a legal assistant and I work for 2 real estate lawyers. Luckily I only work 4 days a week and also work from home to help with extra income.

I'm still having nausea, but not as bad as yesterday. Feeling some twinges near my uterus area so I'm assuming everything is going well in there :) Feeling a lot of relief since the doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday. Going to try and relax a bit now. We don't get a scan until mid January so now the wait begins lol ;)


----------



## silverbell

HWPG said:


> SB - F yeah! SO happy you are here, i'm STILL tearing up over your positive! love it. pardon the foul language, i just cant contain myself. :)

Hahaa. Thank you! Really can't believe it.

I am just now praying this is a sticky one. Positive thoughts, positive thoughts!


----------



## silverbell

HWPG said:


> also trying to think of schemes for declining drinking - so far i've come up with "i'm on antibiotics, cant have alcohol".

I reckon 'I'm trying to get over a hangover from last night' might be a good one too! Or that you have a headache or feel a bit unwell and/or had stomach flu.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats to all the new August ladies!


----------



## glbaby1

silverbell said:


> Joining if that's OK, thanks to the heads up from HWPG. Hi everybody :wave:
> 
> Can't believe I'm here. Had a heck of a journey and feeling so blessed today. :cloud9: This little one was almost 3 and a half years in the making.
> 
> Exact EDD is 6 August (had IVF so know exact age of embryo when it was transferred etc).

Welcome and congrats Silverbell!


----------



## Damita

Hey! I'm due the 4th of August another August baby! I have pcos and it took 17 months for my daughter Lilith and clomid this time we did it once and bang I'm pregnant total shock!!!


----------



## LittleMinx

Big congratulations and welcome to all the new ladies xx


----------



## AerisandAlex

Put me down for August 7th please :D

We just got our :bfp: this morning after 13 cycles of ttc since our last MC.
I'm still geeking out about it even though I'm trying to keep myself prepared in case of another MC... but we're hopeful that everything will work out :)

Congrats to all the other ladies here and Happy healthy 9 months! :D


----------



## clynn11

Congrats and welcome to all of you lovely ladies! Will add you all to the front page now :)


----------



## clynn11

If anyone decides to be team yellow- let me know! As we find out genders i'll add them to the front page as well :) Eeek still so excited for all of us!!!


----------



## WanaBaba

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies xx


----------



## Arlandria

Wowie!! Loving the :bfp: and August Mommas coming in thick & fast! It's awesome!! 

Congrats all you lovelies xxx

Well I'm home now after looking after my sister, her results show tumor has not grown or turned cancerous so she just needs to take it ways as the stress brought on her seizure. 

I'm totally worn out! Early night for me and back in work tomorrow :( xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh my, the discharge is starting! Laying in bed and I could feel it coming out so thick (sorry tmi) I had to keep running to the bathroom to check it was blood! 
It's not lotiony though (like my other 2 pregnancies- even my chemical) it's just watery!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

HWPG said:


> working today, headed to in-laws house tonight. staying there two nights for Thanksgiving. ugh. brought all electronic friends with me to keep me distracted - ipad, iphone, laptop, kindle. also trying to think of schemes for declining drinking - so far i've come up with "i'm on antibiotics, cant have alcohol".


There's always "I drank so much last weekend I still can't even look at alcohol!"


----------



## HWPG

i would love to blame it on other previous drinking excursions, but i have to tread carefully in this setting, and i'm not sure a night or weekend of partying would go over well. ergh, in-laws. hopefully no will notice or ask me and i can just say i want to save my calories for pie.
so happy to see so many ladies!


----------



## ellitigg

Hi everyone! I just got my BFP....yaaayyyy! I'm due 4th Aug I think. This is my second - my DS Joshua is nearly 2. 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## glbaby1

Damita said:


> Hey! I'm due the 4th of August another August baby! I have pcos and it took 17 months for my daughter Lilith and clomid this time we did it once and bang I'm pregnant total shock!!!

Congrats and welcome Damita!


----------



## glbaby1

ellitigg said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my BFP....yaaayyyy! I'm due 4th Aug I think. This is my second - my DS Joshua is nearly 2.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAH!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## glbaby1

AerisandAlex said:


> Put me down for August 7th please :D
> 
> We just got our :bfp: this morning after 13 cycles of ttc since our last MC.
> I'm still geeking out about it even though I'm trying to keep myself prepared in case of another MC... but we're hopeful that everything will work out :)
> 
> Congrats to all the other ladies here and Happy healthy 9 months! :D

Welcome and congrats! There's are few of us with August 7th due dates. I typically deliver two week early for some reason, but maybe I will go the distance with this one.


----------



## Damita

Congrats ladies :) we are team yellow again :)


----------



## clynn11

Congrats ladies! So many August Babies pouring in!!! Sooo awesome :) :)


----------



## SBCookie21

HWPG said:


> working today, headed to in-laws house tonight. staying there two nights for Thanksgiving. ugh. brought all electronic friends with me to keep me distracted - ipad, iphone, laptop, kindle. also trying to think of schemes for declining drinking - so far i've come up with "i'm on antibiotics, cant have alcohol".


LOL...that's pretty funny, but a good one none the less. Only thing is, they may ask what the antibiotics are for! :dohh:


----------



## patchey

Congrats to everyone here. 

Silverbell, I had a heck of a time getting pregnant, too. We needed to use donor eggs.

Is it too early to be getting morning sickness? I'm only 4 weeks. I feel awful! I have been so tired and nauseous for a few days now. I feel like I have a very bad hangover. The headaches are brutal.


----------



## clynn11

Check this out ladies. It's the best day-by-day pregnancy calendar I've found so far. Just enter in your due date. I love it!!! Only thing is it measures a day ahead for some reason... so I had to put in my due date as Aug 2nd instead of Aug 1st for it to match with my tickers for some reason. Weird lol.

https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, just got my first ever BFP this past Sunday after all the struggles. Beyond excited and in disbelief still. According to dates of my egg retrieval and transfer I am due August 5! It all kinda started last week, with vivid dreams and cat always by my side. Thursday I felt a bit nauseous. Friday I felt cramps and was super grumpy coz I though AF was coming yet again! But Friday night my tummy was tender to touch and felt like after my egg retrieval - sore. Saturday I felt a bit dizzy, unwell, sweating and my stomach just blew up (my nurse thinks I have a mild OHSS), it's still huge! Anyway when my DH came from work Saturday night, I told i felt pregnant and maybe with twins, due to such fast hcg demonstration on my stomach! We did transfer 2 grade A embryos. So I took I test next day and bam! Today confirmed by doc with beta 381! Wowza.


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals. So, I'm wondering what people are feeling. I am a little tired , but not exceptionally. Very sore boobs. I sometimes feel like i need to catch my breath - like if I stand up too quickly or am cramped on the couch. Not feeling sicky. And I'm getting occasional stabbing pains in my uterus - sort of like cramps, but short. And mostly on my right side. They never last long, and I'm not worried about them per se, but I'm just wondering if others are having that also.


----------



## clynn11

I've been getting slight cramping once in a while, mostly with sharp pains on my right side. Increased CM. More tired. No nausea at all, my boobs aren't really sore at all.. I don't have very many symptoms at all but I know it's still really early. I read a lot of ladies MS kicked in around 5 1/2 to 6 weeks.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have zero symptoms except for a bit of cramping yest when I hadn't eaten for a while. With Jace I had no sickness or anything til 6+1, so I don't really expect to feel anything yet!


----------



## addy1

Hi all! Just checking in:) I am just over 4 weeks now, and feeling a bit dizzy in the morning. My m/s always has started at 7 weeks and lasted until 20....so really hoping it is not going to start so early. My first doctors appointment is on the 3rd. Excited to get my first scan date. 

Take care everyone:)


----------



## SBCookie21

I'm having a bunch of symptoms! This maybe TMI, but yesterday I had diarrhea ALL day long everything I ate ran right through me...it was the worst, but I told my husband that I would take every single symptom known to pregnancy if it meant that we could have the child we have been working and praying so hard for.
Besides that, I too have been having a little cramping, really tender nipples and today out of the blue I have a stuffy nose, sore throat and wont stop sneezing, feeling super bloated too....I love it, every last bit of it!!! :happydance:


----------



## SBCookie21

My first OB appointment is Tuesday Dec 3 too!!! seems so far away. This is such an exciting time. And we thought the 2ww was long, this feels like an eternity :wacko:


----------



## clynn11

Ugh you're so lucky! December 3rd is so soon!!! My first appointment isn't until December 20th! Lol


----------



## ellitigg

I'm feeling good so far. Tender bbs, no nausea, very gassy...that's about it! With DS I didn't really have any m/s so I'm crossing my fingers for the same!

Clynn thanks for setting up this thread, it's lovely to have so many August ladies to share this with! I'm also super excited about an August baby. DS is February and its a cold month to have your birthdays in!


----------



## WanaBaba

Glad your sister is ok arlandria.

Welcome to the new ladies, theres so many of us now, how exciting!

I just feel constantly yucky asthough I'm coming down with something, like sicky, tiredness, just generally bleugh. 
Am I the only one not getting cramps or twinges? This worries me. I had really strong period like cramps a few nights ago and since then nothing.


----------



## AerisandAlex

clynn11 said:


> Ugh you're so lucky! December 3rd is so soon!!! My first appointment isn't until December 20th! Lol

I wish my doc would see us so soon too, but we're stuck waiting until Dec 16th! and I'm not even sure what they're going to do because I decided to change OBs after my last MC... my original OB was smart... but she was very cold :( no bedside manner at all... but this new OB is supposed to be 'the best' according to those who recommended him, so I'm hoping their right ^_^

and SBCookie21, I can't stop sneezing either, been doing it all day for the last few days! But the only big big symptoms is the very very intense sense of smell and needing to sleep... a lot... I've been having to take naps during the day... just have to watch when I take them, the other day I sat on my couch looking at the clock waiting for DD to come home from school... I ended up falling asleep... thank god I woke up in time to walk her off the bus lol


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning..

Wow this thread seems to be growing in members! 

Cant believe i'm 5 weeks tomorrow! I know its still VERY early days, but that's a week and a half since we found out,, Its gone super quick.
Symptoms have leveled out i think. I have nausea when i wake up, cramps sometimes (although mainly when i am constipated :blush: ) .. Tired (but not as tired as last week) and that's it! I'm sure it will all change over the next few weeks.

Time for the school run, so i'll catch you lovely ladies and bubbas later xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Am I the only one feeling super cynical? 

I just feel like miscarriage is inevitable and I'm just wasting time waiting for it to happen.


----------



## Klara0412

Hi!

I got my BFP on Sunday at 12 DPO and I should have had my period starting on Monday, but it never came! I have been to the gynacologist and he did an early scan but couldn't see anything yet. I am booked in again at the end of next week and he said we should see a heartbeat, or at the very least the sac. MY BFPs keep getting stronger but I am still petrified something will go wrong!

Unfortunately, I have had to tell work already because of the local maternity laws. I am a teacher so had to be sent straight to the occupational health doc to check my immunity to childhood diseases. Until the test results come back, I am not allowed back. They are expected next week but all my colleagues are asking what is wrong with me... Awkward! 

I have no symptoms as yet except sore boobs (I never have this!) and minor cramps (like very mild AF cramps) but I think these are normal. I am 4weeks 4 days. 

I hope everyone is feeling OK and I am glad to have found a group!


----------



## Damita

Midwife app booked 9th dec


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Could you please change my due date to August 4, 2014? Somehow I mixed my days up (just checked my journal and I was off my last period by 2 days lol).

How is everyone doing? I had really bad cramps yesterday, but they feel better today. No more spotting and very nauseated. I think things are developing lol.


----------



## HWPG

I am glad to hear I'm not the only one without some symptoms. I was getting nervous. I told my other gf's that if/when I do get ms, I'm going to hi-five OH :) been waiting my whole life!


----------



## LittleMinx

Good evening ladies :wave:




hopefulfor1st said:


> Am I the only one feeling super cynical?
> 
> I just feel like miscarriage is inevitable and I'm just wasting time waiting for it to happen.

I don't feel like that at all... Sometimes i question if it really is happening! But its so early and everything is the same as always, no bump, no kicks etc.. Once I've seen the MW i'm sure i'll feel different.

I do understand that for ladies who have suffered a loss it must be a totally natural way to feel :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Congrats Klara!!!

LittleMinx- I feel the same way. I'm still nervous because it's so early but I can't believe we're 5 weeks tomorrow!! :hugs:


My boobs are a tad bit sore today, but just a little bit. My main symptoms have been craving eggs, insomnia, and little bits of cramping. No MS.. I am more fatigued a lot though. Just can't wait until December 20th so I can see that little heart beating. I don't know why, but I feel good about this pregnancy. I've never been pregnant before... but I feel like everything's gonna be okay. Which will devastate me more if it's not, obviously. But i've got a good feeling.

Hoping for a whole bunch of sticky sticky babies :dust: :dust:


----------



## ellitigg

clynn11 said:


> Congrats Klara!!!
> 
> LittleMinx- I feel the same way. I'm still nervous because it's so early but I can't believe we're 5 weeks tomorrow!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> My boobs are a tad bit sore today, but just a little bit. My main symptoms have been craving eggs, insomnia, and little bits of cramping. No MS.. I am more fatigued a lot though. Just can't wait until December 20th so I can see that little heart beating. I don't know why, but I feel good about this pregnancy. I've never been pregnant before... but I feel like everything's gonna be okay. Which will devastate me more if it's not, obviously. But i've got a good feeling.
> 
> Hoping for a whole bunch of sticky sticky babies :dust: :dust:

I felt like that with my first too and everything worked out just fine :) FX'd these are sticky beans for us all!


----------



## LittleMinx

Evening all, my OH has just ordered a doppler :happydance: can't wait to hear little ones heart beating in a few weeks :cloud9:

:flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

HWPG said:


> I am glad to hear I'm not the only one without some symptoms. I was getting nervous. I told my other gf's that if/when I do get ms, I'm going to hi-five OH :) been waiting my whole life!

Hopefully u don't get it too bad. I felt that way too. There was this one weekend I literally lost 10 pounds.from the moment I got out of bed I projectile vomited the length if the hallway. Husband was away for the weekend too, I vomited up so much stomach lining I ended up driving to the doctors with a bucket between my legs to get the anti nausea injection! Worst weekend of my life.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LittleMinx said:


> Good evening ladies :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one feeling super cynical?
> 
> I just feel like miscarriage is inevitable and I'm just wasting time waiting for it to happen.
> 
> I don't feel like that at all... Sometimes i question if it really is happening! But its so early and everything is the same as always, no bump, no kicks etc.. Once I've seen the MW i'm sure i'll feel different.
> 
> I do understand that for ladies who have suffered a loss it must be a totally natural way to feel :hugs:Click to expand...

I have pcos so higher chance of miscarriage, plus with my mc 3 months ago no testing was done so I worry its a recurring issue.
But then I tell myself I have one perfect baba!

Is anyone else gonna tell their family at christmas or wait til the 12 week mark? Was gonna get out dating scan dec 17 (7 weeks) but wondering if we should push it back a few days b4 Xmas so we can put a sonogram pic in christmas cards. (Hoping that extra few days will make it look less blobby and more baby!) husband wants to tell them then


----------



## HWPG

I have a scan on dec 18. I will be 7+2. I will be going to NYC that wkd with both sisters and my mom and will be telling them then. They know how long we've been trying and are going to freak out in the best way. No way I could wait til 12 weeks with them. Not sure about other ppl.


----------



## Arlandria

hopefulfor1st said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one feeling super cynical?
> 
> I just feel like miscarriage is inevitable and I'm just wasting time waiting for it to happen.
> 
> I don't feel like that at all... Sometimes i question if it really is happening! But its so early and everything is the same as always, no bump, no kicks etc.. Once I've seen the MW i'm sure i'll feel different.
> 
> I do understand that for ladies who have suffered a loss it must be a totally natural way to feel :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have pcos so higher chance of miscarriage, plus with my mc 3 months ago no testing was done so I worry its a recurring issue.
> But then I tell myself I have one perfect baba!
> 
> Is anyone else gonna tell their family at christmas or wait til the 12 week mark? Was gonna get out dating scan dec 17 (7 weeks) but wondering if we should push it back a few days b4 Xmas so we can put a sonogram pic in christmas cards. (Hoping that extra few days will make it look less blobby and more baby!) husband wants to tell them thenClick to expand...

We're telling close family Xmas day - pretty much no one knows at min. We'll be 8+4 :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

All of my family on my side knows. None of his knows. We'll prob tell them dec. 20th after our scan and then announce on fb on christmas day.


----------



## ellitigg

We won't have a scan until TWELVE weeks! How will I cope that long?? Midwife appt should be around 8 weeks so I might get to hear the heartbeat which will at least make me rest easier!

Any other UK ladies in here who will be waiting 12 weeks with me? :coffee:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I don't even go back to the doctor until I'm 12 weeks (in January) unless for some reason something happens. He'll do blood work and give me a check-up, then after that I get a scan. Wish I could go sooner, but I'm not considered high risk.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My doctor always orders a dating scan regardless, especially with pcos.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Frer were 20% off and I found myself buying them. 
Regret it now I'm home lol.
The supermarket stopped stocking cb digi and the pharmacy was out!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> My doctor always orders a dating scan regardless, especially with pcos.

Ah ok, things must be different here :) I would love to get a dating scan.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My last AF was 2 months ago so not reliable as a means of dating, I've only set my edd/ ticker by assuming I was 9dpo when I got my BFP as I thought that's the earliest you'd get a BFP and I'd rather be on the more conservative side when determining my edd so hopefully ill be a few days further ahead than I thought.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> My last AF was 2 months ago so not reliable as a means of dating, I've only set my edd/ ticker by assuming I was 9dpo when I got my BFP as I thought that's the earliest you'd get a BFP and I'd rather be on the more conservative side when determining my edd so hopefully ill be a few days further ahead than I thought.

Ah ok! That makes sense. Good luck at your scan :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Good, cos I was worried it wouldn't! Just did another frer, the test line was darker than the control :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> Good, cos I was worried it wouldn't! Just did another frer, the test line was darker than the control :)

Yay!

I'm just glad I stopped spotting (only lasted for 3 days and was on and off and mostly brown). Cramps have died down a lot tonight too.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Denyse the gender predictor in your signature says girl for me but every other one I googled says boy.


----------



## patchey

I got 2-3 weeks on my digital today. I am done with testing. My 3rd beta is scheduled for Monday. I think I will have my ultrasound on December 11 at 6 weeks. 

Is anyone feeling sickish? I feel tired and queasy.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was just liking the name "Eden" on a tv show til I looked it up on a meaning website and it means "place of pleasure" lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

patchey said:


> I got 2-3 weeks on my digital today. I am done with testing. My 3rd beta is scheduled for Monday. I think I will have my ultrasound on December 11 at 6 weeks.
> 
> Is anyone feeling sickish? I feel tired and queasy.

I'm not sick yet I got it b4 at 6wks and hard to say if tired is pregnancy related or just life lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm been nauseous since the day before we got our BFP. I was convinced AF was coming. I've felt nauseous every day since. When I was pregnant with my son, morning sickness didn't start for me until about week 7. I feel really tired too. Last night I was fast asleep by 7 lol. I definitely feel different this pregnancy. It's true what they say, every pregnancy is different. I'd be ok with morning sickness for a while longer...my doctor said it's a good sign that everything is going well :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I feel tired but when I go to bed I just can't get comfy and toss and turn. 
First scan seems an eternity away!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Argh what do u guys think? Hubby thinks we should move our scan to Xmas eve but I'm afraid if something is wrong it'll ruin me for Jaces first christmas.


----------



## LittleMinx

clynn11 ,Lois22, SBCookie21 Happy 5 weeks ladies :kiss:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LittleMinx said:


> clynn11 ,Lois22, SBCookie21 Happy 5 weeks ladies :kiss:

Happy Appleseed day!!!


----------



## WanaBaba

Im from uk but living in Germany and I have to wait til 12 weeks for a scan too :( I thought I might have been giving an earlier one with having underactive thyroid but no such luck :( 
I'm getting lots of cramping today which feels like mild period cramp. Also feeling nauseous all day long, so keep having to eat to try get rid of it but it doesnt always help. Does anyone know anthing good that might help? I've been feeling unbeleivably tired since I got my bfp, a week ago today! It's hard work doing anything which is difficult when you have a toddler to look after all day! Xx


----------



## Klara0412

Hey wanababa I am also from the UK living in Germany. My gyno seems to like his scan machine, I got an ultrasound at every 6 monthly gyno check up before I was pregnant. Might be worth asking if you want one earlier? Mine won't give me my Mutterpass until he sees a heartbeat, so I think he will keep doing regular scans until he finds it.


----------



## SBCookie21

Hey ladies!

Hopefully everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!!! We had family over to our house yesterday and I was so excited that I pulled OH to the side to ask if we should tell everyone we're expecting. He said "go for it"...so I did!!!

It's like I couldn't have held the news if I wanted to. However, I mentioned that it was still early, and we don't see the Dr until next week, but no one seemed to care about that part. Everyone started rubbing my stomach and telling me about their birthing experiences...lol. It turned into a laughing frenzy!!!! :haha::rofl:

Did anyone else share their news with family yesterday? :winkwink:


----------



## HWPG

I'm with my in-law family. OH doesn't want to tell them until after the scan. I'm supposed to hang out with my mom later; I'm hoping I can keep it a secret but we'll see.


----------



## patchey

I told my mom who then told everyone else lol. I know it's still early, but after so long of trying and pregnant with my first, I was just too excited not to tell my parents.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We've told most of our immediate family. We're going to wait to announce it to everyone else after our scan. We have this neat idea (that we got from a friend of ours) who dressed their son in a shirt that said "big brother" and holding a picture of the sonogram. So that's how we'll announce it on facebook to the rest of the world :)


----------



## HWPG

When we announce to the world (probably after the new year), we're gonna do something like "went to Hawaii as two, came back as three!' (And apologies if I have said this before.)


----------



## ellitigg

WanaBaba said:


> Im from uk but living in Germany and I have to wait til 12 weeks for a scan too :( I thought I might have been giving an earlier one with having underactive thyroid but no such luck :(
> I'm getting lots of cramping today which feels like mild period cramp. Also feeling nauseous all day long, so keep having to eat to try get rid of it but it doesnt always help. Does anyone know anthing good that might help? I've been feeling unbeleivably tired since I got my bfp, a week ago today! It's hard work doing anything which is difficult when you have a toddler to look after all day! Xx

Urgh I know, I've been looking after my DS today and had a big hormonal meltdown at DH for no reason. I don't feel that bad, jus a bit tired but I've been so tears today which isn't like me!

Have you tried a hazelwood necklace? I wore one for my first pregnancy and didn't get any morning sickness. May have been placebo but I don't care if it works! Lol. I ordered one last night to get me through this pregnancy. :D


----------



## Luvspnk31

Due Aug. 6! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey Luvs, welcome and congrats xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Travel bands worked wonders for me!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Pounding headache today, took Panadol and Instantly felt nauseaos. Gotta go to work and put on a brave face!


----------



## WanaBaba

Klara0412 said:


> Hey wanababa I am also from the UK living in Germany. My gyno seems to like his scan machine, I got an ultrasound at every 6 monthly gyno check up before I was pregnant. Might be worth asking if you want one earlier? Mine won't give me my Mutterpass until he sees a heartbeat, so I think he will keep doing regular scans until he finds it.

Hey hun what part of Germany are you living in? 
Who would I ask? The doctor or midwife? Sorry what is a mutterpass? X


----------



## WanaBaba

ellitigg said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Im from uk but living in Germany and I have to wait til 12 weeks for a scan too :( I thought I might have been giving an earlier one with having underactive thyroid but no such luck :(
> I'm getting lots of cramping today which feels like mild period cramp. Also feeling nauseous all day long, so keep having to eat to try get rid of it but it doesnt always help. Does anyone know anthing good that might help? I've been feeling unbeleivably tired since I got my bfp, a week ago today! It's hard work doing anything which is difficult when you have a toddler to look after all day! Xx
> 
> Urgh I know, I've been looking after my DS today and had a big hormonal meltdown at DH for no reason. I don't feel that bad, jus a bit tired but I've been so tears today which isn't like me!
> 
> Have you tried a hazelwood necklace? I wore one for my first pregnancy and didn't get any morning sickness. May have been placebo but I don't care if it works! Lol. I ordered one last night to get me through this pregnancy. :DClick to expand...

I've been really emotional too, trying to keep it in check but it's hard sometimes!
I've never heard of them hun, where did you order yours from? X


----------



## Klara0412

WanaBaba said:


> Klara0412 said:
> 
> 
> Hey wanababa I am also from the UK living in Germany. My gyno seems to like his scan machine, I got an ultrasound at every 6 monthly gyno check up before I was pregnant. Might be worth asking if you want one earlier? Mine won't give me my Mutterpass until he sees a heartbeat, so I think he will keep doing regular scans until he finds it.
> 
> Hey hun what part of Germany are you living in?
> Who would I ask? The doctor or midwife? Sorry what is a mutterpass? XClick to expand...

Hi! I live in Frankfurt. My doctor did it automatically so I would ask him/her. Mutterpass is the little booklet you get and they put all your results etc in it. You are meant to carry it around with you whereever you go :)


----------



## WanaBaba

Klara0412 said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klara0412 said:
> 
> 
> Hey wanababa I am also from the UK living in Germany. My gyno seems to like his scan machine, I got an ultrasound at every 6 monthly gyno check up before I was pregnant. Might be worth asking if you want one earlier? Mine won't give me my Mutterpass until he sees a heartbeat, so I think he will keep doing regular scans until he finds it.
> 
> Hey hun what part of Germany are you living in?
> Who would I ask? The doctor or midwife? Sorry what is a mutterpass? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! I live in Frankfurt. My doctor did it automatically so I would ask him/her. Mutterpass is the little booklet you get and they put all your results etc in it. You are meant to carry it around with you whereever you go :)Click to expand...

Ah cool we are in paderborn. Well I have appointment Monday but that's just to discuss thyroid really. How far along where you when you had your first scan? X


----------



## glbaby1

Luvspnk31 said:


> Due Aug. 6! Congrats to everyone!

Congrats to u too Luvs!!!


----------



## xEmmaDx

I can't believe I can join this thread lol. I got my first BFP on wed's but didn't count it until today seeing the word "pregnant" on my clear blue test. Been trying since september 2012 so been a while. Still doesn't feel real, keep expecting something to go wrong or to wake up but fingers crossed :) 

My due date should be 9th of Aug going by my last period.


----------



## clynn11

Congrats hun!

Worked Black Friday today and I am sooo tired!!! My nipples are starting to hurt a little, i'm starving, eat a massive meal, and am still starving!! No MS yet. 

5 weeks today! Happy 5 weeks to all of my other beautiful due date buddies, and 5 weeks is coming up QUICK for the rest of you!!! :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

clynn11 said:


> Congrats hun!
> 
> Worked Black Friday today and I am sooo tired!!! My nipples are starting to hurt a little, i'm starving, eat a massive meal, and am still starving!! No MS yet.
> 
> 5 weeks today! Happy 5 weeks to all of my other beautiful due date buddies, and 5 weeks is coming up QUICK for the rest of you!!! :)

I went Black Friday shopping today and I felt terrible for everyone who was working... I wish it was like it used to be, where it was early Friday morning, not from the middle of Thursday to Saturday early AM... I went to our K-Mart here at 2am and the worker there told me their store would be opened for 48 hours straight! Awful. I wouldn't have even gone if I wasn't so stretched on funds this month -_-

My boobs have started to hurt today too and I've been eating whatever I can find... no MS either, but I never had any with any of my other pregnancies so crossing my fingers that stays the same for both of us! :D


xEmmaDx - I'm feeling the same way too! I was kind of iffy about my :bfp: until I took the digital last night and this morning and saw the 'pregnant 1-2' on it ^_^ Congrats girl! I think things will start sinking in after the first ultrasound... I can't wait for it! ^_^

Congrats to all the new :bfp: August girls!! So happy to see so many August mommies to be! ^_^


----------



## addy1

I'm hoping this will feel more real after my doctor's appointment on the 3rd. I also am hoping to get an u/s date....really wanting it before Christmas. I won't tell anyone before we see a heartbeat, so hopefully we can go before and tell our family for Christmas. I will have to keep it quiet from my girls though, it would be devastating to have to tell them something went wrong. Really hoping these next few weeks go by fast!


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Addy i'm sure everything will be perfect but understand you being worried :hugs:


----------



## AerisandAlex

I understand that Addy :)
I told my mother because of losing my father recently this year... but then she proceeded to tell everyone... even when I told her I'd like to wait incase we MC like we did the last one... but nope, after she found out I told my sister too, she told my brothers, her own brother, her parents, and then my father's mother... who is very sensitive to us and immediately jumped off the deep end -_- I told her to wait wait wait until the u/s! She agreed... but then told everyone anyway... ugh! lol 


Hey I have a question for you girls!

I know I've been preggo before, but it's been... well almost 4 years lol 
Are you girls feeling anything moving around? I'm not talking about kicking or anything like that, I'm talking about feeling your organs move around. The other day I had this terrible painful feeling, like as if my kidney rolled into my stomach and then up into my rib cage! ugh! Kind of like a bubble just inside your ribs rolling around... 

I've also been having a lot of pressure on my midsection...

I had a c-section with my last son so I was thinking it was maybe a reaction to my uterus slowly growing and reacting to the old scars but can't help but think, 'It's too early for that!' lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Can't say I've felt anything like that! That sounds pretty violent lol. 
I had a cs at the start of the year too. 
This will be my second christmas in a row I can't drink and eat all the goodies!


----------



## AerisandAlex

hopefulfor1st said:


> Can't say I've felt anything like that! That sounds pretty violent lol.
> I had a cs at the start of the year too.
> This will be my second christmas in a year I can't drink and eat all the goodies!

Oh wow :)
Well, you can still get all the cookies and cakes! lol 
I'm not a big drinker... my big thing is planning out vacations during the summer, we went to Myrtle Beach SC this year, but I'll be stuck at home not wanting to move this summer! lol

And yes it does feel pretty violent! lol the best way I guess I could describe it for 2nd and 3rd time moms... it's like having a baby foot or hand stuck up under the ribs and then moving around. I'm certainly not that big and there's no way I miscalculated my dates! lol LMP was Halloween and it was as normal as normal could be so I don't think I misinterpreted that at all...

I think I might call my new OB on Monday and see if he'll see me a little sooner due to the previous MC... just kind of weirded out by the feeling... can't get comfortable at all! lol


----------



## xEmmaDx

I'm scared guys, my period is due tomorrow and i'm scared it comes. I only have the cheap tests left today so took one this morning and it was still positive (faint but all my cheaps were) and I think i saw a little discharge like i get before my period is coming. Is this normal or am I out?


----------



## KirinM

Hi, can I tentatively join? AF isn't due until tomorrow but have two faint BFPs. I have a history of ectopic and early miscarriage so I can't get too excited yet.

Starting to have waves of nausea but nothing major. Main thing is heavy feeling in my uterus area / cramps. 

I'll be due 10th August.


----------



## ellitigg

xEmmaDx said:


> I'm scared guys, my period is due tomorrow and i'm scared it comes. I only have the cheap tests left today so took one this morning and it was still positive (faint but all my cheaps were) and I think i saw a little discharge like i get before my period is coming. Is this normal or am I out?

Discharge is very normal in pregnancy. In my last pregnancy I had a lot of watery yellowy discharge for the first trimester. Have the lines been getting darker on your tests? Your HCG levels should double every day so you should get a definite progression of darker lines. FX'd for you hun!


----------



## ellitigg

Clynn please can you change my EDD to 2nd Aug? I know when I ovulated but the midwife will go by LMP so I'll get confused lol!


----------



## xEmmaDx

ellitigg said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared guys, my period is due tomorrow and i'm scared it comes. I only have the cheap tests left today so took one this morning and it was still positive (faint but all my cheaps were) and I think i saw a little discharge like i get before my period is coming. Is this normal or am I out?
> 
> Discharge is very normal in pregnancy. In my last pregnancy I had a lot of watery yellowy discharge for the first trimester. Have the lines been getting darker on your tests? Your HCG levels should double every day so you should get a definite progression of darker lines. FX'd for you hun!Click to expand...

yeah the first response i took yesterday was pretty dark. Yesterday was the first I took and let myself believe i was pregnant, I don't have any tests left apart from the cheap ones so going to get some more. I'm just so scared it's going to end bad.


----------



## KirinM

I think HCG levels are supposed to double every 48 hours plus you need to take into account the variation of each test. Try not to worry.


----------



## xEmmaDx

Trying so hard not to worry and relax but I've wanted this for so long I'm just scared it's going to end badly. After getting this far it would kill me. Known my luck that's what will happen.


----------



## ellitigg

Oops sorry Kirin is right, every 48 hours. :)

Try not to worry. Dark tests are good :) and, yeah, each brand will have a different sensitivity. If you don't have any FRERs left, I'd wait until after AF should have come then go get more FRERs to put your mind at rest.


----------



## xEmmaDx

I bought some more clear blue tests online yesterday so I could see it saying how many weeks again (want to see more than 1-2 weeks next time) so I suppose I'll just have to wait it out and hope for the best for now.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Emma try not stress on tests, it's out of your hands anyway xx even if your tests fade and you think miscarriage is eminent there's nothing you could do to prevent it. 
Also bear in mind cb digi are only 82.3% accurate and that's with an allowable variance of +/- 5 days either way. So for 17.7% of people it'll be out by more than 5 days. And even if your in the 82.3% they work for it can be up to 5 days out


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Can I join please? :) I got a very faint BFP last night (10dpo) on a cheapie and followed it up with a blazing clear FRER and a digital 1-2 weeks. I'm 11dpo today and a little nervous for this little one. Hope it's a sticky bean!

I'm due August 12th. Very excited about that! We were trying now so that we could hopefully conceive a summer holiday baby. I'm a teacher and I want my maternity leave to start in September of the new school year. So the timing couldn't have been anymore perfect.

I haven't really got any symptoms: I've sort of gone off food a bit. Not nauseous, but just gone off food (happened last time too). I have slightly tender breasts and a few cramps. I'm also quite emotional, but that's it.

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies over the next 9 months or so! Happy and healthy nine months to you all.

xx


----------



## Maisypie

Hi, can I join?? My DH and I have been trying for 2.5 years and on our second round of clomid (after taking a break from clomid for 6 months) we got our BFP yesterday! I cried for at least 10 minutes. We thought we were out this month as we really didn't try. 
So far very sore bb's, very tired and lots of heartburn. We are due August 8th (or there a bouts)


----------



## KirinM

Would you ladies tell me whether you think this line should be darker (I'm 13dpo)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## hopefulfor1st

KirinM said:


> Would you ladies tell me whether you think this line should be darker (I'm 13dpo)

Couldn't really tell you from one test, would have to see progression. Stop worrying, all this stress is very bad for your bean! Just breathe cos whatever will be, will be! You are pregnant, enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## KirinM

Haha thank you. I need that. I told myself I'd take things as they come this time. Got to try not to over analyse everything!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was doing the same and managed to stop testing (after 3 days) and then 2 people said "have u tested again?" And I found myself at the shops buying more! My friend is ttc and I said DO NOT buy tests please come help me out and use mine up lol


----------



## ellitigg

Maisypie said:


> Hi, can I join?? My DH and I have been trying for 2.5 years and on our second round of clomid (after taking a break from clomid for 6 months) we got our BFP yesterday! I cried for at least 10 minutes. We thought we were out this month as we really didn't try.
> So far very sore bb's, very tired and lots of heartburn. We are due August 8th (or there a bouts)

Congratulations Maisypie! 2.5 years is a long time, I'm so glad you didn't give up! :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Maisypie said:


> Hi, can I join?? My DH and I have been trying for 2.5 years and on our second round of clomid (after taking a break from clomid for 6 months) we got our BFP yesterday! I cried for at least 10 minutes. We thought we were out this month as we really didn't try.
> So far very sore bb's, very tired and lots of heartburn. We are due August 8th (or there a bouts)

Fantastic news! Congratulations!

x


----------



## xEmmaDx

I've went to the toilet there and when I wiped I has pink discharge again. It was only when I wiped bit I think there is more there I can feel it. So scared this will turn into a period. Anyone else has pink discharge?


----------



## tori0713

Hi ladies! Can I join?! I'm due August 12th! Just got our BFP on Thanksgiving (it was faint at 8-9dpo) today it's blaring at 10-11dpo. We NTNP this past month, because we didn't want to stress over it anymore. 

https://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx301/tori0713/D796C740-ED87-4B4F-8C07-67D0E6834781_zps5al7xurm.jpg


----------



## squirrel.

Seems to havew done the trick! Welcome Tori0713 and congrats!!! Lovely lines!

We're due date buddies by the looks of it. 

x


----------



## tori0713

Thank you squirrel! I'm glad to have a due date buddy! Did I read that you've gotten a positive on a digi already? If so, do you think with the BFP I've gotten on the FRER it'd show up on a digi?

I want to give my mom an early Christmas gift!


----------



## squirrel.

Take a look. This was taken after about 1.5 minutes. By the time it had stopped changing it had got to be similar in darkness to yours so I think it would probably work!

Lovely idea for a gift, I may steal the idea if you don't mind :)

x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tori0713

Not at all, squirrel! It's the perfect gift. We're going to tell my dad and stepmom tomorrow via our Christmas list. My stepmom keeps asking us, so we're going to go over and give them a list with baby items on it when they get back from their weekend away.

I'll probably tell my mom tomorrow, as well. I'm going to wait to tell everyone else (siblings, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc). It's my family's first grandbaby, so they get to know before DH's family since they already have a grandson. Plus, they're not going to be as excited as my family. We are waiting to tell my mommom till after our first u/s because she has a big mouth and is very active in the community, so we don't want her to have to "untell" people should anything happen.

Now I'm off to the store to buy a digi! Can't decide if I want to wait until later to take it or just do it now, especially because it's not FMU.


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey all.... 

Welcome to all the newbie preggo ladies :hugs: 

How is everyone? I am so moody today that a teenager has nothing on me!!! Everything just bugs me at the moment. Just ordered some new boots for the winter off Next and a very cute little panda jumped in my basket :blush:



:flower:


----------



## patchey

AerisandAlex said:


> I understand that Addy :)
> I told my mother because of losing my father recently this year... but then she proceeded to tell everyone... even when I told her I'd like to wait incase we MC like we did the last one... but nope, after she found out I told my sister too, she told my brothers, her own brother, her parents, and then my father's mother... who is very sensitive to us and immediately jumped off the deep end -_- I told her to wait wait wait until the u/s! She agreed... but then told everyone anyway... ugh! lol
> 
> 
> Hey I have a question for you girls!
> 
> I know I've been preggo before, but it's been... well almost 4 years lol
> Are you girls feeling anything moving around? I'm not talking about kicking or anything like that, I'm talking about feeling your organs move around. The other day I had this terrible painful feeling, like as if my kidney rolled into my stomach and then up into my rib cage! ugh! Kind of like a bubble just inside your ribs rolling around...
> 
> I've also been having a lot of pressure on my midsection...
> 
> I had a c-section with my last son so I was thinking it was maybe a reaction to my uterus slowly growing and reacting to the old scars but can't help but think, 'It's too early for that!' lol

I am getting the same feeling, sort of. It doesn't feel like my organs are moving around, but I feel a lot of movement and pressure. The thing that makes me not scared, is the fact that it's in the same place where my embryos were placed. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## patchey

Does anyone know how it is possible to be nauseous and HUNGRY at the same time? lol.


----------



## WanaBaba

patchey said:


> Does anyone know how it is possible to be nauseous and HUNGRY at the same time? lol.

Haha this is me all the time!


----------



## WanaBaba

Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies :wave:


----------



## clynn11

Will add tje new ladies to the front and update any changes here shortly :) congrats everyone!!

Emma o had brown cm at 8dpo and 9dpo, then a little pink at 11dpo and 14dpo when I wiped. All is well so far. Dont worry.


----------



## KirinM

Emma - I've not had any but really feel like AF could arrive any minute. When would you have had AF? Just wondering if spotting around time of AF is usual.


----------



## KirinM

I feel like I've got a constant pressure around my uterus area but at times it feels very much like period pains. Is anyone else experiencing this? Can't help worrying as I'm sure the bfp I got today was lighter than the one I got yesterday.


----------



## xEmmaDx

clynn11 said:


> Will add tje new ladies to the front and update any changes here shortly :) congrats everyone!!
> 
> Emma o had brown cm at 8dpo and 9dpo, then a little pink at 11dpo and 14dpo when I wiped. All is well so far. Dont worry.

Thank you, just so nervous lol. Period due tomorrow really don't want to get it, and I shouldn't be expecting it after getting a positive at least 5 times but I just can't get too excited yet until later lol.


----------



## clynn11

I've been getting period like pains randomly, although they seem more directed towards my left side. Just got some now while typing this.

I get some INTENSE sharp pains at random moments. Is this normal to anyone who has been through pregnancy before?


----------



## squirrel.

I can't say I'm experiencing things moving around yet and when you think about where all your organs end up at 40 weeks then I'm happy to say I can't feel them moving around :haha:

I do have pressure and mild period pains every now and then, but I remember this from last time, so I'm not that worried about it.

Could the sharp stabbing pains be trapped wind? I get sharp pains sometimes with trapped air.

I fell asleep at 5 in the afternoon earlier for no reason :D definitely pregnant then!
x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Can I join? :) I got a bfp on a FRER on November 28, and based on what I believe was my o date, I'm due August 10, 2014. :D Bittersweet and a bit odd... My grandpa died the night before my bfp, and his birthday is August 6th. 

I have a Dr appt on Wednesday to confirm. :) Happy and healthy 9 months to us all!


----------



## HWPG

My stabby pain is def not wind. It's always in the same spot (on my right side) and I would put money on that is where implantation or placenta or something is happening. In fact, I've even been able to notice my wind more because it will travel or be left sided. And I'm noticing that all symptoms but specifically cramping is worse at night, when I go to bed.


----------



## clynn11

My stabby pain is on the right side too. Def. Not gas. Feels like baby byrd implanting deeper or like stretching pains. It sent a shock up my back yesterday it was so sharp. But it only lasts seconds... maybe a minute tops. I also notice my uterus is more crampy at night as well.


----------



## ellitigg

ellitigg said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared guys, my period is due tomorrow and i'm scared it comes. I only have the cheap tests left today so took one this morning and it was still positive (faint but all my cheaps were) and I think i saw a little discharge like i get before my period is coming. Is this normal or am I out?
> 
> Discharge is very normal in pregnancy. In my last pregnancy I had a lot of watery yellowy discharge for the first trimester. Have the lines been getting darker on your tests? Your HCG levels should double every day so you should get a definite progression of darker lines. FX'd for you hun!Click to expand...




PnkPolkaDots said:


> Can I join? :) I got a bfp on a FRER on November 28, and based on what I believe was my o date, I'm due August 10, 2014. :D Bittersweet and a bit odd... My grandpa died the night before my bfp, and his birthday is August 6th.
> 
> I have a Dr appt on Wednesday to confirm. :) Happy and healthy 9 months to us all!

Congrats! Something similar happened to me - my aunt was found dead on the day of my BFP. It sort of feels like a new life is coming to replace one lost?


----------



## squirrel.

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Can I join? :) I got a bfp on a FRER on November 28, and based on what I believe was my o date, I'm due August 10, 2014. :D Bittersweet and a bit odd... My grandpa died the night before my bfp, and his birthday is August 6th.
> 
> I have a Dr appt on Wednesday to confirm. :) Happy and healthy 9 months to us all!

Congratulations and I'm also so sorry for your bereavement. It sounds like a confusing emotional time for you.

Happy and healthy nine months to you!

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The stabby pain is ligament pain. 
Do u get it when you move quickly, sneeze, cough etc?


----------



## HWPG

i have not noticed it linked to any specific movement. it hits at any time. although it's been a few days since i had a hit. mostly i'm just having dull cramps. not painful, just there.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

ellitigg said:


> Congrats! Something similar happened to me - my aunt was found dead on the day of my BFP. It sort of feels like a new life is coming to replace one lost?




squirrel. said:


> Congratulations and I'm also so sorry for your bereavement. It sounds like a confusing emotional time for you.
> 
> Happy and healthy nine months to you!
> 
> x

Thank you ladies! xx 

It does sort of seem like that.. it's an odd feeling. It is quite a confusing time emotionally too, I suppose. Sometimes I feel fine and everything's good, then other times I just burst into tears. My poor OH.. he's super sweet to me though. :cloud9:

How is everyone feeling? The only "symptom" I feel like I'm experiencing at this point is this heavy feeling in my stomach. I remember it last time too, and the only way I can really explain it is that it's just this heavy feeling. Anyone else have that?


----------



## squirrel.

Yes!! I know exactly what you mean! I started to feeling it a few days back, it just felt like I had a bag of wet sand (weird imagery, but the weight and bulk of it seemed just right!) sloshing around in my lower abdomen. It's less of a heavy feeling now and more mildly achey.

x


----------



## Damita

Welcome new ladies :)


----------



## KirinM

I've got the heavy feeling but it's quite achy at times too. I've got achy legs too.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats on all the new :bfp:!!! 

I'm feeling very nauseous today. No more cramping, but the nausea is picking up. Been busy today planning my son's 2nd birthday (he'll be 2 on January 4) and he is getting a dinosaur themed party because he loves dinos!

Hope everyone else is having a great day.


----------



## lesh07

Hi can I join. Just got my bfp today. I am due 6th august. I already have 5 beautiful babies and can't wait to go through the journey of this pregnancy. Midwife appointments, scans and delivery. Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Anyone else thinking up nursery ideas yet? It's dh's games room at the moment though so ill let him keep it as long as possible!


----------



## addy1

My girls will have to share a room now, so we will end up doing both rooms. If we have a boy, we will have a lot of decorating to do:) 

Anyone thinking about delivery?? I know it is early, but I am always thinking about it. I had a c-section with my first, and a v-bac with my second. Hoping for a 2nd v-bac.


----------



## clynn11

Our nursery will be bird-themed (because i'm a dork and have to take advantage of our last name being Byrd lmao) but colors/other things will be determined after we figured out the gender and name!

Hoping for an all natural birth, but I have no idea what my pain tolerance is so I never say never lol.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had a placental abruption and an emergency cesarean
. Various factors contributed- high Bp and my placenta wore out ahead of time (so the Bp easily ripped it) I'm planning a 2nd cs


----------



## addy1

hopefulfor1st said:


> I had a placental abruption and an emergency cesarean
> . Various factors contributed- high Bp and my placenta wore out ahead of time (so the Bp easily ripped it) I'm planning a 2nd cs

Wow, that must have been scary! A second c/s would be for the best.


----------



## HWPG

i'm not sure we'll have a nursery by the time baby arrives. i think it will take lots of bargaining with OH on how to rearrange space.... but i'm not worried/phased about it right now. (ask me in 6 months, ha). i think a boob/formula, a pack and play, and a sleep sack should be good for a few weeks. then again, i'm sure i'll change my mind 03092843 times and get nesty and want every theme under the sun all smashed together.


----------



## SBCookie21

We went to the store yesterday and bought baby bottles since it was the only thing we could get without specific colors for boys or girls. I just wanted to get something. Now I'm looking into a crib, so far Walmart has the best deals, but I'm not sure about the quality. We still have plenty of time though. 
Have you ladies gone out t purchase anything yet?


----------



## HWPG

i have some stuff i bought years ago stashed in my closet. so excited to finally get it out! i went to the store today and bought some "to my aunt at christmas" cards for my sisters to announce to them - i cant wait!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't need to buy alot. I'm hoping the timing lines up perfectly for Jace to go in a big bed and no#2 to go in the cot. Alot of things are just getting moved from one room to the next (the reason I wanted them close together!)
I just need a new bassinet (Jace was very spewy so I didn't keep the old one), 2nd seat for my strider plus, a 2nd carseat and HOPEFULLY a few pink things! If its a boy I'm pretty set though lol. This poor baby will get so many hand me downs lol.


----------



## SBCookie21

HWPG said:


> i have some stuff i bought years ago stashed in my closet. so excited to finally get it out! i went to the store today and bought some "to my aunt at christmas" cards for my sisters to announce to them - i cant wait!


Awww that's going to be cute! I wish I had a stash somewhere. That way we could focus on the big stuff, but I guess just the idea of having or buying things that you know you can finally use is a great feeling in its self.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have a few girl items I bought before I even fell pregnant with Jace- if I don't need them this baba I guess ill be selling them!


----------



## SBCookie21

hopefulfor1st said:


> I don't need to buy alot. I'm hoping the timing lines up perfectly for Jace to go in a big bed and no#2 to go in the cot. Alot of things are just getting moved from one room to the next (the reason I wanted them close together!)
> I just need a new bassinet (Jace was very spewy so I didn't keep the old one), 2nd seat for my strider plus, a 2nd carseat and HOPEFULLY a few pink things! If its a boy I'm pretty set though lol. This poor baby will get so many hand me downs lol.


lol..well you timed that just right huh!!! But if it is a boy you will save a lot of money. My gender predictor says its gonna be a girl, did you try a online gender predictor?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The one that's in denyses signature (I think it's countdown to pregnancy) says girl but all the others I've found by googling say boy! 
Jace will be 18.5 months when this one is born :) I'm so excited to see them together!


----------



## clynn11

I have some adorable girls boutique style outfits i've bought because I couldn't ignore/pass up the cuteness. I also have a few beanies and booties, bibs, etc.

I make baby girl headbands so if I have a girl, glad I won't have to buy any of those.


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm tempted to buy some items but I'm waiting for the scan to actually go out and do any type of shopping... just in case... 

Also preparing for my DS's 4th birthday, he'll be 4 on Dec 30th! :)

I'm also feeling the same way about our PG in connection to loss.... My father passed away on August 10th, it was very unexpected and has just been overall awful with the holidays... His birthday was Dec 22nd but he was a big Christmas kind of guy, always went out of his way to buy me and my siblings the best things he could think of.. I think of this as his Christmas gift to me... and since our due date is so close to his death date, I think of it as a sign to be happy in August around that time, rather then sad :)

My whole body is achy today :p I wish U/S machines were more intense and could see more sooner :/ I'd love to have my appt on Monday to set things straight in my mind lol but not even the best u/s machines around my area can see earlier then 5-6 weeks :p


----------



## ellitigg

I think I will probably be having another boy (don't know why!) in which case the new baby won't need much. We're in the process of decorating a big boy bedroom for my DS which I'll aim to move him into before this one arrives.

I do have one dilemma - will I need a double buggy? For most of the time I don't think so because we have 2 pushchairs so DH and I could both push but I think on maternity leave I might have to. DS will be 2.5 when this one is born. Any thoughts?


----------



## xEmmaDx

Today is the day I'm supposed to be due but instead I had A BFP Again this morning. So happy!!


----------



## WanaBaba

ellitigg said:


> I think I will probably be having another boy (don't know why!) in which case the new baby won't need much. We're in the process of decorating a big boy bedroom for my DS which I'll aim to move him into before this one arrives.
> 
> I do have one dilemma - will I need a double buggy? For most of the time I don't think so because we have 2 pushchairs so DH and I could both push but I think on maternity leave I might have to. DS will be 2.5 when this one is born. Any thoughts?

I think if your hubby won't always be there you may need a buggy as my lo is nearly 3 and still needs hers when we go on long walks where she gets tired etc. But I suppose if you have a car you could maybe get away with your lo just walking for short times. I've never had one but I'm sure you can get a buggy board (I think this is what it's called) where the older one stands up being pushed along x


----------



## WanaBaba

xEmmaDx said:


> Today is the day I'm supposed to be due but instead I had A BFP Again this morning. So happy!!

Great news hun! X


----------



## WanaBaba

I've kept loads of clothes from my DD as couldn't bare to part with them haha so I'm sorted if it's a girl! But I've also got lots of unisex vests and babygrows, hats, mits, etc as we were team yellow last time so didn't buy girl things til after she was born. I'm so excited to find out this time and be able to take pink or blue stuff in with me haha.
I'm still feeling very sickly, it's awful as it's constant :( just eaten breakfast hoping that would help but actually feel worse now. I'm also having cramps on and off but more on, I'm hoping it's beanie getting nice and cosy in there :)


----------



## clynn11

SORE BOOBIES today. Like majorly. They're progressively getting worse. Never had sore bbs in my life before! Lol. They hurt :/ But so worth it! Little twinges here and there but not much cramping or anything today. I've had a really runny nose and a tingle in my throat, hope I am not getting sick.

Took my 5 week 'bloat' picture. A whole lot more bloat then I would like to have lmao. Can't wait to see the pics progress into an actual baby belly!

Yaaaay Emma!!


----------



## clynn11

WanaBaba- Did you move your due date up?? Just confused how your ticker is ahead of me when your due a day after :haha: Sorry about the sickness :hugs: But they say it's a great sign of a sticky babe!! :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning :wave:

Not a great start to the day, my son has got HFMD :( ... So now the wait for my daughter to get it! Looks like we are home for the week.

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was thinking the same about wanababa according to your ticker you are due July not August.


----------



## squirrel.

Morning ladies,

LittleMinx my son has just recovered from HFMD. It's a horrible nasty little virus and I hope he gets better soon! My son gave it to me and I had a horrible fever and flu like symptoms, then the sore spots came on my hands, toes (ouch!) and around my mouth. Luckily they didn't last long.

I still have very few symptoms. Have slightly painful boobs, but other than that I don't really feel anything. I did fall asleep yesterday afternoon and the afternoon before. And I've also gone off some foods already, but other than that, not much. I don't know what I'm expecting though, with my son the first real symptoms of pregnancy I got was baby kicks at around 19 weeks and a bumps at around 25 weeks. I had piddly things, like going off meat and some food aversions, but not much!

I haven't bought anything yet (just found out two days ago :) ), but I know I will if I get past the next few weeks. I'll probably buy some sleepsuits and vests in a gender neutral colour. I remember my son going through several a day sometimes with his many blow-outs, so the more the merrier I say!

Birth-wise I would love a natural water birth at the birth centre (at the hospital). I wanted one last time, but I was induced and had to be monitored. I won't set my hopes on it though like I did last time, as I know now that you can plan all you like, but as soon as labour starts, the chances are your plans will fly out the window!

Sorry if this has already been done in this thread, but can we introduce ourselves? I'd love to know a bit more about everyone.

xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay! 
I'm Kim, 28 from Australia. 
My little boy Jace was born 13.1.13, hopefully can get a cool birthday for this bub too! ( 14.7.14 would be good!) 
Hubby and I will have been together 10 years in April, and married 4 years. 
We own our home so can do whatever we want to the nursery!! 
We are so excited as we really wanted our babas close!


----------



## KirinM

Hi ladies, experiencing waves of nausea and still having the mild crampy / achy feeling on and off. I won't do a ticker until I know everything is in the right place.

As for me, I'm Lori, live in the UK. I have a 17 year old (not sure how he'll take the news)! Haven't been with my OH for that long but met him after I split with my ex husband and finally realised what love is.

I have had 2 miscarriages and an ectopic. In all 3 pregnancies I didn't get any sort of line until around 5 weeks. With this one I got a v v v faint line on 10dpo and am only 4 weeks today so hoping an early bfp is good news.


----------



## squirrel.

Nice to 'meet' you ladies. 

Hopefulfor1st that's a pretty cool birthday and you're in with a shot at a cool birthday next time too. With my due date as 12.8.14 I may get a 14.8.14 baby. My son was overdue. 

KirinM I'm really sorry for your losses and I agree that the earliness of your BFP is a great sign!

As for me, I'm Charlotte and I'm 29. I live in London with my husband and my little boy Oscar. He's 20 months and the light of my life (to use the cliche :haha:). I'm a primary teacher and planned this baby very carfully so I would have it during the summer holidays. I love crafts and I would love to be a writer one day (it's been my dream since I was ten; I have thousands of stories clogging up my harddrive and a couple of finished novels that I haven't done anything with), but I find I don't have the time to write anymore sadly. I spend way too much time online, so I won't be a stranger to this forum!! Ha!

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Am I the only one feeling insomnia? Takes ages to get comfy in bed, I wake several times a night and can't get back to sleep!


----------



## KirinM

Im not sleeping very well either. Wake up 3 or so times a night but I've got a cough hanging around from a cold so that's not helping. I was just thinking that apart from occasional waves of nausea and the on / off cramps I'm not feeling very pregnant at all.


----------



## LittleMinx

squirrel. said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Sorry if this has already been done in this thread, but can we introduce ourselves? I'd love to know a bit more about everyone.
> 
> xx

I'm Leah, 33 from Suffolk UK. I have 3 kids (14,7 and 4) Been with OH for 10 years in March and are still like love sick teenagers :cloud9:
I'm very lucky to be a SAHM and that remains the plan until this one is full time at school. :flower:


----------



## LittleMinx

We need to start thinking of a group name! Anyone have any suggestions?

x


----------



## squirrel.

I was thinking of a group name LittleMinx. Here's a few obvious ones:

August Sunbeams
August Sunflowers
August Beach Babies

I don't feel terribly inspired, I'll come back with some more!

x


----------



## xEmmaDx

I'm Emma and I am from Scotland. I'm 26 and have been hoping for this day for over a year. Still in shock that it's happened. Can't wait for 2014 now!!!!


----------



## xEmmaDx

squirrel. said:


> I was thinking of a group name LittleMinx. Here's a few obvious ones:
> 
> August Sunbeams
> August Sunflowers
> August Beach Babies
> 
> I don't feel terribly inspired, I'll come back with some more!
> 
> x

August Sunbeams or August Sunflowers sounds cool.


----------



## squirrel.

I like the sunflowers one too actually, I didn't when I wrote it the first time, but it reminds me of last August when we went to my dad's place in France and there were fields of gold sunflowers as far as the eye could see. It was so truly beautiful and inspiring. 

X


----------



## ellitigg

I like August Sunflowers too :)

(Also love writing squirrel...conversation for another day lol!)

I'm Elli, I'm 32 and I live near Peterborough in the UK. This baby will be #2. My DS will be two in Feb and I think I love him more every day. I work full time as a project manager of IT projects and I also work in my spare time making fun things from textiles to sell. I love anything crafty, maybe partly because my job is so un-crafty!

Lovely to meet you all and looking forward to our 9 month journey xxx


----------



## KirinM

I've just done another test because my one yesterday seemed so faint but feeling slightly more reassured now.

Bottom one with FMU yesterday 13dpo and top one is just a few minutes ago having not gone to the toilet for about 3 hours (after being dragged around town shopping for Christmas decorations).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KirinM

Sorry bit more about me. 35, live in Bristol, I'm a solicitor and am a bit addicted to spin classes.


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals!
i am Mirolee, live in the US. my bf and i have been dating 4 years, ttc since jan 2012. i was married and am now divorced, so in my mind i've actually been ttc since 2008. it took 6 rounds of clomid (failed) and 1 cycle of femara to get here. i never thought it would happen. 
i'm going to post this mornings sticks in a moment, if you dont mind, since i still cant get my head around it.
and just a heads up, the "june" babies are also sunflowers.
what about rainbows, rays of sunshine, or gladiolas (august birth flower) (https://www.birthdaygems.org/birth-month-flowers/august-birth-flower.htm)


----------



## HWPG

Five weeks tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LittleMinx

Sunbeams is nice x 

Great tests HWPG & Kirin x


----------



## squirrel.

Is it bad for two groups to have the same name? Genuinly curious, I've not been on B&B while pregannt before.

How about:
August Lollipops
August Sunsets
August Sunrises
August Sunbears
August Sunshines

x


----------



## LittleMinx

I don't know squirrel, July and Jan groups are both Jellybeans... But its nice to be individual, so would be nice to have a unique name. x


----------



## patchey

I like August Sunflowers.


----------



## ellitigg

Ooh yeah Sunbeams works too :) But I'm also ok with having Sunflowera even if its he same as another group :)


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm super happy with myself, just weighed myself and I've not gained anything! With my daughter I had gained 7lb by 7 weeks. Overall I gained 3 stone! ! Not doing that again.


----------



## KirinM

Anyone else really tired? I'm not sure of this is pregnancy or cold related but I've fallen asleep every afternoon for the last three days. Want to push through it and stick with going to the gym after work if I can.


----------



## LittleMinx

Kirin - I have been exhausted most days x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How's everyone feeling? My nausea really picked up yesterday and even worse today. But I'll take it, it reminds me that everything is progressing the way it should :)

A bit about me...
I'm Denyse, I'll be 30 in May. My husband will be 31 in March. Our 7th wedding anniversary is shortly after our EDD. I had joked to him last month how neat it would be to get pregnant in November because we would have a baby right before our anniversary. Neither of us thought that it would actually happen! 

We live in Okotoks, Alberta, Canada. I'm a legal assistant and my husband is a printer tech. We have a little boy Noah, who was born January 4, 2012 by c-section (so I most likely will have another c-section). He arrived 5 days late and we've been pretty lucky with my pregnancy I never had any problems (except for morning sickness lol) and he's been just an angel since he came into the world. No real health problems, so we feel extremely blessed.

With this pregnancy, my husband is sure it's a girl, and I think it is too. As long as he/she is healthy I'm happy one way or the other :)


----------



## squirrel.

I have been tired this time round. I fell asleep the last two afternoons and I could have today, but we were round our friends' house meeting their gorgeous newborn baby girl, so I fought my exhaustion. Going to be an early night tonight though.

I'm sure this baby is another boy. I have no justification behind this, only that I can't quite get my head round thinking about having a girl. We had a boy last time, so I can't imagine carrying a girl and having a daughter. Don't get me wrong, I would _love_ a girl, but I don't think I'll have one.

Has anyone been thinking/talking names yet? We haven't since we found out about being pregnant, but we have before and we have a boy and a girl's name chosen (don't know if they'll change now): Theo or Isla.

x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We had a girls name picked out last time. So we're pretty set if it's a girl. If it's a boy honestly I have no idea. Been looking at the baby name book though, but so far haven't found a good one for a boy.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I haven't been tired or had any nausea yet, but I'm barely 4 weeks so I'm sure it will hit me soon. ;) Just that very heavy feeling, which isn't bad at all. As far as gender goes, I just have a gut feeling that our first will be a girl. 

I tried to come up with a group name and will let you all know if I come up with one. I do like August Sunflowers though :)


----------



## Arlandria

Hello gorgeous August mommas!

Well it took a while to catch up - but I got there! Hello to the new bfp's xx

Quick me: I'm Cass, 30, married with DD#1 who is 4 - been trying about a wk and VERY VERY luckily got pregnant straight away! I cannot believe its real!!! 

Group name; love August Sunflowers - very cute! X


----------



## ellitigg

Not been toooo tired yet and no nausea but I was so sleepy with my previous pregnancy! I kept on nearly drifting off at my desk in the afternoons. Desk jobs are so hard to fight the tiredness away from.

Names...we like Amelia or Amia for a girl but I think I'm having a boy again. Today I was looking through boys names and came up with Spencer which is really growing on me. I like both Theo and Isla squirrel :)


----------



## LittleMinx

August Bloomers?


----------



## clynn11

Oooo August Bloomers is probably my favorite, I haven't heard that one before! Very unique and cute :) :)

Does anyone know how to make those little banners and stuff? I'm not very computer-savvy LOL.

A little about me- I'm Cassidy, 23, and DH is Kevin, 25. We had our first kiss at a young age when I was 13 and he was 15, started dating when I was 16 and he was 18. Officially got married on June 21st of this year. We will be together for 8 years come July. We started NTNP in January 2012, and started officially TTC in December 2012. After some strain and medical issues with DH, we finally got our very first BFP on cycle 13 of TTC!! We are over the moon happy.


----------



## LittleMinx

We have our names...

:blue:

Toby John

:pink:

Danika Louise

Xx


----------



## squirrel.

I'm really sorry, but I had to laugh at August Bloomers :D here in the UK bloomers are old-fashioned long frilly underwear. 

xx


----------



## squirrel.

Here, I found a picture of bloomers, they're Victorian underwear apparently :D
 



Attached Files:







Unknown.jpeg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## clynn11

Maybe August Blossoms? :haha: That is funny squirrel!


----------



## squirrel.

I like August Blossoms.

x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

This probably sounds dumb but I was thinking about the things that are associated with August:

August Peridots (birth stone)
August Poppies (flower)


----------



## LittleMinx

:rofl:


----------



## LittleMinx

Blossoms is lovely... x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My little boy is so good he sleeps 630pm til 730amish. Lately my bladder has been waking me at 630 and I can hear him playing in his cot I have to sneak to the loo cos if he hears me hell want up lol

Last night I was fine all day, went out to tea, ate normally, come home watched tele, 2 hours later I got in bed a nausea hit me. I went and put my travel bands on and hovered over the loo for a bit. It just hit so randomly! 

August Dolls?
August Divas? 
August BabyMamas? 
August Aphrodites? 

I haven't thought names too hard yet I didn't want to get too hyped until I see a hb- if Jace was a girl he was gonna be Zoe Mackenzie so may still use that. 

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow to confirm pregnancy and get a referral for an early scan :) 

Side note- omg I have terrible thrush, eek. I know it's normal in pregnancy but I feel awful!


----------



## lesh07

I like august blossoms. Xx

We have our names. Girl - Sophie- lynn and boy - elijah-paul. Both middle names from my mother and father in laws names. Xx


----------



## WanaBaba

clynn11 said:


> WanaBaba- Did you move your due date up?? Just confused how your ticker is ahead of me when your due a day after :haha: Sorry about the sickness :hugs: But they say it's a great sign of a sticky babe!! :)

Well when I went to make my ticker I went off my LMP and it came up as that, I went off my LMP as I don't know when I ovulated as wasn't tracking or anything but usually I ovulate around day 18 which would mean I am due august I think. I am kinda confused too haha. Please don't make me leave :( haha xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

WanaBaba said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> WanaBaba- Did you move your due date up?? Just confused how your ticker is ahead of me when your due a day after :haha: Sorry about the sickness :hugs: But they say it's a great sign of a sticky babe!! :)
> 
> Well when I went to make my ticker I went off my LMP and it came up as that, I went off my LMP as I don't know when I ovulated as wasn't tracking or anything but usually I ovulate around day 18 which would mean I am due august I think. I am kinda confused too haha. Please don't make me leave :( haha xxClick to expand...

Pregnancies based on LMP are calculated at stand day 14 ov, if you ov 4 days later than the average woman then that makes you conceive later so your ticker shouldve gone back 4 days not forward. You'd be in the late 4 weeks not quite 5.


----------



## WanaBaba

.


----------



## WanaBaba

hopefulfor1st said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> WanaBaba- Did you move your due date up?? Just confused how your ticker is ahead of me when your due a day after :haha: Sorry about the sickness :hugs: But they say it's a great sign of a sticky babe!! :)
> 
> Well when I went to make my ticker I went off my LMP and it came up as that, I went off my LMP as I don't know when I ovulated as wasn't tracking or anything but usually I ovulate around day 18 which would mean I am due august I think. I am kinda confused too haha. Please don't make me leave :( haha xxClick to expand...
> 
> Pregnancies based on LMP are calculated at stand day 14 ov, if you ov 4 days later than the average woman then that makes you conceive later so your ticker shouldve gone back 4 days not forward. You'd be in the late 4 weeks not quite 5.Click to expand...

Yeah my ticker is set to my lmp, even though I usually ovulate late I don't know for sure this month as didn't do any tracking so just used my lmp.


----------



## clynn11

Oh we would not make you leave!!! Lol I figured that was the case, I remember you saying you had a little bit of longer cycles so you probably O a little later and are right on track with your due date. Once they measure your little bean come first scan you'll know an estimated O date :hugs:


----------



## ellitigg

Don't leave wanababa! Even if you're July you can be honorary August. :)

Is it possible for clynn to put up a poll for the group name? I'm not sure if you can do them after the thread is already created. I love Blossoms though!

Lesh - I like Sophie a lot :) It probably won't be high on our list as some close friends have a Sophie.


----------



## clynn11

Can't believe some of you have names picked already!!!! I think that will be the hardest for us, DH doesn't suggest much- but shoots down all of my suggestions!! Not much of a help!!! Lol.

I love Gemma, Zuri, Callia, Harlow, Lyana, Azalea, Lydia, Fallon, Harper, Lyra for a girl. If it's a girl, her middle name will be Lynn, after both myself and my mother.

I love Archer, Rowan, Silus, Taurin, Kieran, Declan, Zephyr for a boy. Middle name will be Ricky after DH's bio dad who died when he was 3 in a motorcycle accident.

Lemme see if I can make a poll.. not sure if I can lol.


----------



## clynn11

Poll is up!!! Vote on your favorite name ladies!


----------



## squirrel.

Ah it's hard, there are lots of nice ones!

x


----------



## Maisypie

My name is Bevin, 33, from New Brunswick Canada. My hubby and I have been trying to conceive since June 2011. We have been married for 2 1/2 years and have many pets. This is our first child and we are over the moon excited.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi girls!! Can I join?! :wave:

Congratulations everyone!!!! I voted Sunflowers. <3

My due date it August 13th - my birthday!!!!! :wacko:

This is my second pregnancy; my son, Harrison, was born on Valentine's Day this year. :)

I'm so happy to become part of a pregnancy group again. The 'Lovebug' girls still all chat together on Whatsapp. I've made lovely friends from that group. Hoping this one will be the same!

So happy I'm pregnant again!!! :wohoo:


----------



## KirinM

Getting a little bit ahead of myself I think but I'm epileptic and when I had my son nearly 18 years ago I had a seizure when I was 10cm dilated. I'm pretty sure I'll be considered high risk and maybe even be told I need a C section. If you have a section do you go to term? 

I am basically like a first timer. When I had my son they didn't do gender scans so I'm sure lots has changed.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think you go at least over 37 weeks for an elective. Not sure how long though. :shrug:

I forgot to mention - we're team :yellow:. :)


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome over MrsWaffer, I've only been here a couple of days and it already feels like home :)

Congrats once again! And how nice that your little one is due on your birthday!

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm following you, squirrel. Hehe! ;) Thanks for the welcome. <3


----------



## ellitigg

Mrsswaffer our boys birthdays are a day apart :) My DS will be two on 13th Feb! Welcome to the group. I was in a group for my DS and we all keep in touch via a facebook group now, it's so lovely to have people to go through the journey with :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Squirrel I couldn't agree more. this is a very amazing thread and will do us all proud over the next 8 months. xx


----------



## squirrel.

So who is finding out and who isn't? I would love to have the will power to be team yellow, but I know that I have to find out!! We want three kids and would love at least one of each, so if we find out this one is a girl then we will stay team yellow with the last baby.

I have a feeling this one is another boy, just a gut feeling. Though not much can be said for my gut feelings as I was very wrong last time!! Everyone in my family will think it's a girl though as my brothers and I are weirdly following the same pattern of marriages and births (right down to the difference in age/years between) as my dad and his brother and sister did. I was due to be pregnant next (around this time too!) and that child from the previous generation was a girl, so they will all assume I'm having a girl too! I'd love it to be a boy to prove the theory is false just to get them to stop talking about it and predicting events in my life based on it :)

Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I was convinced I was having a boy from the off last time, and was right! So far, this pregnancy has been so different already, I'd probably hedge my bets on a girl. Plus, we never actually DTD on ovulation day (which we did with Harrison), and apparently girl sperms are slower and live longer than boy sperms. So... that might indicate a girl too. :D


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Welcome new August ladies! :flower:

I realized that I forgot to introduce myself. :shrug: I'm Shana, I'm 26 and my OH is Sean (27) and we live in the Seattle area of Washington state. :) We've been together since 2003 and have been wanting a baby for most of those 10 years! I've always known I wanted kids, and I can honestly say that since around age 11 or so being a mother has been my life dream. Isn't a broody preteen a funny thought to imagine? :haha: But that was me  Right now I'm a substitute teacher. My OH recently got a job with UPS, and interviewed last week for his dream job as an Event Coordinator for a local teen center. That's us in a nutshell! :happydance:

I said earlier that I wasn't really having any symptoms, but this afternoon after lunch my back started aching like mad. I'm prone to sore backs because I have a slight curve in my lower spine, so it may have to do with that and not the pregnancy at all. Could be both though? So right now I'm on the couch with a heating pad doing laundry and watching Netflix while OH puts up Christmas lights. :happydance: Christmas is by far my favorite time of the year! :xmas9: December 14th is when I would've been due if I hadn't miscarried last spring, so I feel very blessed that I'm going to be pregnant again when that date rolls around. We're planning to release some balloons that day, which I'm excited for but dreading at the same time. I really being pregnant again helps, especially since I don't feel like our first pregnancy is being replaced, but I feel more like, "She's back!" :cloud9:


----------



## HWPG

hi! wow this thread moves quickly!
we will DEF be finding out what we're having. i think we'll do aleksandr julian for a boy. for a girl either aleksandra or maia with julia or juiliana for middle name. all of these are family names.


----------



## flyingduster

Well, I haven't been on bnb for ages and ages, but I am back now!! And I THINK I will be due around the 8th August. I am not at all sure though, and am only going by symptoms of when I think I might have been ovulating.... I am not getting an early dating scan, but might get one later just to see if it is about right.... Lol. I could be way off!?? 

Anyway, I am 29, so is hubby, we've been married 4.5 years and already have our 2 year old son together too. So so excited about #2!!

I am fairly hippy-ish too, so may have different ideas to many! But all good by me, we are all different people with different preferences. :flower:


----------



## tori0713

Hi everyone! I'm Tori, married to Dan, and we're both 24. We've been married for just shy of 3 years (3rd anniversary is in April) and this is the first year that hubby and I will have spent completely together. He is a Marine Corps veteran and I'm a third grade teacher. DH builds helicopters for a living now (he does all of the electronics components on them). We moved from North Carolina to our hometown outside of Philadelphia this past April.

We're expecting baby #1 after a chemical last month. The BFPs I got this month were nothing like the ones from last month, because these have been stronger and definitely are progressing.

We'll be finding out the sex, definitely, thinking boy already. We NTNP this past month, so I'm not 100% when I O'd, just based on symptoms I put the due date at August 12th, could be sooner. I'm hoping to get a dating u/s in before Christmas. 

I also voted August poppies just because it has special significance with the fact that my husband is a veteran :)


----------



## flyingduster

Oh yeah, I voted for august blossoms, because over here it will be late winter, and the early spring blossoms tend to be coming out in august!! Lol.


----------



## clynn11

We will be finding out sex. I want around 5 kids, so once we have one of each- the rest will be surprises. But i'm extremely excited to be able to paint/decorate a nursery, etc.

I'm feeling girl for some reason. Don't know why, just what I feel. Don't like to call it intuition though because i'll feel silly if i'm wrong and it's a boy :haha: I'd be so extremely happy with either!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

It's so nice to get to know everyone! :)

We're definitely finding out the sex - as soon as they let us!  I completely agree with you clynn... we'd love to have 3-4 but we'll see, it may only be 2-3. If our first two are boy/girl or girl/boy, and we have 3-4, we may just wait to find out for the rest. :)

How soon is everyone waiting to tell people? Right now only me and OH know, and one of my best friends. I have another friend who will probably figure it out soon enough... Everytime I'd tell her I had good/exciting news etc she'd say, "You're finally pregnant aren't you?!" In October I broke down and said "No but we're trying." They literally live two minutes away so we get together for dinner and game night a few times a month. She'll figure it out when she sees I'm not drinking wine. ;)


----------



## Luvspnk31

This is our 5th, and we've found out with each one. We didn't think we would be having any more, so we had gotten rid of EVERYTHING baby. Even our crib! So, I can def say we will be finding out. I think this one' a girl. No reason, just a feeling. We have 3 boys and one girl now, so another girl would be fun, but a boy is good too! Just healthy, which is what everyone really wants!! :) 
On another note, anyone been having some shortness of breath? Nothing major, just a little. I read it's normal, body just making baby adjustments. Really annoying though! Hope everyone is feeling well. I've been pretty fortunate, no ms so far!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Anyone know how to get rid of the code snippet thing above my tickers? Didn't know that would show up!


----------



## flyingduster

We didn't find out with our first, and almost everyone reckoned he'd be a boy, as did the Chinese gender prediction thing, and obviously he was. For this one I am happy to not find out, but at the same time I want a girl so I dunno if I will wait or not!! Lol.

And everyone knows for us. I would have waited until Christmas, but my mum and sister (who I adore) just happened to come and visit mere hours after getting my unexpected BFP, so I simply couldn't hold it in!!! So with them told, we then told the rest of the family, and then we figured it didn't matter keeping it secret so did the whole Facebook announcement too. Lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

On my lunchbreak at work- best thing about December is I can hide my bloat in an Xmas shirt! 
We will find out and I think if its a boy well everyone and if its a girl well say we didn't find out and everyone can find out on the day! I'm just worried if its a boy there will be some disappointment (as much as I'd love him!) and I don't want that on baby's birth day so ill announce it earlier if it is. But if its a girl I want it to be a surprise on the day! (Ill deliver by scheduled cs so the arrival day will be no surprise!) 
I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow which I'm a bit excited for! Even though they don't really do anything lol.but it's getting the ball rolling!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Luvspnk31 said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of the code snippet thing above my tickers? Didn't know that would show up!

lol it happens :)

Just simply go back into your signiture and actually read through the coding.. eventually you'll find the wording in the sig :)

Just simply delete everything EXCEPT for what's inbetween the

Code:
[img] and [/img]
After that, you should just have the tickers and nothing else :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thx! Here's hoping it works!


----------



## Luvspnk31

We'll not sure why only one showed??


----------



## Luvspnk31

Trying it again, lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

We are going to tell our parents and siblings on Christmas morning. I'll be about 7 weeks by then, which is when we told them last time (Facebook not until after the 12 week scan!).

Yesterday, I bought a 6-12m t-shirt for our son yesterday. It's got the attached slogan on it. We'll wrap it and leave it til last on Christmas Day, then get our parents to 'help' our son open it. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning all... 

Happy 5 weeks Hopeful :hugs:

We will find out the gender :) I'm too impatient not too xx


----------



## KirinM

Morning,

Ugh not managing to sleep through the night without two toilet visits!

I thought we would find out but my BF said he'd like it as a surprise. Think I'll have to see closer to the time.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LittleMinx said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Happy 5 weeks Hopeful :hugs:
> 
> We will find out the gender :) I'm too impatient not too xx


It's 7pm on 4+6 here lol, still a few hours to go! Stupid time difference.


----------



## LittleMinx

hopefulfor1st said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Morning all...
> 
> Happy 5 weeks Hopeful :hugs:
> 
> We will find out the gender :) I'm too impatient not too xx
> 
> 
> It's 7pm on 4+6 here lol, still a few hours to go! Stupid time difference.Click to expand...

Well its 8.13 in the morning here and your ticker says 5 weeks! :haha: So in my world you are now an Apple Seed :happydance:


----------



## tori0713

Getting up to pee throughout the night is no fun. I'm hoping it tapers off sometime soon. I'm anxious about going to work today and trying to keep my mouth shut. DH has been more excited than I am, as he decided he wanted to tell his family yesterday. I'm probably more worried about him spilling the beans than me.


----------



## LittleMinx

Tori it sucks! I get up at least once a night... And am always awake for the day at 5am! x


----------



## WanaBaba

Wow this thread is moving so fast, it's just taken me ages to catch up haha. 
Welcome to the new ladies :wave:
With my DD we stayed team yellow and it was lovely but I am just too impatient this time so I plan on finding out hehe. 
For those who have had los before, was the Chinese gender prediction chart right for you? Mine said girl last time and was right and this time says boy so im really hoping it's right haha x


----------



## WanaBaba

I'm feeling Crap today :( the neusea is so bad it lasts from when I get up until bed time :( just like last time I was pregnant so im starting to think I may be having another girl! It's so awful every thing I smell makes me feel sick, and my sense of smell is so strong so I can smell everything! I really can't wait for the sickness to be gone it's making me feel so misserable :(


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Oh no I forgot about that part... I already have a bladder the size of a cherry :blush: 

When is everyone planning to tell people? I'm thinking maybe 10 or so weeks to tell family... Our parents, siblings, a couple super close cousins. And then as long as I can go before telling anyone else! :haha:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Wanababa when did the nausea start for you?


----------



## WanaBaba

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Wanababa when did the nausea start for you?

A couple days after I got my bfp I started feeling it when I was hungry but for about a week now it has been full on 24/7 :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

tori0713 said:


> Getting up to pee throughout the night is no fun. I'm hoping it tapers off sometime soon. I'm anxious about going to work today and trying to keep my mouth shut. DH has been more excited than I am, as he decided he wanted to tell his family yesterday. I'm probably more worried about him spilling the beans than me.



Your baby is only the size of a poppyseed now lol, so it's only gonna get worse!


----------



## LittleMinx

WanaBaba said:


> Wow this thread is moving so fast, it's just taken me ages to catch up haha.
> Welcome to the new ladies :wave:
> With my DD we stayed team yellow and it was lovely but I am just too impatient this time so I plan on finding out hehe.
> *For those who have had los before, was the Chinese gender prediction chart right for you?* Mine said girl last time and was right and this time says boy so im really hoping it's right haha x

I checked and its got 2 out of 3 correct for me! it was only wrong with my eldest :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had some pink cm on the tp, I think it's from the thrush :(


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I'm sorry it's been so intense wanababa :( I'm very prone to feeling nauseous normally, so I have no doubt I'll be right there with you soon! I'm planning on getting some Sea Bands soon. I've heard from friends who've been pregnant that they help!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I'm sorry it's been so intense wanababa :( I'm very prone to feeling nauseous normally, so I have no doubt I'll be right there with you soon! I'm planning on getting some Sea Bands soon. I've heard from friends who've been pregnant that they help!

They def help but u have to wear on a long sleeve shirt or constantly get asked if your pregnant!


----------



## Ichisan

Hello ladies, after getting my 2nd positive digi this morning I'm declaring it official I'm pregnant with baby number 3 :happydance: Looking forward to being on this journey with you all :thumbup:


----------



## tori0713

hopefulfor1st said:


> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> Getting up to pee throughout the night is no fun. I'm hoping it tapers off sometime soon. I'm anxious about going to work today and trying to keep my mouth shut. DH has been more excited than I am, as he decided he wanted to tell his family yesterday. I'm probably more worried about him spilling the beans than me.
> 
> Your baby is only the size of a poppyseed now lol, so it's only gonna get worse!Click to expand...

I have no doubt that it will, but right now I'm probably just having to train my bladder thanks to the increase in water I'm drinking. I'm a teacher, so I already had to train my bladder, and now it's going to be difficult before it gets worse later in my pregnancy. I only get 2 bathroom breaks a day between 9 and 330 and they're at 12 and 2:30.


----------



## KirinM

Is anyone else getting random twinges and aches? I've still got the heavy sensation in my uterus but also an on off stitch like ache on both sides above my hips. I am petrified about having another ectopic pregnancy and need to have my bloods taken but my GP is a nightmare to get an appointment with and the EPU is only open until 11am (and I need a referral from my GP to go there anyway)!

This feels very different to my ectopic but I know that doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Kirin I've been getting twinges tonight (why I'm awake at 4:30am and my OH is next to me sleeping soundly Mine are just on my actual uterus, so I assume it's just it stretching. I do hope you get an appointment soon to be sure everything is okay! :flower:


----------



## xEmmaDx

KirinM said:


> Morning,
> 
> Ugh not managing to sleep through the night without two toilet visits!
> 
> I thought we would find out but my BF said he'd like it as a surprise. Think I'll have to see closer to the time.

My fiance is the same. I really want to find out but he doesnt. Hoping in time I can change his mind lol.


----------



## HWPG

happy 5 weeks to my EDD buddies: hopefulfor1st, VivianJean, Damita, DenyseGiguere!


----------



## KirinM

Thanks Pink. My doctor has told me they won't refer me until I'm 5 weeks which is really annoying. I undetsrand they won't be able to scan me for a while but they could do blood tests now. I'm going to call the EPU myself tomorrow morning.


----------



## silverbell

That sounds like a good plan, Kirin :thumbup:

Happy 5 weeks to those concerned :happydance:

I'm feeling very nauseous some days. I feel nauseous most days all the time anyway (due to an IBD), but this is definitely increased so must be Bobble and/or the various hormones I'm on due to the IVF.

My bloated belly is getting bad. Pretty sure this is Bobble and not the hormones, as it's only come on the past week really and worse the past few days. My trousers are a bit tighter. 

Biggest symptom for me is struggling to eat the meals I normally do - it's like my tummy isn't as big any more. Just feel really full, really quickly. It's taking a bit of getting used to.

Still can't believe I'm actually pregnant after so long TTC ... I feel so grateful and so happy and so blessed :cloud9:

Lovely to see so many of you here and can't wait to share things here as time goes on.


----------



## HWPG

i dont feel anything :( sore boobs only. 
maybe maybe i feel a little more sticky-out after a meal, but maybe i should be eating "better" foods instead of Thanksgiving feasts for 4 days ;)


----------



## Damita

Thank you :)

Happy 5 weeks to the others :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

mrsswaffer said:


> We are going to tell our parents and siblings on Christmas morning. I'll be about 7 weeks by then, which is when we told them last time (Facebook not until after the 12 week scan!).
> 
> Yesterday, I bought a 6-12m t-shirt for our son yesterday. It's got the attached slogan on it. We'll wrap it and leave it til last on Christmas Day, then get our parents to 'help' our son open it. :)

Aw that sounds like a cute idea :)

I wanted to do something similar... buttttttt my mother went ahead and told EVERYONE I know -_- I told her because I of losing my father recently, I couldn't stand the thought of losing her and her not knowing, but I strictly told her to wait until our scan to tell anyone else... well within the same day... (probably the same hour) she called and texted every family member and told them -_- even my father's parents who I haven't spoken to since my father's passing... I was actually kind of excited about just showing up during their 4th July party big belly and all as a big surprise since that's the only time we travel to see them, ugh, now they'll be expecting it lol


Well, I guess I get to join you ladies with the MS... I thought, like my other PG, that there would be no MS... well I get out of bed this morning, felt fine, then all of sudden the feeling just came and I went running to the bathroom...

Going to try and make it through the day as I promised DD I'd take her and her brother to go see the movie Frozen as a late birthday gift :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

We plan on waiting til after the new year at least. I'd like to be closer to 12 wks at least. Plus, I just don't really want to deal with all the raised eyebrows and opinions that we're having #5.


----------



## silverbell

Oh and I meant to say we'll be finding out gender for sure. We've always planned to and I feel it will personally help us both (particularly DH) to bond more, given our situation.

Can't wait until we all start having our scans.


----------



## squirrel.

Evening ladies,

Happy 5 weeks to everyone hitting that milestone today; I feel so far behind in these early days :) ha, it won't matter as much soon when we're talking the different between 32 and 33 weeks, but right not it feels like a marathon!

We went on a school trip today and I am beyond exhausted now! It's going to be hard keeping this pregnancy a secret at work. I want to hold out till 12 weeks, but I reckon people will guess. Particularly as we have our work Christmas do next Friday. People will definitely smell a rat if I'm not drinking wine! 

We want to wait till 12 weeks with everyone, but will probably tell our close family at Christmas as they're all round ours for Christmas day. I'll be 7+1 then and hopefully will have had a private scan to confirm a viable pregnancy. If we've seen the heartbeat we'll tell people I reckon.

How's everyone's symptoms today?

I haven't got any really, but it's early days. I didn't have any with my son either, so if I don't get any I won't be concerned. I am more tired than normal and had really flushed cheeks all day!

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's 5am my LB screamed til 2am and I just woke up with real bad constipation cramps. I went number 2 then had a little blood on my tp when I wiped the front. Last night the theush was bleeding a little dont know if its still that. Now I can hear Jace crying again :/


----------



## LittleMinx

Evening all x

squirrel .. Yeah the difference between the weeks feels huge at the moment, but i found out at 3+4 and the 2 weeks since then has flown by! Cant quite get my head round the fact that i'm 6 weeks this week :wacko: ... Still have moments of not believing i'm pregnant, but until a HB is heard or scan i think that's how it will be..

Hopeful how are you now hun? Hope the cm was just the thrush xx


----------



## MummyJade

Hello 

Im Jade (24) OH Ben (24)... Daughter age 5 :)
Got my positive 30/11... (9dpo).. Was our 1st month trying... 

Due date 14/08/14 :) 

Xx


----------



## KirinM

Evening ladies,

Managed to get my gp to agree to take some bloods tomorrow but she'll only repeat them in a week but if I have any ectopic symptoms in the meantime I will get a referral to the EPU. Better than nothing I suppose!

I was walking home from work thinking how very not pregnant I'm feeling. It's so strange. Except now I'm home the thought of cooking supper is too much and I'm sat on the sofa feeling shattered!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear you've got some bleeding Hopeful, how are you now?

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

So, the gender prediction test at countdowntopregnancy was right for my son, and is predicting a girl this time, so I hope it's right. :D

I'm 4 weeks along today! AF didn't show, so it's official! I'm pregnant! Haha! <3 I told management at work today because I'm a nurse, and am expected to participate in the moving and handling of patients and working with some toxic drugs. So now I'm off the hook. ;)

I am also having the heavy feeling in my uterus. It just feels full! I'm getting twinges and pains in my sides above my hips too. Just growing pains, I'm sure. :thumbup:

I made my doctor's appointment today. I go on Wednesday. :D


----------



## squirrel.

Is anyone else still testing? I wish I could stop!!!! I've got a digital left that I'm going to try to save till Saturday to see if it's gone up to 2-3 weeks, but I have dozens of cheapies that I can't stop using and comparing, which is madness, as this is a rubbish way of trying to gauge the health of a pregnancy! 

I'm particularly annoyed at muself this evening, as I took a test this evening after going to the loo loads of times this afternoon (frequent urination has hit!). I'd only been to the loo 45 minutes before, but I still tested! Silly! It's a little fainter than last night's test, I don't know why I do it! Of course it's going to be faint, I _just_ went to the toilet 45 minutes before and I'm only 13dpo. Silly!

Stop testing! Agh!

x


----------



## KirinM

Mrs Waffer - pleased (??) to hear you're having similar hip twinges. I have no idea what I'm supposed to feel so just hearing that someone else feels the same is reassuring.

Squirrel - I tested yesterday and have one test left which I'll probably do this week but step away from them. They are just anxiety ridden things!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yeah no more spotting now. I've just had a awful night :( my LB has slept through the night for about 7 months and last night was awful. He screamed until 2-230 having 30min max sleeps, after that I heard him crying but just didn't get up :( I think he was like "you want a newborn? Ill show u newborn!" Lol 
The thrush is just killing me! At least my doc app is in 4 hours.


----------



## clynn11

I had a spot of pink 12 and 14dpo. Happy 5 weeks and 4 weeks to those who swing today!!

I honestly wish I'd get ms. It would be a bit reassuring.


----------



## mrsswaffer

squirrel., I'm testing every morning! :p I've only got ICs left now, but debating getting a CBD... but they're so expensive!


----------



## clynn11

Ill post my stash of tests when dh gets off the comp. I took A LOT lol


----------



## squirrel.

Glad I'm not the only one :)

I just checked the tests again and actually the one from tonight is a bit darker than last night's even though I had just been to the loo. I am going to stop testing after Saturday!

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I stopped after 20 last time, but this time I haven't been counting! I think I've saved about 6 so far. :p


----------



## HWPG

i took my last tests yesterday - the CBD and FRER. OH told me to quit it, but i said, "i bought them, and wont use any for years to come, so why not?". 
i'm not sure, but i maaaaay be starting with a little ms. i'll be all fine, then wham! instantly so hungry i think i might keel over.... but then i eat and i'm either not satisfied or icky feeling. i'm trying to tell my body that it is all in my mind right now.


----------



## flyingduster

Lol you guys are funny!! I did buy a three pack of tests, but only cos they were on special and I FULLY didn't think I was actually pregnant! I was expecting to need to test every couple of weeks or so to see if I was preg yet, so hence bought a three pack. I used one, got the positive, and have given the other two away to another TTC friend! 

As for telling everyone, well, we already have told everyone, including a facebook announcement!! Lol. We did the same with our first pregnancy too. I figure if we miscarry, then everyone knows why I'm miserable and it isn't all hidden from the world. 

I am currently waiting until Friday, as it is very likely hubby is getting a new job and we will be moving town. At Christmas. So until we know what is happening I am not making any midwife appointments or anything cos it may well be all changing soon!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh yeah, and my symptoms are fairly mild so far too. A little bloated, a little 'bleugh' feeling, but nothing really to speak of. My appetite is dwindling, and I get crampy twinges too. And the yellowish cm. Nothing big enough to say LOOK! A SYMPTOM! But enough that I feel crappy!! Lol. Also find myself napping when Monster naps too. Zzzzzz


----------



## WanaBaba

clynn11 said:


> I had a spot of pink 12 and 14dpo. Happy 5 weeks and 4 weeks to those who swing today!!
> 
> I honestly wish I'd get ms. It would be a bit reassuring.

Be careful what you wish for! Hehe!


----------



## WanaBaba

Had appointment with my new doctor today and he is going to refer me to gyno for specialty care as I had a cesarean last time and have underactive thyroid. Also got my bloods taken to check my thyroid. Have my midwives appointment on the 13th. Excited! :)


----------



## pegi

hi guys, im 5 weeks 4 days today so my baby will be due around the beg of august 2014......eeeeeek so excited/nervous and praying everything will be ok xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats on the good appointment WanaBaba!

Flyingduster you have some willpower :) I couldn't give away tests!

I just booked a private scan for Monday the 23rd of December! Eek!! Very exciting, I hope that this bean is a sticky one and I make it that far!!! If we get good news that day we'll tell everyone at Christmas. I'll be 7 weeks then, so if all goes well we'll hear the heartbeat and the chance of miscarriage will go down. Can't wait for the next three weeks to pass by and see this little one for the first time.

x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Welcome Pegi! :flower:

Squirrel and Wanababa - congrats on getting your appointments! :D Squirrel that's so excited you'll be getting a scan so soon - just before Christmas too! :)

I have some slight nausea this morning, but not enough to be like, "Yup, it's ms!" I figure I could be anticipating ms so the slight nausea may just be in my head? We'll see I guess. :)

I have an appointment on Wednesday just to confirm my pregnancy with a blood test. I'm a bit nervous that my hcg levels won't be as high as they should be. I miscarried at about 6 weeks last spring so I'm worried it's going to happen again. :-/ If my hcg levels are normal and I'm still pregnant at Christmas I'll be ECSTATIC! :happydance:


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey everyone, can I join, I think I'm due on 10th August!!!

This is my first after our ltttc journey and I can't believe I'm really here! I'm still really nervous but enjoying each day as it comes. I've had sore boobs a week now and nothing else except twinges and a bit achey today.

I found out at 11dpo and just sent out letter away to the fertility clinic to get the date for our early scan. I'll be 7 weeks on the 22nd Dec so I really hope they squeeze us in before Christmas! We had talked about telling parents on Christmas Day but will probably squeal before then.

I have also decided to stop testing and temping now, except I have a digi for tomorrow, hoping to see 2-3 weeks!

Oh and I voted Blossoms!
 



Attached Files:







Progression.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## darkriver

Hi I have one baby already (12 weeks old) and just found I am pregnant with number 2. I am in shock and panicky.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Congrats and welcome LoveCakes! I think I'm due August 10th as well... We may be due date buddies! :)


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats and welcome Lovecakes and Darkriver!! Join our merry band!

Lovecakes your progression looks great!

x


----------



## Ichisan

Aww so many of us already! I forgot to say there's me, Hubster, Biggun, Littlun and now bean :) According to my dates so far I should be due 12th August 2014 which seems very far away yet scarily close at the same time. Horrific nausea for me all day, no actual sick yet just that horrid feeling. Also crazy emotional at the moment which is making for interesting times with the girls! Not sure when to contact the midwife team as its so early but it would be great to have a date to aim towards. Think I will call when Im 6 weeks gone so my info goes in before christmas and then everything else will be in the new year. So much trickier trying to organise these things around other children!


----------



## KirinM

Welcome darkriver and lovecakes. Darkriver don't panic! 

Lovecakes and Pink - I'm due on 10th too!

I seem to get sore noobs at night but they calm down in the day. Anyone else? Still feeling slightly freaked our by the complete lack of any real symptoms.


----------



## KirinM

Sorry for my typos, I'm using my phone!


----------



## squirrel.

KirinM I haven't really got any symptoms - I'm pretty tired, but not overly so. I have slightly sore breasts every now and then, but not often. I don't feel too worried though as I didn't have any symptoms with my son.

x


----------



## KirinM

Squirrel - I had every symptom under the sun with my ectopic and miscarriages so am hoping the lack of symptoms might be more positive for me.

I wish I could skip to 12 weeks! xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

I don't have a ton of symptoms either. My boobs are always sore and my nips are crazy sensitive, a little low grade nausea on and off, and I'm def ready for bed by like 8, but I mostly pretty good. 1st appt not til the 19th. Seems far , but I know it will get here soon. 

Darkriver, I can understand why ur stressed, but you'll be OK. We're here to listen!!


----------



## ellitigg

Kirin, I don't really have any symptoms either. Sore bbs...maybe a little tiredness creeping in. I was kinda pleased today to get some mild ligament type pain in my tummy! It does make me nervous but I keep telling myself that I'm not bleeding and I didn't have too many symptoms with my son so everything is most probably fine. Roll on 12 week scan!

I'm curious, how many children are you all planning to have and does anyone think they're at high risk of twins? :D


----------



## LoveCakes

I had a clomid scan 4 weeks ago and there were 2 x12mm follicles. The Dr actually said it was unlikely I would ovulate this cycle (ovulated 2 weeks after this) so now I'm wondering if both follies grew or if it was a new one that is my poppy seed. I'd LOVE twins. After ltttc it would seem like catch up. I got a positive 1-2 weeks at 11dpo but I guess that could happen with just the one to.

We want 3, but will go one at a time as it's been a long road just for this one.

What about you Ellitigg


----------



## ellitigg

We can only afford to have two (and we can't really afford that lol). So if this baby sticks, this will be my last pregnancy. I'm happy and sad all at once! I didn't really enjoy pregnancy the first time and I hated the birth so from that perspective I'm glad it's just once more. On the other hand, I love my DS so much that I think a bit of me will want another :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Pregnancy journal!! Yay! Come join me, girlies! :flower: (Link in sig!)


----------



## clynn11

LoveCakes- I got a 1-2 weeks at 11dpo and am hoping for only one!! Lol

My journal's in my siggy as well :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I haven't had many symptoms either. The only things are a heavy feeling in my stomach, some twinges in my uterus last night, and slight nausea this morning. 

I do think I'm a bit more irritable though. When OH left for work this morning, I said I'd start putting up some lights on the fence this afternoon if it wasn't raining. He told me to just let him do it because he had it all planned out :rolleyes: So now I'm pouty because I want our Christmas lights up already and have no idea when they will be. :p

As far as twins, I don't have any in my family so extra chance for me. We'd love to have 3-4 but will probably end up with 2-3. I'd like at least one of each, but would really like to have two girls. I've always wished I had a sister so at the very least want my daughter to have one.


----------



## lesh07

We'll was worried today as did a clear blue dye test where you need the plus sign and the plus sign was so faint could barely see it!! And it disappeared in about 10 mins. I assumed I was miscarrying so hubby got me to go out and buy another first response and with only a 1 hour hold I got a second clear pink line. Just as strong as my first one. I have had some mild cramping over the last 48 hours but no bleeding. The day I found out, that same night the cramping was so bad I couldn't sleep but I was so constipated also hubby thinks that pain was just an upset tummy.

I do think it's all fine, just panicking. X


----------



## clynn11

pegi- If you're 5 weeks 4 days you're technically due July 31st, do you want me to put you down for August 1st?


----------



## lesh07

Also talking about digi's. I took my 1st yesterday at 4w 4days and it came up with only 1-2 weeks hoping that is just because I O'd later. X


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Lesh I hope things are okay! Do you have a doctor appointment soon? I have my blood test on Wednesday and am nervous about my hcg being too low.


----------



## LilyInk

Due august 11 and so super excited!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Elli- we are currently on #5, but to be honest, the last 2 weren't really in the plan, lol. I think we will def be taking a more permanent approach to bc after this one! I love all my babies, but I think we r done!!


----------



## addy1

I have my first appointment tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it! Nice to get the ball rolling:) I am really hoping to get a u/s date tomorrow, and hopefully it will be before Christmas. 

We will be finding out again, I don't think we couldn't since we found out with both girls. 

I am not feeling sick yet, just dizzy. I think my blood pressure is low again. 

5 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## flagirlie7

We did IVF with 2 embryos transferred. Chances are we might be having twins! My first beta was 381 at 4w1d. Don't have the results of the second one which might be more telling!


----------



## tori0713

Just a little nausea and headache today. Boobs are still sore. 

Scheduled my testing to get blood work and then doctor's appointment to confirm the pregnancy with u/s on January 2nd. I'll be 8+2 then so they'll definitely see something and then we'll announce to the world.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Welcome Lily!! You're due one day apart from me :flower:

Addy - Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Mine's on Wednesday and I'm super excited to get the ball rolling tool :) I'm anxious to get my beta because I want confirmation that it's at a normal level. 

Flagirlie - I hope you get blessed with twins! <3 How amazing that would be :cloud9:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Speaking of blood pressure, is there anyone else here who has blood pressure that runs low? My normal tends to be right around 95/55. I just got up to let my dogs outside, and as soon as I stood up I felt really faint. May need to ask my doctor about how to be sure it doesn't get *too* low!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That little hourglass on a digital test= the longest wait in the world!


----------



## HWPG

ergh - having the most "symptoms" yet.
ate dinner - felt so full i thought i might be sick! but i didnt eat any more than normal. tried to go the bathroom - not much success. laid on the couch - pain in belly went away, replaced by lots of wind! luckily it's just noisy, not odor-y. feeling slightly dizzy and icky. then again, this could all be in my head, and i'm just looking for something.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

HWPG, that's how I feel with my "symptoms." I'm wondering if they're just in my head because I'm wanting more signs that I am in fact pregnant. 

Off topic.. what's everyone up to tonight? We're getting pizza and watching our Seahawks play the Saints in Monday Night Football! I'm a girly girl but love my sports teams. :haha:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got a 2-3 digi.... Was hoping for my 3+ but oh well! I must've found out really early since I got my first + digi 1-2 on the 22nd November! I must be really borderline lol. I wonder if my thrush could've affected it too, this was lunchtime with a 3 hour hold.


----------



## HWPG

i am working on a digital scrap book, watching "almost human", and will be practicing my Russian here pretty soon. and eating Mint MnMs. and having lots of cramps. yay!


----------



## clynn11

I demolished a package of Andes mints last night :haha: I love them! And am still on an egg kick, but tried to eat them with avocados (which I normally LOVE) but could not stand the smell or the taste of the two of them together. So weird!!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Pnkpolkadots- mine tends to run low. Right around 100/60. When I'm pg, tends to run lower, which I think is weird since our blood volume increases. I've never had a real problem with it though. Hope you feel better!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

LuvsPnk - Thanks! That's pretty similar to mine. Interesting it ran lower while you were pg, since I'd think it would be the opposite. Glad to hear it never caused any problems for you. Did your Dr have you take any extra precautions?


----------



## xEmmaDx

Each day that goes past I get a little bit more excited but still so scared something will go wrong. Just can't believe I am pregnant!!!! I still keep getting that wet feeling my af is coming, I keep going to check and I freak when I see anything. I had some yellow/creamy discharge when I wiped yesterday and I freaked sure af was coming. Wish I could just relax, enjoy and take it day by day.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1945ff.aspx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

xEmmaDx said:


> Each day that goes past I get a little bit more excited but still so scared something will go wrong. Just can't believe I am pregnant!!!! I still keep getting that wet feeling my af is coming, I keep going to check and I freak when I see anything. I had some yellow/creamy discharge when I wiped yesterday and I freaked sure af was coming. Wish I could just relax, enjoy and take it day by day.
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1945ff.aspx



I know what you mean. Even though my first pregnancy was a success with no problems (even had light bleeding at 6 weeks), I'm worried that something will go wrong with this one. I was pregnancy almost 3 years ago so I can't remember every symptom I had. The only thing I think that is keeping me sane right now is my nausea lol. I'm having a bit of discharge and have been feeling quite "wet" down there so find myself going to the bathroom often to make sure I'm not bleeding. I just want to get through the next 8 weeks and get an ultrasound to know everything is okay.


----------



## xEmmaDx

DenyseGiguere said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Each day that goes past I get a little bit more excited but still so scared something will go wrong. Just can't believe I am pregnant!!!! I still keep getting that wet feeling my af is coming, I keep going to check and I freak when I see anything. I had some yellow/creamy discharge when I wiped yesterday and I freaked sure af was coming. Wish I could just relax, enjoy and take it day by day.
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1945ff.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. Even though my first pregnancy was a success with no problems (even had light bleeding at 6 weeks), I'm worried that something will go wrong with this one. I was pregnancy almost 3 years ago so I can't remember every symptom I had. The only thing I think that is keeping me sane right now is my nausea lol. I'm having a bit of discharge and have been feeling quite "wet" down there so find myself going to the bathroom often to make sure I'm not bleeding. I just want to get through the next 8 weeks and get an ultrasound to know everything is okay.Click to expand...



I know it's so stressful. I thought once I got that bfp I'd relax and just enjoy the fact that I am pregnant. But no, I keep going to the toilet and checking thinking the dreaded witch has got me. I think each day that passes I will feel better though. Looking forward to just enjoying it :) 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Emma I'm trying my best to enjoy it too. I'm a natural worrier though, so I think there will always be something to worry about. Right now I think I'll just be grateful to get to six weeks with a healthy baby, though.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Pnkpolkadots- no xtra precautions. I would just suggest standing up a little slower, lol! I know what u all mean about being nervous, and worrying. This is my 5th, but you would think it was my first! I struggle with anxiety anyway, so of course I'm thinking about all the stuff that could go wrong. Like, I've never had an ectopic, but I'm so worried about it this time, idk why!! I know they're rare, and I keep telling myself to relax. 12 weeks cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I've struggled with anxiety too, so I'm sure that has to do with it a bit. 

Sometimes when I stand up I get dizzy and my vision blacks out a little, so I just hold onto something to keep my balance for a few seconds then I'm good. I will need to learn to stand up more slowly though... I don't want to risk falling, especially later as my center of gravity changes.

I'll be so relieved when we get to 12 weeks!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Luvspnk31 said:


> We plan on waiting til after the new year at least. I'd like to be closer to 12 wks at least. Plus, I just don't really want to deal with all the raised eyebrows and opinions that we're having #5.

Although this is mine and DH's #3, in total, it his #6.... and he went ahead and told them all, he knew the reactions he'd get either way.. although I was surprised to hear that his adopted mother was happy for us... his biological parents are not as 'thrilled' and have reduced themselves to name calling for the moment... but DH is handling it quite well by just avoiding them...



> Originally Posted by xEmmaDx
> Each day that goes past I get a little bit more excited but still so scared something will go wrong. Just can't believe I am pregnant!!!! I still keep getting that wet feeling my af is coming, I keep going to check and I freak when I see anything. I had some yellow/creamy discharge when I wiped yesterday and I freaked sure af was coming. Wish I could just relax, enjoy and take it day by day.

I think we all have those fears... I do too deep down... although I 'feel' pregnant and I know that's a good sign, I am also fearful that things will go wrong... every twinge of pain makes me think of a possible MC even though I know it's probably growing pains... when I was at the movies with DD and DS I had a terrible stabbing pain in my stomach... and then it felt like something was pulling on my bellybutton from the inside, terrible feeling and there was no relief for a good 10 minutes it felt like... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope the 12 weeks comes and goes fast enough for all us...

I'm thankful DS and DD will be going back to school tomorrow... it makes the weeks go faster... trying everything I can not to go out and buy a ton of tests or call my new doctor and beg for blood work...


----------



## SBCookie21

My first OB appointment is tomorrow!!! :happydance: I'm really excited and even though I know she's not going to do an ultrasound and we probably wont hear a heart beat, I'll have a second set of HCG numbers to confirm that they are increasing. I feel really good. 
I have the light cramping, tired all the time, dizziness and irritability, but overall I feel great! So far I've on had bits of light nausea, mlid headaches, but nothing like my first pregnancy. With the first I had MS constantly for the first 3 months. Praying for outstanding news tomorrow!

Oh and my mom is a twin, and they say it skips a generation, so maybe this is it :shrug:


----------



## clynn11

I think ill leave the poll active for another day or so then do another poll with the top two to pick our final name! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

clynn11 said:


> I think ill leave the poll active for another day or so then do another poll with the top two to pick our final name! :)

Sounds good..... It keeps freezing my page lol.


----------



## ellitigg

Pinkpolkadots - your midwife or whoever you see at regular appointments should take your blood pressure each time so I guess they would take action if it got too low? 

Emma - I think all of us feel nervous. I get a lot of yellowy CM - with my last pregnancy and this one so I'm already having to use a liner every day. It's all good :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

SBCookie21 said:


> My first OB appointment is tomorrow!!! :happydance: I'm really excited and even though I know she's not going to do an ultrasound and we probably wont hear a heart beat, I'll have a second set of HCG numbers to confirm that they are increasing. I feel really good.
> I have the light cramping, tired all the time, dizziness and irritability, but overall I feel great! So far I've on had bits of light nausea, mlid headaches, but nothing like my first pregnancy. With the first I had MS constantly for the first 3 months. Praying for outstanding news tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and my mom is a twin, and they say it skips a generation, so maybe this is it :shrug:



The hb usually forms around week 6, and a mw won't attempt to find it with a Doppler til week 12. It can usually be seen/heard around 6.5 weeks on via u/sound though.


----------



## KirinM

Morning ladies,

Other than my back feeling quite stiff I'm feeling okay. I can't even say I've got mild nausea. I know that's probably a good thing but I could do with some reassurance that I'm actually pregnant.

How are you all feeling?


----------



## LittleMinx

Ooh the nausea has returned!! been fine for a few days, but woke this morning feeling a tad sick! Also my belly is getting a touch rounder, I know its mega early but this happens with me and by 12 weeks i have a full on proper bump

This was 10 weeks with my DD



Hello to all our new mummas :flower:

I'm off to grab some toast, hopefully i will feel better then! x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LittleMinx said:


> Ooh the nausea has returned!! been fine for a few days, but woke this morning feeling a tad sick! Also my belly is getting a touch rounder, I know its mega early but this happens with me and by 12 weeks i have a full on proper bump
> 
> This was 10 weeks with my DD
> View attachment 705345
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all our new mummas :flower:
> 
> I'm off to grab some toast, hopefully i will feel better then! x



I'm feeling quite round too, with Jace people were asking how long to go by week 17....then following up with "are u sure there's not 2?"


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am starting to get excited for my scan in 2 weeks, am I the first to get a scan? (on the 17th- 7 weeks) who else is getting an early scan? Do we have a few? (So I can keep track ). :)


----------



## KirinM

I wonder if anyone understands how offensive that is! I really hope people don't make those sorts of comments to me or try to touch my bump!


----------



## LittleMinx

Hopeful - I hated all the comments with Sienna,.. Its like being pregnant gives people a free pass to be rude about your size! x


----------



## KirinM

I'm hoping that I'll get a scan in the next couple of weeks because of my past history. Will keep you updated!


----------



## LittleMinx

This is just one comment on a bump pic from my DD pregnancy album on FB, The comment was about my 15 week bump!! 



> Wow, what an almighty bump! You are gona be huge by the time your due. Maybe even bigger than me, and I was huge lol!

:growlmad:


----------



## clynn11

My first scan is dec. 20th at 8 weeks exactly.


----------



## KirinM

Little minx - I'm shocked! And from someone who had been pregnant. I might keep mine off Facebook if I can expect those comments.


----------



## LittleMinx

Kirin it made me cry at the time! I'll be keeping my album secret this time and only let family and very close friends view it xx


----------



## darkriver

Very bad night sleep. Little one keeping me awake last night (my daughter). I was excited as well that didnt help. When I did sleep I had vivid dreams that had been happening for weeks.

Should I be worried that my tests are very faint?


----------



## KirinM

darkriver said:


> Very bad night sleep. Little one keeping me awake last night (my daughter). I was excited as well that didnt help. When I did sleep I had vivid dreams that had been happening for weeks.
> 
> Should I be worried that my tests are very faint?


I wouldn't worry. From what I've read everyone's levels vary so much that I'd just accept a line as a line. How many weeks are you?


----------



## KirinM

LittleMinx said:


> Kirin it made me cry at the time! I'll be keeping my album secret this time and only let family and very close friends view it xx

And block her ;)


----------



## darkriver

4 weeks. I am wondering if its because my body isnt adjusted. When I was pregnant with Lucy it took ages for a full line. I am going to buy a digital on Saturday.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

darkriver said:


> Very bad night sleep. Little one keeping me awake last night (my daughter). I was excited as well that didnt help. When I did sleep I had vivid dreams that had been happening for weeks.
> 
> Should I be worried that my tests are very faint?


How many dpo are you and are they getting darker at all?


----------



## darkriver

what is a dpo? Yes there getting visible quicker.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Maybe on the front page with our names we should put our gender guesses /hunches? 
Anyone like the idea?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

darkriver said:


> what is a dpo? Yes there getting visible quicker.

Days past ovulation. 

As long as they're progressing that's the main thing!


----------



## darkriver

I am 15 days. So I am guessing early days?


----------



## LittleMinx

KirinM said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Kirin it made me cry at the time! I'll be keeping my album secret this time and only let family and very close friends view it xx
> 
> And block her ;)Click to expand...

Oh she left my friends list a few years ago! :thumbup:



hopefulfor1st said:


> Maybe on the front page with our names we should put our gender guesses /hunches?
> Anyone like the idea?

Great idea :happydance:


I think Little One is a :pink: girly :pink:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Scans- 

Me- 17th
Hwpg- 18th
Clynn11- 20th 

:)

Looking forward to seeing some beautiful baby first pics!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I think I am having another boy!!!
I would love a girl but at least my little buddy will have a friend!


----------



## darkriver

I think mine is a boy.:blue:


----------



## darkriver

Got an telephone appointment tomorrow and an appointment with the midwife on Christmas eve.


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi ladies, woke up feeling awful again this morning. Feel so sick, got a stotting headache and can't be bothered to move from the sofa :(
I was thinking it was a boy I had such a strong feeling but now I'm starting to wonder if it's another girl as my symptoms are identical to last time x


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well got some cramping and is anyone else experience bad bowel symtoms? Like one day you feel constipated then the next the opposite? x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies well got some cramping and is anyone else experience bad bowel symtoms? Like one day you feel constipated then the next the opposite? x

I've been way more frequent and looser but this morn woke at 5am with constipation cramps.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ah I'm wiping pink again :( 
It's so scary cos I can't see if its coming from the thrush or not.


----------



## Lois22

Argh I joined a group on Facebook with ladies from here, during my last pregnancy. I left and they all just started writing crap on my Instagram. Some women are like children!

Rant over! Yes I'm pooing all the time lol


----------



## KirinM

hopefulfor1st said:


> Ah I'm wiping pink again :(
> It's so scary cos I can't see if its coming from the thrush or not.

I'm really sorry, I don't know anything about thrush. Spotting is fairly usual in early pregnancy though. Can you call a doctor to have some bloods to make sure everything is progressing as it should?


----------



## KirinM

Lois22 said:


> Argh I joined a group on Facebook with ladies from here, during my last pregnancy. I left and they all just started writing crap on my Instagram. Some women are like children!
> 
> Rant over! Yes I'm pooing all the time lol

Wow, again I'm shocked! They wrote stuff on Instagram because you left a FB group? Well I can guarantee I wouldn't do that.


----------



## tori0713

I'm thinking boy, while I would love a girl, I just feel boy. Gender calendar goes both ways on different sites.

Got my first blood draw this morning, and I go back in 48 hours for my next. I feel so exhausted today and the cramping seems to have subsided for now, at least I hope. 

T-minus 8 hours until nap time :)


----------



## KirinM

Feeling very much like AF might come. I usually get backache and all over kind of aching before AF arrives and I have that now. Will be pleased to get through the next couple of days. My losses have always been around 5 weeks so in fact would just like to skip to week 6 / 7 now.


----------



## Buttons_01

Just found this thread i am also due in August with baby #1 .. August 6th! I think. So excited! Got the doctors of Friday for bloodwork.


----------



## LittleMinx

Lois22 said:


> Argh I joined a group on Facebook with ladies from here, during my last pregnancy. I left and they all just started writing crap on my Instagram. Some women are like children!
> 
> Rant over! Yes I'm pooing all the time lol

That's awful :nope: .. x :hugs:


----------



## WanaBaba

hopefulfor1st said:


> Ah I'm wiping pink again :(
> It's so scary cos I can't see if its coming from the thrush or not.

I hope it's nothing serious hun, must be so scary, hopefully it is just from the thrush x


----------



## Arlandria

My goodness! I cannot keep up with you ladies :(

I had an awful day at work yesterday so much so I thought all the stress was going to result in me losing our baby :cry:

My husband was furious with my work, but I do not want to tell them so soon. If I have to I will!

Getting onto happier conversation; I'm not sure we're going to find out. My Husband really doesnt want to but I kind of do!?

Names..

:pink: Not decided (Possibly Megan-Grace)

:blue: Chrales (Charlie) Steven

Hello to more new :bfp: mommas! and HUGE congrats!

:flower:


----------



## addy1

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Speaking of blood pressure, is there anyone else here who has blood pressure that runs low? My normal tends to be right around 95/55. I just got up to let my dogs outside, and as soon as I stood up I felt really faint. May need to ask my doctor about how to be sure it doesn't get *too* low!

Mine is always low, but even worse when I am sick or pregnant. It really sucks feeling dizzy and lightheaded all the time. I have been told to eat salty foods....but it does not seem to help.


----------



## Damita

:hugs:

Due date is the 29th of July now but I'm still thinking 2nd of August who knows


----------



## AerisandAlex

hopefulfor1st said:


> I am starting to get excited for my scan in 2 weeks, am I the first to get a scan? (on the 17th- 7 weeks) who else is getting an early scan? Do we have a few? (So I can keep track ). :)

I am going in to see my new doc on the 16th! I'm not sure if it's a scan, but from past experiences with my previous docs in my area, the first thing most docs do is scan during the first appt :) I can't wait!



I'm exhausted today... and I just woke up! lol I feel like today should be a lazy day.... DS isn't making that easy this morning, but DD going back to school was a relief lol ^_^


Names!

:pink: Celes (not sure on middle names yet...)

:blue: Cole Robert


Congrats to all new :bfp: Mommies!! This month seems like it's going to be huged! :D


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies can I join you? I'm cautiously joining. I got a faint positive today at 10DPO. Estimated due date looks to be August 19th. I'm gonna test again in two days to see how the lines look. Here's the pic of the test I took this morning after 3 minutes. I had a missed miscarriage in August and I'm really hoping this is my sticky bean and we will have our rainbow!!

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/40CBC713-7F22-489E-BD6B-6F2796AB90EC_zpskhg0nflh.jpg

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/B6D373FF-914E-4E6F-A7BE-D2B5753E2C94_zpsimnxm2oq.jpg


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

So exhausted this morning that I want to cry. I even went to bed early! I'm just getting up and ready for work and am already asking OH for a nap when I get home.


----------



## xEmmaDx

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies well got some cramping and is anyone else experience bad bowel symtoms? Like one day you feel constipated then the next the opposite? x

I'm like that. The past few days I've been going all the time and now when I need I cant lol.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx[/url]


----------



## KirinM

Has anyone been to the gym since getting their bfp? I don't know why but it's making me feel a little anxious (everything is at the moment)!

Feeling not too bad at the moment. On and off back pain / AF type aching today. Boobs are now really starting to feel quite sore.

Hope everyone is doing okay. Pink, sorry to hear you're so shattered. Thankfully I'm not feeling that...yet!


----------



## ellitigg

KirinM said:


> Has anyone been to the gym since getting their bfp? I don't know why but it's making me feel a little anxious (everything is at the moment)!
> 
> Feeling not too bad at the moment. On and off back pain / AF type aching today. Boobs are now really starting to feel quite sore.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay. Pink, sorry to hear you're so shattered. Thankfully I'm not feeling that...yet!

I'm going for a run tonight...I'll let you know how it goes! I ran during my last pregnancy and the advice I was given is that if your body is used to it, it should be fine to continue but that you shouldn't start high impat exercise when you're pregnant.


----------



## HWPG

i do spinning 3x a week, and have not stopped since my bfp. i also do kettlebells once/week, and havent stopped those either.


----------



## lesh07

I used to do loads of power walking till i passed my driving test 2 months ago and now i do none, Oops! So gonna continue to just take it easy as that is what my body is now used too. 

Is it silly to be over the moon that i am 5 weeks tomorrow? I am just still so shocked that we managed to conceive on our 8th month rather than the usual 2-3 years it takes us that every week that goes by is gonna feel like euphoria. xxx


----------



## squirrel.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Scans-
> 
> Me- 17th
> Hwpg- 18th
> Clynn11- 20th
> 
> :)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some beautiful baby first pics!

Hopeful I've got a scan on the 23rd. I booked it yesterday because we hope to tell family at Christmas and I want to hear the heartbeat first and see if everything is okay first!

x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We don't get a scan until about mid-January (12-14 weeks), unless for some reason there's a problem


----------



## WanaBaba

Had such a down day today feeling so misserable with the neusea, was actually in tears at one point, (damn hormones lol) so I went out and bought ginger ale, ginger biscuits and some of those sea bands. Really hoping they work x


----------



## teacup

Hi Everyone! Please can I join? I got my BFP this morning at 18dpo. I'm still a little cautious because last time my pregnancy ended in a miscarriage at 7 weeks. Really hope this will be a sticky bean! 

My due date is August 10th. :happydance:

Happy and healthy pregnancies to all! xxx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I think morning sickness has hit me... At work... Yay...


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Wow this thread moves fast! What with the time difference (loads of posts happening while I'm asleep) and then being at work till 6 or so, I can't keep up!! :D

Number of children - We'd like to have three if we're able to. I've always said that if we had twins on the last try and got 4 I would be delighted, but I won't try and push my husband to have more than three on purpose as he originally only wanted 2 kids.

Twins - They do run in my family (through my mum's mum). My grandma had siblings who were twins, her daughter (my aunt) had twins and one of those twins just had twins. All through the female line. Don't know if I would have inherited the trait, but may have done. Also I took Soy Isoflavones this month to bring on ovulation a little earlier as I was so irregular before. Soy Isoflavones are called 'Nature's Clomid' thought I don't think there's any evidence to back that up! It certainly made me ovulate early, but I doubt it made me ovulate more than one egg. We'll see in three weeks at my private scan!

Symptoms - 
Tiredness
Emotionality (one of my pupils made me cry this afternoon by singing Silent Night beautifully - he's a really cheeky kid and quite rude/disrespectful, so to see him singing angelically made me cry)
Occasionally tender breasts
Weird sudden food aversions - I will literally pop something in my mouth and then know I can't swallow it (so have to try and get rid of it in a subtle way!)
Cramps - Not bad cramps, but like very mild period cramps (I know it's normal, but it's scaring me nonetheless!)
Bloating! Majorly bloating today! Firm round lower abdomen all from bloat.

And the best bit: my period didn't start this morning!!!!! Yay!


I did another pregnancy test this morning - slap my wrist, naughty! The lines have definitely got darker, but I did another digital which stayed on 1-2 weeks. It came up pregnant immediately and then took ages to think about the weeks. Last time it just took ages to decide if I was even pregnant or not, so I'm thinking maybe I'm just borderline between 1-2 and 2-3 so it was taking ages to decide. I'm only 4 weeks today, so needn't worry, but I have order more just to check.

x


----------



## squirrel.

Oh and I forgot to mention I think we're team :blue: again. I just have a feeling we'll have another son.

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think we're having a girl. Things have been so different already - not that it makes a difference to the gender at all! Every pregnancy is different. :) We'll wait til we meet him/her to find out.


----------



## Damita

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I think morning sickness has hit me... At work... Yay...

Omg me too urgh


----------



## Lois22

I haven't had any symptoms really apart from sometimes feel a bit nauseous. Hope it's not a bad sign


----------



## teacup

Just over a week ago I had a very vivid dream I was breast feeding a baby girl. So I'm team :pink: :)


----------



## darkriver

Been dealing with nausea most of the day and tiredness.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well no spotting on first wee of the day. 
Can't help but think since its been just b4 bed each time it's hopefully just that my hooha is all irritated and sore from being wiped and the thrush is causing the bleeding as I walk around through the day but easing and healing a bit overnight.

This spotting has taken away all my excitement :(


----------



## ellitigg

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well no spotting on first wee of the day.
> Can't help but think since its been just b4 bed each time it's hopefully just that my hooha is all irritated and sore from being wiped and the thrush is causing the bleeding as I walk around through the day but easing and healing a bit overnight.
> 
> This spotting has taken away all my excitement :(

What colour is the spotting? In my last pregnancy I had thrush for most of it and this pregnancy is shaping up the same (oh joy). Sometimes I get all irritated/sore and it causes the tiniest bit of bright red blood but I can tell it's from the outside not the inside when I wipe. Unfortunately I don't want to use a pressure treatment because it made me bleed last time round so I'll just keep using cream. Hope that helps and FX it clears up soon!


----------



## clynn11

I had brown spotting at 7 and 8dpo, and pink spotting at 12 and 14dpo. 

Got my pregnancy confirmed today at the doctors!! But the nurse wasn't the brightest- told me my EDD is June 19th based off of my LMP being October 25th. Obviously doesn't know how to count or wants me to have a VERY early baby!


----------



## AerisandAlex

clynn11 said:


> I had brown spotting at 7 and 8dpo, and pink spotting at 12 and 14dpo.
> 
> Got my pregnancy confirmed today at the doctors!! But the nurse wasn't the brightest- told me my EDD is June 19th based off of my LMP being October 25th. Obviously doesn't know how to count or wants me to have a VERY early baby!

Haha, that happens.., she'll know though when the baby comes that it's an August baby! lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ellitigg said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Well no spotting on first wee of the day.
> Can't help but think since its been just b4 bed each time it's hopefully just that my hooha is all irritated and sore from being wiped and the thrush is causing the bleeding as I walk around through the day but easing and healing a bit overnight.
> 
> This spotting has taken away all my excitement :(
> 
> What colour is the spotting? In my last pregnancy I had thrush for most of it and this pregnancy is shaping up the same (oh joy). Sometimes I get all irritated/sore and it causes the tiniest bit of bright red blood but I can tell it's from the outside not the inside when I wipe. Unfortunately I don't want to use a pressure treatment because it made me bleed last time round so I'll just keep using cream. Hope that helps and FX it clears up soon!Click to expand...

It's just a bit of pink when I wipe. It's been the last 2 nights and a bit in morning but nothing through the day yesterday. 
I've started using canestan cream and a probiotic.


----------



## AerisandAlex

PnkPolkaDots said:


> So exhausted this morning that I want to cry. I even went to bed early! I'm just getting up and ready for work and am already asking OH for a nap when I get home.

I'm feeling the same way! I wanted to just lay around all morning... and I wanted to go back to sleep, but DH and DS wouldn't let that happen... first weekday means phone calls need to be made to take care of things before the new year...was was on the phone for hours all day... just walked in circles to keep myself awake... as soon as DD comes home though I'm going to sit her down with a movie and take a little nappy :)

This thread does go fast! lol I just posted this morning and then boom! Two more pages! lol 

I think we're team :pink: ... the intense smell is something I had with DD... and I feel miserable lol that tells me Girl lol 

We also have twins in our family... my grandmother is a fraternal twin and DH has a lot of twins on his side... I would love twins... despite what others say lol I would be on :cloud9: ^_^ For some reason I'm thinking we'll see twins, if not that's okay, but this PG is so intense compared to my past ones.. even the ones that ended up being a blight ovum and MC, this one is just the 'wow' feeling...

Always hungry, always tired, sore bbs and can't get comfortable... and having stretching pains/cramps and terrible terrible heartburn, ugh, and I never have heartburn lol

We'll see though, ooo I'm crossing my fingers for a scan on the 16th... still counting down the days to it! :D


----------



## KirinM

The gym wasn't too bad. Found it really hot but other than that as difficult as it normally is. I've had a cold for over a week now and I'm starting to feel it on my chest so want to keep an eye on that - I'm asthmatic and colds have a tendency to develop into chest infections.

This evenings pregnancy symptoms: zero.


----------



## ellitigg

Lol Kirin we're so alike. I'm asthmatic, colds always go to my chest and pregnancy symptoms = nearly zero ( just sore bbs).

My run was ok, hard work! I avoided it during the TWW but now that baby is hopefully all snug in starting up again. Definitely noticed the break!

I am very jealous of all of you with early scans - nothing for me until Jan. I will live vicariously through you all :haha:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Yay for you ladies who got pregnancy confirmed today!! :D

It's 2:45 here and I've had on and off morning sickness all day. I'm on a break now and just noticed some paint on my dress... :rolleyes: Just 90 more minutes!! Nausea and pounding headache... Sooo ready for a nap!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Lesh- I am also experiencing horrible bowel issues. Was loose yesterday, today super bloated and constipated. So annoying! 

Pnkpolkadots- I know what u mean, the tiredness has hit full force! I can barely make it to 4:00 and I'm so ready for bed. I have hypothyroidism, pretty sure my numbers are off, so that makes it worse. 

I think we r having a girl, but who knows! Boys tend to run in the family. 

I would love to know who is from the US and UK! I can tell about some, but not all. ( that is, whoever doesn't mind sharing). I'm from the US. Northern Indiana, which is part of the mid-west.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I'm from the US... Washington state:)

I know it's early but what are everyone's work plans after baby? Is anyone a SAHM or planning to become one? Any working ladies going to try to do part time? I know I definitely don't want to teach full time next year. I sub right now and that would be perfect for next year. Then I can go back to work as I'm ready and work as much or little as I like. Of course it also depends on OHs income at the time, as to how much I choose to work.


----------



## addy1

My appointment was cancelled this morning, and she had to reschedule for tomorrow afternoon. One more day:) 

Feeling tired today, and still have a heavy feeling in my stomach. No morning sickness yet, but it never started before 6 weeks with my girls, so I'm assuming I have another week:)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Addy you're lucky! As awful as morning sickness feels I'm also relieved. Last time I m/c at just under 6 weeks and never had morning sickness. This has to be a good sign right??

Break over and back to work... Almost there!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well for some positive thinking I just called and booked my scan. 13 days and 4.5 hours to go! 

I'm from Australia too, so my time zone means alot of posts when I wake up!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Addy you're lucky! As awful as morning sickness feels I'm also relieved. Last time I m/c at just under 6 weeks and never had morning sickness. This has to be a good sign right??
> 
> Break over and back to work... Almost there!

My doctor told me morning sickness was a good sign everything is going well :) That's why I'm thankful for mine too


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh! Proper emotional this evening!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

I am currently a SAHM, and I also have my own business. Plan on doing the same after baby.


----------



## patchey

I go away for 2 days and come back to 30 or more pages LOL. I can't possibly keep up with you but I will try. 

I've been getting morning sickness too and my nurse said it's a good sign. I'm also exhausted and need to nap everyday. 

I feel wet down there and am always feeling like AF is coming, so I have been running to the washroom every 15 minutes to make sure nothing is there. Is anyone else experiencing this? It's freaking me out. 

I'll be back in a few hours to catch up lol.


----------



## KirinM

ellitigg said:


> Lol Kirin we're so alike. I'm asthmatic, colds always go to my chest and pregnancy symptoms = nearly zero ( just sore bbs).
> 
> My run was ok, hard work! I avoided it during the TWW but now that baby is hopefully all snug in starting up again. Definitely noticed the break!
> 
> I am very jealous of all of you with early scans - nothing for me until Jan. I will live vicariously through you all :haha:


Yeah I had a week off from the gym due to my cold but even though it kills me at the time I do feel better for it. Really hoping I can keep up with the gym during pregnancy.

As for work - I expect I'll go back full time because financially we'd need me to. I've spent so long thinking about ttc that I stopped thinking about what happens once you've actually had the baby!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am starting to feel worried I am the only person here not feeling ms yet...


----------



## clynn11

I don't have MS either! You're not alone :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Grrr now I can't figure out how to get rid of the poll!! Hmmmm idk if you can after it's made? That'll be annoying. Anyone know how to delete a poll from the thread?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm not feeling any nausea yet either, hun. With my last pregnancy it hit dead on 6 weeks, so I'm expecting the same really! :(


----------



## clynn11

So I don't think it will let me get rid of the poll until it runs all the way through Dec. 16th- the closing day. My bad, thought i'd be able to go back and delete it :haha: 

At least by then I think almost everyone who is due in August will know, and then we can just go with the highest voted name and everyone will have had a say. Until then we'll just have to bare with the giant box at the top of the thread lol.


----------



## KirinM

hopefulfor1st said:


> I am starting to feel worried I am the only person here not feeling ms yet...

I don't either :)


----------



## tori0713

The only time I really feel nauseous is when I eat. I get hungry, start to eat, then feel sick so I stop. Other than that, I've been doing well with that!

I'm crampy, constipated, and exhausted. My poor husband says it's a lethal combination and can't get over that it's all already starting.

How soon are you all telling people about your pregnancy?


----------



## SBCookie21

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies well got some cramping and is anyone else experience bad bowel symtoms? Like one day you feel constipated then the next the opposite? x

lol..oh yes, that happened to me...I was so relieved when everything finally got under control. I ate a lot of trail mix and ate raisin bran....I think that helped me.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Tori texting OH while he's at work to say "Sorry I was a b**** this morning" is starting to become routine. Yet I still come home to a note on the fridge saying"Have a nice nap darling. I'll make dinner tonight. Love you." Gosh I'm lucky!

I'm planning on telling parents, siblings, close cousins in January. Every one else I'm not sure yet. Most people have told me to wait at least five more years so I'm not anticipating much enthusiasm. :-S


----------



## HWPG

i still just have sore boobs. i'm not sure what last nights issue was, as it has not repeated. felt fine today. not that i *want* to be sick, but maybe just a little bit....


----------



## Luvspnk31

I haven't had any ms either. 5 wks today. I don't remember with the middle 3, but I know I was at least 8 or 9 wks with my 1st before it hit. I think I remember that one so we'll because it was the worst with him. I could walk into a room, and if there was a bad smell, I would immediately puke. :( I had it with the other ones, but no nearly as bad. With this one, sore boobs seem to be the worst symptom so far.


----------



## SBCookie21

My appointment went very well today. My BP was 100/60, and current weight is 132.6 she said a healthy weight gain should be about 25-35 pounds! Cervix was closed! The took about 5 tubes of blood, none of which included a HCG level, so I asked for one and they included in with the blood draw. To top off that good news....They gave me a bag full of goodies! diapers, bottles, coupons, a calendar book with pictures of each stage of growth and a bunch of other papers I haven't had a chance to read just yet.

Oh she also gave me a prescription for advanced prenatal vitamins, and a prescription for my ultrasound. She said 5 weeks is kind of early, but that 6 weeks would be a good time to schedule the ultrasound. I return in two weeks for a follow up of the ultrasound and results of blood work.
So excited!


----------



## xEmmaDx

patchey said:


> I go away for 2 days and come back to 30 or more pages LOL. I can't possibly keep up with you but I will try.
> 
> I've been getting morning sickness too and my nurse said it's a good sign. I'm also exhausted and need to nap everyday.
> 
> I feel wet down there and am always feeling like AF is coming, so I have been running to the washroom every 15 minutes to make sure nothing is there. Is anyone else experiencing this? It's freaking me out.
> 
> I'll be back in a few hours to catch up lol.

Yes!! I wasn't quite as bad today as the other days, hoping it will say that way but I'm still always going to toilet scared something is there.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## xEmmaDx

hopefulfor1st said:


> I am starting to feel worried I am the only person here not feeling ms yet...

I don't have MS yet. I sometimes feel a little off but nothing much. 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Glad everything went well today! I don't have my 1st appt until the 19th, I'll be 7+2 then. Seems so far away! Not really sure when they'll schedule my 1st ultrasound. I'm pretty sure on my dates, so we'll see. My last pg they scheduled an earlier one because my uterus was larger for dates, so she suspected twins. Was just one, lol! I'm hoping for a reason for an earlier scan this time, would put my mind at ease.


----------



## tori0713

Question for you ladies: itching. On my arms, pretty much that's the only place. It looks irritated and red but it's not hives or anything. Is that a pregnancy symptom? I don't want to consult Google, because they'll tell me I'm dying of some sort of rare disease and I'd prefer not to worry myself. I figure if it's still going on tomorrow, I'll call my OB in the morning.

I also figure with the colder weather it might be dry skin? Who knows at this point when our bodies are making humans! Lol


----------



## patchey

tori0713 said:


> Question for you ladies: itching. On my arms, pretty much that's the only place. It looks irritated and red but it's not hives or anything. Is that a pregnancy symptom? I don't want to consult Google, because they'll tell me I'm dying of some sort of rare disease and I'd prefer not to worry myself. I figure if it's still going on tomorrow, I'll call my OB in the morning.
> 
> I also figure with the colder weather it might be dry skin? Who knows at this point when our bodies are making humans! Lol

That has been a symptom for me. When I googled I got useless answers, so don't do that. It is okay to take benadryl during pregnancy.


----------



## tori0713

Thank you, patchey! I took some Benadryl and am hoping it also brings me a full night of sleep :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

tori0713 said:


> Question for you ladies: itching. On my arms, pretty much that's the only place. It looks irritated and red but it's not hives or anything. Is that a pregnancy symptom? I don't want to consult Google, because they'll tell me I'm dying of some sort of rare disease and I'd prefer not to worry myself. I figure if it's still going on tomorrow, I'll call my OB in the morning.
> 
> I also figure with the colder weather it might be dry skin? Who knows at this point when our bodies are making humans! Lol

This was the first thing that made me test! My back was so itchy I googled it and it said menopause. I thought that's not right so tested lol. It's been crazy insane bad! I've been scratching my back with a fork lol. It's caused my the rising progesterone


----------



## clynn11

Alright ladies, I updated the front page- lemme know if you're having intuition about the gender, i'll post it up front. Also the date of your first scan!

Darkriver- do you know your due date?


----------



## Luvspnk31

I'm thinking team :pink: for us! Who knows though. We are 3 outta 4 for boys and they run in the family.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Both my husband and I think we're team :pink:


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!! 

So excited to be joining a new group! :happydance:

We got our :bfp: 12DPO which is actually the earliest ever! I haven't even missed my period yet so couldn't be more excited!!! 

due date will be August 14th as best I can calculate and we are hoping for a girl this time as we have two little princes already 

First ultrasound is 12-23-13 just in time for christmas! 

Hope everyone else is feeling good I haven't had time to read through the thread yet but looking forward to a VERY Merry Christmas this year! :cloud9:


----------



## AerisandAlex

tori0713 said:


> Question for you ladies: itching. On my arms, pretty much that's the only place. It looks irritated and red but it's not hives or anything. Is that a pregnancy symptom? I don't want to consult Google, because they'll tell me I'm dying of some sort of rare disease and I'd prefer not to worry myself. I figure if it's still going on tomorrow, I'll call my OB in the morning.
> 
> I also figure with the colder weather it might be dry skin? Who knows at this point when our bodies are making humans! Lol

LOL I find this hilarious, yes yes Google is very dramatic... 

My legs have been very itchy today... honestly I attribute it to increased blood flow :)


Congrats on your :bfp: Soulshaken!! :) HH 9 months! :D

Right now I'm thinking team :pink: for us... just the overall miserable feeling tells me it's a Girl lol


----------



## Luvspnk31

Ugh... I'm so bloated right now! It's actually making me uncomfortable so I can't sleep. It's 12am here so hopefully I can sleep soon! Good morning to all the UK mums!


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats soulshaken!

I have no ms yet Hopeful.

As for work, I'll go back full time after a year but I have every other Friday off right now so I'll continue that too :)


----------



## KirinM

Morning ladies,

How's everyone feeling? I woke up 20 minutes before my alarm went off and woke to nausea (and then I could hear the cat throwing up :nope:)

I haven't thought about gender as I'm just hoping to get through the first few weeks without any problems. Other than my son nearly 18 years ago, this is the longest I've known I'm pregnant without there being a problem which feels really good.

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## LoveCakes

Wow this thread moves fast! I can't keep up.

My boobs are getting really sore now, but I'm not complaining? :)

We told our parents last night as hubby is awful with secrets it was fun though. It definitely makes it more real saying the words out loud!

Got a 2-3 weeks this morning yay and off to the GP to get checked this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning all...

I'm not even gonna try and catch up :lol: ... wow you ladies can chat.

Hopeful - I've not had MS, just nausea x

Well my belly is expanding and my jeans will need packing away as its just not comfortable.. I've just spent a small fortune on Next buying maternity clothes! 

xx


----------



## LittleMinx

My 5 week bloat/bump



I love it so much :cloud9:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My bloat lol.
Oh the looks u get when your out with a 10 month old and look this preggo!

https://s30.postimg.org/m3qwyqrhd/image.jpg
photo share


----------



## LilyInk

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies well got some cramping and is anyone else experience bad bowel symtoms? Like one day you feel constipated then the next the opposite? x

Yep bathroom habits have certainly changed this past week. It's like you have to rush to the btathroom and sometimes all it is, is gas and other times more. No constipation yet but I am sure that will come.


----------



## silverbell

clynn11 said:


> Alright ladies, I updated the front page- lemme know if you're having intuition about the gender, i'll post it up front. Also the date of your first scan!

Date of my first scan is 21.12.13 (7w 3d)

Not sure about gender yet.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here we are again.... 8pm rolls around and the spotting starts! At least tonight it's brown (last nights was pink) argh go away!!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boo, go away spotting! Hopeful, have you had your docs appt yet? When I went with my first pregnancy I mentioned the brown spotting and they sent me for a 6 week scan to make sure everything was okay. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

mrsswaffer said:


> Boo, go away spotting! Hopeful, have you had your docs appt yet? When I went with my first pregnancy I mentioned the brown spotting and they sent me for a 6 week scan to make sure everything was okay. :)

Yeah my doc just said spotting isn't too much to worry about :/ he did give me a referral for a dating scan to get done at my discretion but I wanted to wait til 7 weeks so ill see a HB! 
So that's 13 days away :/ 
Tonight it's very dirty brown looking though so I guess that's a good sign!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I'm having such a hard time sleeping tonight... I'm so excited and nervous about my doctors appointment in the morning. Eek!! :) Wish me luck?


----------



## lesh07

Hope the spotting stops for you Hopeful. xxx

Well ladies 5 weeks exactly today. :happydance::happydance:

And finally got 2 ultra dark lines on my pregnancy test. I know i ovulated late so must have been a late implantation.


----------



## KirinM

Pink - good luck for today / tomorrow (not sure what time zone you're in).

After worrying about no symptoms over got bloating bed on off nausea today. Feeling grim because I've still got a cold which seems to be dragging on and on.

Got a difficult weekend ahead as have three friends staying this weekend and our activities often involve a lot of drinking. It's far too early for me to tell them so am come up with a white lie but I highly doubt they'll believe it. Just hoping my symptoms don't get worse so I can at least stay up and enjoy them being here.


----------



## KirinM

Argh forgive my typos. Coming from my iPhone and it autocorrects to really random words these days.


----------



## LittleMinx

Girls i'm quite excited about this one, for 2 out of 3 of my kids it is correct! and for this one its predicting girl.

*In Brazil they have this "Old Wives Tales" gender prediction test that seems to have a high percentage of accuracy...

ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)



ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY*

:flower:


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi ladies :wave: 
It has taken me all morning to catch up with this thread haha.
Welcome and congrats to the new ladies! 
You ladies with no ms I envy you so much! I feel sick all the time it never ever goes away, I've got those sea bands on and had them on since I got them yesterday but not sure if thwyre helping really maybe a little bit! They are really digging into my wrists though, asin I have two big sore dints in my arms! Is this safe?
I have a question for you ladies... Is anyone still BDing? We did for the first time lastnight since I got my bfp. I was really nervous about it but it was absolutely fine, no cramps or anything afterwards. Which ofcourse worried me haha my body just can't win these days!


----------



## lesh07

LittleMinx said:


> Girls i'm quite excited about this one, for 2 out of 3 of my kids it is correct! and for this one its predicting girl.
> 
> *In Brazil they have this "Old Wives Tales" gender prediction test that seems to have a high percentage of accuracy...
> 
> ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> 
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY*
> 
> :flower:

This is fun!! Okay well i was 30 and fell pregnant in nov (11th month) So that would be boy, Right? xx


----------



## ellitigg

KirinM said:


> Pink - good luck for today / tomorrow (not sure what time zone you're in).
> 
> After worrying about no symptoms over got bloating bed on off nausea today. Feeling grim because I've still got a cold which seems to be dragging on and on.
> 
> Got a difficult weekend ahead as have three friends staying this weekend and our activities often involve a lot of drinking. It's far too early for me to tell them so am come up with a white lie but I highly doubt they'll believe it. Just hoping my symptoms don't get worse so I can at least stay up and enjoy them being here.

Kirin you could tell them you're on antibiotics for the chest infection and can't drink. They won't hold it against you later xx


----------



## KirinM

Wanababy - me and BF BD last weekend (he currently lives in London but is moving at Christmas) and everything seemed fine.

That gender prediction predicts a girl but it didn't get my son right. Would love a girl though.


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies I posted yesterday and I'm being cautious but I think I may be joining you ladies! AF isn't due til the 10th but I got a faint positive yesterday at 10DPO and today at 11DPO. I would be due August 19th. I had a missed miscarriage back in August and I'm very nervous to be pregnant again. Here are my tests from today, let me know what you think. I plan on take a digital or first response this weekend to tell my fiancé.

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed1.jpg
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed2.jpg

and this was comparing the two. Top is yesterday at 10DPO and bottom is today 11DPO. I don't really see a difference.
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed3.jpg


----------



## addy1

WanaBaba said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> It has taken me all morning to catch up with this thread haha.
> Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!
> You ladies with no ms I envy you so much! I feel sick all the time it never ever goes away, I've got those sea bands on and had them on since I got them yesterday but not sure if thwyre helping really maybe a little bit! They are really digging into my wrists though, asin I have two big sore dints in my arms! Is this safe?
> I have a question for you ladies... Is anyone still BDing? We did for the first time lastnight since I got my bfp. I was really nervous about it but it was absolutely fine, no cramps or anything afterwards. Which ofcourse worried me haha my body just can't win these days!


Lucky? :winkwink:Haha, I puked 1-2 times a day with both my girls until 20 weeks....most of us are just not far enough along yet.


----------



## patchey

LittleMinx said:


> Girls i'm quite excited about this one, for 2 out of 3 of my kids it is correct! and for this one its predicting girl.
> 
> *In Brazil they have this "Old Wives Tales" gender prediction test that seems to have a high percentage of accuracy...
> 
> ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> 
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY*
> 
> :flower:

According to this I am having a girl. That's what the chinese chart says too.


----------



## patchey

WanaBaba said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> It has taken me all morning to catch up with this thread haha.
> Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!
> You ladies with no ms I envy you so much! I feel sick all the time it never ever goes away, I've got those sea bands on and had them on since I got them yesterday but not sure if thwyre helping really maybe a little bit! They are really digging into my wrists though, asin I have two big sore dints in my arms! Is this safe?
> I have a question for you ladies... Is anyone still BDing? We did for the first time lastnight since I got my bfp. I was really nervous about it but it was absolutely fine, no cramps or anything afterwards. Which ofcourse worried me haha my body just can't win these days!

I feel sick all of the time, too. 2 days after my BFP I felt exhausted, and about 2 or 3 days ago the morning sickness kicked in. I'm sure the sea bands are okay. I had the same problem as you did, they hurt my wrists too much and left big dents so I can't wear them for long.


----------



## WanaBaba

patchey said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :wave:
> It has taken me all morning to catch up with this thread haha.
> Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!
> You ladies with no ms I envy you so much! I feel sick all the time it never ever goes away, I've got those sea bands on and had them on since I got them yesterday but not sure if thwyre helping really maybe a little bit! They are really digging into my wrists though, asin I have two big sore dints in my arms! Is this safe?
> I have a question for you ladies... Is anyone still BDing? We did for the first time lastnight since I got my bfp. I was really nervous about it but it was absolutely fine, no cramps or anything afterwards. Which ofcourse worried me haha my body just can't win these days!
> 
> I feel sick all of the time, too. 2 days after my BFP I felt exhausted, and about 2 or 3 days ago the morning sickness kicked in. I'm sure the sea bands are okay. I had the same problem as you did, they hurt my wrists too much and left big dents so I can't wear them for long.Click to expand...

Yeah same for me with the exhaustion it started pretty much straight away. So hard when you have a toddler to look after!
Well I took them off for a few mins and felt really sick (prob my mind mak ftdit worse knowing they weren't on lol) so put them back on haha. I've just been trying to keep myself as busy as poss today to try take my mind off it. Doesn't always work but feel better not being stuck in the house!


----------



## WanaBaba

Well I got my blood test results back they are upping my thyroid medication. Anyone else have a thyroid problem? X


----------



## AerisandAlex

hopefulfor1st said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Boo, go away spotting! Hopeful, have you had your docs appt yet? When I went with my first pregnancy I mentioned the brown spotting and they sent me for a 6 week scan to make sure everything was okay. :)
> 
> Yeah my doc just said spotting isn't too much to worry about :/ he did give me a referral for a dating scan to get done at my discretion but I wanted to wait til 7 weeks so ill see a HB!
> So that's 13 days away :/
> Tonight it's very dirty brown looking though so I guess that's a good sign!Click to expand...

I wish I had a doc like that! I am having a hard time waiting for my scan because of our MC last year, but I'm afraid to ask for anything sooner because this is new OB and I'm sure he won't want to send me to get anything done until he sees me :p 
I had spotting when I was PG with DD and carried her without any issues :) The OB told me it was probably just leftover from the implantation...


----------



## Luvspnk31

Wanababa- I have hypothyroidism. I don't see the doc until the 19th, and I will run out of my meds before then, so I might try to get in sooner. I def think my numbers are up.


----------



## flagirlie7

I have been on Levothyroxine since March this year (started at 25mg, but they retested and got me up to 50mg, which I have been on ever since and it lowered my levels to like 1.7 or so). However, I can tell I am so forgetful lately that I requested they recheck it! Still waiting on results.


----------



## glbaby1

clynn11 said:


> Alright ladies, I updated the front page- lemme know if you're having intuition about the gender, i'll post it up front. Also the date of your first scan!
> 
> Darkriver- do you know your due date?

Hey Ladies! And congrats and welcome to those new MTB's joining us. So my first scan Is January 8th. Found out yesterday that my DH, who is starting a new job today, has to go to Dallas for new hire training for two weeks on January 5th. Originally, he was supposed to go this Sunday, but the class is full. This is highly upsetting to me because the reason we got pregnant in the first place was so that he can have a child of his own (I already have three) and experience all of the magic that comes with pregnancy. Now he's going to miss the most important appointment of all. My biggest fear is that there is no heartbeat and I have to do a DNC... Without him :'(. And yes I tried to move the appointment but no go. Luckily, my Bestie of 27 years has agreed to go with... For now. As far as gender, with 3 girls and this is definitely the last, I am afraid to say because I may jinks it because I desperately want a boy.


----------



## squirrel.

Evening ladies,

Just catching up on all I've missed. :coffee: Congrats to ladies who've already had positive appointments. I've been trying to remind my husband to call the GP for me at 9am the last few days to book me an appointment, but he keeps forgetting. It's silly system at my GP, you have to call in the morning to get an appointment that day or the next day and as I teach, I can't call at 9am. That's what time I have to collect my class.

I got my 2-3 weeks on a digital this evening :) I'm still beaming, as I was worried yesterday after my cramping got bad (in hindsight, I now know that was gas :haha: so nothing to worry about!). I can't wait to see a 3+ hopefully a week from now and then feel a little more relaxed that everything is hopefully going okay.

Is anyone having vivid dreams yet? I had a horrible one last night where I started bleeding heavily (I must have been more scared than I thought yesterday). It felt so real that when I woke up I was really upset before I realised it hadn't actually happened!

So getting to know you guys a bit better, what does everyone do for a living? I've already mentioned a million times probably, but I'm a Year 3 teacher (7/8-year-olds).

x


----------



## WanaBaba

Luvspnk31 said:


> Wanababa- I have hypothyroidism. I don't see the doc until the 19th, and I will run out of my meds before then, so I might try to get in sooner. I def think my numbers are up.

Yeah Hun you should def get a blood test done as soon as poss x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm a legal assistant (real estate) :)


----------



## WanaBaba

Just sent a pic to our family of my LO wearing a top saying "I am going to be a big sister" we were going to wait until we had a scan or heard heartbeat but my oh came in with the top I ordered and I just couldn't help myself haha! They all live in a dif country which is why we can't tell them in person. I am so excited! But now I'm feeling really nervous that something might go wrong because we've told them so early! Agh wish I could feel less anxious xx


----------



## clynn11

I think I have everything updated to the front.

Once you girls find out your first scan dates, let me know and I will add them.

If you are having intuition of gender, let me know that too as I think we're gonna test the theory out and see how many of us are right!

If your name is on the front page, I either accidentally missed your post (a lot to keep track of) or didn't see a due date for you. Let me know! :)


----------



## clynn11

Here was my 5 week 'bloat'. A little unhappy with myself as i'm the heaviest i've ever been getting pregnant. Hoping that eating healthyy and easy exercise will help me get totally healthy for my little babe. I'm usually around 140, right now i'm around 170 :growlmad: Can't wait to see this bloat turn to bump though! Will take a 6 week on Friday and compare :)
 



Attached Files:







sunset and belly 001.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Maisypie

Hey Everyone, 
Took me awhile to catch up of what's going on. It seems like everyone is experiencing similar symptoms. I got hit with naseau this morning, I get hungry and eat and them I feel like poo. I am also exhausted....all the time. I go for my first appointment on the 10th and then again on the 19th. 
My family thinks I am going to have twins (I was on clomid and twins are in my family) but the Chinese calendar predicted a boy. I am good with whatever.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Just got back from my doctor's appointment. My pregnancy was confirmed with a blood test and my HCG was 380! :thumbup: I go back on Friday to have it checked to be sure it's rising. I was so so worried she'd tell me that I'm not really pregnant or that my number is very low and to expect AF to show up any day now. 

I have a headache and nausea right now, but I'm still feeling SO happy and grateful today! <3 How's everyone else doing??


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Maisypie said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Took me awhile to catch up of what's going on. It seems like everyone is experiencing similar symptoms. I got hit with naseau this morning, I get hungry and eat and them I feel like poo. I am also exhausted....all the time. I go for my first appointment on the 10th and then again on the 19th.
> My family thinks I am going to have twins (I was on clomid and twins are in my family) but the Chinese calendar predicted a boy. I am good with whatever.


My husband keeps joking that I'm carrying twins. Probably because I didn't get morning sickness with my son until I was 6-7 weeks. This time I've had it even before I got my BFP. I'm not ready to have 3 children lol. 

The Chinese predictor worked for us last time. I would love it if it's true again then we would have one of each :) I just want him/her to be healthy.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

This thread moves way too fast to keep up! I'm trying :)

For the Brazilian Gender Chart, it says I'm having a boy. The Chinese one says girl. Well... we know one of them will be right! 




squirrel. said:


> Is anyone having vivid dreams yet? I had a horrible one last night where I started bleeding heavily (I must have been more scared than I thought yesterday). It felt so real that when I woke up I was really upset before I realised it hadn't actually happened!
> 
> So getting to know you guys a bit better, what does everyone do for a living? I've already mentioned a million times probably, but I'm a Year 3 teacher (7/8-year-olds).
> 
> x

So sorry you had a dream like that! That's my worst nightmare right now :-/ I tend to have strange dreams normally... so nothing out of the ordinary for me yet. 

That's awesome you're a teacher... me too! I'm substitute teaching right now and personally I'm loving it. I taught kindergarten in September and October, but ended up resigning. I wish it hadn't came to that but it was for the best. I don't want to complain, but the gist of it was that I had no support and my boss was a bit of a bully. I had a student who would literally run around the room throwing materials, ripping things off the walls, spraying water all over the walls, floor, and ceiling (yes, ceiling), would shout over me while I tried to teach, hit other kids, etc. Tried everything I knew, nothing worked. Sent him to the office a few times with a note explaining why, but he just got told, "You need to listen to your teacher." and was sent back within minutes with no consequences. I finally was at the end of my rope because I didn't know what else to do with him and it was really impacting the learning of my other kids. I talked with the counselor and principal about the situation, and my principal came in to observe him. She word for word told me that I needed to "put on your big girl panties and deal with it, and stop stressing out your colleagues and me." Btw, I was a first year teacher. *Rant over* Anyway... after that experience I'm loving substitute teaching


----------



## clynn11

Chinese gender predictor says boy, Brazilian says girl for me!


----------



## xEmmaDx

Just wondering, how many days after your missed period did you guys get a 2-3 weeks on the clear blue test?

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## mel28nicole

I got a question! Since I got a faint positive a week before my period is due, is there a possiblity that I could be carrying twins???


----------



## clynn11

It really depends on your lp mel. Some women have longer lps, so getting a pos a week before their missed period could be 9dpo or so. I dont think theres reallly a way to determine twins until an u/s. Ive seen women with one baby get super early bfps and women with twins get late bfps. Its just really random and impossible to know. Theres aalways a possibility though :)

I got 2-3 on cb digi at 4w3d I believe. Got a 1-2 at both 11dpo and 14dpo, then waited until 17dpo and got the 2-3


----------



## KirinM

Urgh I've tried posting this damn photo 5 times now! Can you see it? 

I've just taken my last test. Top to bottom: 12, 13, 14 and 17dpo. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DenyseGiguere

KirinM said:


> Urgh I've tried posting this damn photo 5 times now! Can you see it?
> 
> I've just taken my last test. Top to bottom: 12, 13, 14 and 17dpo. What do you think?

Beautiful progression :)


----------



## xEmmaDx

clynn11 said:


> It really depends on your lp mel. Some women have longer lps, so getting a pos a week before their missed period could be 9dpo or so. I dont think theres reallly a way to determine twins until an u/s. Ive seen women with one baby get super early bfps and women with twins get late bfps. Its just really random and impossible to know. Theres aalways a possibility though :)
> 
> I got 2-3 on cb digi at 4w3d I believe. Got a 1-2 at both 11dpo and 14dpo, then waited until 17dpo and got the 2-3

Cool, I'm 18dpo today so I'm going to take one tomorrow morning see what I get. So excited!! lol 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## Arlandria

squirrel. said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Just catching up on all I've missed. :coffee: Congrats to ladies who've already had positive appointments. I've been trying to remind my husband to call the GP for me at 9am the last few days to book me an appointment, but he keeps forgetting. It's silly system at my GP, you have to call in the morning to get an appointment that day or the next day and as I teach, I can't call at 9am. That's what time I have to collect my class.
> 
> I got my 2-3 weeks on a digital this evening :) I'm still beaming, as I was worried yesterday after my cramping got bad (in hindsight, I now know that was gas :haha: so nothing to worry about!). I can't wait to see a 3+ hopefully a week from now and then feel a little more relaxed that everything is hopefully going okay.
> 
> Is anyone having vivid dreams yet? I had a horrible one last night where I started bleeding heavily (I must have been more scared than I thought yesterday). It felt so real that when I woke up I was really upset before I realised it hadn't actually happened!
> 
> So getting to know you guys a bit better, what does everyone do for a living? I've already mentioned a million times probably, but I'm a Year 3 teacher (7/8-year-olds).
> 
> x

Omg!!! I had the very same dream!!!! I had to check the bedding for blood when I woke :( I was so upset!! I am totally not sleeping well at the minute! Worrying more than I thought xxx


----------



## KirinM

DenyseGiguere said:


> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> Urgh I've tried posting this damn photo 5 times now! Can you see it?
> 
> I've just taken my last test. Top to bottom: 12, 13, 14 and 17dpo. What do you think?
> 
> Beautiful progression :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm so relieved. I was quite nervous about taking one today and then worried it would be faint. Phew xx


----------



## LoveCakes

The predictor sys boy for me!

I had my first GP appointment, she took urine and bloods and is referring met my local hosptial. She reckons as it was Clomid and the clinic is in a different Trust they'll want to do an early scan too!

My 1-2 was at 11dpo and my 2-3 was at 18dpo. I think that's me done testing but I ordered more ICs last week so I can't make any promises.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Yay lovecakes! :) How soon do you think you'll get your scan? I'm hoping to get mine between 6 and 8 weeks. My Dr is pretty booked right now but wants to get me in early since I have had a m/c before. Hoping to get it before Christmas! :)


----------



## LittleMinx

KirinM said:


> Urgh I've tried posting this damn photo 5 times now! Can you see it?
> 
> I've just taken my last test. Top to bottom: 12, 13, 14 and 17dpo. What do you think?

Now i'm no expert, but i think you might be pregnant :haha: Beautiful progression hun xx


----------



## ellitigg

Lol LittleMinx! Great progression Kirin!

I got my 2-3 on a CBD the day after my missed period which I think was 16 dpo.

The Chinese gender things says girl for me but I think it's a boy :D


----------



## KirinM

LittleMinx said:


> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> Urgh I've tried posting this damn photo 5 times now! Can you see it?
> 
> I've just taken my last test. Top to bottom: 12, 13, 14 and 17dpo. What do you think?
> 
> Now i'm no expert, but i think you might be pregnant :haha: Beautiful progression hun xxClick to expand...

Hahaha! I'm beginning to think that might be the case! Thank you :) xx



ellitigg said:


> Lol LittleMinx! Great progression Kirin!
> 
> I got my 2-3 on a CBD the day after my missed period which I think was 16 dpo.
> 
> The Chinese gender things says girl for me but I think it's a boy :D

Thank you ellitigg :)


----------



## silverbell

xEmmaDx said:


> Just wondering, how many days after your missed period did you guys get a 2-3 weeks on the clear blue test?
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx

I got 1-2 on 14dpo and 2-3 today at 21dpo. I hadn't tested in between as didn't want to scare myself (and it's too costly anyhow!)

I have 1 left to test next Wednesday when hopefully it'll be 3+ and I'll feel as reassured as I can until my scan.


I had my first pregnancy-related dream last night. Had a dream that I was using a speculum on myself and was looking in at my womb (not physically possible for me to do that, but there you go) and I couldn't see an embryo, so I was scraping around in there looking for it and still couldn't find it. Then I stopped and realised that I wouldn't have been able to see it anyway and had probably now just ruined my pregnancy by doing that. Horrible dream!

I'm predicted a boy with the Chinese predictor thing. It's a bit different for me though, as I wasn't sure if I should be putting the age of our egg donor or the age of myself ... I went for the egg donor, as it's her egg. If I put my age I get predicted a girl :lol:


----------



## squirrel.

Kirin - Lovely progression! So clear! 

Emma - I got my 1-2 at 11dpo and my 2-3 at 15dpo (day after missed period).

Both Chinese Gender chart and Brazilian method say girl for me. I'm 50% sure they're correct. Seriously though, I am predicting boy, so I'm going against the grain on this one.

x


----------



## squirrel.

PnkPolkaDots - I'm really sorry you got treated that way in your first term teaching. I can't believe the senior leadership did nothing to intervene with a child that was so badly behaved. I have taught some insanely badly behaved children before - children that have punched me in the face, attacked others in horrible ways I wouldn't want to go into on this board and generally made my life a mysery for the year that I taught them. The leadership at that school sometimes did the right thing and excluded him externally for the serious things and internally for the less serious things. However, they would also sometimes just send him straight back up. I nearly went to my union once when I was punched in the face and he was back in my room half an hour later. That was in my third year teaching, I think I would have given up altogether if it had been in my first!! I'm at a much nicer school now and love it there. I hope you find another school you love if you ever want to have your own class again.

x


----------



## patchey

clynn11 said:


> I think I have everything updated to the front.
> 
> Once you girls find out your first scan dates, let me know and I will add them.
> 
> If you are having intuition of gender, let me know that too as I think we're gonna test the theory out and see how many of us are right!
> 
> If your name is on the front page, I either accidentally missed your post (a lot to keep track of) or didn't see a due date for you. Let me know! :)

My first scan going to be on Friday, December 13. For whatever reason I think I'm having a boy.


----------



## Buttons_01

Hi could i join? .. I posted a few days ago but you must of missed it lol this thread moves on so fast! Love reading through everyones posts.. I am a teen mum expecting my first child. I am 18, will be 19 when i am 24ish weeks pregnant and i live in the North West UK! .. I think i am due on the 6th of August. My LMP was the 30th October. I have a doctors appointment on Friday 3rd :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Thanks squirrel... I'm sure I will again eventually, but for now subbing is perfect. I only taught in the morning, so oddly enough I made more last month just subbing than I did with my own class part time. So it's all good! :)

it's cold outside but gorgeous here... Anyone else having fabulous weather?


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Yay patchey! That's soon! :)

Welcome buttons! This thread does move really fast... Sometimes it goes 3-4 pages just while I sleep


----------



## Buttons_01

Thanks and it does! .. How do you put a pregnancy ticker on here?


----------



## LilyInk

Had my first pregnancy vivid dream last night and it was horrible. I was at a function when a friend went to leave and she said she had a pain in her right side. She was heavily pregnant. She stopped walking and then as her husband went to get the car for her she fell over and started bleeding heavily. I ran to call the ambulance who arrived very quickly and took her off. It was so scary and seemed like no one was doing anything to help her.
So scary. 

I don't want anymore dreams like this!!!!

Ps Chinese date says it will be a girl for us. So excited about it whatever the gender!!


----------



## LilyInk

Buttons_01 said:


> Thanks and it does! .. How do you put a pregnancy ticker on here?

I did my ticker through the website lilypie. Not sure if there is an easier way or not.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Buttons, go to a site that makes tickers... Daisy path, lily pie, baby gaga, etc. It will walk you through making a ticker then will give you links to copy and paste into your signature (you can get to it through your user control panel). I forget which code it is... I usually just try different ones until I get one that works. 

Lily what a horrible dream! :( Those of you who have had pregnancy dreams seem to be having awful ones. I'm definitely not looking forward to those. xx


----------



## Buttons_01

Thanks PnkPolkaDots. Will give it a try :)


----------



## tori0713

This thread sure moves fast.

Squirrel, I'm a 3rd grade teacher (my kiddos are 8 and 9) but that's awesome you're a teacher, too! I'm loving my school and my colleagues. My principal tends to hyper-focus on one issue at a time, but he's manageable.

Other than that, I just started back to the gym tonight, of course I'm super worried something will happen overnight. I took last week off to enjoy Thanksgiving break. My first appointment isn't until January 2nd, but I did have a blood test yesterday morning. No call from the doctor about it, so I'm going with no news is good news. I'm confused if they said they wanted me to get another draw tomorrow morning or they'd call to let me know. Ugh.

DH wants to BD so badly, and I'm like uhhhhh, no. I told him it's not safe yet, but in all reality, I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## Buttons_01

I don't think it is showing? Will try tomorrow on my computer as in on my phone at the moment


----------



## SBCookie21

The Chinese predictor and Brazilian predictor both say girl for us! So we're going with that!!! :pink::happydance: I really want a girl this time, but of course all I really want is healthy baby, boy or girl.

My scan is scheduled for Dec 10. I'll be 6+4


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

You got it Buttons! :D


----------



## Buttons_01

I did! Thanks for telling me how! :D


----------



## AerisandAlex

Buttons_01 said:


> I don't think it is showing? Will try tomorrow on my computer as in on my phone at the moment

I see the ticker on here Buttons ^_^

And congrats and welcome! HH 9 months! :D

Today's been rough, I'm just glad it's over... saw my regular doctor, he was singing walking into the room 'I hear you're pregnant!' lol he is a funny doctor and listens to whatever my concerns are and takes them all very seriously, I wish all my doctors were like him... crossing my fingers my new OB is like him lol
and I got DS signed up for Headstart! I was trying to get him enrolled for next year, but they're getting him in next week! So excited for him to go into a normal classroom :D He's been in a special education classroom for over a year now because of him catching up with his speech... but he's doing 5 word sentences now, I think he's ready to move into a normal classroom with children his own age ^_^

Feeling tired cranky, all of the above today... glad to be sitting down lol... like I told my doc though 'I'm feeling miserable so this PG must be going well!' lol


----------



## Buttons_01

Thanks!! .. I see on your signature you have put that you are due August 2013?? Don't you mean 2014??


----------



## flyingduster

Sheesh you ladies can TALK!! lmao! Even while reading the last TEN pages, you all managed to talk your way on to another page!!! Lol

Anyway, so far all the predictors say girl for me. I really want a girl, so I am not sure if it is intuition or wishful thinking!!! But I do think/hope I'm having a girl.

I am not convinced I'll have any scans, but certainly not any early ones.


Someone asked where we all live; I am in New Zealand.  

Someone else asked about work? I am a SAHM and will continue to be. I DID think I would go back to my old job after I had my first. I loooooved my job, and had put my heart and soul in to the business for years. I was CERTAIN I would go back. Hah! I had nooooo freeking idea!!! The incredible bond, the depth of love, the fact it utterly tore me apart to even THINK about someone else looking after him.... I wanted to hold my baby,not go back to work!!! So I didn't. Hardest time of my life then, going through those emotions, the pain and feeling so distraught over what to do. But I eventually realised that I would NEVER regret staying home with my boy. I can always go back to my career!! My mum has a great career now all us kids are gone. I can do that too. I can never come back to my baby boy. I am so glad. As hard as it was, I am so glad I decided to give up work. Money is damn tight at times, but we make it work.  

And now we are in limbo waiting to hear, hopefully tomorrow, if we have to up and move house to a new job for hubby! As stressful as it will be, I do hope we do it, it is a big step towards our ultimate dreams.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My bleeding has gotten heavier and red today :/ doctor says not much can be done but I should prob move my scan up to next week. He says bleeding doesn't necessarily mean the end and all could be fine, but there's no way to know at this stage. It's not as much blood as AF but its certainly more than spotting.


----------



## addy1

hopefulfor1st said:


> My bleeding has gotten heavier and red today :/ doctor says not much can be done but I should prob move my scan up to next week. He says bleeding doesn't necessarily mean the end and all could be fine, but there's no way to know at this stage. It's not as much blood as AF but its certainly more than spotting.

So sorry to hear that, wishing you the best and praying for a positive outcome. 

I bled with my first daughter, and I know a lot of people do as well.


----------



## tori0713

I'm sorry hopeful! Sending lots of hugs your way, and prayers that baby is safe!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

hopefulfor1st said:


> My bleeding has gotten heavier and red today :/ doctor says not much can be done but I should prob move my scan up to next week. He says bleeding doesn't necessarily mean the end and all could be fine, but there's no way to know at this stage. It's not as much blood as AF but its certainly more than spotting.

:hugs: Sending lots of love and thoughts your way. I do know of some friends who had AF-like bleeding off and on throughout their whole pregnancy, and delivered a healthy baby at full term. I hope you're able to get your scan moved up and that you get good news that eases your mind!


----------



## SBCookie21

hopefulfor1st said:


> My bleeding has gotten heavier and red today :/ doctor says not much can be done but I should prob move my scan up to next week. He says bleeding doesn't necessarily mean the end and all could be fine, but there's no way to know at this stage. It's not as much blood as AF but its certainly more than spotting.


[-o&lt;:hugs:..Hopefully everything will be ok! Keep us updated


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm going to move it to next Friday I think (6+3)


----------



## clynn11

Will update the front page tonight when I get off work ladies!!!

hopefulfor1st- :hugs: Hun I am so so hoping this is only early pregnancy bleeding. We all have you in our hearts and thoughts and are hoping for a sticky, sticky bean! <3


----------



## glbaby1

hopefulfor1st said:


> My bleeding has gotten heavier and red today :/ doctor says not much can be done but I should prob move my scan up to next week. He says bleeding doesn't necessarily mean the end and all could be fine, but there's no way to know at this stage. It's not as much blood as AF but its certainly more than spotting.

Sorry to hear that Hopeful :( Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that everything is ok.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!

hopeful, glad you can move it up! Prayers for a good outcome for you dear!! 

It's funny I actually had no symptoms before I tested but now the nausea has hit :/ no vomiting but I'm thankful. Hopefully it means things are going well. 

Someone asked what we do, I'm a Nurse in the Emergency Department part time, an Independent consultant with Arbonne, and mommy to two wild toddlers! :)


----------



## flyingduster

Oh hopeful, I do hope it is all OK in there. Hugs!!


So darkness of the test line does somewhat indicate level of hormone? I get that there is variation too, I am just contemplating!!

This is the one and only test I've done, its a FRER.

Its obviously not super dark, but it is pretty darn clear still, yes? I like to think it was at around when AF might have been due, but no idea really. But perhaps it is quite dark for then, so I may be further along!?? Or is it pretty light,and I am LESS far along!?? Lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

hopefulfor1st- :hugs: I'm praying for you that this is only early PG bleeding and everything's okay for you hun!

flyingduster - I can certainly see the line on that, no doubts that it's a positive ^_^ It'd be difficult to tell 'how' far along you are based on one test though... I find it's easier to take multiple tests, two days apart... every 48 hours you're HCG is 'supposed' to double, so in that sense, I could see it getting darker on each test between that time :)


Happy 5 weeks to all the other Appleseeds today! :D


----------



## ellitigg

Oh Hopeful, that's really stressful for you, I'm sorry. I hope the outcome is positive for you :hugs:

Flyingduster I would think its impossible to say how dark it should be - it depends on the length of your luteal phase and I guess it varies per pregnancy. The important bit is seeing a progression of lines over time. You could use a CBD test and see how many weeks it says to put your mind at rest?


----------



## KirinM

Hopeful - so sorry to hear you're having some bleeding. Can you doctor do some bloods whilst you wait for the scan? I'll keep my fingers crossed everything is okay.

Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning all...

Hopeful - sending you lots of :hugs: ... I hope all turns out ok x

Girls, when will i stop being so cranky?! Seriously i have never been this moody. My poor OH is taking the brunt and i feel so guilty. On a happy note 6 weeks tomorrow :dance: ... 

:flower:


----------



## silverbell

Hopeful, I'm keeping everything crossed that everything is OK for you :hugs:


----------



## KirinM

I'm currently waking up stupidly early everyday and waking several tones through the night. I don't know whether it's excitement or just a consequence of being pregnant. Anyone else struggling to sleep?


----------



## mel28nicole

Ok I'm making it official! I'm here! This is the positive I've been waiting for! AF isn't due for another 5 days but I think this is all the convincing I need!!:happydance:

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed5.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bleeding bucketloads and so much pain, unsure wether its normal miscarriage pain or if I should go to er to rule out ectopic.


----------



## LittleMinx

Oh sweetie :( Please go and get checked out xx Thinking of you xx


----------



## LittleMinx

KirinM said:


> I'm currently waking up stupidly early everyday and waking several tones through the night. I don't know whether it's excitement or just a consequence of being pregnant. Anyone else struggling to sleep?

I was like that for the 1st week, but getting back to normal sleep now.. Although going to bed earlier than i would normally xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Hopeful I am so sorry hun, please go and get checked :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Hopeful, I agree; go to the ER! Lots of bleedinngh and pain doesn't sound good. Xxx

And thanks for the thoughts. I know you guys are right, I am speculating more than anything. I don't have any more tests, nor am I intending to go buy more, especially a digital (never even SEEN them here, though I'm sure I could find one, online at least) I did keep note of my general symptoms for the past month so I have an idea of when I may have conceived, but in reality it could have been any time since like September!! Lol. I doubt the test would be that light if I was THAT preg though... Haha


----------



## flyingduster

mel28nicole said:


> Ok I'm making it official! I'm here! This is the positive I've been waiting for! AF isn't due for another 5 days but I think this is all the convincing I need!!:happydance:
> 
> https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed5.jpg

Welcome!! That looks pretty darn positive to me; congrats!!!


----------



## darkriver

clynn11 said:


> Alright ladies, I updated the front page- lemme know if you're having intuition about the gender, i'll post it up front. Also the date of your first scan!
> 
> Darkriver- do you know your due date?

9th August (nine days before my birthday)
I think I am having a boy


----------



## KirinM

Hopeful - I didn't have a great deal if blood or pain with my ectopic but it's imperative that you get checked to make sure. I don't want to scare you but I'm sure you know how serious they are. Don't risk it. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## KirinM

I really do dislike GPs. Just had a call about my hcg levels. At 4 weeks 2 days they were 328. He said that was low but I don't agree. Do you ladies think it's low?


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies yesterday i went to the docs about my side pain and she checked me out but after her prodding my lower belly i ended up having a couple of light pink spots in my discharge followed by a lighter red spot with cramping. I was terrified i was miscarrying but after a good nights sleep and plenty of relaxing when i wiped this morning after first wee i had a small amount of brown blood. So guessing what ever it was has healed and my tummy just didn't like being prodded. Hoping i don't get anymore now. That was scary. xxx


----------



## LittleMinx

KirinM said:


> I really do dislike GPs. Just had a call about my hcg levels. At 4 weeks 2 days they were 328. He said that was low but I don't agree. Do you ladies think it's low?

They sound great to me :flower:


----------



## KirinM

LittleMinx said:


> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> I really do dislike GPs. Just had a call about my hcg levels. At 4 weeks 2 days they were 328. He said that was low but I don't agree. Do you ladies think it's low?
> 
> They sound great to me :flower:
> 
> View attachment 706391Click to expand...

Thanks Littleminx.

I'm really annoyed with my surgery. They've point blank refused to refer me to EPU despite the fact I've previously had an ectopic which can be life threatening. They won't even do bloods 48 hours apart. If, god forbid, my levels rise and it is ectopic by the time they get round to seeing me again I'd have no chance of having methotrexate (chemo drug given to end an ectopic instead of surgery but only if caught early). If he really thinks my levels are low that should prompt him to get me referred! 

I might make a complaint once I've managed to get a referral to the EPU. Good news though is that if my levels are rising properly I should be able to see something on the scan by next week.


----------



## tori0713

Hopeful, I'm so sorry. Sending lots of hugs and hoping you made it to the ER to get checked. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## lesh07

Well bleeding has just continued. Was really hoping that it had stop it's only when i wipe and is still very mild but def looks more reddish now mixed in with discharge also. :(


----------



## darkriver

Am waiting for GP to call as I need to switch from citalophram to sertaline


----------



## KirinM

lesh07 said:


> Well bleeding has just continued. Was really hoping that it had stop it's only when i wipe and is still very mild but def looks more reddish now mixed in with discharge also. :(

Sorry to hear this lesh. Have you called your GP? Are you having any pain?


----------



## LittleMinx

lesh07 said:


> Well bleeding has just continued. Was really hoping that it had stop it's only when i wipe and is still very mild but def looks more reddish now mixed in with discharge also. :(

:hugs: I hope all is ok xx


----------



## lesh07

I have been having cramps all week from mild to harsh. I am used to get the mild ones as have them nearly every pregnancy. Hubby thinks it could just be where it is my 6th baby and my cervix is probably a little bit more delicate due to not being as strong. We haven't dtd since before finding out i was pregnant. Really hoping this is just one of those things that happen to some women in early pregnancy. xxx Pray hard for my baby please. xx


----------



## ellitigg

Hopeful I'm really sorry to hear this. Are you planning on going to the ER?


----------



## LittleMinx

Wow i'm so tired today, really in need of a nap :sleep: .. But instead i started my journal! 

Hopeful & lesh - Thinking of both of you and sending lots of love and prayers xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hopeful - so sorry hun :hugs: thinking of you. Keep us updated.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well after 3.5 hours at hospital results are inconclusive. 
Hcg was quite low at 250 (considering my first positive pt was 14 days ago) she said from exam there was alot of bleeding but cervix is definitely closed and she couldn't see any "product of pregnancy" coming from cervix. She said with that hcg nothing would show on an ultrasound so no point checking so just sit tight someone will call me in a few days to check me again? 
I know that hcg is really low considering a few days ago I got the 2-3 on a cb digi which is from 2000-20000 and she said "there can be variations on hcg tested in different ways" I'm so annoyed I KNOW it's over I'm heavily bleeding and cramping so bad and now hubby has a big smile on his face and thinks I'm still pregnant cos of what she said.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I just had the most painful cramps. But when I lied down I felt much better. Weird.


----------



## lesh07

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well after 3.5 hours at hospital results are inconclusive.
> Hcg was quite low at 250 (considering my first positive pt was 14 days ago) she said from exam there was alot of bleeding but cervix is definitely closed and she couldn't see any "product of pregnancy" coming from cervix. She said with that hcg nothing would show on an ultrasound so no point checking so just sit tight someone will call me in a few days to check me again?
> I know that hcg is really low considering a few days ago I got the 2-3 on a cb digi which is from 2000-20000 and she said "there can be variations on hcg tested in different ways" I'm so annoyed I KNOW it's over I'm heavily bleeding and cramping so bad and now hubby has a big smile on his face and thinks I'm still pregnant cos of what she said.

Hunni I am so sorry. Hopefully bubs is still tucked up nice and cozy. Hugs and prayers to you. xxx


----------



## LittleMinx

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well after 3.5 hours at hospital results are inconclusive.
> Hcg was quite low at 250 (considering my first positive pt was 14 days ago) she said from exam there was alot of bleeding but cervix is definitely closed and she couldn't see any "product of pregnancy" coming from cervix. She said with that hcg nothing would show on an ultrasound so no point checking so just sit tight someone will call me in a few days to check me again?
> I know that hcg is really low considering a few days ago I got the 2-3 on a cb digi which is from 2000-20000 and she said "there can be variations on hcg tested in different ways" I'm so annoyed I KNOW it's over I'm heavily bleeding and cramping so bad and now hubby has a big smile on his face and thinks I'm still pregnant cos of what she said.

:hugs: I'm sorry hun x praying for you x


----------



## AerisandAlex

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well after 3.5 hours at hospital results are inconclusive.
> Hcg was quite low at 250 (considering my first positive pt was 14 days ago) she said from exam there was alot of bleeding but cervix is definitely closed and she couldn't see any "product of pregnancy" coming from cervix. She said with that hcg nothing would show on an ultrasound so no point checking so just sit tight someone will call me in a few days to check me again?
> I know that hcg is really low considering a few days ago I got the 2-3 on a cb digi which is from 2000-20000 and she said "there can be variations on hcg tested in different ways" I'm so annoyed I KNOW it's over I'm heavily bleeding and cramping so bad and now hubby has a big smile on his face and thinks I'm still pregnant cos of what she said.

:hugs: I'm sorry sweetie, praying for you and lesh, :hugs:


----------



## WanaBaba

Hopeful and lesh you are both in my thoughts I hope everything turns out ok for both of yous xx


----------



## tori0713

Hugs to hopeful and lesh. I'm thinking of you two all day.

Just got the call from my OB that my hcg is 568 at exactly 4 weeks. Going back for my second draw this afternoon :)


----------



## Buttons_01

Thinking of you Hopeful and Lesh! Hope everything turns out okay! :hugs:


----------



## silverbell

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well after 3.5 hours at hospital results are inconclusive.
> Hcg was quite low at 250 (considering my first positive pt was 14 days ago) she said from exam there was alot of bleeding but cervix is definitely closed and she couldn't see any "product of pregnancy" coming from cervix. She said with that hcg nothing would show on an ultrasound so no point checking so just sit tight someone will call me in a few days to check me again?
> I know that hcg is really low considering a few days ago I got the 2-3 on a cb digi which is from 2000-20000 and she said "there can be variations on hcg tested in different ways" I'm so annoyed I KNOW it's over I'm heavily bleeding and cramping so bad and now hubby has a big smile on his face and thinks I'm still pregnant cos of what she said.

I really hope it works out OK for you, hopeful and for lesh too :dust: :hugs:


----------



## silverbell

_The range of standards tested incorporated a negative control, and hCG concentrations at the &#8220;Pregnant 1-2&#8221; cut-off threshold (10 mIU/mL), &#8220;Pregnant 2-3&#8221; cut-off threshold (156 mIU/mL), &#8220;Pregnant 3+&#8221; cut-off threshold (2600 mIU/mL), and concentrations ± 20-80% of the thresholds._

Found the above in an analysis on CB Digital conception tests.

So I read that as meaning: 1-2 covers numbers up to 10, 2-3 covers numbers 11 up to 156 and 3+ on a digi covers 157 up to 2600 and beyond.

I could be wrong though?

Thinking of you and hoping all is good with your bubba :hugs:


----------



## LittleMinx

What a yucky afternoon it is here, gale force winds and rain also its just gone mega dark. I'm hiding away indoors with a cuppa and a mince pie. x


----------



## LittleMinx

Does anyone else have a journal I can stalk? x


----------



## clynn11

I found diff. Info on the cb digi. Cant quote it now as I am on my phone but read 1-2 shows for 25 to 200 miu, 2-3 from 200 to 2000 and 3 at 2000 up. 

I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you ladies!!


----------



## HWPG

minx, i know clynn and i both have links to our journals in our signatures.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

LittleMinx I have a blog! It's linked in my siggy :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

My journal link is in my sig. :)

Hopeful, I'm sorry this is happening to you. Sounds like your OH isn't listening properly. Thinking of you, and sending hugs. <3


----------



## lesh07

Well no more spotting since 11am. Hubby got me on bed rest pretty much to make sure i am putting no unnecessary strain on bubs. If bubs manages to stick i will be so thankful to reach 12 weeks. xx Thankyou ladies. xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2071943-denyses-pregnancy-journal-expecting-2-august-2014-a.html

Here's my journal :) I need to work on updating it lol


----------



## darkriver

Anyone else had implantation pains? I am hoping this it.


----------



## teacup

clynn11 said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Cassidy. DH's name is Kevin. We started NTNP January 2012, officially started TTC December 2012. We just got our first BFP ever yesterday, 11/18, at 10dpo. And a positive digi today at 11dpo after 13 cycles of TTC. Hoping for a sticky bean. I am due August 1st and am a first time mommy-to-be.
> 
> Please feel free to join!! I will add your username and due date to the front page, and as we find out... genders and arrival dates!!! :)
> 
> <3August 2014 Babies <3
> 
> 
> clynn11- *Due* 8/1, *Mother's intuition:* :pink:, *First scan:* 12/20
> LittleMinx- *Due* 8/1, *Mother's intuition:* :pink:, *First scan:*
> Lois22- *Due* 8/1, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan: *
> SBCookie21- *Due* 8/1, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan: *
> WanaBaba- *Due* 8/2, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan: *
> Arlandria- *Due* 8/2, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan: *
> ellitigg- *Due* 8/2, *Mother's intuition:* ,* First scan: *
> Klara0412- *Due* 8/3, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan: *
> hopefulfor1st- *Due* 8/4, *Mother's intuition:* :blue: , *First scan:* 12/17
> HWPG- *Due* 8/4, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:* 12/18
> VivianJean- *Due* 8/4, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan: *
> Damita- *Due* 8/4, M*other's intuition:* , *First scan:* , Team :yellow:
> DenyseGiguere- *Due* 8/4, *Mother's intuition:* :pink:, *First scan: *
> addy1- *Due* 8/5, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> flagirlie7- *Due* 8/5, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> patchey- *Due* 8/6, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> silverbell- *Due* 8/6, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:* 12/21,
> Luvspnk31- *Due* 8/6, *Mother's intuition:* :pink:, *First scan:*
> lesh07- *Due* 8/6, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> Buttons_01- *Due* 8/6, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> glbaby1- *Due* 8/7, *Mother's intuition: *, *First scan:* 1/8
> AerisandAlex- *Due* 8/7, *Mother's intuition:*:pink: , *First scan:*
> flyingduster- *Due* 8/8, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> Maisypie- *Due* 8/8, *Mother's intuition:* ,* First scan:*
> xEmmaDx- *Due* 8/9, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> KirinM- *Due *8/10, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> PnkPolkaDots-*Due* 8/10, *Mother's intuition:* ,* First scan:*
> LoveCakes- *Due* 8/10, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> teacup- *Due* 8/10, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> LilyInk- *Due* 8/11, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> squirrel.- *Due* 8/12, *Mother's intuition:*:blue: , *First scan:*
> tori0713- *Due *8/12, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> Ichisan- *Due* 8/12, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*
> mrsswaffer- *Due* 8/13, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan: *, Team :yellow:
> MummyJade- *Due* 8/14, *Mother's intuition: *, *First scan:*
> Soulshaken-*Due* 8/14, *Mother's intuition: *, *First scan:*12/23,
> mel28nicole- *Due* 8/19, *Mother's intuition:* , *First scan:*​

Hi Cassidy! Please could you put me down as team :pink: I had a vivid dream at 2dpo I was breast feeding a baby girl. :cloud9: Thank you :flower:


----------



## darkriver

DarkRivers Journal


----------



## LittleMinx

HWPG said:


> minx, i know clynn and i both have links to our journals in our signatures.

I've visited clynn and will pop into yours in a min :flower:



PnkPolkaDots said:


> LittleMinx I have a blog! It's linked in my siggy :)

Bookmarked :flower:



mrsswaffer said:


> My journal link is in my sig. :)

On my way :flower:


----------



## LittleMinx

DenyseGiguere said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2071943-denyses-pregnancy-journal-expecting-2-august-2014-a.html
> 
> Here's my journal :) I need to work on updating it lol

Visited :flower:



darkriver said:


> DarkRivers Journal

On my way :flower:


----------



## LittleMinx

All journals now being stalked :happydance: ... x


----------



## flagirlie7

First scan 12/13. Intuition: twins? haha let's see.


----------



## LittleMinx

Oh wow.. Twins would be awesome x


----------



## squirrel.

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well after 3.5 hours at hospital results are inconclusive.
> Hcg was quite low at 250 (considering my first positive pt was 14 days ago) she said from exam there was alot of bleeding but cervix is definitely closed and she couldn't see any "product of pregnancy" coming from cervix. She said with that hcg nothing would show on an ultrasound so no point checking so just sit tight someone will call me in a few days to check me again?
> I know that hcg is really low considering a few days ago I got the 2-3 on a cb digi which is from 2000-20000 and she said "there can be variations on hcg tested in different ways" I'm so annoyed I KNOW it's over I'm heavily bleeding and cramping so bad and now hubby has a big smile on his face and thinks I'm still pregnant cos of what she said.

I'm so sorry you're going through this Hopeful :hugs: I really hope that it turns out to be an unrelated bleed! Big hugs!

xxx


----------



## squirrel.

silverbell said:


> _The range of standards tested incorporated a negative control, and hCG concentrations at the Pregnant 1-2 cut-off threshold (10 mIU/mL), Pregnant 2-3 cut-off threshold (156 mIU/mL), Pregnant 3+ cut-off threshold (2600 mIU/mL), and concentrations ± 20-80% of the thresholds._
> 
> Found the above in an analysis on CB Digital conception tests.
> 
> So I read that as meaning: 1-2 covers numbers up to 10, 2-3 covers numbers 11 up to 156 and 3+ on a digi covers 157 up to 2600 and beyond.
> 
> I could be wrong though?
> 
> Thinking of you and hoping all is good with your bubba :hugs:

I read that as 1-2 weeks starts at 10 mIU/ml; 2-3 starts at 156 mIU/ml; and 3+ starts at 2600 mIU/ml.

x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Lesh I'm so glad that the bleeding stopped!! Hopefully it stays that way.:flower:

Hopeful, I'm so sorry you didn't get any information. :( Hopefully your hcg starts to rise back up and it was just some random bleeding. I'll be thinking about you! :hugs:

I've been feeling my uterus stretch alot this morning and last night. Different from period cramps but still uncomfortable. I got some seabands yesterday and nausea has been bearable so far :) I don't feel completely exhausted but I'm definitely much more tired than usual. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## squirrel.

Evening ladies,

Welcome to all new BFP ladies!! Welcome and huge congrats to you!

My thoughts are with Lesh and Hopeful! I hope everything is okay for you ladies!

No new symptoms for me today, maybe a bit of irritability, but other than that still relatively symptom free. I reckon this means another boy for me, as I had no symtpoms with my son. Either that, or it's just too early.

How is everyone else today?

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Bloat and hunger here, and a bit of real nausea this morning!


----------



## xEmmaDx

I'm feeling better today, finally starting to believe I'm pregnant lol. I'm not running to the toilet every 2 mins to check af hasn't arrived. My boobs are still sore but not as sore as yesterday. I've been a bit moody today, seems to come and go (poor people that live with me lol) Took another test today and it says 2-3 weeks so was loving it!!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png


----------



## LoveCakes

Hopeful and Lesh how are you doing. Ill keep my fingers crossed this is just a temporary blip and you can go back to enjoying your pregnancy.

My boobs are killing me now, and I keep suddenly getting white discharge and running to the loo to check it isn't AF. I had cramps this evening but farted and felt better so it was just wind lol. I'm now impatiently waiting for news of my scans.


----------



## KirinM

darkriver said:


> Anyone else had implantation pains? I am hoping this it.

I had some crampy feelings on and off from about 5dpo until recently. Not really cramping now (18dpo).


I am shattered today. Didn't sleep well last night so feeling a bit spaced out.


----------



## KcApple

Hi everyone! 

Due august 11 

Will be my first time :) 
First scan will be 12/27


----------



## WanaBaba

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Lesh I'm so glad that the bleeding stopped!! Hopefully it stays that way.:flower:
> 
> Hopeful, I'm so sorry you didn't get any information. :( Hopefully your hcg starts to rise back up and it was just some random bleeding. I'll be thinking about you! :hugs:
> 
> I've been feeling my uterus stretch alot this morning and last night. Different from period cramps but still uncomfortable. I got some seabands yesterday and nausea has been bearable so far :) I don't feel completely exhausted but I'm definitely much more tired than usual. Hope everyone is having a good day!

Hey hun can I ask how you work out where exactly to put the sea bands? I've never used them before and am living in Germany so the instructions are in german so not sure if I have them on right! X


----------



## silverbell

squirrel. said:


> silverbell said:
> 
> 
> _The range of standards tested incorporated a negative control, and hCG concentrations at the Pregnant 1-2 cut-off threshold (10 mIU/mL), Pregnant 2-3 cut-off threshold (156 mIU/mL), Pregnant 3+ cut-off threshold (2600 mIU/mL), and concentrations ± 20-80% of the thresholds._
> 
> Found the above in an analysis on CB Digital conception tests.
> 
> So I read that as meaning: 1-2 covers numbers up to 10, 2-3 covers numbers 11 up to 156 and 3+ on a digi covers 157 up to 2600 and beyond.
> 
> I could be wrong though?
> 
> Thinking of you and hoping all is good with your bubba :hugs:
> 
> I read that as 1-2 weeks starts at 10 mIU/ml; 2-3 starts at 156 mIU/ml; and 3+ starts at 2600 mIU/ml.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah, I wasn't sure ... very confusing. You'd think they'd have it on their website but I imagine it's because ladies can read too much into it. I've read that HCG levels vary very widely.


----------



## MummyJade

I called midwife and gotta call back 16th to make booking appointment... Am thinking of doing a early private scan just before xmas as plan on telling daughter xmas day! 

Going to sweet talk OH when hes home from camp tomorrow :) 

Im hungry 24/7.. Well just never feel full! And tired... 

Squirrel I had no symptoms with my daughter either...sick about 3 times in a week and that was it! 

Midwife today put me due 11th Aug but im guessing she did standard 28 day cycle when I have 31? 
x


----------



## squirrel.

I think you're meant to put seabands on your wrists (with the bumpy bit on the inside) where you would wear a watch.

It's been years since I wore them though, someone may correct me :)

x


----------



## WanaBaba

Thanks hun I've got them on my wrists with the beady bit on the inside wrist but not sure if you gotta put them in an exact spot. I'm not really sure if they're working because I feel so sick I feel asthough I have an constant hangover lol x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just woke up, the cramping and pain is horrendous, and its bleeding like a period- nothing could survive this. 
The pain is so bad I don't know how ill make it through the day with my son :( I just wanna curl up and sleep


----------



## clynn11

Oh hun :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry <3 <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My cannula site

https://s30.postimg.org/5d9dneilt/image.jpg
photo hosting


----------



## LittleMinx

hopefulfor1st said:


> Just woke up, the cramping and pain is horrendous, and its bleeding like a period- nothing could survive this.
> The pain is so bad I don't know how ill make it through the day with my son :( I just wanna curl up and sleep




hopefulfor1st said:


> My cannula site
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/5d9dneilt/image.jpg
> photo hosting

Oh hunni :cry: is your husband there with you? :hugs:


----------



## LittleMinx

I don't know how this is possible, but I seem to of gained 6lb in a couple of days! Surely my scales are broken x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> Just woke up, the cramping and pain is horrendous, and its bleeding like a period- nothing could survive this.
> The pain is so bad I don't know how ill make it through the day with my son :( I just wanna curl up and sleep

I am so sorry hun :(

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hubby has to work today don't know how ill make it through the day :/


----------



## clynn11

I've somehow lost 5lbs! I don't have MS so it's worrying me. I've cut out all fast food though, so i'm guessing that's it.


----------



## jelissamo

Can I join the group? I just got my :bfp: this morning :)
I'm so sorry to hear about hopefulfor1st. 
I should be due Aug 12th according to the online calculators. My DH and I had a mc back in Aug and I used Clomid/Musinex this round. It worked :angel: 
we're not telling family or friends till about 4 months, so it's going to be hard for me, but after the mc, I am still nervous. we had a mc before my DD. She just turned 2. We're praying this little bean sticks :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

jelissamo said:


> Can I join the group? I just got my :bfp: this morning :)
> I'm so sorry to hear about hopefulfor1st.
> I should be due Aug 12th according to the online calculators. My DH and I had a mc back in Aug and I used Clomid/Musinex this round. It worked :angel:
> we're not telling family or friends till about 4 months, so it's going to be hard for me, but after the mc, I am still nervous. we had a mc before my DD. She just turned 2. We're praying this little bean sticks :)

Congrats on your :bfp:!

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months :) Welcome to the group :wave:


----------



## squirrel.

Hopeful - I'm so so sorry :hugs: is there anyone you can call to come and look after him while you look after yourself? My thoughts are with you!

x


----------



## squirrel.

jelissamo said:


> Can I join the group? I just got my :bfp: this morning :)
> I'm so sorry to hear about hopefulfor1st.
> I should be due Aug 12th according to the online calculators. My DH and I had a mc back in Aug and I used Clomid/Musinex this round. It worked :angel:
> we're not telling family or friends till about 4 months, so it's going to be hard for me, but after the mc, I am still nervous. we had a mc before my DD. She just turned 2. We're praying this little bean sticks :)

Welcome and congrats!!! 

Another due date buddy :) there's a fair few of us with an August 12th due date. I'm sorry for your loss in August and hope this is a sticky bean for you!

A happy and healthy nine months!

x


----------



## lesh07

jelissamo said:


> Can I join the group? I just got my :bfp: this morning :)
> I'm so sorry to hear about hopefulfor1st.
> I should be due Aug 12th according to the online calculators. My DH and I had a mc back in Aug and I used Clomid/Musinex this round. It worked :angel:
> we're not telling family or friends till about 4 months, so it's going to be hard for me, but after the mc, I am still nervous. we had a mc before my DD. She just turned 2. We're praying this little bean sticks :)

Welcome. H&H 9 months. xx


----------



## lesh07

I am so sorry hopeful. xx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Welcome Jelissamo! :flower:

Hopeful I am so sorry! :( I agree with squirrel... Is there anyone who could watch ds for you so you can have some time? My thoughts are with you. xx


----------



## lesh07

Well no bleeding now for 10 hours. Hubby thinks it was just general spotting from growing uterus/sensitive cervix etc... Will be checking over the next couple of days just incase. xxx


----------



## LoveCakes

Got my first scan date 16th December! I'll be 6+1, didn't think it would be so soon. An I likely to see much, will there be a heartbeat by then?


----------



## ellitigg

Welcome jelissamo! H&H 9 months to you :)

Hopeful I'm really sorry this is happening. I hope you've found someone who can help you out today. Big hugs.

Lesh I'm crossing all my fingers for you. Here's a little :dust:


----------



## MummyP2b

Just found out today we are expecting baby number 2. Due 14th August. Our son is nearly 16 months. He was born 10th August 2012. 
Exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Arlandria

Oh Hopeful :hugs:

You poor thing I hope you're ok xxxxxx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

LoveCakes I just got mine scheduled for the 17th! I'll be 6w 2d by then :)

I think you can see a heartbeat by then but it may also be a bit early? Anyone seen a heartbeat by then?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had a 6 week scan with my son, and saw his little heartbeat. :)


----------



## MichelleW

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you, I'm due the 8th August with my second, my first little man was born on the 4th August and my birthday is the 5th August lol, feel sorry for my husband hehe. 

Dont have constant symptoms, have sore boobs that comes and goes, same with cramps and bachache, tiredness coming and going too, but I think I'm not noticing it as much this time as I'm generally always exhausted working full time and running around after my little guy but wouldnt change it for the world, i'm very blessed.

I have a scan booked on the 20th December I will be 6+6 so hoping to see something. Hope you ladies are all keeping well xxx


----------



## Damita

Welcome :)

I had a scan at 5 weeks 5 days with lil and we had a heartbeat :)


----------



## clynn11

Whew! Okay ladies I think I have the front page completely updated! Take a look at it and if there's any information missing you'd like to have up there or if I put something wrong, let me know!!

Congrats to all of the new BFPs! <3


----------



## LittleMinx

Welcome to our new mummas .. :flower:

lesh - fantastic news hunni :hugs:
hopeful - I hope you have someone with you, I'm so sorry you are going through this :hugs:

such sad news today about Nelson Mandela :( what an amazing man he was.


----------



## LilyInk

clynn11 said:


> Whew! Okay ladies I think I have the front page completely updated! Take a look at it and if there's any information missing you'd like to have up there or if I put something wrong, let me know!!
> 
> Congrats to all of the new BFPs! <3

Wow what an awesome job you are doing keeping it all updated! Thank you. Just thought I'd let you know that at this stage I am feeling that our little one is going to be :pink:

My opinion might change as I go though!! Still feeling so excited and can't wait to tell our family Christmas!

Feeling for hopeful and sending warm hugs and hope you have people around you to help.


----------



## LoveCakes

Clynn you are amazing keeping this up to date it's a mammoth task!

Hopeful I'm just getting caught up in so sorry to hear that. Hope your hubby gets home soon. X


----------



## mel28nicole

Not sure hat im feeling yet as to what I'm having! I've always wanted a boy so I really hope it's a boy. I think I'll have a better feeling later on. 

Scheduled my appointment for Dec 30th. I don't think I'll get a scan. I'll be 6+6 then. My friend goes there and she said they don't scan you unless you're spotting. So she said I probably won't get a scan til 12 weeks so looks like it won't be til February. My due dye for my miscarriage was Feb 21 so I plan on announcing the pregnancy on that day if everything goes well. I'm so nervous!


----------



## patchey

clynn11 said:


> Whew! Okay ladies I think I have the front page completely updated! Take a look at it and if there's any information missing you'd like to have up there or if I put something wrong, let me know!!
> 
> Congrats to all of the new BFPs! <3

Great job! I would never be able to keep up with this busy thread.


----------



## Buttons_01

anyone still not got morning sickness? The only symptoms i have are very sore bbs when touched or when my dogs lean across them! And slight cramping every now and then. I only get slight nausea if i wake up really early.


----------



## clynn11

I don't have any ms and its starting to worry me. Im 6 weeks tmw.


----------



## HWPG

Buttons (and clynn) - no ms here either. Sometimes really hungry, but no sicky. I'm not even too much tired. Just sore, sore boobs.


----------



## patchey

Most women don't get ms until late. I happen to be one of the ones who got it right away. I wouldn't be worried. Enjoy not having ms because it's horrible.


----------



## Buttons_01

Mm okay! Might just be too early yet. Im sure it will kick in soon enough


----------



## clynn11

My boobs aren't even very sore. Any symptoms I possibly have is CONSTANTLY thirsty, hungry most of the time, and I do not sleep for half as long as I used to- i've been waking up SO early. I get cramping/pinching every now and then and I do feel more tired than usual. I've been eating lots of eggs too. I guess it just worries me cuz docs say MS is a good sign.


----------



## SBCookie21

I haven't had any MS either, just a little nausea here and there. Still light cramping and extremely thirsty and hungry.


----------



## addy1

Hopeful, really sorry you are going through this. I know nothing I say will make it any easier, but there are so many of us that have been through the same thing. If you need to talk, you will have a lot of support here.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Hopeful, praying for u! 


I've not had any ms either, sometimes a low grade nausea, but my boobs are way sore and the fatigue has hit!! Pretty much could sleep all day! 
This is my 5th, and ms never really hit with me til 8-10 wks. So, I wouldn't worry if u don't have it yet. 

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hubby has to work today don't know how ill make it through the day :/

My thoughts and prayers are with you hun :hugs:

Lesh, I'm so glad to hear that everything seems to have worked itself out and the bleeding has stopped, hopefully it was just that, some growing and stretching that caused it.


My MS has let up... it seems to just be linked to bouts of extreme heartburn... 
When my stomach starts to act up I just end up lying down... poor DD doesn't really understand... she keeps asking 'Why is the baby hurting your tummy?' The only way I could think to answer her was 'The baby eats everything Mommy eats so mommy's always hungry, but it will be okay, it's a good thing' lol

Only other symptoms are sore boobs, always feeling tired and never feeling full ... I mean, I might, for like a half hour, then I go back to feeling like I didn't eat at all... and then comes the heartburn again...


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

This is a bit random and not pregnancy related... But does anyone else here coupon?




AerisandAlex said:


> My MS has let up... it seems to just be linked to bouts of extreme heartburn...
> When my stomach starts to act up I just end up lying down... poor DD doesn't really understand... she keeps asking 'Why is the baby hurting your tummy?' The only way I could think to answer her was 'The baby eats everything Mommy eats so mommy's always hungry, but it will be okay, it's a good thing' lol.

Lol that's cute! Made me smile. :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

I don't coupon like I see on those shows, but a little. That would be awesome, pretty sure I don't have the patience to do it like that!


----------



## clynn11

My mom told me today she didn't have MS at all with 3 out of 4 of her pregnancies. So FX I just take after her!


----------



## AerisandAlex

clynn11 said:


> My mom told me today she didn't have MS at all with 3 out of 4 of her pregnancies. So FX I just take after her!

lol well that's always a good thing! I'm so glad I don't take after my mother, she said she was so sick she went to the hospital, and that's where she found out she was PG with me! lol

Finished setting up my first PG journal! At least, first one with this forum, lol, was on forums before with DD and DS... but they didn't have journals or very many people lol


----------



## flyingduster

With my son I never really had any morning sickness. I had nausea, and did throw up maybe 4 times the whole pregnancy, but really low grade so hardly worth calling morning sickness!! 

So far I don't have anything to speak of. Boobs are fine, even though DS is still feeding! Some cramping, a lowered appetite, maaaaybe a tiny bit of nausea and I am pretty tired... But nah, all good. I am enjoying it while it lasts!


----------



## LittleMinx

clynn, Lois22, SBCookie21 - Happy 6 weeks girls :kiss: Its sweetpea week.

6 weeks today and oooh hello there nausea, you seem to be getting worse! 

Maybe i wont escape MS after all.


----------



## clynn11

Happy 6 weeks to my due date buddies: LittleMinx, Lois22, and SBCookie21 :happydance: Our babies are sweet peas!!! :)

Happy 5 weeks to flyingduster, Maisypie, and MichelleW! You've graduated to apple seeds!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have repeat bloods tomorrow but the lady that rang me today from epu agreed with me that it can't possibly be viable. 
Hubby and I have agreed not to ttc again until we lose our excess weight and get me healthy.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: hopefulfor1st, I am so sorry for both of your losses. Keeping my FX that you both get to your goals and have a healthy pregnancy and get your BFP quickly! :hugs:


----------



## LittleMinx

hopefulfor1st said:


> I have repeat bloods tomorrow but the lady that rang me today from epu agreed with me that it can't possibly be viable.
> Hubby and I have agreed not to ttc again until we lose our excess weight and get me healthy.

:hugs: I'm so sorry :hugs: 



flyingduster, Maisypie, and MichelleW Happy Appleseed week ladies :flower:


----------



## ellitigg

Almost no symptoms for me right now. The main things are sore boobs and gas /bloat/diarrhoea. By this point with DS I was super tired. It's a wee bit worrying but I'm just going to believe all is ok and be grateful for no symptoms.


----------



## KirinM

Hopeful I'm so sorry hon. I think your decision is positive and gives you something to focus on. Good luck xxx


----------



## ellitigg

Hopeful I'm really sorry. I really hope next time you get your sticky bean and will be able to hold your rainbow baby. Big :hugs: hun


----------



## darkriver

I lost the baby last night night. I am distraught but at least I am lucky to have my little girl. I hope you all have healthy happy pregnancys.
hopefulfor1st I am sorry to hear of your loss hugs hun.


----------



## clynn11

Darkriver I am sooo sorry. Sending lots of love and healing vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

darkriver said:


> I lost the baby last night night. I am distraught but at least I am lucky to have my little girl. I hope you all have healthy happy pregnancys.
> hopefulfor1st I am sorry to hear of your loss hugs hun.

Sorry Hun.
I also miscarried from my first pp cycle in August.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ladies, tomorrow night I will be going out for Mexican and having that frozen margarita I thought I'd be waiting 9 months for!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Good for you hopeful! I know it wasn't what you wanted but do take care of yourself and enjoy the simple things like margaritas! :hugs:


----------



## LittleMinx

darkriver said:


> I lost the baby last night night. I am distraught but at least I am lucky to have my little girl. I hope you all have healthy happy pregnancys.
> hopefulfor1st I am sorry to hear of your loss hugs hun.

:cry: I am so sorry for your loss sweetie ... :hugs:


----------



## ellitigg

Oh darkriver I'm so sorry :( :cry: 

Hopeful and darkriver, you are both being so positive. I'm glad and I hope you both are ok and will get your BFPs soon :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rooting for all you ladies and will check in from time to time! Xxxx


----------



## LittleMinx

hopefulfor1st said:


> Rooting for all you ladies and will check in from time to time! Xxxx

:hugs: You lady are totally awesome! I will be stalking you all the way to your :bfp: and your rainbow x


----------



## MummyJade

I have some serious catching up too do! 

I feel fine.. Hungry most the time... Tired as well.. No morning sickness yet... But I didnt get it with my daughter only 3 times in one week! 

Sailed through my pregnancy apart from ten days late! 
X


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ellitigg said:


> Oh darkriver I'm so sorry :( :cry:
> 
> Hopeful and darkriver, you are both being so positive. I'm glad and I hope you both are ok and will get your BFPs soon :hugs:

If I didn't have my little dude things would be completely different. 
He holds me together.


----------



## MummyJade

Sorry for your loss big hugs xx


----------



## silverbell

Thinking of darkriver and hopeful today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KirinM

So sorry to hear your news Darkriver. Take care of yourself. xx


----------



## tori0713

Hopeful and darkriver, I am so sorry for your losses. I admire your strength and positivity! 

Prayers and thoughts with you and can't wait to hear when you finally have your rainbows.


----------



## WanaBaba

I am so sorry hopeful and darkriver , I really hope yous are as ok as you can be right now and I hope yous get your rainbow babies very soon xx


----------



## xEmmaDx

So sorry for our losses, thinking of you!


----------



## Ola007

Hi all!!! Please can I join this thread? I got my BFP three days ago and I did a clear blue test today which put me at 2 - 3 weeks pregnant :)

I have had no MS so far - I haven't even felt nauseated. I don't have a lot of symptoms just minimal cramping and fatigue - wish I had a lot more symptoms so that I can feel more pregnant!

I haven't gone to see a doctor yet but from the different websites I have visited, I think my EDD is 14th August.

Can't wait to share this journey with all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Welcome Ola and congrats xx


----------



## LittleMinx

I am addicted to the smell of wax furniture polish! I was the same when pregnant with my youngest. Also i was a HUGE coffee drinker and now it tastes awful, i have converted to tea and its far too yummy.. My OH is getting me some decaf so i can drink as much as i want.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

So sorry to hear about the losses :hugs: thinking of you ladies

I got my reading from Cheri22 last night and she says I'm going to have a girl :)


----------



## Lois22

I am so sorry for your loss' :(. Keep your heads up and you'll be right back here with us soon. <3

Sickness is starting :( not as bad as with my daughter yet *touch wood*. I feel like I constantly have to eat. 

Xx


----------



## darkriver

My blog will becoming a TTC concieve. We were going to start trying in March.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Unfortunately I miscarried this morning still waiting for the full blown effect but cramps backache (like AF) and lots of red blood. Heartbroken isn't the word. H&H 9 months to all of you. xx


----------



## lesh07

So sorry darkriver. xx


----------



## HWPG

i'm so sorry ladies with losses. there is nothing to say to help, but we're all thinking of you. hugs.


----------



## Ola007

Hopefulfor1st, Darkriver and Lesh: so sorry to hear about your losses xx


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Can I join please? Me and my df decided to start ntnp 2 months ago. Even though my son is still very young we have male factor problems so early starting seemed a good idea. Don't know why but I felt a need to test today and got a dark bfp. So I'm due august 11th. My intuition says girl this time. Hope everyones pregnancies are starting perfect.


----------



## 28329

So sorry to see of the losses. My thoughts are with you


----------



## teacup

So sorry to hear about your losses Hopeful and Darkriver. :hugs: xxx I had the same thing happen end of September with my first ever pregnancy at 7 weeks. It's such an upsetting thing - thinking of you both. xx

My paranoia has set in and I'm worrying about things like 'why aren't my boobs as sore' and things like that. I'm going to do another test tomorrow morning, I really hope it's darker. 

How is everyone else doing with symptoms etc? xxx


----------



## LittleMinx

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Unfortunately I miscarried this morning still waiting for the full blown effect but cramps backache (like AF) and lots of red blood. Heartbroken isn't the word. H&H 9 months to all of you. xx

I'm so sorry lesh :hugs: 


God what a heartbreaking couple of days in here.. My thoughts, prayers and hugs go out to all you ladies going through a loss right now. I wish you all a gentle recovery and will be following your journeys back to the Tri boards.. :hugs:


----------



## teacup

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join please? Me and my df decided to start ntnp 2 months ago. Even though my son is still very young we have male factor problems so early starting seemed a good idea. Don't know why but I felt a need to test today and got a dark bfp. So I'm due august 11th. My intuition says girl this time. Hope everyones pregnancies are starting perfect.

Welcome! You are due just a day after me! :happydance: x


----------



## LittleMinx

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join please? Me and my df decided to start ntnp 2 months ago. Even though my son is still very young we have male factor problems so early starting seemed a good idea. Don't know why but I felt a need to test today and got a dark bfp. So I'm due august 11th. My intuition says girl this time. Hope everyones pregnancies are starting perfect.

Welcome to the thread hunni and congrats xx


----------



## teacup

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Unfortunately I miscarried this morning still waiting for the full blown effect but cramps backache (like AF) and lots of red blood. Heartbroken isn't the word. H&H 9 months to all of you. xx

Sorry to hear about your loss to Lesh. :hugs: Such sad news, I hope you are doing okay. xxx


----------



## 28329

Thanks for the welcome ladies.


----------



## AerisandAlex

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Unfortunately I miscarried this morning still waiting for the full blown effect but cramps backache (like AF) and lots of red blood. Heartbroken isn't the word. H&H 9 months to all of you. xx


Hopefulfor1st, darkriver and Lesh I'm so terribly sorry for your losses... I know there are no words that will help but I am thinking of you ladies and I hope you have your little rainbow babies soon. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMinx

Evening ladies.. How are we all?

I have had a kind of low day today, but I've kept myself busy with housework. The next 6 weeks need to hurry by so i can start to relax!

Whats everyones plan for the weekend? Its my sons birthday tomorrow, so we will celebrate that and then our Xmas tree is going up tomorrow night. x


----------



## teacup

LittleMinx said:


> Evening ladies.. How are we all?
> 
> I have had a kind of low day today, but I've kept myself busy with housework. The next 6 weeks need to hurry by so i can start to relax!
> 
> Whats everyones plan for the weekend? Its my sons birthday tomorrow, so we will celebrate that and then our Xmas tree is going up tomorrow night. x

Congratulations for reaching 6 weeks! I'm going Christmas shopping tomorrow! Do you think if I had a Mcdonalds that would be bad? Really fancy one! :haha: x


----------



## 28329

If mac donalds is what you want then it's a must have! Sent my df out for cheese last night and didn't even know I was pregnant! :haha:


----------



## LittleMinx

No, Mcdonalds is a pregnancy must have.. right?! ;) .. Enjoy your Xmas shopping, next year we will all be shopping for 4 month old babies :shock: 

I cant believe how fast its going so far! I found out at 3w4d and here i am now at 6 weeks.Its gone in the blink of an eye. xx


----------



## LittleMinx

28329 said:


> If mac donalds is what you want then it's a must have! Sent my df out for cheese last night and didn't even know I was pregnant! :haha:

I craved cheese with my little girl! And this time the one thing i'm really enjoying is cheese and broccoli pasta. x


----------



## teacup

28329 said:


> If mac donalds is what you want then it's a must have! Sent my df out for cheese last night and didn't even know I was pregnant! :haha:




LittleMinx said:


> No, Mcdonalds is a pregnancy must have.. right?! ;) .. Enjoy your Xmas shopping, next year we will all be shopping for 4 month old babies :shock:
> 
> I cant believe how fast its going so far! I found out at 3w4d and here i am now at 6 weeks.Its gone in the blink of an eye. xx

Mcdonalds it is then! :haha:

Things aren't feeling very real for me yet because of what happened last time. Once I've passed 6 weeks I'll be a bit happier. Just 1 week and 1 day to go! Then the next milestone will be 12 weeks, and I'll be feeling VERY happy then! :dance:


----------



## 28329

Cheese and brocolli pasta sounds so good right now! I craved sweet with my daughter and savory with my son. My df wants a kebab for dinner, the thought is making me queezy. I want chinese!


----------



## teacup

We're going to have roast pork tonight mmmmmm! :happydance:

I hope you get your Chinese 28329! Have you got a nickname we can use? Those numbers are tricky to remember! xx


----------



## 28329

You can call me katy or just 28. I'll get my chinese, I'll use the pregnant card. Lol


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Lesh and darkriver.... I'm so sorry :hugs: I know how devastating this time is. Will be thinking of you both.


----------



## LoveCakes

Darkriver and lesh so sorry. Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## teacup

28329 said:


> You can call me katy or just 28. I'll get my chinese, I'll use the pregnant card. Lol

Haha! Good idea - that card is sure to work! :winkwink:


----------



## LittleMinx

Lucky ladies with all this yummy food.. I've got chicken pie, potatoes, veg and gravy!


----------



## teacup

LittleMinx said:


> Lucky ladies with all this yummy food.. I've got chicken pie, potatoes, veg and gravy!

I love that combo! I find M&S do the best chicken pies. (my mouth is watering now!)


----------



## LittleMinx

I'll swap you for a Big Mac :haha:


----------



## AerisandAlex

LittleMinx said:


> Lucky ladies with all this yummy food.. I've got chicken pie, potatoes, veg and gravy!

That does sound yummy... but I just finished one my of cans of spaghetti O's... probably not the 'best' thing in the world but I was craving some kind of pasta lol


----------



## Buttons_01

Could you change my due date to the 4th please. Went to the doctors today and he said that was my due date. .. But i don't think he is right. The first day of my last period was the 30th October??


----------



## lesh07

Thank you all ladies for your kind words. After lots of tears from me and the hubby we have spoken about our precious angel that has been in our happiness for a short while and decided to look forward to our rainbow baby. We will always remember our angel and the tears will still continue for a while. Hoping that our rainbow will come along shortly. Right now we are going to be looking forward to Xmas with our other 5 babies. 

I hope happiness on all you ladies. xxx


----------



## teacup

Buttons_01 said:


> Could you change my due date to the 4th please. Went to the doctors today and he said that was my due date. .. But i don't think he is right. The first day of my last period was the 30th October??

How long is your average cycle normally? x


----------



## Buttons_01

Its varies each month. The month before bfp it was 28 days. The doctor got the chart out and told me i was due the 4th. He only asked when the first day of my last period was


----------



## teacup

Buttons_01 said:


> Its varies each month. The month before bfp it was 28 days. The doctor got the chart out and told me i was due the 4th. He only asked when the first day of my last period was

According to the official NHS calculator your due date is the 6th August. 

My last AF was 30th Oct too but my cycles average at about 32 days making me due on the 10th August.


----------



## Buttons_01

That's what i though so i was confused when he said the 4th. But thought because he got the due date chart out and worked it out off that. I don't know what to go with :\ confused haha


----------



## squirrel.

I'm so sorry Hopeful, Lesh and Darkriver. So sad :hugs: I hope you all get your rainbow babies really soon!

x


----------



## teacup

Buttons_01 said:


> That's what i though so i was confused when he said the 4th. But thought because he got the due date chart out and worked it out off that. I don't know what to go with :\ confused haha

I think he read the chart wrong but you'll get a proper dating scan at about 12 weeks so he probably wasn't too thorough. xx


----------



## squirrel.

Evening ladies,

Welcome to yet another new batch of BFP ladies!! Welcome over and congratulations! I hope you all have a happy and healthy nine months!

Still no morning sickness here either, but I'm not expecting any after not having any the last time, not so much as a single wave of nausea the whole way through. I had another really vivid bleeding dream; I think I must be subconsciously really worried. 12 weeks can't come soon enough!

Is anyone getting any cravings yet?

x


----------



## Buttons_01

Okay will leave it as it is then haha. Thank you :)


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey ladies. Do you mind if I join you? We just found out we are pregnant. I had my betas today and my hcg game back at 254 and progesterone at 45. I am 4 weeks 1 day. We did fertilty treatments so we know for sure when I ovulated:) we just had our first m/c with our first pregnancy in the middle of October so we are VERY cautious and not trying to get our hopes up quite yet. I go back in on Monday for another beta to make sure my levels are Increasing like they should.

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## WanaBaba

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Unfortunately I miscarried this morning still waiting for the full blown effect but cramps backache (like AF) and lots of red blood. Heartbroken isn't the word. H&H 9 months to all of you. xx

I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: thinking of you Hun xx


----------



## WanaBaba

So jealous of all you ladies being able to eat normal food! I feel so hungry all the time but I can't eat anything, the thought of anything apart from jacket potatoes or crackers makes me feel sick :( wonder how long it'll be before I get sick of potatoes!
And I've gone off tea, haven't had a cuppa for over a week now! Can't even think about it. And I'm usually on about 6 or 7 cups a day! (Decaf)


----------



## LittleMinx

lifeisbeauty said:


> Hey ladies. Do you mind if I join you? We just found out we are pregnant. I had my betas today and my hcg game back at 254 and progesterone at 45. I am 4 weeks 1 day. We did fertilty treatments so we know for sure when I ovulated:) we just had our first m/c with our first pregnancy in the middle of October so we are VERY cautious and not trying to get our hopes up quite yet. I go back in on Monday for another beta to make sure my levels are Increasing like they should.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!

Welcome in hunni :flower: congratulations x


----------



## clynn11

Darkriver, Hopeful, and Lesh <3 Your angels are on the front page. Gone but never forgotten <3 <3 Sending so much love your ladies way!

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your BFPs! I added you to the front page :)


----------



## Buttons_01

So i went the doctors today but he said that they don't deal with the pregnancy side of things anymore. They have just recently got a children's centre where all the midwives are based. So all i got told today was my expected due date. Do you think it is worth going to the children's centre or should i wait until about 8 weeks? First pregnancy so don't know what to do


----------



## ellitigg

Buttons - prob 8 weeks as I think that's standard for a booking appt in the UK. Having said that, it probably varies by region - can you call to find out?

Lesh I'm so sorry. There's been so much sadness the last few days. Big hugs. 

Cheese and broccoli pasta sounds great. Or like carbonara or bolognaise...mmm....it's 8:30 pm here and I'm on my way home so haven't eaten yet! Staarrrvvvving!


----------



## Buttons_01

I will go in on Monday. Maybe i will be able to book an appointment then for when i am 8 weeks. :) .. Hope this little bean sticks!


----------



## clynn11

Had my first bout of ms this morning. 6 weeks exactly!


----------



## Arlandria

Sorry to hear about the angels taken away :hugs:

Clynn> I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and secretly hoping for ms! As strange as it sounds!!


----------



## clynn11

It gave me so much reassurance! And it was just a little wave, I threw up a tiny bit but hadn't eaten yet so I think that was it. But still!!!! One more sign i'm really pregnant :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I have had nausea since the day of my BFP...now i'm getting metallic taste like crazy, along with the ms. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh guys, I'm hoping my MS won't be as bad as last time. :sick: :sick: It started at exactly 6 weeks too, and I found I couldn't keep water down by the time I was 8 weeks. I had lost a stone in weight, so I went to the hospital and they admitted me for 4 nights. I had drips and one day nil-by-mouth. It was horrible! The only good thing was getting a scan at 9 weeks to check that it wasn't twins! :wacko:


----------



## patchey

DenyseGiguere said:


> I have had nausea since the day of my BFP...now i'm getting metallic taste like crazy, along with the ms. Anyone else experiencing this?

Yes, I am big time.


----------



## LittleMinx

This is my 4th pregnancy and I've never had morning sickness! Feels like I'm missing out :lol:


----------



## 28329

I had absolutely no ms with my son but with my daughter I had it bad from 5 to 15 weeks


----------



## DenyseGiguere

patchey said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I have had nausea since the day of my BFP...now i'm getting metallic taste like crazy, along with the ms. Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> Yes, I am big time.Click to expand...

Oh good, I'm not alone!

My doctor told me that since I had ms when I was pregnant with my son it makes sense that I'm experiencing it again. Never had the metallic taste before though.


----------



## squirrel.

It may sound strange, but I'm a bit hopeful for MS, just because it is such a reassuring sign. It also helps make the pregnancy feel more real. With my son, I never felt pregnant until about half way through when I started feeling kicks and soon after a bump started showing. Before that, I just felt my normal self. Didn't help things sink in, him being my first baby as well.

I know some women can suffer really badly with MS and wouldn't wish for that, but some nausea now and then would be reassuring to me I think.


We've just had friends round for dinner. It turned into a huge gathering in the end, I don't think they bought my "I'm still hungover from last night," excuse, but no one questioned me on it! One of the couples announced their pregnancy tonight :D we're so happy for them, but it took all my energy to bite my tongue and not blurt out that we were pregnant too. Firstly I would never want to steal their thunder, but also, I really want to hold out till 12 weeks! Eek! So exciting. Their due date is in early June, so our babies will be really close in age. Most of them are all still downstairs, but I snuck away and am about to go to bed. Fatigued? Me? Never!!

x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I had my second blood draw today at 19 dpo. My number was 1725! :wacko: It was only 380 on Wednesday at 17 dpo... I thought it was only supposed:shrug: to double in 48 hours. I just saw the lab tech today and not my doctor, but my number will be sent to her so I assume she'll call me if she's concerned. 

In the meantime, morning sickness kicked it up a notch today and I started throwing up instead of just feeling nauseas. I'd rather just throw up so the nausea stops, but it only stays away for about an hour or two at most. I'm grateful because I know morning sickness is a good sign, but I'm living on ginger ale and saltines right now. 

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## tori0713

Shana, my blood draw is 1700 something at 16dpo, you're totally fine! It was 586 at 14dpo and the doctor said I'm right on track. 

I'm just anticipating my first u/s because those numbers are high for 14 and then 16 dpo. We'll see if I'm farther along than I assume. My u/s is at 8+2 so I'm wondering what will come of that date.


----------



## clynn11

If it's not doubling in 48hrs they get a little concerned. But more than doubling is not a problem at all ;)


----------



## Luvspnk31

I had ms with my 1st and I remember puking so bad at work once that I peed myself, lol. Fortunately is was a sat, so low staff and my DH could bring me clothes. I'm so glad I haven't had it like that with any of my others. This being #5, we'll see what happens. I don't usually get it until at least 8 wks. 

Hopeful, Lesh and dark river. I am so sorry for your losses. You are all in my prayers. :(


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

LittleMinx said:


> This is my 4th pregnancy and I've never had morning sickness! Feels like I'm missing out :lol:

Believe me... you're not! :sick: :winkwink:



tori0713 said:


> Shana, my blood draw is 1700 something at 16dpo, you're totally fine! It was 586 at 14dpo and the doctor said I'm right on track.
> 
> I'm just anticipating my first u/s because those numbers are high for 14 and then 16 dpo. We'll see if I'm farther along than I assume. My u/s is at 8+2 so I'm wondering what will come of that date.

Thanks.. I'm glad I'm not the only one with a jump like that! Your numbers do sound on the high end for 14 and 16dpo... maybe at your u/s your due date will get bumped up! Another thing at the back of my mind is the off chance of twins... yikes! 




clynn11 said:



> If it's not doubling in 48hrs they get a little concerned. But more than doubling is not a problem at all ;)

Thanks for reminding me Clynn :) I'd definitely be a wreck if my number wasn't rising enough! I definitely am very grateful :cloud9:


----------



## tori0713

From what the doctor told me, it's a myth that your hcg being that high that early indicates twins. It's not until around 19dpo that the numbers jump out of the "normal" range. They were not at all saying it could me multiples yet and even discouraged me from the possibility. Hey if it's twins, though, double the blessings! I'm just thankful that the hcg is there and doing what it's supposed to!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

tori0713 said:


> I'm just thankful that the hcg is there and doing what it's supposed to!

Oh me too! :cloud9:

I think I'm just paranoid, and if something isn't 110% textbook perfect I worry. But, like I said, I am so grateful to be having morning sickness and an hcg level that's actually going up! <3 My angel baby would've been due 8 days from today, so our rainbow baby showing up now is absolutely perfect. I always knew December was my favorite month for a reason :)


----------



## SBCookie21

UGH...MS just kicked in. I haven't eaten much today because although I'm hungry I cant seem to figure out what I want to eat and nothing sounds good. Heartburn and nausea is not a good combination at all.:sick: Crackers and ginger ale aren't helping!

I'm also extremely tired, but can't seem to fall asleep. :nope::sleep: TGIF! because I don't have to get up early in the morning.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I was just getting ready to ask if anyone else couldn't fall asleep,lol. My mind is racing and my body is saying SSLLLEEEPP...! Had some sleepytime tea, hoping it will help. I don't have ms yet, but my appetite is def off. One day I'm starving, the next nothing sounds good, ugh. I think the heartburn was the worst for me before. I remember hoping I would throw up because it would get rid of the acid, at least for a little while. Hope it eases up for you !!


----------



## mel28nicole

I can't fall asleep either! Or stay asleep! I'm so tired all day, takes forever to fall asleep, I wake up evey 2 hours. Ugh. And lower back ache is already kicking in for me. But it gives me reassurance that everything is going better this time around.


----------



## PeachDaisy

Can I join you ladies?! Got my early BFP Wednesday this week! EDD based on LMP is 8/21/14! I'm excited and nervous all at the same time!


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome to all the new BFPs!! My thoughts are with hopeful, dark river and Leah too though.

Nausea kicked in just this evening for me. Nothing too bad, but enough to be noticeable! 

With my first pregnancy I had very minimal MS; just a bit of general nausea and occasional vomits right when I was needing reassurance! I was grateful to have it at that level; still able to function fine, but that reassurance that I was still pregnant!! Lol.

I gotta say, there is never going to be a 'safe' point to be able to stop worrying!! Miscarriage can still happen, still birth, premature birth... Then when they're out and that LOVE is real (nothing can describe it! What we feel now is _nothing_ on what we will feel when we get to hold our baby!!) The worry just intensifies!! Are they feeding OK? Sleeping OK? SIDS/SUDI risks; are they still breathing??! Then they start moving and getting in to things to add more worry... And are they developing OK? Am I raising them right? Ohhh, it will never ever end. And I am so glad, I love it.


----------



## LittleMinx

PeachDaisy said:


> Can I join you ladies?! Got my early BFP Wednesday this week! EDD based on LMP is 8/21/14! I'm excited and nervous all at the same time!

Welcome and congrats :flower:

Wow all the late August babies are making their way in now,.. Soon be time for a September group!

Feeling quite nauseous again this morning, and oh so tired! But its my sons 8th birthday so i am going to soldier on. He is currently sat playing with his Hexbugs, and it seems daddy likes them too :haha: My son is so excited, his birthday and the Xmas tree going up all in 1 day has made him very hyped! :happydance: .

flyingduster - You are so right, as parents the worry starts the moment that line appears on a HPT and it never ends. Its amazing being a parent and the most rewarding thing ever :cloud9:


----------



## 28329

Good morning ladies. My son gave me such a great lie in this morning. He slept right through until 8 and I slept so well. How is everyone today?


----------



## clynn11

Happy 6 weeks WanaBaba, Arlandria, and ellitigg!!!

Happy 5 weeks xEmmaDx!!

Welcome to the group PeachDaisy and congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## MummyJade

Leah... Sorry for your loss... Hugs to you....

I had sick feeling last night... The smell of Pringles my daughter was eating made it worse... I never felt this with my daughter till 9 weeks! And it was never smells that made me feel sick... Just woke up feeling it! 

Finally stopped testing! My line is as dark as control line so I feel better about that! 
all that talk of food has made me so hungry! 

Xx


----------



## Arlandria

Wahoo! 6 weeks today!!!! And happy 6 weeks to my fellow mommas ellitigg and wanababa!! :happydance:

So I used up my last ever CB digi today which had an awesome 3+ on it!!! That was the last of my stash so no more obsessing! 

A few pulling sensations but no real symptoms..

How is everyone today?? Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Happy sweetpea week ladies :kiss: x


----------



## LoveCakes

Ooh that's great Arlandria.

No ms for me (yet) but my poor boobies are sore now even when I walk quickly and they bouce. When do they get bigger? Hubby is convinced already but I was DD to start with. Plus what actually is a maternity bra? The tiredness has hit too, I'm in bed by 10.30 instead of midnight. Hubby loves it as he normally likes an early night.


----------



## MummyJade

My boobies, ain't that sore... Just when I push them.. To see if they are ha! 

I have a stupid cold as well! 
Do you all knew when your telling family (if you haven't already)...

My daughter and mum will find out xmas day... 
need to tell my dad and step mum maybe just before xmas.. As I run the risk of a excited 5 year old saying before I do x


----------



## silverbell

I am so sorry to hear of your angel, Lesh :hugs: Thinking of you, darkriver and Hopeful so much xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Congratulations to all the 5 and 6 weekers! Wow, 6 weeks feels like miles away!

Ariandria congrats on the 3+ weeks! I stupidly used up my last digital today to see if I could get a 3+ weeks, but of course it only showed 2-3 weeks! I knew it would, as it only went up to 2-3 weeks three days ago, but I was overcome with POAS madness. Now I'm going to have to wait till payday on Friday to buy another to see if it goes up to 3+.

Still no symptoms here - tiredness yes, some food aversions, but no sore breasts and no nausea. Not holding out hope for symptoms after I didn't get any last time, but it would nice if some showed up to reassure me.

MummyJade - I've told my mum and my husband has told his parents, but we'll be telling the rest of the family at Christmas time if my scan on the 23rd goes well. We won't we telling friends until after the 12 week scan. I would have wanted to wait with family too, but they'll all gues anyway when I don't drink at Christmas time.

x


----------



## MummyJade

Yeah its only family we are telling... 

I wanna tell my step mum today when I see her, but I can't expect her not to tell dad (hell be at work) but its hard to catch them together with dads shift work!.... 
I just wanna get it over with... Dad im more worried about I think its cos im his little girl! If that makes sense! Ha... Silly cos I have a 5 year old already! Ha! X


----------



## LittleMinx

I promised myself i wouldnt test again, but after the sadness in here the last few days i needed some kind of confirmation that everything is ok... My last digi said 2-3 and worried me a little as i was 5+ weeks,. So my wonderful OH went and got me another digi and it said this

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/20131207_111745_zps422e2d9e.jpg

:happydance::happydance: My god the relief of seeing that little 3+ is immense.


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats LittleMinx! It's a beautiful sight!

I was hoping for one of those today at 4+4, crazy? Me? Seeing the 2-3 is still nice, at least it didn't go back to 1-2.

It's amazing how much just two little symbols can make you feel on top of the world. I remember getting one with my son. Best feeling! Can't wait to see mine!

x


----------



## LoveCakes

Yay littleminx! I got a 2-3 last wednesday and am fighting with myself whether or not to get a final one for this week.

mummyjade is that you going public on Christmas Day? I imagine 5 year olds arent great at secrets, I'm struggling and I'm 28!


----------



## 28329

Yay. That 3+ is great. I'm still on 2-3 but the lines inside todays are darker than yesterday's. I'm terrible for pulling tests apart.


----------



## squirrel.

I just did the same thing 28 out of curiosity. Does this look okay for progression do you think? I'm so bad at telling whether the latest two are any different to each other.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5681.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 15


----------



## addy1

Darkriver, Lesh and Hopeful - I am so so sorry for your losses. Take comfort in your families and friends during this sad time. I know I can't say anything to make it easier, but know that there are a lot of us that have gone through the same thing. We are all here to listen/talk.

I am not feeling any m/s yet. A bit dizzy, but I think it is my blood pressure. My bbs are still tingling/a bit sore. I am feeling tired at the end of the day, and am pretty hungry. I am really hoping that I do not puke as much this time....this will be my last baby, so would love to enjoy my whole pregnancy! I am really trying to enjoy every minute, and not wish away the weeks. I have so much planning to do before August, that every minute seems important! Haha, we have to move our baby out of the crib and buy two new beds as the girls will be sharing. We need to re-do their room, and the nursery. Looking forward to the changes in the house, as we have not done anything since we built it 3 years ago. Will be nice to see some new paint colours!

My DH thinks we will have our third little :pink: , but for some reason this time, I am thinking :blue:. We will be happy with either, and are really praying for a healthy baby. 

Is anyone experiencing uncontrollable bloat?? Maybe it is because this is my third and things happen more quickly, but I can't do the button up on my jeans by the end of the day! Last night, I honestly looked like I had a bump. I don't know how much longer I am going to be able to keep this a secret!! In the morning I am fine, but by the end of the day, it is crazy!!


----------



## 28329

Beautiful progression squirrel


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks 28. I hope I won't have to wait long for it to go up to 3+. Looking online, I just need that last line to go completely dark and it'll go up.

I thought I'd have to wait till Friday, but it seems like I ordered some from Amazon a few days ago and they're being delivered on Monday. Tiredness is already making me forgetful :) I'm going to test Tuesday morning at 5+0.

x


----------



## 28329

With my son I got 3+ at 4+2. I got a 2-3 yesterday and today but todays line is so close to 3+ I'll get a picture


----------



## 28329

Top 2 are yesterday, bottom today.
 



Attached Files:







20131207_142810_zpsa4a5f3b1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mel28nicole

PeachDaisy said:


> Can I join you ladies?! Got my early BFP Wednesday this week! EDD based on LMP is 8/21/14! I'm excited and nervous all at the same time!

I'm due the 19th! Hi buddy! :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

That really is so close to a 3+, I'm surprised you didn't get one!

x


----------



## 28329

Me too. Was surprised by the progression too. There was only a 20 hours gap between those tests. I'll have my fiancé pop to get another and do it monday I think :haha:

Is anyone getting a doppler? I'm looking for one on ebay. Didn't have one with my son but relished when the midwife used hers. Think this time I'll have one!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have an AngelSounds Doppler that I used with my son, and loved it. I found him every time I used it from 12 weeks onwards. Really good. :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

I want to get one this time too. I used to worry when my son went quiet with his movements and as I had an anterior placenta, his movements were really irregular at first. I want to get the angelsounds one. I've seen it on Amazon for a good price.

x


----------



## 28329

There's so many of them, is so difficult to work out what one to get. I've heard the sonoline b is good too


----------



## tori0713

Squirrel, have you had your blood draw yet? How is your hcg? I know we have the same due date and that everyone is different but I feel like my numbers were high! 586 at 14dpo and 1700something at 16dpo. 

I've never taken a digital but I almost want to go buy one to see what it says.


----------



## SBCookie21

I just finished crying like a big ol' baby...lol (don't judge me!) Tears of joy! I got my blood test results back!!! At 13 DPO my HCG level was a 56, which I thought was kind of low but it was higher than the >5 I got the month before. 

But this morning I got a HCG level of *6783*!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it, only because I haven't been "feeling" pregnant. I'm SO ECSTATIC

Looking forward to the scan this Tuesday!


----------



## LittleMinx

Fantastic news SB :wohoo: 

I don't think Little One liked lunch! I had tuna & onion sandwiches and now feel so sick. Had a sleep but that hasn't helped.


----------



## xEmmaDx

clynn11 said:


> Happy 6 weeks WanaBaba, Arlandria, and ellitigg!!!
> 
> Happy 5 weeks xEmmaDx!!
> 
> Welcome to the group PeachDaisy and congrats on your BFP!!

Thank you!!! I'm so excited. Telling my family tonight because of the time of year I can't keep it from them, as soon as I refuse wine they'll know lol. So what I am doing is wearing a t shirt that says "keep calm I'm pregnant" and going to see who notices, can't wait!!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Welcome and congrats peach! 

Littleminx, having the same issue. Breakfast did not settle well. Not sure if it's ms though cause my oldest has been vomiting this week and it's been going around.


----------



## LittleMinx

Oh no Luvs.. Hope its not the bug :hugs:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thx, me either. We have kids Christmas program tomorrow morning, and I don't want to have to miss it! :(


----------



## xEmmaDx

28329 said:


> Me too. Was surprised by the progression too. There was only a 20 hours gap between those tests. I'll have my fiancé pop to get another and do it monday I think :haha:
> 
> Is anyone getting a doppler? I'm looking for one on ebay. Didn't have one with my son but relished when the midwife used hers. Think this time I'll have one!

My Doppler just arrived today. Was listening to my hear it's so weird lol. Can't wait to hear 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt190604.aspx


----------



## 28329

Hope it passes quick luvs


----------



## LittleMinx

I've got a sonoline b and it seems good! Cant wait to hear Little One :cloud9: x


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats SBCookie! Amazing levels!

Tori - Here in the UK they don't do blood tests as standard procedure. I haven't even had my doctor's appointment yet. I've got it booked for Tuesday. Not that they'll do anything. They just use their dating wheel to tell you when you're due (from your LMP), but I'll show them my chart to show when I ovulated. They then give you a few pamphlets about what to eat and what not to eat. Finally they refer you to a hospital to get booked into the midwifery team. I have three hospitals to choose from and you can't self-refer yourself to any, you have to go through the GP. The midwives will then contact you for a booking appointment - last time it was at 10 weeks. At this appointment they start you off with your 'notes', take bloods to test for diseases, immunisations, infections, blood cell counts etc., they weigh you, test your urine and do a full medical history of you and your partner. After that you don't see anyone till your scan.

Your levels sound good. I think a 2-3 on the digital is with hCG levels between 200 and 2000. To get a 3+ you need levels over 2000. So it sounds like you'll be there tomorrow or the day after.



x


----------



## MummyJade

LoveCakes said:


> Yay littleminx! I got a 2-3 last wednesday and am fighting with myself whether or not to get a final one for this week.
> 
> mummyjade is that you going public on Christmas Day? I imagine 5 year olds arent great at secrets, I'm struggling and I'm 28!

sorry ive just seen this love... 

Well we are only telling parents and little one.. Then my brother will know when i see him after xmas! We've decided that nothing will go on Facebook as people who matter will get told personally... 

I wanna do gifts for all parents but its my step nans b'day xmas day and she passed away last year and i dont know if its a good idea for dad and step mum... 

So its possibly just my mum and daughter having gifts.. OHs mum will get told when we visit her over xmas x


----------



## tori0713

Squirrel, that's a lot different than here! Are all babies delivered by midwives? I guess I'm mostly worried about that number being so high and the possibility of a molar pregnancy :-/ especially since it was at what I thought to be 14 dpo.


----------



## squirrel.

tori0713 said:


> Squirrel, that's a lot different than here! Are all babies delivered by midwives? I guess I'm mostly worried about that number being so high and the possibility of a molar pregnancy :-/ especially since it was at what I thought to be 14 dpo.

Almost all babies are delivered by midwives unless you're high risk, expecting multiples, go privately (not on the NHS) or if something goes wrong during labour. My son was delivered by an obstetrician by forceps because he got stuck when I was trying to push him out. You also usually don't know which midwife will deliver your baby if you have your baby at a hospital (most do) as you are assigned whoever is on duty and available. If you have a homebirth you're likely to know the midwife delivering your baby, or if you're at a small birth centre or local hospital... I imagine anyway, I only know crazy busy London hospitals where you never see the same face twice!

I don't think your level is too high. Are you having your bloods taken again?

x


----------



## ellitigg

tori0713 said:


> Squirrel, that's a lot different than here! Are all babies delivered by midwives? I guess I'm mostly worried about that number being so high and the possibility of a molar pregnancy :-/ especially since it was at what I thought to be 14 dpo.

Yep. I guess unless there's complications. Also, unless you have a higher risk pregnancy, all of your care from day 1 is with a midwife. In my first pregnancy I went to my first appt and I was like..."aren't you going to do a pregnancy test?" Lol. They just trust the HPTs.

I've been feeling rough today but I can't really put my finger on it. Not exactly nauseous, physically tired but not sleepy, cranky for no reason. I feel like my uterus is already the size of a watermelon because I keep wanting to lean back in my chair to relieve the pressure! Anyone else?


----------



## tori0713

Thanks for the reassurance, squirrel! I will have them done at my initial appointment again on January 2nd. I suppose by then I will have already had my u/s so they can know what's going on. I just wish it were sooner so I wouldn't have to sit and ponder the numbers. They doubled appropriately from 586 to 1700 something 54 hours later, however, I don't know if they were qualitative and quantitative or even the difference between them!


----------



## 28329

Tori, your levels are fine! Don't forget that levels can go up a lot quicker for mulitples too. Scary thought but it's possible!


----------



## SBCookie21

ellitigg said:


> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> Squirrel, that's a lot different than here! Are all babies delivered by midwives? I guess I'm mostly worried about that number being so high and the possibility of a molar pregnancy :-/ especially since it was at what I thought to be 14 dpo.
> 
> Yep. I guess unless there's complications. Also, unless you have a higher risk pregnancy, all of your care from day 1 is with a midwife. In my first pregnancy I went to my first appt and I was like..."aren't you going to do a pregnancy test?" Lol. They just trust the HPTs.
> 
> I've been feeling rough today but I can't really put my finger on it. Not exactly nauseous, physically tired but not sleepy, cranky for no reason. I feel like my uterus is already the size of a watermelon because I keep wanting to lean back in my chair to relieve the pressure! Anyone else?Click to expand...

LOL...YES! The other day I had to unbutton my pants behind my desk and lean back in my chair because I was so bloated and felt so heavy.


----------



## 28329

Oh my, I really must get my hands on a raspberry milkshake. I don't like raspberry milkshake but I must have one now!


----------



## ellitigg

28329 said:


> Oh my, I really must get my hands on a raspberry milkshake. I don't like raspberry milkshake but I must have one now!

Haha! Mine today is....pickled onions! :haha: I didn't have any cravings in my first pregnancy. The question is if I go and buy some pickled onions, will it be good or will it make me feel :sick:


----------



## silverbell

addy - I'm really bloated and have what looks like flab now on my tummy. Trousers are tighter from it. My boobs are also expanding at quite an alarming rate! 1" growth in the last 3 days.

I got 1-2 at 4 weeks exactly (14dpo), 2-3 at 5 weeks (21dpo) and I'm hopeful that at 6 weeks I'll get my 3+ on my last digi. I haven't tested with digis in between, so I've no idea when the levels officially went up.


----------



## 28329

ellitigg said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my, I really must get my hands on a raspberry milkshake. I don't like raspberry milkshake but I must have one now!
> 
> Haha! Mine today is....pickled onions! :haha: I didn't have any cravings in my first pregnancy. The question is if I go and buy some pickled onions, will it be good or will it make me feel :sick:Click to expand...

Only one way to find out :haha: I craved sweet with my daughter and savory with my son. Never this early though.


----------



## LittleMinx

OMG .... Birthday cake! I need more :lol:


----------



## 28329

Cake sounds good! May have to make a red velvet tomorrow


----------



## xEmmaDx

I'm not having any symptoms today, feel pretty good which I should be thankful for but of course this freaks me out lol. Got a nice dark line this morning so I'm still pregnant just wish I had some symptoms to keep me sane. Still got a little sore boobs but not as bad.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt190604.aspx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Emma, I'm the same today, but did get a bit of nausea this morning. Half looking forward to 6 weeks when MS kicks in, but I just hope it's not as bad as I had it before! :wacko:


----------



## PeachDaisy

xEmmaDx said:


> I'm not having any symptoms today, feel pretty good which I should be thankful for but of course this freaks me out lol. Got a nice dark line this morning so I'm still pregnant just wish I had some symptoms to keep me sane. Still got a little sore boobs but not as bad.
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt190604.aspx

I'm right there with you. I'm not as far along, but I have had very slight symptoms but today I feel completely normal. Isn't it sad we wish to feel something so we "feel" pregnant? Lol!


----------



## 28329

With my son I was 22 weeks before I really felt pregnant. My symptoms started in second tri. But after the second half of my last pregnancy I'm relishing having zero symptoms and feeling like myself. All I'm going through is cravings!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

You ladies and your food cravings! I'd love a milkshake right now but I've only been able to keep down ginger ale and crackers. Last night for dinner OH made me some pasta with olive oil. The oil didn't sit well though. I've also been extremely tired this week! After OH goes to work I've been taking naps and he still has more energy than me at night even though he's been working 9-10 hour days!

I'm adjusting my sea bands today and hoping to feel well enough later to go out :) (just groceries, but I want out so bad I'm excited for that! :haha:)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

tori0713 said:


> I guess I'm mostly worried about that number being so high and the possibility of a molar pregnancy :-/ especially since it was at what I thought to be 14 dpo.

Tori molar pregnancies are so incredibly rare! I'm sure it's not that. I really think you're just further along than you think. I think I remember you saying you didn't chart this month so you weren't positive on your o date?


----------



## 28329

Tomorrow marks 6 months since I gave birth. I hope this time that I don't have the dreaded back labour and polyhydramnios. I really suffered for 18 weeks.


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm feeling the same with all you girls... I was driving myself nuts about all the 'what ifs' that I ran out to our local Wal-Mart and got another test... I expecting to get a 2-3weeks but instead I saw this!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/20131207_135006_zps89fe1a22.jpg

What do you girls make of this?

It wasn't FMU either... 
First time we tested we had the 1-2 weeks show up on 11/29/13, it's just a week later and now we're getting the 3+!!

DH is dancing around thinking it's multiples, I don't want to get my hopes up but this test really has me wondering now lol


----------



## flyingduster

LoveCakes said:


> No ms for me (yet) but my poor boobies are sore now even when I walk quickly and they bouce. When do they get bigger? Hubby is convinced already but I was DD to start with. Plus what actually is a maternity bra?

They can start getting bigger any time now!!! Mine grew hugely and are still pretty huge...
A maternity bra is a bra for breastfeeding in; it has a second wee clip on it to open a flap on the front of the bra so your boob can poke out, but keeps your bra on so you're not actually hanging out!! Lol. They also have no underwire and generally go to big sizes more than regular bras. :thumbup:


I'm beginning to think I'm weird not caring about peeing on another stick!! Lol. I even gave away my two spare tests once I got my BFP. Lol!

Our maternity system is similar to England too. I am not going to bother going to my doc, as he'll just say congratulations and that's about it. Lol!! Here we have midwives for everyone, and high risks may also have an ob as well, but generally only for the birth; the midwife still does the general pregnancy stuff! And we have a single midwife who follows us the whole way, as well as her backup of course. Hospitals have midwives too, but your own midwife will be there too. 

I have yet to choose a midwife yet though as we are likely moving town in the new year, so waiting to know either way first!


----------



## LoveCakes

flyingduster said:


> LoveCakes said:
> 
> 
> No ms for me (yet) but my poor boobies are sore now even when I walk quickly and they bouce. When do they get bigger? Hubby is convinced already but I was DD to start with. Plus what actually is a maternity bra?
> 
> They can start getting bigger any time now!!! Mine grew hugely and are still pretty huge...
> A maternity bra is a bra for breastfeeding in; it has a second wee clip on it to open a flap on the front of the bra so your boob can poke out, but keeps your bra on so you're not actually hanging out!! Lol. They also have no underwire and generally go to big sizes more than regular bras. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I just got confused as Marks and Spencers have Maternity Bras and Nursing Bras :shrug: THe only thing I can find different is maternity bras aren't underwired, but I need the support, especially if they keep growing!

I had a friend work in a lingerie shop and she said back extenders will keep you going for a while. Must ask her for advice.


----------



## Sheffie

Hey all, mind if I join? I've been trying to reserve too much excitement- this is my 3rd pregnancy though I lost the first 2. Finally got my BFP on thanksgiving though and things still seem to be going strong this far so I'm cautiously optimistic! I have my first U/S scheduled on 12/17 and will hopefully have something to show close family by Christmas. I'm waiting to tell most people though until 14 weeks... Explaining another M/C is not something I want to do. 
I'm about 5 weeks today and almost threw up when my husband ate a cheeseburger next to me. Sucks to feel sick, but I'm happier about it than not. Means things should be going well! Lol


----------



## flyingduster

LoveCakes said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveCakes said:
> 
> 
> No ms for me (yet) but my poor boobies are sore now even when I walk quickly and they bouce. When do they get bigger? Hubby is convinced already but I was DD to start with. Plus what actually is a maternity bra?
> 
> They can start getting bigger any time now!!! Mine grew hugely and are still pretty huge...
> A maternity bra is a bra for breastfeeding in; it has a second wee clip on it to open a flap on the front of the bra so your boob can poke out, but keeps your bra on so you're not actually hanging out!! Lol. They also have no underwire and generally go to big sizes more than regular bras. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I just got confused as Marks and Spencers have Maternity Bras and Nursing Bras :shrug: THe only thing I can find different is maternity bras aren't underwired, but I need the support, especially if they keep growing!
> 
> I had a friend work in a lingerie shop and she said back extenders will keep you going for a while. Must ask her for advice.Click to expand...

Both are the same thing I think. And you want to avoid underwires now, as the wire tends to create a pressure point and can lead to blocked ducts etc!!


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey PeachDaisy, I hope you don't mind but I noticed in your siggy you had to put ttc on hold. We had to wait a year while I was on the Mirena coil as my hysteroscopy showed type 3 (abnormal) cells from my womb lining. Thankfully I got the all clear in August. I just wanted to share as I could never find anyone in the same situation and I wanted to say I'm so glad it worked out for us both.


----------



## PeachDaisy

LoveCakes said:


> Hey PeachDaisy, I hope you don't mind but I noticed in your siggy you had to put ttc on hold. We had to wait a year while I was on the Mirena coil as my hysteroscopy showed type 3 (abnormal) cells from my womb lining. Thankfully I got the all clear in August. I just wanted to share as I could never find anyone in the same situation and I wanted to say I'm so glad it worked out for us both.

Oh wow very similar situation! How crazy? Yes, it is great to see it worked out for both of us :) Everything happens for a reason! Congratulations to you!


----------



## Buttons_01

I trying not to think about it too much but my symptoms seem to be going away. My bbs used to me sore when i walked lol but now they are only slightly sore when i touch them. And i didn't have any nausea this morning. Im also having a lot of TMI discharge. Keep going the bathroom yo check AF hasn't come. Maybe i am just thinking about it too much :/


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Sheffie said:


> Hey all, mind if I join? I've been trying to reserve too much excitement- this is my 3rd pregnancy though I lost the first 2. Finally got my BFP on thanksgiving though and things still seem to be going strong this far so I'm cautiously optimistic! I have my first U/S scheduled on 12/17 and will hopefully have something to show close family by Christmas. I'm waiting to tell most people though until 14 weeks... Explaining another M/C is not something I want to do.
> I'm about 5 weeks today and almost threw up when my husband ate a cheeseburger next to me. Sucks to feel sick, but I'm happier about it than not. Means things should be going well! Lol

Welcome Sheffie! I got my bfp on thanksgiving too and based on my o date am due August 10! :)

I'm sorry you've lost two pregnancies already. :hugs: I miscarried last spring and know how difficult it is. Morning sickness has been hitting me hard too, but I'm very grateful that it's going as it should be. With my other pregnancy, I miscarried at about six weeks but never had any morning sickness. I'm positive we'll both be getting our rainbows next August! <3


----------



## squirrel.

AerisandAlex said:


> I'm feeling the same with all you girls... I was driving myself nuts about all the 'what ifs' that I ran out to our local Wal-Mart and got another test... I expecting to get a 2-3weeks but instead I saw this!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/20131207_135006_zps89fe1a22.jpg
> 
> What do you girls make of this?
> 
> It wasn't FMU either...
> First time we tested we had the 1-2 weeks show up on 11/29/13, it's just a week later and now we're getting the 3+!!
> 
> DH is dancing around thinking it's multiples, I don't want to get my hopes up but this test really has me wondering now lol

I think it's quite normal for you to have a 3+ seeing as you're over 5 weeks. A week ago you may have been just on the border of 1-2 and 2-3, but it came up on the 1-2 end. The day after it may have been 2-3, lasted for nearly a week and then up to 3+. With my son I got my 3+ at 5+1.

Xx


----------



## ellitigg

My boobs definitely look bigger already and are heavier than they were. Who here plans to bf?

Welcome sheffie! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Lois22

Maybe try a lose sports bra? I bought maternity bras last time. Tbh they're a waste of money. Sooooo expensive!! 

I'm going to just buy bigger sized clothes and maybe 1 pair of maternity trousers this time. 

Xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Welcome to all the new ladies with :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

ellitigg said:


> My boobs definitely look bigger already and are heavier than they were. Who here plans to bf?
> 
> Welcome sheffie! H&H 9 months :)

I'll be bf'ing, I've bf all my babies :cloud9:

my boobs are growing already and god they hurt. X


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

ellitigg said:


> My boobs definitely look bigger already and are heavier than they were. Who here plans to bf?

I do! :) I haven't felt a huge change in my boobs, they're just slightly more tender and fuller than usual I guess, but nothing at all like they were my pms weeks while on the pill!


----------



## MummyJade

Im so hungry! Earlier I actually wanted to cry cos I wanted chilli nuts!! X


----------



## flyingduster

Well I am *still* breastfeeding my boy, so yes, I intend to bf bub too!! Lol.


----------



## addy1

LittleMinx said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> My boobs definitely look bigger already and are heavier than they were. Who here plans to bf?
> 
> Welcome sheffie! H&H 9 months :)
> 
> I'll be bf'ing, I've bf all my babies :cloud9:
> 
> my boobs are growing already and god they hurt. XClick to expand...

I will as well! I loved b'feeding my girls! It's the hardest, but most rewarding thing I have done:)


----------



## clynn11

congrats Sheffie!! Hoping for a sticky, sticky bean!


----------



## KirinM

Hi ladies, congratulations to all the new members.

I've got friends staying this weekend and have now done two days (full) of entertaining and socialising without a drink. It's been fun but quite hard to lie so much. I'm sure some of them know as they started talking about babies a lot earlier.

Got a text from my friend telling be she's 13 weeks pregnant. Desperately wanted to tell her but it was her day for news and I didn't want to try and steal her thunder (not to mention I'm so early on at the moment).

Severe nausea hit this morning. I felt like I had a massive hangover and was actually gagging at one point. I think either constantly eating or drinking seems to help.


----------



## KirbyT16

Hello, is it ok if I join? I am due on 8-14. My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years now and with the help of clomid, we were finally able to get a bfp in July this year but had a mc late August. We got another bfp last week. We have another dr appointment on Monday for more lab work and a ultrasound scheduled on the 23rd. I think once we have the ultrasound on the 23rd things will finally sink in, right now I am hesitant to get too excited.


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats to all new ladies with BFPs and welcome over!!!

I'm planning to breastfeed again. I managed to 14 months with my son before my supply ran out. It was also preventing him from sleeping through the night as he would wake for comfort. He had tongue tie when he was born and the first four weeks were pure and utter hell in terms of pain! I would howl and cry every time he latched on and the damage was just hideous! This time I'm getting baby checked by a peadiatrician before we leave hospital. After he had his tongue tie clipped, breastfeeding was a wonderful experience, but I never want a repeat of those first few weeks!

x


----------



## addy1

squirrel. said:


> Congrats to all new ladies with BFPs and welcome over!!!
> 
> I'm planning to breastfeed again. I managed to 14 months with my son before my supply ran out. It was also preventing him from sleeping through the night as he would wake for comfort. He had tongue tie when he was born and the first four weeks were pure and utter hell in terms of pain! I would howl and cry every time he latched on and the damage was just hideous! This time I'm getting baby checked by a peadiatrician before we leave hospital. After he had his tongue tie clipped, breastfeeding was a wonderful experience, but I never want a repeat of those first few weeks!
> 
> x

Good for you for sticking with it!!! When feeding my 2nd dd, she cut me open so bad she would spit up blood. Was horrible! Hoping things start out better the 3rd time!!


----------



## xEmmaDx

Anyone feeling wet some days and not others? For the last few days I have been fine but now I have that wet feeling again I am knicker checking again lol. Ugh roll on 12 week scan!!!


----------



## addy1

xEmmaDx said:


> Anyone feeling wet some days and not others? For the last few days I have been fine but now I have that wet feeling again I am knicker checking again lol. Ugh roll on 12 week scan!!!

I just noticed the slightest amount of pink. It was really very very light pink cm.....but now my nerves are shot and I am thinking the worst.


----------



## AerisandAlex

KirbyT16 said:


> Hello, is it ok if I join? I am due on 8-14. My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years now and with the help of clomid, we were finally able to get a bfp in July this year but had a mc late August. We got another bfp last week. We have another dr appointment on Monday for more lab work and a ultrasound scheduled on the 23rd. I think once we have the ultrasound on the 23rd things will finally sink in, right now I am hesitant to get too excited.

Congrats on your :bfp: !! HH 9 months! :D Love your little kitty too, we have one that's black and white too, I can't wait until she gets big like yours :D



addy1 - :hugs: If it's only a little and it's very very light, I wouldn't worry too much.. one thing I always remember is when I went to see my OB, she'd always tell me after seeing her, I might see some pink, but it's because everything is extra sensitive so anything could cause it but never to be really alarmed until its red, if it's red to call the OB.

But I could understand seeing anything would make you worry, I know I would (but I'm paranoid over little things lol) you could always try calling your OB/midwife on Monday and let them know and they can help ease your worries by probably sending for tests or seeing you earlier :)


----------



## Soulshaken

squirrel. said:


> Congrats to all new ladies with BFPs and welcome over!!!
> 
> I'm planning to breastfeed again. I managed to 14 months with my son before my supply ran out. It was also preventing him from sleeping through the night as he would wake for comfort. He had tongue tie when he was born and the first four weeks were pure and utter hell in terms of pain! I would howl and cry every time he latched on and the damage was just hideous! This time I'm getting baby checked by a peadiatrician before we leave hospital. After he had his tongue tie clipped, breastfeeding was a wonderful experience, but I never want a repeat of those first few weeks!
> 
> x

Hey ladies! Welcome to the new :bfp: mommas! soooo excited for you!:happydance: I seriously haven't looked at this thread for like TWO days and it's already pages and pages I've missed haha 

I hope everyone is feeling okay! (But still a little sick so we don't get nervous ;)) 

I plan on breastfeeding again but like you my son was tongue tied and it was SO difficult in the beginning, finally got the hang of it around 8 weeks with both of my boys and they both self-weaned at 9 months when they started walking!! :dohh: Hope to make it longer this time but if not 9 months is my goal!!


----------



## ellitigg

Lol flyingduster - will you aim to wean your older one or happy to bf both together?

I bf my son for 3.5 months before switching to formula. The reason I switched was because I was having supply issues and was getting very upset because DS would try to get more milk for like an hour and there would be nothing there. Eventually I was sorta borderline PND and I realised that the best thing for us both was to change to formula. This time I'm going to try to bf again. I want to make it at least the first 3 months but hopefully longer.


----------



## KirinM

Happy 5 weeks my fellow 10 August, pinkpolkadots, lovecakes and teacup.

Still not sleeping well. It's hard to fall asleep but I wake up really early.


----------



## flyingduster

ellitigg said:


> Lol flyingduster - will you aim to wean your older one or happy to bf both together?

I am happy to tandem feed if that happens, but I am happy to let him wean as my milk dries up too; I got him to over 2 years now, so I am happy either way.


----------



## LoveCakes

KirinM said:


> Happy 5 weeks my fellow 10 August, pinkpolkadots, lovecakes and teacup.
> 
> Still not sleeping well. It's hard to fall asleep but I wake up really early.

Woohoo! I've been going to bed and being fast asleep about 2hrs earlier than normal for the past week but last night I was wide awake at 1.30am. I did get a great lie in yesterday though.when I first found out I didn't sleep for days out of excitement lol


----------



## squirrel.

addy1 said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Anyone feeling wet some days and not others? For the last few days I have been fine but now I have that wet feeling again I am knicker checking again lol. Ugh roll on 12 week scan!!!
> 
> I just noticed the slightest amount of pink. It was really very very light pink cm.....but now my nerves are shot and I am thinking the worst.Click to expand...

Hi there,

If it's just pink then don't worry too much! It's quite common to have some bleeding in early pregnancy and is probably just from your cervix. Have you BDd recently? That might have irritated your cervix.

x


----------



## squirrel.

Morning ladies,

Well I've woken up in pain this morning, pain in my back :( I had terrible back problems with my son in the last month as he was back to back and big. I'm hoping this is a one off and my problems aren't starting ridiculously early with this one - I'm worried he damaged me more than I realised and my back is just shot. It's just over half way up and on the right side. I had quite a few problems with right-sided back pain with him, hence why I'm concerned. It started in the night, so I'm hopeful I just pulled something in my sleep. We'll see over the next few days.

Back pain doesn't indicate ectopic usually, does it? I've double checked the NHS symptoms and it states shoulder pain at the tip is a concern, along with abdominal pain and bleeding. I haven't got any of these and my digital went up from 1-2 to 2-3 quite quickly and after tearing my tests apart seems to be progressing really well.... so I don't think it is ectopic, but I want to rule that out in my paranoid twitterings!

Last night we were at our friend's house for a massive fake-Christmas dinner. One of the girl's has just announced her pregnancy and everyone was talking about it. I totally didn't want to steal her thunder and it's too soon for us to say, but I had to bite my tongue several times to stop myself blabbering our secret :)

I'm sure people noticed though - I went to the loo probably about ten times :blush: (frequent urination may have begun!) and I wasn't drinking alcohol. I also nearly fell asleep on the sofa and had to question what sort of cheese had been used in the starter (in case it wasn't pasteurised). Actually, I'm sure they were probably too focused on our other pregnant friend to notice! I also think I got a wave of nausea last night and this morning :happydance: we'll see if that continues!

x


----------



## MummyJade

Congratulations to all the new bfps! 

So who's finding out team pink or blue or staying yellow?! 
I wanna stay team yellow but im guna ask the person doing the ultrasound to write it on a bit of paper and pop into an envelope just in case we change our minds ha! 

No sickness feeling today but I generally get it afternoonish the last few days! 
X


----------



## 28329

My son was back to back too. It was awful. Back pain is common in early pregnancy so I'm sure you've nothing to worry about


----------



## 28329

MummyJade said:


> Congratulations to all the new bfps!
> 
> So who's finding out team pink or blue or staying yellow?!
> I wanna stay team yellow but im guna ask the person doing the ultrasound to write it on a bit of paper and pop into an envelope just in case we change our minds ha!
> 
> No sickness feeling today but I generally get it afternoonish the last few days!
> X

I'm finding out what team we're on. I have everything for a boy so need to know if shopping is needed.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've got backache this time. I didn't get it at all with my son.

We'll stay team :yellow:. I thought of doing the envelope thing, but I'd rather not have the option. Just to look away during the anomaly scan when they're checking out the bladder etc. That's what we did last time. :)


----------



## glbaby1

ellitigg said:


> My boobs definitely look bigger already and are heavier than they were. Who here plans to bf?
> 
> Welcome sheffie! H&H 9 months :)

Definitely breastfeeding! It took two kids to officially break in the bb's because it was smooth sailing with my third. Plus it helps tremendously with losing the baby weight.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks 28. I know rationally I need to not worry about this, but that last month was tough! 

I'll be finding out this time. I like finding out so we can prepare by getting all the stuff ready - though this time we'll have most things, we'll just need to buy some new clothes if it's a girl. I also like to prepare emotionally. I found that by knowing he was a boy and giving him his name, I was able to bond so well with my son before he was born. Personally, I don't think I would have been able to do that so well if I hadn't know what he was. I would have found it hard to imagine him in there and imagien what it would be like when he was born. We want to have three children and we'd love at least one of each. If this one is a girl, then on the last try we'll try team yellow. If we had everything we needed for both boy and girl, then I would want to experience not knowing the last time. If this one is a boy though, we'll be finding out with the last one too. 

x


----------



## MummyJade

Yeah i found out with my daughter! But i do like the thought of a surprise...

Just dunno if im strong enough to not cave ha! 
X


----------



## 28329

Squirrel, it's easy to worry, it's in our nature. That bfp is the start of it.


----------



## LittleMinx

I'll be finding out because i'm far too impatient to wait! x


----------



## teacup

Hi *Clynn*, I tested again yesterday morning at 5 weeks and had a very faint positive, and then started spotting. It's over for me, hopefully our forever baby will be soon. 

I hope everyone has a healthy happy nine months! xx


----------



## LittleMinx

teacup - I'm so sorry hunni :hugs:


----------



## teacup

LittleMinx said:


> teacup - I'm so sorry hunni :hugs:

Thank you LittleMinx. :hugs: I thought things would be different with this pregnancy and heard that two miscarriages in a row were rare. But I'll know next time not to have my hopes up too much. xx


----------



## Arlandria

Aw teacup :hugs: do you definitely think it's over? There's always hope honey xxx (I know easier said!) 

Get plenty of rest xx


----------



## squirrel.

Teacup - I'm so sorry this is happening to you again :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow baby soon!!

x


----------



## 28329

Oh teacup, I'm so sorry. I know how you're feeling hun.


----------



## MummyJade

Big hugs teacup xx


----------



## teacup

Thank you Arlandria, Squirrel, Katy and MummyJade. xxx My positive test yesterday was even lighter than the one I did a week ago so I'm quite sure it's all over. 

I got my McDonalds yesterday anyway! So that cheered me up a little. :haha: I was very sad yesterday but am more looking forward to trying again now. xx


----------



## tori0713

Sending hugs your way, teacup. I am so sorry. You are so strong and have such a positive outlook. Also, yay for McDonalds!


----------



## teacup

tori0713 said:


> Sending hugs your way, teacup. I am so sorry. You are so strong and have such a positive outlook. Also, yay for McDonalds!

Thank you Tori. Off to look at some Christmassy displays now to cheer us up. xx


----------



## PeachDaisy

:( So sorry teacup. Thinking of you!


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm so sorry teacup :hugs: praying for you! Nothing I will say will make things better but stay strong! It is definitely a difficult time :(

We are planning on finding out, but I'm not sure if my fiancé will be there to find out. He may be stuck working. So I would have them tell my mom or his mom and we'll probably do a cake or something for both us to find out at the same time


----------



## LoveCakes

So sorry teacup. Look after yourself.

Ill be team yellow. Our hospital won't tell you anyway so we'd have to get a private scan. As its our first we don't want to find out early though.

I had ordered tests last week and after saying no more tests when they arrived I couldn't resist. So glad to see a nice strong positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## addy1

I am so sorry Teacup. :(


Thanks for the reassurance ladies. In my head I know that seeing a bit of pink is not that uncommon.....but emotionally seeing it is super devastating. Brings back so many horrible memories. I am feeling slightly crampy and my back is sore. I will be praying I just slept funny and that this is not the start of something serious.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I'm so sorry teacup! :hugs: I'm glad you got your McDonalds though! Take care of yourself... Third times a charm!


----------



## squirrel.

LoveCakes that's a nice blazing positive! I've bought those tests off Amazon for the last year or so (I test a lot! Even when on the pill!). I hated them last cycle when they didn't give the faintest bit of a line and threw them in the bottom of my drawer. Obviously they weren't working because I wasn't pregnant :D but I did read bad reviews about them on amazon, which made me hide them away.

Well I just went and dug one out after seeing yours and got a huge positive as well, with the test line no different to the control line. Put a big smile on my face. The number of times I stared at those tests hoping for one to go positive. This time, it started showing a BFP as soon as the dye moved up the stick.

My digital two-pack arrived today (on a Sunday, go amazon prime!), so I'll test one tomorrow morning and if it's 2-3 (which it probably will be) I'll save the other one for the end of the week.

Testing madness!

x


----------



## 28329

God bless clear blue conception indicator. Merry christmas!
 



Attached Files:







20131208_154546_zpsddb99827.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats 28, after yesterday's dark lines I'm not surprised! I hope I can get mine tomorrow!

x


----------



## 28329

Fingers crossed! I hope you get it too.


----------



## Soulshaken

So sorry teacup :( I know too many of us know how hard that is... especially around the holidays... will be praying for your rainbow baby ASAP. When my rainbow was born i'm pretty sure I didn't stop crying tears of joy for a month straight. (who am I kidding I'm still crying)

I'm glad to hear those that breastfed two that the third may be easier?? It was SO hard to work through terrible feeders PLUS some post partum depression when you are so thankful for a healthy baby... it was all just so hard at first! It would be nice to have an easy feeding experience this time! 

I absolutely have to find out the gender ASAP! I'm so impatient it's ridiculous haha partly how I found out 5 days before my missed period that I was preggo! :haha: Plus we have ONLY boys in my family, so we will be needing to get some girly clothes if we get lucky enough to have pink this time ! 

Anyone announcing around Christmas and have any cute ideas to share?? I'm going "public" on Christmas b/c I want to have all my friends/family praying for this little bean, and God forbid something would happen, it will be better for me to have their support than grieving in silence (again)


----------



## LittleMinx

28329 said:


> God bless clear blue conception indicator. Merry christmas!

:happydance: x


----------



## silverbell

teacup, I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thinking of you x


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm so weak... Just announced it on facebook

This Christmas is going to be so magical Its also going to be our LAST as a family of 5.. ***** & I are over the moon to announce that we are PREGNANT and expecting the newest member of the **** household in July 2014 &#9829;&#9829;

So everybody knows and its kind of a relief .. Now to relax and enjoy xmas :)


----------



## 28329

I struggled not to blurt it out to my sister yesterday but with my son being only 6 months old there may not be so much excitement!


----------



## AerisandAlex

teacup said:


> Hi *Clynn*, I tested again yesterday morning at 5 weeks and had a very faint positive, and then started spotting. It's over for me, hopefully our forever baby will be soon.
> 
> I hope everyone has a healthy happy nine months! xx

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear teacup, I'm hoping you get your rainbow baby soon, you're in my thoughts.


----------



## LittleMinx

28329 said:


> I struggled not to blurt it out to my sister yesterday but with my son being only 6 months old there may not be so much excitement!

Oh bless ya hun! :hugs:

No body would of expected this from us as our youngest is 4 and everyone kinda thought we were done :haha: x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

teacup said:


> Hi *Clynn*, I tested again yesterday morning at 5 weeks and had a very faint positive, and then started spotting. It's over for me, hopefully our forever baby will be soon.
> 
> I hope everyone has a healthy happy nine months! xx

Teacup - I am so sorry hun. Sending lots of :hugs: your way. Take care of yourself


----------



## squirrel.

28329 said:


> I struggled not to blurt it out to my sister yesterday but with my son being only 6 months old there may not be so much excitement!

Do you think they'll disaprove? Because a 1.25 year gap is really common. My brother and I are a year and three months apart (though our eldest brother is 2.5 years older than my other brother). I want to have a really small gap between number two and three - work permitting.

x


----------



## 28329

I don't think they'll disapprove, and even if they do that is totally their problem. My sisters have 13 months between them so not much can be said :haha: My in laws know. Seeing as my fiancé shouldn't be able to conceive without ivf they're so excited.


----------



## LoveCakes

Squirrel with both ovulation and pregnancy ones of these tests when they're faint it takes about 10 min but for a definite positive like today it went dark as soon as the pink touched it. So glad to hear you got such a good result! Hubby doesn't understand why I'm still testing but after seing a BFN so many times knowing it will be a BFP is so addictive. Plus like today's it keeps my mind at rest.

I used them as with my crazy cycles I never knew where I was and knew it would be a long road so didn't want it to cost a fortune. I got a cb digi for final confirmation once I got my faint +be.


----------



## RileysMummy

Hi ladies can I join. Got my faint bfp on Friday with afternoon pee on a FR and a stronger line with fmu on Friday. ICs are hardly showing still. Going by lmp I'll be only 4 weeks on Tuesday due, duedate August 19th.

We have a 3 year old girl. She was our second child after our first was a boy called Riley stillborn at 25 weeks in 2009. Had an early mc.resulting in a d&c February this year :(

Feeling of course very anxious. This dull ache I have in my.left ovary doesn't help either but nothing I can do can change things, so just hoping and praying.

Big hugs and luck to you all.xx


----------



## flyingduster

Oh teacup, I am so sorry. Bloody sucks at this time of the year too!!! Not that it doesn't suck at any other time.... Ugh, you know what I mean. Thinking of you anyway!! Xxx


I am leaning towards staying team yellow cos we did with our first! It didn't 'matter' then though, cos we didn't already have anything, but this time we have everything rather boyish! Though if its a girl she'll just be wearing dinosaurs and trucks anyway cos we're not gonna go buy more for her!! So yeah, dunno. I feel sooooo strongly its a girl, but I don't know if its intuition or hope that says that!! Lol


----------



## LittleMinx

Of course you can RileysMummy... Congrats xxxx I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

RileysMummy said:


> Hi ladies can I join. Got my faint bfp on Friday with afternoon pee on a FR and a stronger line with fmu on Friday. ICs are hardly showing still. Going by lmp I'll be only 4 weeks on Tuesday due, duedate August 19th.
> 
> We have a 3 year old girl. She was our second child after our first was a boy called Riley stillborn at 25 weeks in 2009. Had an early mc.resulting in a d&c February this year :(
> 
> Feeling of course very anxious. This dull ache I have in my.left ovary doesn't help either but nothing I can do can change things, so just hoping and praying.
> 
> Big hugs and luck to you all.xx

Congrats on your :bfp: so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months


----------



## RileysMummy

Thanks girls and all the best to you :hugs: xx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Welcome RileysMummy! So sorry for your losses:hugs:

How is everyone today? My morning sickness has been a bit more tame today. The nausea is still there but I've been able to eat real food! :) I've been sleeping in my sea bands so maybe that helps? Hope you all are have a wonderful Sunday! :)


----------



## MummyJade

Ive not felt sick at all today! I have no idea if bubs is boy or girl! 

Ive sent OH to Tesco to get me food :) gotta love him... 
Im tempted to get an early scan just before xmas so we know all is ok to tell family...

Anyone else thinking the same?! X


----------



## RileysMummy

I have a dull ache in my left ovary and the bottom of my.stomach feels heavy. Hope it's nothing. Xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I don't get a scan until 12-14 weeks (mid January hopefully), but we've already told close family. 

Cheri22 predicts I'm having a girl, and we think it's a girl too. I don't care as long as he or she is healthy :)


----------



## MummyJade

Hopefully its nothing rileysmummy.... 

Yeah we dont get scans till 11/12 weeks (with my daughter they only did 20 week scans) so thinking of going private just to put us at ease cos 6/7 weeks seems so far away! X


----------



## clynn11

Teacup- I am soooo sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I added your :angel: to the front page. Hoping you get your rainbow BFP soon!

Congrats to the new BFPs and welcome to the August Due Date group! If you haven't yet, vote for your favorite name in the poll at the top of the page! :)

Happy 6 weeks to: Klara0412!!! Sweet pea week!!!

Happy 5 weeks to: KirinM, PnkPolkaDots, and LoveCakes!! You've got yourselves some little apple seeds!!!


----------



## LittleMinx

You are doing an awesome job Clynn xx


----------



## squirrel.

MummyJade said:


> Ive not felt sick at all today! I have no idea if bubs is boy or girl!
> 
> Ive sent OH to Tesco to get me food :) gotta love him...
> Im tempted to get an early scan just before xmas so we know all is ok to tell family...
> 
> Anyone else thinking the same?! X

I'm having a private scan on the 23rd for exactly the same reason. I want to tell family at Christmas, as they'll guess anyway, and I want to tell them with some certainty that we're pregnant and everything is going okay. I found a cheap-ish one for London - £75. All the other ones I found here were £150.

x


----------



## teacup

Thank you ladies. Your support and kind words mean a lot, I'm sad I can't stay in this group! I hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies. :flower: Might have a glass of wine tonight... :wine: xxx


----------



## teacup

clynn11 said:


> Teacup- I am soooo sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I added your :angel: to the front page. Hoping you get your rainbow BFP soon!

Thank you Clynn. xx :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Just been having a nosy at other months' threads and am getting really excited about this pregnancy. Seeing all those ladies at different stages of their pregnancies made me so excited for the different stages myself. I remember them so well with my son, I feel so lucky to be going through it all again! It will go so quickly. I'm going to try and enjoy being pregnant and try to worry less.

My new years resolution: Try to worry less and enjoy being pregnant (by then I'll have had a scan, so this will be easier than now!).

x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

clynn11 said:


> Teacup- I am soooo sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I added your :angel: to the front page. Hoping you get your rainbow BFP soon!
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs and welcome to the August Due Date group! If you haven't yet, vote for your favorite name in the poll at the top of the page! :)
> 
> Happy 6 weeks to: Klara0412!!! Sweet pea week!!!
> 
> Happy 5 weeks to: KirinM, PnkPolkaDots, and LoveCakes!! You've got yourselves some little apple seeds!!!

You're doing a fabulous job clynn! Very much appreciated! :)


----------



## clynn11

Awww thanks ladies :hugs: I appreciate it.

So sorry for all of those who have lost little ones these past few days. This thread gained 4 angels in 3 days :( <3

My symptoms so far: Constipation sucks. I'm thirsty constantly. I think my boobs have grown a little. The past 3 days i've woke up feeling woozy, but that's only RIGHT when I wake up and then it goes away. I clench my teeth constantly now and don't know why. Keep having ridiculous dreams of my husband cheating or doing drugs (last night he was shooting up heroin in the space needle (wtf we've never even been there). SO WEIRD!! Lol. Still loving eggs!! And peeing A LOT.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

clynn11 said:


> Keep having ridiculous dreams of my husband cheating or doing drugs (last night he was shooting up heroin in the space needle (wtf we've never even been there).

Lol, you must've been visiting me!! ;)


----------



## xEmmaDx

Feeling good today and excited!! Can't believe I am pregnant and even though it's still really early I am starting to get excited!!! :) 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt190604.aspx


----------



## HWPG

Still here, still reading. Not much to say though.
I have a scan on dec 18 at 7+2 weeks. It's normal in America to do a 8 week or so scan, and we'll be telling our families at Christmas (regardless of scan outcome). 
Minimal symptoms here - boobs still sore, some waves of being light headed. Today I've had a crazy back ache all day, from top to bottom. Is this even a symptom? But I'm trying to rest assured with no bleeding and no cramps, and be happy (for now) that I'm not hit with bad ms. Plus, I'm pregnant! Which is so amazing and nothing I thought would ever happen to me. OH keeps making jokey phrases about what to eat, how we'll raise the baby, what exercise I should be doing - all joking, I haven't heard anything serious come out of his mouth yet. But it is nice to hear him refer to "the baby" or "our family". 
I'm roasting a chicken for dinner; it's gonna be so good......!


----------



## mel28nicole

Rileysmummy - I'm due the 19th as well! Had to have a D&C back in August for my MC too. Happy and healthy 9 months dear!

Clynn- will we be having a siggy to add once the thread has an official name? I think all those for the other months are so adorable!


----------



## RileysMummy

mel28nicole said:


> Rileysmummy - I'm due the 19th as well! Had to have a D&C back in August for my MC too. Happy and healthy 9 months dear!
> 
> Clynn- will we be having a siggy to add once the thread has an official name? I think all those for the other months are so adorable!

Ah hello! How exciting to find someone the same stage :) sorry for your loss :hugs: have you had any cramps? Mine are sorta like period pains, my af would be the upcoming Tuesday x


----------



## clynn11

mel- I don't know how to make those little banner things, so after the poll is over and we have a name, if someone knows how to make them they are more than welcome to and I will add them to the front page :)


----------



## flyingduster

I have pretty minimal symptoms too. A little nausea at times, general lack of appetite, and exhaustion. A few crampy feelings but not much now.

I did just now wipe a little dull pinkish cm, which made my heart stop momentarily, but I know it can happen and not be an issue. Though it does worry me slightly cos I haven't DONE anything, so dunno why it'd randomly spot like that?? But trying not to think too much about it, cos either way there really isn't anything I can do or change, so what will be, will be. 

I announced on Facebook last week, having told all our family in the days before, so everyone knows for us!!


----------



## 28329

Rileysmummy, I have been having af cramps. I had tyem quite often throughout my whole pregnancy with my son. They are common when you would be due your period and they're also growing pains. Don't go worrying about it, it's normal.


----------



## Sheffie

HWPG said:


> Still here, still reading. Not much to say though.
> I have a scan on dec 18 at 7+2 weeks. It's normal in America to do a 8 week or so scan, and we'll be telling our families at Christmas (regardless of scan outcome).
> Minimal symptoms here - boobs still sore, some waves of being light headed. Today I've had a crazy back ache all day, from top to bottom. Is this even a symptom? But I'm trying to rest assured with no bleeding and no cramps, and be happy (for now) that I'm not hit with bad ms. Plus, I'm pregnant! Which is so amazing and nothing I thought would ever happen to me. OH keeps making jokey phrases about what to eat, how we'll raise the baby, what exercise I should be doing - all joking, I haven't heard anything serious come out of his mouth yet. But it is nice to hear him refer to "the baby" or "our family".
> I'm roasting a chicken for dinner; it's gonna be so good......!

Hey, I just saw your sig says you conceived in Hawaii? Me and my hubby did the same, but in Aruba, lol. I think vacations are good for baby making ;)


----------



## tori0713

I'm having some AF like cramps, too. She'd be just ready to leave if she had shown. It's the first time in my life I've ever missed my period. I've always had a regular 28 day cycle, it's weird still she didn't show, haha!

I finally decided to take something for the constipation. It's been a week and I've been miserable. I used to be so regular before getting pregnant, and I even took a nap today and dreamed about pooping, so it was time.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

tori0713 said:


> I even took a nap today and dreamed about pooping, so it was time.

That made me giggle :haha: The joys of pregnancy :flower:


----------



## mel28nicole

RileysMummy said:


> Ah hello! How exciting to find someone the same stage :) sorry for your loss :hugs: have you had any cramps? Mine are sorta like period pains, my af would be the upcoming Tuesday x

Mine would have been due Tuesday as well! I had faint positives Tuesday and Wednesday and got a nice line and a yes on a digital on Thursday. I've only had some lower back pain, no cramping. Makes me really nervous tho :( and anytime I feel wet I feel like I'm bleeding but it's just CM lol


----------



## addy1

flyingduster said:


> I have pretty minimal symptoms too. A little nausea at times, general lack of appetite, and exhaustion. A few crampy feelings but not much now.
> 
> I did just now wipe a little dull pinkish cm, which made my heart stop momentarily, but I know it can happen and not be an issue. Though it does worry me slightly cos I haven't DONE anything, so dunno why it'd randomly spot like that?? But trying not to think too much about it, cos either way there really isn't anything I can do or change, so what will be, will be.
> 
> I announced on Facebook last week, having told all our family in the days before, so everyone knows for us!!

I had the exact same pink yesterday, at 5w4d....nothing today though. I read that the embryo doubles in size from week 5 to 6, so it might be from growing so much?


----------



## squirrel.

Anyone know how far the round ligaments of the uterus stretch out? I've had weird hot/burning sensations and muscle tension radiating out towards my hips. It's not ovary pain, as it feels muscular. I'm sure it's just everything stretching and getting ready, just wondering how far those ligaments go... or if it's muscles? Strange feeling! I've had a feeling like I've done too many situps today too, even though I haven't done any!

x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Squirrel I'm wondering that too... I've had quite a few twinges in the front part of my uterus, and a bit of tension in my hips now and then. Pretty far though, I'm guessing. :)


----------



## glbaby1

tori0713 said:


> I'm having some AF like cramps, too. She'd be just ready to leave if she had shown. It's the first time in my life I've ever missed my period. I've always had a regular 28 day cycle, it's weird still she didn't show, haha!
> 
> I finally decided to take something for the constipation. It's been a week and I've been miserable. I used to be so regular before getting pregnant, and I even took a nap today and dreamed about pooping, so it was time.

I have had wicked constipation as well. My mom told me to drink some prune juice, which is super nasty. It helped me go, but it was still really hard... Pun intended! What did u end up taking and did it work?


----------



## tori0713

glbaby1 said:


> tori0713 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having some AF like cramps, too. She'd be just ready to leave if she had shown. It's the first time in my life I've ever missed my period. I've always had a regular 28 day cycle, it's weird still she didn't show, haha!
> 
> I finally decided to take something for the constipation. It's been a week and I've been miserable. I used to be so regular before getting pregnant, and I even took a nap today and dreamed about pooping, so it was time.
> 
> I have had wicked constipation as well. My mom told me to drink some prune juice, which is super nasty. It helped me go, but it was still really hard... Pun intended! What did u end up taking and did it work?Click to expand...

I took Dulcolax, as per the safe medications from my doctor's recommendation on their medications safe during pregnancy website. I had taken it before when I had constipation issues after surgery and it worked wonders. I finally went just a bit ago! I, too, extremely dislike anything prune (when taking painkillers after surgery and on a liquid diet and couldn't have any fiber, I had to drink prune juice and eat baby food prunes, YUCK!).


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, I have been feeling cramps and most of the time they come and go. Used to that. Few occasional pokes. I get nervous when I get this constant pressure though! Like a week ago and today! It's mostly present when sitting and in bed. 

Also mild nausea on and off today. Mostly switching with hunger! And don't even get me started on constipation lol. Started with Benefiber today!


----------



## xEmmaDx

addy1 said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> I have pretty minimal symptoms too. A little nausea at times, general lack of appetite, and exhaustion. A few crampy feelings but not much now.
> 
> I did just now wipe a little dull pinkish cm, which made my heart stop momentarily, but I know it can happen and not be an issue. Though it does worry me slightly cos I haven't DONE anything, so dunno why it'd randomly spot like that?? But trying not to think too much about it, cos either way there really isn't anything I can do or change, so what will be, will be.
> 
> I announced on Facebook last week, having told all our family in the days before, so everyone knows for us!!
> 
> I had the exact same pink yesterday, at 5w4d....nothing today though. I read that the embryo doubles in size from week 5 to 6, so it might be from growing so much?Click to expand...

I've just had this tonight so now I am back to freaking out. Geez I did not expect early pregnancy to be so awful and exciting at the same time!


----------



## flyingduster

xEmmaDx said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> I have pretty minimal symptoms too. A little nausea at times, general lack of appetite, and exhaustion. A few crampy feelings but not much now.
> 
> I did just now wipe a little dull pinkish cm, which made my heart stop momentarily, but I know it can happen and not be an issue. Though it does worry me slightly cos I haven't DONE anything, so dunno why it'd randomly spot like that?? But trying not to think too much about it, cos either way there really isn't anything I can do or change, so what will be, will be.
> 
> I announced on Facebook last week, having told all our family in the days before, so everyone knows for us!!
> 
> I had the exact same pink yesterday, at 5w4d....nothing today though. I read that the embryo doubles in size from week 5 to 6, so it might be from growing so much?Click to expand...
> 
> I've just had this tonight so now I am back to freaking out. Geez I did not expect early pregnancy to be so awful and exciting at the same time!Click to expand...

The whoooooole pregnancy is like this! Lol. Something always pops up to worry you.

I have been feeling nauseous and haven't had any more pink, so feeling OK about it all so far


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Those of you who have been pregnant before and had early morning sickness... When did it start going away?? I'd take about any other symptom right now.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Those of you who have been pregnant before and had early morning sickness... When did it start going away?? I'd take about any other symptom right now.

Lol, when I was pregnant with my son I had it into my third trimester. I hope it doesn't last that long for you. I know it seems bad now, but it does get better :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Emma, I've been having that "wet" feeling on and off too. Really annoying. 

I know I'm proabably being paranoid, but I've been having some on and off pain on my right side, and my mind goes immediately to ectopic. The pain is above my waist, and a little bit into my back, and also down my leg a little. I almost wonder if it's a little sciatica? Any opinions? The pain isn't bad, and it is kind of migrating and isn't totally constant. Not really sure what to think. 

Teacup, I'm so sorry for your loss. Praying for you.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

DenyseGiguere said:


> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who have been pregnant before and had early morning sickness... When did it start going away?? I'd take about any other symptom right now.
> 
> Lol, when I was pregnant with my son I had it into my third trimester. I hope it doesn't last that long for you. I know it seems bad now, but it does get better :)Click to expand...

Thanks Denyse! I hope it doesn't go into my third trimester! Was it just as bad the whole time or did it ease up later on? I could with low grade nausea the whole time! :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## flyingduster

My nausea continued off and on the whole pregnancy, and the few times I vomited were scattered along the whole pregnancy too... GENERALLY it improves after sorta 14ish weeks once the placenta really has kicked in properly, but may not actually lift totally, and may continue the entire time too...

I get an almost 'stitch' feeling up in my waist/ribs area at times, but I reckon its just everything moving and stretching and hormones affecting it too.... I also think I'm more aware too!!! Lol.


So now my husband is home saying his bosses are trying to push to get him in to this new job before Christmas!! Eep! We don't even know if he's got the job, but I thought we had until mid January, if he got it, to move town. Sounds like we may be up and moving very soon!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

PnkPolkaDots said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PnkPolkaDots said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who have been pregnant before and had early morning sickness... When did it start going away?? I'd take about any other symptom right now.
> 
> Lol, when I was pregnant with my son I had it into my third trimester. I hope it doesn't last that long for you. I know it seems bad now, but it does get better :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Denyse! I hope it doesn't go into my third trimester! Was it just as bad the whole time or did it ease up later on? I could with low grade nausea the whole time! :)
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

When it first started it was terrible...I was throwing up and the nausea was bad. It all started one day when I smelled my husband's coffee....he had to pull over to the side of the road. That's what started it for me. So far I've been able to still drink coffee this pregnancy, but I don't have it every day like I used to. I'm pretty sure that soon I won't be able to drink it at all.

I'm feeling okay - the nausea and metallic taste picks up when I don't eat for a little while. Other than that, sore boobs and really tired. Kinda excited to be 6 weeks now, only another 6 to go before my scan lol.


----------



## RileysMummy

mel28nicole said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Ah hello! How exciting to find someone the same stage :) sorry for your loss :hugs: have you had any cramps? Mine are sorta like period pains, my af would be the upcoming Tuesday x
> 
> Mine would have been due Tuesday as well! I had faint positives Tuesday and Wednesday and got a nice line and a yes on a digital on Thursday. I've only had some lower back pain, no cramping. Makes me really nervous tho :( and anytime I feel wet I feel like I'm bleeding but it's just CM lolClick to expand...

Ah wow we are alike lol :) x

'Glad' it's not just me with cramps. Had another really faint with an ic, so getting a FR today for tomorrow xx


----------



## ellitigg

Urgh. Anyone else feel a bit like someone put a ball of lead in your stomach? I guess it's just gas but it makes me feel a bit :sick: Breakfast seemed to help a bit. It's like a hangover.


----------



## flyingduster

ellitigg said:


> Urgh. Anyone else feel a bit like someone put a ball of lead in your stomach? I guess it's just gas but it makes me feel a bit :sick: Breakfast seemed to help a bit. It's like a hangover.

Yes!!! That *heavy* bloated feeling is one of the main symptoms that made me test!! It has eased a little, but is still there.


----------



## WanaBaba

Wow just had to catch up with around 14 pages lol.
Teacup I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies :)

I have been finding it so hard to sleep the past few nights, I am shattered but I keep waking up and then it takes forever to fall back to sleep. Was really worried on Saturday afternoon as I had really bad pains they felt like very strong period cramps and also very achey legs, has anyone else had achey legs? Luckily it was gone by Sunday though and now back to having on and off random mild cramps. I still have awful sickness feeling which never goes away but yesterday I was able to eat Sunday lunch which was great haha. I had to take my sea bands off as I woke up this morning and my hands were numb?!
I plan on breastfeeding this time, it didn't work out with my daughter and I didn't get much support so gave up and went to formula but regretted it not long after and always have so gonna try my hardest this time to make it work!
I've been feeling so misserable the past week or so and not sure why I think the sickness played a big part but the past few days I've been feeling more cheerfull so I'm pleased about that as felt so guilty feeling so down when I should be feeling on top of the world! I am so grateful and so thankful and feeling so lucky though to have this little bean in my tummy I still cannot believe it :cloud9:


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning..

:wohoo: after a week of having the kids home with HFMD i am now child free,.. I love my kiddos so much, but they are such crazy little beings and i am now shattered! Time to relax :D


----------



## MummyJade

squirrel. said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Ive not felt sick at all today! I have no idea if bubs is boy or girl!
> 
> Ive sent OH to Tesco to get me food :) gotta love him...
> Im tempted to get an early scan just before xmas so we know all is ok to tell family...
> 
> Anyone else thinking the same?! X
> 
> I'm having a private scan on the 23rd for exactly the same reason. I want to tell family at Christmas, as they'll guess anyway, and I want to tell them with some certainty that we're pregnant and everything is going okay. I found a cheap-ish one for London - £75. All the other ones I found here were £150.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah are cheapist is 80 which I dont think is too bad considering..
I rang one place and they wanted 150... 
I wanna ours on the 23rd... So hopefully they can fit us in! 

X


----------



## KirinM

My nausea is definitely getting worse which is sort of reassuring and my boobs are pretty sore now. I have a day off work today (has holiday to use up before the end of the year) and I'm probably going to spend it lying down as I'm still struggling to sleep so feel shattered during the day.

Has anyone else lost their appetite? I don't think I've felt hungry for days!


----------



## 28329

All I wanna do is eat! 3 meals just isn't enough :haha:

I had a crazy dream last night. Me and fiance had our 12 week scan and it was twins. I woke up in a cold sweat!


----------



## MummyJade

28329... I am the same! Food is all I think about!

Ive just booked an early scan could only get us in the 20th Dec... So hopefully we will see something xx


----------



## xEmmaDx

KirinM said:


> My nausea is definitely getting worse which is sort of reassuring and my boobs are pretty sore now. I have a day off work today (has holiday to use up before the end of the year) and I'm probably going to spend it lying down as I'm still struggling to sleep so feel shattered during the day.
> 
> Has anyone else lost their appetite? I don't think I've felt hungry for days!

I've lost my appetite. I haven't had much of one since I found out I was pregnant, not sure if it's nerves or what. I try and make myself eat a slice of toast in the morning but I'm pratically forcing myself lol. 

Today I don't have many symptoms at all. Boobs are still a little sore and I have an upset stomach but not sure if that is a symptom. 

How is everyone else feeling today?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## MichelleW

xEmmaDx said:


> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> My nausea is definitely getting worse which is sort of reassuring and my boobs are pretty sore now. I have a day off work today (has holiday to use up before the end of the year) and I'm probably going to spend it lying down as I'm still struggling to sleep so feel shattered during the day.
> 
> Has anyone else lost their appetite? I don't think I've felt hungry for days!
> 
> I've lost my appetite. I haven't had much of one since I found out I was pregnant, not sure if it's nerves or what. I try and make myself eat a slice of toast in the morning but I'm pratically forcing myself lol.
> 
> Today I don't have many symptoms at all. Boobs are still a little sore and I have an upset stomach but not sure if that is a symptom.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspxClick to expand...

Hi Emma,

I'm exactly the same as you, completely lost my apetite, I feel like I should be eating but there is just nothing I want, nothing to tempt me at all and I keep going without food which is making me light headed and feeling a little sick but I know its just cause I havent ate anything, so then force myself to eat, my sore boobs keep coming and going at certain times of the day and I had an upset tummy on saturday xxx


----------



## HWPG

happy 6 weeks to my EDD buddies! go sweet peas!
i feel fine. i am hungry more frequently, but overall fine. had a pretty sore back all day yesterday, had to squat instead of lean, that type of stuff. 
i'm feeling a bit fat - not bloated, but more like the fat i already had on my belly i can no longer suck in. meh. whatre you gonna do? i am not constipated or anything yet, so counting my blessings for that!


----------



## xEmmaDx

MichelleW said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> My nausea is definitely getting worse which is sort of reassuring and my boobs are pretty sore now. I have a day off work today (has holiday to use up before the end of the year) and I'm probably going to spend it lying down as I'm still struggling to sleep so feel shattered during the day.
> 
> Has anyone else lost their appetite? I don't think I've felt hungry for days!
> 
> I've lost my appetite. I haven't had much of one since I found out I was pregnant, not sure if it's nerves or what. I try and make myself eat a slice of toast in the morning but I'm pratically forcing myself lol.
> 
> Today I don't have many symptoms at all. Boobs are still a little sore and I have an upset stomach but not sure if that is a symptom.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Emma,
> 
> I'm exactly the same as you, completely lost my apetite, I feel like I should be eating but there is just nothing I want, nothing to tempt me at all and I keep going without food which is making me light headed and feeling a little sick but I know its just cause I havent ate anything, so then force myself to eat, my sore boobs keep coming and going at certain times of the day and I had an upset tummy on saturday xxxClick to expand...

So nice to see someone pretty much the exact same as me. I'm sure we will both find our appetite soon :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

KirinM said:


> My nausea is definitely getting worse which is sort of reassuring and my boobs are pretty sore now. I have a day off work today (has holiday to use up before the end of the year) and I'm probably going to spend it lying down as I'm still struggling to sleep so feel shattered during the day.
> 
> Has anyone else lost their appetite? I don't think I've felt hungry for days!

I've been feeling the same today.., this morning was the first morning that I really did NOT want to eat anything... We dropped DS off at school and went to a restaurant and I normally eat the same thing, but just the thought of it made me want to vomit... I almost ordered nothing, but I forced myself to have something small so I at least had 'something' down... but I feel like the rest of the day will be nothing but saltine crackers ugh...

Feeling very bloated today too, not very good combination with the mild nausea :( Still, telling myself 'It's a good thing!' in the back of my mind to make it through... still miserable though lol


----------



## KirinM

I've got cramps and aches today. I'm trying not to panic.


----------



## Luvspnk31

WanaBaba said:


> Wow just had to catch up with around 14 pages lol.
> Teacup I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Welcome and congrats to the new ladies :)
> 
> I have been finding it so hard to sleep the past few nights, I am shattered but I keep waking up and then it takes forever to fall back to sleep. Was really worried on Saturday afternoon as I had really bad pains they felt like very strong period cramps and also very achey legs, has anyone else had achey legs? Luckily it was gone by Sunday though and now back to having on and off random mild cramps. I still have awful sickness feeling which never goes away but yesterday I was able to eat Sunday lunch which was great haha. I had to take my sea bands off as I woke up this morning and my hands were numb?!
> I plan on breastfeeding this time, it didn't work out with my daughter and I didn't get much support so gave up and went to formula but regretted it not long after and always have so gonna try my hardest this time to make it work!
> I've been feeling so misserable the past week or so and not sure why I think the sickness played a big part but the past few days I've been feeling more cheerfull so I'm pleased about that as felt so guilty feeling so down when I should be feeling on top of the world! I am so grateful and so thankful and feeling so lucky though to have this little bean in my tummy I still cannot believe it :cloud9:


I know what you mean about the achy legs!! It's been on and off with me, but it always makes me worry a little, cause I sometimes get that when AF is coming. I've also been having some mucusy cough issues . Anyone been experiencing that? 
I plan on bf as well. I have with all except my daughter. She spent a few days in NICU, and was an extremely lazy baby. Even with a bottle, she wanted it to run down her throat, lol. I tried for a month with her, pumping , finally we just went with formula. I love bf'ing, but is would have no patience to exclusively pump. ( had a friend who did that) 
We haven't told anyone, so I think that makes it less real yet. I've been in a funk too, trying to be excited but having a hard time with it. Hoping it's just hormones!


----------



## LittleMinx

Evening all. 

Well just as I did with my DD I'm starting to get a teeny little bump! It's crazy that it's happening so soon. My lovely fella is making my fave tea (toad in the hole) bless his heart he looks after me. So time to chill x


----------



## RileysMummy

Hey ladies
Rolled over this morning and oww my boobies hurt. Got a FR to do in the morning so will update then xx


----------



## squirrel.

Evening ladies!

I think my wish was granted today. I felt queasy all day. Not as strong as nausea, but just an unsettled yucky feeling that I noticed particularly when I stood still or wasn't doing anything (the rare chance I get!). I'm still massively bloated and craving vegetables, so much that I'm making roasted vegetables tonight.

On my way back from work I stopped in to buy the veggies and a clearblue digital fell into my basket all on its own...okay, I pushed it! But still! I had to buy it once it was in there :haha: I only got a 2-3 again this morning (not surprised!!! I didn't get 3+ until 5+1 with my son) so I want to test again. I have one left from the double pack, so I think I'll test tomorrow and Wednesday. I can't help it! I did open the test today and the line was pretty dark - not as dark as the control, but nearly there. So I think only a couple more days. Would be nice to get a 3+ for my 5-weeks-day tomorrow. 

Is anyone else having crazy dreams?

x


----------



## WanaBaba

LittleMinx said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Well just as I did with my DD I'm starting to get a teeny little bump! It's crazy that it's happening so soon. My lovely fella is making my fave tea (toad in the hole) bless his heart he looks after me. So time to chill x

Now I realllllllllyyyy want toad in the hole!! Lol x


----------



## 28329

Toad in the hole is so good!! We've usually eaten by now but I've told my df he can cook tonight but, shock horror, no food is cooking yet!


----------



## mel28nicole

I didn't think my boobs were hurting until my fiancé came home. It's the firt time I've seen him in a week and he was playing around with my boobs and man did my nipples hurt lol. Tomorrow my AF would have been due and I will be 4 weeks so I'm praying everything is going well in there and have a rainbow! The 30th can't come soon enough I really hope they will give m a scan, or schedule me for one


----------



## LoveCakes

I am so tired today. I was great all weekend but basically did nothing lol

I'm seriously considering getting a bra to sleep in, they always hurt most in the morning but I sleep on my front and wiggle about.

Hubby had a panic that something will be wrong at the scan next week but I had that last feeling week and feel ok now. It was like this with ttc, we would sort of take turns worrying. I told him what I told myself, we are now at the same stage as as a 'nromal' couple and there's no reason everything won't be perfect. That said I can't wait for the scan to be reassured!

mmmm toad in the hole. Shepherds pie for us if I manage to peel myself off the sofa. I have to be _really_ out of sorts to loose my appetite!

squirrel those tests are amazing, it's like chocolate, you just look in the basket and it's like "how did that get there?"


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone! Congrats on your BFPs! I'd like to join. I got my BFP yesterday. I'm due August 18 with #3. I don't have any intuition at this moment. And it'll be a week or 2 before I schedule my first scan. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif


----------



## LittleMinx

Omg my OH is the best, tea was amazing. But I'm now tucked up in bed, I noticed tonight that my old c-section scar is quite red! Bit worrying, but hopefully just hormone related. Will catch up with you all properly tomorrow, as I'm on my tab now and hate typing on it.. x


----------



## flyingduster

My appetite has disappeared too! It did the exact same thing last time too, and never really returned until well after I had my son in my arms... I lost weight throughout my pregnancy (so, at 9.5 months pregnant, I weighed less than I did when I conceived him) and then of course once given birth, all the weight of bub and fluids meant I was the lightest I'd been in a long long time!!! I have stacks to loose though, so sorta hoping I can do that again! Lmao!

But yeah, just can't be stuffed with food. I get hungry, and stare at the cupboards and fridge for AGES and still am not inspired to eat any of it. I end up eating toast or something just cos I know I should eat...


----------



## Buttons_01

Do you get a scan at your booking appointment or not? If so then i will have one on the 3rd of January. I will be 9 weeks by then. So excited!!


----------



## squirrel.

Buttons, it depends on your hospital/midwife centre. Most don't offer scans at booking in, but wait for your scan at 12 weeks instead. I got booked in at 10+1 last time and had my scan at 12+2. 

Can't wait to get my booking in appointment! Got my GP appointment tomorrow to refer me to he hospital I want, so hopefully within the week I'll have booking in appointment made. Can't wait for that, it made everything feel a lot more real last time! I think it was having pregnancy notes that did it. 

X


----------



## ellitigg

Lol that's true Squirrel! My midwife dropped my notes through the door so I could do some pre paperwork to make the booking appt shorter, bless her. It feels great to be filling it all in again! Simple things :blush:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Thanks Denyse and FlyingDuster... it's reassuring that even if my m/s does last the entire pregnancy, it'll likely dissipate after first tri. :) 



ellitigg said:


> Urgh. Anyone else feel a bit like someone put a ball of lead in your stomach?

Yes!! I've felt that way since I got my bfp. :shrug:



KirinM said:


> Has anyone else lost their appetite? I don't think I've felt hungry for days!

I haven't been hungry lately either. But I had a few days of intense nausea/vomiting where I could hardly eat at all, so I'm sure my stomach shrank which is why I have no appetite. Nausea has been low grade all day so far and it's been great! :)


As my nausea's been lightening up I've been feeling a bit constipated. :( I've read quite a few of you ladies having that issue lately and I've been hoping I wouldn't get stuck with it too... :winkwink:

As I was picking out my clothes for work, I caught a glimpse of myself from the side in my mirror and I *think* I might have a teeny bump already!!! I wasn't expecting it at all and even gasped a bit when I saw it. :) I know it's only been 5 weeks, so it's very early, and very likely that it's mainly bloat... but at least a little bit has to be baby right!? What do you ladies think? I was so excited I had to take a picture. ;)
 



Attached Files:







12 08 13.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## squirrel.

PnkPolaDots - It looks lovely :) and very bump like, but I'd imagine it would have to be that good-old friend of ours: pregnancy bloat. At 5 weeks your uterus is still the same size as normal - perhaps a tiny bit bigger as it starts stretching early on, but it won't have risen above your pubic bone yet. I am so bloated in the evenings and because I lost a lot of muscle tone when I had my son, my tummy goes back to looking 4/5 months pregnant by evening! Yikes! And I'm normally pretty flat. Work will guess in no time!

x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Squirrel I'm sure you're right :winkwink: I think I'm just going to pretend, because it's much more fun! :happydance:


----------



## LilyInk

squirrel. said:


> PnkPolaDots - It looks lovely :) and very bump like, but I'd imagine it would have to be that good-old friend of ours: pregnancy bloat. At 5 weeks your uterus is still the same size as normal - perhaps a tiny bit bigger as it starts stretching early on, but it won't have risen above your pubic bone yet. I am so bloated in the evenings and because I lost a lot of muscle tone when I had my son, my tummy goes back to looking 4/5 months pregnant by evening! Yikes! And I'm normally pretty flat. Work will guess in no time!
> 
> x

Being my first I can honestly say I have never had bloating like I do now. By the end of the day I am so bloated it hurts to bend over and lying flat on my back is the most comfortable. It's crazy! You start the day pretty normal but by 3pm I am so bloated!! At least it reminds me I am pregnant and makes it feel real!

Am loving this feeling of knowing I am pregnant!! Can't wait to be able to tell everyone!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Leinzlove said:


> Hi everyone! Congrats on your BFPs! I'd like to join. I got my BFP yesterday. I'm due August 18 with #3. I don't have any intuition at this moment. And it'll be a week or 2 before I schedule my first scan.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v146/simplysweetmelodies/DecBFP.gif

Congrats on your :bfp: !! HH 9 Months!! :D

Buttons_01 - I think you do, 9 weeks sounds like a great time to get your first scan, my old OB would do her's about 9-10 weeks during the first appt :)

I know if we don't get our scan during our appt next week I'm going to push for my doc to at least send me with a slip to get one done at our local hospital lol



LilyInk - I'm having a hard time keeping it from all my friends... so I'm slowly torturing them on Facebook by counting down the days to my appt... but they have no idea what I'm counting down lol It's the only way I feel I can control myself from shouting it... because I feel like I already am, they just don't get it lol


----------



## clynn11

Hey ladies! Will catch up here over the next hour or so, had a very busy last 24 hours!!

MS has definitely shown up for me. Started at 6 weeks exactly. Threw up on 6 weeks, and today is 6+3 and woke up puking with horrible MS. Luckily it's only right when I wake up and goes away after I puke.


----------



## addy1

Hi everyone! 

My first scan is booked for January 16th. Still a long way away, and I will be over 11 weeks by then. 

I too am so bloated by the end of the day! I had to unbutton my pants at work during a meeting:blush:, was so uncomfortable. 

Nausea has kicked in today!! I have been feeling dizzy the last week or so, but this morning I was actually gagging. All three of my pregnancies have been exactly the same so far!! (Maybe our third princess is on the way :pink:) If history repeats, I'll be puking this week!! :sick:

I have been also avoiding food during the day...but watch out at night!! I snack so much before bed. My nausea is always bad in the morning, so my appetite is always back at night. 

I am also so tired...I could nap all day. I am finding working really hard right now. There is no down time, because as soon as I get home, I am in mommy mode! 

6 weeks tomorrow!!

Congrats on all the new BFP's!! Happy and Healthy nine months:)


----------



## clynn11

Caught up! Wasn't TOO much! ;) Glad to see everyone's doing good :hugs:

Happy 6 weeks, albeit a little late in the day, to: HWPG, VivianJean, Damita, and DenyseGiguere!!

Happy 5 weeks to: KcApple, LilyInk, and 28329!

Happy 4 weeks to: LeinzLove!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Feeling pretty good so far, just really, really tired! I get up in the morning, and immediately want to go back to sleep. My bbs are still sore, but seemed to eased off a little. I am def noticing a drop in my..ummm....er desire to dtd, lol. Poor hubby. Hopefully he won't have to take to begging. :blush:


----------



## Soulshaken

I love catching up on everyone at the end of the night it's like reading the best pregnancy book ever written because we are all going through this stuff at the same time!! :)

can't wait for our scan either! It will be an awesome Christmas gift to see a little flickering beat the day before Christmas Eve!!


----------



## KirinM

Morning ladies,

Having my second lot of bloods taken today and going to be pushing for a scan for this week or next as I'm really worried about another ectopic and it's really ruining things for me.

I'm not getting particularly bloated which is freaking me out!


----------



## ellitigg

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Thanks Denyse and FlyingDuster... it's reassuring that even if my m/s does last the entire pregnancy, it'll likely dissipate after first tri. :)
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Urgh. Anyone else feel a bit like someone put a ball of lead in your stomach?
> 
> Yes!! I've felt that way since I got my bfp. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else lost their appetite? I don't think I've felt hungry for days!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been hungry lately either. But I had a few days of intense nausea/vomiting where I could hardly eat at all, so I'm sure my stomach shrank which is why I have no appetite. Nausea has been low grade all day so far and it's been great! :)
> 
> 
> As my nausea's been lightening up I've been feeling a bit constipated. :( I've read quite a few of you ladies having that issue lately and I've been hoping I wouldn't get stuck with it too... :winkwink:
> 
> As I was picking out my clothes for work, I caught a glimpse of myself from the side in my mirror and I *think* I might have a teeny bump already!!! I wasn't expecting it at all and even gasped a bit when I saw it. :) I know it's only been 5 weeks, so it's very early, and very likely that it's mainly bloat... but at least a little bit has to be baby right!? What do you ladies think? I was so excited I had to take a picture. ;)Click to expand...

Could be twins with an early bump and bad ms ;)


----------



## Lois22

Hey I have missed so much! Been really busy with work and my daughter. She's at nursery today and I'm working from home. I say working, I'm laying in bed, thinking I must get up soon (my mum took DD to nursery on her way to work). 

I've been felling pretty crappy :(. I have no energy to do anything and can't stop eating. I'm normally one who can't sit down and really watch what I eat. All I want is carbs all the time! I put on 5 stone last pregnancy!!! Have a feeling I will this time too. Luckily it all came off and more afterwards. 

Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Girls i am crapping myself... Just took my last digi as it was sat in the box and i cannot resist POAS.. It says 2-3 :cry: .. why would it go down from 3+ to 2-3?! I feel fine, no cramps or pain etc so i don't understand it :cry:


----------



## 28329

There could be many reasons. Too much hcg can cause lighter lines, a lot to drink the night before. If there's no pain or bleeding try not to worry.


----------



## LittleMinx

Ok my OH has just told me i'm a little sod and to stop worrying :blush: ... I've also just read that after 6 weeks they are not accurate due to high HCG levels.... And relax! Thanks hun x


----------



## 28329

No problem. Worrying will only put stress on your body. I know it's hard but try to relax. Unfortunately what happens from here is out of our hands but we can try to enjoy it and stay calm.


----------



## tori0713

When does this cramping end? I feel like I have a uti (hopefully getting treated for that after a urinalysis yesterday, just waiting on the results) and I'm terribly crampy. Nothing extreme, but like period cramps and the nurse at my OB's office said it's completely normal since I'm not bleeding. It's still got me worried, though. It doesn't help that I know I'm not dehydrated (I drink at least 80 oz of water a day) and I'm a teacher so I can't be sitting down during the day to rest and help the cramps. I supposed that if they're not better soon, I should call them back? I'm pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## 28329

I had cramps all through my pregnancy with my son. But towards the end of first tri they eased off.


----------



## glbaby1

xEmmaDx said:


> MichelleW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> My nausea is definitely getting worse which is sort of reassuring and my boobs are pretty sore now. I have a day off work today (has holiday to use up before the end of the year) and I'm probably going to spend it lying down as I'm still struggling to sleep so feel shattered during the day.
> 
> Has anyone else lost their appetite? I don't think I've felt hungry for days!
> 
> I've lost my appetite. I haven't had much of one since I found out I was pregnant, not sure if it's nerves or what. I try and make myself eat a slice of toast in the morning but I'm pratically forcing myself lol.
> 
> Today I don't have many symptoms at all. Boobs are still a little sore and I have an upset stomach but not sure if that is a symptom.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Emma,
> 
> I'm exactly the same as you, completely lost my apetite, I feel like I should be eating but there is just nothing I want, nothing to tempt me at all and I keep going without food which is making me light headed and feeling a little sick but I know its just cause I havent ate anything, so then force myself to eat, my sore boobs keep coming and going at certain times of the day and I had an upset tummy on saturday xxxClick to expand...
> 
> So nice to see someone pretty much the exact same as me. I'm sure we will both find our appetite soon :)Click to expand...

I thought I was the only one with a lack of appetite! Nice to see that others are experiencing the same. I haven't had any real nausea, which is odd because I have a really sensitive tummy. This is my forth baby, but I only really remember feeling nauseated at this stage with my 1st, who is now 13. I do have strange out of the blue cravings... i.e. I wanted crab really badly last night. Then cheese tortellini the next day, for no rhyme or reason. And yes... they were both delish!!! :thumbup:


----------



## glbaby1

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Thanks Denyse and FlyingDuster... it's reassuring that even if my m/s does last the entire pregnancy, it'll likely dissipate after first tri. :)
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh. Anyone else feel a bit like someone put a ball of lead in your stomach?
> 
> Yes!! I've felt that way since I got my bfp. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else lost their appetite? I don't think I've felt hungry for days!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been hungry lately either. But I had a few days of intense nausea/vomiting where I could hardly eat at all, so I'm sure my stomach shrank which is why I have no appetite. Nausea has been low grade all day so far and it's been great! :)
> 
> 
> As my nausea's been lightening up I've been feeling a bit constipated. :( I've read quite a few of you ladies having that issue lately and I've been hoping I wouldn't get stuck with it too... :winkwink:
> 
> As I was picking out my clothes for work, I caught a glimpse of myself from the side in my mirror and I *think* I might have a teeny bump already!!! I wasn't expecting it at all and even gasped a bit when I saw it. :) I know it's only been 5 weeks, so it's very early, and very likely that it's mainly bloat... but at least a little bit has to be baby right!? What do you ladies think? I was so excited I had to take a picture. ;)Click to expand...

The constipation I had was giving me really awful cramping that was scaring me. I tried prune juice but it only increased the urge to go :shrug:. I finally called my OB and she told me to take some Miralax, which I already had a ton of because I had to give it to my 6 year old daughter last year for like two weeks because she had a serious case of constipation (Thanks Costco). I was hesitant at first, until I learned that it doesn't go into your blood stream, just straight to your gut. And sure enough, the next morning, smooth as silk. Colace, Ducolax and all those other ones would give me super diarrhea (sorry...TMI) but Miralax is great because you can put it in anything, and you can't taste it... even in water. I feel soooo much better! I drank it with strawberry creme flavored sparkling water, and it was yummy. Ask your doctor first because I have read varying opinions on it, but after seeing me through 2 of 3 pregnancies and now my forth, I trust whatever my OB says because she is fabulous!:happydance:


----------



## glbaby1

ok... for those of you with sore bb's, I am right there with you. And they literally started hurting like 2 days after my BFP, which was still a few days before my expected AF. And they still hurt like hell! They feel very similar to what it feels like right before I got engorged when I was breast feeding my daughters, but without being rock hard. This is my forth pregnancy and I don't remember having a this kind of soreness AT ALL! Especially this early
:wacko:


----------



## KirinM

I'm really freaking out. I have quite bad backache today. Very much like when AF is due and it's reminding me of when I miscarried. I've taken some paracetamol and that hasn't helped. I cried at the doctors surgery this morning and have just asked to be referred to the EPU and waiting for a call from the doctor at some point today.


----------



## LittleMinx

glbaby1 said:


> ok... for those of you with sore bb's, I am right there with you. And they literally started hurting like 2 days after my BFP, which was still a few days before my expected AF. And they still hurt like hell! They feel very similar to what it feels like right before I got engorged when I was breast feeding my daughters, but without being rock hard. This is my forth pregnancy and I don't remember having a this kind of soreness AT ALL! Especially this early
> :wacko:

I'm the same as you hunni, 4th pregnancy and the 1st time they have hurt so much during pregnancy! Its just as you describe with the engorged feeling. :wacko:

Kirin - I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Babyno.4

hello ladies , Can I join you ?

Got my BFP yesterday, due date is 18th August. This will be my fourth and final little baba.

Not making any appointment with midwife till the new year, got a little bit of nausea but not to bad. Ive had two vaginal births but my 3rd baby was an elective cesarean so Im already worried about this one and whether to have a vbac ?? 

Very early days to be worrying I think. 
xx


----------



## KirinM

Thanks Littleminx.

Finally spoke to the doctor and she's going to call the epu and see if she can refer me. Fingers crossed I'll be seen soon.


----------



## KirinM

Well the doctor called. The hospital won't scan me until next week unless I show signs of an ectopic. Her words were 'if you make it to 6 weeks they'll scan you'.

My backache has calmed down now although it is still there.To be honest I'm freaking out because I read about another lady on here having a second ectopic without any symptoms and I haven't been able to calm down since.

I should get my hcg levels back on Thursday so I'll just have to see.


----------



## MummyJade

Kirinm hope your hear something soon...

I feel ok today... Jeans are unbuttoned though! ha! 
Boobs aint to bad... Hurt more yesterday! 

Just wanting the 20th to hurry up for scan! 

Also I want food piled around me 24/7! 
Xx


----------



## MummyJade

Sorry kirinm I wrote that as you posted...

Fingers crossed its just an achy day xx


----------



## glbaby1

Babyno.4 said:


> hello ladies , Can I join you ?
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday, due date is 18th August. This will be my fourth and final little baba.
> 
> Not making any appointment with midwife till the new year, got a little bit of nausea but not to bad. Ive had two vaginal births but my 3rd baby was an elective cesarean so Im already worried about this one and whether to have a vbac ??
> 
> Very early days to be worrying I think.
> xx

Welcome Babyno.4! I am right there with you with the forth baby. I think LittleMinx is on #4 as well. Can't give you any advice on the vbac unfortunately. My three girls were all vag delivery and the last one shot out like a rocket! :haha: You have plenty of time for that decision. Congrats!


----------



## silverbell

I have major bloating, bad nausea that's constant, left-sided back pain, a 'whooshy' feeling in my head sometimes and I did have loss of appetite in the evenings last week, but now it's gone the other way and I seem to be eating a lot. I'm feeling very full after evening meals and that's been the case since a couple of days before my BFP. 

I'm loving all the symptoms though because I know what's causing them and I've waited so long to get to this stage :cloud9:

Kirin, I hope your results reassure you. I understand back pain is very common, particularly in early pregnancy? Try not to worry and think positive. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KirinM

Feeling a lot less panicky now. I was feeling quite lightheaded and sick until I are something. Backache has gone so I'm hoping it's just an achy day like you said Mummyjade x


----------



## MummyJade

Welcome new ladies.... 

yeah you get achy days.... I worry like mad and am still taking the odd hpt! 
its a worrying time... I remember with my daughter i was worried till i felt her kick for the 1st time then i started to relax... I had to wait 20 weeks till my 1st scan so the 1st kick was a god send 

Xx


----------



## KirbyT16

With our previous mc my Dr. ran labs this time when we confirmed and I got results back from my Dr. this morning. On Friday at 11:30 my #'s were 185 and the on Monday at 3:45 our #'s were at 915. Dr. was very happy with that. We kept our original date for the ultrasound so we are going to have one on the 23rd,and I am hopeful that we will be able to hear a little heartbeat.

Dh and I have been talking and trying to figure out how long we should wait before we tell people... thinking maybe we will try to figure out something cute for Valentine's Day...

What are your thoughts on when to tell people?


----------



## MummyJade

Ill be telling our daughter and my mum on xmas day with a gift.. Possible scan photo for my mum in frame... Daughter will have something else! 

My dad and step mum will find out after xmas maybe just before cos ill run the risk of a 5 year old telling! Ha! OHs family will know over xmas (they dont live close).. Then my brother will get told when I see him after xmas... They will be told to keep quiet as it will still be early days! X


----------



## LittleMinx

glbaby1 said:


> Babyno.4 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies , Can I join you ?
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday, due date is 18th August. This will be my fourth and final little baba.
> 
> Not making any appointment with midwife till the new year, got a little bit of nausea but not to bad. Ive had two vaginal births but my 3rd baby was an elective cesarean so Im already worried about this one and whether to have a vbac ??
> 
> Very early days to be worrying I think.
> xx
> 
> Welcome Babyno.4! I am right there with you with the forth baby.* I think LittleMinx is on #4 as well.* Can't give you any advice on the vbac unfortunately. My three girls were all vag delivery and the last one shot out like a rocket! :haha: You have plenty of time for that decision. Congrats!Click to expand...

:thumbup: I am indeed...xx


----------



## tori0713

I'm terrible at keeping the secret, so I'm probably going to go public at 8+2 after our ultrasound. I figure if anything happens, I'll at least have the support of everyone.


----------



## KirbyT16

We had a mc last time so I am hesitant to tell people...


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Welcome new ladies! :flower:

Kirin I'm glad you're feeling better! I've always heard cramps are fine as long as there's no blood. I've been having twinges but no blood.

For telling people... I'm really not sure lol. Sometime in January for close family and sometime later for everyone else probably. Is anyone else not anticipating much excitement when they announce it?


----------



## KirbyT16

I am not sure how big of a reaction we are going to get. We didn't announce the last pregnancy so only our parents know about the mc.


----------



## HWPG

i'll be telling my mom after the scan on the 18th. my sister on the 20th when i see them. the three of them will flip out. i have waited so long for this, been thru some struggles, so this news will send them over the moon. it's going to be awesome.
i do not know when OH will tell his family. i have left that decision up to him. i think his bio mom will be excited, but his American family - it could go eitehr way. i would honestly say that most of them wont really care, but i just dont know about his host-mom..... i think we're both apprehensive about that. only time will tell.
then we dont plan on telling many other people until mid-jan.


----------



## MummyJade

My Mum will be amazing... I am a little worried about Dad, I have a 5 year old already and im 24 not 18 when i last told him... But my OH isnt my daughters dad and i think my dad will just worry that i will go through the same crap as i did with ex... Even though he knows OH is a great person and looks after me and my daughter like his own.. I just think its a Dads right to worry about his little girl... if all makes sense... 

OHs mum and family i will leave up to him to tell... Hes Army so doesnt live close to his family so it could be on phone or in person over xmas.. 

x


----------



## Luvspnk31

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Welcome new ladies! :flower:
> 
> Kirin I'm glad you're feeling better! I've always heard cramps are fine as long as there's no blood. I've been having twinges but no blood.
> 
> For telling people... I'm really not sure lol. Sometime in January for close family and sometime later for everyone else probably. Is anyone else not anticipating much excitement when they announce it?

I know exactly what you mean. Not sure what kind of reaction we'll get. My DH wants to start telling people now, but I would like to wait until jan. I think the reactions different, but not sure anyone will be " excited". Except maybe my kiddos. I think that's why I'm hesitating.


----------



## MummyJade

Its odd how we all worry about peoples reactions, when its us and our partners that only matter... Yes we want our families to be as happy as us.. but its still our lives... 

I mean I say I worry about my Dad, yeah he can worry about me as a parent does.. 

Surely our families will just want us happy... xx


----------



## PeachDaisy

I think telling people ultimately needs to be when you are most comfortable.

I know for DH and I, we are telling our immediate family on Christmas. Yes, I will only be 6 weeks, but we would like them to know and to have their support if something were to happen. Of course, fx nothing happens. I know our families will be excited because it will be the first grandkid for both of our parents. After the loss in January, I know they'll be over joyed.

As far as everyone else, they won't know until after the first trimester. That's the plan at least ;)


----------



## flyingduster

The whole world knows for us, I even did a Facebook announcement already!! I figure if anything happens, I'd rather everyone was there to support me. And miscarriages are a fact of life, I am happy to have it in the open and discussed if it happens.... I imagine that if I have a miscarriage, and then post about it on Facebook, I BET I will get messages from a heap of friends who have silently had the same thing happen and I never knew. Not that I want that to happen of course!!! But I am not averse to sharing our news early anyway. 

Though we probably would have waited until Christmas if we could have, it was just that mum and my lil sister decided to travel down to visit mere hours after I got my unexpected BFP, and I couldn't hold it in!!! Lol!


----------



## squirrel.

Evening ladies!

How is everyone today?

Kirin, I'm glad the cramping went away and you're feeling a bit reassured. These first few weeks are so uncertain. I'm sure we'll all be happen when we're safely out of the first trimester.

I'm sorry a few of you are worried about telling people. We've told our parents and they were happy - though I was interested in seeing that their reactions were quite a bit more subdued than when we revealed we were pregnant with our firstborn.

I was quite upset today, we've had some bad news recently about our son's development (we've been told there's a strong chance he's autistic) and it's shaken me quite badly. I always suspected, but having a body of experts tell you they agree with you is quite a different experience. I've been quite upset, so this morning when I saw another 2-3 weeks test I felt dismayed. Upon cracking it open it doesn't look too different to yesterday's test. :( I feel so annoyed at myself for wasting these tests. I just want to see a 3+, it's ridiculous. I know now the magic in clearblue's campaign with these tests, they must sell so well because we'll use as many as we can to get a 3+!!

After feeling queasy all day yesterday, I had a bit today, but not as much. I also have very fleeting cramps. Along with the only marginally darker test, I feel really bad today, though I'm sure it's linked to me feeling down about my son's probable diagnosis.

I had my GP appointment today and I was referred to the hospital I want :) They do their booking in appointments between 7/8 weeks, which is amazing! At my previous hospital they make you wait till 10 weeks. I thik mine will be a bit later though as I turn 7 weeks on Christmas Eve and I doubt I'll get my appointment in the holiday period.

x


----------



## silverbell

All immediate family know - my parents, siblings and DH's parents and siblings.

They'd asked to be kept informed and all knew we were going through IVF treatments, after we first told them we were having to use donor sperm in 2012 before we started treatment (we wanted them to know in advance so they were aware - for us it felt right to tell them, particularly as we intended to tell any potential child).

DH's side don't know we also used donor egg this time around, so we'll be having that conversation around Christmas but we know they'll be fine with it. They were amazing when we told them about DH, as were my side.

Friends and other family will be told after the 12-week scan I think. It feels surreal just talking about it.

Our families are both over the moon for us. My mom started crying on the phone when I told her and I've had some lovely emails and texts from other family. This will be my parents' first grandchild. They've all been amazing and I feel very lucky.


----------



## silverbell

squirrel. said:


> I was quite upset today, we've had some bad news recently about our son's development (we've been told there's a strong chance he's autistic) and it's shaken me quite badly. I always suspected, but having a body of experts tell you they agree with you is quite a different experience. I've been quite upset, so this morning when I saw another 2-3 weeks test I felt dismayed. Upon cracking it open it doesn't look too different to yesterday's test. :( I feel so annoyed at myself for wasting these tests. I just want to see a 3+, it's ridiculous. I know now the magic in clearblue's campaign with these tests, they must sell so well because we'll use as many as we can to get a 3+!!

I'm really sorry to hear you've been so upset today and about your bad news :hugs:

I'm going to do my last Digi tomorrow and hoping to see a 3+. My first BFP was the Digi 1-2 on 27/11 at 14dpo, 1 week exactly later I tested with a second Digi and it was 2-3 and tomorrow (28dpo), I'm really hoping it'll be a 3+. I just didn't want any disappointments or worry in between times. I believe the conception indicators aren't particularly accurate if you look at some reports online and everybody's levels increase differently. But I know that doesn't stop us testing! I'm sure you'll get your 3+ soon.


----------



## tori0713

Squirrel, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down today and want to send hugs! Happy 5 weeks to us :) I'm glad to hear you got your hospital you wanted and they'll see you sooner! My doctor will be seeing me on January 2nd at 8+2, so maybe we'll have the same appointment days, too!

Those that we've already told are over the moon in my family. It's my parents first grandchild and the first niece/nephew for my siblings. We do have a step-niece but it's not the same. DH's parents are ok with it, my MIL didn't do anything for us when we told them as compared to what she did when her daughter announced she was pregnant, so DH will be fighting with her over that. His sister is thrilled as it's her first biological niece/nephew and she'll actually get to see our baby where as she doesn't get to see her other 2 nephews really ever. We've already received gifts for the baby, too! 

I foresee everyone else being absolutely elated, because we've been asked every month since we've been married I feel like when we're going to have a baby. The person who will be most excited is my mommom and we're telling her at Christmas. My baby cousins will be so excited, too, and we'll tell them at Christmas, by taking our annual cousins picture and instead of "cheese" we'll say, "Tori's pregnant!". I'm so excited to see their reactions!


----------



## MummyJade

Squirrel... Massive hugs to you.... I actually havent done a digital test... only ever used cheap internet ones... Drives you mad comparing the lines though.... I have to make booking appointment on Monday so hoping to get in before xmas, but who knows... I got the scan to look forward to and i am hoping we will get to see heartbeat and a little bean! I will be a min of 6weeks and 1 day... but midwife on phone but me at 6 weeks on the 16th... So I could be 6weeks 4 days on 20th... (i think) 

I am excited to tell my parents.. esp my dad and step mum as we didnt have the greatest relationship when i fell pregnant with my daughter so they missed the whole pregnancy... So will be nice to include them this time around.... My Mum was fab and still is with my daughter and I know she is totally ready for me to have another! 

x


----------



## flyingduster

AW squirrel, sorry to hear you're feeling down. Hugs!! Xxx

Our family were really happy to hear, but not surprised! I have ALWAYS said I wanted to wait until after Monster was 2 to TTC the next one. So the fact we got pregnant when he was 25 months old was of no surprise to our families! Even if it was a surprise to me... Lol!!

Monster was the first grand child on both sides, and would have been the first great grand child on almost all sides too (only one of my cousins has a kid older than Monster) and this wee ladybird will be the second grandchild all around unless my SIL-to-be is preg and we don't know!! Lol


----------



## SGmom

Buttons_01 said:


> I trying not to think about it too much but my symptoms seem to be going away. My bbs used to me sore when i walked lol but now they are only slightly sore when i touch them. And i didn't have any nausea this morning. Im also having a lot of TMI discharge. Keep going the bathroom yo check AF hasn't come. Maybe i am just thinking about it too much :/

First of all congrats... My symptoms went away, ALL of them over a week ago and didn't come back...Dr sent me to have,HCG checked, and it is still rising. My first scan is dec.19 and i am doing my absolute best to keep calm and sane....seriously, this wait is waaaay harder than the famous "2 week wait"... Congrats and hope all is well


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, I just need to shake msyelf out of this funk and try and cope with the news we've had. I think I'm hiding from it by throwing my anxieties into this pregnancy, which isn't good for me or the baby! I'm usually a pretty relaxed person, but at my doctor's appointment I just sort of poured it all out... very embarrassing. He was nice though, so I did feel better afterwards.

Thanks Tori - Happy 5 weeks to you too :D 

x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Squirrel, sending big hugs to you! :hugs: 

I think the reason I'm not anticipating a lot of excitement is because just about everyone pushes me to wait if the subject comes up. My friends who have kids have all stressed I should wait another 5 years, or at least until I'm 30 (I'm 26 now) to have a baby. They say that looking back, they wish they'd have waited a bit longer and had more fun, traveled, went back to school, etc, etc before having a baby. Being a mother has always been my lifelong dream, so it annoys me a bit that they say things like this to me just because it wasn't their dream. Then my friends who don't have kids want my to wait because I'm one of their few friends left without kids and they aren't ready themselves to have kids. That one's pure selfishness really, but on a level I can understand. 

My parents, I think, would just like to see me more stable. Not that I'm UNstable :haha: but OH and I just recently moved in together and aren't married yet (though we've been together for almost 11 years). I absolutely know he's my soulmate, no doubt about it. But since we met so young I think my parents worry that I didn't "experience" enough before choosing him, and they would hate to see us not work eventually after having children. We also aren't in an ideal place financially. I can understand it from their perspective as my parents, but it's my life and I know these are the right choices for me and my OH. 

What's weird though, is that maybe my mom feels different lately. A few weeks ago I was at my mom's house and noticed she had hot chocolate mix in the cupboard. My parents never drink hot chocolate but I always do. I mentioned it and she said, "I got that so you and your brother could have some when you come over. I got it for my kids... not my grandkids though. Don't have any of those yet." Nobody even said a thing about grandkids :shrug:


----------



## WanaBaba

Squirrel I am sorry you are feeling so down and hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I am still feeling sick but am trying to keep myself as busy as possible to distract myself from it.

Made my first home made toad in the hole for our tea tonight, was a yummy success :) I seem to get full much sooner now though.

I've had sore boobs and nipples since before my bfp but it seems to be going away now. Which is worrying me ofcourse! 

It's like my body just can not win, I feel sick all the time and it makes me misserable but then if I notice I don't feel sick for five mins or so I get all panicky wondering why I don't feel sick! And then it hits me again...


----------



## xEmmaDx

SGmom said:


> Buttons_01 said:
> 
> 
> I trying not to think about it too much but my symptoms seem to be going away. My bbs used to me sore when i walked lol but now they are only slightly sore when i touch them. And i didn't have any nausea this morning. Im also having a lot of TMI discharge. Keep going the bathroom yo check AF hasn't come. Maybe i am just thinking about it too much :/
> 
> First of all congrats... My symptoms went away, ALL of them over a week ago and didn't come back...Dr sent me to have,HCG checked, and it is still rising. My first scan is dec.19 and i am doing my absolute best to keep calm and sane....seriously, this wait is waaaay harder than the famous "2 week wait"... Congrats and hope all is wellClick to expand...

Isn't it just!! I thought once I was pregnant I could relax and just enjoy it. How wrong was I lol. I'm feeling confidant again today though, although the only symptom I have is sore boobs

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt190604.aspx


----------



## MummyJade

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Squirrel, sending big hugs to you! :hugs:
> 
> I think the reason I'm not anticipating a lot of excitement is because just about everyone pushes me to wait if the subject comes up. My friends who have kids have all stressed I should wait another 5 years, or at least until I'm 30 (I'm 26 now) to have a baby. They say that looking back, they wish they'd have waited a bit longer and had more fun, traveled, went back to school, etc, etc before having a baby. Being a mother has always been my lifelong dream, so it annoys me a bit that they say things like this to me just because it wasn't their dream. Then my friends who don't have kids want my to wait because I'm one of their few friends left without kids and they aren't ready themselves to have kids. That one's pure selfishness really, but on a level I can understand.
> 
> My parents, I think, would just like to see me more stable. Not that I'm UNstable :haha: but OH and I just recently moved in together and aren't married yet (though we've been together for almost 11 years). I absolutely know he's my soulmate, no doubt about it. But since we met so young I think my parents worry that I didn't "experience" enough before choosing him, and they would hate to see us not work eventually after having children. We also aren't in an ideal place financially. I can understand it from their perspective as my parents, but it's my life and I know these are the right choices for me and my OH.
> 
> What's weird though, is that maybe my mom feels different lately. A few weeks ago I was at my mom's house and noticed she had hot chocolate mix in the cupboard. My parents never drink hot chocolate but I always do. I mentioned it and she said, "I got that so you and your brother could have some when you come over. I got it for my kids... not my grandkids though. Don't have any of those yet." Nobody even said a thing about grandkids :shrug:

I can see peoples point of view on the waiting... But I had my daughter at 19 and never does a day go by do i think i wish i waited... She is the best thing ever to happen to me and my parents say the same.... 

I think your mum has a touch of broodiness for grandbabies.... :haha:

Its defo your life and you know what is best... x


----------



## flyingduster

Haha, so true! And when I think about it, my mum is currently worrying about me (being preg while facing having to move town on short notice) so I don't think the worry EVER stops; just changes!!! Lol.

I just looked up my old FF chart from TTC Monster, to see when exactly my last AF was... On new years day it will have been three straight years with no AF! woot!!! Ignoring the horrible bleeding ya get after having a baby of course. Lol


----------



## LittleMinx

squirrel. said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Kirin, I'm glad the cramping went away and you're feeling a bit reassured. These first few weeks are so uncertain. I'm sure we'll all be happen when we're safely out of the first trimester.
> 
> I'm sorry a few of you are worried about telling people. We've told our parents and they were happy - though I was interested in seeing that their reactions were quite a bit more subdued than when we revealed we were pregnant with our firstborn.
> 
> I was quite upset today, we've had some bad news recently about our son's development (we've been told there's a strong chance he's autistic) and it's shaken me quite badly. I always suspected, but having a body of experts tell you they agree with you is quite a different experience. I've been quite upset, so this morning when I saw another 2-3 weeks test I felt dismayed. Upon cracking it open it doesn't look too different to yesterday's test. :( I feel so annoyed at myself for wasting these tests. I just want to see a 3+, it's ridiculous. I know now the magic in clearblue's campaign with these tests, they must sell so well because we'll use as many as we can to get a 3+!!
> 
> After feeling queasy all day yesterday, I had a bit today, but not as much. I also have very fleeting cramps. Along with the only marginally darker test, I feel really bad today, though I'm sure it's linked to me feeling down about my son's probable diagnosis.
> 
> I had my GP appointment today and I was referred to the hospital I want :) They do their booking in appointments between 7/8 weeks, which is amazing! At my previous hospital they make you wait till 10 weeks. I thik mine will be a bit later though as I turn 7 weeks on Christmas Eve and I doubt I'll get my appointment in the holiday period.
> 
> x

Hunni if you need to chat just pm me, my DS has moderate ASD and I've been through the whole process. I know exactly how you are feeling so wanted to send lots of :hugs: . Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks LittleMinx, that's really kind of you.

x


----------



## MummyJade

Ladies... I have decided to do personalized sweets or chocolate for My daughter and Mum to open xmas day i wanted to do M&Ms saying big sister and Nanny Again with August 2014.. but I could only buy in bulk not just 2 tubes!! So im stuck... Anyone ordered anything like this before?? x


----------



## 28329

squirrel. said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Kirin, I'm glad the cramping went away and you're feeling a bit reassured. These first few weeks are so uncertain. I'm sure we'll all be happen when we're safely out of the first trimester.
> 
> I'm sorry a few of you are worried about telling people. We've told our parents and they were happy - though I was interested in seeing that their reactions were quite a bit more subdued than when we revealed we were pregnant with our firstborn.
> 
> I was quite upset today, we've had some bad news recently about our son's development (we've been told there's a strong chance he's autistic) and it's shaken me quite badly. I always suspected, but having a body of experts tell you they agree with you is quite a different experience. I've been quite upset, so this morning when I saw another 2-3 weeks test I felt dismayed. Upon cracking it open it doesn't look too different to yesterday's test. :( I feel so annoyed at myself for wasting these tests. I just want to see a 3+, it's ridiculous. I know now the magic in clearblue's campaign with these tests, they must sell so well because we'll use as many as we can to get a 3+!!
> 
> After feeling queasy all day yesterday, I had a bit today, but not as much. I also have very fleeting cramps. Along with the only marginally darker test, I feel really bad today, though I'm sure it's linked to me feeling down about my son's probable diagnosis.
> 
> I had my GP appointment today and I was referred to the hospital I want :) They do their booking in appointments between 7/8 weeks, which is amazing! At my previous hospital they make you wait till 10 weeks. I thik mine will be a bit later though as I turn 7 weeks on Christmas Eve and I doubt I'll get my appointment in the holiday period.
> 
> x

My 6 year old is autistic. It's so hard to deal with it when you realise that something is wrong with your perfect child. My daughter isn't good at knowing the difference of good and bad. She is violent towards teachers and children at school and her attitude is terrible when she's having a wobble. But we have good days and bad days. Her tantrums are hard to deal with and in public it's hard to make her change her attitude. But when you know what causes bad days you can help them get better. I only found out she isn't like a "normal" child a year ago and now I understand her more. I have a 6 month old son and my fiancé works 16 hour days so the children, our home and the dog are all down to me to look after and I'm doing well. If you need someone to talk to then I am happy to reply to any pm from you. I know exactly how you feel but don't think that your world will change. Autistic children are great to be around, be it a good day or bad day. My daughter is my world and I know she will make me proud all day every day :hug:


----------



## Buttons_01

Oh my, the nausea has hit! Full force this morning and lasted all day! If i didn't eat i felt nauseous so i was eating like every 5 minutes and i feel thirsty all the time! Hate the feeling of being sick and feeling sick so trying everything i can to prevent vomiting.


----------



## ellitigg

Oh Squirrel big hugs! That sounds like a rough day. I hope you can find some peace in knowing you have some answers and you can start dealing with it. :hugs:

I had an ok reaction from my parents. They don't really do 'over the moon' but I knew that. I think DHs mum will be excited. We'll tell her at Christmas.


----------



## KirbyT16

My parents and siblings were excited but my sister has already had two babies. I got a much bigger reaction from the dh's mom and dad- this will be there first grandbaby.


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 <3 squirrel. Sending love and hugs. It might be a hard road ahead, but it will be just as (if not more so) fulfilling!


----------



## SBCookie21

Our scan went very well today. Measured right on track for Aug 1 due date! We weren't able to hear the heartbeat because the tech said it was too early, but we saw it! Breath taking sight!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131210_111537_365.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 18


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

SBCookie21 said:


> Our scan went very well today. Measured right on track for Aug 1 due date! We weren't able to hear the heartbeat because the tech said it was too early, but we saw it! Breath taking sight!!!!

Amazing! :hugs: When I looked at your scan pic I started tearing up.


----------



## SBCookie21

Thank you! 
You're not the only one. When my husband and I saw the heartbeat (which was the only thing I was really looking for) we both fought back tears with quivering lips and big smiles.....it was AMAZING!


Can't wait to see the other scans from you ladies!


----------



## flyingduster

Woohoo!! The first scan pic of the group!! Exciting, and congratulations to having a beating ball of cells!!!! Woop!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

You make me even more excited for mine next week! I'm already prepping myself to not expect to see much;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, I'm envious you saw your baby! :) How amazing! I look forward to it. :)


----------



## tori0713

Beautiful little baby! So awesome you got to see him/her so early :) My OB doesn't schedule the appointment until 8 weeks, so I'm still waiting 3 more weeks.


----------



## Leinzlove

Same here Tori! I'm going to try to go during the 7th week though.


----------



## AerisandAlex

SBCookie21 said:


> Our scan went very well today. Measured right on track for Aug 1 due date! We weren't able to hear the heartbeat because the tech said it was too early, but we saw it! Breath taking sight!!!!


Wow, what a beautiful clear scan :) I'm so jealous lol I can't wait for ours next week, now I'm really excited for it ^_^

I can't wait to see everyone else's scans too! ^_^


Congrats Leinzlove also! Happy Healthy 9 Months! :D


----------



## LilyInk

A beautiful scan that's for sure. How exciting for you!!

I can't wait to tell our family on Christmas Day that we are expecting our first. I plan on giving my parents a small Mr Men book that has written inside the cover "Please keep me and read this to me in August 2014. Love Baby" My parents will be very excited to have a grandchild that is close enough to visit as all others live a long way away. Will be excited to tell them!

Can't wait for a scan either. That will make it so real. No date for our first scan yet. See doctor on Thursday so might know after that.

So excited!


----------



## Luvspnk31

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Squirrel, sending big hugs to you! :hugs:
> 
> I think the reason I'm not anticipating a lot of excitement is because just about everyone pushes me to wait if the subject comes up. My friends who have kids have all stressed I should wait another 5 years, or at least until I'm 30 (I'm 26 now) to have a baby. They say that looking back, they wish they'd have waited a bit longer and had more fun, traveled, went back to school, etc, etc before having a baby. Being a mother has always been my lifelong dream, so it annoys me a bit that they say things like this to me just because it wasn't their dream. Then my friends who don't have kids want my to wait because I'm one of their few friends left without kids and they aren't ready themselves to have kids. That one's pure selfishness really, but on a level I can understand.
> 
> My parents, I think, would just like to see me more stable. Not that I'm UNstable :haha: but OH and I just recently moved in together and aren't married yet (though we've been together for almost 11 years). I absolutely know he's my soulmate, no doubt about it. But since we met so young I think my parents worry that I didn't "experience" enough before choosing him, and they would hate to see us not work eventually after having children. We also aren't in an ideal place financially. I can understand it from their perspective as my parents, but it's my life and I know these are the right choices for me and my OH.
> 
> What's weird though, is that maybe my mom feels different lately. A few weeks ago I was at my mom's house and noticed she had hot chocolate mix in the cupboard. My parents never drink hot chocolate but I always do. I mentioned it and she said, "I got that so you and your brother could have some when you come over. I got it for my kids... not my grandkids though. Don't have any of those yet." Nobody even said a thing about grandkids :shrug:


It's such a bummer not to be as excited because we're too worried about everyone else, isn't it?? My DH has been stressed more this time, with the whole finances and stuff, but when I told him one of the reasons I wanted to wait was because of others reactions, he encouraged me not to worry. I know it doesn't sound like much, but it helped to hear it from him. 

Squirrel, I just wanted to let you know ur in my thoughts. My sis in law has one with aspergers, and I have 2 with ADHD, one who also exhibits ASD mannerisms. I know it's a lot to process, but it will be ok. One day at a time. :hugs:


On a weird note, had the strangest dream last night. I was in the hospital getting ready to deliver, and hadn't even had one dr.'s appt. it was so vivid, which I know is normal for pg. I was almost surprised to wake up at home,lol.


Congrats Cookie!!! Can't wait to see everyone's scans! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

SBCookie - beautiful scan photo! 

Anyone else have to wait until 12 weeks? They don't do early scans here unless there's bleeding or some other problems, so I have to wait at least 6 weeks :( Baby keeps reminding me he/she is snuggling in nice and tight though, lots of nausea and a bit of cramping, thankfully no bleeding.


----------



## addy1

Squirrel, so sorry for your recent news. I know you will find a lot of support here, as it seems a lot of the ladies here have experience. :hugs: to you

SBcookie, beautiful scan picture!!


----------



## flyingduster

DenyseGiguere said:


> SBCookie - beautiful scan photo!
> 
> Anyone else have to wait until 12 weeks? They don't do early scans here unless there's bleeding or some other problems, so I have to wait at least 6 weeks :( Baby keeps reminding me he/she is snuggling in nice and tight though, lots of nausea and a bit of cramping, thankfully no bleeding.

Yep, I will be waiting until at least 12 weeks too. They do have early scans here if you don't know your due date and need it as a dating scan, but I don't want that cos they tend to be internal and I'm not up for that!!! So I will just continue to be unsure on my dates and MIGHT relent and have a 12 week scan (though not convinced, and may wait until the 20 week one yet)


Nausea hit me this afternoon again too. Ugh, and yay, all at once! And I am burping a lot and feeling bloated. Oh what fun pregnancy is!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

flyingduster said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> SBCookie - beautiful scan photo!
> 
> Anyone else have to wait until 12 weeks? They don't do early scans here unless there's bleeding or some other problems, so I have to wait at least 6 weeks :( Baby keeps reminding me he/she is snuggling in nice and tight though, lots of nausea and a bit of cramping, thankfully no bleeding.
> 
> Yep, I will be waiting until at least 12 weeks too. They do have early scans here if you don't know your due date and need it as a dating scan, but I don't want that cos they tend to be internal and I'm not up for that!!! So I will just continue to be unsure on my dates and MIGHT relent and have a 12 week scan (though not convinced, and may wait until the 20 week one yet)
> 
> 
> Nausea hit me this afternoon again too. Ugh, and yay, all at once! And I am burping a lot and feeling bloated. Oh what fun pregnancy is!Click to expand...

Oh good, I am not alone :) I am actually grateful for the nausea and other symptoms, just reminds me that things are happening :)


----------



## silverbell

Wow, what a clear and beautiful scan pic, SBCookie - congrats! Not surprised you were both so emotional seeing the heartbeat :cloud9:


Happy 6 weeks to me and the other 6-week ladies today.

I got my 3+ on the Digi this morning and am so pleased. Done with testing now and can't wait for my scan next Saturday.

For those asking - in the UK if you conceived normally you'd get a scan at 12 weeks. But because I conceived with a fertility clinic and IVF they often scan you beforehand, which is the case for me. I think I'd have had to have paid for a private one though for the reassurance. 12 weeks is a long time to wait!


----------



## ellitigg

Denyse and flyingduster, I'm in the 12 week scan club too! It feels such a long time away but hopefully the Christmas bit in the middle will make it go faster :)


----------



## KirinM

I'm hopeful I'll get an earlier scan because of my previous history otherwise I'd be waiting 12 weeks too.

I had a really bad day yesterday. I was anxious all day and couldn't think positively at all. I'm aiming to concentrate on work. I'm now getting nausea pretty much all day although it goes from mild to bad on and off.

I'm starting to feel tired now. Fell asleep at 7ish for half an hour and was in bed at 9pm.


----------



## WanaBaba

Lovely scan pic SBCookie :)

I'm another one that has to wait til 12 weeks for a scan. I am considering booking an earlier one at around ten weeks so that oh can be there as he will be working away when I have my 12 week one but I'm wondering does this mean it would have to be an internal scan or would they do one on my tummy by then? Lol.

Woke up this morning with awful cramps and had to run to the loo twice now, what's that all about?? :blush:


----------



## KirinM

WanaBaba said:


> Lovely scan pic SBCookie :)
> 
> I'm another one that has to wait til 12 weeks for a scan. I am considering booking an earlier one at around ten weeks so that oh can be there as he will be working away when I have my 12 week one but I'm wondering does this mean it would have to be an internal scan or would they do one on my tummy by then? Lol.
> 
> Woke up this morning with awful cramps and had to run to the loo twice now, what's that all about?? :blush:

I think they do internal scans until 8 or so weeks - I'm sure I've read it somewhere.

I don't know what the cramps are about but I can only guess it's the baby growing. If you think about the aches we get because the ovaries release an egg then it makes sense that your body is going to react to something growing inside it. (I think I've got to start being logical because constant worrying isn't helping)!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had a scan at 6 weeks last time, because I'd been spotting in my fourth week. The doctor we saw was concerned I might have been having an ectopic pregnancy, but all was fine and the EPU attributed my spotting to implantation.

Then, when I was admitted to hospital with hyperemesis gravidarum, I was so sick that they gave me a scan at 9 weeks to check I wasn't carrying twins! So, we were spoilt last time!

This time, I've had the same spotting, but the doctor wasn't concerned so - if everything goes okay - we'll be waiting until 12 weeks. :)


----------



## 28329

That scan is beautiful.


----------



## ellitigg

WanaBaba said:


> Lovely scan pic SBCookie :)
> 
> I'm another one that has to wait til 12 weeks for a scan. I am considering booking an earlier one at around ten weeks so that oh can be there as he will be working away when I have my 12 week one but I'm wondering does this mean it would have to be an internal scan or would they do one on my tummy by then? Lol.
> 
> Woke up this morning with awful cramps and had to run to the loo twice now, what's that all about?? :blush:

I keep waking in the morning with tummy ache and kinda unsettled bowels (sorry TMI). I seem to be the opposite of everyone with constipation. Is it just me?


----------



## LilyInk

Not just you ellitigg. I amexactly the same. The mornings are the worse when I wake up I need to go to he toilet soon after and definitely no constipation yet.


----------



## Jazzbird

Hello. I've been ttc #1 for 11 months and got a BFP on 2 Dec. I can't believe it. 

I'm too cautious to update my status - terrified of losing it. I'm 5 weeks, 2 days. 

Apart from some strong cramping all last week I have no other symptoms. Even the cramping stopped which worries me. I'm in uk so guessing I too will be waiting til week 12. 

Does anyone else have virtually no symptoms?


----------



## KirinM

Still feeling achy today but trying to relax. Currently feeling like I've eaten a bar of soap. It started yesterday and it's such a grim taste. Food hides the taste for a bit but it is basically constant. Anyone else have this fun symptom?


----------



## MummyJade

SBCookie Beautiful scan, cant wait to see mine.. was it done via your tummy? The lady of phone told me mine would be but maybe internal would be offered if couldnt see much...

ellitigg i go between the two... dont remember this at all with my daughter...

We get 12 week and 20 week scans, although with my daughter they only did 20 week scans! 

We have paid to have a private scan at 6 weeks 1 day or 6 weeks 4 days (depending dates) I think its 6 weeks 1 day as have a 31 day cycle... x


----------



## 28329

We're planning private scans at 8, 16 and 24 weeks. We're prone to mc due to our ttc problems so need peace of mind.


----------



## ellitigg

MummyJade said:


> ellitigg i go between the two... dont remember this at all with my daughter...

I don't remember it with my son either. I end up feeling yucky with tummy ache until after lunch and then the afternoon seems better. I have 4 more work days before Christmas so I'm hoping I can get through that and then relax for a couple of weeks...as much as you can relax with a 2 yr old!


----------



## MummyJade

ellitigg said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> ellitigg i go between the two... dont remember this at all with my daughter...
> 
> I don't remember it with my son either. I end up feeling yucky with tummy ache until after lunch and then the afternoon seems better. I have 4 more work days before Christmas so I'm hoping I can get through that and then relax for a couple of weeks...as much as you can relax with a 2 yr old!Click to expand...

Ha... yeah relaxing and a 2 year old doesnt always go together!...

Yeah i have it for a couple of hours most mornings.. then others i struggle to go! 

x


----------



## xEmmaDx

DenyseGiguere said:


> SBCookie - beautiful scan photo!
> 
> Anyone else have to wait until 12 weeks? They don't do early scans here unless there's bleeding or some other problems, so I have to wait at least 6 weeks :( Baby keeps reminding me he/she is snuggling in nice and tight though, lots of nausea and a bit of cramping, thankfully no bleeding.

I'm the same got to wait until 12 weeks, seems so far away! I bought a Doppler and really hoping to hear something before then but not sure I will. 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt190604.aspx


----------



## Arlandria

SBCookie21 said:


> Our scan went very well today. Measured right on track for Aug 1 due date! We weren't able to hear the heartbeat because the tech said it was too early, but we saw it! Breath taking sight!!!!

Gorgeous Scan!! :cloud9:


----------



## Arlandria

DenyseGiguere said:


> SBCookie - beautiful scan photo!
> 
> Anyone else have to wait until 12 weeks? They don't do early scans here unless there's bleeding or some other problems, so I have to wait at least 6 weeks :( Baby keeps reminding me he/she is snuggling in nice and tight though, lots of nausea and a bit of cramping, thankfully no bleeding.

Yep here in the UK we don't usually get our scans until around 12 weeks unless we pay for private!

I really wanted a scan piccy for Xmas day when we tell our parents but hey ho! xx


----------



## victoria1987

Hi there! 
I got my BFP 4 days ago and my due date is tentatively 19th August 2014. I won't know for a little while as I am still waiting to hear back from the mw to see if they can take me but I am worried my first appointment will be a bit delayed due to the holidays. I will just settle for having a appt date, can anyone tell me if it is normal to still have not received a call back after 4 days? 

Anyway little about me I am 26 (will have just turned 27 when baby arrives) and DH is 32. We have only been married for a few months and we would like to have a large family so this is a good start. In terms of my mother's intuition, I think that I am having a boy!


----------



## KirbyT16

SBCookie21 said:


> Our scan went very well today. Measured right on track for Aug 1 due date! We weren't able to hear the heartbeat because the tech said it was too early, but we saw it! Breath taking sight!!!!


Great scan! :)

Your scan gives me hope that just maybe we will be able to see the heartbeat when we have our scan. We are having our first scan at 6.3 (the 23rd). The reason we are having an early scan is b/c of previous mc.


----------



## 28329

Welcome Victoria. Congratulations on your bfp.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

victoria1987 said:


> Hi there!
> I got my BFP 4 days ago and my due date is tentatively 19th August 2014. I won't know for a little while as I am still waiting to hear back from the mw to see if they can take me but I am worried my first appointment will be a bit delayed due to the holidays. I will just settle for having a appt date, can anyone tell me if it is normal to still have not received a call back after 4 days?
> 
> Anyway little about me I am 26 (will have just turned 27 when baby arrives) and DH is 32. We have only been married for a few months and we would like to have a large family so this is a good start. In terms of my mother's intuition, I think that I am having a boy!

Welcome! :flower: 

I'm 26 as well. :) Also, if we have a girl (which we think we will), we're naming her Victoria Juliet. :)


----------



## xEmmaDx

Jazzbird said:


> Hello. I've been ttc #1 for 11 months and got a BFP on 2 Dec. I can't believe it.
> 
> I'm too cautious to update my status - terrified of losing it. I'm 5 weeks, 2 days.
> 
> Apart from some strong cramping all last week I have no other symptoms. Even the cramping stopped which worries me. I'm in uk so guessing I too will be waiting til week 12.
> 
> Does anyone else have virtually no symptoms?

Congratulations!!

I am the same, hardly any symptoms at all apart from sore boobs, I keep wishing for symptoms so I know it's real but I know as soon as I have them I will be regretting that lol.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png


----------



## DenyseGiguere

victoria1987 said:


> Hi there!
> I got my BFP 4 days ago and my due date is tentatively 19th August 2014. I won't know for a little while as I am still waiting to hear back from the mw to see if they can take me but I am worried my first appointment will be a bit delayed due to the holidays. I will just settle for having a appt date, can anyone tell me if it is normal to still have not received a call back after 4 days?
> 
> Anyway little about me I am 26 (will have just turned 27 when baby arrives) and DH is 32. We have only been married for a few months and we would like to have a large family so this is a good start. In terms of my mother's intuition, I think that I am having a boy!

Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## KirbyT16

victoria1987 said:


> Hi there!
> I got my BFP 4 days ago and my due date is tentatively 19th August 2014. I won't know for a little while as I am still waiting to hear back from the mw to see if they can take me but I am worried my first appointment will be a bit delayed due to the holidays. I will just settle for having a appt date, can anyone tell me if it is normal to still have not received a call back after 4 days?
> 
> Anyway little about me I am 26 (will have just turned 27 when baby arrives) and DH is 32. We have only been married for a few months and we would like to have a large family so this is a good start. In terms of my mother's intuition, I think that I am having a boy!

Welcome and congrats :)


----------



## addy1

Congrats Victoria and Jazzbird! :wave:

I won't have a scan until 11 weeks. Seems far away, but with Christmas, it will go by quickly. I wish I could go sooner, but there really is no reason for it. 

I am so nauseas right now....I was gagging this morning. I am sure I'll get m/s for a third time.


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome and congrats to Victoria and Jazzbird!!

SBCookie - That's a beautiful clear scan! Congrats. Can't wait to have mine in a week and a half on the 23rd. I couldn't wait till 12 weeks and am going to pay for a private one so we can tell our families at Christmas.

Look what I got today! :D I waited all morning to go to the loo at work and went at lunch time because I've heard smu is better for these tests. I couldn't keep the stupid grin off my face all afternoon. It did feel weird to have it in my coat pocket though all day and I kept worrying that some of my pupils might find it or see it somehow. I'm convinced this another boy - this pregnancy has been basically the same as the last one and with my son I got a 3+ at 5+1 and now again I got a 3+ at 5+1. 


xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo 11-12-2013 17 43 33.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congrats squirrel.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Yay Squirrel! I know you've been waiting for your 3+ :)


----------



## KirinM

Yay glad to see your 3+!

I'm absolutely shattered and feeling very lightheaded. Think it'll be another early night for me again.


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome to Victoria and Jazzbird! And a big congrats to you both on your BFPs; exciting and utterly nerve wreaking times ahead now!!

WOOHOO squirrel! You got the 3+!!! 

I still clearly remember my 12 week scan with Monster, I was utterly blown away with the fact he was basically a fully formed baby, dancing and moving and bouncing around already! He wasn't a blob of cells!! The more I think about it, the more I want to get the 12 week scan done this time too. Lol! By the 20 week one he'd gotten so big you could only see a face, or hand or foot or whatever at once, but the 12 week one he was still tiny enough to see all of him in one shot. Awww, I am feeling all gooey remembering it! And now we are doing it again!!!!


Wanababa, I think at 10 weeks, especially if you're not really overweight, they should be able to see from your tummy OK.


----------



## MummyJade

Welcome ladies and congrats! :happydance:

Feeling ok today, tired and still cant button up my jeans! Its so hard keeping a secret from my mum!! Ive known since the 30th Nov and not said a word! Only 14 days to go!! 

x


----------



## Leinzlove

Dang, I can't wait for a 3+! Very nice! Very nice! :wohoo:


----------



## 28329

12 week scans are the best. Wilth my son we had an 8 week scan and he was a little tiny peanut but then at 12 weeks he was a perfect wriggly baby. Was beautiful.


----------



## HWPG

i'm also having a hard time keeping it secret - i just want to keep telling one person at a time..... and my mom is the hardest, 'cause i want to ask her things or just casually mention things.
today, my older sister texted me saying she wants to go skiing while she is here on vacation.... good thing i'll be telling her the first day she gets here! no skiing this season. 6 days til my scan.... getting excited.....!


----------



## clynn11

Sorry I was MIA yesterday ladies! I slept basically the whole day, was so exhausted from running around the day before!

I missed you guys yesterday, but still want to say 
Happy belated 6 weeks to: addy1 and flagirlie7
Happy belated 5 weeks to: Jazzbird, jelissamo, squirrel., tori0713, and Ichisan
Happy belated 4 weeks to: mel28nicole, RileysMummy, and victoria1987

And today!! 

Happy 6 weeks: patchey, silverbell, Luvspnk31, and Buttons_01
Happy 5 weeks: lifeisbeauty and mrsswaffer

Can't believe how far along we all are getting already!!! :happydance:

SBCookie- Your scan is beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Arlandria

Oh.my.god - I am incredibly tired!!!! :sleep:

And I sneaked onto B&B at work today so finally got myself a pregnancy ticker!! :happydance:


----------



## ellitigg

Woohoo on the 3+! Hope that made your week a little better squirrel .

Welcome to the new BFP ladies :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

I honestly think we're gonna make the big announcement Christmas day. We'll be telling his family Dec. 20th at 8 weeks right after our scan, and then I think we're gonna announce on FB at 8+5. I feel like if I lost the babe at that point I would NEED people like my work and friends to understand why i'd be acting the way I would if I had to go through that. So if we see a healthy babe at our scan we'll have a Christmas morning announcement :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Has anyone else been needing a nap in the afternoon? I find myself taking a nap somewhere within 4 and 7pm each day. Even if it's a day I don't work and I get my full 8 hours. :shrug:


----------



## 28329

I feel ready for bed by 7pm! I have cut out caffeine completely. Plus I have a 6 year old autistic daughter, a 6 month old son, a lively dog, mad fiancé a home to look after. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Victoria! A H&H 9 weeks to you.

I will have my first scan at 7-8 weeks. I will pay for a private to find out gender at 14 weeks. I will have my anomaly scan around 20 weeks. Then a scan at 35 weeks. (I will try to get a private 3D at 28 weekish mark. But, I don't know if DH will go for that one this time.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

28329 said:


> I feel ready for bed by 7pm! I have cut out caffeine completely. Plus I have a 6 year old autistic daughter, a 6 month old son, a lively dog, mad fiancé a home to look after. I'm exhausted!

You have a more justified reason for being so exhausted. ;) On a typical weekday I either substitute teach (like I will be doing tomorrow), or I stay home by myself (like today). If I'm home by myself, I have house chores like cleaning and laundry but otherwise I'm just checking in on my parents' lazy dogs and making hair bows. But somehow I'm more tired than OH, even after he's spent 9-10 hours delivering packages. :shrug:


----------



## MummyJade

Anyone decided on a pram yet? Early i know but i love planning... :blush: i have all cot and bedding sorted too!! well what i want to buy!! 

Pram wise i love the iCandy London Bus... (for a boy) but we wanna stay team yellow so may have to just go with the iCandy Silver Mint... But if we cave we will get London Bus for a little boy.. and the iCandy Berry Bon Bon for a girl... 

Secrets are so hard.. I cant wait till Xmas day to tell Our Daughter she will be so happy and excited.... x


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

The furthest I've gotten on baby supplies is looking for fun. I need to pace myself and decide on what is actually essential. For example, I know we won't be getting a changing table. The closest I'd get would be a dresser with a flat top, but most likely we'll just have a changing pad and change the baby on the floor. I used to nanny for a toddler and that's what I always did. 

For strollers, I know I want something like this. https://www.target.com/p/graco-alano-flip-it-classic-connect-travel-system-sweet-pea/-/A-13024216 I really like the handles that flip so baby can be facing you or away. Not sure if I want a travel system though... I've heard both that it's very convenient and that it's a waste of money. I think having baby face you is the norm in other countries (maybe?), but in the US most face away. I like the idea of being able to see baby, especially when s/he is very tiny. If we have a girl, I so want to just buy a bunch of pink and girly things! But logically, I know we'll be having more children so it makes sense to go gender neutral for bigger things like strollers. 

Anyone planning to cloth diaper?


----------



## MummyJade

I am not a girly person so i with my daughter she had unisex cotbed and matching bedding... i did buy pink clothes but more a bright rainbow clothes as well as the whites creams and lemons... 

I had a travel system with my daughter and hated it, she didnt have much room in any of it and very bulky, i hated it when i bought it.. But the iCandy has plenty of room and not to bulky... (nephew has one)... I just use a changing mat too... I didnt buy anything that was pointless. although i did buy a baby bath but only used it 3 times, and bought a seat for the bath instead, so will be doing that this time... x


----------



## 28329

I'm going to need a double pushchair. I have a quinny buzz 3 for my son, don't rate it at all. I'm unsure if if I want a tanfum or side by side.


----------



## LoveCakes

Woo hoo I got a 3+ too today. That's me finished testing... Maybe.

I caved and went bra shopping today. I'm up a cup size already. The non wired bras are truly awful, so old lady like but I need something to wear in bed.

Love the scan cookie! So exciting :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SBCookie21

MummyJade said:


> SBCookie Beautiful scan, cant wait to see mine.. was it done via your tummy? The lady of phone told me mine would be but maybe internal would be offered if couldnt see much...
> 
> ellitigg i go between the two... dont remember this at all with my daughter...
> 
> We get 12 week and 20 week scans, although with my daughter they only did 20 week scans!
> 
> We have paid to have a private scan at 6 weeks 1 day or 6 weeks 4 days (depending dates) I think its 6 weeks 1 day as have a 31 day cycle... x

My scan was both external and internal. The internal scan was more in depth and provided a much closer picture...it was the only way to see the heartbeat so early.


----------



## 28329

PnkPolkaDots said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> I feel ready for bed by 7pm! I have cut out caffeine completely. Plus I have a 6 year old autistic daughter, a 6 month old son, a lively dog, mad fiancé a home to look after. I'm exhausted!
> 
> You have a more justified reason for being so exhausted. ;) On a typical weekday I either substitute teach (like I will be doing tomorrow), or I stay home by myself (like today). If I'm home by myself, I have house chores like cleaning and laundry but otherwise I'm just checking in on my parents' lazy dogs and making hair bows. But somehow I'm more tired than OH, even after he's spent 9-10 hours delivering packages. :shrug:Click to expand...

It will only get worse too. My son will be crawling before I know it and my daughters tantrums are getting a lot worse. Hard work in my home! Think I'll take a day off and spend it in a warm bubble bath watching films on the tablet :haha:


----------



## MummyJade

SBCookie21 said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> SBCookie Beautiful scan, cant wait to see mine.. was it done via your tummy? The lady of phone told me mine would be but maybe internal would be offered if couldnt see much...
> 
> ellitigg i go between the two... dont remember this at all with my daughter...
> 
> We get 12 week and 20 week scans, although with my daughter they only did 20 week scans!
> 
> We have paid to have a private scan at 6 weeks 1 day or 6 weeks 4 days (depending dates) I think its 6 weeks 1 day as have a 31 day cycle... x
> 
> My scan was both external and internal. The internal scan was more in depth and provided a much closer picture...it was the only way to see the heartbeat so early.Click to expand...

Thank you love... the lady i spoke to said the will do external and then an internal if unclear.... So excited... :haha::happydance: 

x


----------



## 28329

Beautiful love cakes. Such a lovely sight isn't it?


----------



## 28329

With all these scans coming up it won't be long before the first set of twins are announced!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

28329 said:


> With all these scans coming up it won't be long before the first set of twins are announced!

Is anyone thinking they might have twins? Either IVF or genetics?


----------



## 28329

There's twins in my family. My sister has had 2 sets of identical twin boys, by 2 different fathers. Hardly ever heard of! My grandma and auntie both had twins too. Fingers crossed the gene misses me again :haha:


----------



## Arlandria

Oh I would love twins!!! But they do not run in our family so chances are slim! I'm happy with one so not being ungrateful :flower:

As for a pram, esh, my DH is making me use the one we originally bought for Olivia. I mean there's nothing wrong with it I suppose I would have like new! 

I'm considering cloth nappies though?! Never done this so it anyone has more info and tips :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

TWINS! WHOA! Nah, I doubt that's me. :)


----------



## LoveCakes

One of the reasons I'm getting scanned early is with clomid I have a 1/10 chance of twins. At my follie scan there were two 12mm follicles but I didn't ovulate until 2 weeks later so I've no idea. It would be so scary but so amazing at the same time.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Arlandria said:


> I'm considering cloth nappies though?! Never done this so it anyone has more info and tips :thumbup:

We're planning to use them too! I've done research before but am not sure what kind I want. I guess there's quite a few different types, but I don't know which I'll go with. :shrug: The diaper covers are so cute too! :)


----------



## flyingduster

We have a pram that faces both towards and away, and I love that feature.... But almost never used it!! I am a bit of a baby wearing fanatic, and its sooooo much more convenient too, so I just wore Monster everywhere all the time, day in and day out, at home and out shopping. I intend to do the same with this next one too, and then if Monster needs to, he can use the pram. But he walks everywhere happily now (and can still be carried on my back when need be) so doubt the pram will still see much use..... I have a couple of woven wraps, a ring sling, a mei tai and a manduca. I may or may not get a stretchy wrap for baby, and another woven.... Lol

The cot we bought was never ever used as a cot either. It has been turned in to a sidecar on our bed and we bed-share.

I did disposable nappies for the first 8 weeks with Monster, then went in to full time cloth nappies until he was 18 months ish when he started wetting a lot at night and getting a bad rash in a night time cloth nappy, so he is in cloth (or bare) all day and has a single disposable at night. I have done a little 'elimination communication' with him since he was small too, so he never has an accident when he has a bare bum all day at home, but will still use his nappy if he's wearing one. I am HOPING that seeing it is summer here, I might start doing more work towards him using undies at least during the day.

I intend to do cloth nappies with this one too.


----------



## Leinzlove

I have the stroller with a seat in front and one behind me. I love it and wouldn't know what to do without it.


----------



## flyingduster

OK, cloth nappies.

There are a few different styles (pocket, all-in-one, fitted, prefold etc) that have different advantages and disadvantages. 

Then there are a zillion brands and home made ones that have their own pros and cons.

What will fit one baby PERFECTLY, will leak constantly for another!!! What one mamma adores, another will absolutely despise. Take reccomendations with a grain of salt!!!!! No matter how heartfelt.

You can get "China cheapies" that are Chinese made, cheap, a little crappy, but can suit some perfectly. They can be only a few dollars each, especially second hand.
Then go right through the scale to hand made custom embroidered minky ones, and you can pay $200 for a SINGLE nappy. Insane. 

Personally I used prefolds when Monster was small, because he had stick thin thighs and everything else gaped and leaked so badly around the leg holes. Even supposedly ones made for skinny legs!! Prefolds worked through. Once he got bigger we found that Chinese cheapy pockets worked well, but he isn't a heavy wetter so he doesn't fill them in one wee like some kids do! I got a few fancy pretty ones, but actually don't like them as much as my workhorse cheapies!!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Has anyone else been needing a nap in the afternoon? I find myself taking a nap somewhere within 4 and 7pm each day. Even if it's a day I don't work and I get my full 8 hours. :shrug:

Omg, yes!!! I'm not able to get one every afternoon, but man do I want one!! The nausea has also kicked in, feeling a little green as I type this. 

I think I'm going to send out Christmas cards like I do every year, but for close friends and family, make them a little xtra special! Not sure how exactly, but I'll also let them know not to spill the beans to anyone else. :shhh:


----------



## Luvspnk31

flyingduster said:


> We have a pram that faces both towards and away, and I love that feature.... But almost never used it!! I am a bit of a baby wearing fanatic, and its sooooo much more convenient too, so I just wore Monster everywhere all the time, day in and day out, at home and out shopping. I intend to do the same with this next one too, and then if Monster needs to, he can use the pram. But he walks everywhere happily now (and can still be carried on my back when need be) so doubt the pram will still see much use..... I have a couple of woven wraps, a ring sling, a mei tai and a manduca. I may or may not get a stretchy wrap for baby, and another woven.... Lol
> 
> The cot we bought was never ever used as a cot either. It has been turned in to a sidecar on our bed and we bed-share.
> I did disposable nappies for the first 8 weeks with Monster, then went in to full time cloth nappies until he was 18 months ish when he started wetting a lot at night and getting a bad rash in a night time cloth nappy, so he is in cloth (or bare) all day and has a single disposable at night. I have done a little 'elimination communication' with him since he was small too, so he never has an accident when he has a bare bum all day at home, but will still use his nappy if he's wearing one. I am HOPING that seeing it is summer here, I might start doing more work towards him using undies at least during the day.
> I intend to do cloth nappies with this one too.


I have never used them, but I have considered it. My question is, are they cost effective for a last baby? ( this is #5 and final ). I wish I would have done it last time, but we thought he was the last, lol. 
And , we have a front loader washer, which I know are common in the UK, but I've heard complaints that they don't get the diapers as clean. Maybe it's just the models here? (US)


----------



## flyingduster

Also, I use OSFA (one size fits all/most) but if you intend to have lots of kids and use cloth, you're better getting sized ones to last better.

You can often hire a pack of a few different types to try.

There is a HUGE market of buy/sell/swap of 'MCN' (modern cloth nappies) that you can score some really good bargains on.

The only real advice I have is to research the different TYPES and think about what you'd like to try, and then just get some!! It is so overwhelming looking at allllll the brands and preferences and pros and cons and who what when where how..... Just GET SOME! most have a pretty good resale value if they don't suit! But simply getting some, and making the jump to using them, you instantly will find out if you like it or not, and have a starting point for what to try next. Like for me, trying some initially I found the leaky legs, so instantly knew I had to find some suitable for skinny legs, which led me to prefolds. But maybe you will have the opposite! Or an issue with bamboo taking simply FOREVER to dry, so you need something different.... Whatever. Get some. Give them a go. Even if it is one cloth nappy a day and the rest are disposables, you will quickly build up and get caught in the utterly addictive nature of cloth nappies!!!

Make note, that they only end up cheaper than disposables if you don't buy hundreds of fancy expensive ones!!! I have a stash of around 25 cheapies and can have Monster in those full time. Some people have huuuuge stashes, but it won't be saving them money until they re sell them all one day!


----------



## flyingduster

Luvspnk31 said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> We have a pram that faces both towards and away, and I love that feature.... But almost never used it!! I am a bit of a baby wearing fanatic, and its sooooo much more convenient too, so I just wore Monster everywhere all the time, day in and day out, at home and out shopping. I intend to do the same with this next one too, and then if Monster needs to, he can use the pram. But he walks everywhere happily now (and can still be carried on my back when need be) so doubt the pram will still see much use..... I have a couple of woven wraps, a ring sling, a mei tai and a manduca. I may or may not get a stretchy wrap for baby, and another woven.... Lol
> 
> The cot we bought was never ever used as a cot either. It has been turned in to a sidecar on our bed and we bed-share.
> I did disposable nappies for the first 8 weeks with Monster, then went in to full time cloth nappies until he was 18 months ish when he started wetting a lot at night and getting a bad rash in a night time cloth nappy, so he is in cloth (or bare) all day and has a single disposable at night. I have done a little 'elimination communication' with him since he was small too, so he never has an accident when he has a bare bum all day at home, but will still use his nappy if he's wearing one. I am HOPING that seeing it is summer here, I might start doing more work towards him using undies at least during the day.
> I intend to do cloth nappies with this one too.
> 
> 
> I have never used them, but I have considered it. My question is, are they cost effective for a last baby? ( this is #5 and final ). I wish I would have done it last time, but we thought he was the last, lol.
> And , we have a front loader washer, which I know are common in the UK, but I've heard complaints that they don't get the diapers as clean. Maybe it's just the models here? (US)Click to expand...

If you get fairly basic cheap ones, and only as many as you need; definitely cost effective for even only one child! There are websites that have done the math of the cost difference, and even taking in to account the power/water/detergent of washing, cloth still comes out hundreds, if not thousands cheaper PER CHILD. 

I have no idea regarding front loaders sorry!! I don't see why they wouldn't get them clean?? Hanging in the sunshine is what removes the stains the best anyway.


----------



## Luvspnk31

My DH joked about twins this time, not really sure how I would feel. Excited and TERRIFIED, lol. His dad had twin siblings. Unfortunately the died as infants. :( who knows, just might happen!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Anyone else's skin just a MESS?!? I have horrible itchy acne on my chin, and all over my forehead. I've had it before when pg, but never this bad. It's worse than when I was a teen!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I don't really have any breakouts (except a random pimple on my chin), but my skin just feels very clogged and "dirty" even though I wash my face and have done a couple masks and scrubs. Could also be this dry, dry winter air too though.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, I feel so much calmer now. I'm an emotional rollercoaster with this pregnancy and everything that's going on with my son, but today was a good day!

LoveCakes - Congrats on your 3+! It's amazing how it can put your mind at ease! I have a double digital pack left, which I am going to give to my husband to hide. No point wasting them. Now I have my 3+ I won't test anymore.

Sleep - Yes!! I am exhausted all the time! I didn't have this so much last time. I came home form work today at 5:30 and went straight up to bed for an hour's nap. Yesterday after teaching an hour and a half's history lesson where we were time travellers and I was regaling them with London's history in my usual hyperactive way, I rested my head in my arms at one of the kids' tables and they covered me with a blanket and got me a pillow :) I could have gone to sleep. They must think their teacher has gone mad!

Prams - We really want the iCandy Peach Blossom 3 when it comes out in the spring. We like to do day trips and my son will only be 2.5 when this baby is born, so he'll still need a pushchair for long or fast paced outings. The new peach blossom can both face you or face away and has a lot more room between the seats. I wanted the Bugaboo Donkey as I'd much rather have them side by side than a tandem, but here in central London it's just not feasible. We wouldn't be able to get on a bus for starters!

Twins - I would love twins. They do run in my family (twins in every generation on my mum's female line - i.e. her mum, aunts, sisters, nieces, female cousins etc.) and I took soy isoflavones (nature's clomid apparently) to kick start ovulation this month, so maybe. I don't feel like it's twins, but it would be nice. I think I'd have got my 3+ earlier if I had twins on board as I think my hCG levels would be higher.

Acne - Yep! Not too bad, but as I normally have clear skin, having a few blemishes is noticeable (probably only to me). I have a painful one just inside my nose. Very weird!

Phew, I think I'm caught up with our fast moving thread!! I am in bed back from date night and ready for sleep! I don't think I'll fully wake up till second trimester.

Night!

xx


----------



## ms.tjulz

Due August 14th 2014! Yaaay : )


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ms.tjulz said:


> Due August 14th 2014! Yaaay : )

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## ms.tjulz

I noticed some breakouts right under my jawline and upper neck : (


----------



## Leinzlove

I have a pimple on my forehead that just appeared. :( But if its baby related :) :) :) :) :) :) :) x


----------



## LilyInk

My husband would love us to have twins. It's in the family but I would be excited with just 1 precious angel.

No bad sign of acne here yet but no bragging either because it might still come so won't say too much. My biggest symptom is serious bloating, hungry all the time, sore boobs, heartburn and waves of nausea.

Hope everyone is having a good day today!


----------



## AerisandAlex

ms.tjulz said:


> Due August 14th 2014! Yaaay : )

Congrats!! Happy Healthy 9 Months!!!

LoveCakes - I love those tests, (not for the first test but for after getting the initial bfp lol) they really help keep things positive ^_^ 

Luvspnk31 - I haven't really been breaking out... but we're still in the beginning.. I know it'll happen sooner or later like it did with my last PGs lol and I know what you mean about twins, DH is joking about them too, I'm thinking the same thing, at first I was excited the idea and then I thought of a friend of mine who just had identical twin boys and the nightmares she went through right at the beginning... then I think about how she's doing now and how cute they look sleeping on each other's butts lol 


Squirrel - I'm glad to hear you're having a good day :) I can't wait until we all start to move into the 2nd trimester... those are always the best glorious days ^_^



I've been super tired the last day and a half... I practically slept all day yesterday, only woke up to make dinner and put down the little ones for bed and then went back to bed myself lol I'm ready to collasp again into bed and it's still really early... also I'm feeling like I'm starving... and only an hour after I ate a full meal... I sent DH to actually go get me pizza just down the road lol 

It's terrible weather outside and I almost told him no and to just stay home... but then he did the 'I'll go out and get anything for my pregnant woman' so I said.. 'Okay, bye!' lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

squirrel. said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Kirin, I'm glad the cramping went away and you're feeling a bit reassured. These first few weeks are so uncertain. I'm sure we'll all be happen when we're safely out of the first trimester.
> 
> I'm sorry a few of you are worried about telling people. We've told our parents and they were happy - though I was interested in seeing that their reactions were quite a bit more subdued than when we revealed we were pregnant with our firstborn.
> 
> I was quite upset today, we've had some bad news recently about our son's development (we've been told there's a strong chance he's autistic) and it's shaken me quite badly. I always suspected, but having a body of experts tell you they agree with you is quite a different experience. I've been quite upset, so this morning when I saw another 2-3 weeks test I felt dismayed. Upon cracking it open it doesn't look too different to yesterday's test. :( I feel so annoyed at myself for wasting these tests. I just want to see a 3+, it's ridiculous. I know now the magic in clearblue's campaign with these tests, they must sell so well because we'll use as many as we can to get a 3+!
> 
> x

:hugs: I'm so sorry everything's been so rough lately

I've been dealing with the same thing with our DS... I feel like he's had such a rough time since he was born and it terrifies me for this next one what the possibilities might be... 

We had DS 2 months too early, he was born only 4lbs 8oz and was placed in a NICU for over a week, came home on a heart monitor.. 

After he was a month old he was hospitalized because his heart rate kept dropping into the 60s and we found he was aspirating his food and then through the first year of his life he wasn't hitting his developmental points where he should have and we had to include physical and speech therapists to help encourage his development...

Then, we found out after he was 2 that the reason he wasn't speaking was because he couldn't hear, (no ear infections ever either) and his adenoids were 100% blocked so all that fluid behind his ear drums turned into this thick 'ear glue' (what they called it) and the adenoids blocking everything wouldn't let it drain and we had to schedule him for a surgery in May 2011, and while we were trying to catch up his speech he developed severe asthma requiring inhalers and nebulizers and several more hospital visits... 

He's now 3 going on 4 and the teachers are talking 'Autistic' too... the doctor kept trying to reassure DH that he's wasn't for the past year... I've always been scared that there was something but I was hoping that he was just mimicking his sister or it was due to his long delay in speech... but now the doctors are starting to agree there might be 'something' to the autism claim from the teachers... He can't stand any change to his routine, and screams if we don't go to the stores or restaurants, or overall places that he wants to go.... it requires a lot of re-direction to get him to calm down and even that doesn't help sometimes and he has a strong attachment to me and, unlike DD who's extremely social, he secludes himself from his headstart playmates... 

He's my little buddy and a part of me is praying he'll just 'grow out' of it... but another part of me is feeling like he might never and it does really hurt to hear others, professionals, agree with you... you just want to hear them tell you that you're crazy and to point out why your assumptions are wrong. 

:hugs: if you ever need someone to talk to we're always here for you :)


----------



## glbaby1

flyingduster said:


> The whole world knows for us, I even did a Facebook announcement already!! I figure if anything happens, I'd rather everyone was there to support me. And miscarriages are a fact of life, I am happy to have it in the open and discussed if it happens.... I imagine that if I have a miscarriage, and then post about it on Facebook, I BET I will get messages from a heap of friends who have silently had the same thing happen and I never knew. Not that I want that to happen of course!!! But I am not averse to sharing our news early anyway.
> 
> Though we probably would have waited until Christmas if we could have, it was just that mum and my lil sister decided to travel down to visit mere hours after I got my unexpected BFP, and I couldn't hold it in!!! Lol!

I feel EXACTLY the same way! Haven't done the FaceBook thing yet, but most of our immediate family knows. I, like you, would rather have as much support as possible throughout the entire process.


----------



## glbaby1

SBCookie21 said:


> Our scan went very well today. Measured right on track for Aug 1 due date! We weren't able to hear the heartbeat because the tech said it was too early, but we saw it! Breath taking sight!!!!

YAH!!! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## glbaby1

squirrel. said:


> Welcome and congrats to Victoria and Jazzbird!!
> 
> SBCookie - That's a beautiful clear scan! Congrats. Can't wait to have mine in a week and a half on the 23rd. I couldn't wait till 12 weeks and am going to pay for a private one so we can tell our families at Christmas.
> 
> Look what I got today! :D I waited all morning to go to the loo at work and went at lunch time because I've heard smu is better for these tests. I couldn't keep the stupid grin off my face all afternoon. It did feel weird to have it in my coat pocket though all day and I kept worrying that some of my pupils might find it or see it somehow. I'm convinced this another boy - this pregnancy has been basically the same as the last one and with my son I got a 3+ at 5+1 and now again I got a 3+ at 5+1.
> 
> 
> xx

So happy for you Squirrell! I was actually planning on getting one of those dig's with the weeks, but since I haven't done one at this point, I am afraid to see what it says. Promised the DH I would stop testing and wait for my scan.

Welcome to all the new BFP ladies! And Congrats!


----------



## glbaby1

LoveCakes said:


> One of the reasons I'm getting scanned early is with clomid I have a 1/10 chance of twins. At my follie scan there were two 12mm follicles but I didn't ovulate until 2 weeks later so I've no idea. It would be so scary but so amazing at the same time.

My DH and I did two rounds of Clomid (September/October 2013), and the second round I had three follicles measuring 24-26mm and OB said they would all release. I was terrified that I would end up pregnant with triplets.:dohh: I think we dodged a huge bullet because I did not get my BFP that month. We took November off from any assisted reproduction and conceived naturally (go figure and I really wish we had that money back!). My fear is that (even though studies show Clomid is only effective in the month you take it) there was some residual effects of ovulatory stimulation and I released more than one egg!:wacko: I did get my first BFP at very early, and my symptoms are COMPLETELY different than my first three, which totally freaks me out. For those of you that want twins, fingers crossed for you. I already have three, so if I am having more than one this time, I just might have a nervous breakdown:nope:


----------



## glbaby1

ms.tjulz said:


> Due August 14th 2014! Yaaay : )

Congrats Ms. Tjuiz!


----------



## ellitigg

Although my heart would love twins, it would be a disaster for us. DH and I both have to work full time to pay the mortgage and there's no way we could afford to have three in nursery at the same time. We would literally have to sell the house :cry:

Unfortunately I have twin aunts and twin cousins on my mums side. Eek!


----------



## 28329

Twins would be amazing, especially with our ttc problems but I think tgat would be so difficult.


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning... Thought i'd pop in before the school run, I've caught up a little.. but god you girls can chat :lol:. 

I have my pram already :blush: Quinny Buzz 2013 (new model) and i love it... I had loads with my DD and always loved the Quinny over any others. We only got it so early as it was a total bargain..The whole package for £250!!! I also got a crib off ebay in my area for £10 and its 2 weeks old. And a Tommee Tippee Perfect Prep brand new for £36 delivered.. I do love a bargain :)


----------



## KirinM

Morning ladies,

Nausea is bad! I struggled to sleep because of it last night and woke up to it and a very full bladder before my alarm :( I've had to eat some crackers in bed to help with the nausea.

I get my second blood test results today so keeping my fingers tightly crossed that my levels have risen okay.

To be honest I'd be petrified if it was twins, we definitely couldn't afford two in one go. There are no twins in either of our families so probably unlikely anyway.

I haven't thought about anything practical like prams. Since I'm basically a first timer again I don't have a clue about what's good and what's not. Going to need tips!


----------



## 28329

LittleMinx said:


> Morning... Thought i'd pop in before the school run, I've caught up a little.. but god you girls can chat :lol:.
> 
> I have my pram already :blush: Quinny Buzz 2013 (new model) and i love it... I had loads with my DD and always loved the Quinny over any others. We only got it so early as it was a total bargain..The whole package for £250!!! I also got a crib off ebay in my area for £10 and its 2 weeks old. And a Tommee Tippee Perfect Prep brand new for £36 delivered.. I do love a bargain :)

I LOVE a good bargain. My fiancé moans when I bargain hunt. We usually live a lifestyle where we don't look at price tags, we just pick up and pay but ebay is my friend. If only he knew that I get so many bargains on there. Gosh, most women get moaned at for spending too much. I get moaned at for spending too little :haha:

You picked up some fantastic bargains. My quinny buzz was £120 and that included everything.


----------



## LittleMinx

£120 is amazing... Is that with the new style carrycot? The fact it folds is a massive bonus for me as i drive a VW Golf and the boot isn't the biggest. I love the new black wheels, looks very sleek. Cant wait to be pushing Little One in it :cloud9: ... I buy all the big stuff early, then after my gender scan i buy clothes. xx


----------



## 28329

It has the dreamie carrycot. The appron over the top is missing tho and we got it second hand when I was pregnant with my son. But him and this baby are both summer babies so I just use mosquito net on hot days. I love how it unfolds itself. I need a new back wheel though, the tyre split and I'm gutted. It's such a dream to push. I will try to find a buggy board that fits to it, my baby boy will be 14 months old when this baby comes and I think he'll love riding on the back, buses and shops aren't made for double buggys these days!


----------



## Buttons_01

And the morning sickness has started!! . Not looking forward to waking up every morning


----------



## 28329

Sorry ms has started. But is also a good thing. I've had waves of nausea but I haven't been sick yet!


----------



## KirinM

Great news. My hcg level on Tuesday was 3838 so they're doubling roughly every 46 hours. I've never ever had levels this high. I'm having a scan on Monday and also have an appointment on the same day to register the pregnancy.

The relief is immense. I feel more confident it's in the right place xx


----------



## WanaBaba

That's brilliant news kirinM :)

I'm finding it hard not being able to take naps, but have my lo to look after so not an option, was def easier being pregnant the first time round lol.
Still feeling sickly constantly. And very emotional! 
My skin has been awful for the past week or so, I don't usually get many spots on my face but I just look awful at the minute!
Have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, can't wait :)


----------



## 28329

That's great news kirinM. So happy for you.


----------



## KirinM

Thank you :)

I know I'm not completely out of the woods yet but feeling a lot calmer. Really hope I'll be able to see baby and a heartbeat next week (in the right place).


----------



## 28329

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## AerisandAlex

KirinM said:


> Great news. My hcg level on Tuesday was 3838 so they're doubling roughly every 46 hours. I've never ever had levels this high. I'm having a scan on Monday and also have an appointment on the same day to register the pregnancy.
> 
> The relief is immense. I feel more confident it's in the right place xx

Congrats!! I can't wait to see your scans ^_^ 


I'll be honest girls, I didn't know what a 'pram' was and I already have two kids... lol then I realized it was a stroller lol
Those Quinnys are something neat, we don't have anything like that in Pennsylvania, more like these big ol' bulky strollers... but I've always liked those too, some even come with the built in carseat which is what we're searching for... 

We have our old ones from DS and DD which look practically brand new... but they're basically garbage because the law saws you can only have a carseat within a certain manufacture date so I can't even give these to someone in need because they could get in trouble with the police :( I don't even know why I keep them, I guess I can't stand the thought of throwing out something perfectly useful...

But anyway, yes, I'm waiting for the initial scan before making any big buys... but I'll be happily looking for bargains on that day ^_^


----------



## xEmmaDx

I've loved looking at prams for years and years choosing ones I like and would have in the future. Of course they have changed so much since then so the ones I liked back then I dont now lol. I was also set on having one of the travel systems with the car seat on it but now I am liking the carry cot ones. Some of the iCandy ones are nice but the little wheels at the front put me off slightly. I need to keep looking around so if anyone sees some nice ones please post links so I can have a peak lol. 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## LittleMinx

Emma - 100% go for one with a carrycot, so much nicer for baby. For me it was between the Quinny Buzz, Stokke Xplory or a Bugaboo Buffalo.

Xplory
https://www.mothercare.com/Stokke®-...chairs+-+PLA&gclid=CMXXoqDwqrsCFafnwgodRB4ASg

Buzz
https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...age-(black)/?gclid=CO2ykN3wqrsCFUbKtAodYwUAcQ

Buffalo
https://www.pramworld.co.uk/bugaboo-buffalo-black?gclid=CPa78LfwqrsCFQMcwwodn2kAEg


We went with the Buzz as its the most practical for us and my fave from my youngest x


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone - can I join you!?

I got my BFP today at 13 DPO and this is our 2nd (we have a boy who was 4 in October). Was going to be a 25 day cycle so think due date is 25/8 and I am predicting a girl! 

I have been really dizzy for last 3 days so thought I was pregnant before I tested!

Look forward to getting to know you All :winkwink:


----------



## 28329

Welcome pootle. Congratulations on your bfp.


----------



## HWPG

i am constantly hungry. like, growling stomach hungry even thought i ate 1 hour ago. also, ive been having a mild headache - not sure if it is less caffeine related, or hormone related. just which i could have a big eggnog latte from starbucks and call it good.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

pootle33 said:


> Hi everyone - can I join you!?
> 
> I got my BFP today at 13 DPO and this is our 2nd (we have a boy who was 4 in October). Was going to be a 25 day cycle so think due date is 25/8 and I am predicting a girl!
> 
> I have been really dizzy for last 3 days so thought I was pregnant before I tested!
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you All :winkwink:

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

I just spent £2 on a scratch card and won £40. That pays for my doppler :)


----------



## HWPG

28329, what luck!


----------



## 28329

My day started quite badly. My little man woke me at 5am and wouldn't settle again, he's been moody all day plus my df had to go to work to do some emergency drilling so I didn't get to have my christmas tree put up. Thought I'd try my luck and it paid off :)


----------



## LittleMinx

pootle33 said:


> Hi everyone - can I join you!?
> 
> I got my BFP today at 13 DPO and this is our 2nd (we have a boy who was 4 in October). Was going to be a 25 day cycle so think due date is 25/8 and I am predicting a girl!
> 
> I have been really dizzy for last 3 days so thought I was pregnant before I tested!
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you All :winkwink:

Yaay you found us :happydance: Congrats hunni xx


----------



## MummyJade

Congrats!!! 

Kirinm great news!!! 

You ladies chat! I need to catch up! 
defo looking for a pram so comfy for baby i think... I think we will get go for icandy! 

Twins i dont have any in family well step mum is a twin but obviously no blood relation...... My friend winds me up that im having two.. But i believe only one! 

i still dont know boy or girl... But when i think of things i think i automatically think boy! 

X


----------



## 28329

Happy 5 weeks mummyjade!


----------



## victoria1987

Thank for the warm welcomes ladies! I think that August will be a lovely time to have a baby (with the exception of the fact that we will have to be in third tri all through the summer!) 

PolkaDots: Thats a lovely name you have picked out, I love classic names too. If we have a girl we are going to call her Evelyn. I love it because when she is older she can still have a sophisticated name but isnt saddled with something too heavy as a little girl as we can call her Evie. 

Anyone having trouble with DH being unable to keep the news to himself!? I have not told anyone because I know how risky early pregnancy is and I am only just past 4 weeks. But every night that I come home DH tells me about another person he told!! So far the count is at 6 people. I am 4 wk 2 days. :wacko:


----------



## AerisandAlex

pootle33 said:


> Hi everyone - can I join you!?
> 
> I got my BFP today at 13 DPO and this is our 2nd (we have a boy who was 4 in October). Was going to be a 25 day cycle so think due date is 25/8 and I am predicting a girl!
> 
> I have been really dizzy for last 3 days so thought I was pregnant before I tested!
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you All :winkwink:


Congrats Pottle!!! :D Happy Healthy 9 Months!!!


Oh, and Happy 6 weeks flyingduster, glbaby1!!
And Happy 5 weeks to MummyJade 
And Happy 7 weeks to Arlandria! 

(Sorry if I missed anyone, trying to catch up lol)


----------



## HWPG

victoria, i am having the opposite problem! i keep wanting to tell everyone, and OH is all "mums the word" until at least after our scan next week. we have told NO family, and IRL i have only told my 2 bestiest friends and 1 other lady - a woman i do not see frequently but know we have been trying a while, whom i saw last night, and whom i trust. 
after the scan, next wed, i'll tell my mom straight away, then my 2 sisters, then my dad at christmas. then i'm not sure who else, and i dont know when OH will tell anyone!


----------



## KirinM

Wow, think I might have the pregnancy fatigue I hear so much about. I'm shattered. I'm okay during the day but when I finish work I just want to pass out. Unfortunately I've got our works Christmas meal tonight. Not looking forward to it at all. 

Anyone else longing for the weekend?!


----------



## HWPG

yes! weekend! i look around my house like, "hm, i should clean that pile of papers" - and then go sit on the couch. totally not motivated. i'm hoping the daylight of the weekend will at least let me do 1 hour of something productive around the house!


----------



## LoveCakes

Yeah Victoria, oh is awful, he would have told the world wheras I didn't even want to tell parents until Christmas but I'm glad he talked me round. I think it helps a lot I can talk here.


----------



## Luvspnk31

WanaBaba said:


> That's brilliant news kirinM :)
> 
> I'm finding it hard not being able to take naps, but have my lo to look after so not an option, was def easier being pregnant the first time round lol.
> Still feeling sickly constantly. And very emotional!
> My skin has been awful for the past week or so, I don't usually get many spots on my face but I just look awful at the minute!
> Have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, can't wait :)

I have one at home, and he never wants to nap, but if I lay down with him, he'll usually go to sleep. Unfortunately, I've been so busy, I haven't even had time to think about a nap. :( 
My face is a mess too. It's driving me crazy. I don't usually deal with acne, just pimples around AF. Right now I've got this itchy acne all over my chin. It stinks!


----------



## AllStar

Hi ladies can I join? Got our bfp yesterday and due date so far is 13th August. We have a boy and a girl already. No symptoms other than being super tired as yet. We've only known since yesterday but already I feel like I'm going mad not telling my mum and sister! Going to take a digi over the weekend (even though I've taken several normal tests!) and once I've seen the word pregnant I will tell them  

Planning phoning the midwife on Monday to get an appointment date. Won't be til after Xmas now. 

Happy and healthy 9 months to all!


----------



## WanaBaba

Luvspnk31 said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> That's brilliant news kirinM :)
> 
> I'm finding it hard not being able to take naps, but have my lo to look after so not an option, was def easier being pregnant the first time round lol.
> Still feeling sickly constantly. And very emotional!
> My skin has been awful for the past week or so, I don't usually get many spots on my face but I just look awful at the minute!
> Have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, can't wait :)
> 
> I have one at home, and he never wants to nap, but if I lay down with him, he'll usually go to sleep. Unfortunately, I've been so busy, I haven't even had time to think about a nap. :(
> My face is a mess too. It's driving me crazy. I don't usually deal with acne, just pimples around AF. Right now I've got this itchy acne all over my chin. It stinks!Click to expand...

My LO hasn't had a nap since around 2 year old, was gutted when she dropped it haha.

Welcome and congrats to AllStar and Pootle :flower:


----------



## AllStar

Thank you! 

The first time pregnant I could obviously nap when needed when not at work, the second time my ds was still napping so could sleep when he did but this time I've got no chance! Dd doesn't even nap anymore. Guess it will be lots of early nights lol


----------



## Leinzlove

AllStar said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The first time pregnant I could obviously nap when needed when not at work, the second time my ds was still napping so could sleep when he did but this time I've got no chance! Dd doesn't even nap anymore. Guess it will be lots of early nights lol

 Congrats hun! I'm also pregnant with #3! :)


----------



## 28329

Finally got my chinese food. Was dribbling looking at my plate. Was food porn!


----------



## Maisypie

Alright, several hours and I'm all caught up!
I am getting a scan on Jan. 15 so I will be about 10 or 11 weeks along. I had my bloods taken yesterday and have my HCG tested but will take a couple of weeks to come back. 
As for twins they run in both sides of both my husband's and my family and I was on clomid so who knows!
I still think we are having a boy but I'll be happy with anything! No MS as of right now but crazy sore bb's. I feel like they are going to pop out of my bra!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

AllStar said:


> Hi ladies can I join? Got our bfp yesterday and due date so far is 13th August. We have a boy and a girl already. No symptoms other than being super tired as yet. We've only known since yesterday but already I feel like I'm going mad not telling my mum and sister! Going to take a digi over the weekend (even though I've taken several normal tests!) and once I've seen the word pregnant I will tell them
> 
> Planning phoning the midwife on Monday to get an appointment date. Won't be til after Xmas now.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to all!


Congrats!! My 1st appt is the 19th, but idk when my scan will be. Hoping I measure large for dates like last time. That way they'll scan me earlier,lol. Otherwise, probably won't until between 16-18 wks.


----------



## ellitigg

Welcome Pootle and Allstar!

Kirin, great news on your levels. A good start to the weekend :)

I've started with the incessant hunger-nausea. I have to keep eating or I feel icky. Plus my son has offloaded his cough on me - boo! The other weird symptom is I've been feeling cold all the time! I was a bit worried because I thought most people felt hot in pregnancy but I googled :blush: and apparently hormones can make you feel all cold too. Anyone else getting that?

Buggies...I don't know! My son will be 2.5 when this one comes so I guess I'm going to need a double for a while. It needs to be one behind the other not side by side...what's that called? Can anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## addy1

Had some minor spotting today. My heart nearly stopped. I had it with my first dd, and everything turned out fine. I am going back to my dr on Monday to try and get an earlier scan. I need to know one way or the other.


----------



## flyingduster

addy1 said:


> Had some minor spotting today. My heart nearly stopped. I had it with my first dd, and everything turned out fine. I am going back to my dr on Monday to try and get an earlier scan. I need to know one way or the other.

Me tooooo! I went to the toilet just before and smelt that distinctively metallic bloody smell, though when I wiped there was only a smear of browny pink, which I know is generally no real worry. But it is still worrying! I am not going to go anywhere though. If I loose it, I loose it. Not a whole lot can be done at this early stage really, so I will rest and watch, and hope it is nothing, for us both!!


----------



## SBCookie21

ugh...nausea and vomiting has completely taken over! I know earlier I said that I would appreciate ALL of the pregnancy symptoms because it was a definite sign of pregnancy, but my goodness! (be careful what you ask for) lol. I can't seem to find anything to help with the nausea. Tomorrow DH and I are going to "Babies R Us" to see if they have something to help. :cry::cry:

Tried TUMS, crackers, small meals...the only thing helping is sleeping. I'm not nauseous when I sleep, but as soon as I wake up its on!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Jeez... I sleep and go to work and you ladies give me a novel to catch up on! ;)

Kirin, that's great!! I'm so happy that you finally feel some relief. :) Good luck at your scan on Monday, I hope it helps you feel even more at ease. 

Pootle and Allstar, welcome and congratulations on your bfp's! :happydance: I think you'll love it here. We seem to have a pretty awesome August group! ;)



addy1 said:


> Had some minor spotting today. My heart nearly stopped. I had it with my first dd, and everything turned out fine. I am going back to my dr on Monday to try and get an earlier scan. I need to know one way or the other.

I'm glad you'll be seeing your doctor on Monday, and have my fingers crossed for you. As long as it's not bright red blood and accompanied by cramping, it shouldn't be anything to worry about too much. Easier said than done though, I know. xx



victoria1987 said:


> PolkaDots: Thats a lovely name you have picked out, I love classic names too. If we have a girl we are going to call her Evelyn. I love it because when she is older she can still have a sophisticated name but isnt saddled with something too heavy as a little girl as we can call her Evie.

That's exactly what I love about the name Victoria! We'll call her Tori but as she gets older she can choose to go by Tori or Victoria. :) I absolutely love the name Evelyn too! It's a name I have on my list for if we have more than one daughter. Evelyn sounds so classy and Evie is incredibly cute! :)

As far as telling people, my OH is behaving. I know some people are okay with telling people early, because they feel that even if something happened, people would understand why they were so upset. I think that's a very personal choice, because for me personally, I hate people feeling sorry for me. When I miscarried before a few close friends knew, and really I hated it. It's the kind of thing that unless people have been through it themselves, they really don't know what to say. And the thing is, there's nothing they can say to help anyway. I have a friend who's a prenatal/L&D nurse, and she was very supportive and understanding since she's had several patients go through it. 


For me... I was able to work a full day and not need to rush off to the bathrom to throw up! :happydance: Still have nausea, which can get a bit bad at times, but if I can go without throwing up I'm ecstatic! I'm so sorry for you ladies who got hit with m/s. :( At least it's a positive sign, but still, it's no fun. :( I really wanted to be able to go a whole day without a nap, but I got up earlier than usual today because I had to leave the house at 6:45 for work (yuck! I usually get to leave between 7:30 and 8:15), and now am finding myself yawning. Going to try but I can't promise anything... ;)


----------



## clynn11

Happy 6 weeks to: glbaby1 and AerisandAlex!!

Happy 5 weeks to: MummyJade, KirbyT16, MummyP2b, Ola007, Soulshaken, and ms.tjulz!!!

Happy 4 weeks to: PeachDaisy!

I'm going back through todays pages to add the new BFPs to the front page. Congrats to you all!! 

Also am SO EXCITED for flagirlie7 and patchey's scans tomorrow!!!


----------



## clynn11

Alright, I believe I have the front page all up to date! So exciting there's so many August '14 babies!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Morning ladies, ive not catches up yet... But congrats to anymore bfps! Feel ok today! 
Got my daughters Xmas play this morning.. She is a little sheep! :) proud mummy moments due I think! Ha! 

I have one week till my scan... Can't come quick enough! I am bursting to tell my mum too!! 

I got my daughter a me and my big sister frame and a book called im a big sister for her to open xmas day! I got my mum a we love our nanny frame and a nanny survival kit! Ha! 

I hope everyone is well im off to catch up xx


----------



## 28329

SB, try something with ginger in. If you have some ginger biscuits they work great. I didn't throw up once with my son buy I had bad nausea and they helped.


----------



## 28329

Mummyjade, my daughter is an angel in her play on monday. I almost cry when she does her plays because I'm so proud!


----------



## LittleMinx

Happy 7 weeks to my DD buddies :kiss: Its Blueberry week :wohoo: and a Happy 4/5/6 weeks to those hitting those milestones :flower:

Just about to run out the door so i'll catch you all later :wave:


----------



## clynn11

Eeeek after midnight here!! I'm officially a blueberry!!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Yay. Happy 7 weeks ladies.


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy 7 weeks Ladies! :)


----------



## KirinM

Congratulations to all you 7 weekers and hooray for it nearly being the weekend. I'm like a zombie today. Was knackered all day but then woke up at half 5 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. Add into that nausea and you've got one very grumpy pregnant lady!

I wish I was one of those women who only realised they were pregnant at 12 weeks. I'm still nervous of every ache and pain. Walking to work (15 minutes on flat ground) feels like a mammoth gym session at the moment. Looking forward to rest and some Christmas baking this weekend. I'm not a massive baker or great house wife by any stretch of the imagination but I love making mince pies and a Yule log at Christmas. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## tori0713

TGIF ladies!

Welcome to the new BFPs!

Less than 3 weeks till my u/s and one week till Christmas break :) my class better behave today because the nausea has really set in :-/ hoping that today goes by quickly.


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hope everyone has a great weekend!! 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt190604.aspx


----------



## 28329

Tgif indeed tori. Finally, no school run tomorrow so df can get up to the kids and I'll get to sleep in for once :haha:


----------



## KirbyT16

TGIF! After today just one more week of school and then I get two weeks off! I hope my students behave today. They keep asking me why I am always yawning and why I have been sitting in my chair more instead of moving around during class. I told them I just have been feeling under the weather instead of saying that when I walk around the room I feel like I might get sick haha.

Also- How did you guys get the little tracker thing after your posts?


----------



## 28329

Click on one of the tickers, that'll takr you to the site. when done it copy and paste the bb code and put that in your signature. Or search google for pregnancy tickers.


----------



## silverbell

SBCookie21 said:


> ugh...nausea and vomiting has completely taken over! I know earlier I said that I would appreciate ALL of the pregnancy symptoms because it was a definite sign of pregnancy, but my goodness! (be careful what you ask for) lol. I can't seem to find anything to help with the nausea. Tomorrow DH and I are going to "Babies R Us" to see if they have something to help. :cry::cry:
> 
> Tried TUMS, crackers, small meals...the only thing helping is sleeping. I'm not nauseous when I sleep, but as soon as I wake up its on!

SB, have you tried Sea-Bands? I bought some when I was 5 weeks as the nausea really kicked in and scared me as I was worried it would get worse. Initially when I put them on I was gutted I didn't notice a difference within 5 minutes like the instructions said, but actually a few days later the nausea did drop a notch. 

Now I'm not sure for certain this was to do with the Sea-Bands or not, but I'm not taking them off to find out! :lol:

Worth a try?

I got mine from Amazon. It's all natural - to do with acupressure confusing nausea signals. Only thing is disguising the things. I've been wearing long sleeves at work and only taking them off to shower.


----------



## MummyJade

Afternoon ladies! I've had waves of feeling sick but could be hunger! 
My little girl was fab in play! My mum cried bless her! 

Went to toys R us to buy little one her remote control car (one thing I didnt buy she says she wants from Santa)!!! And I had a look at the baby bits! Can not wait till we can start buying... I wanna make a list!! Ha! 

Xx


----------



## Soulshaken

Finally caught up after over 20 pages of reading!! haha it's hard to read every day when my two monsters are pulling at my computer or grabbing my phone EVERY MOMENT they are awake!! haha

Kirby I think we have the EXACT same scan date!! 12/23? And I should be around 6w3d too!! I SO HOPE we can see a heartbeat that early! What an amazing Christmas present that would be!

As far as announcing we are going to take a picture of my two boys each in a gift wrapped box and in the middle a little gift with a tag "Do not open until Aug 2014" in front of the tree and post it on Christmas fingers crossed!!! :) I feel exactly the same as some of you ladies that I would much rather have the support and be able to help anyone going through the same thing as me if we would lose this bubs than suffer in silence :( praying that is not in our future again!!! 

I am a little nervous as I feel TOO good, besides being exhausted (oh and HORRIBLE acne) I have no real other symptoms :/ Praying that I'm just having a good pregnancy and that bubs is still growing and healthy... it's enough to drive a momma crazzzy and I have no more sticks to pee on to compare! ugh! 

Hope you all are feeling slightly sick and having lots of other symptoms that are reassuring today!! haha <3

oh and SO jealous of your beautiful scan cookie! SOSO excited to see our bubs!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Had my first bout of throwing up this morning :( Was not pretty and I feel like crap. I'm trying to stay grateful and not complain as I know it means everything is going well, but it sucks, especially when I have to get up and go to work. The nausea is really bad today. Luckily it's Friday. Can't wait until next week is over, I get most of the week of Christmas off. Excited to spend time with my family.


----------



## LittleMinx

Soulshaken said:


> Finally caught up after over 20 pages of reading!! haha it's hard to read every day when my two monsters are pulling at my computer or grabbing my phone EVERY MOMENT they are awake!! haha
> 
> Kirby I think we have the EXACT same scan date!! 12/23? And I should be around 6w3d too!! I SO HOPE we can see a heartbeat that early! What an amazing Christmas present that would be!
> 
> As far as announcing we are going to take a picture of my two boys each in a gift wrapped box and in the middle a little gift with a tag "Do not open until Aug 2014" in front of the tree and post it on Christmas fingers crossed!!! :) I feel exactly the same as some of you ladies that I would much rather have the support and be able to help anyone going through the same thing as me if we would lose this bubs than suffer in silence :( praying that is not in our future again!!!
> 
> *I am a little nervous as I feel TOO good, besides being exhausted (oh and HORRIBLE acne) I have no real other symptoms :/ Praying that I'm just having a good pregnancy and that bubs is still growing and healthy... it's enough to drive a momma crazzzy* and I have no more sticks to pee on to compare! ugh!
> 
> Hope you all are feeling slightly sick and having lots of other symptoms that are reassuring today!! haha <3
> 
> oh and SO jealous of your beautiful scan cookie! SOSO excited to see our bubs!

I feel exactly the same hun! Think it's why it still doesn't seem real :wacko:


----------



## Rainbow gems

Hey there in due august 8th and im predicting another boy


----------



## victoria1987

Welcome Allstar and congrats! (I actually remember you from first tri where you posted a pic of your BFP) 

I finally got some things sorted out in regards to appointments, which is a major stress off my shoulders. I am waiting to find out if I will be able to get care with the midwives in my area (there is a serious lack of them here) so I will know on Tuesday with one and not for another week with the other but I have my fingers crossed. 

In the mean time they referred me to a nurse practitioner so that if I either don't get in with them or my appointment in later I can start care. So I have an appointment for the NP on 8th January and unless I get a MW appointment very close to that date I will have my prenatal blood work and first scan done on that date! Also if I find out that I can't have care with a midwife she can refer me to an OB (which I am really hoping I don't have to do, but am trying to prepare myself for the possibility).


----------



## KirbyT16

Soulshaken said:


> Kirby I think we have the EXACT same scan date!! 12/23? And I should be around 6w3d too!! I SO HOPE we can see a heartbeat that early! What an amazing Christmas present that would be!

We do! That is what mine is exactly! I am excited but nervous at the same time! I want to see a heartbeat so badly! After my mc I still don't really believe it this time, I am just scared :( I think once I see my LBT (Lil baby Tech lol) I will believe it more.


----------



## PeachDaisy

I had my hcg levels checked at my first appointment when I was just 3w6d and they came back at 91. Today they were done again, 4w1d and cake back at 144. So didn't double in 48 hours. But about a 60% increase. What I've read says double in 48-72 hours. I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor on if this is a concern or not. But of course I am worrying :/


----------



## LoveCakes

I'm out for a Christmas do tonight, hopefully ill make it past my 10pm normal bedtime recently! Lie in tomorrow so looking forward to that. Plus I am off on Monday for our scan so hoping it will be a busy weekend and the time flies!

Wow 7weeks girls that seems so far on at this stage! Hope everyone who wants to be sick is and everyone else is feeling good :)


----------



## KirbyT16

PeachDaisy said:


> I had my hcg levels checked at my first appointment when I was just 3w6d and they came back at 91. Today they were done again, 4w1d and cake back at 144. So didn't double in 48 hours. But about a 60% increase. What I've read says double in 48-72 hours. I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor on if this is a concern or not. But of course I am worrying :/

Fxed for you!!!!!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Good morning ladies! :flower:

I'm having a bit of an emotional day. I'm 5w 5d today, which is when I miscarried last time. I feel so grateful and relieved that everything seems to be going normally! 
Also, tomorrow is the day I would've been due. I'm very thankful for this current pregnancy, but can't help but think I could be going into labor and giving birth any minute now. And be bringing our newborn baby home just in time for Christmas. My favorite holiday. Tomorrow we're going to release some balloons for angel baby and paint something at the painting pottery shop, as something physical to remember angel by. Thanks for listening! <3

Happy Friday everyone! Hope everyone is doing well today:


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome to all the newbies!

The bit of spotting I had yesterday has gone without a sign, so I am hopeful it was normal. 

We now know that we find out about DHs job on Tuesday, so at least I'm not going mad wondering when we were going to know!! Once we know about Tue job, either way, I can sort out my midwife and stuff!!


----------



## KirinM

PeachDaisy - you should ask your doctor to do another blood test. You need to keep on top of it and don't let them make you wait for too long. Fingers crossed.

Pinkpolkadot. I'm the same. In my last three pregnancies I never made it this far without a problem. Still massively anxious but trying to enjoy it.


----------



## flagirlie7

Had my first u/s. Two beautiful heartbeats!!


----------



## LittleMinx

flagirlie7 said:


> Had my first u/s. Two beautiful heartbeats!!

What wonderful news :happydance: congrats on your twins xx


----------



## clynn11

Yaaaay for the first set of twins of the group!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MichelleW

flagirlie7 said:


> Had my first u/s. Two beautiful heartbeats!!

Aww how sweet, congratulations, could they tell if identical or not?


----------



## WanaBaba

ellitigg said:


> Welcome Pootle and Allstar!
> 
> Kirin, great news on your levels. A good start to the weekend :)
> 
> I've started with the incessant hunger-nausea. I have to keep eating or I feel icky. Plus my son has offloaded his cough on me - boo! The other weird symptom is I've been feeling cold all the time! I was a bit worried because I thought most people felt hot in pregnancy but I googled :blush: and apparently hormones can make you feel all cold too. Anyone else getting that?
> 
> Buggies...I don't know! My son will be 2.5 when this one comes so I guess I'm going to need a double for a while. It needs to be one behind the other not side by side...what's that called? Can anyone recommend a good one?

Yes me definitely, I've been feeling soooo cold lately! But every time I put the heating on it makes me feel sick! So can't win haha xx


----------



## WanaBaba

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> I'm having a bit of an emotional day. I'm 5w 5d today, which is when I miscarried last time. I feel so grateful and relieved that everything seems to be going normally!
> Also, tomorrow is the day I would've been due. I'm very thankful for this current pregnancy, but can't help but think I could be going into labor and giving birth any minute now. And be bringing our newborn baby home just in time for Christmas. My favorite holiday. Tomorrow we're going to release some balloons for angel baby and paint something at the painting pottery shop, as something physical to remember angel by. Thanks for listening! <3
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! Hope everyone is doing well today:

That sounds like a lovely idea Hun :flower:


----------



## WanaBaba

flagirlie7 said:


> Had my first u/s. Two beautiful heartbeats!!

Wow congrats! That's amazing! First twins of the thread hehe :happydance:


----------



## WanaBaba

Had my booking appointment with the midwife today, it went really well and I got my first scan date 17th January, can not wait! :)
Does anyone know if you can take children to a scan? Should have asked midwife but forgot. We live in a different country from all of our family and hubby will be away with work :( so I have no idea who is going to look after my daughter while I go to the scan!


----------



## PeachDaisy

KirinM said:


> PeachDaisy - you should ask your doctor to do another blood test. You need to keep on top of it and don't let them make you wait for too long. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Pinkpolkadot. I'm the same. In my last three pregnancies I never made it this far without a problem. Still massively anxious but trying to enjoy it.

I called to check up and they are still waiting for a call back from him. I'm sure he will have me do another one Monday.


----------



## flagirlie7

MichelleW said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first u/s. Two beautiful heartbeats!!
> 
> Aww how sweet, congratulations, could they tell if identical or not?Click to expand...

Hmm def not. We did IVF and put in 2.


----------



## pootle33

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> I'm having a bit of an emotional day. I'm 5w 5d today, which is when I miscarried last time. I feel so grateful and relieved that everything seems to be going normally!
> Also, tomorrow is the day I would've been due. I'm very thankful for this current pregnancy, but can't help but think I could be going into labor and giving birth any minute now. And be bringing our newborn baby home just in time for Christmas. My favorite holiday. Tomorrow we're going to release some balloons for angel baby and paint something at the painting pottery shop, as something physical to remember angel by. Thanks for listening! <3
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! Hope everyone is doing well today:

What a lovely idea!! Hope your angel baby is keeping their brother or sister safe and well.


----------



## pootle33

WanaBaba said:


> Had my booking appointment with the midwife today, it went really well and I got my first scan date 17th January, can not wait! :)
> Does anyone know if you can take children to a scan? Should have asked midwife but forgot. We live in a different country from all of our family and hubby will be away with work :( so I have no idea who is going to look after my daughter while I go to the scan!

I'm sure it will be ok-not everyone has support nearby. I keep thinking that I will end up booking a re-assurance scan at 8/9 weeks as 12 weeks seems so far away!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> I'm having a bit of an emotional day. I'm 5w 5d today, which is when I miscarried last time. I feel so grateful and relieved that everything seems to be going normally!
> Also, tomorrow is the day I would've been due. I'm very thankful for this current pregnancy, but can't help but think I could be going into labor and giving birth any minute now. And be bringing our newborn baby home just in time for Christmas. My favorite holiday. Tomorrow we're going to release some balloons for angel baby and paint something at the painting pottery shop, as something physical to remember angel by. Thanks for listening! <3
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! Hope everyone is doing well today:

Awwww hun, big :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Yay, our first set of twins. Congratulations.


----------



## KirbyT16

flagirlie7 said:


> Had my first u/s. Two beautiful heartbeats!!

Congratulations! How exciting!!! :) :) 

I want twins so much!! Just don't tell my dh that cause I think he would FLIP out if we had twins hahaha! Guess we will have to wait and see!


----------



## PeachDaisy

My doctor is happy with my hcg progression. Says the numbers are where they should be and that they should be doubling every 48-72 hours, so there is nothing to be concerned with right now and that I should just enjoy my pregnancy. So I have my ultrasound on 12/24 and we will go from there!


----------



## flagirlie7

The pic. As good as it gets!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## SBCookie21

silverbell said:


> SBCookie21 said:
> 
> 
> ugh...nausea and vomiting has completely taken over! I know earlier I said that I would appreciate ALL of the pregnancy symptoms because it was a definite sign of pregnancy, but my goodness! (be careful what you ask for) lol. I can't seem to find anything to help with the nausea. Tomorrow DH and I are going to "Babies R Us" to see if they have something to help. :cry::cry:
> 
> Tried TUMS, crackers, small meals...the only thing helping is sleeping. I'm not nauseous when I sleep, but as soon as I wake up its on!
> 
> SB, have you tried Sea-Bands? I bought some when I was 5 weeks as the nausea really kicked in and scared me as I was worried it would get worse. Initially when I put them on I was gutted I didn't notice a difference within 5 minutes like the instructions said, but actually a few days later the nausea did drop a notch.
> 
> Now I'm not sure for certain this was to do with the Sea-Bands or not, but I'm not taking them off to find out! :lol:
> 
> Worth a try?
> 
> I got mine from Amazon. It's all natural - to do with acupressure confusing nausea signals. Only thing is disguising the things. I've been wearing long sleeves at work and only taking them off to shower.Click to expand...


Thank you soooo much! I'm going to have to try those. While at "Babies R Us" I found some candy called "Preggie Pops". So far they seem to be helping just a little. I got the pack of 21 candies and I know I've eaten at least 8 today! lol


----------



## SBCookie21

Yeeeeaaaa...for the first set of twins!!!!!! Congrats Flip!!!!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the twins! Lovely news!!

What a lovely idea pnkpolkadots  

Hope everyone is well. I got a 'pregnant' on a digital today so I'm going to stop testing now! Called midwife today but the one who deals with booking you in wasn't available so have to call back Monday so I don't even have a booking in appointment date yet!


----------



## Arlandria

flagirlie7 said:


> Had my first u/s. Two beautiful heartbeats!!

:happydance: What fabulous news!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

flagirlie7 said:


> The pic. As good as it gets!

Congrats!! Beautiful scan and congrats on the twins! You must be over the moon


----------



## lorojovanos

Hello ladies, may I join?

I'm Erin and had been TTC #2 for almost 4 years:( On Wednesday, I got a surprise BFP and it was confirmed today with BW. HCG was 76 and P4 was 102. I go back on Sunday for a repeat:)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Flagirlie - Congrats on the twins!!! How exciting! :happydance:

Welcome Erin! Congratulations on your BFP after 4 long years of ttc! :flower: We have a great group here. :)

Thank you for the support and kind words ladies. :hugs: I've been excited about doing something special for tomorrow, but now that's here I'm a bit scared about how I'll react emotionally.


----------



## LoveCakes

lorojovanos said:


> Hello ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm Erin and had been TTC #2 for almost 4 years:( On Wednesday, I got a surprise BFP and it was confirmed today with BW. HCG was 76 and P4 was 102. I go back on Sunday for a repeat:)

Congrats! It must feel amazing after so long.x

Wow twins, you must be over the moon! I'm loving the scans starting.

Pinkpolkadots take it easy today, that sounds like a lovely way to remember your LO. Xxx


----------



## Soulshaken

KirbyT16 said:


> Soulshaken said:
> 
> 
> Kirby I think we have the EXACT same scan date!! 12/23? And I should be around 6w3d too!! I SO HOPE we can see a heartbeat that early! What an amazing Christmas present that would be!
> 
> We do! That is what mine is exactly! I am excited but nervous at the same time! I want to see a heartbeat so badly! After my mc I still don't really believe it this time, I am just scared :( I think once I see my LBT (Lil baby Tech lol) I will believe it more.Click to expand...

I feel EXACTLY the same! Even though my MC was before my two boys I still have those very real fears, especially because I was almost 11 weeks :( I feel good though and when I had my MC I spotted the entire time off and on and that hasn't been the case this time around, just once (which I think was implantation bleeding) :thumbup:

Yay for the first set of twins!!! :happydance: I wonder who will be next? Twins are all over my family but I feel like I would feel more sick or something? haha who knows ... having 4 under 4 would be INSANE but I would definitely still be thrilled no matter what!


----------



## clynn11

Congrats lorojovanos!! Do you know your EDD?


----------



## glbaby1

flagirlie7 said:


> Had my first u/s. Two beautiful heartbeats!!

Congrats Flagirlie!!!:happydance:


----------



## glbaby1

lorojovanos said:


> Hello ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm Erin and had been TTC #2 for almost 4 years:( On Wednesday, I got a surprise BFP and it was confirmed today with BW. HCG was 76 and P4 was 102. I go back on Sunday for a repeat:)

Welcome and congrats! Wow... How awesome are you? I was ready to give up after like 6 months trying to get pregnant with #4! :nope:Takes alot of patients and perseverance. You're amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## clynn11

Patchey- am hoping your scan went well today Xx

Front page is all updated now (except for lorojovanos- will add you as soon as I get an EDD :) )


----------



## Soulshaken

glbaby1 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm Erin and had been TTC #2 for almost 4 years:( On Wednesday, I got a surprise BFP and it was confirmed today with BW. HCG was 76 and P4 was 102. I go back on Sunday for a repeat:)
> 
> Welcome and congrats! Wow... How awesome are you? I was ready to give up after like 6 months trying to get pregnant with #4! :nope:Takes alot of patients and perseverance. You're amazing!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Totally agree!! TTC 8 months after our MC and it was SO hard! You are amazing momma! Prayers for a sticky bean for you! :flower:


----------



## clynn11

Happy 7 weeks to my fellow August 1st due dates, LittleMinx, Lois22, and SBCookie22! Blueberries!!!!

Happy 6 weeks to flyingduster, Maisypie, MichelleW, and Rainbow Gems!

No 5 or 4 weekers today!


----------



## clynn11

Also, i've added first scan pics to the front page. If you're not comfortable with that, let me know and I can take them off!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We made our official FaceBook announcement tonight :) My husband and I worked on this picture and posted it :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







noahannouncement.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## clynn11

Awww such a cute announcement!!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Denyse I was so excited for you when I saw that posted! I know waiting has been hard for you. ;) I might totally steal that idea for my second! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Denyse I was so excited for you when I saw that posted! I know waiting has been hard for you. ;) I might totally steal that idea for my second! :)

Hehe, thanks hun. I don't mind if you borrow it :) 

I didn't even wait a week to announce it when I was pregnant with my son. We were trying to wait until 12 weeks, but I figured with my morning sickness and everything else that things are developing the way they should :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Denyse: I love the announcement! :)


----------



## HWPG

Loro! So freakin excited you're here! Squee!


----------



## clynn11

Should we make a secret group on FB for our August Due Dates? The 'secret' group does not show or notify any of your FB friends, only members of the group can see the group or post anything in it.


----------



## Ashley8806

You can add me if you'd like :) due August 26th but will be having a C-section so date should be August 19th instead. Found out today :) As far as mothers intuition - I don't really know as it's so early. But, we have two girls, and this will be our last lo, so hoping for a baby boy :)


----------



## Leinzlove

So great to see you here Ashley! This is also #3 here. 2 girls...too! :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks! Are you nervous for 3??


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes! But very excited! :) You?


----------



## Ashley8806

The same. I worry because our two girls are so close, I worry financially (being able to do vacations, etc).... but I know we will make it work :) We currently live in a 3 BR house and I would like to move to a bigger place eventually, but until then the two girls will have to share a room. Which, I'm sure they will love :) But, I can see it having it's ups and downs...lol


----------



## Luvspnk31

clynn11 said:


> Should we make a secret group on FB for our August Due Dates? The 'secret' group does not show or notify any of your FB friends, only members of the group can see the group or post anything in it.


I like that idea!! 

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!

Went shopping with my mom today and told her. She's the first one we've told. She was surprised, but was excited too. She was mostly concerned about me and how I was feeling. We r telling the rest of the family next weekend when we do our family Christmas. I'm excited but nervous too !
Had more nausea today, but nothing major. Still so stinking tired!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ashley! OMG! That all is me too! On everything! :) My girls are Chloe and Zoela. They are 2 and 11 months. We live in a house with 4 bedrooms but are thinking about having the girls share anyways. I love that they can whisper in the dark, giggle, talk and be sisters! (Like I did with mine.) :)

Luvspink: Awe for telling your Mom! :) I told one sister. Everyone else is waiting until February I think!


----------



## pootle33

lorojovanos said:


> Hello ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm Erin and had been TTC #2 for almost 4 years:( On Wednesday, I got a surprise BFP and it was confirmed today with BW. HCG was 76 and P4 was 102. I go back on Sunday for a repeat:)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## pootle33

Woke up early and I'm starving!!!! Also bedtime nausea kicked in last two nights. Bit concerned as didn't have nausea this early last time!!! Wasn't actually ever sick with my son but had a few close calls!

Hope everyone else feeling good and welcome to all new August mums to be!


----------



## KirinM

Morning ladies,

Sore boobs!! They're waking me up along with this weird heartburn / nausea stuff. So pleased I can just stay in bed though.


----------



## tori0713

Insomnia strikes. Ugh. My boobs are also pretty sore, one more than the other. I have a sore throat that I'm hoping I didn't get strep from one of the kiddos in my class. I'm on an antibiotic for a UTI but I don't know if that could kill the strep. 

I just feel like I can't win for trying recently. This bean is grounded when it comes out of the womb, lol.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I'm having insomnia tonight too. It's just about midnight here and the date December 14th has been haunting me since April. OH says he expects me to break down when we release the balloons but I really want to keep it together. I'll be six weeks on Sunday... Halfway through first trimester already!


----------



## silverbell

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I'm having insomnia tonight too. It's just about midnight here and the date December 14th has been haunting me since April. OH says he expects me to break down when we release the balloons but I really want to keep it together. I'll be six weeks on Sunday... Halfway through first trimester already!

Thinking of you today, PPD :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I'm having insomnia tonight too. It's just about midnight here and the date December 14th has been haunting me since April. OH says he expects me to break down when we release the balloons but I really want to keep it together. I'll be six weeks on Sunday... Halfway through first trimester already!

:hugs:


----------



## MummyJade

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I'm having insomnia tonight too. It's just about midnight here and the date December 14th has been haunting me since April. OH says he expects me to break down when we release the balloons but I really want to keep it together. I'll be six weeks on Sunday... Halfway through first trimester already!

massive hugs xx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Thank you so much ladies. Your support means more to me than you could imagine. <3


----------



## 28329

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I'm having insomnia tonight too. It's just about midnight here and the date December 14th has been haunting me since April. OH says he expects me to break down when we release the balloons but I really want to keep it together. I'll be six weeks on Sunday... Halfway through first trimester already!

:hugs: I know exactly how you feel. Time is a healer.


----------



## KirinM

Pinkpolkadot - hugs.


Urgh. Severe nausea kicked in about an hour ago. Lying down, standing up, walking - nothing is stopping it. BF is trying to do an online shop for our Christmas food and was just reeling off food which was making my mouth water (and not in a good way)!


----------



## ellitigg

Clynn - definitely up for a facebook group. We still have one from my Feb 2012 group and its lovely (plus a bit easier to post and see updates).

PPD - hugs to you today!

Flagirlie - congrats on the twins!!

Happy 7 weeks to my bump buddies Ariandria and Wanababa!

Wanababa - yes you can take children to scan appointments in the UK, I saw some when I was doing this first time round. Might be good to check with your hospital though


----------



## MummyJade

flagirlie7 said:


> The pic. As good as it gets!

congrats on the twins! 

My little lady as woken up with a cold and temp! So its quick shopping trip..
Home to wrap rest of xmas gifts then home for chill out and film! 

I am always cold at night... I put heating on and felt sick! I am feeling like I got a stone ball in my tummy! 

X


----------



## AllStar

Thinking of you today pnkpolkadots :hugs:

Fb group sounds good! 

The smell of tea and coffee is making me feel really sick! And I've got slight pressure in my lower abdomen, it's hard to explain but it like I'm aware of it iykwim? Also my lower back hurts a bit, that's all normal right? Even though it's my third you still worry!


----------



## LoveCakes

We've only told parents but I was thinking yesterday the only people that would be really surprised are us! Even those who knew we were ltttc had the easy confidence that everything would be ok.

Still no nausea but not complaining as yet. The tiredness is still the biggest challenge, I managed to make it to 1am last night but then slept for 10hours though!

Hope everyone else has a wonderful weekend.

Pinkpolkadots I hope it's bearable.x


----------



## lilmissmup

Hi Ladies,

Can I join? I am due my first *hopefully sticky* bean on 21st August 2014 :happydance:

Had a miscarriage in June at six weeks so a long way to go but after a year of trying I hope this is it.

My boobs are ridiciously sore already and my pregnancy test was darker than the control line so heres hoping i am full of hormones!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Wow, I'm busy two evenings so can't come online and I have 15 pages to read through :D 

Welcome to all the new ladies and a huge congratulations!!! And Erin, wow! Pregnant after 4 years, what a long journey this has been for you, I'm so glad you could join us.

Flagirlie - congrats on the twins!!! Amazing news. I would love twins, but as I don't really haw many symptoms, I doubt I'll be having then this time around.

PnkPolkaDots - I'm so sorry for your previous loss and that this is such a difficult time. I think your idea to remember your angel sounds beautiful.

SoulShaken - RE symptoms, I'm the same as you. Only fatigue and a little acne. I had a day of queasiness, but haven't had any since. I was the same with my son though, so I'm not worried. It does make me think this baby is another boy though.

Kirby and SoulShaken - 23rd of December is my scan date too!! I'll be 6+6. I wanted to see if everything was okay before we tell family at Christmas. 

I'm sorry to all those suffering from nausea. Though it must feel horrible, it is such a good sign that everything is going well.

Congrats to everyone hitting their week milestones. Can't believe we have 7 seekers in the group now. Yay! Soon the September BFPs will start popping up!! 

We're off to buy a Christmas tree now. Can't wait!! I love Christmas trees, they're one of my favourite things about Christmas!

Xx


----------



## 28329

Welcome lilmissmup and congratulations.


----------



## PeachDaisy

lilmissmup said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I am due my first *hopefully sticky* bean on 21st August 2014 :happydance:
> 
> Had a miscarriage in June at six weeks so a long way to go but after a year of trying I hope this is it.
> 
> My boobs are ridiciously sore already and my pregnancy test was darker than the control line so heres hoping i am full of hormones!!!

Welcome! And hello EDD buddy ;) Fx for sticky beans!


----------



## MummyJade

Hello new ladies... 

I have had more waves of sickness then I did with my daughter..
My mum had more sickness with my brother then me... So who knows maybe a boy...

But I worry cos I dunno how to look after a boy! Ha! I was pretty clueless with my daughter though to begin with! Ha! 

X


----------



## Jbaby90

Hi ladies  can I please join!!?? 
I am due 14th august after only properly trying for 3 months! Feeling very blessed and hoping this one is a sticky bean! My first ultrasound is on 27th December and can't come quick enough!! 
Good luck and congratulations to you all :-D


----------



## Soulshaken

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> PnkPolkaDots - I'm so sorry for your previous loss and that this is such a difficult time. I think your idea to remember your angel sounds beautiful.
> 
> SoulShaken - RE symptoms, I'm the same as you. Only fatigue and a little acne. I had a day of queasiness, but haven't had any since. I was the same with my son though, so I'm not worried. It does make me think this baby is another boy though.
> 
> Kirby and SoulShaken - 23rd of December is my scan date too!! I'll be 6+6. I wanted to see if everything was okay before we tell family at Christmas.
> 
> Xx

That's exactly why we scheduled it that day! We are leaving for christmas in WA across the country (I'm in VA) and wanted to make sure all is well before we announce to family :happydance: 

PnkPolkaDots - I read your story and cried the entire way through, reminds me so much of my experience except I ended with a D&C b/c my body wasn't doing well after... I pray you get your rainbow baby!! That moment of holding my rainbow baby after the storm of loosing our first was the most healing moment in my life :hugs:
This baby has the SAME DUE DATE as our angel baby, so besides that making me more nervous than I have ever been (i'm not sure why?) I'm praying that this was God's way to bring us healing and happiness to a normally sad and mournful date <3


----------



## MummyJade

Jbaby I am due 14th too! Welcome! 

Thats the whole reason we booked scan! Wanted 23rd too, just so we was a bit further gone but they was booked so we got 20th... Can not wait they give you 20 quid off 3d/4d scan too so maybe book one at like 32 weeks! 
Xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

PnkPolkaDots said:


> I'm having insomnia tonight too. It's just about midnight here and the date December 14th has been haunting me since April. OH says he expects me to break down when we release the balloons but I really want to keep it together. I'll be six weeks on Sunday... Halfway through first trimester already!

Thinking of you today hun <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats to all the new ladies <3


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey ladies

Wow more newbies .. :hi:

Well today we did pretty much all the Xmas food shop, apart from the spuds etc. It was weird not putting alcohol in the trolley, but i got some shloer instead.. Never tried it but have been told its nice. 
I weighed myself today and to my surprise have only gained about 2-3lb, considering my boobs have gone up a cup size that's not too bad a gain.

Tonight is all about wrapping the presents and relaxing with a cuppa :) 

Is anyone else pretty much done for Xmas?


----------



## MummyJade

LittleMinx said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Wow more newbies .. :hi:
> 
> Well today we did pretty much all the Xmas food shop, apart from the spuds etc. It was weird not putting alcohol in the trolley, but i got some shloer instead.. Never tried it but have been told its nice.
> I weighed myself today and to my surprise have only gained about 2-3lb, considering my boobs have gone up a cup size that's not too bad a gain.
> 
> Tonight is all about wrapping the presents and relaxing with a cuppa :)
> 
> Is anyone else pretty much done for Xmas?

I have finished xmas! Just food shop 23rd.. Wrapping is all done too! 

yep im guna miss the alcohol this year! X


----------



## squirrel.

I'm definitely not!! I just got paid, so will do my Christmas shopping with Amazon prime over the next few days and then go into town tomorrow to buy some things I can't find on Amazon. 

I'll do my food shop next weekend when my mum arrives from the Middle East. This is my first year hosting Christmas for both our families and I don't know how much I need for quantities of things. It's a good thing my mum's arriving a little earlier as she will be able to give me a hand with everything.

We just got our tree, but as my husband is performing tonight, I have no one to help me put it up or decorate it. So I'll have to wait till tomorrow!

x


----------



## clynn11

Alright ladies, i'm creating a secret FB group for us but in order for me to send you a link to it we have to be friends.

So feel free to add me and then shoot me a message telling me you're from BnB and I will send you the link to the group! It is SECRET, so no one on your friends list can see it. Only the people who are a part of the group can see it. I figured we can post scan pictures and stuff like that there so they're easier to go back and find and look at :)

https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58


----------



## LittleMinx

I just added you hun, my initials are LL x


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Cassidy, I just added you. Thanks for making the group! :)

x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I just sent you a friend request :) Great idea about the group


----------



## LittleMinx

Edited xx


----------



## clynn11

Added all of you to the group!! :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

flagirlie7 said:


> Had my first u/s. Two beautiful heartbeats!!

Congrats on your twins!! :D :D :happydance:

And Congrats and Welcome to all new ladies!! Happy Healthy 9 Months! :D


Been trying to catch up with everything lol, was having terrible MS yesterday and didn't really want to do anything, not even touch the computer, just lay around most of the day and then went to bed very early... today is much better though, although there's heartburn the MS isn't as strong as it was... 
The boobs have been extra sore too, especially the left one, they felt like they were trying to fall off my body under their own weight and it sent terrible stabbing pains in my chest anytime I stood up ugh...

Our Christmas shopping is done done done... and we wrapped everything, except for two items, about two weeks ago... well my sister and my grandmother and I all wrapped the items together at my grandmother's house while DH watched DD and DS at home lol

We got the children the new Leappad Ultras but I'm actually going to wrap them on Christmas Eve, they already have the Leappad 2s and tons of apps so when they go to sleep on Christmas Eve, I'm going to take their Leappad 2s and remove the apps from them and put them on their new Leappad Ultras along with a few more apps I've already purchased on the leapfrog connect so they're all ready for them on Christmas morning ^_^

We also have these little Christmas Eve boxes that we put together after seeing the idea on Facebook, each have a pair of pajamas, a fleece robe, hot coco, a popcorn bag and a Christmas DVD ^_^ I'm so ready for Christmas to come lol

Oh and my facebook is here: https://www.facebook.com/aeristilheartly 
Feel free to add me ^_^ I would add people but DD decided sneak on the laptop and added unknown people and now we're blocked from adding people ourselves for a few days lol


2 more days til our appt too, I'm so excited it's almost here, I'm going to be bugging for a scan if I don't get one... I'm sure they will but just in case they don't, I'm putting my game face on lol


----------



## MummyJade

Sent request JD initials are xx


----------



## 28329

So, I told my sister today. Well, I showed her a picture of my 3+ digi and she's so excited. She adament we'll have to cut down on luxuries now but, we're not rich, I think we'll be fine. We have everything except a double pushchair and a crib. If we have a boy we have so many clothes! Feels great to tell her. I thought she wouldn't be too happy because george (my baby) is only 6 months old. Just my dad, my daughter and my sister in laws to tell then a fb announcement after our 12 week scan!


----------



## 28329

AerisandAlex said:


> Oh and my facebook is here: https://www.facebook.com/aeristilheartly
> Feel free to add me ^_^ I would add people but DD decided sneak on the laptop and added unknown people and now we're blocked from adding people ourselves for a few days lol

I just sent you a friend request  I'm katy G


----------



## Ashley8806

Really struggling today ladies ... horrible morning sickness and out shopping woth my mom and grandma and can't tell them yet. Argh


----------



## MummyJade

My Facebook feel free to add https://m.facebook.com/jade.dagger.3?ref_component=mbasic_home_header&ref_page=/wap/home.php&refid=8 

My daughter finally seems a tad better shes tucked up in bed... I am on sofa with a alcohol free becks! While OH does the washing up! Had a massive steak for Dinner tonight and want it again! :haha:!! 

I can't wait to tell people I wanna tell my dad Monday but if little one is around I can't cos shes getting told xmas day! 

Xx


----------



## AerisandAlex

28329 said:


> AerisandAlex said:
> 
> 
> Oh and my facebook is here: https://www.facebook.com/aeristilheartly
> Feel free to add me ^_^ I would add people but DD decided sneak on the laptop and added unknown people and now we're blocked from adding people ourselves for a few days lol
> 
> I just sent you a friend request  I'm katy GClick to expand...

Accepted ^_^, along with the other requests ^_^

Ashley8806 - Well, if you're waiting to tell them you can always say you feel like you've got a stomach bug lol ^_^


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Just got finished releasing our balloon. I cried but OH had just as many tears. <3 Our balloon went the opposite direction of the wind... I think it shows our little ones strength. <3


----------



## Damita

:hugs: wow feeling soooo tired today urgh


----------



## Damita

Forgot to say got my 12 week scan 13th Jan :happydance:


----------



## Damita

clynn11 said:


> Alright ladies, i'm creating a secret FB group for us but in order for me to send you a link to it we have to be friends.
> 
> So feel free to add me and then shoot me a message telling me you're from BnB and I will send you the link to the group! It is SECRET, so no one on your friends list can see it. Only the people who are a part of the group can see it. I figured we can post scan pictures and stuff like that there so they're easier to go back and find and look at :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58

Done I'm CB :thumbup:


----------



## biscuitgal

Hi guys!!! 

I got a faint BFP at 10DPO and today I got the nice line on the FRER so I figured it's about time I come over here intsead of hanging out in the 2WW forums still. Some due date calculator told me 8/26 based on O date so I'm going with that? :D 

Gonna call my Drs on Monday


----------



## biscuitgal

Damita said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, i'm creating a secret FB group for us but in order for me to send you a link to it we have to be friends.
> 
> So feel free to add me and then shoot me a message telling me you're from BnB and I will send you the link to the group! It is SECRET, so no one on your friends list can see it. Only the people who are a part of the group can see it. I figured we can post scan pictures and stuff like that there so they're easier to go back and find and look at :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58
> 
> Done I'm CB :thumbup:Click to expand...

I did it, too! I'm DM!


----------



## ellitigg

Yay! My hazelwood necklace arrived today :D Let's see if it can keep evil ms away! (Ok so it's probably hocus pocus but I didn't get any ms with DS and wore one. It might be all in my head but I'll take that lol)


----------



## KirinM

Urgh. I think I'm going to have a problem with nighttime nausea. Feeling horrendous.


----------



## squirrel.

biscuitgal said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> I got a faint BFP at 10DPO and today I got the nice line on the FRER so I figured it's about time I come over here intsead of hanging out in the 2WW forums still. Some due date calculator told me 8/26 based on O date so I'm going with that? :D
> 
> Gonna call my Drs on Monday

Welcome over Biscuitgal!!! I hope it's a happy and healthy nine months for you.

August 26th, can't believe soon the new BFPs will be in September and we won't be the youngest thread anymore!

xx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

squirrel. said:


> biscuitgal said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys!!!
> 
> I got a faint BFP at 10DPO and today I got the nice line on the FRER so I figured it's about time I come over here intsead of hanging out in the 2WW forums still. Some due date calculator told me 8/26 based on O date so I'm going with that? :D
> 
> Gonna call my Drs on Monday
> 
> Welcome over Biscuitgal!!! I hope it's a happy and healthy nine months for you.
> 
> August 26th, can't believe soon the new BFPs will be in September and we won't be the youngest thread anymore!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

We'll be in the second trimester before we know it! Crazy, crazy! :) 

On our way to paint a keepsake. Will post later what we chose. :) Hope everyone is having a great weekend. My nausea has been behaving but I also have a six pack of ginger ale in the back of the car. :)


----------



## biscuitgal

I have no symptoms yet... but it's sooo early. I know they will come. My sister is visiting me right now and she's in her 2nd trimester and waddling all over the place. hahaha


----------



## Ichisan

Gave in to temptation and did me a CB digi this afternoon, it came up 3+ within about 30 secs which is great as im 5+4 today according to my dates :) Time to go to the docs and pick up my pack and book a midwife appointment I think!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh em gee! I am feeling sooooooooooo bad right now! I THOUGHT it was just pregnancy nausea late last night, but by 2am it showed itself as being one nasty virus. I've been violently ill, going at both ends, ever since (it is now after noon) feeling just so gross. The nausea, the diahorea, the vomiting. Yuck yuck yuck. Hubby had to go to work today, so I txt my mum and she drove the 1.5 hours down to come look after Monster while I feel sorry for myself on the toilet. 

Bleugh!

I like to think it is easing now, but I still feel like utter hell. I hope it isn't something like listeria... 


Welcome to the new BFPs! 
Thank you clynn for making the Facebook group,I have sent you a friend request! 

Sorry I can't remember much else I read to comment on, but I need to run again.


----------



## biscuitgal

Ichisan said:


> Gave in to temptation and did me a CB digi this afternoon, it came up 3+ within about 30 secs which is great as im 5+4 today according to my dates :) Time to go to the docs and pick up my pack and book a midwife appointment I think!

Did you take the digi to check how your HCG levels are progressing? I have no idea what to do with myself next... hahaha :D


----------



## Ichisan

biscuitgal said:


> Ichisan said:
> 
> 
> Gave in to temptation and did me a CB digi this afternoon, it came up 3+ within about 30 secs which is great as im 5+4 today according to my dates :) Time to go to the docs and pick up my pack and book a midwife appointment I think!
> 
> Did you take the digi to check how your HCG levels are progressing? I have no idea what to do with myself next... hahaha :DClick to expand...

Yes! Ive been really good this time round and only did 2 tests (I bought a twin pack) but someone sent us a Boots giftcard as an early christmas present and I couldnt resist using it to buy a CB digi. Im terrible at waiting and this first trimester really drags with all the what ifs so I just wanted a quick check before it got too unreliable.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Damita said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, i'm creating a secret FB group for us but in order for me to send you a link to it we have to be friends.
> 
> So feel free to add me and then shoot me a message telling me you're from BnB and I will send you the link to the group! It is SECRET, so no one on your friends list can see it. Only the people who are a part of the group can see it. I figured we can post scan pictures and stuff like that there so they're easier to go back and find and look at :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58
> 
> Done I'm CB :thumbup:Click to expand...


Done!
Whoops, forgot my actual name!! 
Beth Hersey-Leamon


----------



## lorojovanos

I requested you as a friend on FB- Erin Elizabeth
My EDD is August 22, just going by my LMP. I'm sure once I have my scan, it will change a wee bit but this is it for now


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome to our new arrivals! Congratulations! 

Biscuit: So good to see you! :) My Dr. always goes by LMP. I went with O day last time and moved ahead 6 days. That was nice! :)

AFM: OMG! I'm having the worse digestive issues. It's disgusting! I will call the Dr. sometime here. But I won't be seen until 8 weeks. That will be the second week of January. No hurry though... everything will be here and gone to fast.


----------



## ellitigg

Oh flyingduster you poor thing :hugs: I've been poorly for the last couple of days with a horrible fluey thing. Not nearly as bad but you have my sympathy! The good news is maybe your ms isn't too bad :)


----------



## Jazzbird

Hello everyone. I was hoping someone could help me. I think I'm almost 6 weeks along. I have had very mild symptoms (nausea, hunger). I had strong cramping/stretching feeling until 5 weeks. That has pretty much disappeared. I stupidly took a clear blue digi at 5 wk 3 days and it was only showing 2-3.

I'm convinced something is wrong. Can anyone identify with my symptoms who has gone on to have a healthy baby?

Thank you so much for reassuring a very anxious first timer.


----------



## pootle33

clynn11 said:


> Alright ladies, i'm creating a secret FB group for us but in order for me to send you a link to it we have to be friends.
> 
> So feel free to add me and then shoot me a message telling me you're from BnB and I will send you the link to the group! It is SECRET, so no one on your friends list can see it. Only the people who are a part of the group can see it. I figured we can post scan pictures and stuff like that there so they're easier to go back and find and look at :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58

Hi
I just added you.....LS are my initials!! Thanks


----------



## 28329

clynn11 said:


> Alright ladies, i'm creating a secret FB group for us but in order for me to send you a link to it we have to be friends.
> 
> So feel free to add me and then shoot me a message telling me you're from BnB and I will send you the link to the group! It is SECRET, so no one on your friends list can see it. Only the people who are a part of the group can see it. I figured we can post scan pictures and stuff like that there so they're easier to go back and find and look at :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58

Done. Katy G :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

Jazzbird said:


> Hello everyone. I was hoping someone could help me. I think I'm almost 6 weeks along. I have had very mild symptoms (nausea, hunger). I had strong cramping/stretching feeling until 5 weeks. That has pretty much disappeared. I stupidly took a clear blue digi at 5 wk 3 days and it was only showing 2-3.
> 
> I'm convinced something is wrong. Can anyone identify with my symptoms who has gone on to have a healthy baby?
> 
> Thank you so much for reassuring a very anxious first timer.

Hi there, 

Sorry to hear you're feeling worried. I know the temptation of those clearblue digitals. I wouldn't worry about it showing 2-3. Some women don't get a 3+ until 6 weeks or later.

As for symptoms, I had practically no symtpoms during my last pregnancy and that resulted in the bouncing 21-month-old standing next to me right now. I too had some stretchy pains with him in the first few days after getting my BFP. Then I had some food aversions around 9-14 weeks and I really wanted to eat lemons between 14-17 weeks, but other than that, the first 'symptoms' I felt was him kicking at 19 weeks and a bump at 25 weeks. I never felt tired, never felt even so much as a wave of nausea, didn't need to go to the toilet any more frequently and never got sore breasts. It can be totally normal not to get any symptoms.

I'm 5+5 today and I still don't have many symptoms. I am very tired this time around and am experiencing frequent urination, but I still don't have sore breasts or nausea. I had a day of queasiness, but that was it. I think this one is another boy because so far the pregnancy has been so similar. I even went up to a 3+ on the same day with both pregnancies. 

I hope you feel reassured soon. Can you have an early scan to help make it feel more real?

xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning girls

Can you all do me a favour and give an opinion on middle names in my journal

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2078043-growing-little-one-2.html#post30892993

Thank you :kiss: xx


----------



## silverbell

Jazzbird said:


> Hello everyone. I was hoping someone could help me. I think I'm almost 6 weeks along. I have had very mild symptoms (nausea, hunger). I had strong cramping/stretching feeling until 5 weeks. That has pretty much disappeared. I stupidly took a clear blue digi at 5 wk 3 days and it was only showing 2-3.
> 
> I'm convinced something is wrong. Can anyone identify with my symptoms who has gone on to have a healthy baby?
> 
> Thank you so much for reassuring a very anxious first timer.

First timer here too. I got '1-2' at exactly 4 weeks, '2-3' at exactly 5 weeks and '3+' at 6 weeks. I didn't test in between. I did do a bit of reading online and apparently they're not the most accurate indicators in the world and HCG levels can vary so much, so I really wouldn't worry.

I tested purely for some peace of mind that my levels were increasing every week.

I would test again at 6 weeks exactly and I'll bet you see a 3+. Though don't test any later than 6 weeks, as I read the tests can be inaccurate after then?


----------



## LittleMinx

silverbell said:


> Jazzbird said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I was hoping someone could help me. I think I'm almost 6 weeks along. I have had very mild symptoms (nausea, hunger). I had strong cramping/stretching feeling until 5 weeks. That has pretty much disappeared. I stupidly took a clear blue digi at 5 wk 3 days and it was only showing 2-3.
> 
> I'm convinced something is wrong. Can anyone identify with my symptoms who has gone on to have a healthy baby?
> 
> Thank you so much for reassuring a very anxious first timer.
> 
> First timer here too. I got '1-2' at exactly 4 weeks, '2-3' at exactly 5 weeks and '3+' at 6 weeks. I didn't test in between. I did do a bit of reading online and apparently they're not the most accurate indicators in the world and HCG levels can vary so much, so I really wouldn't worry.
> 
> I tested purely for some peace of mind that my levels were increasing every week.
> 
> I would test again at 6 weeks exactly and I'll bet you see a 3+. Though don't test any later than 6 weeks, as I read the tests can be inaccurate after then?Click to expand...

Totally agree with Silverbell :thumbup: I got my 3+ bang on 6 weeks, a few days later it went back to 2-3 due to my HCG being too high for the test to read.


----------



## lilmissmup

Cassidy I have sent you a friend request, I am DM on there too.

I am getting the cramping/burrowing feeling in my stomach in the evenings, nausea and ridiculously sore boobs which I have had since ovulation but they are much worse now, going to have to gt some under wired bras I think!!!

I had my works christmas party last night, lots of "why aren't you drinking?" comments.....:wacko:


----------



## MummyJade

Hello ladies... 

Hope we are all well! 

Im cooking the last roast before xmas! Finished all my wrapping apart from 3 things im waiting to arrive! Im not allowed to buy any more! My room is packed with gifts! 

Little one had me up at 3 due to being ill! So im running on auto pliot! 

X


----------



## LoveCakes

Happy 6 weeks to me, Kirin and pinkpolkadots!

So excited about my scan tomorrow, don't expect to see much but it will be good to have everything checked out!


----------



## ellitigg

lilmissmup said:


> Cassidy I have sent you a friend request, I am DM on there too.
> 
> I am getting the cramping/burrowing feeling in my stomach in the evenings, nausea and ridiculously sore boobs which I have had since ovulation but they are much worse now, going to have to gt some under wired bras I think!!!
> 
> I had my works christmas party last night, lots of "why aren't you drinking?" comments.....:wacko:

It's probably best to try some maternity bras. Apparently you're supposed to avoid under wired ones in pregnancy due to blood flow or blocked ducts or some such!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, newbie here!

Hopefully have baby number 3 on board and I'm guessing my edd is 26th august, until I have a scan at 6-7 weeks ish (no lmp to go on!)

I'm still breastfeeding my 8m old and also have a 2.5 year old. 

Hoping that this ones a sticky, very excited to be doing this again!

Ps. And my intuition says pink!


----------



## 28329

Hi dan-o. Congratulations. I remember seeing you in the bump threads some time ago, I wasn't far behind you. My son is 6 months old. Congratulations. You're due on my daughters birthday :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Welcome in dan-o ... Congrats xx

:sick: <---- That's how i feel right about now. Its been a pretty non productive, lazy sunday so far. All we have done is pick the Magic range from M&P for Little One :lol: 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/magic-range/6726/

I want all of it as it looks amazing.. :D


----------



## lorojovanos

My numbers are great; more than doubled. Friday was 72 and today is 152!!!!!!!!!!
EDD of August 22. (Did I mention that yesterday?!?) 

Can you gals tell me how to change and give me a ticker at the bottom. I have tried and I can't make it work...:(


----------



## HWPG

loro, i went to lilypie (or whomever you want) and put in my ov day (or LMP) and then it creates a ticker for you with a link. then i copied the link. then i went to "edit signature" and put in "add hyperlink" (i think it's the globe with a paperclip icon). then you paste the lilypie link in between the two "["I"]" (paste link here) "["/I"]" (or whatever they are).
does that help?
can you tell me how to upload pictures without having to compress them or change the size or anything too complicated? every time i want to put something in, i end up just giving up since the size is too big, but i've seen tons of pictures in here that are huge.


----------



## MummyJade

Spots! I have spots... I only ever get the odd one or two once a month! The last 2 weeks ive had bout 6! I am sat here with sudocrem on them! 

I can call up midwife tomorrow to make my booking appointment... And I gotta change doctors.. As Im still with old ones... I had my scan letter through! Friday at 11:45! Im so excited! Xx


----------



## lorojovanos

I will give that a go M, thanks and I'll let you know how I make out...

To add a pic, I haven;t had an issue really unless photo is taken with my camera. (Cause I have so many MP) Go to Advanced, and then on the paperclip. Unless you have a camera with huge MP's, you shouldn't have to shrink it love


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome dan-o! Yay, you have no LMP to go by too!? Me too! Lol. Love having no AF for so long!!! Hehehe

Oh sheesh that virus was nasty, but thankfully it seems it was a 24 hour bug, and this morning I am back to a fairly average crappy feeling rather than the 'I wanna curl up and die' feeling I had all day yesterday!!

We find out tomorrow, hopefully, if we are moving towns!!! We are expecting that we are, but noting is guaranteed, so we have been waiting in limbo. But hopefully we will be in the new town by the new year!! :-D


----------



## addy1

I am feeling so sick. I am not sure if it is morning sickness or a stomach bug. My oldest is sick, so I think I may have what she has. There is a lot of puking happening in our house right now!! :sick:

I have not had any spotting since Thursday, so I am hoping it is done with now. 

Sorry I have not been replying.....just not feeling so great right now! 

Congrats on the Twins!! How exciting:)


----------



## flagirlie7

addy1 said:


> I am feeling so sick. I am not sure if it is morning sickness or a stomach bug. My oldest is sick, so I think I may have what she has. There is a lot of puking happening in our house right now!! :sick:
> 
> I have not had any spotting since Thursday, so I am hoping it is done with now.
> 
> Sorry I have not been replying.....just not feeling so great right now!
> 
> Congrats on the Twins!! How exciting:)

Addy, hope you feel better! I was gonna say a while back that a nickname for my actual name is Addie and we share the same due date (although twins might move it to July)...


----------



## glbaby1

Ok ladies... So it appears that the boob pain doesn't seem to be subsiding:nope: I have been sleeping in my bras, which are all underwire, so it's super uncomfortable, but better than the alternative. I remember someone saying in our thread to get a maternity bra. I have only used nursing bras while I was nursing, and never needed them during any of my three pregnancies, but obviously, this pregnancy is different. So from what I gathered, nursing bras and maternity bras are one in the same... Right? Does anyone have any suggestions for a bra that I can sleep in? At least until the pain eases up. Preferably one that will stay in place and give me support. Lots of tossing and turning these days due to wicked insomnia:growlmad: Thanks in advance!


----------



## MummyJade

Ive been feeling sick at night... Come 8/9 o clock I feel terrible... And just want to sleep to stop feeling so crap! 

Addy I hope your feeling better soon... My daughter has been ill over weekend and the broken nights have been terrible..
xx


----------



## LoveCakes

Glbaby I have the same boob problem especially as I sleep on my front. I bought a regular non-underwired one to sleep in. The selection is awful, very old lady, even the nursing bras were more glamorous! It has helped though so maybe worth a try.

Scan in a few hours eek, in so excited but every other time I've left the fertility clinic I have ended up crying in the car park afterwards so it'll be weird to go back. Hopefully this'll be my last appointment with them until number 2.


----------



## lilmissmup

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## KirinM

Good luck for your scan Lovecakes. 

I'm currently at the EPU. Was pushing for an appointment for the last couple of weeks. Won't be seen until 11:45 though. I had some spotting over the weekend after me and BF had sex. I'm hoping it was just that. It's very very faint and I probably wouldn't notice it if I wasn't looking amd analysing the toilet paper so much. I'm feeling very anxious though.


----------



## LoveCakes

I had a few minutes of tiny spots too after sex. My gp says it is probably the cervix since it swells up. Scary though, we've decided not to until we're sure all is ok. Good luck and let us know what they say.x


----------



## KirinM

Well I've had my scan. I saw a teeny tiny baby and a heartbeat. They've said they date me at about 5 and a half weeks which is possible as I am not 100% when I ovulated. I hope the slight change in dates isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## lorojovanos

KirinM said:


> Well I've had my scan. I saw a teeny tiny baby and a heartbeat. They've said they date me at about 5 and a half weeks which is possible as I am not 100% when I ovulated. I hope the slight change in dates isn't anything to worry about.

Congratulations!


----------



## MummyJade

Good luck with scan! 

Great news on your scan kirinm! Xx


----------



## LoveCakes

That's brilliant Kirin! At this stage 1mm makes a difference so a few days either way is hard to define.

I saw the heartbeat on the screen too and they agree with me I'm 6 weeks! It was amazing. I'm no longer at patient at the fertility clinic, just a regular pregnant lady now.

It's hard to see but in the middle there are 2 white blobs. The bottom one is the sac and the top one is my beautiful baby!

Oh hang on it came out sideways. The baby is the blob to the left then.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## HWPG

Lovely scans - can't wait for mine (Wednesday!)! 
Still only have boob pain as my symptom, hoping everything is ok on the inside.
Happy seven (!!!) weeks to my EDD buddies :) go blueberries!


----------



## MummyJade

Lovely scan.. Mine is Friday! Also 1st midwife appointment is 4th Jan at 2pm x


----------



## lorojovanos

Gorgeous U/S. 

Mine is booked for Jan 15 at 8W6D. It just so happens I can go way earlier, but the clinic is closed for 2 weeks over the holidays and then booked solid the first week its open.


----------



## LoveCakes

Kirin if you don't mind I'm curious what they said about the bleeding. Did they say it's ok if it's just after sex?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Beautiful scans ladies!

Happy 7 weeks to all my buddies :)


----------



## silverbell

Nice scans ladies! Beautiful!

To the lady asking about the bras (sorry, being lazy and not scrolling back) - I have read that sports bras are good early on to sleep in at night - not sure if that helps you or not?

Good luck for Wednesday's scan, HWPG :dance: I'm sure everything is fine and you're just one of the lucky ones (with only boob pain).


----------



## flagirlie7

Been feeling pretty good lately, except got a bit freaked out when I inserted Crinone and there was a bit old blood on the applicator once removed. No cramps or blood on tp or undies... Is that normal?


----------



## addy1

flagirlie7 said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling so sick. I am not sure if it is morning sickness or a stomach bug. My oldest is sick, so I think I may have what she has. There is a lot of puking happening in our house right now!! :sick:
> 
> I have not had any spotting since Thursday, so I am hoping it is done with now.
> 
> Sorry I have not been replying.....just not feeling so great right now!
> 
> Congrats on the Twins!! How exciting:)
> 
> Addy, hope you feel better! I was gonna say a while back that a nickname for my actual name is Addie and we share the same due date (although twins might move it to July)...Click to expand...

How cool! I would not be surprised if I delivered in July as well, both my girls were early:)

I can't keep any food or drink down. I have been so sick for the last 24 hours. I am not sure if it is a stomach bug or morning sickness. My daughter is fine now, but I can't shake it. I am seeing my doctor at 4 to maybe get a prescription for Diclectin (to help with morning sickness). 

I have never felt so terrible in my life!! :sick:


----------



## KirinM

LoveCakes said:


> Kirin if you don't mind I'm curious what they said about the bleeding. Did they say it's ok if it's just after sex?

They said they couldn't see any reason for it so said it was probably old implantation blood that had made it's way out. They didn't say much else to be honest.


----------



## Ashley8806

So excited, got my first ultrasound scheduled for January 15th!! I can't wait, it'll be like a late Christmas present :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Also I haven't read through everything, but the bleeding after sex I wanted to pipe in a bit... with DD2 we DTD, and I thought I was bleeding heavily after. I freaked out, called the nurse, they said your cervix is very sensitive when pregnant and if it can be normal to bleed in early pregnancy after doing it. They also explained that it mixed with the semen makes it look like a lot more blood than there really is. :hugs: I know it's so scary!


----------



## lilmissmup

Anyone else crying really easy? Anything slightly sad and I have to stop myself sobbing!!!

I cry at film as it is, not going to be able to watch many sad ones at the moment! 

Hope you don't get any more spotting Kirin.


----------



## LittleMinx

Afternoon ladies.. 

I feel bloody shattered, been rushing around xmas shopping, picking kids up etc etc,. Roll on Friday when everyone breaks up for the holidays.

Congrats to those hitting 4/5/6/7 weeks :flower:


----------



## MummyJade

I had to get little lady from school today! Shes still ill... So we are led in bed watching four in a bed! (she loves this and come dine with me)! I am feeling sick more then i ever did with my daughter... 

We just ate meatballs and i actually didnt enjoy it like i normally do! Nothing is tasting the same... Drinks or anything x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! 6 weeks! It's gone really quickly! :D I hope the next 6 weeks are as quick. ;)

The nausea hit me this morning, like it did with my son. However, I haven't thrown up today, so I'm already winning against me 18 months ago. :p No puking yet, at all! :thumbup: I know it's still early days, but I'd like an easier ride this time!


----------



## flagirlie7

lilmissmup said:


> Anyone else crying really easy? Anything slightly sad and I have to stop myself sobbing!!!
> 
> I cry at film as it is, not going to be able to watch many sad ones at the moment!
> 
> Hope you don't get any more spotting Kirin.

Huh, watched a couple of TV shows yesterdays, they were pretty packed with bad and good events, but I was crying for an hour straight!! Could not stop...


----------



## squirrel.

Great scan news and picture!! Very happy for you ladies!

Crying? Yes! All the time! I took my class to watch the Year 1 and 2 dress rehearsal for their nativity play today and it made me cry. They were so cute and I kept imagining how proud their parents would be of them when they perform for them tomorrow. My kids were looking at me like I was losing it (though I did have a chuckle at some of the girls pretending to cry right alongside me)!

Still no nausea here, but a bit of queasiness again today. Food aversions have kicked in though and I had to force myself to eat my favourite salad at lunch time - and even then I could only have half. Cravings have kicked in majorly too, I have wanted nothing but fruit, chocolate, sweets and crisps! Very different to with my son, when I wanted lemons.

Congrats to those hitting their week milestone today! It's all going so fast! I can't believe I'm 6 weeks tomorrow. I was 3 weeks and 3 days a second ago I'm sure!

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm not emotional really, but I suppose I'm more irritable - or so my husband says! :haha:

I am always tired and always hungry. :p


----------



## HWPG

I am very tired today. Could also be that I'm very bored at work as well. This has been my normal daily cycle: be fine be fine be fine be STARVING. Eat, feel better, one hour later feel sick. That lasts about 30 mins. Then be starving again. 
I exercised at lunch, it felt really good. Hoping I can do yoga DVD tonight - I did it yesterday and it was nice. Making baked chicken for dinner. And would like some donuts. Right now!


----------



## AerisandAlex

lilmissmup said:


> Anyone else crying really easy? Anything slightly sad and I have to stop myself sobbing!!!
> 
> I cry at film as it is, not going to be able to watch many sad ones at the moment!
> 
> Hope you don't get any more spotting Kirin.


I had an episode the other day where I was freaking out about little things, I mean, I can get emotional when I'm talking about something serious but never 'this' emotional.

Kirin - I hope the spotting has stopped for good as well!

MummyJade - Aw, I hope you're little one feels better soon! Our little ones have colds and I'm praying it doesn't get worse but who knows with this weather :(

mrsswaffer - Happy 6 weeks!! ^_^ 

LoveCakes - Congrats on your beautiful Scan!! ^_^




Well, we went to our appt today, had blood drawn and a normal exam and discussion about medication that he'd like us to try starting at 17 weeks to avoid another premature birth like DS... and then they're going to pull the records from the hospital DS was born in and double check that they didn't do a vertical cut on my uterus, even though it's a normal low cut on the outside of me :) He said if he gets confirmation that my scar on the inside looks the same as the one I can look at everyday they we can do a VBAC :) So I'm kind of excited about that... but... 

We also got a bit of disappointment... I wasn't really sure in the beginning how this OB handled their procedures but I assumed I'd be getting a scan today... but unfortunately they don't do scans in their office :( So he pushed through paperwork and had one scheduled for me at our local Woman's Center for next Friday 12/27/13. I tried to push to have one today but he wants to make sure when they do the scan that they can look for the heartbeat too so they said they want to make sure we're passed the 8 week mark before we get the scan done...

So please go ahead and change my date for the first scan to 12/27/13... I know it's more waiting, but I feel like I can wait this week out and Christmas will certainly help things go faster ^_^


----------



## flagirlie7

Is it possible to have nausea only when I'm sleep deprived? It feels somewhat correlated...


----------



## Luvspnk31

flyingduster said:


> Oh em gee! I am feeling sooooooooooo bad right now! I THOUGHT it was just pregnancy nausea late last night, but by 2am it showed itself as being one nasty virus. I've been violently ill, going at both ends, ever since (it is now after noon) feeling just so gross. The nausea, the diahorea, the vomiting. Yuck yuck yuck. Hubby had to go to work today, so I txt my mum and she drove the 1.5 hours down to come look after Monster while I feel sorry for myself on the toilet.
> 
> Bleugh!
> 
> I like to think it is easing now, but I still feel like utter hell. I hope it isn't something like listeria...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new BFPs!
> Thank you clynn for making the Facebook group,I have sent you a friend request!
> 
> Sorry I can't remember much else I read to comment on, but I need to run again.

We had that in our house!! I managed to avoid th vomiting, but def spent some time on the toilet. Hope u feel better soon!!


----------



## SBCookie21

I have been feeling very emotional as well, but I find myself trying to hide my tears from my family. Especially my DH because he says I'm already very sensitive. lol I cry at things that are sad and things that are really nice, but lately I've been crying about everything on TV. Today I was watching one of those judge shows (like Jude Judy) and the judge didn't let the man speak, which I didn't think was fair. Then the tears started flowng....ha ha ha


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all you lovely mommas to be!
Can I join?

I'm 22 and 4+3 with baby #2, already have a beautiful DD, both babies are IVF miracles!

First scan booked in for the 8th january, will be 7+5 :thumbup:

Feeling super tired, I've been more crampy and peeing like a camel this pregnancy then my last, first Tri is definately a lot of hard work being disabled and having a 15 month old to "run" around after :haha: luckily I have an amazing hubby around to help out!

Hope your all well :hugs:


**forgot to say I'm due 22nd august :thumbup:**


----------



## flyingduster

Eeeeeeep!!! Just found out hubby got the job he applied for, which is a step up and very very awesome. But it means moving to a whole new town over an hour away, BY CHRISTMAS!!?? Eeep! 

I am soooooo excited to be moving; my mum and sister live there, as do my in laws. We adore the town, and have been dreaming of moving up there. But sheesh, in one week!!?? While I a exhausted from early pregnancy, and with a toddler!!?? Eep!

Wish us luck!


----------



## princess_1991

Omg flyingduster! Good luck, sounds like your definately going to need it!
We're waiting on a property in a village where my family live but because it's such a quaint little village no one ever moves out of there so without sounding totally morbid you kinda have to wait for someone to pop their cloggs :dohh: 
Once somewhere comes up we'd have little more then a few weeks to move -what a nightmare! So definately feeling your pain!


----------



## linz143

Hi there, can I join? I'm due August 22nd with #2. My first scan is on January 6th. Can't wait!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: all you lovely mommas to be!
> Can I join?
> 
> I'm 22 and 4+3 with baby #2, already have a beautiful DD, both babies are IVF miracles!
> 
> First scan booked in for the 8th january, will be 7+5 :thumbup:
> 
> Feeling super tired, I've been more crampy and peeing like a camel this pregnancy then my last, first Tri is definately a lot of hard work being disabled and having a 15 month old to "run" around after :haha: luckily I have an amazing hubby around to help out!
> 
> Hope your all well :hugs:
> 
> 
> **forgot to say I'm due 22nd august :thumbup:**

Congrats princess_1991 & linz143! Happy Healthy 9 Months and welcome! :happydance:

flyingduster - Congrats to your husband and family!! That sounds so exciting, but quick! I probably would never be able to pick up and move like that but if there's a will, there's a way ^_^ Congrats again! :D


----------



## tori0713

Welcome and congrats to the new BFPs!

The sore boobs question about sleeping... I sleep in a looser sports bra, and it's just the relief I need! 

I'm also feeling pretty yucky with the m/s or well all day sickness. I've tried everything and the constant nausea is just always there. Other than that, cramping is starting to subside, I'm glad for that. 6 weeks tomorrow, and I already feel like this pregnancy is flying!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Welcome and congrats newbies! :hi:

Congrats on your scans ladies! Mine is tomorrow. So, so, SOO excited! :happydance:

Boob pain: Most of the time (even before pregnancy) I wear bras without underwire. It's hard to find good, supportive bras without underwire, but they're out there! As far as sleeping, I go bra-less. :blush:

I've also felt more emotional than usual lately, but I've always been pretty emotional so it's hard to say how much is from pregnancy and how much is just me. 

Flagirlie - Nausea and sleep deprivation... I get that too. Always have, it's weird. With m/s I do find that I'm worse if I get less sleep. Hmm...

Flyingduster - Yay for your husband's new job! :happydance: It sounds like a crazy week for you but I'm sure you'll be much happier after everything is settled. :flower:


Whew... did I miss anything? :haha: On Saturday OH and I went to the pottery painting shop and painted an owl lantern in memory of angel baby. :) We'll be able to pick it up on Thursday, and can put a tea light in it which will shine through the feathers. :) It was an emotional day but I held together much better than I thought I would. Definitely think this pregnancy helps. <3

I worked today in a 1st grade classroom. One of the little girls slipped while holding a sharp pencil and impaled her palm. :( The poor thing was wailing and spent a good half hour with the nurse who tried to get the lead out with tweezers. She wasn't able to, so she put some ointment on it with a bandage and sent her home with a note to her parents to try soaking it. The whole thing was heart wrenching to watch!

I feel very tired and want a nap but also want to upload some more hair bows to my Etsy shop. I just started making bows last week and have to say that I'm quite addicted. ;)


----------



## glbaby1

Thank you to lovecakes, silverbell and Tori for the advice on the bra. The sports bras I have right now are fitting a bit tight these days, so I will be trying a new one in a larger size. Congrats to all you ladies that have had your scans. Mine isn't until January 8th, which seems like a lifetime away. And my hubby won't be there with me :(. Welcome and congrats to all of the new :BFP: You all will definitely love this group. Lots of support! Congrats to FlyingDuster on your move. Wow, what a huge undertaking. But moving so close to family will be worth its weight in Gold. I'm so jealous! Our closest family members are 1500 miles away :cry:


----------



## HWPG

glbaby, i sleep in a camisole with a built in shelf (basically elastic). i actually never go a day without a camisole. during the day, i wear a bra under it, but once i hit my front steps, the bra comes off and i just wear the supportive cami. i love it.


----------



## flyingduster

I should say we have been faaaiiirly certain he'd get the job for a couple of weeks now, so we have been preparing and made 'if it happens' plans with family etc, as well as started packing some stuff. So all we really have to do now is finish packing, and move! I have family here in this town too, but I am way closer to my mum and sister, so am so happy to be ACTUALLY closer to them!! And still only 1.5 hours from my friends and family here.

The plan is that we move straight up to the in laws place (they have more room for all three of us plus all the pets!) And live with them for a while. While there, we will come back down here on the weekends to clean/paint/sort this place so we can sell it, and THEN we can look at finding a new place to live. 

I dunno how we'd cope if we didn't have parents to live with, cos then we'd have to try and fix this place up to sell, while living in it, with a toddler, and hubby working in another town... At least this way we can focus on just getting out of the house first, worry about cleaning and stuff later!!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

SBCookie21 said:


> I have been feeling very emotional as well, but I find myself trying to hide my tears from my family. Especially my DH because he says I'm already very sensitive. lol I cry at things that are sad and things that are really nice, but lately I've been crying about everything on TV. Today I was watching one of those judge shows (like Jude Judy) and the judge didn't let the man speak, which I didn't think was fair. Then the tears started flowng....ha ha ha

Hahaha, I had to laugh a little, but only because I'm the same way. Been waaayyyy...emotional. Crying over everything. 
Been experiencing some brown jelly-like discharge. Dr appt thurs and they have me booked for a scan. Not really sure what to think. Trying not to worry. It's been on and off since last night.


----------



## KirinM

I've never been a big coffee drink but have a bit of a routine where I have one in the morning and one when I get to work. Past couple of days coffee has not been tasting good at all. Anyone else going off things?

Marmite is my new favourite thing. Have always liked it but it's strong enough to get rid of the nasty taste I often have in my mouth for a bit plus with toast it fights off the nausea too.


----------



## LittleMinx

Kirin - Marmite was my thing with my son :) I'm an inbetweener with it, but loved it thick when pregnant :sick:


----------



## 28329

I'm loving Chinese at the moment. Crispy chicken balls dipped in sweet n sour sauce. So good!


----------



## LilyInk

Today the boobs are so sore and think they have increased dramatically in size in one day! Scary. The bloating is still there and so are the moments of nausea and emotions. Been a crazy day but all worth it!!
Loving it!


----------



## KirinM

I know I'm a massive worrier but the scan yesterday has really scared me - it should've done the opposite!

The scan report says I measured 5 weeks 1 day. I accept that I could be a few days out as I don't really know when I ovulated but a week?!

My hcg levels at what I thought was 4+2 were 320. If the scan result is right that means I was only 3+2. That seems really high don't you think? Plus it means I got my first bfp at something like 7dpo!

I'm also paranoid my symptoms are calming down. 

There was a definite heartbeat yesterday but again, 5+1 seems pretty early to see a heartbeat doesn't it?

My GP said the scan was likely to be more accurate at dating than hcg levels but I just don't know.


----------



## ellitigg

Kirin and 28, craving salty and sour foods are supposed to be signs of a boy :) I've been craving savoury food for sure but like saucy food not dry...big bowls of pasta and sauce for the win!

Ooh and congrats to the new BFPs! We have a secret facebook group that you are all welcome to join. You need to friend Cassidy Byrd on FB and she can add you.


----------



## silverbell

Hi ladies. 

My scan has been brought forwards to tomorrow now (rather than Saturday). I had some red/brown spotting last night and again some brown spotting this morning along with AF cramps.

I'm so scared about tomorrow's scan now. Trying to prepare myself for bad news, but at the same time I know this can be very common and could be anything.

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies?

xx


----------



## LilyInk

Good luck silverbell and keep us posted. Thinking of you!


----------



## KirinM

silverbell said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> My scan has been brought forwards to tomorrow now (rather than Saturday). I had some red/brown spotting last night and again some brown spotting this morning along with AF cramps.
> 
> I'm so scared about tomorrow's scan now. Trying to prepare myself for bad news, but at the same time I know this can be very common and could be anything.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies?
> 
> xx

So much easier said than done but try not to worry. I had spotting and saw a heartbeat on a scan yesterday. The EPU seem so unconcerned about bleeding because of how common it is. I'm constantly panicking about everything and I know it's really not good for me or the baby. Good luck and let us know how you get on x


----------



## pootle33

KirinM said:


> I've never been a big coffee drink but have a bit of a routine where I have one in the morning and one when I get to work. Past couple of days coffee has not been tasting good at all. Anyone else going off things?
> 
> Marmite is my new favourite thing. Have always liked it but it's strong enough to get rid of the nasty taste I often have in my mouth for a bit plus with toast it fights off the nausea too.

I love a cup of tea but those went about week 6 last time until he was born. Nothing yet but it's early days!


----------



## KirinM

Silver bell - sorry forgot to say, I had cramps with my spotting too and backache but the spotting has completely gone. Bit of a personal question but have you had sex lately? Seems that's quite a common cause for spotting.


----------



## pootle33

I also had spotting too... Was a bit scared but reminded myself that I had it on and off until week 8 from memory last time!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

silverbell said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> My scan has been brought forwards to tomorrow now (rather than Saturday). I had some red/brown spotting last night and again some brown spotting this morning along with AF cramps.
> 
> I'm so scared about tomorrow's scan now. Trying to prepare myself for bad news, but at the same time I know this can be very common and could be anything.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies?
> 
> xx

Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: spotting is normal. I bet everything is just fine :)


----------



## tori0713

Thinking of you, silverbell! 

Kirin, will you be seeing the doctor to discuss your scan? Or having a repeat scan? I'm sorry you're worried.


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck Silverbell


----------



## silverbell

Thank you so much everybody. You're all so lovely :hugs:



KirinM said:


> Silver bell - sorry forgot to say, I had cramps with my spotting too and backache but the spotting has completely gone. Bit of a personal question but have you had sex lately? Seems that's quite a common cause for spotting.

Kirin - No, DH and I haven't had sex since before ET (embryo transfer) on 18 November! We've been too scared to, in part due to the amount of time it took us to get this far (3 and a half years). We were going to wait until after the scan before taking it gently.

Thanks so much for the reassurance and I'll be sure to post here tomorrow afternoon to let you know what's going on.


----------



## KirinM

tori0713 said:


> Thinking of you, silverbell!
> 
> Kirin, will you be seeing the doctor to discuss your scan? Or having a repeat scan? I'm sorry you're worried.

The EPU just said I was fine and the next scan I'd have would be the dating scan. I'm trying to establish my dates. My last AF started on 3 Nov although that was 2 days of spotting with proper AF starting on 5 November. If I use those dates that means I would have been 5+4 yesterday and so the scan dates are only 3 days different. 

I'm going insane and google is coming up with some very bad things especially if I google high hcg levels. My BF is getting really angry with me because I'm getting so wound up.

Would you say first day of full flow should be used as my LMP?


----------



## biscuitgal

My doctor told me to go with first day of full flow as the first day of your cycle, not any pre-flow spotting.


----------



## KirbyT16

Good morning ladies! How is everyone today?


----------



## KirinM

biscuitgal said:


> My doctor told me to go with first day of full flow as the first day of your cycle, not any pre-flow spotting.

I even marked it down on my calendar. 3 days behind on the scan seems a lot less scary than a week.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Good luck on your scan silver bells! My fingers are crossed for you for tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be okay, though I know not worrying is easier said than done. xx


----------



## HWPG

doing ok here. still sore boobs, and hungry, but not much else. scan tomorrow. SB and i are going to post some beautiful pics and heartbeats! (trying to think positively all the time). (still very scared, but hoping for the best-estiest!)


----------



## mirandaprice

Hi ladies! I just went to the dr yesterday and he confirmed my pregnancy, gave me an estimated due date of Aug 11, 2014! Based off my LMP.

Early birthday present for me, my birthday is the 29th :)


----------



## 28329

Yay, another due date buddy :) congratulations


----------



## MrsArcher

Hey ladies!
I just found out 2 days ago that I'm FINALLY pregnant with my first!
My due date is August 22nd (based on my ovulation date).

I'm so excited to be part of all of these due-in-August pregnancies!!!


----------



## linz143

Yay MrsArcher! A due date buddy! I'm also due the 22nd!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats on all the new BFP's! and welcome to the group :)


----------



## KirbyT16

MrsArcher and mirandaprice welcome and congrats!!! 

HWPG: My boobs are starting to get really sore. I have to wear a bra at all times or they hurt!!!! 

That and my cats will NOT leave me alone. They are constantly sleeping on top of me. At night I will wake up in the middle of the night (because I can't breathe lol) and the stupid cat is back on top of me haha so I move him off and then wake up another hour late, and yep! He is back!!!


----------



## KirbyT16

The cat in my profile picture is my brothers cat, my two cats are much bigger than her! lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

Kirby and HWPG - I am right there with ya in regards to the sore boobs! I was stupid and slept without my sports bra last night...biggest mistake ever!

Welcome to the newcomers to the thread! Yay for August babies!


----------



## LoveCakes

Gl baby you had said your sports bras were getting a bit tight. Is it just the back size because you could get a back extender to save the cost of new bras. It might tide you over for a bit anyway.

I had some quite sore cramping randomly the past few days. The scan yesterday was reassuring but I wish it would stop.


----------



## MummyJade

Welcome new bfp'ers! 

All good here.... Counting down days to scan!! Friday can't come quick enough!! boobs are only sore when pushed! Although I aint massive cup only a C! 
I got my bfp 9dpo and had implantation bleeding 4dpo so I think I O'ed earlier then the 21st so hopefully come Friday ill have a clearer EDD xx


----------



## lilmissmup

28329 said:


> I'm loving Chinese at the moment. Crispy chicken balls dipped in sweet n sour sauce. So good!

OMG I love chinese food, sooooo want one now.

We should really be cutting down on takeaways/eating out to clear some debts before baby arrives but I think we are going to get fish and chips tonight! :haha:

Oh and I am so jealous of all you early scans in America.

I could ask for an early scan because of my miscarriage but I doubt I will get it! 7 weeks at least for me to wait!

Oh and my boobs are soooo sore and itchy nipples today too!


----------



## Luvspnk31

MrsArcher said:


> Hey ladies!
> I just found out 2 days ago that I'm FINALLY pregnant with my first!
> My due date is August 22nd (based on my ovulation date).
> 
> I'm so excited to be part of all of these due-in-August pregnancies!!!

Congrats to you and all the new BFP's!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats to the new bfp's!!

Good luck Silverbell x

I was at the docs yesterday as I had at twinging feeling low down on the left and had red spotting once yesterday morning. Only when wiping and had some brown spotting when wiping off and on since then. 

Doc took blood and I'm back in tomorrow for the repeat to see if it's doubling. 

No symptoms apart from tiredness but that could be anything? Lol


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome to the new BFPs!! 

Good luck silverbell!

I am being sooooo lazy! Feel just 'meh'. Can't be bothered getting dressed, or doing any housework, or eating... Even finding food for Monster and keeping him entertained is such a struggle! 

And right now I am going nuts cos ALL HE WANTS is to breastfeed. All flippen day. I'm getting so touched out!! I suspect he is getting the germs I had, so breastfeeding is the absolute best thing for him, but it has been constant and I'm going nutty now. I think we'll have to go for a walk to just get him off my boobs!! Lol.

Now that we know we are moving town I can at least know where to find a midwife! I am thinking I might leave it until the new year now though, and then we will be up there and I can go in person and meet them! :-D


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Hi ladies... hope everyone is having a good day! :flower:

I had my scan today and I am SO confused! So I know 6w 2d is still very early, so I tried to prepare myself to not be too concerned if there isn't a heartbeat yet. There wasn't, but, there also wasn't a yolk sac. The gestational sac was there, but she looked for a good few minutes and couldn't find a yolk sac or embryo in it. She stressed to not worry, and said that based on the scan she would put me at between 5 and 6 weeks. I'll have another scan around 8 or so weeks, and she said at that scan we will for sure see the yolk sac, embryo, and heartbeat. 

Now, if I hadn't been charting and had no idea of my ovulation pattern, I'd probably be able to just shrug and accept that it was too early haha: yeah that's what I'd do! *sarcasm*). Based on FF, I ovulated on November 17th and it looks like implantation happened at 5dpo. That puts me at 6w 2d, due August 10th. If I went by LMP, I'd be due August 8th, so that would bump me UP to 6w 4d. Looking at my chart, I just don't feel it's possible I o'd any later. I took my FRER at 11dpo and got a pretty clear positive. Here's my FF for reference... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/44dbe2

Now I'm kind of wishing I hadn't had such an early scan... it's giving me more to stress over. :dohh: I've had too many symptoms and my betas more than doubled in 48 hours early on, so I feel very optimistic. But there's still that part of me that feels it's impossible that I'm any less than 6 weeks along, and that not seeing a yolk sac is a bad thing. What do you ladies think? Has anyone else experienced or known someone who did not see a yolk sac at about 6 weeks and had a healthy, normal pregnancy? 

Thanks ladies! <3


----------



## KirbyT16

Hey question for you ladies! I know everyone says that you should just do what is right for you and tell who you want when you want BUT I was wondering... We have an early ultrasound on the 23rd and we will be at 6.3 if all goes well, we are considering telling everyone at our extended families Christmas and Christmas celebrations...Thoughts? 

Also- can anyone think of any cute ideas? I am not creative- at all! Lol


----------



## PeachDaisy

KirbyT16 said:


> Hey question for you ladies! I know everyone says that you should just do what is right for you and tell who you want when you want BUT I was wondering... We have an early ultrasound on the 23rd and we will be at 6.3 if all goes well, we are considering telling everyone at our extended families Christmas and Christmas celebrations...Thoughts?
> 
> Also- can anyone think of any cute ideas? I am not creative- at all! Lol

We have our first ultrasound on Christmas Eve! So our plan is to tell our parents on Christmas also :) I will be going on 6 weeks so it's still super early but we at least want our family to know.

We still have bibs that says "I love grandma" and "I love grandpa" that we purchased when we ended up having the ectopic. So our plan is to just give them an extra Christmas gift and tell them it's something they will use together so that have to open at the same time. Then SURPRISE! Nothing too creative, but it'll still be fun!


----------



## LilyInk

We will be 7.2 on Christmas Day and we plan to tell our direct families on Christmas Day. I know it's early but we would tell them if something happened anyway. We won't announce it to everyone else until 12 weeks. I am going to give my mum and dad a small childrens book and write inside the front cover "Dear Nanna/Grandad, Please keep this book and read it to me August 2014. Love Always, Baby _________ "(put surname here). I thought that would be a nice way of letting them know. It's our first and we are very excited to tell our parents. My husbands parents don't live close by so we are going to ring them Christmas Day and let them know.

Good luck telling everyone!!! I can't wait. SO excited!

I have heard other ways of telling family such as - having a t-shirt with a quirky comment on it, baking a cake with writing it on top, a present wrapped up with a small baby toy saying you're going to be a grandma etc
Good luck with finding your special way of telling your family.


----------



## tori0713

Shana, I don't have any advice but sending hugs! I did look at your chart and I don't think implantation occurred till 8dpo, if not later. The temp drop at 5dpo looks like a fallback rise. I wouldn't worry too much about dates and such until your next ultrasound! I would assume that they'll give you a more firm sense of a due date then.


----------



## glbaby1

HWPG said:


> glbaby, i sleep in a camisole with a built in shelf (basically elastic). i actually never go a day without a camisole. during the day, i wear a bra under it, but once i hit my front steps, the bra comes off and i just wear the supportive cami. i love it.

Thank you! I will give it a try:thumbup:


----------



## mirandaprice

Do any of you ladies have suggestions for gas relief? Some nights my stomach feels so tight from it, that and nausea from ms is putting a number on what I can stomach eating


----------



## glbaby1

mirandaprice said:


> Hi ladies! I just went to the dr yesterday and he confirmed my pregnancy, gave me an estimated due date of Aug 11, 2014! Based off my LMP.
> 
> Early birthday present for me, my birthday is the 29th :)

Congrats, welcome and Happy Birthday early!


----------



## glbaby1

MrsArcher said:


> Hey ladies!
> I just found out 2 days ago that I'm FINALLY pregnant with my first!
> My due date is August 22nd (based on my ovulation date).
> 
> I'm so excited to be part of all of these due-in-August pregnancies!!!

Congrats MrsArcher!!! And welcome to the group


----------



## glbaby1

LoveCakes said:


> Gl baby you had said your sports bras were getting a bit tight. Is it just the back size because you could get a back extender to save the cost of new bras. It might tide you over for a bit anyway.
> 
> I had some quite sore cramping randomly the past few days. The scan yesterday was reassuring but I wish it would stop.

The ones I have are the cotton one piece sports bras, so I am not sure how an extender would or could work. I found a three pack at Target for $10 just for sleeping in for now. The extenders are probably a good idea for my normal bras that a shrinking by the day Lol. Thanks for letting me know about those Lovecakes!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

tori0713 said:


> Shana, I don't have any advice but sending hugs! I did look at your chart and I don't think implantation occurred till 8dpo, if not later. The temp drop at 5dpo looks like a fallback rise. I wouldn't worry too much about dates and such until your next ultrasound! I would assume that they'll give you a more firm sense of a due date then.

Thanks Tori! I am thinking it was a fallback rise, especially since I looked back at some other months and noticed the same thing. Others who looked at my chart thought implantation was later too, since I had a huge spike at 10 dpo. I feel a bit more assured now that I may just be a few days earlier than I thought. 

How's your m/s been? Have you thrown up yet? I've been lucky and have only thrown up on days I didn't work so I wasn't in the classroom. Hope your kids are treating you well!


----------



## glbaby1

mirandaprice said:


> Do any of you ladies have suggestions for gas relief? Some nights my stomach feels so tight from it, that and nausea from ms is putting a number on what I can stomach eating

Have you tried to eat a few Tums? Not sure if the nausea will prevent you from trying it, but with all of my pregnancies (this is #4), Tums were my saving grace and I carry them in my purse. And doctors say that they are ok, especially since they are loaded with calcium.


----------



## addy1

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Hi ladies... hope everyone is having a good day! :flower:
> 
> I had my scan today and I am SO confused! So I know 6w 2d is still very early, so I tried to prepare myself to not be too concerned if there isn't a heartbeat yet. There wasn't, but, there also wasn't a yolk sac. The gestational sac was there, but she looked for a good few minutes and couldn't find a yolk sac or embryo in it. She stressed to not worry, and said that based on the scan she would put me at between 5 and 6 weeks. I'll have another scan around 8 or so weeks, and she said at that scan we will for sure see the yolk sac, embryo, and heartbeat.
> 
> Now, if I hadn't been charting and had no idea of my ovulation pattern, I'd probably be able to just shrug and accept that it was too early haha: yeah that's what I'd do! *sarcasm*). Based on FF, I ovulated on November 17th and it looks like implantation happened at 5dpo. That puts me at 6w 2d, due August 10th. If I went by LMP, I'd be due August 8th, so that would bump me UP to 6w 4d. Looking at my chart, I just don't feel it's possible I o'd any later. I took my FRER at 11dpo and got a pretty clear positive. Here's my FF for reference... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/44dbe2
> 
> Now I'm kind of wishing I hadn't had such an early scan... it's giving me more to stress over. :dohh: I've had too many symptoms and my betas more than doubled in 48 hours early on, so I feel very optimistic. But there's still that part of me that feels it's impossible that I'm any less than 6 weeks along, and that not seeing a yolk sac is a bad thing. What do you ladies think? Has anyone else experienced or known someone who did not see a yolk sac at about 6 weeks and had a healthy, normal pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks ladies! <3



My doctor won't send anyone for an ultrasound until at least 7 weeks for this reason. She says it causes so much worry. I know that when I went with my second DD, I was just about two weeks off my date. I thought I was 10 weeks along, and ended up being 8.5. She is a happy and healthy 20 month old now! I know it is so hard not to worry, but you just never know with dates and ovulation. Unless you had IVF, there is no way really to know what is happening inside. Good luck for your next scan, I KNOW you will see a beautiful HB!


----------



## addy1

I got a scan date today:) I go on the 31st. Will be 9 weeks, so hopefully will see a cute little baby forming:) I originally was supposed to wait until Jan. 16th. I am going to push the second u/s back until early Feb, so we can possibly find out the gender. (We found out at 14 weeks with our second). 

I am feeling a bit better, (had a bad stomach bug), but my nausea is still there. My stomach is also sticking out quite a bit by the end of the day. I am not sure how long I am going to be able to hide this from work. With my second, I was in mat. pants by 9 weeks. The third time, things definitely seem to be stretching out a lot faster. 

Congrats to all the new BFP's! Look forward to chatting with everyone:)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies. I am due August 28th, 2014 :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

addy1 said:


> . I know that when I went with my second DD, I was just about two weeks off my date. I thought I was 10 weeks along, and ended up being 8.5. She is a happy and healthy 20 month old now!

Thanks Addy! That made smile. :) 

I guess you're right, that unless IVF is done there's no way to know exactly what is happening no matter how carefully we watch the signs. I've already decided that for baby #2 I'm demanding no ultrasound until at least 8 weeks!


----------



## HWPG

Have my scan in the morning (830a EST), along with SB (hers at noon, not sure of the time zone). Wish us healthy heart beats and snuggly beans :) (completely selfish request ;) )


----------



## tori0713

Welcome new BFPs! :) 

HWPG and SB, can't wait to hear about your u/s's!

Shana: I actually don't have the ability to throw up, pretty awesome, but at times I wish I did. It's an all day sickness, and it's getting very old. I have a lifetime supply of Zofran for my stomach issue and it's not even helping, so I'm just rolling with the punches. Drinking lots of water and eating saltines to get through the day.


----------



## Briansbabe198

Hey ladies my edd is August 23. This is 6 the pregnancy 3rd child had three miscarriages 13 years ago


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Good luck HWPG and SB! So excited for you both. :flower: As far as it being a selfish request we're all rooting for you, of course. :)

Tori, I get a constant nausea all day too, but seabands have been keeping it at a much lower grade. Have you tried those? I'm a bit jealous that you don't throw up! I've always had a sensitive stomach and am very prone to throwing up. If I'm too hot, eat junk without eating well first, motion sickness, etc. But at the same time I can imagine it could be frustrating since throwing up gives some relief.

Welcome Brian's babe! I'm so sorry you've experienced so many miscarriages. :hugs: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months... This is a great group of ladies! :)


----------



## KirinM

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Hi ladies... hope everyone is having a good day! :flower:
> 
> I had my scan today and I am SO confused! So I know 6w 2d is still very early, so I tried to prepare myself to not be too concerned if there isn't a heartbeat yet. There wasn't, but, there also wasn't a yolk sac. The gestational sac was there, but she looked for a good few minutes and couldn't find a yolk sac or embryo in it. She stressed to not worry, and said that based on the scan she would put me at between 5 and 6 weeks. I'll have another scan around 8 or so weeks, and she said at that scan we will for sure see the yolk sac, embryo, and heartbeat.
> 
> Now, if I hadn't been charting and had no idea of my ovulation pattern, I'd probably be able to just shrug and accept that it was too early haha: yeah that's what I'd do! *sarcasm*). Based on FF, I ovulated on November 17th and it looks like implantation happened at 5dpo. That puts me at 6w 2d, due August 10th. If I went by LMP, I'd be due August 8th, so that would bump me UP to 6w 4d. Looking at my chart, I just don't feel it's possible I o'd any later. I took my FRER at 11dpo and got a pretty clear positive. Here's my FF for reference... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/44dbe2
> 
> Now I'm kind of wishing I hadn't had such an early scan... it's giving me more to stress over. :dohh: I've had too many symptoms and my betas more than doubled in 48 hours early on, so I feel very optimistic. But there's still that part of me that feels it's impossible that I'm any less than 6 weeks along, and that not seeing a yolk sac is a bad thing. What do you ladies think? Has anyone else experienced or known someone who did not see a yolk sac at about 6 weeks and had a healthy, normal pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks ladies! <3

I agree that it looks like implantation was later maybe even 10dpo that would put you back a bit. My scan put me back and I was also convinced it couldn't be right because of my early bfp and hcg levels but now I'm pretty sure I had my dates wrong by at least 4 days which makes a huge difference for baby.

Please don't google. I was distraught yesterday and even though baby forums are great and have huge amounts of information some of the information posted is wrong and can be frightening.


----------



## KirinM

All day nausea is tiring but reassuring. I felt fine for about an hour yesterday and had convinced myself, despite seeing a heartbeat on Monday, that everything was going wrong.

Have had to stop drinking coffee and am living on toast because I cannot stomach making anything else. I think if someone else was cooking I'd be okay but I can't bear being in the kitchen at the moment. Urgh.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yesterday, I had a tiny bit of brown spotting, but none today so far. I feel like the nausea has stepped up a bit today too. I feel like I might puke at any point! :sick: I need to eat something, I guess.


----------



## KirinM

Had a call from the EPU as I was in such a panic yesterday and called them saying their dates can't be right because of my hcg levels.

Feeling very reassured. They said they don't use early scans to date for this exact reasons. Everything could be out by a day or two and it just causes anxiety. She said every woman is different and my hcg levels gave them no cause for concern. They would have been worried if nothing had been seen but they were able to say it's in the right place.

Pinkpolkadot - they didn't mean they would expect to see an embryo, literally mean anything. Gestational sac would be included in that 'anything'. 

I'm going to go from my slightly adjusted date ignoring the spotting before full AF arrived which makes me 5+6 today and due 14 August.

Annnnnnd relax :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Crumpets consumed, feeling a lot better. :thumbup:


----------



## KirinM

I've just had a croissant from the work cafe. Also feeling a lot better.


----------



## MummyJade

Kirinm you now have the same due date as me! 

Im having waves of feeling sick... Never was like this with my daughter... I want food but nothing seems nice! Ill be glad when Friday comes so I can know everything is good... 

Anyone noticed their mood changing? I seem to have a short temper (shorter then normal) and I get pissy quickly over nothing! Like today I had to get mum some wrapping paper but they didn't have what she needed so she had to choose another and.she annoyed me.. But she didnt actually do anything wrong only asked what they had! :blush: x


----------



## KirinM

MummyJade said:


> Kirinm you now have the same due date as me!
> 
> Im having waves of feeling sick... Never was like this with my daughter... I want food but nothing seems nice! Ill be glad when Friday comes so I can know everything is good...
> 
> Anyone noticed their mood changing? I seem to have a short temper (shorter then normal) and I get pissy quickly over nothing! Like today I had to get mum some wrapping paper but they didn't have what she needed so she had to choose another and.she annoyed me.. But she didnt actually do anything wrong only asked what they had! :blush: x


Due date buddies!

I'm short tempered but I think it's because I feel sick and tired. I really wanted to be one of those energetic exercising pregnant people but I just want to get into pyjamas, watch crap tv and eat toast! Am booked in for a gym class on Friday so will attempt to go to that but so far I've ended up cancelling my classes as the time gets closer!


----------



## MummyJade

Yay! Hopefully my dates won't change come Friday! 

Yeah thats me all over! I just wanna do nothing! I was tempted to go on school run in pjs this morning! I wanna spring clean my house but not energy to do it! I wanna be in bed and sleep! X


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hey Ladies can I join? Due 6th August 2014 got my Scan date 22/01/2014 and I got a feeling it will be a girl xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, my first ever graze box couldn't have come on a better day. Nibble nibble nibble! :D


----------



## Buttons_01

Hello everyone .. Hope you are all doing well :) congrats to everyone on their Bfps! 

just as thing about "morning sickness" .. I have only thrown up Once in the morning for 2 days! Just 2 days?? Anyone had this? .. Im only feeling slight nausea throughout the day but once i have eaten i feel fine again.. Seems kinda strange to me but yeah .. Lol


----------



## KirbyT16

Buttons_01 said:


> just as thing about "morning sickness" .. I have only thrown up Once in the morning for 2 days! Just 2 days?? Anyone had this? .. Im only feeling slight nausea throughout the day but once i have eaten i feel fine again.. Seems kinda strange to me but yeah .. Lol

I havent thrown up at all, and I only feel sick when I dont eat regularly. Im glad I am not sick but at the same time, makes me nervous not to have symptoms.

Welcome to our new ladies! 

Good luck HWPG and SB! I hope you guys have wonderfully healthy heartbeats and happy little beans :) 

There are quite a few of us due on August 14! I am happy to have so many due date buddies :)


----------



## MummyJade

Buttons_01 said:


> Hello everyone .. Hope you are all doing well :) congrats to everyone on their Bfps!
> 
> just as thing about "morning sickness" .. I have only thrown up Once in the morning for 2 days! Just 2 days?? Anyone had this? .. Im only feeling slight nausea throughout the day but once i have eaten i feel fine again.. Seems kinda strange to me but yeah .. Lol

with my daughter I was only sick 3 times in one week and felt sick about 7 times! So im guessing its normal hun... 

I too feel sick until I eat.. Sometimes I think its nausea then sometimes its hunger x


----------



## victoria1987

To all the new ladies, Congrats on your BFPs! 

I haven't been on this thread in a few days so I'm a bit behind. My sickness hasn't been terrible yet either, I've had acid reflux but that seems to have subsided a bit and in the evenings I get really tired (like as soon as 5pm hits I feel like I have hit a brick wall and could go to bed for the night then). Other than that I have been feeling pretty good! 

Also just an interesting aside, August is the most common birth month! (In my country at least, not sure if it applies everywhere). I was thinking about it and it makes sense, November-early December is one of the darkest times of the year (as in lack of daylight, not evil) with the exception of later on in December when people are very busy with Christmas. So the long nights of November are apparently boring enough to lead to a whole lot of babies (In Canada anyway).


----------



## mirandaprice

glbaby1 said:


> mirandaprice said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have suggestions for gas relief? Some nights my stomach feels so tight from it, that and nausea from ms is putting a number on what I can stomach eating
> 
> Have you tried to eat a few Tums? Not sure if the nausea will prevent you from trying it, but with all of my pregnancies (this is #4), Tums were my saving grace and I carry them in my purse. And doctors say that they are ok, especially since they are loaded with calcium.Click to expand...

No I havn't tried them yet, but thank you for the suggestion. I may pick some up after work. I did get a prescription for the nausea, took it for the first time last night, and it seems to help at least with the m/s, but it doesn't really last long :dohh: Thanks!


----------



## KirbyT16

mirandaprice said:


> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirandaprice said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have suggestions for gas relief? Some nights my stomach feels so tight from it, that and nausea from ms is putting a number on what I can stomach eating
> 
> Have you tried to eat a few Tums? Not sure if the nausea will prevent you from trying it, but with all of my pregnancies (this is #4), Tums were my saving grace and I carry them in my purse. And doctors say that they are ok, especially since they are loaded with calcium.Click to expand...
> 
> No I havn't tried them yet, but thank you for the suggestion. I may pick some up after work. I did get a prescription for the nausea, took it for the first time last night, and it seems to help at least with the m/s, but it doesn't really last long :dohh: Thanks!Click to expand...


I have them with me all the time too! I highly recommend picking some up!


----------



## KirinM

Urgh the nausea has really stepped up a notch over the last day or so. It is constant save for about 15 minutes after eating. Where did people get those bands from and do you find they help?


----------



## LoveCakes

Pink polka dots those internal scans on scan on one direction do it may be possible the sac was 'behind' the baby. I'm sure everything will be fine.x

Still no nausea. Not complaining thought, I'm still really tired and my now huge boobs are sore enough to let me know I'm pregnant. I do feel for all you who are sick, I may be joining you soon enough!


----------



## lorojovanos

I just picked up some Preggypops that seem to help. 
https://www.threelollies.com
Although I got mine at a cute little baby boutique, I do believe toys r us has them


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My morning sickness is really bad. I had it with my son so I was expecting it, but it feels worse than last time. It usually lasts all day and I have to eat something every half an hour or so to keep it from getting worse. I have absolutely no energy and am so tired by the time I get home from work. Luckily I have a fantastic hubby whose been doing most of the housework and puts our son to bed most nights. I'm looking forward to having next week off to spend with my family and just relax <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lorojovanos said:


> I just picked up some Preggypops that seem to help.
> https://www.threelollies.com
> Although I got mine at a cute little baby boutique, I do believe toys r us has them

My husband bought them for me from Toys R Us. I thought they would help, but they aren't :( I'm glad they are helping you :)


----------



## silverbell

Hi ladies. Thanks for rooting for me, but sadly we had bad news at the scan today. I'm 6w4d (I'd worked the IVF dates out wrong and wasn't 7 weeks today as I'd thought) and there was no heartbeat and she thought it was measuring at 6w1d. We are being re-scanned on Saturday, but she told us that it really wasn't looking good and if no heartbeat on Saturday at 7 weeks then I have to think how I want to pass our little one.

Doc did say it was nothing I would have done/didn't do. 

I wish I didn't still have all the symptoms I've had since 4.5/5 weeks (constant nausea and peeing loads). It seems harsh if it's all over. No spotting at all since yesterday lunch-time.

I'll update again on Saturday, but it's not looking good for us. Thanks for thinking of us, ladies.


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh Silver, I'm so sorry about your news today. However, I will keep you in my thoughts for a strong HB on Saturday and that you're able to save your wee one.


----------



## Maisypie

silverbell said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for rooting for me, but sadly we had bad news at the scan today. I'm 6w4d (I'd worked the IVF dates out wrong and wasn't 7 weeks today as I'd thought) and there was no heartbeat and she thought it was measuring at 6w1d. We are being re-scanned on Saturday, but she told us that it really wasn't looking good and if no heartbeat on Saturday at 7 weeks then I have to think how I want to pass our little one.
> 
> Doc did say it was nothing I would have done/didn't do.
> 
> I wish I didn't still have all the symptoms I've had since 4.5/5 weeks (constant nausea and peeing loads). It seems harsh if it's all over. No spotting at all since yesterday lunch-time.
> 
> I'll update again on Saturday, but it's not looking good for us. Thanks for thinking of us, ladies.

So sorry to hear Silverbell, I am still hoping you will hear different on Saturday :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Silver - I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you get good news on Saturday hun. Don't give up <3


----------



## 28329

Oh silver, I'm sorry. Fingers crossed for better news Saturday :hug:


----------



## PeachDaisy

silverbell said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for rooting for me, but sadly we had bad news at the scan today. I'm 6w4d (I'd worked the IVF dates out wrong and wasn't 7 weeks today as I'd thought) and there was no heartbeat and she thought it was measuring at 6w1d. We are being re-scanned on Saturday, but she told us that it really wasn't looking good and if no heartbeat on Saturday at 7 weeks then I have to think how I want to pass our little one.
> 
> Doc did say it was nothing I would have done/didn't do.
> 
> I wish I didn't still have all the symptoms I've had since 4.5/5 weeks (constant nausea and peeing loads). It seems harsh if it's all over. No spotting at all since yesterday lunch-time.
> 
> I'll update again on Saturday, but it's not looking good for us. Thanks for thinking of us, ladies.

So sorry :( I will be keeping you in my thoughts. Fx that you go in for your next scan and that baby has a beautiful heartbeat for you.


----------



## MummyJade

silverbell said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for rooting for me, but sadly we had bad news at the scan today. I'm 6w4d (I'd worked the IVF dates out wrong and wasn't 7 weeks today as I'd thought) and there was no heartbeat and she thought it was measuring at 6w1d. We are being re-scanned on Saturday, but she told us that it really wasn't looking good and if no heartbeat on Saturday at 7 weeks then I have to think how I want to pass our little one.
> 
> Doc did say it was nothing I would have done/didn't do.
> 
> I wish I didn't still have all the symptoms I've had since 4.5/5 weeks (constant nausea and peeing loads). It seems harsh if it's all over. No spotting at all since yesterday lunch-time.
> 
> I'll update again on Saturday, but it's not looking good for us. Thanks for thinking of us, ladies.

massive hugs to you... Thinking of you xx


----------



## ellitigg

I'm really sorry Silver. Sending you lots of :dust: for the next scan x

Denyse I have no energy either. I don't feel particularly sleepy but I just feel like curling up on the sofa 24 x 7 which obviously I can't. Still getting over a horrible cold DS gave me which I'm hoping is going to take some of that away with it! 

Tummy is really unsettled still too, I find myself running to the bathroom in the mornings and then it feels gassy and painful in the day. Weird. :shrug:


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey ladies.. Sorry i've been neglecting this thread lately,. but i've been so blooming busy!

Silver - Oh darling :hugs: I'm totally routing for a miracle for you and sending lots of love and hugs xx

Hello to any newbie dewbies! I think we should be getting to the end of the August babies now!!!

Today has been very emotional as it was my sons last ever nativity! Oh my days i was crying buckets.. And tomorrow it becomes official as i have my 1st midwife appointment in the afternoon :happydance:


----------



## KirinM

I'm so sorry Silver. Will keep my fingers crossed the heartbeat is visible on Saturday xx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Silver I am so sorry! :hugs: 

I've seen on other boards ladies who had no heartbeat at around 6 weeks and at their next scan had a very strong one. I was concerned about not seeing an embryo or yolk sac yesterday, so I know how it feels to not see good news on the screen. Praying that the heartbeat is there on Saturday! Keep thinking positive! <3


----------



## AerisandAlex

silverbell said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for rooting for me, but sadly we had bad news at the scan today. I'm 6w4d (I'd worked the IVF dates out wrong and wasn't 7 weeks today as I'd thought) and there was no heartbeat and she thought it was measuring at 6w1d. We are being re-scanned on Saturday, but she told us that it really wasn't looking good and if no heartbeat on Saturday at 7 weeks then I have to think how I want to pass our little one.
> 
> Doc did say it was nothing I would have done/didn't do.
> 
> I wish I didn't still have all the symptoms I've had since 4.5/5 weeks (constant nausea and peeing loads). It seems harsh if it's all over. No spotting at all since yesterday lunch-time.
> 
> I'll update again on Saturday, but it's not looking good for us. Thanks for thinking of us, ladies.

I'm sorry sweetie :hugs:

But honestly, being that early, they might just not be able to find the heartbeat yet... I was kind of fighting with our new OB to give us a scan but he scheduled one for after we turn 8 weeks as he said 6 weeks, even us going on 7 weeks tomorrow, might be too early and they want to make sure they can find a heartbeat so I'm still rooting for you girl that your re-scan goes well and that it was just too early :hugs:


----------



## schmetterling

Hey ladies! I'll cautiously join this thread! I'm 4+1 weeks I believe today with baby #2 and am guessing I'm due around August 26 if I go by when I think I ovulated. It's still surreal to me to be honest. I felt really tired/a little sick the first few days after I got my bfp last Friday, but I feel better now. I think most of it was nerves. Anyway, I am interviewing a home birth midwife tomorrow morning and hoping I love her so we can start prenatal care. I remember having blood tests done really early in my last pregnancy but I don't know if I'll get them done this time. I just sort of feel like I'm in limbo. I don't really feel pregnant. If I had extra pregnancy tests laying around you bet I'd be peeing on them, lol. But I haven't had any spotting or bleeding so I'm guessing I'm still pregnant. Anyway, I think I'll feel better after our interview tomorrow. Looking forward to hanging out with you ladies on this thread! :)


----------



## princess_1991

Silver im so sorry to hear that! Hoping your next scan brings better news for you!

I feel like I'm losing the plot! I've had cramps since just before my bfp, and what I suppose is ligament/stretching pains, I've always kind of panicked over them but they're probably not as bad as af cramps, anyway they finally stopped last night - which made me panic, and then when they came back today - I panicked even more!
I just feel so all over the place like I can't win and I'm so freaking tired all the time, not helped when you've got a very active 15 month old!

Sorry for my whinge but dh is useless at "feelings" :haha:

Hope you all well :hugs:


----------



## KirbyT16

Silver- I am so sorry, I hope that everything goes well at your next visit. Still sending positive thoughts your way!


Welcome Schmetterling!

Princess- I have had cramps the entire time so far- every time I think they are gone, they come back. I panic when I have them and then I panic when they are gone! 

I have a scan on the 23rd. I am really nervous about it. I don't know why I am still having such bad cramps but it makes me nervous because of my mc. My dh tries to understand but *eh* I feel like all I do it hurt and complain. I would really like it to be Monday! lol


----------



## princess_1991

Kirby I'm jealous you have your scan soon! We have to wait until the 8th which I know once Christmas/new year is out the way it's not that long but to me it seems like forever!


----------



## july2013

:hi: ladies! Got my BFP this morning. Going by my last period I should be 3wks3 and due August 31st but honestly think I'm further along than that! So excited, can't wait to get to know you all!

:hugs: Silver! Best of luck! Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## LittleMinx

Welcome in July xx congratulations xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

july2013 said:


> :hi: ladies! Got my BFP this morning. Going by my last period I should be 3wks3 and due August 31st but honestly think I'm further along than that! So excited, can't wait to get to know you all!
> 
> :hugs: Silver! Best of luck! Sending positive vibes your way!

Welcome, and congrats!! :wave:


----------



## AllStar

So aorry Silverbell, hope you get better news at your rescan. Will be thinking of you.

I had my second blood draw today and will get the results Friday evening or Monday morning!! I'm going to go loopy if I have to wait til Monday! Doctor didn't tell me my levels from Monday but I don't really want to know otherwise I'd just be stressing over wether they were high enough or not? 

Congrats to the new bfp's :)

Hope everyone's spotting stops! Wish mine would go away!


----------



## KirbyT16

Princes- I am really happy I get an early scan. I was initially going to push for it if my doctor didnt bring it up, but because of my past issues she was the one who brought it up first! I know how you feel, I feel like this week is going so slow haha

Welcome July!!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

KitteyKat2010 said:


> :hi: ladies. I am due August 28th, 2014 :)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## xEmmaDx

So sorry Silver, hoping it's just a shy baby and you see a lovely heartbeat on Saturday.

I have been feeling ok most days. Tired some days and my boobs are still sore. Got my first midwife appointment on Friday morning but it's just a booking in thing no scans until 12 weeks here. Roll on 12 weeks!!! 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## MummyJade

Have a banging headache... Just want to sleep but can't! 
Bit of nausea but not been actually sick yet... X


----------



## MummyJade

Have a banging headache... Just want to sleep but can't! 
Bit of nausea but not been actually sick yet... X


----------



## katestar53

Hey everyone, I've just got my BFP this morning, am due 27th Aug. Am over the moon... My little baby boy Harvey has just turned one so I will have two under two, arghhhhhh! Am very excited though!!

Not many symptoms as of yet but I am sure I will have soon! 

x


----------



## july2013

Congrats katestar53!


----------



## MrsArcher

Hey ladies!!
Today I am 4w5d, and I'm just a little concerned, but maybe I'm just being paranoid.

I haven't had any spotting whatsoever, not even with implantation.
I've also had some pretty gnarly cramps. I haven't had any bad cramping really since BEFORE my period was due, but some light ones off and on.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Lots of new :bfp: s today ^_^ Congrats to all the new ladies!!

Happy Healthy 9 Months!! ^_^


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats to all the new BFPs! Welcome :)

Can anyone please reassure me that what in feeling is normal? With DS1 I had a bit of hunger-nausea and was very sleepy. With this one I'm not exactly sleepy tired but I have no energy and physically moving from bed or the sofa seems to take Herculean effort. I have a bad cold which I'm sure is a contributor but I just wondered if I'm alone?


----------



## mrsswaffer

A stuffy nose and/or cold can be a pregnancy symptom too, hun. I had a sniffly thing a week or so ago. :) Everything's a massive effort here too. I wish I could just stay in bed all day and nibble. :p


----------



## KirinM

I'm also lacking in energy. I just want to sit and / or lie down and eat occasionally to get rid of the nausea.

Soap taste is back tonight. Urgh!


----------



## linz143

Katestar53 - Does that make you a November 2012 mom as well? My little girl is November 29th and this new one is due August 22nd so our experiences should be very similar!

MrsArcher - Be GLAD you don't have spotting or cramping. They're not symptoms that you want at this point as any bleeding can be considered a threatened mc. I had a little spotting at 13 DPO and my dr had me do a beta to make sure everything is ok. 14 dpo beta was 210 and 16 dpo beta was 629, so everything is fine as of right now. Really the only symptoms I had in my first pregnancy didn't start till 6w5d when the nausea hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## addy1

Silver, I am so sorry it was not better news today. I know the feeling all to well. Take care, and please let us know how your re-scan goes. 

:hugs:


----------



## LilyInk

Thinking of you silverbell and hope you see a healthy little beating heart on Saturday. 

Feeling soooooo tired here. Lots I want to do but no energy to get up and actually do it. Frustrating. Always hungry here too and I am sure my boobs grow double in size each day. That's what it feels like anyway! At least I know all these symptoms are worth it and I should enjoy the time.

Best wishes and welcome to all the new bfps.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm not sick anymore. Last week before I found out, I was nauseous, thats what made me test but nothing really this week which is weird. With my son, I was in hospital all the time so sick. Wondering where it went all of a sudden. But, I am tired, like I don't recall ever being this tired. I was in bed at 9pm last night!


----------



## Ashley8806

I had to tell work today because of some work hazards I need to avoid... some were excited and I had one just kunda be like "oh really? Gonna get em all done while youre young huh... you're going to be a busy mom". That's it. No congrats no smile... kinda hurt :(


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome to all the new BFPs!! I have heard that August is the month with the most birthdays (and the 15th is the DAY with the most birthdays!) So it isn't surprising to see soooo many here. Yay for august babies!!!!

Silverbell, I hope you get to see a heartbeat on Saturday. Xxx



I have yet to throw up at all too, but do feel nauseous a fair bit, especially when my stomach is emptier. But my appetite is NIL! I just don't feel like eating ANYTHING. I go stand at the cupboards for a while, then go look through the fridge, then go back to the cupboards.... Nothing sounds good. I end up forcing something down cos I know I need to eat, but meh. Just not caring about food really.

And oh my, the intense lack of motivation to do anything! I am tired, sure, but not toooo bad really. It is more that I just sit there, and reeeeaaallly struggle to get up and DO anything! I use the excuse I am tired or nauseous, but really it is as much the lack of motivation as anything too!!

And I am getting puffed/out of breath SO easily! Like, walking up the driveway from collecting the mail. It isn't a long driveway!! Hanging out the washing yesterday, with the bending and reaching, I was literally puffing from the effort. I am not hugely fit, but I can normally still run about and play with Monster and do the housework and everything, but sheesh, the simplistic things now are just that much harder.


But all in all, I do love the fact I am pregnant. I am not much of a worrier, so it is alllllll good. Lol. I am looking forward to getting moved and being able to find a midwife and stuff though, as that will make it even more real! I am really glad I told everyone early, so I have full support with taking it easy even while moving town! :-D 


Is anyone else still breastfeeding? I am reading the "Adventures in zTandem Nursing" right now, and it has answered a ton of questions I never knew I had! I do hope Monster will wean sometime in the next 8 months, but I am open to tandem nursing if it comes to that too! The book has been good, even though I hope he weans! Lol. There is heaps in there about being pregnant while breastfeeding, and it all just makes me be in total awe of the human body. We are doing an incredible thing right now; creating a whole new human!!!! From a mere cell!


----------



## Luvspnk31

flyingduster said:


> Welcome to all the new BFPs!! I have heard that August is the month with the most birthdays (and the 15th is the DAY with the most birthdays!) So it isn't surprising to see soooo many here. Yay for august babies!!!!
> 
> Silverbell, I hope you get to see a heartbeat on Saturday. Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to throw up at all too, but do feel nauseous a fair bit, especially when my stomach is emptier. But my appetite is NIL! I just don't feel like eating ANYTHING. I go stand at the cupboards for a while, then go look through the fridge, then go back to the cupboards.... Nothing sounds good. I end up forcing something down cos I know I need to eat, but meh. Just not caring about food really.
> 
> And oh my, the intense lack of motivation to do anything! I am tired, sure, but not toooo bad really. It is more that I just sit there, and reeeeaaallly struggle to get up and DO anything! I use the excuse I am tired or nauseous, but really it is as much the lack of motivation as anything too!!
> 
> And I am getting puffed/out of breath SO easily! Like, walking up the driveway from collecting the mail. It isn't a long driveway!! Hanging out the washing yesterday, with the bending and reaching, I was literally puffing from the effort. I am not hugely fit, but I can normally still run about and play with Monster and do the housework and everything, but sheesh, the simplistic things now are just that much harder.
> 
> 
> But all in all, I do love the fact I am pregnant. I am not much of a worrier, so it is alllllll good. Lol. I am looking forward to getting moved and being able to find a midwife and stuff though, as that will make it even more real! I am really glad I told everyone early, so I have full support with taking it easy even while moving town! :-D
> 
> 
> Is anyone else still breastfeeding? I am reading the "Adventures in zTandem Nursing" right now, and it has answered a ton of questions I never knew I had! I do hope Monster will wean sometime in the next 8 months, but I am open to tandem nursing if it comes to that too! The book has been good, even though I hope he weans! Lol. There is heaps in there about being pregnant while breastfeeding, and it all just makes me be in total awe of the human body. We are doing an incredible thing right now; creating a whole new human!!!! From a mere cell!

I know what u mean about food. I go from being nauseous and hungry to not wanting anything, to being starving, but nothing sounding good! Crazy!! 

I was having some spotting, bot it seems to have stopped. I have my first scan in the morning !!! Nervous and excited!! Boobs keep getting more sore, and they get that itchy sensation when I take my bra off at night. 
Glad I'm not the only one getting out of breath! I know it's "normal" but I've never experienced it before during pg, but as someone so kindly reminded me today, " you aren't young". Nice.

Silver bell, I'm praying all goes well at u next scan.


----------



## AerisandAlex

ellitigg said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs! Welcome :)
> 
> Can anyone please reassure me that what in feeling is normal? With DS1 I had a bit of hunger-nausea and was very sleepy. With this one I'm not exactly sleepy tired but I have no energy and physically moving from bed or the sofa seems to take Herculean effort. I have a bad cold which I'm sure is a contributor but I just wondered if I'm alone?

I woke up the other day with a terrible head cold and still dealing with it... what's worse is I can't take anything for it -_- But I've been extra lazy too and falling asleep throughout the day... I usually have to really fight the nap I so desperately want though while I'm waiting for DH to come back from work so he can watch DS and DD... I can't wait for the 2nd trimester! lol


Ashley - :hugs: Some people can't be happy for others because of their own situations... I wouldn't take so much offense as she might have something going on with her life that's throwing off her good mood... that's what I always say to myself when I get a negative or no reaction to something I think should have a positive one. I'm sure she is excited for you in her own way, she just might not be able to put it into the right words right now... I had an fellow worker who reacted to me being preggo with my son like that, but later down the road when I was getting much bigger their attitude did a 180 and they were excited when we found out he was a boy :)


----------



## katestar53

Linz143 - Yep. My little chap was born on the 16th Nov :) How exciting that our journeys will be similar! 

X


----------



## ellitigg

Thanks everyone! I will feel reassured when all I want to do is watch cheesy Christmas films today :haha:


----------



## glbaby1

silverbell said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for rooting for me, but sadly we had bad news at the scan today. I'm 6w4d (I'd worked the IVF dates out wrong and wasn't 7 weeks today as I'd thought) and there was no heartbeat and she thought it was measuring at 6w1d. We are being re-scanned on Saturday, but she told us that it really wasn't looking good and if no heartbeat on Saturday at 7 weeks then I have to think how I want to pass our little one.
> 
> Doc did say it was nothing I would have done/didn't do.
> 
> I wish I didn't still have all the symptoms I've had since 4.5/5 weeks (constant nausea and peeing loads). It seems harsh if it's all over. No spotting at all since yesterday lunch-time.
> 
> I'll update again on Saturday, but it's not looking good for us. Thanks for thinking of us, ladies.

So sorry to here that Silverbell :( sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## KirinM

Morning everyone,

Made the sensible decision to eat some marmite on toast in bed this morning which has reduced the nausea. Does everyone else suffering with nausea wake up to it? It hits me as soon as I wake up.


----------



## MummyJade

I have no energy roll on trimester 2! School run is doing me in! 
I feel sick like im going to throw up at any moment! I can't wait for scan tomorrow!

happy 6 weeks to the 14th ladies! Xx


----------



## MummyJade

KirinM said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Made the sensible decision to eat some marmite on toast in bed this morning which has reduced the nausea. Does everyone else suffering with nausea wake up to it? It hits me as soon as I wake up.

Marmite on toast sounds so nice I need to get some! Nausea hit me as soon as I wake up! Im so glad im done for xmas just the food shop to do Monday! 

X


----------



## glbaby1

ellitigg said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs! Welcome :)
> 
> Can anyone please reassure me that what in feeling is normal? With DS1 I had a bit of hunger-nausea and was very sleepy. With this one I'm not exactly sleepy tired but I have no energy and physically moving from bed or the sofa seems to take Herculean effort. I have a bad cold which I'm sure is a contributor but I just wondered if I'm alone?

Being that I have done this way too many times, Lol, one thing I can tell you is that rarely are pregnancies exactly the same. Case in point:
Baby #1 weeks 6-12, nausea everyday from 5-7pm... Like clock work
Baby #2 constant fatigue until week 20 but no MS
Baby #3 full of energy the whole time and no MS
Baby #4 no MS yet, dull cramping off and on, lack of appetite, horrible constipation, and wicked insomnia... Didn't have any of these symptoms with the first three. My Mom is a mother of 6, and she said that all of hers were different too. 

Cold symptoms are very common during pregnancy so I wouldn't worry about it. It takes alot to grow a baby. When I feel like crap, I try to think about what this baby will look like come August when I finally get to meet him or her. :happydance: get some rest if you can because when there is more than one, get ready for an adventure!


----------



## Jbaby90

I recieved my Doppler in the mail today! Being only 6 weeks I know I won't be able to hear anything yet :-( 
Has anyone else got a Doppler or are you getting one??


----------



## LittleMinx

I have my 1st midwife appointment in less than an hour :wohoo: .. I feel mega sick today and my DD is poorly, I really cant wait for the holidays to start so i can have a bit of chill time. 

Will update when i get back :)


----------



## 28329

Jbaby90 said:


> I recieved my Doppler in the mail today! Being only 6 weeks I know I won't be able to hear anything yet :-(
> Has anyone else got a Doppler or are you getting one??

Yes, mine came just a few days ago. Can't wait to start using it.


----------



## KirbyT16

MummyJade said:


> I have no energy roll on trimester 2! School run is doing me in!
> I feel sick like im going to throw up at any moment! I can't wait for scan tomorrow!
> 
> happy 6 weeks to the 14th ladies! Xx

I have no energy either! I am a middle school teacher and I felt so sick (not morning sickness, just a horrible cold and no energy and then to top it off my throat is hurting) I couldn't even get the energy to get out of bed this morning. So here I am, still in bed. I hope my students are good for my sub today! They are so full of craziness this close to break. Happy 6 weeks ladies!! :) 



Jbaby90 said:


> I recieved my Doppler in the mail today! Being only 6 weeks I know I won't be able to hear anything yet :-(
> Has anyone else got a Doppler or are you getting one??

What kind of Dopplers did you guys get? I think the one I am looking at is called the Sonoline B but I haven't decided 100% yet. Do you guys recommend any particular kind?


----------



## linz143

Jbaby - I have an Angelcare doppler. I lent it to my preggie friend though so I need her to return it before I can start using it. However last time I didn't hear bean until 11 weeks. Was still reassuring though since my Drs office doesn't try to find it till 14 weeks on the doppler.


----------



## 28329

Kirby, I have the hi bebe. That and the sonoline b have great reviews.


----------



## KirbyT16

Thanks! Where did you buy it from?


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, I have a sonoline, it's been fab, can't wait to use it again! Think I got mine from anawiz or eBay. Takes a bit of getting used to, but once you know where to look its easy! :flower:


----------



## KirinM

I think I'm having mood swings. I say 'swings', I think I'm in just the one mood and it's mostly irritated / angry.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Freaking out a little this morning - having some brown discharge. Anyone else experience this? I'm not in any pain so I'm hoping this is just normal.


----------



## KirbyT16

I tried looking on Amazon and I didn't see the sonoline, I will have to check out ebay!



DenyseGiguere said:


> Freaking out a little this morning - having some brown discharge. Anyone else experience this? I'm not in any pain so I'm hoping this is just normal.

I know that they say brown is ok because that means old blood, but I tend to be overly cautious so maybe give your Dr. a call and see what they say.


----------



## victoria1987

Hi Ladies, How is everyone feeling today? 

Silverbells: I'm so sorry to hear about your scan, I hope that everything turns out to be OK. :flower:

I am so happy and excited, I found out that I got into care with a midwife! I posted a thread in first tri about this, but basically there is a severe shortage in my area and it is very difficult to get one. SO happy! 

Also is anyone here using (or used in past pg) bio oil? I started putting it on every night about 4 days ago and plan to continue through my pregnancy but if it doesn't work I feel silly wasting the money. Any tips on reducing stretch marks?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

KirbyT16 said:


> I tried looking on Amazon and I didn't see the sonoline, I will have to check out ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Freaking out a little this morning - having some brown discharge. Anyone else experience this? I'm not in any pain so I'm hoping this is just normal.
> 
> I know that they say brown is ok because that means old blood, but I tend to be overly cautious so maybe give your Dr. a call and see what they say.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. There's none anymore so I'm guessing things are fine. I'll call my doctor if it picks up, but it was very light.


----------



## ellitigg

KirinM said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Made the sensible decision to eat some marmite on toast in bed this morning which has reduced the nausea. Does everyone else suffering with nausea wake up to it? It hits me as soon as I wake up.

I get a blissful 5 minutes when I first wake up where I'm like WOOHOO! I don't feel sick and I have energy! And then I get out of bed. :haha:



DenyseGiguere said:


> Freaking out a little this morning - having some brown discharge. Anyone else experience this? I'm not in any pain so I'm hoping this is just normal.

I had a small amount of brown discharge the day AF was due but nothing since. I think brown is generally considered ok but we can't help worrying. Call the doc to check?



victoria1987 said:


> Hi Ladies, How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> Silverbells: I'm so sorry to hear about your scan, I hope that everything turns out to be OK. :flower:
> 
> I am so happy and excited, I found out that I got into care with a midwife! I posted a thread in first tri about this, but basically there is a severe shortage in my area and it is very difficult to get one. SO happy!
> 
> Also is anyone here using (or used in past pg) bio oil? I started putting it on every night about 4 days ago and plan to continue through my pregnancy but if it doesn't work I feel silly wasting the money. Any tips on reducing stretch marks?

I used this oil throughout pregnancy number 1 https://www.boots.com/en/Sanctuary-Mum-To-Be-Stretch-Mark-Oil-1-x-150ml_1218746/ and I'm pleased to say no stretch marks! (Though I think it's supposed to be partly genetic?) I'm sure bio oil is very similar.


----------



## MummyJade

KirinM said:


> I think I'm having mood swings. I say 'swings', I think I'm in just the one mood and it's mostly irritated / angry.

KirinM you sound just like me! I am constantly in a piss! I can't help it! I know im like it and I try not to be! But its like it comes naturally ha! X


----------



## 28329

KirbyT16 said:


> Thanks! Where did you buy it from?

I bought mine on ebay. They go for great prices on there.


----------



## KirbyT16

Any one else experiencing dizzy spells??


----------



## pootle33

KirbyT16 said:


> Any one else experiencing dizzy spells??

Yes!!! Since 10dpo and still now! Normally worse at night. It was what made me think I was pregnant! Didn't have it at all last time :wacko:


----------



## KirinM

MummyJade said:


> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm having mood swings. I say 'swings', I think I'm in just the one mood and it's mostly irritated / angry.
> 
> KirinM you sound just like me! I am constantly in a piss! I can't help it! I know im like it and I try not to be! But its like it comes naturally ha! XClick to expand...

My boyfriend tells me I'm excellent at being grumpy! What can I say? It's a skill :)


----------



## WanaBaba

Silverbell I'm so sorry to hear that and I really hope you hear a lovely strong heartbeat at your next scan :hugs:

Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies :flower:

I am feeling paranoid tonight, I've had terrible all day nausea since my BFP and now it is seems to be just on and off mostly when I'm hungry. But i am finding I can go longer without eating now whereas I usually have to eat every two hours otherwise feel very sick. My boobs don't hurt anymore and even though i don't have any energy at all I am able to stay up later at night? I'm so worried :(

Oh yeah and I forgot to add that a few days ago I woke up in the morning for a wee and while I sat on the toilet I started to blow my nose and got this REALLY bad painful sharp pain really low down it hurt so much and lasted about a minute! It really worried me.


----------



## MummyJade

KirinM said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KirinM said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm having mood swings. I say 'swings', I think I'm in just the one mood and it's mostly irritated / angry.
> 
> KirinM you sound just like me! I am constantly in a piss! I can't help it! I know im like it and I try not to be! But its like it comes naturally ha! XClick to expand...
> 
> My boyfriend tells me I'm excellent at being grumpy! What can I say? It's a skill :)Click to expand...

:rofl: mine said the same and my mum and she doesn't even know im pregnant! :haha: hopefully it gets better x


----------



## KirinM

WanaBaba said:


> Silverbell I'm so sorry to hear that and I really hope you hear a lovely strong heartbeat at your next scan :hugs:
> 
> Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> I am feeling paranoid tonight, I've had terrible all day nausea since my BFP and now it is seems to be just on and off mostly when I'm hungry. But i am finding I can go longer without eating now whereas I usually have to eat every two hours otherwise feel very sick. My boobs don't hurt anymore and even though i don't have any energy at all I am able to stay up later at night? I'm so worried :(
> 
> Oh yeah and I forgot to add that a few days ago I woke up in the morning for a wee and while I sat on the toilet I started to blow my nose and got this REALLY bad painful sharp pain really low down it hurt so much and lasted about a minute! It really worried me.

Isn't 8 weeks when the placenta starts taking over? It could be related to that? Try not to panic. I got home from work and started having backache like I get with AF and have been worried but when I calm down I remember that I've been aching on and off for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## AerisandAlex

KirinM said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Silverbell I'm so sorry to hear that and I really hope you hear a lovely strong heartbeat at your next scan :hugs:
> 
> Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> I am feeling paranoid tonight, I've had terrible all day nausea since my BFP and now it is seems to be just on and off mostly when I'm hungry. But i am finding I can go longer without eating now whereas I usually have to eat every two hours otherwise feel very sick. My boobs don't hurt anymore and even though i don't have any energy at all I am able to stay up later at night? I'm so worried :(
> 
> Oh yeah and I forgot to add that a few days ago I woke up in the morning for a wee and while I sat on the toilet I started to blow my nose and got this REALLY bad painful sharp pain really low down it hurt so much and lasted about a minute! It really worried me.
> 
> Isn't 8 weeks when the placenta starts taking over? It could be related to that? Try not to panic. I got home from work and started having backache like I get with AF and have been worried but when I calm down I remember that I've been aching on and off for the last couple of weeks.Click to expand...

I think it is close to that the placenta starts to take over... maybe like between 9 and 13 weeks.. but a little earlier shouldn't really hurt... I can't wait for it lol


But it might just be growing pains that are causing that sharp pain... I've been getting the sharp stabbing pains throughout this PG... yesterday was particularly bad as it turned from a sharp pain every once an awhile, a throbbing one that wouldn't go away for hours, kind of scared me... but then it went away, so I'm thinking it was just a muscle that moved to quick lol


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer mine is the sonoline b and I got it off eBay! I looked on Amazon and couldn't find any either. It cost me like $70 but that's cos I'm in Australia so postage was a bit more! I am so excited to use it.....waiting sucks!!


----------



## MummyJade

Anyone know if upset and stress can harm baby? Yesterday had some news (nothing too the extreme I thought) and have spent yesterday and all days breaking down and worried... Most probs hormones not helping too! X


----------



## Soulshaken

prayers for you silver and for a Christmas miracle for your little one!! 

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies! WOW there was so much to catch up on I love it! Hope everyone is feeling good tonight! 



linz143 said:


> Katestar53 - Does that make you a November 2012 mom as well? My little girl is November 29th and this new one is due August 22nd so our experiences should be very similar!




katestar53 said:


> Linz143 - Yep. My little chap was born on the 16th Nov :) How exciting that our journeys will be similar!
> 
> X

Hey ladies! I have a Nov baby too! born on the 6th :) so I will have 2 under 2 AGAIN :dohh: haha my DS will be 3 in april but he was 18 months when my November baby was born and although it was busy it was also absolutely wonderful :) My husband jokes about this time being twins and having 4 under 4 and I think that's the only time I actually feel like I might vomit! haha


----------



## Heather0209

So I'm due August 15 and just joining. I was wondering if anyone has seen there baby on us yet. I went in today at 5 weeks 6 days and saw a yolk sac but no baby. I'm really worried. My doctor has me scheduled for another US Christmas Eve so I will be 6 weeks 4 days. Any thoughts?


----------



## HWPG

Heather, that is very early. I know it sucks to wait but unless you are high risk or have other complications, it's best to wait unil seven weeks for u/s. by then there should most likely be a hb. At 5+6 it's still very early. GL!


----------



## nlb

Hello we are due at the end of Aug. Just found out last Friday. im very excited but very nervous because we had a mc in june. We go for our first OB apt on the 30th. Cant wait. im about 5 weeks. this will be my 2nd child. I have a 5 year old boy.


----------



## Heather0209

HWPG
Thank you! I am trying to stay optimistic right now, but my fear of another mc has me thinking the worst. I feel way pregnant (terriable morning sickness and sore breast) but I'm not sure that symptoms mean there will be a baby.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Heather0209 said:


> So I'm due August 15 and just joining. I was wondering if anyone has seen there baby on us yet. I went in today at 5 weeks 6 days and saw a yolk sac but no baby. I'm really worried. My doctor has me scheduled for another US Christmas Eve so I will be 6 weeks 4 days. Any thoughts?

I know how you feel. I had an ultrasound at 6w 2d and just saw the sac but no yolk sac or embryo. It's hard not to worry but logically, it is very early. I have another ultrasound around 8/9 weeks, so something will for sure show up then. It's caused quite a bit of worry, so I've already decided with baby #2 I'll demand no ultrasound before 8 weeks. I wish you luck next week though!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Heather0209 said:


> HWPG
> Thank you! I am trying to stay optimistic right now, but my fear of another mc has me thinking the worst. I feel way pregnant (terriable morning sickness and sore breast) but I'm not sure that symptoms mean there will be a baby.

Symptoms usually mean your progesterone is doing well so as long as you're still getting symptoms I wouldn't worry ^_^
I wanted a scan when I went to our appt on Monday, but we were 6+4... and my OB told me he wanted to wait longer for our scan too, they said if we had a scan then we might not have been able to find a heartbeat yet but we would have been able to see the baby... but he wants to see a heartbeat for sure too lol,
so now we're waiting until next Friday the 27th for our official first scan :)

So yes, :hugs: Don't worry ^_^ I'm sure you'll find your little one at your second scan ^_^


----------



## MummyJade

nlb said:


> Hello we are due at the end of Aug. Just found out last Friday. im very excited but very nervous because we had a mc in june. We go for our first OB apt on the 30th. Cant wait. im about 5 weeks. this will be my 2nd child. I have a 5 year old boy.

welcome and congratulations! Im due 14 but I have a 5 year old girl! So I am a bit out of the game and its changed so much since I had little one! X


----------



## MummyJade

Morning all! 
Hope we are all doing well! 

I have my scan today at 11:45! Praying we see something so we know its ok to tell the family! Never had a scan this early (only 20 week one) so im trying not to get too hopeful on see bubs and heartbeat! X


----------



## Jbaby90

How exciting!! Good luck!


----------



## KirinM

Good luck Mummyjade! Looking forward to hearing how it went xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning :)

Good luck today MJ :) Cant wait to hear all about your scan.

I had my 1st MW appointment yesterday and now have my notes :) .. She wants me scanned within 3 weeks as she is worried i may be further along than 8 weeks (i'm 99% sure i am 8 weeks) But due to coming off the pill and a period only lasting 2 days she wants it checked as i 'might' be 12 weeks. But like i say i'm pretty sure, my tests all progressed like they should for me to now be 8 weeks. 

So, anyway... Happy Raspberry Week to my DD buddies :happydance: xx


----------



## Wanna007

Hi lovely ladies, can I join you? I got my BFP a few weeks ago and I think I am due on August 14th based on my LMP. I've got my first appointment with the midwife on Christmas Eve. I don't think I will be getting an US during the appointment though. I'm very excited to share this journey with all of you :)


----------



## 28329

Welcome wanna and congrats. 

Anyone having nose bleeds? I have had some bad ones. No fun.


----------



## Wanna007

Hi all, please does anyone know how I can the stickers on my posts? x


----------



## 28329

If you click on onr it'll take you to the site. Make your ticker, copy the bb code and paste that in your signature


----------



## Heather0209

Thanks pnkpolkadots ;) I agree that this early scan thing can make or break you. Maybe next time I will wait, but then again I poas over 40 times already so "wait" is not something I'm great at. 

A&A- I really hope I see the baby and heartbeat at 6 weeks 4 days, but at this point anything more than a yolk sac is progress so I would be happy. Thank you!


----------



## Wanna007

I'm a little bit worried cos I have absolutely no symptoms! I had a major surgery a few weeks ago so I feel tired a bit more than normal but I can't be sure it is from the pregnancy. I have had no ms or any feeling of nausea. Is there any one else with no symptoms at this stage?


----------



## MummyJade

Had my scan! All is brilliant measuring right on day so still 14th! Seen heart beat and little bubs as a dot! Xx


----------



## ellitigg

Great news MJ :D

I had my booking appointment with my midwife today. She's going to refer me to a consultant because my son was (probably) under the tenth centile for weight based on my height and weight so I guess they're concerned about possible placenta issues for this pregnancy :shrug: Has anyone else experienced this and do you know what normally happens, like what extra checks they do?


----------



## PeachDaisy

MummyJade said:


> Had my scan! All is brilliant measuring right on day so still 14th! Seen heart beat and little bubs as a dot! Xx

Yayyy good to hear!!


----------



## PeachDaisy

Wanna007 said:


> I'm a little bit worried cos I have absolutely no symptoms! I had a major surgery a few weeks ago so I feel tired a bit more than normal but I can't be sure it is from the pregnancy. I have had no ms or any feeling of nausea. Is there any one else with no symptoms at this stage?

I'm not as far as you yet but I've had very few symptoms. Only have had sore boobs on and off...which freaks me out but is apparently normal. Slight cramping, again on and off. And tired. Nausea is hitting me now in the mornings only a little bit. I know, that may seem like a lot of symptoms when you feel you have none, but try not to worry too much. I'm sure everything is fine. When is your ultrasound?


----------



## AllStar

MummyJade said:


> Had my scan! All is brilliant measuring right on day so still 14th! Seen heart beat and little bubs as a dot! Xx

Great news! 



ellitigg said:


> Great news MJ :D
> 
> I had my booking appointment with my midwife today. She's going to refer me to a consultant because my son was (probably) under the tenth centile for weight based on my height and weight so I guess they're concerned about possible placenta issues for this pregnancy :shrug: Has anyone else experienced this and do you know what normally happens, like what extra checks they do?

It was for a different reason (dd only had a 2 vessel cord) but when I was under consultant care I saw my midwife as normal but I also had extra scans to check on her growth and after each scan I would meet with the consultant to go over the results. 

Congrats to the new bfp's!!


----------



## WanaBaba

Thanks ladies forgot about the placenta taking over at this stage.

Mummyjade I'm glad your scan went well, I bet you can't wait to tell your family now! :)

I'm so confused with what's happening regarding midwives, doctors etc, with living in Germany now I have no idea how things work over here. Basically I went to see the doctor, told him I was pregnant and needed ny thyroid checked. He asked questions about ny last pregnancy and said because I have underactive thyroid and had an emergency c section last time he was referring me, I can't remember who to I thought he said gyno but not sure that's who I'd be reffered to? so anyway the receptionist at my doctors got back to me and said my referral had been approved and made an appointment for me at the hospital where I'm having scan, a few days later the midwife rings me and leaves voicemail about co fusion with hospital dates and wanting to confirm ny scan date so I tried ringing back but 3 days now and still no reply from her. Anyway I rang doctors about transport for my first appointment the referral and she tells me it has been cancelled?! She enquires and gets back to me saying it had been cancelled because as it's to do with thyroid they felt it was not the right place for me to be reffered so I now have appointment with a different hospital where I will see a medical doctor. I'm so confused and hope this makes sense!


----------



## linz143

Soulshaken - great to see a third November 2012 mom on here! Just goes to prove we're not crazy! ;) wonder if we will get any more before the month is out.


----------



## nlb

MummyJade said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Hello we are due at the end of Aug. Just found out last Friday. im very excited but very nervous because we had a mc in june. We go for our first OB apt on the 30th. Cant wait. im about 5 weeks. this will be my 2nd child. I have a 5 year old boy.
> 
> welcome and congratulations! Im due 14 but I have a 5 year old girl! So I am a bit out of the game and its changed so much since I had little one! XClick to expand...

I know what you mean about being out of the game. My son will be 5 the day after Christmas. I went on line last night and was looking at baby stuff and there are so much things that they didn't have when I was pregnant with him. Last time I didn't eat much and this time I've been earring us out of house and home lol. I'm thinking it is just getting me ready to be sick soon. I hope not.


----------



## HWPG

FWIW, i am almost 8 weeks (monday) and have had very few symptoms. very sore boobs. i'm a bit tired in the afternoon (230p ish is hard for me) but not shattered by any means. i have had no ms, only a little light headedness (when i stand up too quickly or something), a tiny bit of heartburn, but really - on the whole, no true and telling symptoms. that being said, we saw the little pickle on wednesday, hb =155, and all is good :)


----------



## Wanna007

PeachDaisy said:


> Wanna007 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little bit worried cos I have absolutely no symptoms! I had a major surgery a few weeks ago so I feel tired a bit more than normal but I can't be sure it is from the pregnancy. I have had no ms or any feeling of nausea. Is there any one else with no symptoms at this stage?
> 
> I'm not as far as you yet but I've had very few symptoms. Only have had sore boobs on and off...which freaks me out but is apparently normal. Slight cramping, again on and off. And tired. Nausea is hitting me now in the mornings only a little bit. I know, that may seem like a lot of symptoms when you feel you have none, but try not to worry too much. I'm sure everything is fine. When is your ultrasound?Click to expand...

Thanks PeachDaisy! Now that you mention it, I've had cramps on an off - nothing like I have before AF just mild cramps. Unfortunately, I don't know if I would have had sore boobs (I'm a breast cancer survivor whose had both breasts removed :nope:), I think that's one symptom automatically eliminated :)

I know it's strange but it will be nice to have some symptoms. 

Not sure I will have a scan before 12 weeks but I will try to push for one at my midwife appointment next week xx


----------



## Wanna007

MummyJade said:


> Had my scan! All is brilliant measuring right on day so still 14th! Seen heart beat and little bubs as a dot! Xx

That's great news MummyJade! Think we are due date buddies :) :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MummyJade said:


> Had my scan! All is brilliant measuring right on day so still 14th! Seen heart beat and little bubs as a dot! Xx

Yay! How exciting :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Great news mummyJade and hi to all the newbies.

I'm impatiently waiting for news of my booking appointment. Since the midwife will use my lmp they should think I'm 9 weeks so I'd have expected a letter even. Oh well maybe it's in the Christmas post somewhere.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi ladies, 
A quick update from me. Ended up in ER last night with a bit of bleeding. My beta is still doubling every 40 hours so it was at 800 at 19dpo. they did a bedside US which showed something in my uterus but the quality was not good to even see a yolk sac. I go back to the early pregnancy unit on Monday to have another beta and a transvag us. 
As of now, the bleeding has stopped but still having some cramps


----------



## MummyJade

https://s840.photobucket.com/user/j...ads/WP_002211_zpsc9ac8464.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

https://s840.photobucket.com/user/j...ntent]=2&sort=3&o=/albums/zz330/jd1311/Mobile Uploads/WP_002210_zpsd2728f50.jpg 

Loro... I hope all goes well Monday will be thinking of you!! 

Wanna... Yay! I did think my dates were right but you always worry and doubt... Seen heartbeat through tummy as well but had internal for clearer pics and measuring... 5 days and I can finally tell my daughter and family!!! 

thank you everyone... Am off to catch up xx


----------



## nlb

So I went for my blood test today and the nurse said they are looking for a 60% increase since wed. it went from 420-1480 in 2 days. Way more that 60%. that was good news to me.


----------



## AllStar

Well the doctor didn't phone! :-( so now I have to wait until Monday to know wether or not my numbers doubled. I'm going to go out of my mind! 

I'm tempted to do another hpt to see if it's a lot darker now to out my mind at ease but I read on another thread that after a while the line begins to lighten again because of the hook effect? Does anyone know when this happens? At 6+2 would the line still be dark?

Good luck for Monday Loro x


----------



## ellitigg

Sorry to hear this loro - FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

MummyJade said:


> Had my scan! All is brilliant measuring right on day so still 14th! Seen heart beat and little bubs as a dot! Xx

Yay! :happydance: That is awesome news! 



lorojovanos said:


> Hi ladies,
> A quick update from me. Ended up in ER last night with a bit of bleeding. My beta is still doubling every 40 hours so it was at 800 at 19dpo. they did a bedside US which showed something in my uterus but the quality was not good to even see a yolk sac. I go back to the early pregnancy unit on Monday to have another beta and a transvag us.
> As of now, the bleeding has stopped but still having some cramps

I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm glad that your beta is still looking good and that the bleeding stopped. Hopefully the cramps are just your uterus stretching. Good luck on Monday... I'll be thinking about you! :flower:


----------



## clynn11

Scan went great! Babe is measuring a lil behind at 7w4d when should be 8 but we saw and heard the heartbeat which was in the 150s. Doc said all looks great!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-20 12.16.00.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Awesome Clynn! :) I'm so glad you were able to see and hear your little one's heartbeat <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

clynn11 said:


> Scan went great! Babe is measuring a lil behind at 7w4d when should be 8 but we saw and heard the heartbeat which was in the 150s. Doc said all looks great!!

Glad all went well! How exciting to see your little bean. Wish I didn't have to wait so long!


----------



## lorojovanos

That's awesome Clynn!


----------



## july2013

Great news Clynn!


----------



## clynn11

Thank you ladies! I would get caught up and update the front page but my comp crashed. Hopefully will be fixed tonight so I can but until then I only have my phone.


----------



## MummyJade

Fab news clynn. 10pm here and im in bed lovely xx


----------



## AllStar

That's lovely new Clynn!


----------



## LilyInk

Congratulations Clynn. Awesome news and picture.

Just a quick question to see if anyone else has sore muscles down their sides. I have tender muscles down each side and it has only come the last 2 days and think maybe it is due to stretching or something but not sure. Can feel it when I stretch to yawn or when I rub my hand down my side. Just thought I'd see if anyone else has this symptom and what they think?!

Thanks!


----------



## KirbyT16

Great scan Cassidy!!! :) 

I have mine on Monday, I am so nervous!


----------



## AerisandAlex

clynn11 said:


> Scan went great! Babe is measuring a lil behind at 7w4d when should be 8 but we saw and heard the heartbeat which was in the 150s. Doc said all looks great!!

Congrats, such great news!! Beautiful Scan!! ^_^



LilyInk - I've had had a lot of random pains when I stretch or laugh, just anything that evenly slightly strains the muscles seems to feel like one of the pops out of place for a moment >.<



Has anyone been having any Gallbladder pain while pregnant before, or now? I'm actually a little scared now that I've spoken with my mother... She's got her masters in nursing so whenever something seems to go wrong, I call her to avoid running to the ER... 

After eating dinner tonight, I started having this terrible throbbing pain just under my right breast but close to my sternum, I had no idea what was causing it. It throbs in the very same spot almost perfectly rhythmic and radiates into my back... I called her and now she's saying it sounds like a gallbladder problem, which kind of scares me because when DH went in complaining of pain, the hospital admitted him the same day and scheduled him for surgery the next day to remove his gallbladder and I don't like the idea of surgery when pregnant...

I googled and I found other women went through the surgery and came back fine and all have healthy babies, I didn't see anyone who hasn't had a good experience but it still makes me really nervous... I'm kind of afraid to call my doctor about it because I don't want him to overreact and jump to surgery :( I'm trying to just settle the pain down with a bowl of rice... I hope the pain goes away soon :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm out. I lost the baby today. My 2nd loss in 3 cycles.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Leinzlove said:


> I'm out. I lost the baby today. My 2nd loss in 3 cycles.

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Soulshaken

Leinzlove said:


> I'm out. I lost the baby today. My 2nd loss in 3 cycles.

So sorry for your loss :hugs::cry:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Leinzlove said:


> I'm out. I lost the baby today. My 2nd loss in 3 cycles.

Aww so sorry :( Thinking of you!

:hugs:


----------



## schmetterling

Leinzlove said:


> I'm out. I lost the baby today. My 2nd loss in 3 cycles.

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## PeachDaisy

Ugghh so since I live in Kentucky our weather is bipolar. Seriously. Was just snowing last week. Cold most of this week. Then today, BAM, upper 50's and will be almost 60 tomorrow. So guess what that means? I'm catching a cold. AWESOME! Just what I need at 5 weeks pregnant. Off to indulge in lots of fluids and vitamin C!


----------



## AerisandAlex

PeachDaisy said:


> Ugghh so since I live in Kentucky our weather is bipolar. Seriously. Was just snowing last week. Cold most of this week. Then today, BAM, upper 50's and will be almost 60 tomorrow. So guess what that means? I'm catching a cold. AWESOME! Just what I need at 5 weeks pregnant. Off to indulge in lots of fluids and vitamin C!

I fully agree! This is the first day I've been able to actually turn off all my heaters in the house and it still feels really warm and we're in Pennsylvania! lol 
All our snow is suddenly gone and we're under a flood watch because of the rain... and then it's supposed to suddenly drop into the 20s and 30s again, I have a feeling my little ones are going to get sick for Christmas :p I hate the fast changes in weather


----------



## clynn11

I am soooo sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## glbaby1

clynn11 said:


> Scan went great! Babe is measuring a lil behind at 7w4d when should be 8 but we saw and heard the heartbeat which was in the 150s. Doc said all looks great!!

Yah Congrats Clynn! :thumbup:


----------



## glbaby1

Leinzlove said:


> I'm out. I lost the baby today. My 2nd loss in 3 cycles.

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Loro and Silver I am keeping you in my thoughts and sending positive vibes your way! Hoping for great updates <3 <3

Got my laptop up and running so I believe I have everything updated on the front! Check it out and if anything is missing, let me know ladies!!! 

So happy for all who had great scans when I was gone. Had a great time in Disneyland but am happy to be home!!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Leinzlove said:


> I'm out. I lost the baby today. My 2nd loss in 3 cycles.

:hugs: So sorry for your loss hun. :( Will keep you and your family in my thoughts!


----------



## LilyInk

Leinzlove said:


> I'm out. I lost the baby today. My 2nd loss in 3 cycles.

Thinking of you and sending warmest wishes to you and your family.


----------



## LilyInk

LilyInk - I've had had a lot of random pains when I stretch or laugh, just anything that evenly slightly strains the muscles seems to feel like one of the pops out of place for a moment >.<
([/QUOTE]

Thank you. Nice to know I am not the only one with aches and pains. Feel great one day and then a bit sore and sorry the next. Emotions playing havoc too and think DH is frustrated with it all too. First time for us both so trying to sort it all out.


----------



## Jbaby90

Leinzlove said:


> I'm out. I lost the baby today. My 2nd loss in 3 cycles.

I'm so sorry :-( sending big hugs


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

clynn11 said:


> Got my laptop up and running so I believe I have everything updated on the front! Check it out and if anything is missing, let me know ladies!!

My mother's intuition is a girl. :)


----------



## ellitigg

I'm really sorry for your loss Leinzlove :hug:

Clynn - what a lovely scan :) so glad it's going well for you

Happy 8 weeks due date buddies Wanababa and Ariaandria!!


----------



## MummyJade

So sorry for your loss hun... X


----------



## Arlandria

8 weeks Ladies!! :happydance: 

Sorry I've not been in here much, I work full time so find it hard to get on here and when I do it jumps quite a few pages before I get time to reply!!! 

So I'm lurking! Still reading as much as I can xx

Sorry for the losses :( my thoughts are with all those x

Cassie xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Leinz, I'm so sorry girl. HUGS

Anyone else who's at 5 weeks or who was, and experiencing diarrhea. 3 separate days, not in a row, I've woke in the middle of the night with it. Just wondering if it's a "normal" pregnancy thing


----------



## Damita

:hugs: sorry for the losses

Sorry haven't been on here it's easier to keep up in the fb group :)


----------



## 28329

Leinz, I'm so sorry. Life just isn't fair. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## july2013

Sorry to all those who have had a loss :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sorry for your loss Leinz. :hugs:

Today, my nausea is giving me a bit of a welcome break! :)


----------



## 28329

Glad the nausea is giving you a break. I had a break from it yesterday but it's back today :(


----------



## silverbell

Unfortunately I shall have to leave this thread. Our scan today showed baby is no more. Growth stopped 15 Dec at 6w1d. Must wait to miscarry. 

Wishing all you lovely ladies a very happy and healthy 8 months.


----------



## LoveCakes

Oh leinz and silver bell I am so sorry.

I had a really dark test at 6+2 the day of my scan if that's any reassurance to the person who was waiting on their blood results. May be worth a try.x

No wonder your computer crashed Clynn it's been working so hard! Glad to see news of your scan :)


----------



## MummyJade

Silver im so sorry love... Thinking of you x


----------



## dan-o

Silver I'm so sorry, that's just so unfair after all you've been through sending huge :hug: xxx


----------



## AllStar

So sorry Leinz and Silverbell :hugs:


----------



## KirinM

So sorry to hear of your losses Leinz and SB. Big hugs xx


----------



## pootle33

lorojovanos said:


> Leinz, I'm so sorry girl. HUGS
> 
> Anyone else who's at 5 weeks or who was, and experiencing diarrhea. 3 separate days, not in a row, I've woke in the middle of the night with it. Just wondering if it's a "normal" pregnancy thing

I felt a bit like this yesterday ... Ok today. Have read similar from other people. I feel not bad today...just strange taste in my mouth!!


----------



## pootle33

So sorry to hear about Leinz and Silverbell.


----------



## 28329

Oh silver. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I am so very sorry.


----------



## xEmmaDx

So sorry for your losses :(

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## july2013

:hugs: Silver!

Got an early scan scheduled for 3rd Jan! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Yay for early scan.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

So sorry to hear of the losses. Big :hugs: to you ladies. You are in my thoughts <3


----------



## mel28nicole

lorojovanos said:


> Leinz, I'm so sorry girl. HUGS
> 
> Anyone else who's at 5 weeks or who was, and experiencing diarrhea. 3 separate days, not in a row, I've woke in the middle of the night with it. Just wondering if it's a "normal" pregnancy thing

I've read it's normal. I've had diarrhea every other day since 4 weeks


----------



## clynn11

I am so sorry silver :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LoveCakes

I am quite constipated rather than the other way. Is there anything safe to take?


----------



## clynn11

Ive read lots of ladiess taking ducolax


----------



## princess_1991

Lovecakes - sounds disgusting but prune juice is a natural constipation killer :thumbup:

So sorry for your losses ladies, sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Anyone else finding themselves sick 2-3 times in the morning? That's what it's been like for me the past 3 days. Then I feel sick the rest of the day too. Only things I can seem to eat is pasta, soup and salad. Not much else.


----------



## ellitigg

Silver I'm sorry for your loss. Huge :hug:

Loro - yes I've had diarrhoea on and off all the way through and I'm 8 weeks today.


----------



## MummyJade

Im off to shops to get bits for xmas! Then im going to sit with a jar of pickled eggs and watch a film! 

Hope ladies are well x


----------



## KirinM

Wow pregnancy does some weird things. I'm feeling on and off grim.

My nausea hasn't been so bad the last few days. Instead of constant it was mild during the day but comes back with a vengeance in the evening.

I'm still living on toast mainly but there are times where one piece of the wrong food can send me running to the toilet. Today it was a chocolate. Most of the time I'm constipated but I'm having these moments of diarrhoea. 

TMI - sorry. Having lots of white cm which constantly feels like I'm bleeding.

Do you think the nausea could have calmed down a bit because I've been resting a lot? Took Friday off and slept loads.


----------



## MummyJade

DenyseGiguere said:


> Anyone else finding themselves sick 2-3 times in the morning? That's what it's been like for me the past 3 days. Then I feel sick the rest of the day too. Only things I can seem to eat is pasta, soup and salad. Not much else.

ive not actually been sick but most the day it feels close... Have been like this 2 weeks now... I felt sick about 7 times with my daughter and sick 3 times in a week... At bout 7/8 weeks x


----------



## MummyJade

KirinM said:


> Wow pregnancy does some weird things. I'm feeling on and off grim.
> 
> My nausea hasn't been so bad the last few days. Instead of constant it was mild during the day but comes back with a vengeance in the evening.
> 
> I'm still living on toast mainly but there are times where one piece of the wrong food can send me running to the toilet. Today it was a chocolate. Most of the time I'm constipated but I'm having these moments of diarrhoea.
> 
> TMI - sorry. Having lots of white cm which constantly feels like I'm bleeding.
> 
> Do you think the nausea could have calmed down a bit because I've been resting a lot? Took Friday off and slept loads.

lately the only time i dont feel sick is when I'm asleep! X


----------



## KirinM

Ah also developed a cold overnight!

I've bought my BF a 'new dad to be survival guide to pregnancy'. Think he's going to need it because my emotions are all over the place!


----------



## Wanna007

I'm so sorry about your losses Silverbell and Leinz xx


----------



## Wanna007

Has anyone else been burping a lot?


----------



## squirrel.

LeinzLove and Silverbell - I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: 

Cassidy and MummyJade - Lovely scan pictures ladies! Congrats on the happy scans.

I haven't been around for a few days. Life is getting in the way! So I'm going to go and properly catch up with what everyone is up to. Hope all are well!

I am excited about my scan on Monday, but starting to get a bit nervous too. Wondering if I made the right choice of having a scan so close to Christmas.

I got my booking in appointment through for the 15th of January (I'll be 10+1) and my 12 week scan for the 30th of January when I'll be 12+2. Very excited about having those dates in my diary!

Hope everyone is enjoying the build up to Christmas and isn't too sick. I've got occasional queasiness, massive bloating, exhaustion, food aversions (gone off salads, which I loved before!!), getting up in the night to pee and I've gone up a bra cup size. So I'm not doing too badly, but definitely starting to get more symptoms the closer I get to 7 weeks.

Take care
xx


----------



## lilmissmup

Hi Ladies,

So sorry for your losses Leinz and SB.

I need to measure my boobs, swear they are bigger already, still hurting pretty much all day.

I can fight off the nausea with boiled sweets, yesterday it was bad, not so bad today.

Need to start getting more fruit and veg in, but tonight its chinese food yumyum!

I need to ring the midwife.....I am waiting until I get to 6 weeks though as thats when I miscarried though (although very different circumstances this pregnancy)


----------



## flyingduster

Oh man silver! So sorry... :'( 

I am ticking along. Feel like crap but nothing terrible. No vomiting or anything, but general feeling of 'meh'. Nausea, and lack of appetite means I am pretty sure I've lost a little weight.

Looking forward to Christmas with a toddler though!! Last Christmas he was only just over 1 and didn't get it as much as he will this year! So fun. And then hopefully 2 days after Christmas will be the start of my husbands time off to move house!! :-D

Looking forward to actually getting up there too, so I can go find a midwife and finally get booked in!


----------



## ellitigg

I don't remember feeling this rough with #1...perhaps I've blocked it out :haha:

I've got back ache, a constant kind of mild gas pain in my tummy, constant mild nausea, EXHAUSTION and I am such a moody cow lol. Don't know how poor DH is putting up with me at the moment! I will be very glad when 1st trimester is done. Although I know you often don't start to feel better until 14-16weeks, my milestone in my head is 12 weeks which is only 4 weeks away. We can do this!


----------



## suzielou3

Hey ladies, can I join in please. I got my bfp today, fab early chrimbo pressie! I think I'm due the 26th, if I can get added for that date, thanks. 
Here's hoping we all gave a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## pootle33

Wanna007 said:


> Has anyone else been burping a lot?

Yes!!! Last time the burping preceded bad nausea!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Squirrel- I was worried about scan too.. Good luck with yours! 
my midwife appointment is Saturday 4th Jan! Can not wait then I should get a rough date for scan! 

I never had nausea like this with my daughter! I got a feeling I'm going to suffer! Tempted to get some wrist bands... 

Tesco had no pickled eggs! Could of cried ha! X


----------



## MummyJade

KirinM said:


> Ah also developed a cold overnight!
> 
> I've bought my BF a 'new dad to be survival guide to pregnancy'. Think he's going to need it because my emotions are all over the place!

I got the OH a book for xmas! Im a right stress head! X


----------



## ellitigg

MummyJade said:


> Squirrel- I was worried about scan too.. Good luck with yours!
> my midwife appointment is Saturday 4th Jan! Can not wait then I should get a rough date for scan!
> 
> I never had nausea like this with my daughter! I got a feeling I'm going to suffer! Tempted to get some wrist bands...
> 
> Tesco had no pickled eggs! Could of cried ha! X

Ooh MJ, I've been having pickled onion cravings. I wonder if the need for vinegar is because our bodies are telling us we're deficient in something?


----------



## AllStar

Apart from being tired I have no symptoms anymore!! None! I haven't feel nauseous for a few days and can even drink tea again. Even the smell of tea was making me ill last week. So now I'm even more worried about my blood results on Monday. Surely the disappearing symptoms along with the spotting earlier in the week means it isn't looking good? I'm so worried now. The strange feeling I was getting (the reason for them suspecting an ectopic) has gone, I don't know wether that's good or bad? Sorry for rambling but Monday seems a very long way away right now. :-(


ETA: the twinges are back!! Literally 5 minutes after I posted that it had gone, I could feel it again! :(


----------



## princess_1991

The only symptoms I've had is super sore boobs which I think is more down to the progestrone supplements and the worst cramps/ligament/stretchy pains ever!
Much much worse then when I was pregnant with my daughter, I cant cough, sneeze or even move to get comfy without feeling like someone got either side of my uterus and is trying to pull it out with their bare hands!

I do wonder though if more stretchy pains is to do with there possibly being 2 babies :shrug:


----------



## MummyJade

ellitigg said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Squirrel- I was worried about scan too.. Good luck with yours!
> my midwife appointment is Saturday 4th Jan! Can not wait then I should get a rough date for scan!
> 
> I never had nausea like this with my daughter! I got a feeling I'm going to suffer! Tempted to get some wrist bands...
> 
> Tesco had no pickled eggs! Could of cried ha! X
> 
> Ooh MJ, I've been having pickled onion cravings. I wonder if the need for vinegar is because our bodies are telling us we're deficient in something?Click to expand...

oh that's a thought! I soaked my dinner in vinegar! 
X


----------



## KirbyT16

Anyone else have an extreme cold?? I am so stuffed up!!!! I stayed home from work Thursday and was feeling better Friday morning so I went to work and now I feel like crap again and I am back in bed. :( Ugg.


----------



## KirinM

AllStar said:


> Apart from being tired I have no symptoms anymore!! None! I haven't feel nauseous for a few days and can even drink tea again. Even the smell of tea was making me ill last week. So now I'm even more worried about my blood results on Monday. Surely the disappearing symptoms along with the spotting earlier in the week means it isn't looking good? I'm so worried now. The strange feeling I was getting (the reason for them suspecting an ectopic) has gone, I don't know wether that's good or bad? Sorry for rambling but Monday seems a very long way away right now. :-(
> 
> 
> ETA: the twinges are back!! Literally 5 minutes after I posted that it had gone, I could feel it again! :(

If they had concerns about an ectopic I don't think they would leave it an entire weekend without seeing you. I had blood tests taken on a Sunday in the gynaecological ward during my ectopic.

My symptoms are coming and going which freaks me out. I know this is stupid thing to say but try not to worry xx


----------



## MummyJade

KirbyT16 said:


> Anyone else have an extreme cold?? I am so stuffed up!!!! I stayed home from work Thursday and was feeling better Friday morning so I went to work and now I feel like crap again and I am back in bed. :( Ugg.

im currently sat on sofa with blanket every night I get freezing cold and feel like ive got a cold coming x


----------



## LittleMinx

Every night for the last week I've been really blocked up, so sure I'm getting a cold, but come the morning I'm fine again :wacko: 

We decided tonight that after our 12 week scan we will be booking an early gender scan, so excited. X


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm so sorry silverbell :( :hugs:

After all you've been through I'm so sorry for your loss, keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## tori0713

Sorry I've been MIA, but life has been hectic preparing for Christmas. 

Silverbell, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs. 

Kirin, I read the hormones surge every 2-3 days, so that's why symptoms fluctuate. I've had the same issue. Yesterday and today I felt great in the morning, so of course both evenings have me feeling gross. 

I've been very nauseous and have a lot of good aversions. Other than that, I'm hanging in there. Occasional cramping but baby has to have some room to grow! Even so, I am counting down the days till my first appointment on January 2nd. 12 days!


----------



## LilyInk

I wish I knew when my first scan was. We don't get scans until 12 weeks here and generally they aren't made until a week or so in advance. Waiting patiently but wish I knew. I see my doc on the 13th Jan and will probably be able to book scan after that. Can't wait.

Feeling sorry for my husband who has to put up with my emotional moody self and don't think he is enjoying it very much at all at the moment. My symptoms are all the same still, sore boobs getting bigger and bigger, non-stop hungry. I can eat a huge meal and 10mins later feel starving again. Crazy! Have had headaches and aches and pains but generally doing ok. Very tire too.


----------



## clynn11

Bump/bloat progress. I think the bottom of my belly near my pelvis is pooching out a bit now.

5 weeks, 6 weeks, and 8 weeks in the pics.
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoveCakes

Kirin I'm still getting the white cm too, since about 10dpo. Ill feel wet in my underwear and panic but then it's ok.

Also the random burping?!

Thanks for the advice, I might give it a go as I can't tell if the sore tummy is pregnancy or digestive related.

So excited about the scans in the next few days!


----------



## addy1

So sorry for your loss Silver and Leinz. :hugs:


----------



## addy1

I can no longer keep my pants buttoned up! I am using an elastic band right now. With my first, I was in mat. pants at 15 weeks....my second, at 9 weeks....now with my third, it may be a bit sooner! 

My boobs seemed to have grown over night, I am always hungry and very nauseous in the morning and at night. I have not been throwing up this time, which has me worried. It puked with my girls well into the second trimester. I am trying to be optimistic and trying to understand that every pregnancy is different.....but it is hard not to worry when my last two pregnancies were so similar. 

Anyone else have pregnancies that were totally different and everything work out? 

I have an ultrasound on the 31st. I am so nervous.


----------



## mirandaprice

Wanna007 said:


> Has anyone else been burping a lot?

I have. When I went to the dr about ms he said it was part of it, suggested to try some gingerale or cola to settle my stomach. 

I was also suggested tums, which might help with the burping.


----------



## Soulshaken

LeinzLove and Silverbell - I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: 

Congrats on your BFP and welcome to the new ladies!


I definitely am a firm believer in all pregnancies being SO different!!! My first (a boy) I felt AWESOME like so good the entire time, long long long labor and rough delivery, my second (also a boy) I felt nauseated/car sick but no vomiting the entire first trimester, lost 5 pounds (gained it back plus lots more ;) ) and easy easy short labor/delivery! This time I was feeling NOTHING then ate an apple today and vomited twice for the first time in any pregnancy?! I've been nauseated all day! So different is a big YES over here! :dohh:

I'm also so tired i'm practially falling asleep typing this and probably crying over something stupid as well :cry: Goodnight ladies hope you all are feeling just as sick as you want to be and pretty good otherwise!! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Finally! This morning I got a little relief from the nausea because I was finally actually sick. I felt great afterwards. Haha! :p


----------



## KirinM

Morning nausea is back (yaay). I got up to make a drink and heaved all the way to the kitchen much to my son's hilarity.


----------



## LittleMinx

OMG ... My OH has just gone and got me a Bugaboo Cameleon :shock: We had already got a Quinny Buzz as it was cheap, but he knew i loved Bugaboo's! ... I cant believe hes done it.


----------



## glbaby1

LoveCakes said:


> I am quite constipated rather than the other way. Is there anything safe to take?

My doc has me taking Miralax and it works wonders. Check withyour doctor first because they all recommend something different.


----------



## pootle33

5 weeks today!!! :happydance: progress....! Happy weekly anniversary to anyone else today!!


----------



## dan-o

Omg I can't keep up with this thread already! I always lose track in these bump buddy groups, I feel like my brain is all muddled when I'm pregnant, can't concentrate properly lol!


----------



## AllStar

Thanks KirinM  



addy1 said:


> I can no longer keep my pants buttoned up! I am using an elastic band right now. With my first, I was in mat. pants at 15 weeks....my second, at 9 weeks....now with my third, it may be a bit sooner!
> 
> My boobs seemed to have grown over night, I am always hungry and very nauseous in the morning and at night. I have not been throwing up this time, which has me worried. It puked with my girls well into the second trimester. I am trying to be optimistic and trying to understand that every pregnancy is different.....but it is hard not to worry when my last two pregnancies were so similar.
> 
> Anyone else have pregnancies that were totally different and everything work out?
> 
> I have an ultrasound on the 31st. I am so nervous.

I showed a lot quicker second time round too so I've been wondering how soon number three is going to show! 

Both my other pregnancies were completely different in almost every way and so far this one seems to be different again! 

Good luck for your ultrasound  x


I'm feeling a lot more positive today and we're having a Christmassy day today with the kids so that will make the day go faster


----------



## 28329

Littleminx, you're so lucky. Way to go hubby!


----------



## MummyJade

Littleminx I can't decide between the bugaboo or icandy! X


----------



## LittleMinx

MJ - Bugaboo all the way, with my DD i had an icandy apple and it was a sod to collapse and it was so heavy. Such a shame as they look gorgeous.

28 - Thank you.. He's pretty great xx


----------



## KirinM

I had my first actual vomit today. Something about the bathroom sink did it. Feel much better!


----------



## princess_1991

LM - you lucky thing! We're going for the iCandy peach blossom, if we have twins then we can use it from newborn as a double and get my daughter a boogie board, if theres only one baby then we can use itwith the seat for my ddaughter and car seat for new baby :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

We want to get the iCandy Peach Blossom too, they're bringing out a new version in the spring, so it's a while to wait before we can get it. Hopefully we'll have managed to get hold of one by August.

No real nausea here, but constant queasiness. You ladies made me crave pickled onions, so while we were out doing our Christmas food shop I slipped a jar into the trolley :) so good!

x


----------



## princess_1991

I didnt know they were bringing out a new one! Any idea if we can preorder it?


----------



## 28329

I'm the opposite, the thought of pickled onions makes me feel sick :sick:


----------



## AerisandAlex

28329 said:


> I'm the opposite, the thought of pickled onions makes me feel sick :sick:

Me too :sick:
I've been sticking to a lot of bland foods, like Rice and crackers... trying to get other stuff in but this sickness is taking over full force now :sick:


----------



## MummyJade

Oh a new one I might hold out and see what that is like. I don't buy till over 20 weeks anyway... X


----------



## squirrel.

princess_1991 said:


> I didnt know they were bringing out a new one! Any idea if we can preorder it?

Not sure. I'm going to call John Lewis in the morning to see if we can. I can't wait to get my hands on it! With my son, we chose a simple and cheap travel system - the Sola from Mamas and Papas. It has lasted, just about, but has never been too easy to push around. Now the wheels are completely ruined and it is so heavy and difficult to steer. I can't wait for a new pram!

Here's a link to a review of the new one: 

https://www.bestbuggy.co.uk/2013/10/icandy-peach-blossom-3-and-peach-blossom-twin-2014/

x


----------



## clynn11

I think my boobs grew 10 sizes last night. They hurt. Ugh.


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I want to join! I received my BFP on Thursday! I have been TTC for 5 months now. I was on the birth control pill for 5 months, didn't think it could happen this soon! My EDD is 8/24/2014.


----------



## Damita

Welcome :)

Omg the sickness has taken over me I can't do anything


----------



## AllStar

Really want some pickled onions now. Wonder if the shops still open?


----------



## MummyJade

Everyone is after pickled onions ha! 
Im feeling ok today best day outta the last 2 weeks! 

My friend told me if your bottle feeding you have to take own milk in hospital when in labour? Anyone heard of this? Been 5 years since I was in labour! Its all changed x


----------



## KirinM

Another on / off nausea day today. Evenings are definitely the worst.

I can't work our how to join the FB group. Would someone mind reminding me? Also is it definitely secret and it can't be seen?


----------



## clynn11

KirinM- You have to add me first, then I can add you to the group. It is MOST DEFINITELY secret. No one can see or know about the group unless I send them an invite.

Here's the link to my profile so you can add me: https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58


----------



## princess_1991

Mummy jade - yes that's right, hospitals no longer give out formula :nope:

Clynn will pop over and add you now!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats MomWife, I remember you from the December testing thread. Congrats on your BFP!!! And welcome over to the thread.

Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months. 

Xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Clyn, I added you on facebook, Stephanie Slocum. Please add me to the facebook page :) I was wondering on how to do it as well.


----------



## MummyJade

princess_1991 said:


> Mummy jade - yes that's right, hospitals no longer give out formula :nope:
> 
> Clynn will pop over and add you now!

I couldn't believe it when she told me! So much has changed over the years! Thats one thing not to forget! 

she also said sterilizer too.. X


----------



## 28329

You can buy disposable ready made bottles and teats for your hospital bag just like what they used to give out.


----------



## clynn11

Added you all to the group who added me :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Clynn I sent you a friend request... I'm S.M. :)


----------



## KirinM

Clynn I've sent a friend request. I'm L.M


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey ladies 

Clynn - my boobs have hurt for weeks now :( I can't even cuddle my kids properly cause they hurt so much. Hoping it calms down soon.


----------



## KirinM

My boobs are really sore too. Hurt with a bra and hurt without one. Think I might need to get a maternity bra soon.


----------



## MummyJade

28329 said:


> You can buy disposable ready made bottles and teats for your hospital bag just like what they used to give out.

yeah thats what I was thinking getting the glass bottles like hospital had! I still have my daughters 1st bottle in hospital! 
x


----------



## Maisypie

Hey Ladies, 
I had a dr's appointment this week and asked her a ton of questions, especially ones that were asked several times on here. 
So here goes:

Cramps, twinges: They are normal, your uterus is growing and pushing on your organs. Your organs are also moving around to make room for your baby. 

Muscle pain, and sharp abdominal pain: Also normal, your progesterone causes your smooth muscles to relax and stretch which causes pain and strain. Also your hips will move apart 2 cm. All of your organs are moving up and your rib cage will open up to make room for them. 

Progesterone also causes the following : bleeding gums, spotting (especially after sex) constipation, muscle pain, exhaustion, nose bleeds, heartburn, bloating, breast and back pain. 

Things you can take to help: Zantac for heartburn, ducoloc and dried apricots for constipation, and gravol for nausea.

I think that is all for now. I just want to congratulate the new BFP's and am very sorry for the recent losses. I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Thank you MaisyPie! I'm going to need to keep a list for my next appt. I tend to forget my questions when I'm at my appt lol.


----------



## AllStar

MummyJade said:


> Everyone is after pickled onions ha!
> Im feeling ok today best day outta the last 2 weeks!
> 
> My friend told me if your bottle feeding you have to take own milk in hospital when in labour? Anyone heard of this? Been 5 years since I was in labour! Its all changed x

Our hospital still gives out milk so it might be worth asking at your hospital?


----------



## flyingduster

I just pigged out on chocolates cos we got given some, and now I am regretting it.... Lol! 

It is summer down here, and today is such a glorious lovely day, so Monster and I, as well as one of the dogs, went for a wander on the beach! Was just lovely. Walking at toddler pace is brilliant for a bloated pregnant women! Lmao. Ended up walking a good 2km (1.2 miles) and Monster totally wanted to keep going so I was fairly impressed! Also made me quite happy to NOT go out and buy a double pram or anything either; we've barely ever used the one we have!!

Is anyone else planning on wearing bub a lot? I am a total baby wearing addict, and still wear 16kg/35lb Monster at times too... Lol


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Happy 7 weeks to my due date buddies KirinM and LoveCakes and myself! :flower:

Is everyone ready for Christmas?? I still have quite a bit to do and feel hit hard with exhaustion again! I had quite a few good days last week but last night slept for 10 hours (not my norm!) and still want a nap! 

I also feel very bloaty and gross. More twinges in my uterus and constipation. :-\ At least it's going to be more than worth it in the end! :)


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

flyingduster said:


> Is anyone else planning on wearing bub a lot? I am a total baby wearing addict, and still wear 16kg/35lb Monster at times too... Lol

I'm hoping to! :) I'm prone to a sore back due to a slight spine curvature, so I'm really hoping that doesn't impact it.


----------



## clynn11

I definitely plan on wearing baby A LOT. I'm planning on breastfeeding, co-sleeping, baby wearing, trying to talk DH into attempting cloth diapers. He's a bit skeptical but I really want to use cloth diapers! If we have a boy we won't circumcise, hubs isn't circumcised so we've just always planned it that way. Hoping for an all natural water birth but will never say never to drugs because i've never broken a bone, had stitches, or anything so I don't know what my pain tolerance is :haha:


----------



## glbaby1

clynn11 said:


> I think my boobs grew 10 sizes last night. They hurt. Ugh.

Lol... Isn't it funny how fast it happens! Just wait until you have the baby and your milk comes in. Holy torpedos! :dohh:


----------



## flyingduster

clynn11 said:


> I definitely plan on wearing baby A LOT. I'm planning on breastfeeding, co-sleeping, baby wearing, trying to talk DH into attempting cloth diapers. He's a bit skeptical but I really want to use cloth diapers! If we have a boy we won't circumcise, hubs isn't circumcised so we've just always planned it that way. Hoping for an all natural water birth but will never say never to drugs because i've never broken a bone, had stitches, or anything so I don't know what my pain tolerance is :haha:

Woot! I am still bedsharing with Monster, and he's still breastfeeding and has been in cloth since 8 weeks old. Heh. Love it, and fully intend to do it all again!!! 

Anyone wanting to do a natural birth with minimal drugs, I HIGHLY recommend looking in to hypnobirthing. Get the book, and read it, at the very least. The classes are often expensive so I haven't done them myself, but everyone I know who has done them have dsaid they are worth every penny!! I read the book and listened to the cd that comes with it, and also had the natal hypnotherapy cd, and LOVED them! Even if everything does go out the window and you end up with a caesarian or whatever, I fully feel that I had the tools to cope with anything.

I had a totally natural labour and birth, in the water. I tore extensively, but it didn't hurt one jot at the time! I even felt the tear happen (I think) but I was in such a level as it all felt so incredibly amazing!!! So freeking awesome, and I can't wait to give birth again!!!! Lol


At the very least, the book is inspiring and makes birth seem less unknown and freaky. :-D


----------



## Luvspnk31

Just curious, here on the US we're in hospital 48 hrs after vaginal delivery(unless u request to leave sooner ) and 96 hrs after a c-section. Is it the same for u girls outside the US? I know many of u get midwife visits at home . ( I'm jealous btw) we have to lug bubs out to dr starting at 2 wks.


----------



## clynn11

Im in California and my best friend just recently gave birth and got to leave 24 hours after birth. She didn't tear though, I think if you tear you have to stay longer and know that for a C-section you have to stay even longer. Not sure how it is in the UK but interested to hear!


----------



## glbaby1

clynn11 said:


> I definitely plan on wearing baby A LOT. I'm planning on breastfeeding, co-sleeping, baby wearing, trying to talk DH into attempting cloth diapers. He's a bit skeptical but I really want to use cloth diapers! If we have a boy we won't circumcise, hubs isn't circumcised so we've just always planned it that way. Hoping for an all natural water birth but will never say never to drugs because i've never broken a bone, had stitches, or anything so I don't know what my pain tolerance is :haha:

I was the exact same way. Besides sprained ankles, I had never felt pain anywhere close to a contraction before giving birth. I have always wanted to try a water birth. But being that this is my forth, and I know how excruciating contractions can be, I am a little hesitant. My thought is, I can give it the old college try, and if it's too much to handle, get the epideral before its too late. Water can also be used for just laboring too, so that is another thought too. A warm tub just sounds super relaxing to me! 

For all of you first time Mom's, here's a few tidbits I picked up with my first three births...

1) the "real" labor pains don't start until after your water breaks (either naturally or the doc does it)... Then all hell breaks loose! :cry:

2) hold off on getting the epideral as long as you can tolerate the pain, otherwise it can slow down your progression. It also makes pushing a bit more difficult because you can't feel anything. 5 centimeters dialated seems to be the magic number. Not sure when it's too late though... More on that in next post

3) pitocin can make things progress super fast or not at all. From my experience, It really depends on what setting the labor nurse puts the machine at. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## glbaby1

clynn11 said:


> Im in California and my best friend just recently gave birth and got to leave 24 hours after birth. She didn't tear though, I think if you tear you have to stay longer and know that for a C-section you have to stay even longer. Not sure how it is in the UK but interested to hear!

Wow! Did she ask to leave after 24 hours? I tore with all three of my births, and got the dissolving stitches, but they didn't say whether or not that affected my length of stay. I thought it was just 48 hours for vaginal birth and 96 for c-section, unless Mom has a huge complication, and tearing isn't considered a complication. Happens more often than not. Personally, we don't have any family to help out with the kids, so I would stay at least a week if I could. Lol.


----------



## MomWife

Hi Ladies! After I gave birth I stayed in the hospital for 48 hours. After the 2nd I stayed in there a bit longer since my asthma was acting up. When I was in labor with my 2nd I asked for epideral, but it wore off before the time I had to deliver my DD. With my 1st DD, I had her natural. With this pregnancy, I am going natural again!

The only symptoms I am going through is that my breasts ache, mild back pain, I am very tired and fatigue. I am finally almost done wrapping presents.


----------



## glbaby1

So I wanted to share with you girls my crazy birth story with my third baby. I was scheduled to go in for a scheduled induction on a saturday, mainly because my two older girls were with my ex husband for the weekend, and I didn't want to chance going into labor with them home (they were 6 and 3 at the time). Unfortunately, I ended up with a Labor nurse from hell who was super mean and didn't listen to a word I said. Got to the hospital at 9am. She hooked me up to the pitocin drip, which started working immediately because I think I was already in labor and had dialated to 3 centimeters over the past week and a half (dialation starts sooner sometimes with subsequent babies). Well, about an hour later, I was laughing with my BF about something, and the bitch walks in and says,"Oh, laughing are we?" Then she cranks the pitocin up to 8! Doc comes in next to break my water about 5 minutes later. Within 15 minutes, I was dying of pain! I called her in and she goes, "are u finally ready for the epideral?" So evil! The drug guy comes down about 15 minutes later to start the epideral. And as some of you know, it takes awhile to get the epideral when you are in full blown labor because they have to stop, with every contraction. 

Long story short, before he could completely finish giving me the epideral, I was crowning! When nurse from hell came in, I told her I was crowning, and the bitch didn't believe me! When she checked, she goes, "Oh My!" No sh*t! The drug guy pumps me full of morphin in my IV, but Bailey was born before any of the pain drugs kicked in. Thank goodness it went quick (a little over two hours from the time I arrived) because I felt EVERYTHING! Then I was high as a kite for three hours! And by the way, the labor nurse cut Bailey's cord, even after I told her that my BF wanted to do it. And she tried to kick him out when we first arrived because she didn't think he was my babies father. I swear, since I am deliverying in the same hospital, I am going to lay down the law with this birth because that women was ridiculous!


----------



## HWPG

I have waited so long for this baby that I joke with my family that they (the baby) won't touch the ground til their one years old! Partly joking.... But partly not really. Also, we may only have one child, so this baby is getting cuddled and coddled, for better or worse. So yes, I am *def* baby wearing!!!!


----------



## july2013

I had my son at 2am and I was discharged that evening :thumbup:

I had a natural birth with my son, I'd like to try the same again, maybe a water birth even. Again I'll probably end up co-sleeping, I'll probably tandem nurse, and baby wearing is a definite!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

glbaby1 - That labor nurse sounds like a crazy b****!! Hopefully you get a better one this time. I can't imagine feeling EVERYTHING! I'd love to try a water birth but want to be at a hospital in case something goes wrong... or if I want the drugs. :haha: I consider pap smears painful so I imagine my pain tolerance is quite low.


----------



## july2013

glbaby1 said:


> So I wanted to share with you girls my crazy birth story with my third baby. I was scheduled to go in for a scheduled induction on a saturday, mainly because my two older girls were with my ex husband for the weekend, and I didn't want to chance going into labor with them home (they were 6 and 3 at the time). Unfortunately, I ended up with a Labor nurse from hell who was super mean and didn't listen to a word I said. Got to the hospital at 9am. She hooked me up to the pitocin drip, which started working immediately because I think I was already in labor and had dialated to 3 centimeters over the past week and a half (dialation starts sooner sometimes with subsequent babies). Well, about an hour later, I was laughing with my BF about something, and the bitch walks in and says,"Oh, laughing are we?" Then she cranks the pitocin up to 8! Doc comes in next to break my water about 5 minutes later. Within 15 minutes, I was dying of pain! I called her in and she goes, "are u finally ready for the epideral?" So evil! The drug guy comes down about 15 minutes later to start the epideral. And as some of you know, it takes awhile to get the epideral when you are in full blown labor because they have to stop, with every contraction.
> 
> Long story short, before he could completely finish giving me the epideral, I was crowning! When nurse from hell came in, I told her I was crowning, and the bitch didn't believe me! When she checked, she goes, "Oh My!" No sh*t! The drug guy pumps me full of morphin in my IV, but Bailey was born before any of the pain drugs kicked in. Thank goodness it went quick (a little over two hours from the time I arrived) because I felt EVERYTHING! Then I was high as a kite for three hours! And by the way, the labor nurse cut Bailey's cord, even after I told her that my BF wanted to do it. And she tried to kick him out when we first arrived because she didn't think he was my babies father. I swear, since I am deliverying in the same hospital, I am going to lay down the law with this birth because that women was ridiculous!

Wow. Don't even know what to say about her... :grr:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh shoot glbaby! That sounds horrible! What a nasty lady!!!


Down here in New Zealand you can leave the hospital whenever you like... I did end up staying 24 hours before leaving, but they would have happily let me leave the same day I had him if I'd wanted (they were asking me if I was intending to stay AT ALL, a mere hour or two after having him, and then if I wanted to stay the night or not) ceasarians generally would stay longer of course, you have to be able to get out of bed and shower, but beyond that they are pretty happy for you to go when you want!! And yep, our midwife, that has followed us the whole time, does home visits for the first 6 weeks. Most will come by every day for a few days, then every other day, then once a week until they discharge you from their care at 6 weeks. 

I intended to have a home birth this time, but now that we are moving town and will be camping with my in laws, I don't know when or even if we will have our own home by august, so I may end up in the birthing unit there after all. But that's OK, cos it is a small town and a 'busy' day for births would be maybe 3 others... Haha! And often you're the only one there with the whole unit to yourself, so it doesn't sound too bad!!! Lol


----------



## MummyJade

Morning all! 

feeling sick is back better then ever!! 

Thought i would share me birth story... Classed as 6 hours 17 mins.. Pushed for 9 mins...

I stayed home as long as i could.. Called hospital 3 times and they class labour started from my 2nd called.. I mainly called to check in i was ok being at home still...

Finally went to hospital at 5am got checked at 5:13ish, was 6cms... Went to room got changed and sorted... Started on gas and air at 6:45.. Wanted to push at 7am
wasnt allowed as waters were still intact... Waters broke at 8:30am, got onto the bed at 8:35 daughter was born at 8:39! 

She went a toilet inside me due to stress of wanting out at 7 but waters they wouldn't brake.. So we had to stay in 12 hours i went home bout 9:30 that night... I had a 1st degree tear... Midwife said more a graze no stitched! I was very proud of myself... 19 1st baby and i think i did well..

One thing ill make sure is my waters get broke when I'm ready to push.. 
I was very laid back when it came to labour plan.. I just said go with flow little drugs as possible but no water as hate wrinkly fingers! 

X


----------



## MummyJade

Ive just been sick! Head in toilet all with my odd ball cat Norman watching! 

I had nothing to bring up so it wasnt too bad... I feel better fingers crossed it stays this way! X


----------



## KirinM

Morning ladies. Feeling reassuringly grim this morning! My BF has been living away due to work but last night he moved in for good and starts a new job locally after Christmas. Yaaay.

Only 1.5 days of work to go. 

Clynn - thanks for the friend add. Is there supposed to be a group invite as I can't see one? (Sorry unsure as to what I'm supposed to be doing)!


----------



## suzielou3

Morning all,
well it appears some smells no longer agree with me, the main one being my sons dirty nappies! Along with coffee, my husbeasts aftershave and hot doughnuts. Just makes me queasy, but passes quickly thankfully. Other than that its just heavy sore boobies. 
Hows everyones christmas coming along? I think im done now, just a few pressies left to wrap, and rolls to get tuesday! Really looking forward to this year as my 2 youngest are in full chrimbo mode, cant wait to see the kids faces christmas day.
Im currently undecided weather to tell my mum the good news of another grandchild, shes been very poorly in hospital for the last 7wks, and to be honest i really didnt think she would be here to see this christmas, so hubby thinks it will give her a boost, but im worried to say anything before the 12wk mark? 
Well hubby has just gone to bed after his last night shift, so we are getting ready for a messy day, making snowflakes, paper chains and doing a bit of baking, the boys favorite jam tarts, mince pies and cake pops later on....so thats me spending the evening in the kitchen scrapping pastry off the ceiling and picking a tub of hundreds and thousands out of the dogs fur all night! 
Enjoy your day whatever your doing x


----------



## MummyJade

Kirinm- my bf dont live with us yet either... Hes army so hes on camp but hes slowly moving in over the next few months! 

living with a boy.. Scary ha! X


----------



## MummyJade

suzielou3 said:


> Morning all,
> well it appears some smells no longer agree with me, the main one being my sons dirty nappies! Along with coffee, my husbeasts aftershave and hot doughnuts. Just makes me queasy, but passes quickly thankfully. Other than that its just heavy sore boobies.
> Hows everyones christmas coming along? I think im done now, just a few pressies left to wrap, and rolls to get tuesday! Really looking forward to this year as my 2 youngest are in full chrimbo mode, cant wait to see the kids faces christmas day.
> Im currently undecided weather to tell my mum the good news of another grandchild, shes been very poorly in hospital for the last 7wks, and to be honest i really didnt think she would be here to see this christmas, so hubby thinks it will give her a boost, but im worried to say anything before the 12wk mark?
> Well hubby has just gone to bed after his last night shift, so we are getting ready for a messy day, making snowflakes, paper chains and doing a bit of baking, the boys favorite jam tarts, mince pies and cake pops later on....so thats me spending the evening in the kitchen scrapping pastry off the ceiling and picking a tub of hundreds and thousands out of the dogs fur all night!
> Enjoy your day whatever your doing x

i think telling your mum is a fab idea... My daughter and mum finds out xmas day! 

Im all set for xmas! Gotta wrap a few last bits.. Shopping tonight then relax! Well kinda! 
You sound like you have an amazing day planned! Have fun! X


----------



## suzielou3

Thought id share my birthing stories with you all, just a brief note for each as so many lol

my 1st, textbook pregnancy, no problems at all, arrived at the hospital teatime ish just went with the flo, not knowing what to expect, just basically agreed with everything midwife suggested, ended up having an epidural, and had my son at 11.30pm went home next day.
my second was an identical pregnancy, starting labour again at tea time, rang the hospital at 9pm to say im going in, to be told dont be silly youve got hours to go yet, to which i replied no im coming in NOW i know my own body i need to come in now, so after grabbing my stuff, dropping my son at nannys we got to the hospital at 10pm got booked in and on a bed at 10.15 to a strict midwife telling me im over reacting and shes not going to look at me yet cause im nowhere near ready for labour yet, just as my waters break getting on the bed!!! I has my daughter at 10.30pm and was very smug at the silly midwife rushing around trying to get all the equipment ready!! Came home the next day no pain relief what so ever.
my 3rd i had some morning sickness for about a wk but that was it, he was more than happy in his little home, and needed to be induced, this was my nightmare delivery and put me off having any more, was induced at 8.30am on a sunday, laboured all day with not much happening, then things kicked in about 8ish that night, still slow progress and im shattered, all hell breaks loose at about 2.30am as my son had pooped in me and his heartbeat was dropping with every contraction, so off i was whisked to have emergency section.....never been so scared in my life, he was born not breathing at 03.15, luckily they managed to resusitate him, and i went into shock, my son was nearly a day old before i was able to hold him. was in hospital for 3 days and had an infection in my wound a week later.....called it a day after that experience, no more babies for us.......until 8yrs later and a suprise baby whilst being on the pill...
Now my 4th was a very nerve wracking time, i really struggled when i found out i was expecting again, even after 8yrs the memories were still raw, and was hugely apprehensive, my pregnancy was awful, after struggling to come to terms with another baby, i then started bleeding at 8wks and thought we would lose the baby, after a scan it showed i had a pocket of blood that would just come out over a period of time, that continued until 12wks! so a very nervous time! The midwife was pushing for a section which i really didnt want, so fought her all the way, luckily i had a lovely consultant who understood my fears and backed me for a vbac all the way, went into labour on the sunday i was due to be induced on the monday, arrived at the hospital at midnight, had my lad at 02.30 went home the next day very happy that id had a natural birth after such a traumatic time last time, very pleased with myself!!
So decided No4 needed a playmate as the other kids were that much older! 5th pregnancy textbook again, no issues at all, stayed home as long as i could arrived at the hospital at 6.30am midwife didnt want to check me over just yet as i was so chilled she didnt believe i was in full blown labour, told her i wanted my waters broken at 9am as i was ready to push.....no surely not Mrs Price, you dont even look like your suffering yet, um yes i would like you to check and break waters please, think she only checked me to shut me up, to which she replied Ah yes i better quickly get some equipment ready, i had my son at 09.30!! all natural again, but i suffered with high blood pressure so they wanted to keep me in, i discharged myself the next day.
My advice to anyone is just to go with your gut feeling, do what your body tells you to do, i like to stay at home for as long as i can manage, but i do have a very high pain threshold, otherwise i dont think i would have as many kids lol Not every pregnancy/labour is the same, yes listen to what the midwives say, BUT you do what you feel is right, dont feel you have to do anything you dont want to do, i learnt that after my 1st, i felt i didnt have a say in what was happening and didnt really enjoy the whole experience. Im hoping for another nice easy labour with this peanut, and to be home as soon as possible!


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning all

I just got my scan date through :wohoo: Clynn can you add Jan 8th on the front page please :) ... This just got very real :lol:


----------



## ellitigg

glbaby1 said:


> For all of you first time Mom's, here's a few tidbits I picked up with my first three births...
> 
> 1) the "real" labor pains don't start until after your water breaks (either naturally or the doc does it)... Then all hell breaks loose! :cry:
> 
> 2) hold off on getting the epideral as long as you can tolerate the pain, otherwise it can slow down your progression. It also makes pushing a bit more difficult because you can't feel anything. 5 centimeters dialated seems to be the magic number. Not sure when it's too late though... More on that in next post
> 
> 3) pitocin can make things progress super fast or not at all. From my experience, It really depends on what setting the labor nurse puts the machine at. Makes a huge difference.

I think number 1 *completely* depends on the birth and the mother. Your waters can break at any time during labour. For some women, it is the first sign of labour and then they start having gentle contractions. With DS, my waters broke literally on my last two pushes. I can attest that he'll had broken loose long before that :haha:


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Wow, all tyese birth stories are amazing. Thank you all for sharing. I would share mine but I don't have the time right now, I'm just popping in to say hi. 

Happy 7 weeks to my due date buddies.


----------



## LittleMinx

HELP! I've just gone all panicky thinking that when i have my scan there wont be a baby in there! :wacko: Its still not sunk in properly for me and i am still in TTC mode :haha: This never happened with my others.


----------



## MummyJade

Littleminx! I had the same panic! Like it was a phantom pregnancy and I was getting positives!! As soon as the lady went there is def a pregnancy going on a relaxed! Even she noticed ha!! X


----------



## LittleMinx

I just found the HB on the doppler :happydance: 135bpm! I'm thinking its a boy!!!!


----------



## july2013

Yay for finding a HB! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Ya for finding the HB. Can't wait to start using my doppler.


----------



## MummyJade

Yay littleminx! I was drying yellow team but I wanna find out!! X


----------



## linz143

Just wanted to add to the conversation from earlier, I had a vaginal delivery with my daughter. She was born 5:45 pm Thursday and I wrnt home at 4 pm Friday. Didnt have to ask either and I had second degree tearing. They said I could stay another night if I wanted to but I was eager to get home.


----------



## mirandaprice

clynn11 said:


> KirinM- You have to add me first, then I can add you to the group. It is MOST DEFINITELY secret. No one can see or know about the group unless I send them an invite.
> 
> Here's the link to my profile so you can add me: https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58

Could you add me to the group too, please. I'll send f/r if okay.


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks girls.. Its like Little One knew i needed some reassurance.. I tried again this afternoon but couldn't find it.. Cant wait to hear it again :cloud9:


----------



## 28329

Littleminx, I just wanna add that my sons hb was consistenly 160-170 throughout my pregnancy so don't just go by heart rate. I was convinced I was having a girl until I see I was wrong. Lol.


----------



## LittleMinx

28 - My girls have always been 160+ and my boy 135-140! :lol: xx


----------



## 28329

Wow! I don't remember what my girl was, didn't have a doppler at the time. Be interested to know if it's the same this time.


----------



## LittleMinx

I had a doppler with my youngest and this is her

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC41PYanwVQ

I didnt have one with the other 2 but remember the rates xx


----------



## MummyJade

Im trying to stay awake to go shopping at 10 tonight! X


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

MummyJade said:


> Im trying to stay awake to go shopping at 10 tonight! X

Just the idea of going out at 10 tonight makes me want to cry! I'm trying to get up the energy to get out of bed (it's 10am here). OH just left for work and it will likely be a 12 hour day. Bleh...


----------



## 28329

Mummyjade, I'm leaving my df to do the shopping tonight. I'll be tucked up in bed. Lol. 

Littleminx, that's precious :)


----------



## KirinM

Urgh today was hard. The nausea is getting too close to throwing up for my liking. Really don't want to be sick at work. Half day tomorrow and then off until January.


----------



## lorojovanos

I need some help ladies, please. 
They dated me at 5w3d this am. They couldn't *really* see a gestational sac on transvag us. Last Thursday night, my BW was 793 and this am was 2389. She said she was hoping for closer to 3000. Puts my doubling time at about 55 hours or so. 
I have to go back on Monday for repeat bw and us. I am so worried right now.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

KirinM said:


> Urgh today was hard. The nausea is getting too close to throwing up for my liking. Really don't want to be sick at work. Half day tomorrow and then off until January.

Another few hours for me, then I'm off until the 30th. Really need the time off, especially with my morning sickness being so bad. You're lucky that you haven't thrown up yet, I have been 2-3 times a day for almost 2 weeks. It sucks.


----------



## MummyJade

lorojovanos said:


> I need some help ladies, please.
> They dated me at 5w3d this am. They couldn't *really* see a gestational sac on transvag us. Last Thursday night, my BW was 793 and this am was 2389. She said she was hoping for closer to 3000. Puts my doubling time at about 55 hours or so.
> I have to go back on Monday for repeat bw and us. I am so worried right now.

love I thought you had 72 hours for doubling... I could be wrong... 
5 weeks is still early to see anything... Try and relax hard I know but your still getting high numbers.. There was a post a while about about numbers.. Im sure of it x hugs x


----------



## MummyJade

KirinM said:


> Urgh today was hard. The nausea is getting too close to throwing up for my liking. Really don't want to be sick at work. Half day tomorrow and then off until January.

I had my head in the toilet this morning.. Felt better after too! X


----------



## mrsswaffer

I was hugging the toilet bowl this morning, but have kept everything down since. :thumbup: Late shift tomorrow, then two days off work. We're going to tell our parents on Wednesday too, so I won't have to do much acting. :D


----------



## MummyJade

I can't wait to tell! Im fed up of watching what I say! I hope im in hugging the bowl most mornings! X


----------



## clynn11

Yes, 48 to 72 hrs doubling time is perfectly normal, and as they get higher they slow down to about 96hr doubling time. Dont worry hun! I bet monday youll see that lil bean doubled in size :)


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies, I'll post this on here too.... 

Had my ultrasound today and saw THREE sacs :dohh: however! Only one baby so far with cardiac activity!! 

We saw lil bubs and saw the flicker but too early to hear anything and they are dating me right at 6 weeks. The doc says if my dates are off even by a few days the other babes could be there and too early to see? Or just one viable baby... praying that this little one will be okay and God's got the rest! I go back for another ultrasound Jan 23rd to re-check the multiple situation ;) 

In other news I'm now sick 4-6 times a day and never threw up ONCE with either of my boys :( Now i know what this MS is that everyone talked about:wacko: hope everyone is feeling okay today!!!
 



Attached Files:







20131223_114752.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soulshaken

OH here is closeup of baby #1 !! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







babe.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsswaffer

Three?! Crazy!!!! :wacko: I hope at least one little beanie is fighting fit, my love. Are multiples in your family?


----------



## AerisandAlex

Soulshaken said:


> Hey ladies, I'll post this on here too....
> 
> Had my ultrasound today and saw THREE sacs :dohh: however! Only one baby so far with cardiac activity!!
> 
> We saw lil bubs and saw the flicker but too early to hear anything and they are dating me right at 6 weeks. The doc says if my dates are off even by a few days the other babes could be there and too early to see? Or just one viable baby... praying that this little one will be okay and God's got the rest! I go back for another ultrasound Jan 23rd to re-check the multiple situation ;)
> 
> In other news I'm now sick 4-6 times a day and never threw up ONCE with either of my boys :( Now i know what this MS is that everyone talked about:wacko: hope everyone is feeling okay today!!!

Wow!! Congrats!! I can't wait for your next scan in January!! ^_^


----------



## LittleMinx

Holy moly 3! Congrats.. xx


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

WOW! I'm excited to hear what they see in a month too!


----------



## lilmissmup

Wow 3??? Good luck!


----------



## Damita

Wow 3 babies :wacko:


----------



## KirbyT16

Hello ladies- I don't have a picture yet but I will post it once I am on my laptop. We had out first scan today :) Little Baby Tech (LBT) looked like a perfect little flutter. The Dr. thinks I am closer to 6.1 instead of 6.4, we are going back in two weeks to pin point LBT's age. AND!! We got to see LBT's heartbeat!!!! It was so amazing! I love our little rainbow baby!!


----------



## MummyJade

Great news girls!! So pleased for you both!! One hour and im shopping!! 10pm... I wanna be in bed x


----------



## MummyJade

Ps... Anyone heard from squirrel she had a scan today im sure of it...
Hope shes ok x


----------



## LoveCakes

Soulshaken, wow what amazing news. Glad to hear one little one is doing well and finger crossed for the others. How do you feel about the possibility of multiples?

Kirby how amazing is it to see that little flicker. Fab news.

Hubby rang me to work, I got a letter from my local hospital asking me to attend the early pregnancy clinic (hopefully scan) last week. Stoopid Christmas post. GP had said they may want to scan me early too since I conceived on Clomid and wouldn't get my notes from FC even though both NHS?!
I rang up to rearrange but they never rang me back. I suppose if I get a scan in the next week or two I'll see progress from the fetility clinic one but want to get my date!


----------



## LoveCakes

10pm is definately past bedtime MummyJade, I was out at the weekend until 2am and nearly fell asleep even with an afternoon nap!

On the plus side my constipation has gotten much better. Oh the things I never thought I'd say on the internet...


----------



## KirbyT16

lol 9pm hits and I am OUT these days haha


And I know what you mean LoveCakes! I feel the same way about things :)


----------



## LittleMinx

MJ - not seen squirrel about today, hope she's okay. I've just sent my fella to sainsburys to get the last couple of bits. I'm too knackered to go out. 

Congrats on all the scans ladies, can't wait for mine in 2 weeks x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats on the beautiful scans ladies <3

Hopefully we'll be booking ours for near the end of January. Going to give my doctor a call in the new year to book all my blood work and my exam. I don't want to do everything in 1 day lol.


----------



## glbaby1

KirbyT16 said:


> Hello ladies- I don't have a picture yet but I will post it once I am on my laptop. We had out first scan today :) Little Baby Tech (LBT) looked like a perfect little flutter. The Dr. thinks I am closer to 6.1 instead of 6.4, we are going back in two weeks to pin point LBT's age. AND!! We got to see LBT's heartbeat!!!! It was so amazing! I love our little rainbow baby!!

YAH!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

Wowzers, three!!! How DO you feel about that!? I guess there is a chance one or two of them might not even develop, and without these early scans you'd never know! But there is potential for triplets, and that is enough to freak me out! Lol!! I don't know what I'd do if there was twins, let alone three... Lol. Though ya do cope, cos not like there is much other option!!!! Lol. Sending you lots of good thoughts, and looking forward to hearing about the next scan!


Now that we have a set date we are moving town, I am starting to get all antsy about wanting to find a midwife and book a scan and everything. I was QUITE happy waiting before, but no, now I want it all sorted. Lol. I will be about 9 weeks when I can get to the birthing centre and meet with midwives, and I do NOT want an early scan, so aiming for the end of Jan for that anyway, so I'm not sure why I am being so impatient!! Lol


----------



## MummyJade

I am normally in bed by half 9! I just got in... Chemist was shut so couldn't get sickness bands! I got some ginger and lemon tea as heard they was good for sickness I feel so sick now! Felt alright all day after hugging the toilet ha! 

X


----------



## clynn11

WOW 3!!!! How crazy and awesome!!!!! Keeping my FX that one or all three babes make it through!!! Can't wait to see all of your follow ups!!!

Yaaaay Kayla/Kirby for hb!!! :happydance:

I just took a two hour nap :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Hi everyone!!! My name is Cindy and DH is Corey. We have a 9 yr old DS and a 6 month old DS! I got my BFP yesterday!! Hoping it continues to go darker but we're so excited! Been trying since we were able to after our youngest was born. Finally saw a small pink line yesterday and freaked! Ran upstairs and woke DH up with turning the light on and said, do you see a line?? LOL! I wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one seeing it! Going to do a clearblue digi Christmas morning! According to the charts I'm due Aug 28th. I was induced with DS1 1 week early due to high bp, and DS2 3 weeks early due to pre-eclampsia. I'm thinking since I'm bf'ing and my cycles have been longer I might be due the first of September but I know I'll be having this one in August. Hope you don't mind me joining you all!! It was great to be part of a group with DS2 last year when we first found out and some of us still talk on FB. Congrats to everyone and sorry to see there have already been some losses. 

Have to wait until Friday to call and make an appt as the office is closed M-Th due to Christmas.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies, thanks multiples are ALL OVER my family (my grandmother is a twin and she has 6 sets throughout her extended family as well, my dads dad has 3 sets) but no TRIPLETS anywhere! Great goodness!! 

I have actually been pretty calm about it all because I just felt a peace about whatever happens (plus I may be in shock) We have struggled with losing our first baby and just know that nomatter how many we will be SO thrilled to bring any and all God's got to give us! haha I'm just SO nervous and hoping that the little bean we saw today stays strong!

I'm going CRAZY because I just want more information! And everyone I've talked to that has multiples say that they develop so differently sometimes they didn't even see baby B or C until the second ultrasound, sometimes they disappear etc... so I guess there is still a chance for the other two! I just wish I had more to go on! 

CONGRATS KIRBY!!! rainbow babies are incredible <3

Hope all you ladies are doing well and I'm loving the ultrasound updates!


----------



## LilyInk

clynn11 said:


> KirinM- You have to add me first, then I can add you to the group. It is MOST DEFINITELY secret. No one can see or know about the group unless I send them an invite.
> 
> Here's the link to my profile so you can add me: https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58

I just added you as a friend so I can join the group. Calie thank you.


----------



## glbaby1

ellitigg said:


> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> For all of you first time Mom's, here's a few tidbits I picked up with my first three births...
> 
> 1) the "real" labor pains don't start until after your water breaks (either naturally or the doc does it)... Then all hell breaks loose! :cry:
> 
> 2) hold off on getting the epideral as long as you can tolerate the pain, otherwise it can slow down your progression. It also makes pushing a bit more difficult because you can't feel anything. 5 centimeters dialated seems to be the magic number. Not sure when it's too late though... More on that in next post
> 
> 3) pitocin can make things progress super fast or not at all. From my experience, It really depends on what setting the labor nurse puts the machine at. Makes a huge difference.
> 
> I think number 1 *completely* depends on the birth and the mother. Your waters can break at any time during labour. For some women, it is the first sign of labour and then they start having gentle contractions. With DS, my waters broke literally on my last two pushes. I can attest that he'll had broken loose long before that :haha:Click to expand...

Yes, I agree that your water bag can break anytime during labor. In fact, 12-15% of women will have their water bags break prior to going into labor. But having "gentle" contractions is far from what I experienced or any one of the hundreds of women I know that have had multiple children (I am 41 with #4 on the way so that says alot) Myself, my three sisters and all of my friends have all said the same thing. Having "gentle contractions" sounds like an absolute dream to me and if that was the case, none of us would need pain relief because gentle contractions are completely tolerable. I am not sure how they do things in the UK, but many docs won't let you push unless you are completely ready to... Which includes rupturing of membranes because with the bag in tact it makes pushing much harder because of the pressure of the water bag and identifying the proper position of the baby. How long were you in labor and how long did you push for? Just curious because if having the water bag stay in tact until that late into labor means "gentle contractions" I am all over it! Lol Will definitely be asking my OB about it at my appointment next month!:thumbup:


----------



## MummyJade

Morning all!! 

Im led in bed I know as soon as I get up im going to be sick! 
I feel sick led here! 

I got so much to do! 

Hope we are all feeling good x


----------



## KirinM

I'm lucky because I'm not actually throwing up but the nausea means I'm barely able to face food. Tried crackers today but they just made it worse. I had a bowl of soup last night which was the biggest meal I've had in a while (obviously felt terrible immediately afterwards).

What are you ladies managing to eat? I need ideas because toast is becoming unappetising and I'm sure I'm losing weight.


----------



## MummyJade

I hugged the toilet for the second day running! I want food but nothing seems nice! 
Im currently drinking lemon and ginger... Hopefully this works! 

Happy xmas eve everyone! X


----------



## JJsmom

glbaby1 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> For all of you first time Mom's, here's a few tidbits I picked up with my first three births...
> 
> 1) the "real" labor pains don't start until after your water breaks (either naturally or the doc does it)... Then all hell breaks loose! :cry:
> 
> 2) hold off on getting the epideral as long as you can tolerate the pain, otherwise it can slow down your progression. It also makes pushing a bit more difficult because you can't feel anything. 5 centimeters dialated seems to be the magic number. Not sure when it's too late though... More on that in next post
> 
> 3) pitocin can make things progress super fast or not at all. From my experience, It really depends on what setting the labor nurse puts the machine at. Makes a huge difference.
> 
> I think number 1 *completely* depends on the birth and the mother. Your waters can break at any time during labour. For some women, it is the first sign of labour and then they start having gentle contractions. With DS, my waters broke literally on my last two pushes. I can attest that he'll had broken loose long before that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I agree that your water bag can break anytime during labor. In fact, 12-15% of women will have their water bags break prior to going into labor. But having "gentle" contractions is far from what I experienced or any one of the hundreds of women I know that have had multiple children (I am 41 with #4 on the way so that says alot) Myself, my three sisters and all of my friends have all said the same thing. Having "gentle contractions" sounds like an absolute dream to me and if that was the case, none of us would need pain relief because gentle contractions are completely tolerable. I am not sure how they do things in the UK, but many docs won't let you push unless you are completely ready to... Which includes rupturing of membranes because with the bag in tact it makes pushing much harder because of the pressure of the water bag and identifying the proper position of the baby. How long were you in labor and how long did you push for? Just curious because if having the water bag stay in tact until that late into labor means "gentle contractions" I am all over it! Lol Will definitely be asking my OB about it at my appointment next month!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I've been induced with both of my sons and the pitocin helps in the beginning to get things going, then your body will take over at some point. With the epidural, I had mine at 2cm with both boys because I was very tired and needed to rest. The doc was OK with that and knew I'd deliver when it was time. I went from a 4 to a 10 in less than 30 mins this last time, the first delivery I went from a 6 to a 10 in a couple of hours. Also, I had a boost for the epidural 30 mins before I was ready to push as I told the nurse at 4cm I was feeling a lot of pain in one leg and they thought it was strange and so they gave me a small dose which helped a great deal! Then I woke up telling DH to get the nurse it was time. The nurse made me wait another 30 mins for the doctor to get there and 3 pushes later DS2 was born. I can only hope that this labor I don't have to spend so long in the hospital (I had pre eclampsia) and was in there from Wed-Sun. But it was still a wonderful experience and I can't wait to experience labor again!


----------



## MummyJade

I enjoyed my labour too! When doing my birth plan my midwife couldn't believe how laid back I was... I was like well she gotta come out somehow ha! X


----------



## xEmmaDx

LittleMinx said:


> Thanks girls.. Its like Little One knew i needed some reassurance.. I tried again this afternoon but couldn't find it.. Cant wait to hear it again :cloud9:

Where about did you find it? I've been looking but not sure where the baby exactly sits at this stage.


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Happy Christmas Eve! &#55356;&#57221;

I'm exhausted but am having insomnia. I keep thinking about one of my closest friends. She lives in another state and we're both so busy, that we don't hardly talk anymore. Probably the hormones combined with the sentiments of the holidays, but I'm lying awake thinking about how much I miss her. :(


----------



## MummyJade

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Happy Christmas Eve! &#55356;&#57221;
> 
> I'm exhausted but am having insomnia. I keep thinking about one of my closest friends. She lives in another state and we're both so busy, that we don't hardly talk anymore. Probably the hormones combined with the sentiments of the holidays, but I'm lying awake thinking about how much I miss her. :(

im having this with my best friend! We aint close no more and its horrible!! 

I want my friend back! 
X


----------



## JJsmom

I've been up since 3:20am. It's been over 2 hours and still can't get back to sleep. Going to try again now and get off the computer. Think I might be able to get back to sleep. I'm going to be so tired watching the boys today and wrapping gifts while DH is at work! I'm just thankful he's off at 5 instead of working later like he normally does. I can't believe it's Christmas Eve!!


----------



## ellitigg

glbaby1 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> For all of you first time Mom's, here's a few tidbits I picked up with my first three births...
> 
> 1) the "real" labor pains don't start until after your water breaks (either naturally or the doc does it)... Then all hell breaks loose! :cry:
> 
> 2) hold off on getting the epideral as long as you can tolerate the pain, otherwise it can slow down your progression. It also makes pushing a bit more difficult because you can't feel anything. 5 centimeters dialated seems to be the magic number. Not sure when it's too late though... More on that in next post
> 
> 3) pitocin can make things progress super fast or not at all. From my experience, It really depends on what setting the labor nurse puts the machine at. Makes a huge difference.
> 
> I think number 1 *completely* depends on the birth and the mother. Your waters can break at any time during labour. For some women, it is the first sign of labour and then they start having gentle contractions. With DS, my waters broke literally on my last two pushes. I can attest that he'll had broken loose long before that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I agree that your water bag can break anytime during labor. In fact, 12-15% of women will have their water bags break prior to going into labor. But having "gentle" contractions is far from what I experienced or any one of the hundreds of women I know that have had multiple children (I am 41 with #4 on the way so that says alot) Myself, my three sisters and all of my friends have all said the same thing. Having "gentle contractions" sounds like an absolute dream to me and if that was the case, none of us would need pain relief because gentle contractions are completely tolerable. I am not sure how they do things in the UK, but many docs won't let you push unless you are completely ready to... Which includes rupturing of membranes because with the bag in tact it makes pushing much harder because of the pressure of the water bag and identifying the proper position of the baby. How long were you in labor and how long did you push for? Just curious because if having the water bag stay in tact until that late into labor means "gentle contractions" I am all over it! Lol Will definitely be asking my OB about it at my appointment next month!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I've had friends who had their waters break and then nothing happened (they've actually had to go into hospital and induce labour because of the concern over infection). I'm not saying contractions are gentle all the way through just because your waters might break when they're gentle. My labour was extremely painful. It was about 23 hours (counting from feeling very first gentle contractions), active labour was around 8 hours and I pushed for about 15 mins. I was on pethidine at the end so I actually can't remember whether they broke my waters or they broke spontaneously :haha:


----------



## LittleMinx

xEmmaDx said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls.. Its like Little One knew i needed some reassurance.. I tried again this afternoon but couldn't find it.. Cant wait to hear it again :cloud9:
> 
> Where about did you find it? I've been looking but not sure where the baby exactly sits at this stage.Click to expand...

Just to the right of my belly button, but low down right on my pelvic bone. I think because my bladder was about to burst it helped push baby forward. I only heard it for about 2 minutes in total.. But my god it was amazing :cloud9:


----------



## LoveCakes

Woohoo rescheduled appointment at my local hospital is next Thursday. I'm off work so that will be nice. Ill be 8+4 by then. I'm hoping they change my notes to reflect this instead of using lmp.

I just can't stop thinking how lucky I am. Last Christmas I was told we'd have to take 9 months out as my biopsy results came back as me having a 1/4 chance of uterine cancer and this Christmas I'm pregnant. I honestly don't care if I don't get a single present, I have everything I could want.


----------



## LittleMinx

Doubt i'll be about tomorrow ladies.. So Merry Christmas to you all and your bumps :) Have a lush day and good luck to those announcing over xmas.. :xmas3:

:xmas16::xmas9::xmas7::xmas6::xmas10::xmas4::xmas16:


----------



## Wanna007

I had my first midwife appointment. Nothing too eventful, just a few questions and loads of documents to take home. She suggested I take a flu jab. Has anyone had one in pregnancy? How did it make you feel?
She said I will get a letter in the post for my first scan but it's likely to be early Feb when I'm about 12-13 weeks. Can't believe I have to wait that long but I bet it will be here before I know it 
Off to start wrapping my Xmas presents - I have zero motivation though!
Anyway, have a wonderful Xmas everyone xx


----------



## MummyJade

All have a wonderful xmas my lovlies! I finally get to tell daughter and mum!

Xx


----------



## AerisandAlex

ellitigg said:


> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> For all of you first time Mom's, here's a few tidbits I picked up with my first three births...
> 
> 1) the "real" labor pains don't start until after your water breaks (either naturally or the doc does it)... Then all hell breaks loose! :cry:
> 
> 2) hold off on getting the epideral as long as you can tolerate the pain, otherwise it can slow down your progression. It also makes pushing a bit more difficult because you can't feel anything. 5 centimeters dialated seems to be the magic number. Not sure when it's too late though... More on that in next post
> 
> 3) pitocin can make things progress super fast or not at all. From my experience, It really depends on what setting the labor nurse puts the machine at. Makes a huge difference.
> 
> I think number 1 *completely* depends on the birth and the mother. Your waters can break at any time during labour. For some women, it is the first sign of labour and then they start having gentle contractions. With DS, my waters broke literally on my last two pushes. I can attest that he'll had broken loose long before that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I agree that your water bag can break anytime during labor. In fact, 12-15% of women will have their water bags break prior to going into labor. But having "gentle" contractions is far from what I experienced or any one of the hundreds of women I know that have had multiple children (I am 41 with #4 on the way so that says alot) Myself, my three sisters and all of my friends have all said the same thing. Having "gentle contractions" sounds like an absolute dream to me and if that was the case, none of us would need pain relief because gentle contractions are completely tolerable. I am not sure how they do things in the UK, but many docs won't let you push unless you are completely ready to... Which includes rupturing of membranes because with the bag in tact it makes pushing much harder because of the pressure of the water bag and identifying the proper position of the baby. How long were you in labor and how long did you push for? Just curious because if having the water bag stay in tact until that late into labor means "gentle contractions" I am all over it! Lol Will definitely be asking my OB about it at my appointment next month!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I've had friends who had their waters break and then nothing happened (they've actually had to go into hospital and induce labour because of the concern over infection). I'm not saying contractions are gentle all the way through just because your waters might break when they're gentle. My labour was extremely painful. It was about 23 hours (counting from feeling very first gentle contractions), active labour was around 8 hours and I pushed for about 15 mins. I was on pethidine at the end so I actually can't remember whether they broke my waters or they broke spontaneously :haha:Click to expand...

With our son my water broke on Christmas Night... whew that was a crazy day... we were two months early and I was only 2cm... when I got to the first hospital, they said they couldn't deliver him because he was too early and I had to go to another hospital across state lines... but by the time I got there, the contractions all stopped :( I ended up laying in the hospital until the 30th before the contractions started up again but I still wouldn't dialate and we had to have an emergency C-section... 

but honestly through all that, I didn't really have any pain until the 30th... when my water was in the process of breaking (I say that because it was 'leaking' at first, I didn't even get the gush of water until I reached the first hospital and sat down in the wheelchair in the front lobby of the emergency room lol) I felt kind of silly, it felt kind of like I was peeing myself or something, I just couldn't stop it... 

What's worse is when I got to the second hospital, they did this 'test' like a pregnancy test but it was to test for amniotic fluid and it came back negative! The doctors kind of looked at me like I was crazy... until they did the real exam and more water came flooding out and then they did the ultrasound and said 'Yep! It's broken' lol That whole experience is one I hope I never go through again lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

MummyJade said:


> All have a wonderful xmas my lovlies! I finally get to tell daughter and mum!
> 
> Xx

Good luck to you and have a wonderful Christmas ^_^

Same to all the other ladies announcing on Christmas!! ^_^

Wanna007 - I had a flu shot with my son and daughter and honestly it wasn't so bad... I was offered one with this pregnancy and I told my doctor I'd take one since the other two were uneventful for the most part but I think they forgot... I didn't even remember that they offered the shot until I was already on the road going home lol

LittleMinx - That's amazing you heard it so early! I'm going to look for one myself, what kind do you have? ^_^


----------



## flyingduster

glbaby1 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> For all of you first time Mom's, here's a few tidbits I picked up with my first three births...
> 
> 1) the "real" labor pains don't start until after your water breaks (either naturally or the doc does it)... Then all hell breaks loose! :cry:
> 
> 2) hold off on getting the epideral as long as you can tolerate the pain, otherwise it can slow down your progression. It also makes pushing a bit more difficult because you can't feel anything. 5 centimeters dialated seems to be the magic number. Not sure when it's too late though... More on that in next post
> 
> 3) pitocin can make things progress super fast or not at all. From my experience, It really depends on what setting the labor nurse puts the machine at. Makes a huge difference.
> 
> I think number 1 *completely* depends on the birth and the mother. Your waters can break at any time during labour. For some women, it is the first sign of labour and then they start having gentle contractions. With DS, my waters broke literally on my last two pushes. I can attest that he'll had broken loose long before that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I agree that your water bag can break anytime during labor. In fact, 12-15% of women will have their water bags break prior to going into labor. But having "gentle" contractions is far from what I experienced or any one of the hundreds of women I know that have had multiple children (I am 41 with #4 on the way so that says alot) Myself, my three sisters and all of my friends have all said the same thing. Having "gentle contractions" sounds like an absolute dream to me and if that was the case, none of us would need pain relief because gentle contractions are completely tolerable. I am not sure how they do things in the UK, but many docs won't let you push unless you are completely ready to... Which includes rupturing of membranes because with the bag in tact it makes pushing much harder because of the pressure of the water bag and identifying the proper position of the baby. How long were you in labor and how long did you push for? Just curious because if having the water bag stay in tact until that late into labor means "gentle contractions" I am all over it! Lol Will definitely be asking my OB about it at my appointment next month!:thumbup:Click to expand...


My waters broke spontaneously some time in the final hour before he was born, though I can't be sure when as I was in the bath!! My labour was 9 hours from first contraction to birth, with only 1.5 hours in the hospital, I never once let anyone do an internal check so there is no idea when I was at any particular dilation, nor would they have known if my waters were still intact or not! 

I LOVED it. I loved every moment, including when I felt the contractions really ramp up and the birth of his head and everything. It never hurt me at the time, and infact felt blimmen awesome, and I had not a drop of pain relief. The body is an incredible thing!

It may well have been a fluke, but I also have many friends with similar stories! And pain free, and even orgasmic, births are far more common than the western world realises... 




It is Christmas day here! Merry Christmas all!!!!! Our family will all be here soon, so I m blobbing out feeling like crap and letting Monster run around playing with his presents he has been allowed to open already! Hehe


----------



## AerisandAlex

flyingduster said:


> It is Christmas day here! Merry Christmas all!!!!! Our family will all be here soon, so I m blobbing out feeling like crap and letting Monster run around playing with his presents he has been allowed to open already! Hehe

I was confused at first when I read this and then realized you were from New Zealand lol Christmas can't get here fast enough, our little ones will be going to bed in about 5 hours... that's when 'Christmas' begins for me, because I'm going to be all over the place getting the presents ready, and setting up their Leappad Ultras for them lol


----------



## LittleMinx

AerisandAlex said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> All have a wonderful xmas my lovlies! I finally get to tell daughter and mum!
> 
> Xx
> 
> Good luck to you and have a wonderful Christmas ^_^
> 
> Same to all the other ladies announcing on Christmas!! ^_^
> 
> Wanna007 - I had a flu shot with my son and daughter and honestly it wasn't so bad... I was offered one with this pregnancy and I told my doctor I'd take one since the other two were uneventful for the most part but I think they forgot... I didn't even remember that they offered the shot until I was already on the road going home lol
> 
> LittleMinx - That's amazing you heard it so early! I'm going to look for one myself, what kind do you have? ^_^Click to expand...

I have the sonoline b and it's great, found it again today :) although very briefly x


----------



## Damita

Merry Christmas from the family :)


----------



## xEmmaDx

Merry Christmas all!!!! 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## MummyJade

Nerry xmas ladies and babies :) im waiting for daughter to wake up! X


----------



## ellitigg

Merry Christmas everyone! If you're telling people today I hope you get wonderful reactions :)

Love, hugs and mince pies!


----------



## 28329

Merry christmas ladies. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## july2013

Merry Christmas all! Good luck to those announcing! :xmas8: :xmas16:


----------



## lilmissmup

Happy Christmas Ladies!


----------



## MummyJade

My daughter hasn't said much she was too excited about all gifts! 
My mum said knew! Even had it wrote down in purse! Cried! Will chat to daughter more later once calmed down xx


----------



## KirinM

Happy Christmas ladies!

Trying not to panic but I'm having some very light spotting but cramps as well. Just going to relax. Nothing else I can do.


----------



## Reyrey7

This is my first pregnancy and I am having very mild spotting, a few cramps and just cannot help feeling down. It sucks... I am normally the happiest person at Christmas but today I just feel so bluh!!! I am putting a happy face for everyone else but cannot help but feel like I am going to miscarry. 

We have only told my dad and my husbands mum and sister so far. Will wait a few more weeks to tell everyone else. I haven't been to the docs yet. As its my first I really don't know what I'm experiencing is normal and as no-one else knows its hard to ask. I don't mean to be putting a downer on such a wonderful day but I can't snap out of this fowl mood.

Hope everyone has a lovely christmas.

Xx


----------



## Reyrey7

KirinM said:


> Happy Christmas ladies!
> 
> Trying not to panic but I'm having some very light spotting but cramps as well. Just going to relax. Nothing else I can do.

I really hope your ok. I'm in the same boat. 

X


----------



## MummyJade

Hope your ok ladies! Xx


----------



## Buttons_01

Morning sickness kicked in again this morning, right after i ate a sausage butty! Don't think baby liked it lol ;) .. Hope you all had a lovely day today. I know i did! :) ..Merry Christmas! .. Just enjoyed a nice big slice of Homemade Chocolate Cake! Delicious.


----------



## addy1

Three sacs!! I feel for you having to wait to find out! Hope the time passes quickly for you for your next scan!! Can't wait to hear how many!!

Sorry for those who are all spotting today. It is scary, but can be totally normal. Take care!! :hugs:

Merry Christmas everyone!! My girls were so adorable this morning:). So much fun having little ones at Christmas! 

One more week until my ultrasound! Getting very nervous, but excited as well.


----------



## suzielou3

Aw that's a lovely reaction from your mum MJ! It's weird how they sense these things, my sister was actually the one who put the idea in my head about being preggers! She asked me as she had a dream that I was, wasn't until then that I realised I was 4 days late.... I was adamant I couldn't be, I was just tired stressed as I had a lot of running round to do for Xmas etc, and mums been poorly for a couple months, so been running around to and from the hospital most days, so completely forgot I was even due on! My sisters soooo smug right now lol x


----------



## suzielou3

Spotting and cramps can be very normal, I know it's hard but the best you can do is try to relax! If it helps, I had heavy bleeding with my 4th child. From about 6-14/15wks. He's a very healthy 4 yrs old who never sits still. Doesn't always mean the worst, see if you can get in touch with your midwife see if she will send you for an early scan. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## KirinM

My spotting isn't really spotting to be honest. I had some pink cm when I wiped 2 days ago but only once and this morning I had some brown cm but only once. 

I don't have cramps anymore, I was quite achy earlier but okay now.


----------



## glbaby1

Merry Christmas fellow August Mamas!!!!:)


----------



## LittleMinx

Good evening ladies... 

I'm sat here beaming, just listened in on bubs again and found it straight away and really loud :cloud9: it was really high up for just under 9 weeks.. I was angling the doppler slightly up rather than down towards my pelvis!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Merry Christmas ladies. :santa: Announced it to DH's family yesterday with a BIG BROTHER ornament and they were very excited and happy about it, they actually got me crying. 

Today we announced it on facebook and my family and everyone was happy as well for us. :)


----------



## flyingduster

Lovely to hear about the announcements! It is such fun!!!

I am utterly shattered right now. I do NOT recommend doing christmas, moving town, and pregnancy all at once!!! Whew!

BUT yesterday (Christmas day) we did a big trailer load up, and today I have gotten my goals achieved for packing and sorting my craft cupboard and the dog crate (mum took the dogs home with her yesterday. I miss them!!! But it is good to have them away so I can sort and clean their stuff) so I am feeling good about it all. Not much more packing to be done now, and today is Hubby's last day at his old job, so as of tonight, we will have the next few days to get everything moved up before he starts his new job on 31st! Exciting!!! So looking forward to being up there! :-D


----------



## JJsmom

Merry Christmas everyone! I got a positive on my clearblue digi today! We are super excited! Told my dad this morning, he didn't seem too happy. I ended up breaking down crying because of it but it's not his decision anyways! I went to my grandmother's house and my sister ended up taking me to my Aunt's grave site which was nice of her to do! She passed away 2 weeks ago. On my way home we had a blow out on a tire we just purchased just over 2 months ago and the warranty was voided just a few days ago. LOL! 

Hopefully those ladies with the spotting will have nothing more than just the spotting where your little bean is getting settled in! 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Soulshaken

Merry Christmas ladies!!! 

I hope everyone had a beautiful day with family <3 

We flew from VA to WA (left at 11am got there at 1:45am) UGH what a long trip with two littles! But we made it and it has been SO nice having my mother and father in law helping with the boys so I can get some rest. I feel SO tired and sick this time around it's crazy!! 

We announced this morning and had such positive responses it really made our Christmas so sweet! We left out the multiples talk until we know more ;) 

hope you ladies are doing great I'm loving reading the birth stories!!
  



Attached Files:







Surprise - small.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JJsmom

Soulshaken said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a beautiful day with family <3
> 
> We flew from VA to WA (left at 11am got there at 1:45am) UGH what a long trip with two littles! But we made it and it has been SO nice having my mother and father in law helping with the boys so I can get some rest. I feel SO tired and sick this time around it's crazy!!
> 
> We announced this morning and had such positive responses it really made our Christmas so sweet! We left out the multiples talk until we know more ;)
> 
> hope you ladies are doing great I'm loving reading the birth stories!!

Those long flights across the U.S. are terrible! It's great to hear they are so supportive and were helping you with your little ones! It is very exhausting and it's nice when anyone helps you out when you're tired! Enjoy your break while you're there and try and get some rest!


----------



## KirinM

Morning ladies. So far today no cramps, no spotting and woke up feeling reassuringly nauseous.

My EDD has changed due to me miscalculating my dates which means I'm 7 weeks today.

Christmas Day was kind of strange with no booze. We got up at about 8ish and I was napping by half 12. Was just absolutely shattered. Spent most of the day watching films lying down. Managed to eat Christmas dinner although a pretty small amount. 

Hope everyone had a good day x


----------



## LoveCakes

That's great Kirim, just take it easy and enjoy Christmas.

I started feeling a bit sick on Monday not enough to tie me to the toilet lol just not really fancying food.

We've been telling some close family past few days and it has been fun.


----------



## squirrel.

Happy Christmas ladies!! We've had a house full of family for the past five days or so, so I haven't had a chance to catch up. Going to go through the thread and see what everyone's up to. 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. 

x


----------



## Luvspnk31

Finally told all of my family last Sat when we had our family Christmas. I was so nervous, only my parents knew. My mom had gone out and purchased 2 baby outfits, wrapped them, and then gave one to my DH and one to me to open. It was so funny, the rest of the fam couldn't figure out what was going on! They figured out someone was pg, but didn't expect it to be me, lol. So, even though we were the ones to open the gifts, they kept looking around going " who is it"?? It was sooo... Funny!! They finally figured it out, and while surprised, everyone was excited! Still have to tell DH family. Probably will this week. Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!!


----------



## Wanna007

Happy 7 weeks to all my fellow due date buddies! 

Merry Christmas to everyone xx


----------



## flagirlie7

Arghhh woke up with a sore throat and earache. Can't take any of my usual remedies, so it's been all about hot tea and honey and lemon etc. some OJ and Tylenol. On the other hand I feel quite good preggo-wise.


----------



## AerisandAlex

flagirlie7 said:


> Arghhh woke up with a sore throat and earache. Can't take any of my usual remedies, so it's been all about hot tea and honey and lemon etc. some OJ and Tylenol. On the other hand I feel quite good preggo-wise.

I am have the same things... I've been having lots of lemon lift tea myself to try and help get through all this.


I once again have to change my ultrasound date.... I have been feeling quite impatient today since I talked with scheduling department... apparently they had two ultrasound machines break on them and now have to reschedule everyone...

We're now stuck waiting until January 3rd... I might get impatient this weekend and head over to our local hospital... I've been getting worried about the gallbladder attack I had and how it might have affected our little bean.


On the side note I hope everyone had a good Christmas ^_^
My mother went out and bought us bottles and binkies and then laughed when she gave me the jar of 'Preggo' sauce... it says it's 'Creamy Vodka' flavored so I'm a little worried but curious as to how it tastes lol

My emotions were a bit out of control half of the day as my sister, mother and I had a moment when my aunt and uncle gave us a special ornament we can put my father's picture for next Christmas. Christmas was always my father's favorite holiday and this is our first Christmas without him since he passed away in August. 

After they gave us that ornament and I saw my sister start to cry, I had to leave the room but I couldn't stop my emotions from flooding all over the place and then my mother started, then OH and of course my father's mother (my grandmother) was with us and also started to get emotional... I just tried to keep myself busy after that to keep the kids from worrying about how I was feeling... but aside from all that, it was a good Christmas :)


----------



## flyingduster

200 pages!!!! Gosh we can talk!! Only a couple of months in, and 200 pages already!! Lol.

We are packing the last of everything today, and then doing the big move tomorrow!! Eep!


----------



## july2013

Good luck with the move!

I actually cannot wait to announce, but I'm struggling to find a time that suits. Christmas Day - cousin got engaged. Didn't want to steal his thunder. New Years it's a family housewarming/birthday party for my cousins OH. Again, don't want to steal their thunder. I was thinking during our holiday, seeing as nearly all of my family will be there, and it's after our first scan. Only issue is my in laws will probably go crazy seeing as they won't be there. But it's hard to please everyone when our families are in 2 different countries :dohh:


----------



## Luvspnk31

flyingduster said:


> 200 pages!!!! Gosh we can talk!! Only a couple of months in, and 200 pages already!! Lol.
> 
> We are packing the last of everything today, and then doing the big move tomorrow!! Eep!

I was thinking the same thing, lol. Wonder how many we'll have in august!!!


----------



## Ashley8806

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! We are still putting toys together and playing in our jammies here. Had a great Christmas and of course ate enough for a football team lol hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## Soulshaken

Luvspnk31 said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> 200 pages!!!! Gosh we can talk!! Only a couple of months in, and 200 pages already!! Lol.
> 
> We are packing the last of everything today, and then doing the big move tomorrow!! Eep!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, lol. Wonder how many we'll have in august!!!Click to expand...

Haha I love it! Good luck with the move!!

On the phone setting up my second ultrasound... Doc wanted one sooner than later so we will see! I hate being on hold :dohh:

Found out my nausea medication can cause constipation which I'm suffering with something terrible so I stopped taking it and now feeling rotten again... Haha can't win for losing here!! :growlmad:


----------



## Damita

Aw poor you :)

I need some anti nausea meds it's driving me nuts


----------



## Damita

Just ordered my Doppler very excited :)


----------



## Soulshaken

I LOVED having a Doppler with my last two! So reassuring to hear that little woosh woosh ;)


----------



## Jbaby90

Belated merry Christmas to everyone and I hope you all had a great time!! 
For some reason my subscription to the thread was removed so I'm gonna have to go back and catch up on everyone  
Also I don't think I was added to the front page so could I pretty please be added? I am due August 14 going by online calculators! I have my first scan in 2 hours yippee so I'm praying all is well!!


----------



## clynn11

Added you Jbaby90! Sorry, so many posts I try to get everyone but accidentally miss one or two every now and then.


----------



## Jbaby90

No worries all good  thank you!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies! I made us a signature! I apologize that it is big but it was the only way I can do it! Here's the code. Just take out the * and it will work!

[*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2067579-august-2014-sunflowers-7-angels-70-sunflowers.html"][*img]https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/0a316e5cce62a24797108b707dbfd6a3226121355158pm_zps42e3bb61.png[*/img][*/url]


----------



## tori0713

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! I got to see my bean yesterday thanks to a random pain in my right side that had me crying. I thought it resembled a gallbladder attack but since I don't have a gallbladder, that's what's bizarre about it. I went to the ER and everyone was so kind and helpful. They checked on baby and he/she is perfect! Measuring at 7w (only a day behind lol) and heart rate was 150 bpm. The doctor did say my gestational sac was measuring larger at 8w5d but it's not a cause for concern because the yolk sac wasn't bigger than baby?

Has anyone ever had the sac measure large like that? Of course I get a great report then worry about something being wrong because the sac is so large.


----------



## Jbaby90

I had my scan and all we saw was the gest sac and yolk sac :-( should see more than that at 7 weeks! Anyone had this before??


----------



## linz143

How sure are you on your dates, Jbaby? Is it possible you ovulated later than you thought? When did you get your bfp?


----------



## Jbaby90

I got my bfp at what I thought was 10-11dpo


----------



## AerisandAlex

Jbaby90 said:


> I had my scan and all we saw was the gest sac and yolk sac :-( should see more than that at 7 weeks! Anyone had this before??

Sometimes, honestly baby might be hiding ^_^
I had pain on my right side and caved ran to the hospital because I was worried it might hurt the baby, long story short baby is fine and gallbladder is probably only acting up because we're pregnant lol BUT they showed me the baby on the ultrasound and the little bean was so hard to make out, they were just sitting right in front of the yolk sac against the wall of the gestational sac. If the tech wasn't looking so hard she might have missed seeing the baby on the scan, she really had to be delicate because baby was hiding right next to the yolk sac :)

Do you have another scan scheduled?


Our tech couldn't hear the heartbeat either because baby is so little, only measuring 7weeks 1-4 days give or take, but they were able to see it and measured it the 'silent' way, as she called it, at a nice 167 ^_^ I'm sorry I'm just so happy, I'll have scans tomorrow when I go and pick them up from the hospital.


But I'd just wait until the next scan, your little bean is probably there, just hiding ^_^


----------



## Jbaby90

AerisandAlex said:


> Jbaby90 said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan and all we saw was the gest sac and yolk sac :-( should see more than that at 7 weeks! Anyone had this before??
> 
> Sometimes, honestly baby might be hiding ^_^
> I had pain on my right side and caved ran to the hospital because I was worried it might hurt the baby, long story short baby is fine and gallbladder is probably only acting up because we're pregnant lol BUT they showed me the baby on the ultrasound and the little bean was so hard to make out, they were just sitting right in front of the yolk sac against the wall of the gestational sac. If the tech wasn't looking so hard she might have missed seeing the baby on the scan, she really had to be delicate because baby was hiding right next to the yolk sac :)
> 
> 
> Do you have another scan scheduled?
> 
> 
> Our tech couldn't hear the heartbeat either because baby is so little, only measuring 7weeks 1-4 days give or take, but they were able to see it and measured it the 'silent' way, as she called it, at a nice 167 ^_^ I'm sorry I'm just so happy, I'll have scans tomorrow when I go and pick them up from the hospital.
> 
> 
> But I'd just wait until the next scan, your little bean is probably there, just hiding ^_^Click to expand...

Thank you! 
Hopefully it is just hiding! I will have another scan in about a week and will be getting my hcg checked.
That's so good that you saw ur bub!


----------



## Soulshaken

tori0713 said:


> I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! I got to see my bean yesterday thanks to a random pain in my right side that had me crying. I thought it resembled a gallbladder attack but since I don't have a gallbladder, that's what's bizarre about it. I went to the ER and everyone was so kind and helpful. They checked on baby and he/she is perfect! Measuring at 7w (only a day behind lol) and heart rate was 150 bpm. The doctor did say my gestational sac was measuring larger at 8w5d but it's not a cause for concern because the yolk sac wasn't bigger than baby?
> 
> Has anyone ever had the sac measure large like that? Of course I get a great report then worry about something being wrong because the sac is so large.




Jbaby90 said:


> I had my scan and all we saw was the gest sac and yolk sac :-( should see more than that at 7 weeks! Anyone had this before??

Hey ladies! I wish I had experience to give you on these but unfortunately I'm in the same boat with a million questions about my baby(ies?) I know that every pregnancy is SO different and every baby develops at a different rate so I would try not to worry at this stage (nearly impossible I know) but it sounds like everything is progressing normally so far!! :hugs: 

Doc wants to do the second ultrasound as soon as I get back to VA from our trip to check out the triplet sacs and hopefully healthy baby or babies! I'm so nervous and ready to find out more! Date is January 10th and I'm going to lose my mind until then :wacko:


----------



## Jbaby90

My fingers are crossed for you soulshaken!


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey ladies..

9 weeks today and i've moved up a box :wohoo: Happy 9 weeks to my DD ladies..

I've woken up feeling like crap so i'm off to lay on the sofa... 

CLYNN - I think you missed my post a few pages back, got my 1st scan on 8th January :) 

xx


----------



## victoria1987

I just wanted to let you ladies know that I will be leaving you as we lost our baby on Christmas eve. :cry:

Began bleeding heavily with painful cramps, went into hospital where u/s showed only a sac and blood work showed very low hCG levels. 

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months and lovely August babies :hugs:


----------



## LoveCakes

Oh Victoria I'm so sorry, especially as it was Christmas. I hope 2014 is your year!

I was at work today and am shattered, the severe weather made everything a nightmare. A friend sent round a text seeing who wants to head out tonight but I'm can't face it. Jammies soon I think!


----------



## linz143

Victoria, I am so sorry for your loss. Big hugs hun :(


----------



## lorojovanos

Victoria I'm so sorry love.


----------



## squirrel.

I'm so sorry Victoria!

x


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm so sorry for your loss Victoria :'(

I'm hoping 2014 is your year :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

I am soo sorry for your loss Victoria :hugs:


----------



## Luvspnk31

victoria1987 said:


> I just wanted to let you ladies know that I will be leaving you as we lost our baby on Christmas eve. :cry:
> 
> Began bleeding heavily with painful cramps, went into hospital where u/s showed only a sac and blood work showed very low hCG levels.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months and lovely August babies :hugs:


So sorry. (((Hugs)))


----------



## princess_1991

im so sorry for your loss victoria :hugs:

littleminx our scans are on the same day - how you feeling about it?
im ever so nervous, i keep thinking that theyll so the scan and find nothing, i never had half of these worries with my daughter!

6 weeks today and feeling pants! i have a cough, cold, morning sickness (or all day sickness!) and to top it off ive woken up this morning with a cold sore!


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi ladies. Hope yous all had a lovely Christmas. I havnt caught up on the thread yet as have a lot to catch up on but just wanted to share my excitement first! 
I heard baby's heartbeat this morning on my Doppler! Only for a around a minute then it moved and couldnt find it but it was the most amazing sound ever :cloud9:
Ive been tryinng for the past two weeks even though I know that's silly as so early but couldn't help myself haha and wanted to know how early I could possibly find it rather than waiting til 12 weeks. Couldnt believe it when I actually heard it this time though I really wasn't expecting it!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I got our scans this morning from the hospital so I can finally post them here :)
One baby with a heartbeat of 167... hopefully we'll be able to hear it at our 'official' scan next Friday but for now, watching it flicker was good enough :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/FIRSTSCAN8Weeks_zpsaa199781.jpg


----------



## tori0713

So sorry for your loss, Victoria. Sending hugs.


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm so sorry Victoria xx


----------



## tori0713

Has anyone had nausea pretty bad then it subsided to just food aversions and nausea after eating certain things? I've got it down to a science about things that I feel make me not feel well, but I'm worried because my all day nausea has subsided to occasional nausea. I'm only 7w4d, so I wasn't expecting it to only last for about 2 weeks.


----------



## mirandaprice

I had severe ms for like one day where I was throwing up constantly. Its been nausea indigestion and food aversions since. I hear it can pick back up around 8 weeks though


----------



## JJsmom

So sorry for your loss Victoria!! Hugs!!


----------



## flagirlie7

tori0713 said:


> Has anyone had nausea pretty bad then it subsided to just food aversions and nausea after eating certain things? I've got it down to a science about things that I feel make me not feel well, but I'm worried because my all day nausea has subsided to occasional nausea. I'm only 7w4d, so I wasn't expecting it to only last for about 2 weeks.

I was pretty nauseous week 6, somewhat week 7 and this week (8) barely. I was sooo worried about my u/s but babies are perfectly fine!! My bbs are barely sore. I think it all eventually goes away or comes and goes. No worries :)


----------



## AllStar

So sorry Victoria :hugs: 

My spotting goes away but comes back if I do anything remotely strenuous. Like today we went for a walk and dd who normally walks was a bit sleepy so I ended up carrying her. When I got home, the spotting has started again. And a couple of days ago, hoovering did it! Thankfully dh has been off for Xmas so he's been hoovering but he's back tomorrow. The niggling on my left is getting worse and I'm getting more and more worried about ectopic. I don't know what else this niggling pain could be?


----------



## Soulshaken

So sorry for your loss Victoria and such a hard time of year for loss when it feels like everyone is celebrating around you :hugs: prayers for you!




AerisandAlex said:


> I got our scans this morning from the hospital so I can finally post them here :)
> One baby with a heartbeat of 167... hopefully we'll be able to hear it at our 'official' scan next Friday but for now, watching it flicker was good enough :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/FIRSTSCAN8Weeks_zpsaa199781.jpg

What a beautiful scan! So happy for you dear! :happydance:


----------



## Soulshaken

My nausea was under control with Zofran until I stopped taking it b/c I thought it was making me constipated... Last night I had cramping (from constipation) and I ended up on the toilet or vomiting ALL night... :nope: it was so miserable... I've never vomited like that before, my stomach is sore from the force of it.. so constipated or not, I am NEVER missing a dose of that medication until i'm 12 weeks, apparently even if we only end up with ONE this pregnancy started out as multiples and it's making me TRIPLE sick! :dohh:

AllStar - Hope your spotting goes away soon! You could definitely be experiencing round ligament pain! It can be nagging and worse when you move? I get it too sometimes especially if I get up fast after laying or sitting a while?


----------



## 28329

Oh Victoria, I'm so sorry! Words are never enough. I hope 2014 brings you great news.


----------



## Ichisan

Just popping on quickly, TMI alert sorry ladies but I've become slightly constipated and am finding that when I strain a bit it causes spotting :/ I have my first midwife appointment on tues but do you think I should try and contact her before then? From what I've read it is quite normal and it goes away really quickly but I can't help worrying. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and big big ((hugs)) to those who are now angel mommas.


----------



## AllStar

Soulshaken said:


> My nausea was under control with Zofran until I stopped taking it b/c I thought it was making me constipated... Last night I had cramping (from constipation) and I ended up on the toilet or vomiting ALL night... :nope: it was so miserable... I've never vomited like that before, my stomach is sore from the force of it.. so constipated or not, I am NEVER missing a dose of that medication until i'm 12 weeks, apparently even if we only end up with ONE this pregnancy started out as multiples and it's making me TRIPLE sick! :dohh:
> 
> AllStar - Hope your spotting goes away soon! You could definitely be experiencing round ligament pain! It can be nagging and worse when you move? I get it too sometimes especially if I get up fast after laying or sitting a while?

You really think it could be that? It's the fact that's it's all on the left side that's terrifying me. Tuesday seems so far away and that's if they can even fit me in for a scan that day!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh girls. Today, all I have done is puke and lie in bed. :sick: I feel horrendous.


----------



## KirinM

AllStar said:


> Soulshaken said:
> 
> 
> My nausea was under control with Zofran until I stopped taking it b/c I thought it was making me constipated... Last night I had cramping (from constipation) and I ended up on the toilet or vomiting ALL night... :nope: it was so miserable... I've never vomited like that before, my stomach is sore from the force of it.. so constipated or not, I am NEVER missing a dose of that medication until i'm 12 weeks, apparently even if we only end up with ONE this pregnancy started out as multiples and it's making me TRIPLE sick! :dohh:
> 
> AllStar - Hope your spotting goes away soon! You could definitely be experiencing round ligament pain! It can be nagging and worse when you move? I get it too sometimes especially if I get up fast after laying or sitting a while?
> 
> 
> You really think it could be that? It's the fact that's it's all on the left side that's terrifying me. Tuesday seems so far away and that's if they can even fit me in for a scan that day!Click to expand...

I've had a lot of aching on my left side today. It's been making me worry but I've seen baby in the right place. Could be the same thing?

My spotting with my ectopic never slowed down, it was pretty constant. Did you have your hcg levels checked?


----------



## july2013

So sorry Victoria :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry to hear so many of you are struggling with nausea. My queasiness has subsided, but I find I can't eat a huge variety of foods like I used to. Loads of things that used to be my favourites make me gag at the thought of them (like falafal! I LOVE falafal - especially how they make them at festivals - but just the thought of eating one right now makes me wretch). With the Christmas lunch on Wednesday all I could stomach was the turkey. Meat! I can't get enough meat and am seriously craving meats I can't have - parma ham, salami... ugh! It's going to be a long nine months. My first meal in hospital? A parma ham, salami and brie baguette!! 

Is anyone getting any real cravings yet? I thought I was craving fruit, sweets and salty crisps last week, but this week I _know_ I am craving fruit, sweets and salty crisps. I simply can't fight the urge this week. I saw some haribo in a BBC news article and had to go to the shop to get some. Not to mention hearing the words 'pickled onion' and having to go to the supermarket to get some! So different to last time when all I wanted was lemons and to stay away from meat. I'm the polar opposite this time. I don't buy into food cravings indicating gender, but my family have been suggesting that means it's a girl this time. I just think it suggests I've become unhealthier! From lemons to sweets and crisps!

x


----------



## LoveCakes

I had pretty bad cramping for about a week recently and was getting panicky then had a spicy dinner and realised I hadn't pooped for almost a week. I felt so much better after and the cramping stopped! I know tmi but I'm so glad I worked out what it was

I'd ring the dr anyway just to make sure in case you need to rest. Take care.

I haven't had cravings as such but have gone off sweet food a bit and I normally have such a sweet tooth.


----------



## linz143

No real nausea here yet. Just a couple times when I didn't get enough sleep (typical nausea for that even when I'm NOT pregnant) and when I went on a long winding road to a relative's house for Christmas. Nausea with DD didn't start till 6w5d though so I am assuming it will ramp up by next week. I am 6 weeks today.

As for cravings I had an insatiable craving for Taco Bell last night and giving into it was the greatest thing ever. Then I wanted green bean casserole (usually can't stand it) so I made a small one and ate half of it! It was amazing.

With DD all I wanted was cake, sugar, and more cake.


----------



## AllStar

KirinM said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soulshaken said:
> 
> 
> My nausea was under control with Zofran until I stopped taking it b/c I thought it was making me constipated... Last night I had cramping (from constipation) and I ended up on the toilet or vomiting ALL night... :nope: it was so miserable... I've never vomited like that before, my stomach is sore from the force of it.. so constipated or not, I am NEVER missing a dose of that medication until i'm 12 weeks, apparently even if we only end up with ONE this pregnancy started out as multiples and it's making me TRIPLE sick! :dohh:
> 
> AllStar - Hope your spotting goes away soon! You could definitely be experiencing round ligament pain! It can be nagging and worse when you move? I get it too sometimes especially if I get up fast after laying or sitting a while?
> 
> 
> You really think it could be that? It's the fact that's it's all on the left side that's terrifying me. Tuesday seems so far away and that's if they can even fit me in for a scan that day!Click to expand...
> 
> I've had a lot of aching on my left side today. It's been making me worry but I've seen baby in the right place. Could be the same thing?
> 
> My spotting with my ectopic never slowed down, it was pretty constant. Did you have your hcg levels checked?Click to expand...

Yes, last Monday and Wednesday (16th and 18th) and they came out as 170 and 500 and something. The doctor was happy with that because they more than doubled but I felt that they were low? Doctor didn't even want me to get a scan as he's confident it's not an ectopic as I'm not bent over in pain but I've read lots of threads/stories where some women have little or no pain until it's ruptured so I'm still worried. He's phoning the EPU Monday to try get me a scan on Tuesday but only because I'm spotting again. Those numbers are quite low aren't they?


----------



## linz143

AllStar said:


> Yes, last Monday and Wednesday (16th and 18th) and they came out as 170 and 500 and something. The doctor was happy with that because they more than doubled but I felt that they were low? Doctor didn't even want me to get a scan as he's confident it's not an ectopic as I'm not bent over in pain but I've read lots of threads/stories where some women have little or no pain until it's ruptured so I'm still worried. He's phoning the EPU Monday to try get me a scan on Tuesday but only because I'm spotting again. Those numbers are quite low aren't they?

AllStar - how many dpo were you when those numbers were drawn? Even if the are low, doubling (or more) is a sign of a healthy pregnancy progressing.


----------



## KirinM

Allstar - I don't know much about levels other than with an ectopic they rarely rise and when they do it isn't properly. Mine got to 150 and stopped doing much else but never dropped.

I think a scan will be a good idea to put your mind at rest but I think your levels doubling is a positive sign that the baby is in the right place.


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm so sorry about ur loss Victoria!


----------



## july2013

I'm having some terrible ms and nausea at the moment :sick:

And I'm craving lots of ice-cream, Terry's chocolate orange and corn on the cob!


----------



## AllStar

Thanks ladies. Going by lmp I was 5+4 and 6 weeks when I had blood taken but I ovulate late and those dates could be up to a week different. I think you're right, the idea of ectopic is in my head and I need the scan for peace of mind more than anything.


----------



## Ashley8806

My cravings have been for turkey Reubens and carrots wiyh ranch :/ so weird


----------



## addy1

So sorry for your loss Victoria:( :hugs:


----------



## addy1

I am all day sick....so tired....eating only toast....have a pretty noticeable bump (baby #3), but yet I still feel like this is not happening. I can't get excited and can't get past my previous loss. I have a scan on Tuesday, and I am so nervous. I have had 2 healthy pregnancies, but that one loss has left me totally scared and shaken. 

Sorry to be such a downer, but is anyone else struggling?? I find my anxiety is awful right now.:nope:


----------



## clynn11

addy1 :hugs: I am sure your scan is going to go perfectly fine. I'm sure all of us are worried something will go wrong. I know I am. And i'm sure that worry is amplified even more when you've already experienced a loss. This is your rainbow, take home babe! Don't fret :) You're gonna have a perfect scan and a perfect lil babe come August!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

addy1 said:


> I am all day sick....so tired....eating only toast....have a pretty noticeable bump (baby #3), but yet I still feel like this is not happening. I can't get excited and can't get past my previous loss. I have a scan on Tuesday, and I am so nervous. I have had 2 healthy pregnancies, but that one loss has left me totally scared and shaken.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer, but is anyone else struggling?? I find my anxiety is awful right now.:nope:


I find myself feeling the same way some days. I am trying so hard to be excited, but for some reason this time around its harder. My anxiety is also bad right now. I have hypothyroidism, and usually I feel this way when my numbers are off. I get my blood drawn tomorrow , so I'm def hoping that's the reason. I do understand what ur saying, though. I hope ur able as this pg progresses ur anxiety eases Nd you can get excited. It's totally understandable, though. Try not to beat ur self up! :)


----------



## JJsmom

LoveCakes said:


> I had pretty bad cramping for about a week recently and was getting panicky then had a spicy dinner and realised I hadn't pooped for almost a week. I felt so much better after and the cramping stopped! I know tmi but I'm so glad I worked out what it was
> 
> I'd ring the dr anyway just to make sure in case you need to rest. Take care.
> 
> I haven't had cravings as such but have gone off sweet food a bit and I normally have such a sweet tooth.

Ohh, this happened to me during my last pregnancy! I went off sweets and at 12 weeks I went off meat! It was so hard to eat anything but lived off black beans and was eventually able to add chicken back into my meals. No red meat what so ever. Ended up having a little boy. 

As far as cravings, I know it's really early but I have been wanting cheetos cheese puffs for the last 2 weeks and this was even before I found out we were pregnant. DH was laughing and asked if I was and I told him no. I've never liked cheese puffs before and now I can't eat enough of them.


----------



## MomWife

Victoria, I am so sorry for you loss. :hugs:


----------



## Soulshaken

Allstar -try not to worry but definitely mention the pain to your Doc, there are so many things in pregnancy that can cause pain even kidney stones or as simple as a urinary tract infection! It's so hard to tell sometimes! 

I totally understand what you ladies mean about the anxiety after already experiencing a loss, it's so hard to get excited about a pregnancy and baby when you are scared that everything could come crashing down in one day (because it has before) praying for peace for you ladies! Today I am pregnant and today I'm in love with my baby(ies?) so I'm trying to be thankful for today and go from there! :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Victoria!! So sorry.... Words don't express it though. Xxx


As for cravings, I haven't really had any cravings yet, but I have gone off sweet food and chocolate, and chow down on salty chips!! Lol.


So it has been a tiring few days, but we have moved!!! We are staying with the in laws so all our stuff is in their double garage and scattered around their house. It is a bit chaotic, but we will get there!! Monster thinks it is awesome living with Nana and Pop, and it is great having family here to entertain him! In particular my incredible little sister has been a GOD SEND, she came and stayed with us since Christmas and basically was my full time nanny while we packed and moved. Monster adores her, and she is only 17, so it is just so so awesome. And now we live only 15 mins from her and my mum (rather than the 1.5 hours away we were before!) so will see so much more of them!!! YAY!!

The in laws house is out in the country, so tomorrow we are heading in to town so DH can sort some stuff for his new job starting on Tuesday and I will go see mum and my sister, and cuddle my dogs who are staying with them. I may pop down to the hospital to see what I can find out about the local midwives too.

Lots still to do at the old place before we can sell it, but the first big step of actually moving up here has now happened! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Jbaby90

Anyone have their blood drawn between 6 and 7 weeks? If so what was ur hcg?


----------



## KirinM

Addy - I am really struggling with anxiety at the moment and in fact have started having minor panic attacks. I think it's because I'm so worried I'm going to miscarry. My nausea calmed down a lot recently and so I was certain it meant everything was going to go wrong. I worry because I don't have the all day bloating a lot of people mention too. It's really a tricky time but it sounds like we're far from alone x


----------



## Damita

Ah nothing like throwing up all morning :(


----------



## mel28nicole

Hey ladies I apologize for the sig being so big last time, but I made a new one! This is it:

https://i.imgur.com/2L8H4Cs.gif

Paste the code in your signature, just take out the *. Could you put this on the first page so others can use it?

[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2067579-august-2014-sunflowers-8-angels-70-sunflowers.html][*IMG]https://i.imgur.com/2L8H4Cs.gif[*/IMG][*/URL]


----------



## AllStar

Sorry to bug you again ladies but I'm bleeding a little more now. Still very light but more than I have been. Do I call someone or do I just wait it out and hopefully get a scan on Tuesday? Also feeling ever so slightly crampy?


----------



## MummyJade

Hello ladies,

not managed to catch up yet... hope all is well... off to catch up now 
x


----------



## MummyJade

AllStar said:


> Sorry to bug you again ladies but I'm bleeding a little more now. Still very light but more than I have been. Do I call someone or do I just wait it out and hopefully get a scan on Tuesday? Also feeling ever so slightly crampy?

I would call someone love, even if they dont do anything or advise anything, at least your mind will be put at rest x


----------



## pootle33

Well I have achieved nothing today really...I am like a zombie I am so tired!! Had a real craving for tuna bake potato at lunch which tasted great. Otherwise I feel the nausea has ramped up slightly now.....please stay away!!

I don't think I can cope with going back to work on 6th Jan...thankfully we can work from home which is going to be a god send for me!!


----------



## bananabump

Hii ladies can I join you? I got my bfp yesterday and I've done a digi which says I'm 5 weeks :) So I think my edd is 28/08. So excited xx


----------



## 28329

Welcome and congratulations


----------



## KirinM

AllStar said:


> Sorry to bug you again ladies but I'm bleeding a little more now. Still very light but more than I have been. Do I call someone or do I just wait it out and hopefully get a scan on Tuesday? Also feeling ever so slightly crampy?

I think because you're so anxious it might be worth calling your emergency GP or going to A&E. I don't know how likely a scan will be given it's the weekend but if you make sure they know you're in pain and bleeding and concerned about an ectopic they might be willing to do more bloods.


----------



## xEmmaDx

I'm still not feeling pregnant, no ms which is good I suppose but because I feel ok I don't feel pregnant. Got the cold at the moment so that's making me feel a little yuk but apart from bloating and sore boobs still nothing unusual. Lack of symptoms should be a good thing but it terrifies me lol.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## clynn11

Awesome mel28nicole, I added it to the front page :)


----------



## clynn11

Congrats bananabump! I added you to the front page as well :)

AllStar- so sorry you're having some bleeding hun but many women experience light and heavy bleeding and go on to have healthy pregnancies. Personally, I would probably call because I know I would be freaking out. For reassurance. Last night I had one spot of blood after a BM and was flipping. Luckily nothing since. I have my FX for you!


----------



## HWPG

EmmaD, I'm a week ahead of you and also have very few to no symptoms. I worry also but I guess we're just a couple of those lucky ladies.....? It just seems like after waiting so long (for me) it's a little let down to not feel anything ;) but whatever, I'm pregnant, that's what matters!


----------



## lilmissmup

You ladies with no symptoms can have my all day long nausea! Free of charge! ;)

TMI but i did a poo this morning after a few days constipation and feel loads lighter! So good to do a poo!!! :lol:


----------



## bananabump

AllStar -I had bleeding with my first from 6 to 9 weeks and had an early scan because I was so worried. Everything was fine and my little boy is a perfectly healthy 2.5 year old xx


----------



## 28329

I have no symptoms too. The odd nausea but thats it. Was same with my son.


----------



## AllStar

Thanks ladies, I did call but they said because I'm not having severe pain or major cramps I'm best to just wait it out til Monday when the doctor is going to call me anyway. I just need to try relax I guess and rest as much as is possible with two LOs to run about after  

Thanks for your help though ladies, will let you know what happens. 

Congrats to new bfp  hope everyone else is well x


----------



## july2013

I'm having every symptom possible today. I have barely slept in 4 days and I could barely function. My symptoms were bad with my son, and then eased off by 8-10 weeks and were gone by the end of 1st tri. Hoping it's the case this time too, although i'm much worse with this pregnancy.


----------



## WanaBaba

Wow finally caught up with 30 or so pages! You ladies can talk haha.

Leinzlove, vivianjean and Victoria I am so so sorry for your losses :hugs:

So happy for all you ladies with the beautiful scans!

I am still feeling all day nausea, it went away for a couple of days but then came straight back! I can eat most foods now though which is great, whereas before I could only eat bland foods. Well crackers and potatoes and not much else! I still can't even look at tea or coffee without feeling sick but glad I can eat again intime for all the yummy Xmas food!

Tried my Doppler again this morning, was feeling so hopeful after hearing the heartbeat yesterday but I couldn't find it today so a little disappointed about that but I know it's still quite early.

I have been craving lasagna which is strange as I usually don't eat much meat at all. Oh and can not get enough of sweet and sour sauce omg yum!

It's my daughters birthday tomorrow I can't beleive she is 3 already! And then we are off to Paris for a few nights over new year! So excited! :) xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

bananabump said:


> Hii ladies can I join you? I got my bfp yesterday and I've done a digi which says I'm 5 weeks :) So I think my edd is 28/08. So excited xx

Congrats!!! You are most welcome! :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Had a craving for a pulled pork,sandwich with red onion. It was sooo...... Good, but now I'm so nauseous. :( such a bummer.


----------



## AerisandAlex

addy1 said:


> I am all day sick....so tired....eating only toast....have a pretty noticeable bump (baby #3), but yet I still feel like this is not happening. I can't get excited and can't get past my previous loss. I have a scan on Tuesday, and I am so nervous. I have had 2 healthy pregnancies, but that one loss has left me totally scared and shaken.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer, but is anyone else struggling?? I find my anxiety is awful right now.:nope:

I'm was in the exact same boat... even with our two little ones, the loss we had last year had me extra nervous about our scan... when I went to the hospital with that pain and they said they were going to do a dating scan. I was excited, but when when I finally got in that room, I was ready to burst into tears. I didn't think I could handle any bad news, but the tech turned the screen to me and smiled and said everything was just fine :) She said she was surprised that I even worried because of how sick I was feeling.

If you're miserable, then the pregnancy is going well ^_^ I have high hopes your scan is going to turn out just perfect ^_^ 
If you're having no symptoms, your pregnancy could be going well too so it's hard to tell sometimes, but if you have symptoms, I'd definately say things are going well ^_^ 
With my daughter, I didn't have the sickness, but was I so tired all the time and hungry... I even had a little bit of bleeding myself but she's a healthy 7 year old now lol 
With my son I had no symptoms, at least no obvious ones like morning sickness or tired all the time, (I was forced to work over 60 hours during my first trimester since I worked for AT&T and we got our positive when the iPhone 3GS was released so we had mandatory overtime.., I simply had no time to sleep no matter how much I wanted it lol :p )

With the morning sickness, I'd ask your doctor for some Zolfrin... when I was at the hospital, they asked if I was getting sick a lot, I told them 'Well, yes, but I'm pregnant, I kind of expect it" lol I didn't think they could do anything for it, but they gave me an IV and gave me anti-nausea medication, Zolfrin. I felt amazing, best I'd felt in weeks, they gave me a prescription for it upon the discharge and said it is the safest most common medication given to pregnant women with really bad morning sickness. It's one tablet that melts on your tongue, kind of tastes like cherry, and the nausea is just gone! 

I even asked the pharmacist how 'safe' it was for pregnancy because the last thing I want to do is hurt the little one, and he said there is no risk at all, none. I know this prescription is going to run out in a week, hopefully the nausea will stop by then, but if it doesn't I'm going to ask my OB to continue it. 


Also, Congrats to all the new :bfp: s!! H&H 9 Months!! ^_^


----------



## pootle33

Good morning everyone!
Had an interesting sleep last nigh as DH seems to have damaged shoulder and was awake half the night so think we will paying a visit to the hospital today :wacko:

Tomorrow is my first midwife appt so quite excited even though not a lot will happen there. But it will start to feel more real!!

Hope you all have a good day. No nausea so far-just had a cinnamon bagel. I'm going to try the sea sickness bands today if I feel it coming on....!


----------



## aussiettc

Hi all I was hoping to join you.
I'm due with number 5 on the 28th. 
So far no symptoms other than being tired but that old be from my insomnia more than pregnancy. 

I hope that everyone is feeling better. I have my scan on the 9th of January. I'm a bit nervous as I had 2 miscarriages in 2010 so untill I see the bubs on the scan I'll stay nervous.


----------



## KirinM

Congratulations Aussiettc and welcome.

Allstar - how are you doing today?


----------



## AllStar

KirinM said:


> Congratulations Aussiettc and welcome.
> 
> Allstar - how are you doing today?

I'm ok thank you. Bleeding has eased a little and it's turned brown rather than red. I'm trying my best to take it easy so I don't make it worse again. Luckily dh has a half day today so will be home soon. Doctor said he'd phone in the morning with what appointment he manages to get me for scan. Hope he phones early


----------



## AllStar

I spoke too soon, bleeding red again :-(


----------



## 28329

Oh allstar, I'm sorry your body is putting you through this. I hope your upcoming appointment brings good news.


----------



## xEmmaDx

HWPG said:


> EmmaD, I'm a week ahead of you and also have very few to no symptoms. I worry also but I guess we're just a couple of those lucky ladies.....? It just seems like after waiting so long (for me) it's a little let down to not feel anything ;) but whatever, I'm pregnant, that's what matters!

That's exactly how I feel, I just need some reassurance. Can't wait for my scan :D


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to the new ladies with BFP's!! 

Allstar, hopefully everything will be ok with your bubs! I will say that the last time I was on the forums last year when I was pg, a lady kept bleeding and was terrified. She went in to have a scan and she just happened to have a pocket of blood that was close to her baby but that's where the bleeding was coming from. She went on to have her baby, so hopefully it's nothing serious! Hope the doc can give you some reassurance!! :hugs:

I'm not sleeping the best. Insomnia, and either my 6 month old is teething or has a cold. He woke up every hour or two on the hour. I laid down right around 1am and he was up, and it just went from there. I'm also trying to figure out breastfeeding while pregnant. My breasts are so tender and they hurt so bad now, just like they did when DS2 was first born and started feeding. Not too nauseous yet, but I'm only 5 weeks and I didn't get too nauseous with DS1 or DS2. Only had food aversions with DS2. So I'm looking forward to seeing what happens with this pregnancy!

First appt is Thursday to confirm pregnancy.


----------



## july2013

Just been to the toilet and there was a little bit of blood when I wiped. I've had some spotting on and off these past few days. My scan on Friday can't come soon enough!


----------



## clynn11

sorry you're spotting July2013 :hugs: I'm sure all is okay! Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## MummyJade

Hope all you ladies are well...

I was hugging the toilet at my mums this morning! So glad she knows now! Had positive reactions from all family members... My daughter is very excited! She is looking forward to being involved all the way through! My mum is just as excited... 

Cant believe Xmas is over for another year! Decs are down tomorrow... and all toys will be sorted away... 
x


----------



## Ssoutherngal

We are pregnant with our first child, found about 3 weeks ago. Go to the Dr for our first ultrasound 12/30 they have an EDD for us around 8/10/2014


----------



## Soulshaken

Welcome to the new ladies!

So sorry for those that are spotting, It is so incredibly nerve wracking to have worry like that 24/7!!! 

Not going to stay on long I'm so unbelievably sick... I've never experienced anything like this with any pregnancy before... Hope you ladies have a blessed day I'll catch up later <3


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals!
So sorry for all the sick ladies; hope it eases but at least you know your baby is healthy and strong.
Afm, nine weeks and I think I have a true 'bump'. The bit that normally pokes out below my belly button can no longer be sucked in, and by the end of the day it's definitely 'popped'. I feel so silly, but I'm feeling pretty good, not sick, and not fat or bloated, just..... Popped.
Anyways, off to have tea and dessert. :)


----------



## Bellybump89

Can I join you ladies? I'm due August 15 or August 30th.. My scan is jan 13 and I find out for sure then


----------



## MrsBB1323

hey can i join? my estimated due date is august 26th 2014. i am currently 5w5d. :)my first scan is January 13th and i am too spotting. glad im not alone.


----------



## 28329

Welcome and congratulations to the new bfp's

so tired this morning, my son caught my daughters cold and now I'm getting it. No fun.


----------



## Arlandria

Hello Hello Hello!!!! 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! I'll be honest our's has gone far too fast! I'm back in work today :(

Apart from literally dying of the flu and not being able to take anything for it, we had a nice festive few days. My Daughter was delighted to see all of her presents and as per usual was far too spoilt!

Sorry to hear those ladies who are spotting, I know how worrying it can be! This pregnancy is having the total opposite effect on me than last time - I have absolutely zero symptoms!!! And as people might say thats great, I'm now worrying what if!!! 

I have another midwife appointment on the 9th Jan, not had my scan date yet though!! I'll be 10+4 weeks by then so cannot be far behind...seems I'm going to be scanned really late!

We told all of our family on Christmas day - it was great! They are all so happy! We got DD to hold up a painting that said "I'm going to be a big sister!" so Olivia now knows! It's such a relief not having to keep it a secret!

So for now my fellow Sunflower-Momma's take care and i'll try and catch up with you all soon XXXXXX


----------



## MummyJade

Morning Ladies,

Sorry to hear of all the spotting hopefully all turns well.. massive hugs...

I am feeling ok today... Not hugged the toilet yet!! 

Soulshaken I bet your more sick cos of the possibility of 3 babies... Maybe that could be a good sign that there is more then 1... x


----------



## KirinM

Morning ladies. Urgh my nausea has come back full force today. I'm relieved because its absence was really worrying but goodness me I forgot how debilitating nausea can be.

Plus I had quite an upset stomach this morning. Thankfully I still have a few days off work. BF has gone back to work but did all the cleaning last night so I get to lounge about today.

Finding I'm eating very strong flavoured foods at the moment. Pickled onion flavoured monster munch to be precise! Still have a poor appetite.


----------



## Damita

:hugs:

Got my Doppler today only found the placenta - husband is going to try later he's better than me at these things.

Nap time for lil & I - only a week till booking app and 2 weeks till scan eeeek


----------



## Buttons_01

Hi Everyone! .. Hope you all have a lovely day. I am so looking forward to the new year! But unfortunately i cant drink and all my family are getting together and having a party! But ahh well, its all totally worth it.
i think my sickness is gone, im not only hugging the toilet if i eat something that doesn't sit right with baby lol! So now i am kinda scared of what to eat cause throwing up is just the worst! .. But apart from that i feel fine. Peeing a lot more and my stomach feels slightly tender but all is good. First pregnancy isn't so bad :)


----------



## mysteriouseye

I tried on my Doppler the other day and couldnt find anything either :( xx


----------



## KirinM

So annoyed! My appointment with the midwife isn't until 27th January. I'll be nearly 12 weeks and still won't have spoken to anyone! I'm considered high risk because of my epilepsy but still nothing.

To make matters worse I've been told I have to go to a clinic which is miles away despite the fact there are midwives about three streets away. Really pissed off as I don't drive and it'll mean a taxi or several buses. Arggghh.


----------



## HWPG

Happy OLIVE to my EDD buddies :)


----------



## addy1

So nervous! My ultrasound is tomorrow. I can't wait for this worry to be over. Still feeling a lot of symptoms, but still feeling so anxious. 

Wish I could fast forward time!!


----------



## lovenoel

Hello everybody...can I join here?

My edd is August 31st. :) 

I'm 5w1d today and sick with worry about everything! This is my first pregnancy so of course I am overanalyzing anything and everything. I had levels drawn at 4w4d which were above 3k and I have a scan scheduled for January 9th. 

I am freaking out! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mrsswaffer

So, I've been in hospital for the past two days with hyperemesis gravidarum - again! :sick: I had it with my first pregnancy, and actually stayed twice as long. Waiting for my discharge papers as I type. :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

KirinM said:


> So annoyed! My appointment with the midwife isn't until 27th January. I'll be nearly 12 weeks and still won't have spoken to anyone! I'm considered high risk because of my epilepsy but still nothing.
> 
> To make matters worse I've been told I have to go to a clinic which is miles away despite the fact there are midwives about three streets away. Really pissed off as I don't drive and it'll mean a taxi or several buses. Arggghh.

That does sound very frustrating, I'd expect the midwife to want to see you sooner as well with the epilepsy, I'm so sorry you're going through this... at the very least I hope these next few weeks go quick for you.

lovenoel - Welcome and Congrats!! Happy Healthy 9 Months ^_^ My friend had her little boy on August 31st, I always thought that was neat because school starts around that time so on top of starting school, they get a nice little celebration from their teachers ^_^

HWPG - Happy 9 Weeks!! ^_^

july2013 - I hope the spotting stops soon for you and these days go fast! January 3rd does sound so far away, but I try and think about it like it's only 4 days away :) Can't wait for your scan ^_^ 

Ssoutherngal, Bellybump89, MrsBB1323, & aussiettc - Congrats!! Happy Healthy 9 Months :D


AllStar - I'm thinking about you hun and I've got my fingers crossed for some good news for you :hugs:


----------



## KirinM

Mrswaffer - poor you! Have they been able to help at all? I don't know much about it.

Addy - good luck for tomorrow. I'll be patiently waiting to hear how its gone.


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome to our new August-mummies-to-be! 

Sorry to hear some of you are experiencing spotting. I can only imagine how worrying that must be and I hope it stops soon for you all.

MrsWaffer - Poor you! I hope your hyperemesis doesn't last long and you recover soon. It sounds so tough!

KirinM - Is that your booking in apppointment at 12 weeks? It's unusually late. Can you call the midwife to discuss the fact that you have epilepsy and were under the impression you'd be seen sooner? 

x


----------



## linz143

My morning sickness made an appearance over the weekend at 6w2d as opposed to 6w5d with DD. So maybe that means girl again? So far it's not awful as long as I keep food in my stomach, but I also know that last time it just toyed with me for the first week before ramping up into the awful all day nausea. I do have my sea bands on and they seem to take the edge off. If I have to wear them all day, every day, then that's what I'll do! Also drinking ginger tea and munching on Saltines.

First scan is next monday and I can not wait!! Just wishing this week by already!


----------



## purplespecs

Hey! Can I join you ladies? Based on my LMP i'm due on the 17th August with my second baby :D :D I've got my booking appointment on the 13th January but no scan date as yet. I'm high risk though due to many complications throughout my first pregnancy (obstetric cholestasis/pre-eclampsia/DVT/pulmonary embolism) so I'm hoping I will be seen by the consultant and get a scan date fairly quickly.

I'm feeling as rough as rats at the minute which I can only take to be a good sign! But still, it's rubbish spending the day hugging the toilet whilst looking after a 10 month old!


----------



## mel28nicole

Had my first appointment and everything went well! My first scan is Friday!!! :)


----------



## 28329

Finally got my first midwife appointment on January 13th. I'll be exactly 10 weeks so my first scan won't be long after. We're contemplating a private scan before then though.


----------



## LoveCakes

Fingers crossed all the spotting is just nuisance!

I'm loving seeing the beautiful scans! I have another one on Thursday at my local hospital at 8+4 woo hoo

Kirim are we still due date buddies or did you change your dates?

I was being a smug about not being nauseus, I'm feeling bokey past few days. Not enough to be sick but enough to only want to eat certain foods. On Saturday I had chicken tikka (meat on its own) and cream cheese sandwhiches for dinner?!

Bit emotional too, the Star Wars ending made me want to cry and on Saturday OH was really annoying me for no reason. Well, he won't let me do anything and I shouted at him for not trusting me to decide what is best. Poor pet, I've 7 months to go...

Oh and anyone having crazy dreams, mine are normally really boring but they've got really odd. Last night I dreamt I took my baby boy swimming and forgot and left him in the chnging room... oops


----------



## KirinM

Thanks ladies. I'll try calling the midwives again after New Year because my appointment on 27th will be my booking appointment and as you say, it's really late.

What happens at the booking appointment? Is it important to have it earlier? The person I spoke to also told me she'd fax something over to the hospital to arrange a scan.

I also got my hospital appointment through so I see a consultant on 6 February. So nothing for 12 weeks and then 2 appointments within 10 days.:dohh:


----------



## KirinM

LoveCakes said:


> Fingers crossed all the spotting is just nuisance!
> 
> I'm loving seeing the beautiful scans! I have another one on Thursday at my local hospital at 8+4 woo hoo
> 
> Kirim are we still due date buddies or did you change your dates?
> 
> I was being a smug about not being nauseus, I'm feeling bokey past few days. Not enough to be sick but enough to only want to eat certain foods. On Saturday I had chicken tikka (meat on its own) and cream cheese sandwhiches for dinner?!
> 
> Bit emotional too, the Star Wars ending made me want to cry and on Saturday OH was really annoying me for no reason. Well, he won't let me do anything and I shouted at him for not trusting me to decide what is best. Poor pet, I've 7 months to go...
> 
> Oh and anyone having crazy dreams, mine are normally really boring but they've got really odd. Last night I dreamt I took my baby boy swimming and forgot and left him in the chnging room... oops

I think I had my dates wrong so I've put myself back 4 days :(


----------



## LoveCakes

Kirin, we could still go the same day lol! It's only a few days, as long as everything is well.


----------



## linz143

EDD is really just a guess + or - a week or two. In my last birth club my due date buddy and I both had Nov 21st. She went on the 14th, and I went on the 29th, so despite being due on the same day, our babies are over 2 weeks apart!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Sooooo... Tired today. My 3 yr old has been so grumpy the last few days, really been testing me. I know it's normal, but with the way I've been feeling, it just compounds it. By 6 all I want is bed!


----------



## nlb

We had out first appt. today. And got to see the heart beat. It was 113. They said everything looks good. The EDD is August 23


----------



## JJsmom

Elle, sorry to hear you're spotting! Hoping it goes away for you and all the other ladies that are spotting as well!

mrsswaffer, hate to see you with hg again! Hopefully this time it wont be so bad!

My first appt is on Thursday and I'm not sure exactly what they will do other than take a test and maybe a check up. Will find out in 3 days! I'm excited!!

nlb, congrats on seeing the hb!!


----------



## lorojovanos

CRAZY update for me!

After being in emerge all day yesterday and them telling me it was an ectopic after a beta of 17,000, and nothing showing on a trans abdominal us, I find out today, there are two babies in there!


----------



## Luvspnk31

lorojovanos said:


> CRAZY update for me!
> 
> After being in emerge all day yesterday and them telling me it was an ectopic after a beta of 17,000, and nothing showing on a trans abdominal us, I find out today, there are two babies in there!


Been following , yea!!! Two precious miracles! So happy for u!


----------



## addy1

lorojovanos said:


> CRAZY update for me!
> 
> After being in emerge all day yesterday and them telling me it was an ectopic after a beta of 17,000, and nothing showing on a trans abdominal us, I find out today, there are two babies in there!

Wow!! Sorry it has been such a roller coaster for you, but CONGRATULATIONS!! How exciting:)
:yellow::yellow:


----------



## linz143

Two babies!! Congrats!! That is amazing news!!


----------



## clynn11

Ok, I think I have everything updated on the front.

Ladies, if you know your first scan dates and I do not have them on the front page, please post them again! Same if you're having intuition about gender :)

And if you'd like me to add your first scan pic to the front page, please re-upload them! It's hard going back through all the 100+ pages  lol


----------



## linz143

My mama's intuition is telling me girl!


----------



## flyingduster

Wow!!! What a balls up by the emergency department to miss TWO though!!?? But woohoo, congrats!! What a rollercoaster of emotions, I am so glad it is an upwards emotion now though! 


As for me, I finally got to go in to town today and went in to the maternity ward and talked to the midwives there. They added all my details to their books, and a midwife will call me within the week to arrange a booking appointment etc. They would normally call me back tomorrow, but with tomorrow being new years day it stuffs up the usual thing so they will call me within the week anyway. I am just glad to get the ball rolling anyway! :-D


----------



## Soulshaken

MummyJade said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear of all the spotting hopefully all turns well.. massive hugs...
> 
> I am feeling ok today... Not hugged the toilet yet!!
> 
> Soulshaken I bet your more sick cos of the possibility of 3 babies... Maybe that could be a good sign that there is more then 1... x

Definitely would make sense and we will see on the 10th! I have absolutely never been sicker that's for sure :p



mrsswaffer said:


> So, I've been in hospital for the past two days with hyperemesis gravidarum - again! :sick: I had it with my first pregnancy, and actually stayed twice as long. Waiting for my discharge papers as I type. :)

So sorry you have been so miserable !! Hope your feeling better momma! 



nlb said:


> We had out first appt. today. And got to see the heart beat. It was 113. They said everything looks good. The EDD is August 23

Yay for a hb!!!!!



lorojovanos said:


> CRAZY update for me!
> 
> After being in emerge all day yesterday and them telling me it was an ectopic after a beta of 17,000, and nothing showing on a trans abdominal us, I find out today, there are two babies in there!

Holy cow that's amazing!!! :hugs: can't wait to find out if we will be mommies to multiples together!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing okay today it's hard to catch up chasing two toddlers and hugging the toilet but my hubs and his parent are helping tremendously, thank God we are on vacation!


----------



## AerisandAlex

lorojovanos said:


> CRAZY update for me!
> 
> After being in emerge all day yesterday and them telling me it was an ectopic after a beta of 17,000, and nothing showing on a trans abdominal us, I find out today, there are two babies in there!

Omg that's such great news!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Bellybump89

lorojovanos said:


> CRAZY update for me!
> 
> After being in emerge all day yesterday and them telling me it was an ectopic after a beta of 17,000, and nothing showing on a trans abdominal us, I find out today, there are two babies in there!

Woah! Congrats! That's amazing


----------



## mrsswaffer

Feeling much better now that I'm home. They've sent me home with 3 different anti-emetics, so I should be able to tackle the nausea now. :) Glad I'm not in hospital for the new year! Happy NYE everyone! :D


----------



## Damita

Bellybump89 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> CRAZY update for me!
> 
> After being in emerge all day yesterday and them telling me it was an ectopic after a beta of 17,000, and nothing showing on a trans abdominal us, I find out today, there are two babies in there!
> 
> Woah! Congrats! That's amazingClick to expand...

Wow congrats amazing!


----------



## squirrel.

Lorojovanos - Huge congratulations! What a turn around!

I am suffering today! I hadsuch a bad cold over Christmas and it's just turned into sinusitus. I don't know why I'm surprised. I get this every year around this time. It is so painful!! I have a splitting headache all around my right eye, which becomes a blinding pain when I stand up or have to lean down (which I have to do quite a lot with my toddler). I so wish I could take something for it, but I don't even want to take paracetemol as it's still the sensitive first 12 weeks. What a lovely holidy this has been - me horrible cold and sinusitus and my son horrible horrible teething, my bad cold and chicken pox. I'm going to need another holiday to recover from this one.

x


----------



## addy1

squirrel. said:


> Lorojovanos - Huge congratulations! What a turn around!
> 
> I am suffering today! I hadsuch a bad cold over Christmas and it's just turned into sinusitus. I don't know why I'm surprised. I get this every year around this time. It is so painful!! I have a splitting headache all around my right eye, which becomes a blinding pain when I stand up or have to lean down (which I have to do quite a lot with my toddler). I so wish I could take something for it, but I don't even want to take paracetemol as it's still the sensitive first 12 weeks. What a lovely holidy this has been - me horrible cold and sinusitus and my son horrible horrible teething, my bad cold and chicken pox. I'm going to need another holiday to recover from this one.
> 
> x


I feel the same way! My little one is getting her four cuspids (canines) and it has been so hard on her. She has been fighting a head cold and has been sleeping terribly. I have been so sick with the flu and morning sickness.....time for a break!!


----------



## squirrel.

Oh the canines are hard, I remember those. I always think whatever he is teething is the hardest, but genuinly these last back molars have been the worst just because of the length of time he has been in pain. It's been bad for three/four weeks now and they've only just cut through. We've had fevers every day for the past week, some to do with teething, some to do with the chicken pox. He stopped eating anything solid for a week and has only just started again today and would whinge and cry all night. I can't wait for these teeth to come through as they'll be his last. 

x


----------



## mirandaprice

lorojovanos said:


> CRAZY update for me!
> 
> After being in emerge all day yesterday and them telling me it was an ectopic after a beta of 17,000, and nothing showing on a trans abdominal us, I find out today, there are two babies in there!

Wow, twins! What complete opposite news from a suspected ectopic! Congrats!



Has anyone else been having trouble sleeping? Any suggestions?


----------



## KirinM

Anyone else feeling massively antisocial? I can't sleep so I'm perpetually tired, feel nauseous a lot of the time and don't feel like I'm much fun to be around as a result. I'm supposed to be meeting friends in the pub shortly and even though it's close to where I live, I just don't feel like I have the energy!


----------



## LoveCakes

Yay for all the good news, a heartbeat, twins! Home from hospital sorry if I missed anyone. 

We got to go home at 3 today and I'm finally off for a few days woo hoo. I plan on just resting up. Is anyone going out for New Years? We're just staying in, it'll be a surprise if I make it to midnight awake lol


----------



## lilmissmup

KirinM said:


> Anyone else feeling massively antisocial? I can't sleep so I'm perpetually tired, feel nauseous a lot of the time and don't feel like I'm much fun to be around as a result. I'm supposed to be meeting friends in the pub shortly and even though it's close to where I live, I just don't feel like I have the energy!

I am avoiding making plans apart from going to work as feeling nausesous most days.

Hoping i will be more socialable in a few weeks!


----------



## JJsmom

lorojovanos, congrats on two babies!!! That's so much better than ectopic!! 

I'm so tired! My 6 month old has a cold and he won't nurse today which is really bothering me. He can't breathe and I feel so bad for him. Called doc, he said buy a cold humidifier and put in the hallway or in his room. I have put a towel under his mattress to prop it up and put saline in his nose. I tried sucking it out but nothing would come out. He can hardly even suck his bottle and keeps choking/gagging. Today I've been pumping just to make sure he gets his milk. I will not be staying up late tonight to celebrate, I'll be in bed early!


----------



## LoveCakes

Just realised in a few hours it will be 2014, the year our babies will be born!


----------



## lilmissmup

Congrats on twins!!! I am hoping for one only!


----------



## clynn11

2 sets of twins and 1 possible set of triplwts in our group already!! Can't wait to see more scans as they come!!


----------



## addy1

squirrel. said:


> Oh the canines are hard, I remember those. I always think whatever he is teething is the hardest, but genuinly these last back molars have been the worst just because of the length of time he has been in pain. It's been bad for three/four weeks now and they've only just cut through. We've had fevers every day for the past week, some to do with teething, some to do with the chicken pox. He stopped eating anything solid for a week and has only just started again today and would whinge and cry all night. I can't wait for these teeth to come through as they'll be his last.
> 
> x

It has been horrible for her! I can't wait until it is over....8 teeth to go! 


My ultrasound went awesome today! Heard a beautiful HB of 174 and saw a little wiggly baby on the screen. 9 weeks to the day and I was right with my due date!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all, ive been neglecting this thread since being on the fb page sorry!

For those not on the fb page, after our spotting, its finally stopped but epu scan booked in for the 3rd, ivf scan on the 8th and midwife on the 14th :thumbup: lots going on in january, just hoping our little seed(s) are healthy and progressing as we should! 

Just want to say happy new year to all you lovely ladies! :hugs:

We're off to sils soon so we're not having a wild one :winkwink:


----------



## bananabump

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: all, ive been neglecting this thread since being on the fb page sorry!
> 
> For those not on the fb page, after our spotting, its finally stopped but epu scan booked in for the 3rd, ivf scan on the 8th and midwife on the 14th :thumbup: lots going on in january, just hoping our little seed(s) are healthy and progressing as we should!
> 
> Just want to say happy new year to all you lovely ladies! :hugs:
> 
> We're off to sils soon so we're not having a wild one :winkwink:

So glad the spotting has stopped. Have a nice night tonight :)

How do I join the fb group? I'm not sure of my dates until my early scan but could be due anytime from the end of August to the start of Sept! X


----------



## KirinM

Clynn - would you mind adding me to the Facebook group? I don't think I've been added yet. Thanks:


----------



## glbaby1

lorojovanos said:


> CRAZY update for me!
> 
> After being in emerge all day yesterday and them telling me it was an ectopic after a beta of 17,000, and nothing showing on a trans abdominal us, I find out today, there are two babies in there!

Wow!!! What an amazing turn of events! Congrats:happydance:


----------



## clynn11

In order to add anyone to the group you have to add me on fb. My name is cassidy byrd. Then I can add you to the group :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey girls, sorry I've been MIA .. but I am so knackered all the time and read more than I post. Can't believe I'm double figures this week and next Wednesday is scan day :happydance: 

:hugs: to anyone who needs them. 

Happy New Year in advance as I imagine I'll be asleep by midnight xx


----------



## Bellybump89

I would love to be added to the FB group but i can't find you :(


----------



## clynn11

Sorry was on the cell earlier and couldn't copy/paste my link.

Here you go! :)

https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58


----------



## Bellybump89

Requested! The name is fiffle.. I don't have a personal FB but I have one made for groups and such. 

Thank you!


----------



## KirinM

Clynn you added me a few days ago to FB - my name is Lori :)


----------



## clynn11

Woops sorry!!! Lol I just added you ;)


----------



## flagirlie7

clynn11 said:


> Ok, I think I have everything updated on the front.
> 
> Ladies, if you know your first scan dates and I do not have them on the front page, please post them again! Same if you're having intuition about gender :)
> 
> And if you'd like me to add your first scan pic to the front page, please re-upload them! It's hard going back through all the 100+ pages  lol

Clynn, I am going with girl and boy for mom intuition (or wishful thinking?)... Thanks! I am attaching our newest scan!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LoveCakes

Flagirlie beautiful scan!


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies care if I join? My names Becca I'm 21 I got my first ever bfp dec. 16th after ttc for 11 months. My EOD is august 29th & my first scan is January 17th :)


----------



## nlb

Here is my first scan. EDD Aug.23,2014
 



Attached Files:







1525640_10201704136379007_1958398432_n.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I feel so horrible!!! I can't keep my food down. I made a cup of tea and it seems like it is helping a bit! I just feel like just laying down in my bed. 

lorojovanos, congrats on finding out that you are having 2 babies!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I messaged someone called Cassidy Byrd about BnB and the group, but they didn't reply, so I don't think it was the right person! I'm Rebekah Swaffer (pic of my boy with Father Christmas as my profile pic). :flower:


----------



## lilmissmup

Happy new year ladies!

I did what a lot of other people around the world are doing this year, been sick!

First proper vomit of pregnancy, was hungry so ate some chocolate and nope it didn't agree with me and was sick soon after!

Feeling better now though sent OH to Tesco alone as I can't be dealing with moving right now though!


----------



## Damita

Happy 10 weeks to me :)

Got my first lot of baby clothes today hurrah!


----------



## addy1

Here is my scan picture! 9 Weeks yesterday:)
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).JPG
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bananabump

clynn11 said:


> Sorry was on the cell earlier and couldn't copy/paste my link.
> 
> Here you go! :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58

Thanks I've just added you :)


----------



## Wanna007

Hi Clynn, I just sent you a friend request on FB. My name is Ola...

I worried about having no symptoms for a while but that's all changed! Started feeling sick about three days ago and I hug the toilet at least twice everyday.

Wishing all you lovely ladies an awesome 2014 with loads of beautiful lil August babies xxx


----------



## LittleMinx

Yaaay, we've 100% sorted our names! Our boys name has been set for ages, but girls was totally open to suggestion. So we have decided on......

Toby John :blue:
Fearne Amelia :pink:

:happydance:


----------



## MummyJade

Hello 

ladies, i hope we are all well.. sickness and nausea here every morning!! 
Got 1st midwife appointment Saturday can not wait... hopefully 12 week scan will be end of Jan time... 

x


----------



## Buttons_01

We have our names sorted too.!! Got my booking appointment in 2 days, don't think i will get a scan though. Will probably just be to take some bloods and to get to know me. Jealous of you ladies that have had scans! I cant wait to see my lil' bubba. 12 weeks cant come soon enough.


----------



## Wanna007

Hi ladies, I have a question about my vomiting and I was hoping someone could help. I'm not sure how this nausea/vomiting tends to happen but mine is sort of funny. What happens is that after every meal, I feel like the food is in my chest or upper tummy sort of what you feel with indigestion and I don't feel better until I throw up the food. Sometimes I try to ignore the feeling but it's just extremely uncomfortable. I try to burp loads to push the food down but that ends up making me throw up.

Does this happen to anyone else? I've got sea bands and I'm trying ginger tea but that doesn't seem to be helping much at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## ellitigg

Sorry I have been MIA from here, I've mostly only been able to get to the FB group over Christmas. Welcome to the new ladies!

My scan is 20th Jan which seems closer now we're in 2014! Wooooo for first scans!


----------



## clynn11

Added all you ladies on FB and to the group xx

Will update the front page later today.

Happy New Years ladies! Our babies are born this year!!!!!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am so jealous of all you ladies getting early scans. Unfortunately the only scan they do at my doctor's is the 20 week gender scan. It stinks. Unless there is something wrong they won't scan me at all. I guess that just means aside from the spotting and cramping I have a great pregnancy :) 

My aunt is an ultrasound technician, so maybe I can sneak a little ultrasound with her in. Fingers crossed.


----------



## squirrel.

Is there a standard procedure for ultrasounds in the US? It seems like lots of people get them at different times.

Here in the UK it's standard to get two - one at 12 weeks to check the nuchal fold thickness (along with blood samples to test for likelihood of chromosomal conditions - though women can decline this testing) and one at 20 weeks to check the baby's anatomy. Some NHS trusts (different areas) do one at 32 weeks as well to check the growth of the baby.

Along with this, if a woman has bleeding or concerns she can go to an EPU (early pregnancy unit) at her hospital and might get a scan to check what's going on. At my hospital it's a walk-in clinic and the wait is about three-four hours, but worth it if you have concerns.

It seems to different in the US from what I've read.

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had an early scan on Monday because I was an inpatient. I had a bit of pink spotting and they wanted to check it wasn't twins due to the hyperemesis. :) We have one baby with a heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## LoveCakes

Addy it looks like a real baby yay

I had my early scan because it was at the fertility clinic and their success stats are based on a heartbeat being detected. Plus I had a 1/10 chance of twins. My early scan tomorrow is with my local hospital again because of the fertility treatment making me higher risk of ectopic and multiples. Apparently even though both are nhs they don't share my notes. I'm not complaining though. Otherwise first scan wouldn't be till 12 weeks.


----------



## lilmissmup

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2012/jan/23/pregnancy-first-trimester-symptoms

I can relate to this article a lot right now!


----------



## july2013

Clynn, I added you. My name is Elle :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Happy New Years Ladies:)
 



Attached Files:







photo-5.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome to all the new BFPs!! So many august babies!

I am feeling pretty good still. Still nauseous and a bit crappy, but no vomiting or anything. I am more stressed about our car that has broken down and my horse needing urgent dental work; hundreds of dollars we simply don't have having just moved towns last week!!!! Ugh!!!

The scans are the same here as in the UK, but you can get an early dating scan done too if you don't know your dates. Then there is the 12 week nucheal one, the 20 week anatomy one, and the 32 week growth one. 

I don't know my dates as it has been three years now since my LMP, but I have a rough idea so I am sorta hoping it will take another week or so and be closer to 12 weeks and then I won't bother with the nucheal testing scan. Lol!


----------



## JJsmom

In terms of scans, some doc offices only do them at 20 weeks if they can hear the heartbeat early on. Others do them at 12 and 20. It can vary though. With my last pregnancy I had one at 9 weeks for dating scan, had one at 18 +6 because they screwed up and was supposed to book me after 21 weeks so they did a quick peek for me. Then had the one at 21 weeks, then had them weekly starting at 32 weeks due to being high risk. So I will probably have something similar this time with being with the same office. I did deliver at 37 weeks due to pre-eclampsia with my DS2.


----------



## MissLM

Hi everyone, I think I'm due the 29th August which would make me 5w 6d but I'm waiting for a dating scan to confirm.

So far nothing too bad, just some dizziness, nausea and some headaches.

This will be my 3rd baby.

Congrats and GL to you


----------



## Bellybump89

MissLM said:


> Hi everyone, I think I'm due the 29th August which would make me 5w 6d but I'm waiting for a dating scan to confirm.
> 
> So far nothing too bad, just some dizziness, nausea and some headaches.
> 
> This will be my 3rd baby.
> 
> Congrats and GL to you

I'm due on the 30th with #2! 

Congrats


----------



## addy1

MissLM said:


> Hi everyone, I think I'm due the 29th August which would make me 5w 6d but I'm waiting for a dating scan to confirm.
> 
> So far nothing too bad, just some dizziness, nausea and some headaches.
> 
> This will be my 3rd baby.
> 
> Congrats and GL to you

I am pregnant with my 3rd as well, and our girls seem to be around the same age:)


----------



## Arlandria

Hello All - Beautiful scans!! :cloud9:

Clynn11 I've added you on FB too :) I'm Cassandra xx

Well I feel rotting today, full of a flu/cold and literally cannot breath!! Still no pregnancy symptoms which is really starting to worry me :( app in a few days so I'll express my concerns with the midwife xx


----------



## LoveCakes

Had our scan today and measuring just 1 day off what I thought and we saw the heartbeat. She said the '12' week scans have been from 10 weeks recently if its busy so maybe soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Arlandria

Lovely scan Hun xx


----------



## AerisandAlex

Beautiful scans ladies ^_^ and Happy 2014!!

Trying to catch up on everything here and I'm glad to hear good news all around for all you ladies :D

I've either been sick or busy with the family. Our little guy turned 4 on the 30th but we celebrated it on the 31st since the weather around here is terrible... and I was feeling okay until yesterday... The zolfrin was working great with the nausea but I only have a few left as they gave me a minimum amount in the first place so I tried to go without it yesterday, turned out to be a terrible idea as I ended up couch-bound all day. Just trying to make it last until next Monday so I can call my OB and get a new script for it when he's back in the office.

We have our scan tomorrow, can't wait to see little peanut, and more so, I can't wait for DH to see our little bean as he wasn't around for the first scan since he had to stay home with our little ones... this time I think I can get a babysitter for an hour lol


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies! Loving these beautiful scans I can't wait for the 10th!

Sick as a dog still starting to wonder if I should get something more for nausea/vomiting ... :/ so miserable

Yesterday after straining a little on the potty I had some spotting. My heart just dropped... It was wierd because it was EXACTLY like my implantation bleeding? A little spot of red then brown spotting then gone! Nothing today so far... I hate worrying like this, and I have no idea if one of the babies doesn't make it if I would bleed or not bc the doctor said it just depends? So in limbo until the next scan! Praying until then that everything is okay! 

Hope everyone had a great New Years! I didn't make it till the ball dropped this year haha but still had fun staying up "late" eating popcorn with my boys :cloud9:


----------



## ellitigg

Lovely scans! <3

Soulshaken, I think Cassidy had the same after straining too much. I think it was a one off for her. Maybe try to eat some more fibre...dried apricots are great if you can stomach them at the moment. FX'd it was a one off :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Yes I had the same thing happen. Some bright red blood vaginally after straining too hard. The spotting stopped directly after


----------



## linz143

In answer to the question about US ladies and when we get scans, it's a complicated answer. It depends not only on your insurance provider, but also on the state you live in. I live in California and BY LAW they must offer every pregnant woman a 12 week NT scan. You may opt out, as it's part of the genetic testing, but a lot of women I know do it just because they want an additional chance to see the baby.

In addition to that, my healthcare provider does a dating scan between 7-8 weeks, an anatomy scan at 20 weeks, and a quick scan at 36 weeks to check to see if the baby is in a head down position.

So I will get 4 standard scans with this pregnancy and I'm not high risk. With my first pregnancy I had all those plus one at 5w5d because I was spotting.

So really, the answer is... "it depends."


----------



## Soulshaken

Normally for me in the US we get two scans, one at 8-12 weeks then 20-22 but with this one I will get more until they determine the multipls situation!


----------



## Soulshaken

ellitigg said:


> Lovely scans! <3
> 
> Soulshaken, I think Cassidy had the same after straining too much. I think it was a one off for her. Maybe try to eat some more fibre...dried apricots are great if you can stomach them at the moment. FX'd it was a one off :hugs:




clynn11 said:


> Yes I had the same thing happen. Some bright red blood vaginally after straining too hard. The spotting stopped directly after

Thanks ladies nothing since so praying it was a one time thing... I'm going crazy I want another scan like yesterday!!!! Haha being patient is not my favorite..


----------



## AerisandAlex

linz143 said:


> In answer to the question about US ladies and when we get scans, it's a complicated answer. It depends not only on your insurance provider, but also on the state you live in. I live in California and BY LAW they must offer every pregnant woman a 12 week NT scan. You may opt out, as it's part of the genetic testing, but a lot of women I know do it just because they want an additional chance to see the baby.
> 
> In addition to that, my healthcare provider does a dating scan between 7-8 weeks, an anatomy scan at 20 weeks, and a quick scan at 36 weeks to check to see if the baby is in a head down position.
> 
> So I will get 4 standard scans with this pregnancy and I'm not high risk. With my first pregnancy I had all those plus one at 5w5d because I was spotting.
> 
> So really, the answer is... "it depends."

This can't be more true ^_^

I've had a total of three OBs and the scans are really at their desecration.

My first two OBs did their scans at around 10 weeks. They said they did this because their saying was if you're going to MC, a scan isn't going to stop it and the body is just going to do what it's going to do... but at 10 weeks they feel you're in the safe zone and they expect to see a healthy baby and heartbeat and will go from there. But if you do start to bleed or anything, they will try and see you just to make sure it's not ectopic or anything at the very least, but both of these OBs also had ultrasound machines in their office that they could use whenever... Then they do another scan at around 20-24 weeks to check to make sure everything is going well... they usually won't do a third or fourth unless they feel they 'have' to, like if you're belly isn't growing very big or you have multiples or high risk etc...

My new OB, unlike my first two, doesn't have an ultrasound machine in his office, I had to have one scheduled, but they just like to wait around 7 or 8 weeks (or schedule a scan asap after your first appt) to make sure they can at least see a visible heartbeat and baby... and then another scan at around 20 weeks to make sure baby is looking good (and to find out gender :D)

We're considered high risk this pregnancy because of my son's premature birth and emergency C-section so we've been told we might get another scan near the end to make sure everything's okay as I'll also be getting injections after we hit about 17-18 weeks to make sure we can carry baby to term rather then risk another premature birth like my son.

But anyway, I'm from Pennsylvania and for the most part, I see most women are guaranteed at least 2 scans, almost all insurances around here cover both of those as far as I know, if there are any others they must be a necessity by the doctor... (or if they doctor is just nice and slips it in... I had this with my daughter because during the 20 weeks scan her legs were crossed and we couldn't figure out if she was a boy or girl... I kind of complained to my OB about it and she went ahead and just checked during one of my last appts before my daughter was born and told us she was a girl and didn't charge us ^_^ )



As for the constipation, omg I'm with you girls, I've been so scared that I'm going to strain myself into bleeding and I've been trying everything to 'fix' my stomach... I even ate straight apple sauce all day yesterday hoping that'd help, nothing worked... 
I ended up trying to eat some buffalo chicken pizza (I know, terrible choice lol) and it finally did the trick... granted it's not the 'best' feeling, but it's far better then being constipated... so if you can stomach it, I'd try something with buffalo sauce on it, it always seems to work when nothing else does :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning all...

Cant believe i'm double figures! 10 weeks today :) This seemed like forever away when i got my BFP. This pregnancy is going so fast. Also had my 1st proper baby dream last night, I was bf'ing a gorgeous little boy :cloud9: xx

Happy 10 weeks to my DD buddies xx


----------



## KirinM

I had the most hideous night time nausea last night which has carried itself in to today. I'm thankful it's not full on vomiting but sheesh it's hard to do anything other than lie down and breathe deeply. Not looking forward to work at all.

I'm surprised to hear NT scans aren't standard in the US. Are you ladies offered any sort of chromosomal testing?


----------



## MissLM

Morning all! I'm 6 weeks today!... Feels like forever until I get a baby, lol!

So far still not too bad, had another headache yesterday and am starting to feel really tired, me and my girls slept in until 7.20 am today which is practically unheard of in our house, I'm dreading having to get up to do the first school run of the year on Monday morning!

My DD1 is excited about the baby now and has started thinking of names, at the moment the baby has been named after every Disney character you can think of!

I cant wait to get a scan just to see it there and to confirm dates, its awkward not knowing 100% how far along you are!

Two of my friends have told me they have had dreams that I was having twins in the past few days


----------



## flyingduster

MissLM said:


> I cant wait to get a scan just to see it there and to confirm dates, its awkward not knowing 100% how far along you are!

Same here!! I have guesstimated a date, which if it is correct it makes me 9 weeks today; which is the point the embryo officially becomes a foetus. But I don't actually know if I am at 9 weeks now or if I am 8, or 10, or who-knows-what!!! LMP was over 3 years ago now, so I am sorta hoping someone asks me for that info! Lmao!!! 

So I am waiting, somewhat impatiently, to hear back from the midwives here to get booked in properly and hopefully make a date for a scan! :-D


----------



## squirrel.

Morning all,

Congrats to those hitting their weekly milestone. 10 weeks! That makes our group seem pretty far along. I'm right in the middle-ish like I was last time with a due date of the 12th of the month (with my son my original due date was the 12th of March before it got changed to the 11th at the 12 week scan, he wasn't born till the 16th). 10 weeks seems so far away for me, but then really, it's only a week on Tuesday. Exciting! In just under two weeks there will be an October thread starting up! I always love how we progress up the scale :haha:

Lovely scan pictures! I love seeing scans and knowing how much excitement was felt when they were done. I can't wait for my 12 week scan. It's only on the 30th, so only 27 days to wait, but right now that feels forever away!

I'm still trying to find baby on the doppler, but failing as I think it's too early still. I have an Angelsounds doppler and I'm not sure they're terribly good. I had a scan at 6+6 and we saw a strong little heartbeat, but I've been really ill since then and coughing severely all the time, so I'm worried I hurt the baby. I just want some reassurance. I know it's crazy talk and just two days ago I had a good symptom happen when I was just boiling the kettle and was overcome by the urge to throw up. That has never happened before and after being sick I felt fine again, so I can only blame pregnancy hormones!

x


----------



## Jazzbird

I'm 8 weeks and 4 days and really struggling with morning sickness. I started vomiting a week ago but the nausea is 24/7 and wakes me up throughout the night. I have never felt so ill. 

Is anyone else the same? I feel so alone!


----------



## 28329

Sorry you're struggling with morning sickness. I'm sure you're not alone there. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## MummyJade

Hello Ladies...

ive had worse sickness this pregnancy then i did with my daughter, hugging the toilet most mornings, i feel better after but dont always feel quite right! I wanna get a doppler, but not sure which one to get am only just over 8 weeks so not sure its too early as well.... I had a baby dream too that at 3 month pregnant the baby was already weighing 7lb! and my mum was telling me they would c section me in june! I blame my mother for telling me the night before i would have a 10 pounder! :haha:

My daughter is wanting Daisy or Robbie (mad Robbie williams fan) for the baby... But my mum says i cant have a maizie and a daisy! 

x


hope everyone with sickness feels better soon...


----------



## ellitigg

AerisandAlex, I'm sorry your buffalo sauce comment made me lol! We don't have that in the UK I don't think...I guess it's pretty spicy? :D


----------



## HWPG

Squirre my bday is also 3/16. It's a good day ;)
For who asked, in the U.S., I believe NT scans are based on insurance and def optional. Some women opt in just so they can have the additional scan; some otinfor the chromosomal screening, and some opt out because they wouldn't change anything regardless of the results. We've opted in, and our insurance covers it, so we'll have DS and trisomy testing along with CF. Plus, we'll get u/s at7, 12, and 20 weeks. I'm excited to see the major difference!


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone

Well today I woke up and felt awful. Couldn't move or eat and finally sick about an hour ago. However I'm not sure if pregnancy related or not-had eggy burps (sorry if TMI) and stomach cramps. I'm thinking I may have picked up the end of a stomach bug my MIL had (they visited us yesterday). Normally I have nausea but never been sick with this pregnancy or previous and until this morning normally have a very healthy appetite. Everything else reminds me of previous stomach bugs.....either way it's all unpleasant and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi ladies :flow:

Clynn I have added you on fb :)

Found little beanies heartbeat perfectly this morning, listened to it for a whole 5 minutes or more, it was so clear and loud I couldn't believe it. It seems a little higher up than last time and has now moved to the left when last time it was on the right, is this normal? I have the angel sounds Doppler.

I've been having really bad headaches for about a week now so have been taking one paracetamol a day, not all week but about three days I think. The midwife told me this is ok? She actually said it's ok to take a normal dose but I'm afraid to take more than 1!

The constipation has also started for me! I thought I was doing well getting away with it and them bam a miserable few days of being very constipated :(

I've noticed my nausea has calmed down a lot. I still feel sick when hungry, tired and other occasions but it's not 24/7 anymore yay! I worry now I've said that it'll come back haha.


----------



## princess_1991

I know ive already updated the fb group but could someone please update the front page because kt turns out we're having twins!!

Next scan 8th jan at the ivf clinic


----------



## AllStar

Sorry I haven't updated sooner, I haven't felt like coming on here. Bleeding got worse after my last post and I lost the baby Sunday night. Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies x


----------



## LoveCakes

Princess that's great! Woo hoo


----------



## mel28nicole

Had my scan!! Measured exactly 7 weeks 3 days and a heartbeat of 164! Such a beautiful thing to see after having a missed miscarriage. 

They also said my left ovary is up higher and further back than it should be? But she wasn't concerned about it. 

An I apologize because I have no idea how I post this as a smaller attachment lol

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/3B67233B-404F-460B-A9A4-D03DCB7BA41C_zpslqqgtddp.jpg


----------



## JJsmom

AllStar said:


> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, I haven't felt like coming on here. Bleeding got worse after my last post and I lost the baby Sunday night. Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies x

So sorry to hear :( :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

MissLM said:


> Morning all! I'm 6 weeks today!... Feels like forever until I get a baby, lol!
> 
> So far still not too bad, had another headache yesterday and am starting to feel really tired, me and my girls slept in until 7.20 am today which is practically unheard of in our house, I'm dreading having to get up to do the first school run of the year on Monday morning!
> 
> My DD1 is excited about the baby now and has started thinking of names, at the moment the baby has been named after every Disney character you can think of!
> 
> I cant wait to get a scan just to see it there and to confirm dates, its awkward not knowing 100% how far along you are!
> 
> Two of my friends have told me they have had dreams that I was having twins in the past few days

Congrats on 6 weeks!!! I agree it feels like forever, but I remember the first trimester took forever to get through, second trimester flew by, and third trimester, well it seemed non existent. I hope I can get a scan to confirm dates too. Dreams of twins, how do you feel about that? My DH really wants me to have twins but they aren't in my family but his dad does have a set so who knows. I'm excited to see so many sets of twins in this group!!


----------



## Wanna007

AllStar said:


> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, I haven't felt like coming on here. Bleeding got worse after my last post and I lost the baby Sunday night. Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies x

AllStar, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope your rainbow baby is here before you know it. Sending you loads of hugs and positive thoughts:hugs:


----------



## HWPG

So sorry for your loss, Allstar. Hugs


----------



## Arlandria

Oh AllStar I'm so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## LoveCakes

Great scan mel!

Allstar so sorry for you :(


----------



## LittleMinx

AllStar said:


> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, I haven't felt like coming on here. Bleeding got worse after my last post and I lost the baby Sunday night. Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies x

:hugs: I'm so sorry hunni xx


----------



## Buttons_01

Had my appointment today. All is well but i don't get a scan until 12 weeks :(


----------



## Jett55

Has anyone else had a tad bit of blood when wiping after passing a stool? I'm pretty sure it was from how hard it was & I looked online on how it's common during pregnancy trying not to worry as I only had a little & it wasn't from the vagina.


----------



## lilmissmup

Sorry allstar. Take care.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes Jett55, I have had that from both holes (not at the same time!). It's normal. :)


----------



## KirinM

Allstar - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## KirinM

Night time nausea which starts dead on 4pm. I just want to lie down. I miss enjoying food! :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh! What happened in my sig?! That's not even my scan!


----------



## 28329

Oh allstar, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## squirrel.

Allstar I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## WanaBaba

Allstar I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

AllStar said:


> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, I haven't felt like coming on here. Bleeding got worse after my last post and I lost the baby Sunday night. Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies x

so sorry. :(


----------



## tori0713

AllStar, I am so sorry for your loss. Sending big hugs and prayers.


----------



## xEmmaDx

I will be 9 weeks tomorrow, can't believe it just seems like yesterday I was finding out at 5 weeks. Feeling sick and tired most days but still nothing too bad.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## clynn11

I am so sorry for your loss Allstar :hugs:

Princess- congrats on the twins!!!

Beautiful scan Mel!


----------



## clynn11

I found my babes hb on the doppler today! ranging 169-172 bpm! :cloud9:


----------



## Damita

AllStar said:


> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, I haven't felt like coming on here. Bleeding got worse after my last post and I lost the baby Sunday night. Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies x

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Soulshaken

So sorry allstar... :(

Nothing new here ladies still sick as a dog and although we one saw one out of three heartbeats last time I've convinced myself we have more than one! One could not make me this miserable!!! Haha although I'm sure that isn't true.. Counting down the days until the 10th! 
Have a great day ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## AerisandAlex

AllStar said:


> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, I haven't felt like coming on here. Bleeding got worse after my last post and I lost the baby Sunday night. Wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies x

I'm so sorry for your loss AllStar :hugs:


Congrats on the twins Princess ^_^ We have a lot of twins this month :)

We had our 'Official' scan today, turns out the first scan was way off when they measured 7 weeks last week, this baby was bouncing between 9 and 10 weeks and is hugely bigger in comparison lol

Heartbeat has jumped up to 189 and we got to hear it this time too, I was so excited... little bean was laying around though for the most part, was wiggling a little but seemed liked they just wanted to lay their little head down on the yolk sac like a little pillow :) 

So the due date is exactly where I thought it'd be, August 7th-8th 2014, yay :happydance:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/20140103_154626_zpsa541a7b1.jpg


----------



## LoveCakes

Cute pic! Is the circle on the right side the yolk sac or the placenta curled up?


----------



## addy1

I am so sorry Allstar for your loss. :hugs:

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## addy1

Congratulations on your twins Princess!! How exciting!! :yellow::yellow:

Soulshaken, I am counting down the days with you!! Can't wait to hear your news and how many little beans are in there!!

I have now developed a cold and cough to go along with my nausea!! I have never felt this rotten for so long!! It is also so cold where I live...we have not been able to go outside for about 4 weeks now. Our temperatures have been so crazy ranging between -30 to -50. Next week is supposed to warm up quite a bit, so we will finally be able to get the kids outside!


----------



## glbaby1

So sorry for your loss All Star :cry:

Congrats to Princess on the great news about the twins! That is amazing! So jealous of all the scans. I finally get to have mine on January 8th and even though this is my 4th, I have this huge fear that they will not find a heart beat :(. I was never worried in the least with the first three, but because of my age, I am terrified since the chances for miscarriage are so high in your 40's. And since DH will be out of town until January 17th, if it's bad news, I have to deal with it completely alone. Just hoping for some good news. 

No nausea or vomiting, but a complete lack of appetite. Makes me even more nervous. Wednesday can't come soon enough...


----------



## clynn11

I have all scans posted to the front page now!! If you have a scan picture you'd like me to add, please upload it! Thanks!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh Allstar!!! Hugs!!


Those keen on twins, I am fairly certain that only nonidentical (ie, two eggs were released and fertilised) twins are genetic, and even then of course that only passes down the mothers side, as sperm has no influence on that!!!! Identical twins are a genetic anomoly that causes the fertilised egg to split in two, and I don't believe that is something passed on through generations?


As for me, same old same old. Settling in to living here with my in laws for now. Hubby is really really busy with his new job, but he is loving it and as he gets it running properly he will be ale to go back to more normal hours again. Waiting to hear from the midwives still, hopefully they'll call on Monday...


----------



## ellitigg

Allstar I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Happy 10 weeks to my due date buddies! I'm so excited that the end of trimester 1 and (hopefully!) feeling better is in sight! 

Flying duster, yep that's what I understood too.


----------



## MummyJade

Allstar.... Massive hugs to you! 

Congratulations on the twinnys! 

I have booking appointment today at 2! 

X


----------



## HWPG

Don't dismiss that non identical twins can come from western medicine as well, and some of us used that to get pregnant.
Afm it's about 5F here and we're headed out for a walk. I feel soooo lazy, so I have to do something. Then I'll prob take a nap when we get back. ;)


----------



## HWPG

And to clarify, after I re-read my post, that is not snarky tone! It's just that I want to make sure everyone's path is validated (I used femara, but only one baby, for example ).


----------



## KirinM

4pm and the dreaded night time shift of nausea starts. BF bought some sea bands so fingers crossed they help.

Sorry for being so dull and repetitive about how crap I'm feeling. It's all consuming at the minute.


----------



## ellitigg

Very true HWPG! I forget that. I always think about the genetics because I have non identical twins running down my mum's side of the family. I'm scared that I have the gene lol


----------



## princess_1991

Yes thats true that its only non-identical twins that run in family, identical twins are just spontaneous, afm our babies are ivf twins, however there would be a chance id have twins anyway because they run in our family, that would be however if I could ever get pregnant naturally, which I cant so oh well!


----------



## squirrel.

I was hoping I'd have twins because they run in my mum's side of the family too. Every generation has twins in it with the most recent ones being my cousin's twin boys (she was a twin herself, sadly her twin brother died shortly after birth). I don't know why, but I've always wanted them. When I was younger I used to wish I had a twin and as I grew older I really wanted to have them myself. Oh well, maybe next time :)

x


----------



## HWPG

I vey badly wanted twins. THen some people around me had some and my bf freaked out. So while it would solve the 'are we going to have a second' conversation, I'm good with one. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Mine are Femara twins. First time taking it. Lowest dose possible. Clomid never worked for us. Twins run on both sides.


----------



## MrsBB1323

My first scan is on the 6th. I've gotten an early scan scheduled bcuz I've been spotting brown. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## AerisandAlex

KirinM said:


> 4pm and the dreaded night time shift of nausea starts. BF bought some sea bands so fingers crossed they help.
> 
> Sorry for being so dull and repetitive about how crap I'm feeling. It's all consuming at the minute.

Naw, I think you're feeling about the same as the rest of us lol 
I hope you feel better soon!


And I know what you mean about the twins, I wanted twins too, but when I got down thinking about it, I'm actually happy with one lol
My grandmother is a fraternal twin, (she has a twin brother) :) So everytime someone in the family gets pregnant, we all think of twins lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

LoveCakes said:


> Cute pic! Is the circle on the right side the yolk sac or the placenta curled up?

It's still a yolk sac the tech told us :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Anyone else not nauseous but gaggy? It's weird, I'm not nauseous most of the time, but if I smell something gross, or get a bit of something in my throat I immediately start gagging. Never experienced this before, kinda strange.


----------



## WanaBaba

Used Doppler again this morning, can now find heartbeat straight away. So happy :) I counted the beats twice and it was 162bpm. So if old wives tale is correct I am having another girl! I keep having baby dreams and in all of them I've had a little girl! So although I've been hoping for a boy I'm quite warming to the Idea of a little girl because of the love I feel for her in my dreams :cloud9: does that sound silly? Haha.

We don't get our second scan here til 22 weeks, so ten weeks after my first one! So I'm thinking of booking one around 16 weeks to find out gender, does anyone know the earliest you can find out gender? Since OH will miss the 12 week scan it'll nice for him too.

I'm still feeling exhausted and have zero energy. There's so much housework I need to catch up on but finding it so hard to even move off the sofa! Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## flyingduster

Oh yes, fertility treatment of course enhances the chance of twins, I was just speaking from a purely genetic/natural conception point of view!!  


Oh man I am utterly exhausted today!!! I am sooooooo glad we are staying with my in laws right now, cos Monster can go play with them and while I rest on the couch. And when I wake up hours later it isn't a panic cos I know they've been there!!!! Lol. 

Dinner sounded great, until I saw it, and then I nearly started crying cos I just didn't want to eat any of it!! I felt so bad nibbling on crackers, but there is no way that food was gonna stay down! Ugh.

All this makes me wonder if I am not as far along as I think, and perhaps I am still to hit the peak.... Ugh


----------



## ellitigg

flyingduster said:


> Oh yes, fertility treatment of course enhances the chance of twins, I was just speaking from a purely genetic/natural conception point of view!!
> 
> 
> Oh man I am utterly exhausted today!!! I am sooooooo glad we are staying with my in laws right now, cos Monster can go play with them and while I rest on the couch. And when I wake up hours later it isn't a panic cos I know they've been there!!!! Lol.
> 
> Dinner sounded great, until I saw it, and then I nearly started crying cos I just didn't want to eat any of it!! I felt so bad nibbling on crackers, but there is no way that food was gonna stay down! Ugh.
> 
> All this makes me wonder if I am not as far along as I think, and perhaps I am still to hit the peak.... Ugh

Have you already had a scan?


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies! Loving all the twining info, if these babies turn out to be three or two it will be interesting to see if they are identical or fraternal !

I can definitely relate to the nausea still... I WAS able to keep food down today but now I feel so bloated I look 6 months preggo and it feels like babies are flipping around already (crazy how mum gas bubbles and baby kicks feel so similar at first)

Hope you all feel better soon, SO ready to wave bye bye to first tri!! (For so much more than the nausea ;))


----------



## MummyJade

Morning Ladies.... 

Hope we are all well... Luvspnk31 Ive had the dry gagging! its so embarrassing I did it at the till while shopping yesterday! :blush:! 

I had my booking appointment yesterday was there nearly 2 hours! lovely midwife... Couldnt get bloods though my veins are a nightmare... and the one i use for donating blood is collapsing so couldnt get the full amount for any tube... 3 holes in my arm! So I gotta book doctors to get them done! 

I have no idea if Bubs is a boy or a girl... My Daughter thinks boy... My Mum was sure DD was a boy but she wasnt! 

WanaBaba - I think all private gender scans start at 16 weeks... Thats not long to wait after the 12 week scan.. And with your husband missing that one, it would be lovely! 

x


----------



## squirrel.

I've had dry gagging too and I was even sick the other day after no nausea. I just knew I was going to be sick, was, and then felt fine again. Weird! Sometimes when I cough, I cough so hard that it unsettles my stomach and I need to gag. I never had any of this with my son.

I think 16 weeks is the earliest they advise for gender ultrasounds. I'm thinking of getting one at 16 weeks because I'm just too damned impatient! I have a feeling it's another boy, but have nothing to base this feeling on. I'm only thinking it because I would quite like a girl - so I can experience being a mum to a little girl as well as to a little boy. I would not be upset to have another boy as my son is the most precious thing in the world to me and having another little one like him would be beautiful. I still have a slight preference for a girl though. I'd like to find out early on so I can bond with the baby whether it's a girl or a boy. I loved knowing my son's name and being able to picture him from 18 weeks last time. I'll probably get my anatomy scan at 20 weeks, so it's only another 4 weeks to wait if I decide not to have a private gender scan at 16 weeks, but right now, the end of February (16 weeks) feels a hell of a lot closer than the end of March (20 weeks).

About heartbeats, I found this range for normal heartbeats by week:
Age Normal Fetal Heart Rate
5 Weeks (Beginning)	80-85 bpm
5 Weeks	starts at 80 and ends at 103 bpm
6 Weeks	starts at 103 and ends at 126 bpm
7 Weeks	starts at 126 and ends at 149 bpm
8 Weeks	starts at 149 and ends at 172 bpm
9 Weeks	155-195 bpm (average 175 bpm)
12 Weeks	120-180 bpm (average 150 bpm)

So Wanababa with a heart rate of 162 at around 10/11 weeks that seems about right for the average. Seems sort of in between 9 and 12 weeks. Their heart rates start slow, climb to peak at 9 weeks and then come down again for 12 weeks. I know the old wives tale says heart rates over 140 (I think?), but because heart rates change, it's one reason why it's not too reliable for gender :) could definitely still be a boy! I looked at this chart when I whad my 6+6 ultrasound and the heart rate was 145. That made me hopeful it was a girl as it was the higher end of the scale. Who knows if there's ny truth to these things! (I suspect not)

x


----------



## KirinM

I wish I would get my scan date through. I'm not seeing the midwife until the end of January although they did say they'd request a scan before I see them. 

I'm not sure the sea bands are helping that much. I think they've take the edge off the nausea but they really hurt! Are they supposed to? 

I would love to get a Doppler but I'm still a bit nervous about buying anything pregnancy related due to previous losses. Are they expensive?


----------



## squirrel.

I spent £20 on my Angelsounds doppler and I was a bit disappointed with it, but now I love it because I just found the heartbeat for the first time!!!!!!! It was amazing, so so reassuring. It was very low (by hairline) and slightly right of middle, but it was definitely baby (way quicker than my heartbeat). I timed ten seconds worth and then multiplied by 6 to get a heart rate of roughly 180. Probably inaccurate and that's the one drawback of the Angelsounds, there's no monitor to show you heart rate.

Still amazing though. I'm so happy now.

x


----------



## lilmissmup

My neighbours have decided to have a bonfire but it smells like they are burning fish and making me feel sick :(

Might be TMI but although my nausea was settled yesterday i had constipatiom and diarheea in same day....bleurgh


----------



## lilmissmup

I wont buy a doppler until after my scan. Not buying anything until after my scan so it sort of feels like i am not pregnant. Am looking forward to 1st trimester being over so i can buy stuff and tell people!


----------



## KirinM

squirrel. said:


> I spent £20 on my Angelsounds doppler and I was a bit disappointed with it, but now I love it because I just found the heartbeat for the first time!!!!!!! It was amazing, so so reassuring. It was very low (by hairline) and slightly right of middle, but it was definitely baby (way quicker than my heartbeat). I timed ten seconds worth and then multiplied by 6 to get a heart rate of roughly 180. Probably inaccurate and that's the one drawback of the Angelsounds, there's no monitor to show you heart rate.
> 
> Still amazing though. I'm so happy now.
> 
> x

Oh that's awesome. Congratulations. I think I would totally relax if I heard the heartbeat but would panic if I couldn't find it. Might have a quick look at some of them. x


----------



## xEmmaDx

I have the angel sound one too but still not found the heartbeat. Can't wait to hear it, think I would relax more.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## squirrel.

It took me a while to find it and lots of small movements of the doppler itself until finally I stumbled upon it. I heard it for a few seconds and then it went, so I thought I'd imagined it, but then I moved it again and heard it for a lot longer that time. I hope this means I don't have an anterior placenta this time, as I did with my son and it blocked a lot of his early movements - it's also why I think he was back to back at birth, but that's probably just me being silly, I don't know if there's an increased risk between anterior placentas and back to back babies at birth. I'd rather not have one this time though.

x


----------



## clynn11

I've found babe's heartbeat four times now, every time i've tried! It takes me literally 20-30 minutes every time, but I find it eventually! Been about 170bpm every time :) :cloud9:


----------



## MissLM

KirinM I really feel for you, with my girls my nausea was so bad I ended up on anti-sickness tablets... So far this time the nausea is there but bearable, but im still early on so we will see how it goes.

I'm mainly still knackered all the time and finding it hard to get up in the mornings.

Although twins would be a blessing my friend has twins and my goodness were they hard work! 

Does everyone have preferences on gender? Because I have 2 girls already everyone is assuming I want a boy, I'm getting all the "Oh, hopefully you'll get your boy this time," and "Knowing your luck it will be another girl, hahaha" comments which are really annoying me because honestly I don't mind what the gender is, I would be happy with another girl and feel lucky if we were given a boy it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Ashley8806

MissLM said:


> KirinM I really feel for you, with my girls my nausea was so bad I ended up on anti-sickness tablets... So far this time the nausea is there but bearable, but im still early on so we will see how it goes.
> 
> I'm mainly still knackered all the time and finding it hard to get up in the mornings.
> 
> Although twins would be a blessing my friend has twins and my goodness were they hard work!
> 
> Does everyone have preferences on gender? Because I have 2 girls already everyone is assuming I want a boy, I'm getting all the "Oh, hopefully you'll get your boy this time," and "Knowing your luck it will be another girl, hahaha" comments which are really annoying me because honestly I don't mind what the gender is, I would be happy with another girl and feel lucky if we were given a boy it doesn't matter to me.

We are getting the same comments about a boy... we have two girls and I keep hearing "hope you get your boy this time" or "I bet you have another girl"... we kinda "tried" for a boy but honestly will not be disappointed either way. We had a preemie last time so in just hoping for a healthy baby :)


----------



## princess_1991

Im getting the "bet you want a boy now" comments too but actually I'd like another girl!
Me and my sister have an amazing relationship (even though she lives in a different country!) And I'd love Lily to have a sister to have the same kind of relationship!


----------



## Ashley8806

Well ladies we are going to be experiencing very cold here... tomorrows high is supposed to be -4 degrees F And feel like -35 to -50 degrees F. Not looking forward to dragging out in the cold to worj tomorrow!


----------



## LoveCakes

I haven't really had naseau but today and occasionally I've had a sudden overwhelming feeling I need to be sick. I run to the toilet, retch a bit then feel better. Weird!

I don't care what we have but everyone seems to think its a girl. We're staying team yellow.


----------



## squirrel.

We want three children and eventually I would like to have at least one of each. I think a part of me deeply wants a girl eventually (not necessarily this time though, could be on the last try). I can't explain why, but it's important to me. I'd feel the same if I had girls I think, I'd deeply want a boy. I think it's because I want to experience being a mum to both. I don't know why that's important to me, but it is. I would love for my son to have a little brother, but would eventually like a little sister for him. So the pressure is off this time and even though I have a slight preference for a girl, I don't really mind and would love a boy as well, as I have loved having my gorgeous little boy. 

I think we're having another little boy this time.

x


----------



## addy1

Ashley8806 said:


> MissLM said:
> 
> 
> KirinM I really feel for you, with my girls my nausea was so bad I ended up on anti-sickness tablets... So far this time the nausea is there but bearable, but im still early on so we will see how it goes.
> 
> I'm mainly still knackered all the time and finding it hard to get up in the mornings.
> 
> Although twins would be a blessing my friend has twins and my goodness were they hard work!
> 
> Does everyone have preferences on gender? Because I have 2 girls already everyone is assuming I want a boy, I'm getting all the "Oh, hopefully you'll get your boy this time," and "Knowing your luck it will be another girl, hahaha" comments which are really annoying me because honestly I don't mind what the gender is, I would be happy with another girl and feel lucky if we were given a boy it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> We are getting the same comments about a boy... we have two girls and I keep hearing "hope you get your boy this time" or "I bet you have another girl"... we kinda "tried" for a boy but honestly will not be disappointed either way. We had a preemie last time so in just hoping for a healthy baby :)Click to expand...

We are going through the same thing! Our end goal is to have three healthy children.....gender does not matter. We would be thrilled with either. My husband actually said before our first was born that he could see us with three girls. Having said that, my intuition is telling me boy this time. (But I have been wrong before!)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I have not had any bleeding/spotting at all anymore (crossing fingers). My aunt who is an ultrasound technician reassured me that the bleeding that I had this past week may of been the subchorionic bleed leaving me :) 

The only symptoms I am having are sore boobs, bloating, and exhaustion. So it's going pretty good so far. 

I really hope morning sickness/sickness will wait until the 18th. We are going on our honeymoon next week to Florida, and I would hate to be sick on the plane, that is my biggest worry. 

I think they are going to scan me at my first midwife appointment (January 31st), to make sure the bleed/cyst is gone. So I hope I will get a scan than.


----------



## Soulshaken

I have two boys so we get the comments too but I LOVE having boys and would love another!! My hubs wants a girl so bad though :) either way we are thrilled! 

Sick of being bloated so taking a Miralax cocktail and off to bed ladies! Haha not quite the glamourous picture of pregnancy I once dreamt of but eh we will make it through! Hope everyone feels good today!


----------



## glbaby1

Ashley8806 said:


> MissLM said:
> 
> 
> KirinM I really feel for you, with my girls my nausea was so bad I ended up on anti-sickness tablets... So far this time the nausea is there but bearable, but im still early on so we will see how it goes.
> 
> I'm mainly still knackered all the time and finding it hard to get up in the mornings.
> 
> Although twins would be a blessing my friend has twins and my goodness were they hard work!
> 
> Does everyone have preferences on gender? Because I have 2 girls already everyone is assuming I want a boy, I'm getting all the "Oh, hopefully you'll get your boy this time," and "Knowing your luck it will be another girl, hahaha" comments which are really annoying me because honestly I don't mind what the gender is, I would be happy with another girl and feel lucky if we were given a boy it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> We are getting the same comments about a boy... we have two girls and I keep hearing "hope you get your boy this time" or "I bet you have another girl"... we kinda "tried" for a boy but honestly will not be disappointed either way. We had a preemie last time so in just hoping for a healthy baby :)Click to expand...

I am in the same boat, except I have 3 girls so the first thing EVERYONE says is, "maybe you will finally have a boy?" Yes, a boy would be so cool, but being that I am "advanced maternal aged" now, I just want this baby to be just as healthy and happy as the first three. To make matters worse, DH has already convinced himself that we are having a boy... Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## KirinM

I would love a little girl but my gut instinct is another boy. I think I'd like a girl simply because I have a son. I'm not sure I intend on having a 3rd due to my age but we shall see.

Feeling terrible this morning. Woke up and just felt very strange. Text my BF (he leaves for work early) to say I felt sicker than I have at all this pregnancy and then promptly threw up. Still feeling very delicate!

I'm sure my boobs are not as sore as they were. Do you think it's anything to worry about?


----------



## MummyJade

Morning ladies...

hope all is well... 

I am feeling sick and have been close a few times this morning!! Back to school run tomorrow, so praying im not sick on the way to school! Need to book bloods at doctors too! 

I have always wanted 3 children too... I have no idea why though! I would like a boy but I think its cos I have a girl already.. So one of each would be lovely.. But then girls i know what i am doing with them.. So am happy either way... 

This is my OHs 1st so hes happy with either... x


----------



## 28329

I had a deep seated obsession with having a boy. I already had a daughter when I met my df and told him I'd love a son. When we had our 20 week scan last time and they said it's a boy I cried so much! Now I'm bappy either way. I'd love to give the in laws a girl, they only have boy grandchildren. But if this is another boy I'd be happy. I just want a happy healthy baby. A boy would be easier, we have huge bags full of boy clothes :haha:


----------



## pootle33

I think deep down I would like a girl as I have a little boy. My gut is telling me it's a girl but I don't know why. Last time I wanted a boy and thought it was a boy from the beginning so there might something (or nothing in it!)

Well my sickness on Friday was most definitely a bug and was back to just nausea on Saturday. Have felt it ramp up the last few days so I am hoping the next few weeks go by quickly!

My booking appt is next Tuesday and I'm hoping that since I saw midwife at 6 weeks to get height/weight/forms etc that I might near the top off the list for scan around 11 weeks (she seemed to think so). Only because I'm sure my stomach will be bulging by then!!!

Hope everyone has a good day...apparently today is the most depressing day of the year :wacko: (but probably not if you're in Australia with the sun shining lol)


----------



## KirinM

Had a small amount of brown cm. I'm thinking it might be because I had sex yesterday. Determined not to panic (although I am).


----------



## Damita

I have energy hurrah! About time :)


----------



## MummyJade

This is my better day outta the last 4 weeks! I actually cant wait for tomorrow, back to school run and the daily routine... I bought some new bleach and I cant wait to use it! Yes thats how exciting my life is!! Ha! 

Just booked my bloods at doctors for wednesday... hopefully i wont end up butchered! 
x


----------



## Ashley8806

I think my sickness is finally coming in.... Still not terrible, but feeling queasy in the mornings when I haven't ate yet... and yesterday I made brunch and my 5 year old wanted ketchup on her eggs (thank in laws for that one) and I couldn't sit near her to see or smell it.


----------



## MissLM

MummyJade, ikwym I sent dd1 back to school today and although its I miss her its so nice to have a routine back!

I hope you're ok kirin, whilst I would always get bleeding checked its not always bad, I had three bleeds throughout my pregnancy with dd2 and thankfully they were nothing serious.

Still waiting for a scan appointment, I'm so impatient, waiting for appointments and things to get started is so hard for me!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy 10 weeks to my due date buddies! <3

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm back at work after having to take last week off due to morning sickness. It was so bad after Christmas I thought it would never end! Luckily the Zofran has helped and I've been able to eat again and keep it all down. I still have bad morning sickness, but it is a lot better then it was, so I'm feeling grateful and can't wait for it to be gone completely!

Looking forward to my first doctor's visit on January 13th. After that we should be able to book our 12 week ultrasound!


----------



## addy1

I am so sick!! I have such a bad cough. I am coughing so hard that I have thrown up quite a few times. Saw a doctor yesterday, but at 10 weeks, there is really nothing they can do. (He said it is such a crucial time in development, that it is not worth risking to be on meds.) I have to agree, but I am miserable. Was supposed to be back at work today, but have been awake since 3:45 this morning. Time for a nap I think!!

Sorry for all of you that are sick! Roll on second trimester!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning gals, 
I have my follow up this afternoon to see the babes. Hopefully both of them and I hope to see HB's. 
I just have this horrible feeling that I'll lose one...although I know each week we go on, is better and better


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning gals,
> I have my follow up this afternoon to see the babes. Hopefully both of them and I hope to see HB's.
> I just have this horrible feeling that I'll lose one...although I know each week we go on, is better and better

Good luck today! I'm sure everything is fine with your babies. It's hard not to worry. Sending lots of good vibes your way <3


----------



## KirinM

I've had nothing other than normal CM since earlier so I'm not too worried. I had spotting after sex before. If I see anything else I'll give the utterly useless midwife / GP a call. I find trying to contact them so frustrating!


----------



## Ashley8806

KirinM said:


> I've had nothing other than normal CM since earlier so I'm not too worried. I had spotting after sex before. If I see anything else I'll give the utterly useless midwife / GP a call. I find trying to contact them so frustrating!

With DD2 after sex I had bright red blood, it looked like a ton and I freaked out... gave the Dr a call and they said it was normal as long as not soaking pads, etc. The cervix is just very sensitive. It's all so scary! :hugs:


----------



## LoveCakes

Anyone not had any contact from a midwife yet? By my LMP I am nearly 12 weeks and I've heard nothing (though only 9 weeks actually). I asked at my scan but the hosptial said antenal care is through GP.

I agree, it's actually good to get back into a routine!


----------



## KirinM

I've only heard from in the sense that they've arranged an appointment on 27 January but haven't actually seen anyone.


----------



## princess_1991

With my last pregnancy I had to get the mws number off the gp and make an appointment myself where as this time I've had to fill in a form at the gps and she rang me back

Hope this helps!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good news to report. Two strong heartbeats! Both measuring great, one at 6w6d and one 6w5d!
Unbelievably thankful!!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

ellitigg; Nope no scan yet! I didn't want an early one cos internal isn't an option for me, and being overweight it almost definitely would be!!

I haven't even seen a midwife yet either! Though we have just moved town so I only contacted the local maternity ward less than a week ago. They have my info and are supposed to call me within a week, so if I don't hear from them today or tomorrow I will call them again. I am in no huge hurry though, as long as I get a booking appointment booked in over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lorojovanos said:


> Good news to report. Two strong heartbeats! Both measuring great, one at 6w6d and one 6w5d!
> Unbelievably thankful!!!!!

Yay! So happy for you!


----------



## 28329

Great news on both babies growing well.

My midwife contacted me last week. I see her next monday.


----------



## LoveCakes

lorojovanos said:


> Good news to report. Two strong heartbeats! Both measuring great, one at 6w6d and one 6w5d!
> Unbelievably thankful!!!!!

Yay, fantastic!

Thanks for all the midwife feedback, I'm going to ring the GP tomorrow and see what's going on.


----------



## addy1

Awesome news on the HB's! Must have been so exciting to see/hear them! Congrats again:)


----------



## mirandaprice

Can you add me to the facebook group please, clynn?

I added you the other day, name is same as username


----------



## MissLM

I just had some Weetabix for breakfast and they tasted awful!

Anyone else finding it hard to sleep even though you're shattered?

Congratulations on the twins!!


----------



## Soulshaken

lorojovanos said:
 

> Good news to report. Two strong heartbeats! Both measuring great, one at 6w6d and one 6w5d!
> Unbelievably thankful!!!!!

So awesome!!! Congrats dear :)

Heading to bed so just catching up on y'all really, nothing to report here as of yet! It's -13 degrees in my hometown so hoping we don't come home to busted pipes on Thursday :/ gah it's freezing out there! Thankful we have a wood stove!

Hope everyone is feeling good I'm sure we are about to have lots of scans coming soon!!!


----------



## MissLM

Just got caught in a massive hail storm on the walk to school and now I'm home sopping wet, cold and sick to top it all off - not a good morning!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Knackered and have an 8hr shift ahead of me. :(


----------



## WanaBaba

squirrel. said:


> We want three children and eventually I would like to have at least one of each. I think a part of me deeply wants a girl eventually (not necessarily this time though, could be on the last try). I can't explain why, but it's important to me. I'd feel the same if I had girls I think, I'd deeply want a boy. I think it's because I want to experience being a mum to both. I don't know why that's important to me, but it is. I would love for my son to have a little brother, but would eventually like a little sister for him. So the pressure is off this time and even though I have a slight preference for a girl, I don't really mind and would love a boy as well, as I have loved having my gorgeous little boy.
> 
> I think we're having another little boy this time.
> 
> x

This is exactly how I feel, I have a DD so really want a Son to experience being a mum to both, I want three so I don't mind what it is this time as long as I get my boy eventually :) I think if I got three girls I'd probably have a fourth to hopefully get a boy haha.


----------



## MissLM

got my dating scan appointment through for Friday 17th! YAY!


----------



## linz143

Had my dating scan yesterday and baby is measuring right on time! So we are keeping the August 22nd due date! Everything looked great, the only thing they want from me is an early gestational diabetes test this time due to the fact that DD was over 9 lbs at birth (9 lbs 4 oz). I told them she was also 8 days late, but that didn't matter to them, so now I have to have one at 9 weeks and then another at 24 weeks. :( It's not that bad, just annoying to sit in the waiting room at the lab for an hour.

On top of that, had a bunch of blood drawn and go back in 2 weeks to review it all. Happy to say that there's only one baby in there, as all these twins were scaring me!!
 



Attached Files:







1523447_10152061791486839_537546523_o.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LoveCakes

Great scans, I'm looking forward to the 12 week ones, not long now for some!

I rang my GPs and was told my booking appointment would be at the hospital so to wait for my letter from then, then I ring and book my antenatal classes.how was I supposed to know that?! Every day I come home to see if there's any post!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm so glad to hear all the good news ^_^
And congrats on how well the twins are doing!!! ^_^

My son decided to clog my upstairs toilet and flood my bathroom which then caused it to rain in my living room... on my laptop...

I thought for sure I lost it, but 3 days later of having it lay upside down, unplugged, without the battery and trying to vacuum the water out of it... it works! So I'm back lol Didn't think I'd get the chance to come on here again, was kind of depressing.

It is super cold today and it was last night too, brrr, I can't wait for this Arctic weather to go away and return to a normal winter! lol


----------



## addy1

Just wondering if everyone knows their blood type yet? With my first baby, I found out I was A- and my DH is O+. I have to go for two shots during my pregnancy and get one right after the birth. I just had my blood drawn to see if there are any antibodies, so hopefully the shots have worked so far! I won't have to worry once this baby is born, as he/she will be the last!:happydance:


----------



## flagirlie7

addy1 said:


> Just wondering if everyone knows their blood type yet? With my first baby, I found out I was A- and my DH is O+. I have to go for two shots during my pregnancy and get one right after the birth. I just had my blood drawn to see if there are any antibodies, so hopefully the shots have worked so far! I won't have to worry once this baby is born, as he/she will be the last!:happydance:


Funny enough we have exactly same blood types here (me A- and DH 0+)!! I know they are giving Rhogam at 28 weeks a one after birth. Yikes. Btw happy 10 weeks, due date buddy :)


----------



## addy1

flagirlie7 said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if everyone knows their blood type yet? With my first baby, I found out I was A- and my DH is O+. I have to go for two shots during my pregnancy and get one right after the birth. I just had my blood drawn to see if there are any antibodies, so hopefully the shots have worked so far! I won't have to worry once this baby is born, as he/she will be the last!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Funny enough we have exactly same blood types here (me A- and DH 0+)!! I know they are giving Rhogam at 28 weeks a one after birth. Yikes. Btw happy 10 weeks, due date buddy :)Click to expand...

Yes! 10 weeks already!! Only 30 more to go! Haha :wacko:


----------



## Luvspnk31

I'm o+, to be honest, not sure what DH is. I think o- though.


----------



## Arlandria

lorojovanos said:


> Good news to report. Two strong heartbeats! Both measuring great, one at 6w6d and one 6w5d!
> Unbelievably thankful!!!!!

Eek more twins!!! Yay! That's ace xxx

I have to apologise I've kind of abandoned this thread the past week as I use my phone/iPad a lot so find it easier & more accessible on the FB page!

Xxx


----------



## MummyJade

Im A+ OH I dont know but hell know with being in army... Ill ask! 

Im dog sitting for Dad and Step Mum this morning till doctors as they are moving!! 
They have the parrot to move aswell! Manic xx


----------



## tori0713

I'm O+ and DH is O-. At least we know baby will be either one should he/she ever need blood.


----------



## MissLM

ugh, I still feel sick... not actually being sick which is a small mercy but the feeling is constantly there!

Also getting sore tummy muscles, I feel like I've done 100 sit ups at once, which if you saw me you would know is preposterous because I clearly haven't even attempted 1! Anyone else have sore muscles?

Those of you who already have children we're you early, late or on time before? My DD1 was 17 days early and DD2 was 8 days early I don't think I could stand being overdue!

DD2 is 2 years old today... time really does fly when they're this young!


----------



## AerisandAlex

flagirlie7 said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if everyone knows their blood type yet? With my first baby, I found out I was A- and my DH is O+. I have to go for two shots during my pregnancy and get one right after the birth. I just had my blood drawn to see if there are any antibodies, so hopefully the shots have worked so far! I won't have to worry once this baby is born, as he/she will be the last!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Funny enough we have exactly same blood types here (me A- and DH 0+)!! I know they are giving Rhogam at 28 weeks a one after birth. Yikes. Btw happy 10 weeks, due date buddy :)Click to expand...

DH and I are both O- ^_^
Unfortunately the blood banks won't leave us alone lol


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey girls.. Back from my scan and now due July! Baby was dancing away. Got to go back in 2 weeks for the nuchal scan as not far enough along for it.

Now off to say proper hello's in the July group, but i'll still pop in here and see you all xx


----------



## xEmmaDx

Got my 12 weeks scan on the 31st of January. So excited but so nervous at the same time. Once I see everything is ok I will be back to just excited :) 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## Ichisan

Got my scan date the 28th Jan :) Can't wait to see what's going on in there!


----------



## linz143

DH is O+, I am O+, DD is O+.... think I can pretty much guess what this LO will have as a blood type! Lol, well we're not interesting but at least it's all the same.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Is anyone here part of a facebook August due group? xx


----------



## lorojovanos

^I am


----------



## linz143

well yeah we have our own facebook group. Is that what you're referring to? Or just some random facebook group that anyone can join?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am on there. I love being in the group :)


----------



## LoveCakes

I am o+ not sure what hubby is but thankfully no injections!


I got my booking appointment letter at the hospital for the 14th so next week argh and its says at your first appointment you will probably have a scan but I will only be 10+2. I take it that will be my '12 week' scan. The nurse said last week they are taking people that early to get through all the appointments.
I'm excited its so soon but our dating scan last week the baby was still a little jelly bean and I was hoping for a good pic.

Now I'm not sure if I want to tell people after the scan as there'll be no reason to wait or if I want to wait the standard 12 weeks.


----------



## purplespecs

I'm O- and DH is A+ and I needed the injections with my son - he is O+ so I will need the injections again.

I've been asked by someone at work if I'm pregnant (and had a few funny looks from others) so tonight I compared my bump photos and I've definitely popped! I don't think I'm going to be able to keep this pregnancy quiet until my scan. I know you show earlier with 2nd pregnancies but I'm beginning to wonder if there are twins in there... there are twins and triplets in my family!!

https://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p753/Nikki_Giffard/8weekcomp_zpsc9a94243.jpg


----------



## lorojovanos

Wowee doodle. When is your scan?


----------



## purplespecs

Haven't got one yet, I've got my booking in appointment on Monday so I hope I'll get referred from there :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Definitely a possibility there's a few in there! Lovely bump by the way if that's not too weird :)


----------



## purplespecs

Thanks LoveCakes, definitely not weird!


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

Hi !

I am due 30th August with baby no2 :) my first scan is Feb 17th! Excited. Congrats everyone xx


----------



## flyingduster

Lovecakes, the '12 week' scan, if it is the nucheal one, MUST be done between certain dates (something like 11+4 to 13+2 or something) so I doubt they would do that scan so early. But if it isn't the nucheal one and just a standard one, then it may well happen??


MissLM, I went 17 days overdue with Monster... And there was no doubt about dates either! Lol. It was OK cos I just kept going to work to keep busy. I'd have gone nuts waiting at home I think!!! Lol. Will be interesting to see what happens with this one...


----------



## linz143

Purplespecs - that is quite the bump you are rocking!! I can't wait for that and I do know they say you show earlier with #2!

However, I'm totally fine with not popping out till 12 weeks so i don't have to tell everyone at work before then haha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm showing a little bit too. People keep joking that there's more than 1 baby in there since I've been so sick and I'm showing so soon. Guess we'll find out in a few weeks. Too scared to post bump pics though!


----------



## squirrel.

Lorojavonos &#8211; Congrats on hearing both heartbeats! Double the joy I imagine.

Blood types: I know I&#8217;m O+ from the last time I was pregnant, and I think my husband is too.

MissLM &#8211; Yes, I&#8217;ve had sore stomach muscles this past week, especially when I wake up in the morning. I remember this last time too, but not till 14/15 weeks or so. Maybe it means everything is stretching a little earlier this time.

Purplespecs &#8211; You definitely have popped haven&#8217;t you? Wow! When do you find out if there&#8217;s more than 1 in there?

AFM &#8211; I am sick and tired of illnesses right now! I am so frustrated! I&#8217;m still suffering with sinusitis, which has been awful with going back to work and teaching all day. I get no rest from my headache! And now my son has caught his next illness of the moment: winter vomiting bug. He had hand, foot and mouth in November/December, horrendous teething two weeks before Christmas with fevers and explosive nappies, he caught my nasty cold just before Christmas and then came out in chicken pox (which he must have caught at nursery a week earlier) just after Christmas. That&#8217;s only just starting to get better and now he&#8217;s spent the evening projectile vomiting. At one point we were both covered in vomit, as was the carpet in his bedroom and I just had to laugh. It was that or burst into tears!!!

With new baby everything seems to be going well. I&#8217;ve not got many symptoms anymore, but as I had none with my son I&#8217;m not too surprised &#8211; it just makes me think even more that this is another little boy. I heard the heartbeat on the Doppler again today, but I think it was a bit shy, because it kept moving whenever I got a fix on it. I&#8217;m quite surprised by how much it moved, because it seemed to be on both sides of my uterus in quick succession. Surely they can&#8217;t move across the uterus yet? (A small part of me is hoping they missed a twin at my 6+6 ultrasound and that&#8217;s why I heard it in two places almost at once :haha: I&#8217;m ridiculous !)

My one embarrassing symptom has been a bad stomach. TMI alert! It hits me when I&#8217;m walking home from work, literally. I don&#8217;t know what it is, but as I&#8217;m on my long 30 minute walk I start to get a really sore stomach and I know I need to get home straight away! It&#8217;s so upsetting. I barely made it home two days ago and yesterday I was too far from home, knew I&#8217;d never make it on foot and had to call my husband to drive and get me (15 minute walk = 5 minute car journey). It&#8217;s such an embarrassing, painful and distressing problem and it must be pregnancy related, because it&#8217;s never happened to me before and happens quite a lot now! Anyone else?

x


----------



## Ashley8806

So I know this was really stupid... I just can't shake the feeling something is not right. So I tooj a frer and the lines are just the same color... not one darker or lighter . I figured at this point I would have one of those tests where the test line is darker than control, etc... does this sound ok or a bad sign? :(


----------



## clynn11

Hook affect has probably already kicked in hun. Try adding some water to your pee.


----------



## Ashley8806

This was the test
 



Attached Files:







20140108_141812.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ashley8806

I can't stop crying... I just feel like I'm losing this baby :cry:


----------



## Jett55

Your lines still look fab & not all test have as much dye or like they said about the hook effect. If there's no cramping or bleeding I wouldn't worry too much. Just try to relax & if you're that worried take a trip to the er :hugs:


----------



## glbaby1

About to go in for my first scan! It's about freakin time! Lol. Excited and super nervous. Hoping for one healthy little bean!!!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Hi ladies... not sure how many of you are not on our August 2014 FB group, so I thought I'd post here too. I've spent more time on FB than here, so some of you may not remember me. 

I lost little one last night at 9 weeks 2 days. I'm in shock and denial and am not exactly sure what will happen next. I might stop in to check how you ladies are doing from time to time, and I wish you all the best with all of my heart. I'm very sad I won't be giving birth in August with the rest of you, but feel free to follow my blog or friend me on Facebook if you'd like to keep in touch.


----------



## Ashley8806

Jett55 said:


> Your lines still look fab & not all test have as much dye or like they said about the hook effect. If there's no cramping or bleeding I wouldn't worry too much. Just try to relax & if you're that worried take a trip to the er :hugs:

Thanks hun.. I've been having pretty bad cramps tho that's why I've been worried. The dr won't do anything though :(


----------



## Jett55

:( soo sorry :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Already said so on FB but I am sooooo sorry PnkPolkaDots!!!! :hugs: :hugs: I added your angel to the front page.


----------



## Ashley8806

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Hi ladies... not sure how many of you are not on our August 2014 FB group, so I thought I'd post here too. I've spent more time on FB than here, so some of you may not remember me.
> 
> I lost little one last night at 9 weeks 2 days. I'm in shock and denial and am not exactly sure what will happen next. I might stop in to check how you ladies are doing from time to time, and I wish you all the best with all of my heart. I'm very sad I won't be giving birth in August with the rest of you, but feel free to follow my blog or friend me on Facebook if you'd like to keep in touch.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Ashley- can you request a beta draw? Let them know something just doesn't feel right and that the betas would make you feel better? Your lines truly look fine hun. Hook affect is said to kick in around 6 weeks and your lines start getting lighter instead of darker because the hcg doesn't register correctly on the tests when it's so high. I am keeping everything crossed for you, I am sure your bean is just fine <3 <3


----------



## Ashley8806

clynn11 said:


> Ashley- can you request a beta draw? Let them know something just doesn't feel right and that the betas would make you feel better? Your lines truly look fine hun. Hook affect is said to kick in around 6 weeks and your lines start getting lighter instead of darker because the hcg doesn't register correctly on the tests when it's so high. I am keeping everything crossed for you, I am sure your bean is just fine <3 <3

They just keep telling me to keep my regular appointment even after cramping bad after a good fall. Just said they can't stop if anything is happening :( I have an ultrasouns next wednesday, I wish they'd just give me an early one.


----------



## clynn11

I'm sorry hun, sometimes I don't think doctors realize the emotional toll this all has on us. Hopefully your scan comes quickly and you will get the reassurance you need. Sending lots of love and positive vibes your way!


----------



## Ashley8806

clynn11 said:


> I'm sorry hun, sometimes I don't think doctors realize the emotional toll this all has on us. Hopefully your scan comes quickly and you will get the reassurance you need. Sending lots of love and positive vibes your way!

Thanks for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Hmm I'm sorry your doc won't do anything :(... if it were me I'd go to the er telling em about terrible cramps. Idk how things work from where your from but I know here if you go to the er they'll do a scan. Unless they know fer sure what it is like my friend had a uti. Sending lots of positive vibes that your lo is fine <3


----------



## addy1

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Hi ladies... not sure how many of you are not on our August 2014 FB group, so I thought I'd post here too. I've spent more time on FB than here, so some of you may not remember me.
> 
> I lost little one last night at 9 weeks 2 days. I'm in shock and denial and am not exactly sure what will happen next. I might stop in to check how you ladies are doing from time to time, and I wish you all the best with all of my heart. I'm very sad I won't be giving birth in August with the rest of you, but feel free to follow my blog or friend me on Facebook if you'd like to keep in touch.

I am so sorry. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Ashley8806

They would more than likely not do anything to be honest. Plus its 40 min away and I have my two kids alone tonight so can't take them. I'm hoping the cramps are from previous csections and stretching... just not feeling too confident :(


----------



## glbaby1

So sorry for your loss Pnk PolkaDot :( Sending hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Ashley: I wouldn't worry too much about the cramping, unless you are bleeding along with the cramping. I am sure everything is fine, it's completely normal to have cramping in early pregnancy, trust me, I have tons of it. I take a nice bath to try and ease them up all the time. 

Your scan will come, I am jealous that you get a scan so early, I may not get one until 20 weeks, so I have a long ways to wait. I hope the next week flies for you.


----------



## glbaby1

Just home from having first scan... OMG! I am so relieved. :happydance: One beautiful wiggly baby measuring 9 weeks 5 days, putting my due date at August 8th now. JUST ONE BABY... THANK YOU! Lord knows, with 3 already, there was no way I could have handled twins! Lol. I didn't have to do a transvag scan, which was nice and I got to see and hear a strong heartbeat measuring 138bpm! Thank goodness my best friend came along, but the whole time I kept wishing that DH was there to see the baby. This is his first, and I rememeber how truly amazing it is to see those images for the first time knowing that you did that! My OB said I have to do all of the advanced testing due to my age, which I totally welcome. That means another scan at 11.5-13wks plus the 18-20 wk scan. And DH will DEFINITELY be there for those . Can't wait for him to see our little wiggle baby! Once I figure out how to upload my scan pics, will post. Sooooo happy and relieved! What a true gift! I feel so blessed right now.


----------



## Ashley8806

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Ashley: I wouldn't worry too much about the cramping, unless you are bleeding along with the cramping. I am sure everything is fine, it's completely normal to have cramping in early pregnancy, trust me, I have tons of it. I take a nice bath to try and ease them up all the time.
> 
> Your scan will come, I am jealous that you get a scan so early, I may not get one until 20 weeks, so I have a long ways to wait. I hope the next week flies for you.

Thank you hun. I just didn't have these cramps this bad with my other two so it's scary :( Why don't you get an earlier scan? Most US Drs do one for a dating scan, then there's the 12 week nuchal scan and the 20 week one. I would go crazy waiting that long


----------



## Ashley8806

So I tested out the hook theory, and here it is... feeling so much better about things. Just wish this cramping/backache would ease a bit! Thank you all so much for being so kind during my mental breakdown :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20140108_193837-1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mirandaprice

Ashley8806 said:


> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ashley: I wouldn't worry too much about the cramping, unless you are bleeding along with the cramping. I am sure everything is fine, it's completely normal to have cramping in early pregnancy, trust me, I have tons of it. I take a nice bath to try and ease them up all the time.
> 
> Your scan will come, I am jealous that you get a scan so early, I may not get one until 20 weeks, so I have a long ways to wait. I hope the next week flies for you.
> 
> Thank you hun. I just didn't have these cramps this bad with my other two so it's scary :( Why don't you get an earlier scan? Most US Drs do one for a dating scan, then there's the 12 week nuchal scan and the 20 week one. I would go crazy waiting that longClick to expand...

The first scan my ob office will do is 11-13weeks. I think it just depends on the dr and circumstance.

Hope the cramps subside soon


----------



## Ashley8806

mirandaprice said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ashley: I wouldn't worry too much about the cramping, unless you are bleeding along with the cramping. I am sure everything is fine, it's completely normal to have cramping in early pregnancy, trust me, I have tons of it. I take a nice bath to try and ease them up all the time.
> 
> Your scan will come, I am jealous that you get a scan so early, I may not get one until 20 weeks, so I have a long ways to wait. I hope the next week flies for you.
> 
> Thank you hun. I just didn't have these cramps this bad with my other two so it's scary :( Why don't you get an earlier scan? Most US Drs do one for a dating scan, then there's the 12 week nuchal scan and the 20 week one. I would go crazy waiting that longClick to expand...
> 
> The first scan my ob office will do is 11-13weeks. I think it just depends on the dr and circumstance.
> 
> Hope the cramps subside soonClick to expand...

Thanks :flower: Yeah I was kinda surprised they were doing an 8 week one for me, as I knew my LMP. With my other two I got early scans because of odd cycles and not knowing how far along I was, which I understand. I was expecting to have to wait until 12 weeks but got lucky, it's just routine in my office to do early one I guess :)


----------



## clynn11

YAY! I told you :) :) :) Perfect little sticky bean in there!


----------



## clynn11

glbaby1- Do you want me to update your due date to the 8th on the front page?


----------



## glbaby1

clynn11 said:


> glbaby1- Do you want me to update your due date to the 8th on the front page?

Yes please! And thanks for checking in :)


----------



## Ashley8806

clynn11 said:


> YAY! I told you :) :) :) Perfect little sticky bean in there!

Thank you! :hugs: has anyone heard of more pains from previous csections?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Ashley: it does depend on the circumstance. I know that I would've only got a 20 week scan, but because I have a subchorionic bleed, they might scan me at my appointment to see if it's gone (crossing my fingers for a scan).


----------



## Ashley8806

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Ashley: it does depend on the circumstance. I know that I would've only got a 20 week scan, but because I have a subchorionic bleed, they might scan me at my appointment to see if it's gone (crossing my fingers for a scan).

I hope you get one for reassurance!


----------



## anothermom

Hi everyone! I'd like to join you all. I'm due August 6th, but baby will probably come sooner. I have no idea on sex and we're just getting used to the idea that this is really happening.


----------



## KirinM

Does anyone else's sickness follow a pattern? I tend to feel very sick in the morning, it calms down in the afternoon and then starts to come back at 3pm.

Night time used to be worse but I've now thrown up several times in the morning. It's brushing my teeth that kicks it off!


----------



## clynn11

I added you to the front page anothermom. Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## MissLM

My sickness is getting worse! Its worse in the mornings, eases of off around lunchtime and is back around dinnertime.

Food is tasting really weird to me especially cheese and all morning I felt like I could taste garlic in my mouth even though I haven't eaten any.

I had a strange pain that felt like something pushing down on my back passage this morning, was really weird and very painful at the time.

Purplespecs my stomach seems to have grown a lot the past few days, I'm guessing its bloat. OH thinks I'm further along then we thing but I guess I'll find out next week.

Hope u feel better Ashley.

Sorry for your loss PnkPolkaDots x


----------



## pootle33

Morning!
Decided to book a private scan on Saturday as I have no patience waiting for NHS one at 12 weeks!

Officially think it makes me 7+5 but I reckon they might say 8 as I definitely ovulated day 11/12. 

Wish I could go now!!

My nausea comes and goes during the day-I think it is slightly better than my last pregnancy which did result in a few close calls sickness wise although I was never sick. But as for bloating, the other day I couldn't figure out how I was going to keep it a secret at work for another 4 weeks!!!


----------



## Damita

Booking in app went well :) scan Monday eeeek


----------



## Buttons_01

Hi all .. I have my 12 week scan on the 23rd of January! Very excited!! :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Hi ladies... not sure how many of you are not on our August 2014 FB group, so I thought I'd post here too. I've spent more time on FB than here, so some of you may not remember me.
> 
> I lost little one last night at 9 weeks 2 days. I'm in shock and denial and am not exactly sure what will happen next. I might stop in to check how you ladies are doing from time to time, and I wish you all the best with all of my heart. I'm very sad I won't be giving birth in August with the rest of you, but feel free to follow my blog or friend me on Facebook if you'd like to keep in touch.

We've chatted on FB, but wanted to say again how sorry I am for your loss hun. You are in my thoughts <3


----------



## mysteriouseye

can someone please help me get on the facebook group :) xx


----------



## purplespecs

^^ Yeah me too, who/what do I need to add?


----------



## HWPG

to get into FB group, PM clynn your name and she will invite you to the group!


----------



## MummyJade

Had my 12 week scan date through... 25th Jan!! 

Off to catch up xx


----------



## sunshine8

hello ladies,

hope I could join your group. my due date is roughly around late August. 

Hope you all ladies are enjoying your journey to motherhood. I have been feeling nauseous since last one week. I feel it all day and often it continues during night too. I have also had vomits. 

Anyone with the same timeline like mine?

Hugs and take care


----------



## sunshine8

KirinM said:


> Does anyone else's sickness follow a pattern? I tend to feel very sick in the morning, it calms down in the afternoon and then starts to come back at 3pm.
> 
> Night time used to be worse but I've now thrown up several times in the morning. It's brushing my teeth that kicks it off!

Hello KirinM,

Ditto like me. I feel more sick in the morning. for me evening its milder, but it comes again at night, I have also thrown-up several times now ugghhhh.

Do you have any appetite? what kind of things you eat?

Take care


----------



## WanaBaba

PnkPolkaDots I am so sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family xx

My nausea has definitely gotten better the past couple of weeks but the past few days I have been feeling it more, I really hope it's not coming back like it was! 

TMI but I have found eating Weetabix branflakes for breakfast and then another small bowl before bed has gotten rid of the constipation! Infact it went the other way so had to cut down to just a bowl for breakfast!

One week tomorrow until my 12 week scan, I really can not wait! So excited to see my little baby :) and turns out DH can now make it so I'm made up about that :)
Still going to try and book a private scan around 16/17 weeks to find out the sex as I'm far too impatient this time haha.

Has anyone else been suffering from really bad headaches? For the last three days I've been getting a headache around 2/3 pm and it just gets worse as the day goes on until the point where i am in so much pain I have to go lie down when oh gets in from work around 6. Last night it kept me awKe until around 2 am it was that bad. Then when I wake up it's gone again until the afternoon when it suddenly hits me again. I have no idea what this is about but it's worrying me now as it's SO painful my whole head aches with a throbbing pain and my neck aches at the back and sides. I've taken a paracetamol tonight but hasn't done a thing. It's making me so miserable :(


----------



## MissLM

Wanababy I get really bad headaches with aura over my eyes (like flashing lights) I suffered with them through my last two pregnancies too but with DD1 my tongue would go numb and often my hand and my speech would be affected too, I had to had to go to hospital twice to be checked for it!


----------



## squirrel.

I've had really bad headaches too. I've had sinusistus though, so it's probably still linked to that. Interestingly it starts around the same time each day 11am - which makes me think it might be pregnancy-hormone triggered. I've been taking paracetemol to cope, but I hate it and feel so guilty. I'd rather not have to take anything! 

x


----------



## LoveCakes

So sorry pinkpolkadots.x

Ashley the hook affect really is amazing, look how much darker yours was than the control line. I had really bad cramps at the start then I realised it was due to the constipation lol hope yours are just annoying and not anything bad.

I'm SO tired this week, I think baby is having a growth spurt as I haven't been so bad in weeks. Early to bed and a lie in on Saturday I think.


----------



## LittleMinx

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Hi ladies... not sure how many of you are not on our August 2014 FB group, so I thought I'd post here too. I've spent more time on FB than here, so some of you may not remember me.
> 
> I lost little one last night at 9 weeks 2 days. I'm in shock and denial and am not exactly sure what will happen next. I might stop in to check how you ladies are doing from time to time, and I wish you all the best with all of my heart. I'm very sad I won't be giving birth in August with the rest of you, but feel free to follow my blog or friend me on Facebook if you'd like to keep in touch.

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Got my first ultrasound appointment, Jan 30th. Three weeks can't go by quick enough!


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm out ladies :-( having a d&c today.....suspected molar pregnancy. Good luck to everyone here and I hope you have h+h pregnancies xx


----------



## Reyrey7

My local antinatal department aren't booking August Babies appointments/ first scans until at least the end of next week. So frustrating. Just want to see it to make sure it's all ok.


----------



## Jett55

So sorry Jbaby :( :hugs:


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks <3


----------



## tori0713

Thoughts and prayers heading your way, Jbaby. Sending lots of hugs, too.


----------



## anothermom

Thanks for adding me!

My nausea has been ok, but it comes and goes a lot. One moment I'm fine, the next I'm gagging and trying not to vomit. I've been dealing with a lot of exhaustion though. I'm just dragging to get through the day!

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jbaby. :hug:


----------



## addy1

Jbaby90 said:


> I'm out ladies :-( having a d&c today.....suspected molar pregnancy. Good luck to everyone here and I hope you have h+h pregnancies xx

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

sorry for your losses, jlbaby and pnkpolkadots.


----------



## flyingduster

So sorry for the losses!! Xxx!


I FINALLY have my first appointment booked in! 17th I get to meet one of my midwives and do the booking in stuff. I hope she can get me a scan asap so we can finally actually know my due date properly!! With an utterly useless LMP date I really am only guessing... Lol.


----------



## 28329

Oh jbaby, I am so so sorry!


----------



## MissLM

I haven't felt so bad in such a long a time, everything is taking a lot of effort, shopping with morning sickness is a nightmare!

On the plus side only one week left until my scan day!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Jbaby90 & pnkpolkadots - I'm so sorry for your losses :cry: :hugs:


----------



## addy1

I have my next scan booked for February 4th. I will be 14 weeks then. Should be able to get some good pictures! 

I have been sick for over a week. I have had a horrible cough that has kept me up all night. I finally was able to get some sleep last night. I am hoping it is finally going to go away. I remember this with my second DD. I can't wait to be done with the first tri! Everything seems to calm down in the second! (Only to be miserable again in the third!! haha)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jbaby90 said:


> I'm out ladies :-( having a d&c today.....suspected molar pregnancy. Good luck to everyone here and I hope you have h+h pregnancies xx

Oh hun I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## sunshine8

sorry for your losses, jlbaby and pnkpolkadots- take care of yourself.


Anyone here on anti-nausea pills?


----------



## KirinM

I'm so sorry jbaby xx


----------



## squirrel.

I'm so sorry for your loss Jbaby! 

X


----------



## addy1

sunshine8 said:


> Anyone here on anti-nausea pills?

I was, but they made me so tired. I quit using them, but my nausea has also seemed to stop.


----------



## WanaBaba

I'm so sorry for your loss jbaby :Hugs:


----------



## WanaBaba

MissLM said:


> Wanababy I get really bad headaches with aura over my eyes (like flashing lights) I suffered with them through my last two pregnancies too but with DD1 my tongue would go numb and often my hand and my speech would be affected too, I had to had to go to hospital twice to be checked for it!

Oh god that sounds awful! X


----------



## WanaBaba

squirrel. said:


> I've had really bad headaches too. I've had sinusistus though, so it's probably still linked to that. Interestingly it starts around the same time each day 11am - which makes me think it might be pregnancy-hormone triggered. I've been taking paracetemol to cope, but I hate it and feel so guilty. I'd rather not have to take anything!
> 
> x

I know exactly how you feel, it gets so bad some times I have to take a paracetamol but then I feel so guilty so I try to go without for as long as I can.


----------



## ellitigg

Sorry for your loss jbaby :(


----------



## squirrel.

addy1 - I've just realised how close our toddlers are in age. Your daughter is two days younger than my son. I'm really happy with the 2.5 year age gap that I'll have been him and his little brother and sister. Perfect timing in my eyes :)

x


----------



## biscuitgal

Jbaby90 said:


> I'm out ladies :-( having a d&c today.....suspected molar pregnancy. Good luck to everyone here and I hope you have h+h pregnancies xx

I was just checking in on this thread after a long while and saw this. So sorry, Jbaby <3 <3 <3


----------



## mrsswaffer

I feel so sorry for all the angels. :( <3 Sending loads of love to you all. :hugs:

Hoping my bean is sticking. I keep getting intermittent pink spotting when I wipe, but none since Tuesday. And I keep reminding myself that the scan they gave me in hospital last Monday was fine. Fingers crossed! I wasn't this nervous with my first baby!


----------



## addy1

squirrel. said:


> addy1 - I've just realised how close our toddlers are in age. Your daughter is two days younger than my son. I'm really happy with the 2.5 year age gap that I'll have been him and his little brother and sister. Perfect timing in my eyes :)
> 
> x

That is neat! Yes, I was more then happy with the three year age gap with my girls, and the gap between the two younger ones will be great too. I was always way too scared to have them any closer together! Haha.


----------



## squirrel.

Ha, just realised I wrote about the age gap between my son and is little brother _and_ sister. This wishful thinking for twins has gone to my head clearly!!

I just got the doppler out again and heard the heartbeat so clearly and for a long time (good few minutes before I switched it off - I could have listened to it all night, but felt like I was intruding on baby's space....that sounds ridiculous :haha:). I calculated it several times and its heartbeat was 192bpm. Amazing! The higher end of normal again for this gestation (average 175bpm) - it was the higher end of normal at 6+6 too. The old wives tale that girls have higher heart rates than boys is drifting through my head. Must. Be. Rational! The heart beat did sound like a train though, which those same old wives say must mean its a boy. We'll see :) I genuinly just want to know now. I can't wait to know who I'm carrying and for my husband and I to really talk names. This time last pregnancy we had a boy and girl name sorted out with middle names to boot. This time, we are skirting the subject. When we find out what we're having the discussion will begin in earnest!

How's everyone else getting on?

x


----------



## HWPG

A-ok here. Feel great (sorry!). "we" are having potato chips for dinner tonight :) tomorrow I'm going to start a registry - FYI babies r us is running a promo - start your registry before jan 31 and get 10% back on purchases made on your registry (I think). So I'm just gonna put one or two (hundred) things on it, just to open it. ;)


----------



## tori0713

HWPG said:


> A-ok here. Feel great (sorry!). "we" are having potato chips for dinner tonight :) tomorrow I'm going to start a registry - FYI babies r us is running a promo - start your registry before jan 31 and get 10% back on purchases made on your registry (I think). So I'm just gonna put one or two (hundred) things on it, just to open it. ;)

I'm going to spend my evening at BRU on the 31st doing that. I have my 12 week scan and DH has to work, but I figure I can get him to go then. He already wanted to register last week when we were at BRU!


----------



## addy1

tori0713 said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> A-ok here. Feel great (sorry!). "we" are having potato chips for dinner tonight :) tomorrow I'm going to start a registry - FYI babies r us is running a promo - start your registry before jan 31 and get 10% back on purchases made on your registry (I think). So I'm just gonna put one or two (hundred) things on it, just to open it. ;)
> 
> I'm going to spend my evening at BRU on the 31st doing that. I have my 12 week scan and DH has to work, but I figure I can get him to go then. He already wanted to register last week when we were at BRU!Click to expand...

I remember the fun and excitement of baby shopping! I can honestly say, there is not one thing we need for this baby other then diapers! Haha, and if it turns out to be a boy, we will need some blue clothes:)


----------



## pootle33

Have a private scan in two hours ....too impatient to wait until 12 weeks.... Wish me luck!


----------



## MissLM

Well I've been up an hour and the sickness isn't too bad this morning so fingers crossed it stays like this!

Mrsswaffer I know how you feel even though this is #3 I feel much more paranoid and worried this time round!

Those of you with the headaches - when I used to phone MW/hospital and tell them about my headaches they used to tell me to take paracetamol because they couldn't tell if I'd need checking by them if I hadn't taken paracetamol to try and clear it first so try not to feel guilty.

I cant wait to start buying things although I have no idea where I'm going to store it all! I'm not going to go mad and buy everything expensive though, we did that with DD1 and with DD2 we got most stuff second hand and found things in really good condition. I still have some stuff left over like a moses basket and bath etc that my sister has been using for her baby so that helps.


----------



## LittleMinx

pootle33 said:


> Have a private scan in two hours ....too impatient to wait until 12 weeks.... Wish me luck!

:happydance: Good luck hunni x


----------



## KirinM

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?

I've got a feeling I'm going to be dragged out for a winter walk to a pub by the river today. Don't mind the walk but running out of excuses for not drinking and I'm a few weeks (and a scan) away from wanting to tell anyone yet!


----------



## sunshine8

addy1 said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here on anti-nausea pills?
> 
> I was, but they made me so tired. I quit using them, but my nausea has also seemed to stop.Click to expand...


Thanks for your reply addy1, that's nice to know. Mine too makes me very drowsy, it doesn't take away the nausea but keeps me away from throwing out. I hope this is safe.

Take care


----------



## MummyJade

pootle33 said:


> Have a private scan in two hours ....too impatient to wait until 12 weeks.... Wish me luck!

good luck!!! Xx


----------



## LoveCakes

Good luck for your scan Poole

Soulshaken did you have your scan yesterday to find out about the other 2 sacs ?

Hope my week of intense tiredness is over, 12 hours sleep last night hopefully made a difference. I've been neglecting both housework and 'ahem' hubby. One will be more fun to catch up on lol as long as its before 10pm!


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone!

Scan went well - measuring 8+1 - Clynn can you move me up to 21/08? Thanks!

Heart was flickering away and all looked good!! :happydance:

Have a tilted uterus so picture wasn't the clearest but we're just happy all ok!


----------



## lilmissmup

Ooooo new due date buddy for me :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congrats on the good scan.


----------



## LoveCakes

I spent all afternoon at the EPU. I felt wetness and when I checked there was maybe a tablespoon on dark red blood. It stopped really quickly but I just thought its over.

I went to a&e and they referred me to EPU, 3 hours later and they couldn't really explain it. He said there was some cervical erosion but it was old blood. I got to see my little baby wriggling about and was measuring spot on, such a relief.

Having a look online if it is cervical erosion I might have some more bleeding but it shouldn't affect the baby.


----------



## Damita

Yay for a great scan :)


----------



## KirinM

Got my scan date through. It's 3rd Feb which seems like ages away! I'll be 12w3d. 

Lovecakes - pleased baby is okay x


----------



## LoveCakes

Thanks Kirin, had some more red bleeding there. I'm hoping its down to the dr poking about but I feel like its going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## 28329

Lovecakes, that's great news. Glad baby is ok.


----------



## Reyrey7

Not sure if I am already but can you please add me to this group. I'm about 8+6. Baba due on 18th August. Got my scan on 6th Feb.:thumbup:


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies 
Well it ended up being a very emotional day yesterday but we are thankful nonetheless. . The scan yesterday showed three sacs still, one completely empty, one with a tiny babe that stopped developing, and the third with a perfect little one with a strong heartbeat wiggling and waving <3 Although it was very bittersweet, I am so beyond thankful for our little fighter <3 thank you all for your kind thoughts/prayers it meant a lot when I was "in limbo". I have another ultrasound on the 23rd to check up on things so at least I will see my babe again soon! Hope you all are doing well :hugs:


----------



## MissLM

Soulshaken I'm sorry for the two babies that haven't developed but what a blessing to know that you've got one healthy little fighter doing well!

I've got the worst taste/smell at the back of my throat and in my nose, its like gone off milk. I've brushed my teeth, had some mints and nothing is getting rid of it, its really horrible!

DD2 has started potty training and bless her she is doing really well, I'm really pleased because although she may still wearing nappies to bed when this baby is born at least I wont have two in nappies all the time!

My sister has loaned me her heartbeat monitor and although I know its too early to hear baby's hb I'm really excited i'll be able to listen to this one at home as I didn't have one with the girls!

Hope everyone is feeling well


----------



## KirinM

Yesterday started out with me feeling quite good. I felt hungry and wanted food, felt quite energetic and managed to stand in the kitchen long enough to wash up. Went for a long walk to the pub with my family and suddenly nausea hit and my energy was sapped. 

As soon as I got home I had to lie down and went to bed early and have woken up this morning with full on morning sickness. BUT I felt normal for a little bit yesterday. I cannot wait to feel like it all the time. I didn't realise how pants I'm feeling until I felt okay.


----------



## LoveCakes

Well I was back up at the EPU overnight as the red bleeding carried on and I felt sone clots passing. Same result, they couldn't tell me why but the baby was fine and moving again with a strong heartbeat. We got home about 7 am so having a duvet day. I'm also going to ring my boss and get tomorrow and all of Tuesday off as Tuesday afternoon is my booking Appointment. he knows so it should be ok. I guess I'll just have to see how things go.

Soul shaken sorry about the other 2 but how lovely you have a healthy LO.


----------



## MummyJade

Lovecakes I hope your feeling better soon... 

Ive had one of my best days! Just tired no matter when I go bed! 
Im reading through name book making a list x


----------



## MissLM

I'm getting really antsy for my booking appointment with MW now. 

In April last year I was diagnosed with moderate dyskaryosis after an abnormal smear test and had to have a procedure done to remove the abnormal cells. In all the info they give you at the hospital I remember it saying that it carries the risk of pre-term labour which I find worrying as I had it done less that a year ago.

Needless to say all the abnormal cells were removed and I have had a completely normal smear since its just niggling at the back of my mind and I really just want to talk to the MW and have my mind put at rest.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Had some bleeding this morning. Was orangey red, and then brown. Was only when I wiped, none on my panty liner. Had a pretty big O last night, so I'm hoping that's the cause. Sent the fam off to church without me. Really don't want to be out if it gets worse. I'll call doc tomorrow if it doesn't stop. Just seems to be a little brown when I wipe. Guess we'll see.


----------



## addy1

Soulshaken,
Sorry for your two losses, but very happy that your little bean is doing well. Must be such a roller coaster of emotions. Take care of yourself and that little miracle!


----------



## WanaBaba

Soulshaken I'm sorry about your two little angels but happy to hear about your healthy sticky little bean x

Lovecakes I'm sorry you're going through a rough time it must be very scary, but glad to hear your little beans is doing well in there x

Luvspnk31 I hope everything is ok x


----------



## Maisypie

Hey everyone, just thought I would let you know, went to the hospital with spotting and cramping, they did an ultrasound and found an empty gestational sac. I am waiting to miscarry. They called it a blighted ovum, but the good news after 2 and a half years we got pregnant. Just need to pass this sac so we can try again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## squirrel.

Soulshaken - I'm so sorry about your two little ones you lost, but so pleased you have one strong one that's growing well!

Maisypie - I'm so sorry for your loss and after such a long time trying. I hope you get your sticky bean really soon!

x


----------



## HWPG

oh maisy, sorry for your loss. but what a positive attitude, and GL!


----------



## 28329

Maisypie, I'm so sorry. Your attitude is inspiring! Hope your rainbow isn't far off.


----------



## LoveCakes

So sorry masiepie I know how it feels to ltttc so hopefully now you know what worked when you're ready you can try again


----------



## MummyJade

Maisypie... So sorry and im sending loads of hugs and love your way... X


----------



## addy1

So sorry Maisypie, I went through something very similar, finding out at 12 weeks. Not an easy time, and very sad. Your positive attitude and desire for your rainbow is inspiring. Take care, and wishing you nothing but the best.


----------



## JJsmom

Maisypie, so sorry!! Praying you get your sticky bean soon!!


----------



## clynn11

So sorry for more losses in our group :( 

The front page is updated, everyone xx Let me know if i'm missing anything.


----------



## anothermom

Maisypie, I'm so sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself. :(

Soulshaken, congrats on your little bean hanging in there and I'm really sorry to hear about the other two little ones.

As for me, my nausea went away... and was replaced by really crippling morning sickness. One moment fine, the next gagging and trying really hard not to vomit. Blech! I'm seeing my midwife group on Wednesday and really hoping to get everything organized. I'm feeling a bit nervous about not having a care provider in place.


----------



## MissLM

Woke up with terrible sickness, vomiting and the school run on a Monday morning.... the joys of motherhood!


----------



## glbaby1

Maisypie said:


> Hey everyone, just thought I would let you know, went to the hospital with spotting and cramping, they did an ultrasound and found an empty gestational sac. I am waiting to miscarry. They called it a blighted ovum, but the good news after 2 and a half years we got pregnant. Just need to pass this sac so we can try again. Good luck everyone!

So sorry Maisypie :(. Sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Hello again ladies,
Since I'm in aus we are on school holidays so the kids are driving me crazy as it's to hot to be outside playing but there isn't enough room inside for the 4 of then not to annoy each other and fight. 

Oh well only 2 more weeks untill school starts again. I had a scan on the 9th which showed a beautiful bubs measuring exactly 7 weeks lining up with my edd of 28th August. I have my first appointment with the OB next week so that should go well.


----------



## Reyrey7

Thanks for the add to the group.


----------



## LoveCakes

Welcome to the new girls!

Aussiettc that's great your scan went well. Are you having number 5? That sounds amazing. My dad was from a big family and it was fun having lots of aunts and uncles.

Well no bleeding yesterday after a full day in bed. Hubby has been amazing bringing me food though I can't go for a pee without him panicking. I'm off today and tomorrow until my booking appointment tomorrow afternoon to see what they say. I'm just going to potter about and watch tv.

I thought I'd put up the pic they gave me at the hospital measuring 9w5d. The head is on the left and the poky bit is the arm. I got to see the arms and legs wiggle about, it's getting really baby shaped.
My pics keep coming out sideways so you'll need to turn you head to the left.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sunshine8

Pretty Ladies,

I have a question to ask- is anyone of you opting for the down syndrome screening? How important is this? We spoke to the nurse today and she asked us if we wanted the screening when we do our first ultrasound scan? its optional- so I am confused and a bit nervous.... Any advice please?


Hope you all feeling good, take care.


----------



## KirinM

sunshine8 said:


> Pretty Ladies,
> 
> I have a question to ask- is anyone of you opting for the down syndrome screening? How important is this? We spoke to the nurse today and she asked us if we wanted the screening when we do our first ultrasound scan? its optional- so I am confused and a bit nervous.... Any advice please?
> 
> 
> Hope you all feeling good, take care.

I am. It was offered to me presumably because of my age (I'm 35). It's done via a scan at 12ish weeks and a blood test. Having grown up with a severely disabled sibling I understand the reality of what a disabled child means so it's important to me to find out. What I do with the information, I haven't decided.


----------



## LoveCakes

I'll have the non invasive tests so I'm more prepared if it is more likely. It wouldn't change our actions or opinions on the baby but we could have more support in place. What do you think Sunshine? They are entirely voluntary but remember not 100% accurate and even a high risk result can be from a perfectly healthy baby.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Maisypie said:


> Hey everyone, just thought I would let you know, went to the hospital with spotting and cramping, they did an ultrasound and found an empty gestational sac. I am waiting to miscarry. They called it a blighted ovum, but the good news after 2 and a half years we got pregnant. Just need to pass this sac so we can try again. Good luck everyone!

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: I had a blighted ovum for my very first pregnancy after trying for over 3 years, but I'm praying you get pregnant quickly after. They say it's much easier after a MC or Blighted Ovum, and right after ours, like 3 months later, we were pregnant with DD, so I'm praying your rainbow will be here soon!


sunshine8 - I don't think I'm going to do it... with DD and DS I had the options to do it too and I said I would, but I chickened out at the last minute... the thought of a large needle going through my stomach gives me the chills.... and considering the risk to our little one for the procedure at all, I'd rather not take the risk... besides, even if we're carrying a down syndrome child, or a child with any defect, I could never abort because of my own personal beliefs, and those are pretty much the only options OBs around here give you if it comes back bad. So no, I'm probably going to tell them no on that. :)


----------



## MissLM

I didn't take the down's syndrome test and I probably wont this time (I still need to check with OH what he wants to do.) I grew up with a down's syndrome cousin the results wouldn't change the course of my pregnancy so I chose not to take the test.


----------



## anothermom

I've done a general blood screen, which includes basic genetic screening, but we're not doing anything extra.


----------



## HWPG

whoa, aerisandalex, that is NOT the way they do the procedure here! that would scare me also! it's just an ultrasound to measure the fluid space at the base of the skull, and two consecutive blood tests. after that, if they show increased risks, you can go forward and do the more invasive stuff like you're talking about, but that is def not the *first* test they do. that being said, we are definitely doing it. we'll also be testing me for CF - not that i think either of us carries the gene, but i believe it's covered by insurance and better knowledge than no knowledge. actually, mine is scheduled for next tuesday (12+1).


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm having the same kind of test as HWPG, non invasive during my first u/s. Along with blood tests.


----------



## Bellybump89

My ultrasound today! Everything looks nice and healthy 
My due date was pushed back by one day to August 31st 2014 so I was pretty close!
7+1 today

EDIT: they changed my due date to September 1st. I think they did that because it's a Monday and the 31st is a Sunday when the doctor is not on call. 

I totally understand if you guys want to kick me to the September group!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JJsmom

sunshine8 said:


> Pretty Ladies,
> 
> I have a question to ask- is anyone of you opting for the down syndrome screening? How important is this? We spoke to the nurse today and she asked us if we wanted the screening when we do our first ultrasound scan? its optional- so I am confused and a bit nervous.... Any advice please?
> 
> 
> Hope you all feeling good, take care.

I will not be doing this test. It was offered to me with DS2 and I did not accept it then either. I will love my child no matter what. I have a 9 yr old that has disabilities, they aren't genetic but I deal with them and love him regardless. Yes I know there are days it would be nice to have things easier, but at the same time, that means my son wouldn't be who he is.


----------



## Arlandria

Hello Ladies

So sorry to hear more losses :( It's so crap!!

We are not having the downs test, on the basis that we would want to love them no matter what. I completely understand other peoples decision if they choose to have it though. It's a very hard and testing time! :flower:

Well my flu is finally starting to shift - not even 70% better but I can see light at the end of the tunnel. 

Anyone had any insomnia due to taking pregnacare before bed???? I'm convinced it was the B vitamins that had me awake at 2am this morning. My heart was pounding like i'd taken something I shouldnt!! Felt very very odd!!! But feel find today apart from being ridiculously tired!!!! 

My scan is Friday 24th Jan - Seems so far away! I'll be 12+6 then!!! 

Mothers instinct is saying girl!! Although we've now picked our boys name and I really LOVE it so just my luck to fall in love with something i'll not have!! hee hee - happy for either sex, so best get deciding on a girls name!

Can you tell i'm back at work and skiving at the min! Taking advantage of the work PC - Whoopsie!!

Hope your all OK - probably catch up later on FB page also xxx


----------



## KirinM

Oh yes when I responded I meant the non-invasive tests which is just the scan and blood test. I think you get given a risk score such as 1:160. In the UK anything less than 1:150 is considered high risk and only then are you offered the more intrusive testing.


----------



## MummyJade

Mine just having the scan for it and then nothing else... Wouldn't make a difference to me!....

Ive not even asked OH, as far as im concerned its my body I dont want something stabbed in me and possibly harm the baby... And if hes going to be that self centred he wouldnt need to be around... Sounds harash I know x


----------



## mel28nicole

Anyone tried using their Doppler? I tried today at 8+6 I figure I'm still too early. Might try again next week. My next appointment is the 27th and they'll be trying to hear it at the appointment.


----------



## squirrel.

I think the doppler is so hit and miss at this stage! I was quite lucky and have found the heartbeat each time with mine - but I do consider it just luck, as I have heard of loads of women not hearing the heartbeat until much later on.

Good luck with it!

x


----------



## WanaBaba

Is anyone else really craving sweet stuff? I just want chocolate and cake and more chocolate!! I'm gonna be putting on a lot of weight at this rate.. Oh dear!


----------



## Damita

12 week scan - 11 weeks 5 days :)

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a604/damitapictures/1aa1758fb355d71acc2996b59762567b_zpsd863de80.jpg


----------



## mrsswaffer

I can't find my Doppler. :( Going to have a good rummage under the bed later! Hope I haven't lost it.


----------



## MummyJade

Mine is sour/bitter stuff... Like I could basically drink pure lemon/ lime juice!! 

picked eggs/onions xx


----------



## Ichisan

So sorry for more losses ((hugs))
We are having the NT scan, not because we wouldn't want to carry on with the pregnancy but so we could be prepared for any extra care/support we would need. 
been trying with the doppler this week and found the whooshy placenta noise and my hb no problem but no bubs yet. Debating about putting it away till after the scan now so I don't get worked up but it's too tempting! 
Nausea still ever present but thankfully no actual sickness yet. The oddest things seem to set off too, yesterday it was the minestrone soup I had for lunch! Hope everyone else is doing ok :)


----------



## HWPG

i'm just plain hungry! no real cravings, just a general empty-pitted stomach feeling!


----------



## LoveCakes

Wow Damita what a brilliant scan! Are you going public?

I'm counting the hours till my booking appointment tomorrow. I had some more bleeding but it was dark red/ black so taking it as old blood that's making its way out. I really want a reason but not sure if they'll be able to give me one.


----------



## AerisandAlex

HWPG said:


> whoa, aerisandalex, that is NOT the way they do the procedure here! that would scare me also! it's just an ultrasound to measure the fluid space at the base of the skull, and two consecutive blood tests. after that, if they show increased risks, you can go forward and do the more invasive stuff like you're talking about, but that is def not the *first* test they do. that being said, we are definitely doing it. we'll also be testing me for CF - not that i think either of us carries the gene, but i believe it's covered by insurance and better knowledge than no knowledge. actually, mine is scheduled for next tuesday (12+1).


I wish they would just go by that... but they do try and push the invasive test on women around here... We've already been genetically screened and everything came back negative, and they do that big scan at about 20 weeks and check everything inside and out of baby... but then they still tell women that they want to do the amniocentesis because they say "It can discover things the other tests can't".

And I'm like, whoa... big needle, no way! lol My doctor even commented that I skipped out on the test when pregnant with DS and asked me why. I was sitting there looking at her going 'Yes I didn't do the test, I didn't like the risks involved and frankly the whole procedure scares me and in the end, it won't change my line of thinking, I'll take my chances' lol

I do find it strange that even though we test negative for everything else, the doctors around here insist on pushing it on the women in the area... maybe it's because the number of children born will down syndrome, it is a little higher then normal, I don't really know :shrug:


Beautiful new scans ladies too!!
Damita - what a perfect profile scan and only at 11 weeks, beautiful :D

LoveCakes - I'm sure everything will be all right :) I'm crossing my fingers for you! :hugs:



Had our 10 week appointment and it went very well, doctor was able to find our little one with just a Doppler too, she was surprised but excited. Heartbeat is a nice strong 155 It went down but that's expected

We also went into detail about the future.

We've been officially labeled 'High-Risk' and we're going to go down in about a month to Pittsburgh Children's Hospital. Just as a precaution, we're going to register there, get to know the hospital because we've never been there before, so that way we know what to expect should our little one come early like DS

The Doctors in that hospital are also going to work with my OB about when we should be starting the shots that will try and prevent preterm labor... I forget what they're called but if they're going to help and not hurt our little one then I'm all for it! :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Aeris and Alex, that sounds like they're being very proactive. Better to have plans and not need them than be unprepared. I'm sure the high risk label is a bit crap but they'll monitor you well.


----------



## squirrel.

Aeris and Alex - It's a shame they push such an invasive procedure on women. It doesn't seem fair if their quad screening doesn't bring back a high risk result.

I'm going to have the 12 week nuchal fold scan. It seems to be the norm here and I haven't ever considered not having one. I feel like I am the sort of person that likes to be prepared for all eventualities and I would rather know if my baby had any genetic differences. 

If we came back high risk I would pay for the Harmony or panorama blood test, which is a new approach to testing fetal DNA, by analysing the mother's blood for fetal cells and getting the DNA from them. There is no increased risk of miscarriage and I would feel so much happier with this than CVS. The only problem is it costs £600 :/

x


----------



## HWPG

i'm not sure if my insurance would cover the next step test if the first one came back high risk.... but i'd have to think i'd do it, with the mind set of "X dollars now, but peace of mind". tough call.


----------



## squirrel.

HWPG - I know what you mean, the cost of the test would have to be shouldered by us here as the NHS entitles you to the standard tests (like CVS), but it wouldn't cover the cost of the panorama or harmony test. I would have to make some serious savings for a few months, but I think it would be worth it.

x


----------



## KirinM

I'd thought about the harmony test but I thought it had to be done quite early?


----------



## Luvspnk31

sunshine8 said:


> Pretty Ladies,
> 
> I have a question to ask- is anyone of you opting for the down syndrome screening? How important is this? We spoke to the nurse today and she asked us if we wanted the screening when we do our first ultrasound scan? its optional- so I am confused and a bit nervous.... Any advice please?
> 
> 
> Hope you all feeling good, take care.

I don't plan on it, mostly because it won't matter to me, but also because when they do the blood test, it won't tell you absolutely if baby has downs, only if the marker is higher. Then, u have to have an amino to tell u for sure. That procedure in itself is risky and I wouldn't do it unless absolutely necessary. I find it's easier just not to have something that might just make me worry. It's definitely a personal choice though.


----------



## MissLM

Lovely scan Damita! I'm getting so excited about mine on Friday!

I'm craving ready salted crisps. I can't drink tea anymore either it makes me sick, which is bad because I can't function properly in the morning without tea!

I knew it would be too early to use the Doppler but I did give it a go. I got a whoosh sound which I remember from the MW appointments with the girls but no hb. Not worried though as I'm only 7 + 4.


----------



## pootle33

I'm also off hot drinks and I love a cup of tea normally!! Same happened last time. I don't think I've ever drank so much water before!

Today is my booking in appt at the house. Not sure and can't remember what happens (saw MW briefly at 6 weeks and we did height/weight then) although keen to chat about her thoughts on my delivery options. 

I was 42 weeks failed induction with a section last time - cervix remained tight closed so couldn't break waters and never had a contraction. Son was 4.4kg. I'm pretty sure I can't be induced due to chance of rupture but would have thought they will let me go to term to see if it happens on its own? The MW at the hospital last time said they would only leave me to 38 weeks but my GP a few weeks later said it was rubbish. !? Lol :wacko:


----------



## KirinM

Another day, another worry!

My nausea and sore boobs appear to be easing. I still feel nauseous and tend to gag first thing in the morning when brushing my teeth but I'm definitely feeling better than I was.

I even cooked last night and that's the first time in weeks! Do you think I've hit my peak or should I be worrying? I'm 9w5d.


----------



## KirinM

I looked up stuffy nose at the weekend as I've had one since Christmas but it's never developed into a cold and apparently it's a common side effect of pregnancy called rhinitis.


----------



## LoveCakes

Kirin my app says that for 10w which you're not far off you should start to feel better as ms and other symptoms ease.

Also I think the stuffy nose is as your blood vessels swell up. We already have about 10% more blood going up to 40% by the end. I find all this stuff really interesting!


----------



## MissLM

Pootle would a C-section be a big no-no in your mind or are you prepared for it to be done if you have too?

I had a forceps delivery with DD1, she was back to back and got stuck, no matter how hard I pushed she wouldn't budge, and a natural delivery with DD2. Obviously I'm hoping for another natural birth but my birthing plan will just to be go with it and see what happens.

Not feeling too sick so far today, but I keep getting pulling pains in my lower abdomen which I don't like.


----------



## KirinM

LoveCakes said:


> Kirin my app says that for 10w which you're not far off you should start to feel better as ms and other symptoms ease.
> 
> Also I think the stuffy nose is as your blood vessels swell up. We already have about 10% more blood going up to 40% by the end. I find all this stuff really interesting!

What our bodies are capable of never ceases to amaze me. When I read that babies teeth buds are growing I'm just like 'how does my body know how to make that happen'?!

My Hcg levels were quite high early on so I'm hoping maybe they got their peak a little early(?!). I'm still having the symptoms just not as severe. Thinking of getting a Doppler this week although not sure if it will freak me out too much if I don't find a heartbeat.


----------



## pootle33

MissLM said:


> Pootle would a C-section be a big no-no in your mind or are you prepared for it to be done if you have too?
> 
> I had a forceps delivery with DD1, she was back to back and got stuck, no matter how hard I pushed she wouldn't budge, and a natural delivery with DD2. Obviously I'm hoping for another natural birth but my birthing plan will just to be go with it and see what happens.
> 
> Not feeling too sick so far today, but I keep getting pulling pains in my lower abdomen which I don't like.

Thanks. No I am ok with a section as to be honest my previous experience of it was a good one. The MW said it's really up to me - I can't use midwife led unit because of previous section so will always be a consultant led unit. Her advice was to go with a planned section as when she read through the 3 days of induction intervention with nothing beyond 1-2 cms and no contractions she thought that was more about my body than the pregnancy itself. She said I could wait until 41 weeks and see if it happened but very unlikely to be induced due to risk of rupture and otherwise a planned section would be c 39 weeks. So something to think about although I am probably veering towards he section. She said different consultants will have different opinions on it!? Helpful!!


----------



## HWPG

kirin - agree with the others. i had no ms, or nasuea, and boob soreness is worst first thing in morning but otherwise under control....so i would just say that your body is acclimating.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

As I posted in our FB group yesterday, we had our first prenatal visit with our doctor yesterday. He did a full check-up and everything is looking good. Other than my awful morning sickness of course haha. I'm hoping it will pass soon and I can start enjoying being pregnant!

We finally got to book our 12 week ultrasound, and it is a week from today! So excited. Feels like we've been waiting forever!

About a month from now we start going into the maternity clinic in High River for all of our appointments. We will be planning a c-section (my son was delivered by c-section 2 years ago, so we've decided to do the same again). 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## flagirlie7

KirinM said:


> LoveCakes said:
> 
> 
> Kirin my app says that for 10w which you're not far off you should start to feel better as ms and other symptoms ease.
> 
> Also I think the stuffy nose is as your blood vessels swell up. We already have about 10% more blood going up to 40% by the end. I find all this stuff really interesting!
> 
> What our bodies are capable of never ceases to amaze me. When I read that babies teeth buds are growing I'm just like 'how does my body know how to make that happen'?!
> 
> My Hcg levels were quite high early on so I'm hoping maybe they got their peak a little early(?!). I'm still having the symptoms just not as severe. Thinking of getting a Doppler this week although not sure if it will freak me out too much if I don't find a heartbeat.Click to expand...

Kirin, I had really sore boobs at the beginning but that kinda stopped (now just minor) at around 7 weeks or so. My nausea was stronger up until week 10! Then - pretty much gone. So yes, it's normal. Things come and go, sometimes they just go!


----------



## HWPG

Denyse - our scan is next tuesday as well! 2p EST. i'm wicked excited!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

HWPG said:


> Denyse - our scan is next tuesday as well! 2p EST. i'm wicked excited!

So exciting! We have the same due date too :)


----------



## linz143

We'll be doing the NT scan plus blood tests. Last time with DD the results came back 1 in 10,000 so it was really a weight lifted and one less thing I had to worry about during the pregnancy. Plus the high powered machine that they used gave such amazing pictures, I wouldn't want to miss that again for the world. Even our 20 week scan pictures were not as amazing as the 12 week one. Let me attach a pic and you'll see what I mean...

This is DD at 11w5d. Pretty impressive if you ask me. You can see the mouth, the eyes, even tiny feet and hands.
 



Attached Files:







545667_10150870620156839_1574207182_n.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## flyingduster

You generally do find that by 9-10 weeks that you will get more and more 'good' days. You will probably have a crappy day again tomorrow, but it is nice to see a light at the end of the tunnel!!


Pootle, you are allowed to do what you want!!!! They may try to bully you, but they CANNOT force you into an induction or c section if you don't want it!! I went 17 days overdue with NO signs of anything happening until 24 hours before birth when I finally lost my mucus plug. It was a natural labour and birth with no problems. Yes, the doctors wanted to induce me by 10 days over, but while I listened to them, I still decided to wait (and keep up with the close monitoring!!!) There are risks of waiting, of course! But there are risks with scheduled c sections too, so don't feel like you must choose right now. Xxx


I am hanging out to meet my midwife on Friday! And hopefully get a scan date and FINALLY find out how far along I am!

Yesterday I felt reeeeaaallly flat. No real solid symptoms, just generally utterly flat. We shall see how I go today!  

I won't be getting the nt scan done, cos I will hopefully be having a dating scan done next week when I am (possibly) over 11 weeks anyway, so not worried about seeing baby again for the nt (and I don't care about the results of the screening!)


----------



## KirinM

Thanks ladies. Feeling reassured by your comments plus I'm currently horrendously nauseous! God I wish I had my scan sooner than 3 weeks!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Anyone else bleed lightly after a pap smear? My doctor gave me one yesterday and this afternoon noticed a bit of dark red blood. It's not a lot and I'm not in any pain, so I'm thinking it's just from the pap?


----------



## WanaBaba

How much water are you supposed to drink before a scan? Have mine on Friday and I'm worrying about this haha. I can't seem to hold my wee in for very long so will probably end up drinking loads then having to wee right before the scan because I can't hold it in any longer!


----------



## Luvspnk31

I don't know how many are on the FB group, for those who aren't, we found out today that we lost our baby. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I will def be following and waiting to see all those healthy bubs come august!!


----------



## KirinM

Beth I said it on FB but I am so sorry to hear your news. I don't know what to say other than I am devastated for you and all the other ladies who have lost their little ones. It's heartbreaking. I hope you and your OH are doing okay xx


----------



## glbaby1

linz143 said:


> We'll be doing the NT scan plus blood tests. Last time with DD the results came back 1 in 10,000 so it was really a weight lifted and one less thing I had to worry about during the pregnancy. Plus the high powered machine that they used gave such amazing pictures, I wouldn't want to miss that again for the world. Even our 20 week scan pictures were not as amazing as the 12 week one. Let me attach a pic and you'll see what I mean...
> 
> This is DD at 11w5d. Pretty impressive if you ask me. You can see the mouth, the eyes, even tiny feet and hands.

Woooowwww!!! That is about as perfect as it gets! So amazing! :)


----------



## glbaby1

Luvspnk31 said:


> I don't know how many are on the FB group, for those who aren't, we found out today that we lost our baby. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I will def be following and waiting to see all those healthy bubs come august!!

Sooooo sorry for your loss :'(. Sending lots of hugs and love :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

DenyseGiguere said:


> Anyone else bleed lightly after a pap smear? My doctor gave me one yesterday and this afternoon noticed a bit of dark red blood. It's not a lot and I'm not in any pain, so I'm thinking it's just from the pap?

I have in previous pregnancies. When they do a smear they are scraping skin from your cervix so it's not uncommon for some bleeding, even without pregnancy. Didn't your dr warn you this might happen? 

I'm feeling great, although the heat at the moment is annoying as it's to hot for the kids to go and play outside they are getting a little stir crazy.


----------



## HWPG

i've also heard the 12 week scan is "the best" since it's in that great in-between stage - more than a blob, looks like a little person, but small enough to fit the whole body in the picture. after this, they grow so quickly that all the other scans you just get a face, a leg, a peepee - i'm stoked for ours next week!


----------



## Ashley8806

Well ladies I have my first ultrasound tomorrow... I'm so excited but nervous also! I'm terrified there's more than one in there for some reason and hoping to just see a nice little heart beat


----------



## HWPG

GL ashley!


----------



## 28329

Good luck for your scan today ashley


----------



## anothermom

Luvspnk31 said:


> I don't know how many are on the FB group, for those who aren't, we found out today that we lost our baby. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I will def be following and waiting to see all those healthy bubs come august!!

I'm so sorry for your loss. :( Please take care of yourself. {{ hugs }}


----------



## anothermom

Good luck for today Ashley!


----------



## addy1

Luvspnk31 said:


> I don't know how many are on the FB group, for those who aren't, we found out today that we lost our baby. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I will def be following and waiting to see all those healthy bubs come august!!

So very sorry for your loss. Such a hard time. Take care of yourself, and wishing you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## KirinM

Today I've woken up feeling like I've done a mammoth gym session. My legs ache when climbing the stairs. Normal or not normal? Nausea and sore boobs are back.


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks everyone for the good luck! 

So sorry for all the losses :hugs:


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey girls, well the past few days have been totrure. After 2 a&e trips at the weekend and a few days in the house I had my booking appt yesterday. It went really well though when I asked the dr about the bleeding he just said it happens and if I'm going to miscarry bed rest isn't going to stop it.

Anyway I went home had dinner and had more red bleeding. As I was booked in and had my notes I was able to go to the maternity building. They were great, did all the same things but the dr explained more what to look out for and got me to ring and make an appt with my consultant next week which I have. I've told work ill be off the rest of the week.

Sorry for the whine, it just I've gotten to the point where I'm scared to go to the toilet and I'm not drinking enough.

On the plus side the past few days is all the reasons I married my hubby he has been amazing being so positive and looking after me. Thankfully he works from home.


----------



## LoveCakes

Forgot, the mat building have much better scanners I got a lovely pic measuring 2 days ahead at 10w4d.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Beth - as I posted in our FB group, I am so sorry for your loss, and thinking of you <3

Ashley - good luck at your scan today!

Cassidy, can you please update me on the first page? My scan will be January 21st :)

My spotting stopped pretty much right away, so I'm sure it was from the pap. Lots of stretching going on today :)


----------



## xEmmaDx

Love seeing some scans, jealous I don't have one yet lol. Roll on 31st Jan, by then I will be 1 day off 13 weeks so hoping for a nice clear pic. Found out I have a urine infection so not sure if that's making me feel worse but right now i'm feeling sick on and off and very tired. 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## mirandaprice

My scan is the 30th! It seems so far away, a little more than two weeks to go for us though EmmaD :)


----------



## MissLM

I'm so tired, all I can think about all day is how long it is until bed time!


----------



## xEmmaDx

mirandaprice said:


> My scan is the 30th! It seems so far away, a little more than two weeks to go for us though EmmaD :)

Bring it on!! :D


----------



## WanaBaba

Do you of you ladies get crampy when walking for a while? Especially if pushing toddler in a buggy? Walked quite a bit today with my dd in her buggy and started getting very crampy on our way home. Was a bit worrying.

I'm so excited for my scan I really can not wait! I'm gonna take my dd along I'm hoping it will be nice for her to see her little brother or sister in mummy's tummy :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi ladies, 

So we had our apt today and here is our scan. Both babies measured 8w1d and both had HB's of 158. 

They look to be di/di twins meaning they share nothing. 

Baby B's sac is a tiny bit smaller, but not by much. Since this was the first time we have seen the RE since finding out we're expecting, he gave the whole vanishing twin speech. If something were to happen, it'd be to baby B just cause it seems baby A is a hog at the moment. But there is nothing concerning right now. We go back in 2 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







photo-3 copy.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MummyJade

xEmmaDx said:


> Love seeing some scans, jealous I don't have one yet lol. Roll on 31st Jan, by then I will be 1 day off 13 weeks so hoping for a nice clear pic. Found out I have a urine infection so not sure if that's making me feel worse but right now i'm feeling sick on and off and very tired.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx

im day 5 of infection and my anti biotics have made me so tired... Ive been sleeping 9/11 hours a night and still tired... 

Hope your better soon x


----------



## MummyJade

WanaBaba said:


> Do you of you ladies get crampy when walking for a while? Especially if pushing toddler in a buggy? Walked quite a bit today with my dd in her buggy and started getting very crampy on our way home. Was a bit worrying.
> 
> I'm so excited for my scan I really can not wait! I'm gonna take my dd along I'm hoping it will be nice for her to see her little brother or sister in mummy's tummy :)

I wanted to take my little girl along to the 12 week scan next sat! X


----------



## flyingduster

Congrats on all the positive scans lately!! They looks great! 

I had a good day yesterday, got lots done. Today I am an utter blob!! It seems I have one good day one bad day, on and on. Ugh. I am glad to have the good days in between though I guess!!! I am feeling very stuck though, with no transport while hubby takes the car to work and living a 20 min drive from ANYWHERE, I am going stir crazy in this house!!! Not even really anywhere to walk as its all dirt roads and Monster only wants to walk as far as the earth works down the road (so he can watch the diggers) then doesn't want to go any further OR return home! *sigh* 

Just feeling stuck and crap and lonely. Hubby is pulling 12 hour days at work so he is useless when he gets home and I am left trying to keep Monster out of his face so he can rest, but *I* want a break too!! :-( 

Tomorrow my in laws are home from holiday though, so that will give me a break. And hubby will only be going to work in the morning. And I get to meet my midwife tomorrow too. Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Ashley8806

Just want to update everyone: had our ultrasound and found one healthy baby with a heartbeat of 179, but also an empty sac so we lost a twin :( I will upload a pic soon.


----------



## Ashley8806

Here's our scan.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## HWPG

Sorry for your loss Ashley, but yay for one healthy babe!


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you


----------



## anothermom

lorojovanos said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So we had our apt today and here is our scan. Both babies measured 8w1d and both had HB's of 158.
> 
> They look to be di/di twins meaning they share nothing.
> 
> Baby B's sac is a tiny bit smaller, but not by much. Since this was the first time we have seen the RE since finding out we're expecting, he gave the whole vanishing twin speech. If something were to happen, it'd be to baby B just cause it seems baby A is a hog at the moment. But there is nothing concerning right now. We go back in 2 weeks!

That's wonderful! I don't know if you're very private or not, but your first and last name are both visible on your u/s pic. :)


----------



## anothermom

flyingduster said:


> Congrats on all the positive scans lately!! They looks great!
> 
> I had a good day yesterday, got lots done. Today I am an utter blob!! It seems I have one good day one bad day, on and on. Ugh. I am glad to have the good days in between though I guess!!! I am feeling very stuck though, with no transport while hubby takes the car to work and living a 20 min drive from ANYWHERE, I am going stir crazy in this house!!! Not even really anywhere to walk as its all dirt roads and Monster only wants to walk as far as the earth works down the road (so he can watch the diggers) then doesn't want to go any further OR return home! *sigh*
> 
> Just feeling stuck and crap and lonely. Hubby is pulling 12 hour days at work so he is useless when he gets home and I am left trying to keep Monster out of his face so he can rest, but *I* want a break too!! :-(
> 
> Tomorrow my in laws are home from holiday though, so that will give me a break. And hubby will only be going to work in the morning. And I get to meet my midwife tomorrow too. Tomorrow is another day!

Sorry that you're having a hard time. I started taking the kids to the park twice a day, just to get out of the house, but now I'm so sick and so exhausted all the time that I can't manage it anymore. Sometimes it does feel like the walls are closing in. I hope your in-laws will give you some time for yourself.


----------



## anothermom

Ashley8806 said:


> Just want to update everyone: had our ultrasound and found one healthy baby with a heartbeat of 179, but also an empty sac so we lost a twin :( I will upload a pic soon.

Congrats on your healthy little one. I'm sorry for the loss of his/her twin. {{ hugs }}


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks anothermom. My day got worse, I found my beloved bird had a run in with one of my in laws cats, through the cage bars,and basically has no wing left now. We rushed him to the vets after hours and if he makes it through the night he will then need to make it through an anaesthesia to have what remains of his wing amputated!!! I am utterly beside myself and it was a horrible end to an already rotten day. I am now staying with my mum in town for the night, so I can go to the vets if and when needed, and my little sister is here who Monster utterly adores so that will give me some needed space tomorrow too.

Ugh. Tomorrow can't get here soon enough (except now I can't sleep due to worry for poor wee Meemo!) :'(


----------



## ChristiansMum

Hello Ladies just wondering if I can join? (Bit late I know :dohh:)

My EDD is 1st August at the moment till I have my 1st scan on monday :happydance: This is my 4th pregnancy but 3rd baby. I have a nearly 5 yr old son and a 1 year old daughter and this baby was a surprise baby!

I am 23 and DH is 28 and we have been together 7 years but married for 2 :)

xxx


----------



## Reyrey7

Hopefully I will be on here for sometime but early this morning I started bleeding and went to the hospital who have booked me in for an early scan on Sunday so will update more then. They checked my cervix and said it was closed which is a good thing. Hopefully it will be fine. One minute I am hopeful and the next I am sad. Will have today off work just to rest, maybe tomorrow too but hopefully my little button will hang in there. 

This is my first pregnancy so really do not know what to expect and I have not told any of my friends yet that have had kids so cannot discuss this with them to see if they have had similar experiences.

Sunday cannot come quick enough.


----------



## MissLM

:hugs: Reyrey.

Lovely scan Ashley!

I had a couple of days when I didn't feel too bad but the past two days have been really bad for the sickness, I've actually been vomiting. I've lost 4lbs because of this morning sickness!

Have my scan in the morning! I cant to see if I'm further gone then I think. I was bending over the bath to wash the girls hair and I could swear I felt something low down by my pubic bone, but we will see tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

Ashley, I'm sorry for the loss of a twin. But glad you have a healthy baby swimming around in there.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Ashley - sorry about your loss, but so happy to hear you have one healthy little bean! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

We have our first scan on the 29th. We'll not have a ptivate one this week. I hear the heartbeat on my doppler every day so that's reassuring enough for the next 13 days.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

28329 said:


> We have our first scan on the 29th. We'll not have a ptivate one this week. I hear the heartbeat on my doppler every day so that's reassuring enough for the next 13 days.

My scan is on the 21st and I also use my doppler daily to calm myself down. It's hard not to lol.


----------



## 28329

It's the best sound ever! I'm looking forward to my scan.


----------



## MummyJade

My scan isn't till a week Saturday!! Had one at 6 weeks and all was good so praying for the same again... I wanted to get a Doppler but I would worry if I couldn't hear anything! X


----------



## Jett55

First appointment tomorrow morning ah I hope today hurrys up I'm soo excited :)... So far symptoms haven't been too bad but yesterday I threw up my guts couldn't hardly eat anything ended up with sprite & crackers I hope it's not an every day thing.


----------



## lilmissmup

Hi ladies,

I am still waiting to hear on a scan/midwife appointment.....:wacko: not overly impressed as my doctors told me hospital would contact me.....2 weeks later heard zilch so chased hospital and nothing - chased doctors who told me no I need to see their midwife.....so hopefully shes ringing me tomorrow....:wacko:

9 weeks today for me, my nausea is a little less at the moment, hoping thats not a bad thing, do feel ill if i dont eat and mega constipated! 

OH has brought me some fybogel, I had to go to bed at 7pm the other night as felt so ill from constipation....

Roll on 2nd tri!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveCakes

28392 and denyse what brand of doplers do you have?


----------



## 28329

I have a hi bebe. It doesn't have a display but I highly recommend it. I found the heartbeat at 9+6.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I believe it's called Baby Trends or Baby something. It's just a pocket one so it doesn't have a display. We found the heart beat at 10 weeks.


----------



## squirrel.

LoveCakes - I've got an Angelsounds monitor and I heard the heartbeat from 8+5 on it. It's a really cheap one and doesn't have a monitor, but I reliably hear the heartbeat every time I try to find it and recorded it on my mac yesterday with a cable you connect from the doppler to the computer. I keep replaying the recording over and over and grinning from ear to ear. 

x


----------



## squirrel.

Outrageously emotional anyone?

I cannot stop crying today! I think I'm broken.

x


----------



## WanaBaba

squirrel. said:


> LoveCakes - I've got an Angelsounds monitor and I heard the heartbeat from 8+5 on it. It's a really cheap one and doesn't have a monitor, but I reliably hear the heartbeat every time I try to find it and recorded it on my mac yesterday with a cable you connect from the doppler to the computer. I keep replaying the recording over and over and grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> x

I have the same Doppler and it is great I found hb at 9 weeks and find it straight away now.

Squirrel how do you record the heartbeat? I bought mine over three years ago for dd so have forgotten lol


----------



## WanaBaba

Scan in the morning!! Can not believe how excited I am!! :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck at your scan WanaBaba!

Mine came with this white cable with a jack either end that I plugged from the doppler into the audio input connection on my computer. I then opened Garageband, made sure it was receiving input from the doppler and then recorded a track. I was annoyed at myself, because I didn't check the input first and recorded the sound of me trying to find the heartbeat from the computer's mic - so all it picked up was me breathing and my cat purring! I had heard the heartbeat so clearly, so I was really annoyed, but decided to try again and luckily found it in exactly the same place for a long time. Its moved up from lower down to a few inches above the hairline now. Exciting!

x


----------



## flyingduster

lilmissmup said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am still waiting to hear on a scan/midwife appointment.....:wacko: not overly impressed as my doctors told me hospital would contact me.....2 weeks later heard zilch so chased hospital and nothing - chased doctors who told me no I need to see their midwife.....so hopefully shes ringing me tomorrow....:wacko:
> 
> 9 weeks today for me, my nausea is a little less at the moment, hoping thats not a bad thing, do feel ill if i dont eat and mega constipated!
> 
> OH has brought me some fybogel, I had to go to bed at 7pm the other night as felt so ill from constipation....
> 
> Roll on 2nd tri!!! :thumbup:

I contacted the midwives here on new years eve, but didn't hear from them until last Friday; I was 10 weeks (ish???) last Fri!! My appointment isn't until this afternoon (a whole week later, so now I am 11ish weeks) 

They really don't do anything until 12ish weeks anyway, and even then it is only like a monthly check up for ages, so try not to stress tooooo much! Xxx


----------



## LoveCakes

Squirrel I have been crying at everything for a few weeks . Granted it's been a tough week but I was crying at secret millionaire yesterday . Hubby was laughing at me.

Thanks for the feedback on the doplers, I'm off to investigate. I just want the peace of mind


----------



## flagirlie7

Good ultrasound and appt with regular and high risk OBs today!! They indeed performed NT scan and combined with blood tests, we are good to go, no issue. Very relieved. Babies were quite active (mommy had to eat between appts). Actually baby A was covering its face and tech had a hard time getting a pic of nasal bone. Baby B was super bouncy and tech couldn't get the heart rate. Lol little troubles.


----------



## HWPG

I feel like I need a good cry. I get feeling like I could start, but always at weird times - like spin class. I'd like to just get the crying release out!
On another note, we DTD and whoa, it is so good. Pregnancy sex is the best!


----------



## anothermom

Congrats on a great appointment flagirlie!

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting for their appointments and scans. I hope everything goes great for all of you.

As for me, I'm still feeling so sick every day. Zero energy with the constant nausea and sick feeling. I wish I could say that the end of the first trimester will bring a change, but experience tells me that this could go on for a couple more months. Blech!

ETA: I forgot to mention that I dreamed I had a baby boy last night and I was feeding him. I don't have baby dreams often, so it was kind of sweet.


----------



## aussiettc

What an exciting time at the moment with everyone having scans.
I think I'll have a scan next Friday at my OB appointment, not quite sure as I've already had an early scan on the 9th.

At the moment while I have no morning sickness I'm struggling a little with the heat wave that's hit melbourne for the last 3 days. The kids are struggling a little as well with the heat but I think everyone in melbourne is with it being over 40 everyday


----------



## flyingduster

I finally got to meet one of my (two) midwives today! :-D was just a fairly boring booking appointment, BUT she found the heartbeat!! I wasn't expecting it, cos they often don't try before 12 weeks, but she said she could usually find it so gave it a go! Woohoo! There IS actually a baby in there! I am not just imagining it!!! Lmao.

And I won't be having any scans till 20 weeks-ish. :-D 

She laughed at my LMP! She had to put a fake one on the form for the bloods and scan etc (with a note about my real one) cos otherwise they'd just throw it back to her! Bahahaha. She thought it was pretty awesome though, so that was cool. :-D


----------



## MummyJade

I had a baby dream last night it was a scan photo but you could see that they was a boy! They was a mini OH! 

X


----------



## glbaby1

Not doing so great the last few days. On my way to my Grad school class tonight, I got into a minor car accident. Hit some poor old lady driving the car in front of me. Everyone is fine and minimal damage, but needless to say, I was late for class. Got results back from our exam last Saturday and received an 88%, which isn't bad until you hear the class average was 94%. It took every ounce of energy I had not to burst into tears, but considering the fact that half the class is half my age, I had to fight to keep it together. 

To make matters worse, I get an email with the results of my first blood and urine test and it shows that my blood sugar levels are elevated :(. So of course my OB wants me to go in for the two hour fasting glucose test, which is normally not done until like week 24 or later. I will go in tomorrow morning after dropping the kids off to school to get it over with. Gestational diabetes was never a concern with my first three babies, but this is also the first time I have started out a pregnancy over weight. I am terrified at the thought of having a complication on top of the fact that I am already at risk because of my age. And it really sucks that I haven't seen my husband in almost two weeks :cry: Luckily, I will reunite with him tomorrow night when we meet up with him in Las Vegas for my oldest daughters gymnastics meet this weekend... And my sister is coming, who I haven't seen since me and DH tied the knot last June. So glad I have something to look forward to. And I know my daughter will kill it this weekend! Go Brittany!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Got my scan date! 30th Jan at 12:25pm. Can't wait! <3


----------



## MissLM

Had my scan this morning! 1 baby measuring 8 + 3 so my adjusted due date is 26th August!

Get another scan in 4 weeks!


----------



## WanaBaba

WanaBaba said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> LoveCakes - I've got an Angelsounds monitor and I heard the heartbeat from 8+5 on it. It's a really cheap one and doesn't have a monitor, but I reliably hear the heartbeat every time I try to find it and recorded it on my mac yesterday with a cable you connect from the doppler to the computer. I keep replaying the recording over and over and grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> x
> 
> I have the same Doppler and it is great I found hb at 9 weeks and find it straight away now.
> 
> Squirrel how do you record the heartbeat? I bought mine over three years ago for dd so have forgotten lolClick to expand...




squirrel. said:


> Good luck at your scan WanaBaba!
> 
> Mine came with this white cable with a jack either end that I plugged from the doppler into the audio input connection on my computer. I then opened Garageband, made sure it was receiving input from the doppler and then recorded a track. I was annoyed at myself, because I didn't check the input first and recorded the sound of me trying to find the heartbeat from the computer's mic - so all it picked up was me breathing and my cat purring! I had heard the heartbeat so clearly, so I was really annoyed, but decided to try again and luckily found it in exactly the same place for a long time. Its moved up from lower down to a few inches above the hairline now. Exciting!
> 
> x

Thankyou Hun the scan went great :) One healthy little active baby on there :)

Haha sorry Hun but that made me laugh, it sounds just like something I would do! I'll have to remember to check the input first haha.

Aw it's so exciting when baby moves up a bit isn't it :cloud9:


----------



## WanaBaba

Had my scan this morning, was lovely to see my little baby jumping around, when I saw him/her I was like ahhh wow there is actually a little baby in there omg! Haha.
They out me at 12 weeks 4 days so my due date is now 29th July! I hope you ladies will let me stay in this group!
She did say that it wasn't an exact date though as she wanted to do an internal and I refused saying I'd prefer stomach one, I had so many internals last time round I'm trying to get as few as possible this time!


----------



## Reyrey7

I'm out I'm afraid. Going through a miscarriage at the moment. Been to the emergency room both mornings because severe pain, bleeding and clotting. Think I just past the clot that was the baby. Going to have a small op on morning afternoon to get rid of any remaining tissue. 

Poor little button. Heartbroken is an under statement. We will be back one day.

Good luck to everyone and I hope the next 6-7 months are healthy ones.

Xx


----------



## 28329

I don't mind you staying. We are all getting on nicely so a july due date won't change that.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Reyrey7 said:


> I'm out I'm afraid. Going through a miscarriage at the moment. Been to the emergency room both mornings because severe pain, bleeding and clotting. Think I just past the clot that was the baby. Going to have a small op on morning afternoon to get rid of any remaining tissue.
> 
> Poor little button. Heartbroken is an under statement. We will be back one day.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I hope the next 6-7 months are healthy ones.
> 
> Xx

I am so sorry hun. Big :hugs: to you


----------



## LoveCakes

So sorry ReyRey :hugs:

Well I got GP to sign me off for another week. I'll go to consultant appointment on Tuesday and go from there. Still getting some bleeding but its darker and not as much. I can't be sure I won't have the sudden red bleeding again but trying to keep positive.

Lovely to see all the wee scans!


----------



## MummyJade

Reyrey7 said:


> I'm out I'm afraid. Going through a miscarriage at the moment. Been to the emergency room both mornings because severe pain, bleeding and clotting. Think I just past the clot that was the baby. Going to have a small op on morning afternoon to get rid of any remaining tissue.
> 
> Poor little button. Heartbroken is an under statement. We will be back one day.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I hope the next 6-7 months are healthy ones.
> 
> Xx

massive hugs to you xx


----------



## 28329

Oh reyrey, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Natalietp

Hello, This is my first pregnancy I'm 22 my due date atm is 27th August making me 8 weeks plus 2 :) met my MW for the first time the other day she was lovely. Despite coming from a large family there have been so many symptoms that I have been like OMGEE about ha ha I won't go into details but nobody mentions the crazy side symptoms. Anybody else having their first baby ?


----------



## Natalietp

Hello , I know you posted this a few days ago but i'm new to the group and was being nosy and looking through the threads but I have also been struggling to sleep and have been taking pregnacare just before bed so i'm going to try taking it before tea and see what happens tonight i never even thought it could be the tablet keeping me awake so THANK YOU :) fingers crossed tonight i'll sleep better


----------



## glbaby1

Reyrey7 said:


> I'm out I'm afraid. Going through a miscarriage at the moment. Been to the emergency room both mornings because severe pain, bleeding and clotting. Think I just past the clot that was the baby. Going to have a small op on morning afternoon to get rid of any remaining tissue.
> 
> Poor little button. Heartbroken is an under statement. We will be back one day.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I hope the next 6-7 months are healthy ones.
> 
> Xx

So sorry for your loss regret:'(. My heart breaks every time I read about another Angel baby. Sending lots of love and hugs:hugs:


----------



## xEmmaDx

For those of you who use a Doppler, where did you find the heartbeat? I keep trying but so far can only hear my own. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow so thought I would by now. It's an angel sound one I am using. Any help I would appreciate it.


----------



## flyingduster

My midwife found the heartbeat right down by the hairline, I am 11ish weeks...


----------



## 28329

I find it about half inch above my hairline under my belly button but this is my 3rd baby. Sometimes I don't find the heartbeat because lo hides.


----------



## Jett55

First scan 8w0d everything is good with my little peanut & had a hb of 166 <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140117_134635_126.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Damita

^ yay :)


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats on all the great scans! So lovely to see. I can't wait to have mine soon!

Emma - I heard the heartbeat at 8+5, but it was very light. It's got stronger since then. It takes a while to find it though, with lots of subtle movements of the doppler. Many women don't hear it till later - I think it must be to do with the position of your uterus, how many babies you've had (it gets bigger and rises sooner with subsequent babies), your muscles, body fat etc. All these make it so different for everyone. Being on my second baby and having my muscles destroyed by him probably explains why I heard it early :)

x


----------



## KirinM

I've just spent 20 minutes crying about a curry. Well a bit of an argument about a curry. My face is so puffy. Are these the infamous pregnancy hormones?


----------



## KirinM

squirrel. said:


> Congrats on all the great scans! So lovely to see. I can't wait to have mine soon!
> 
> Emma - I heard the heartbeat at 8+5, but it was very light. It's got stronger since then. It takes a while to find it though, with lots of subtle movements of the doppler. Many women don't hear it till later - I think it must be to do with the position of your uterus, how many babies you've had (it gets bigger and rises sooner with subsequent babies), your muscles, body fat etc. All these make it so different for everyone. Being on my second baby and having my muscles destroyed by him probably explains why I heard it early :)
> 
> x

We've bought the Angel Sounds one. It doesn't arrive for a few days and I might not be brave enough to use it but I'll see how I go. Would love to hear the heartbeat though.


----------



## mel28nicole

I think I may have picked up the heart beat today. I think the doppler I have is cheap, because it didn't really sound too fast but I had a reading of 144 and 160 and then i heard a weird noise, like it was swimming away and it disappeared. I am bigger tho so I think it's gonna take a lot more patience to try to find it. My sickness returned so I'm not worrying about a MMC this time. 10 more days til my appointment and we get to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## addy1

ReyRey, I am so sorry for your loss. So incredibly difficult, and not fair. Breaks my heart to hear of a miscarriage. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## addy1

Congrats on all the lovely scans and beautiful heartbeats! I have my big appointment on Monday, so really looking forward to hearing the hb! (Not going to lie, I am super nervous as well!) 

I have thrown up the last three days now....I had it pretty easy for the first few weeks (with my other two, I puked everyday!) But now, I seem to be nauseas all day right now. I have also been suffering from a cold and cough for over two weeks now. Hoping for some relief soon!!

So happy it is Friday and the weekend! Could really use some extra rest:)


----------



## xEmmaDx

squirrel. said:


> Congrats on all the great scans! So lovely to see. I can't wait to have mine soon!
> 
> Emma - I heard the heartbeat at 8+5, but it was very light. It's got stronger since then. It takes a while to find it though, with lots of subtle movements of the doppler. Many women don't hear it till later - I think it must be to do with the position of your uterus, how many babies you've had (it gets bigger and rises sooner with subsequent babies), your muscles, body fat etc. All these make it so different for everyone. Being on my second baby and having my muscles destroyed by him probably explains why I heard it early :)
> 
> x

This is my first baby. I'm finding it hard to find heartbeat.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Reyrey7 said:


> I'm out I'm afraid. Going through a miscarriage at the moment. Been to the emergency room both mornings because severe pain, bleeding and clotting. Think I just past the clot that was the baby. Going to have a small op on morning afternoon to get rid of any remaining tissue.
> 
> Poor little button. Heartbroken is an under statement. We will be back one day.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I hope the next 6-7 months are healthy ones.
> 
> Xx


I'm so sorry! (Hugs)


----------



## tori0713

I'm so sorry, ReyRey. Sending hugs, thoughts and prayers!


----------



## tori0713

glbaby1 did you eat within an hour or so before your urinalysis? I was spilling sugar into my urine twice because I ate before both urinalysis. My doctor said that it's because your kidneys work overtime when your pregnant and can end up spilling sugar within an hour or so after eating. I had to take the glucose test at 8w and it came back that everything was perfect! They don't like your sugar to be over 130 and mine was at 81.


----------



## WanaBaba

My scan pic :) it's a bit hard to make out but the only pic they gave us! The head is on the right haha.
Oops it's upside down for some reason? So head is on left upside down haha


----------



## MissLM

Sorry for your loss Reyrey x

I gave in yesterday and went to get some anti sickness tablets from the dr, I couldn't even stomach water yesterday so thought it for the best and they are really helping.

I've caught my kids cold though and have a horrendously sore throat!


----------



## KirinM

I had a pretty good day yesterday symptom wise. My nausea was fairly limited to morning and afternoon although towards the end of the day I was having some sharp pains in my boobs plus a bit of tugging in my abdomen area. But because I had a bit of energy I made lots of plans for the weekend - we see going to go for a walk and then maybe to the zoo (for some reason the firm I work for has a corporate deal with the zoo and I can get in free).

Anyway, wake up this morning, nausea, a bit of gagging (pretty normal). BF makes breakfast, one mouthful and bang nausea and sudden exhaustion. We've changed our plans so I'm now back in bed napping!

Luckily my son is nearly 18 and works full time so I don't have a little one to worry about. Have a good weekend ladies! Mine is going to involve sleep.


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry for your loss Reyrey!

I can't imagine how those of you with sickness cope with having little ones as well. I only have mild queasiness and playing with my toddler and taking him out can make me feel terrible. I don't know how I'd do it with full on nausea. I took him for a walk into town and to the Soft Play this morning and it made me feel like I needed a long lie down and it also made my queasiness way worse.

I booked a gender scan today!!! Six weeks from now exactly we will know if we are having another little boy or a girl. I am starting to get a strong strong feeling it's another boy, but we'll see on the 1st of March.

Anyone else getting an early gender scan?

x


----------



## 28329

You find out the gender on my birthday :)


----------



## WanaBaba

Reyrey i am so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## WanaBaba

I am hoping to book a gender scan for around 16 weeks. I have a strong feeling mine is another girl! I'm not sure if that's cos I really want a boy though!


----------



## clynn11

Wow ladies just realized I somehow unsubscribed from the thread! Was wondering why it was so quiet!! I am going back to read/catch up/and update right now!!!


----------



## addy1

Long day at our house with a sick little one! Every time she gets sick, I gag and almost get sick myself! Hoping this virus leaves our house soon! So tired of being sick!


----------



## clynn11

So sorry for your loss Reyrey, and the loss of one of your twins Ashley :hugs: :hugs: I've added your angels to the front page.

I believe I have appointments and everything updated now on the front page- just need to update the scan pics!!

Let me know if I missed any of you, and if anyone has had due dates change due to measurements- please mention you would like it changed as some women want to continue on from their O date, when some don't. Thanks :)


----------



## HWPG

Clynn, our NT scan is this Tuesday, jan 21, FYI. Thanks! I'll have a new picture on Tuesday :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

HWPG said:


> Clynn, our NT scan is this Tuesday, jan 21, FYI. Thanks! I'll have a new picture on Tuesday :)

Less than 3 days until our scans!!! So excited for both of us.


----------



## JJsmom

So sorry for your loss reyrey. Hope you get your rainbow baby soon!!

Yay for all the scans coming up! I have one on Wednesday to determine my due date. I know it's towards the end of August.


----------



## squirrel.

Clynn I have two scans coming up :) 

NT scan on the 30th Jan and private gender scan on the 1st of March.

I can't wait to know what I'm having. It's so weird, my gut instinct is screaming boy, but I've had a few dreams now where it's a girl and sometimes I call the baby she. I'm sure it's because I really want a girl (I would obviously also adore and love a little boy as much as I cherish my son now, ideally I would just like to experience having one of both). I really feel like it's a boy, but my brain is trying to tell me otherwise subconsciously.

x


----------



## addy1

squirrel. said:


> Clynn I have two scans coming up :)
> 
> NT scan on the 30th Jan and private gender scan on the 1st of March.
> 
> I can't wait to know what I'm having. It's so weird, my gut instinct is screaming boy, but I've had a few dreams now where it's a girl and sometimes I call the baby she. I'm sure it's because I really want a girl (I would obviously also adore and love a little boy as much as I cherish my son now, ideally I would just like to experience having one of both). I really feel like it's a boy, but my brain is trying to tell me otherwise subconsciously.
> 
> x

I am thinking the same way. I have been having dreams and gut feelings that it is a boy, but for some reason think we will have another girl! Either way I am happy, but a boy would be nice:)


----------



## ChristiansMum

Got my scan in less than 12 hours :happydance: I'm so nervous tho xx


----------



## Damita

Good luck :)


----------



## Damita

clynn11 said:


> So sorry for your loss Reyrey, and the loss of one of your twins Ashley :hugs: :hugs: I've added your angels to the front page.
> 
> I believe I have appointments and everything updated now on the front page- just need to update the scan pics!!
> 
> Let me know if I missed any of you, and if anyone has had due dates change due to measurements- please mention you would like it changed as some women want to continue on from their O date, when some don't. Thanks :)

I'm the 1st August :thumbup:

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a604/damitapictures/636ebb4dd51d798248a338ff51809b0a_zps45bbf468.jpg


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ChristiansMum said:


> Got my scan in less than 12 hours :happydance: I'm so nervous tho xx

Good luck!! :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm so sorry Reyrey and Ashley for your losses :( Massive :hugs: to you both :cry:

Sorry been MIA for awhile,

Mike and I finally tied the knot yesterday so I can 'officially' call him my OH! ^_^

And we have to go to court on Wednesday for custody over his youngest son from his previous marriage so we've been preparing for that and our son has been suffering with his Asthma over this terrible crazy hot/cold weather so it's been an insane month so far. 

I can't believe we're going to be hitting the 2nd trimester on Thursday... I didn't think it'd ever come, I was so nervous with this little one...


----------



## HWPG

I find myself sleeping n my back. While I know we need to start being careful about this sleep position starting around this time, will my body know to roll over? I'm especially interested in opinions from women who've been pregnant before - if I sleep on my back, will it a) horribly harm my child and b) will I naturally be uncomfortable and roll over? (no offense my first time moms like me, it's just I've done all the research and now I'm trying to collect some real life data).


----------



## addy1

HWPG said:


> I find myself sleeping n my back. While I know we need to start being careful about this sleep position starting around this time, will my body know to roll over? I'm especially interested in opinions from women who've been pregnant before - if I sleep on my back, will it a) horribly harm my child and b) will I naturally be uncomfortable and roll over? (no offense my first time moms like me, it's just I've done all the research and now I'm trying to collect some real life data).

I know when I was 20-25 weeks on, I couldn't sleep on my back because it was really uncomfortable. (Too much weight! Ha ha). Basically shifted from one side to the other all night!! Oh the joys of trying to sleep while pregnant!!


----------



## HWPG

Just thought I'd let ppl know I posted five vs twelve weeks bump pic in my journal, if you were curious...


----------



## mel28nicole

HWPG said:


> I find myself sleeping n my back. While I know we need to start being careful about this sleep position starting around this time, will my body know to roll over? I'm especially interested in opinions from women who've been pregnant before - if I sleep on my back, will it a) horribly harm my child and b) will I naturally be uncomfortable and roll over? (no offense my first time moms like me, it's just I've done all the research and now I'm trying to collect some real life data).

I've been trying to train myself to sleep on my back/side since I found out I'm pregnant lol. I'm a terrible stomach sleeper. I do find myself waking up at times on my stomach and I'm like NOOOO! lol. I feel like once my stomach gets bigger I'll naturally not go on my stomach. I'll probably mostly be on my side just for the fact that I CAN'T sleep on my back. I got a big booty and it hurts my back the way I end up arching everything lol.


----------



## MummyJade

Morning ladies! Well im just over 10 weeks and my sickness as been better then its ever been... Still feel sick but not as strong.. Got my scan Saturday at 9:30am so I dont have to wait all day! 

I wanna start buying too! But am holding out till Saturday then I may have to get a little outfit!! X


----------



## KirinM

Morning ladies,

I'm still sleeping on my stomach occasionally. Is that bad? 

My nausea is loads better too but it can come in waves. I was in town yesterday and said to my BF that I was feeling a bit sick and then spent 10 minutes wretching in the middle of a busy shopping centre! Was embarrassing but also very funny.

When does the first trimester end? On the boards it says 14 weeks but I thought it was 12 weeks. Any clues?


----------



## flyingduster

The first tri thing depends on what you go by!!! There are three basic ways to calculate the trimesters, and each provide a slightly different answer. https://slightlyviral.com/beware-sugarless-gummy-bears-on-amazon-com/
Here is the quote:



> By Development:
> This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.
> 
> by Gestation:
> With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide into three equal stages. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.
> 
> by Conception:
> This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, into the three equal trimesters. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.

More detail also here: https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html


And as for tummy sleeping; I have always preferred it, and while it becomes literally impossible to fully tummy sleep once your bump grows, I still slept mostly on my tummy with my first pregnancy!!! I had my hips tipped to one side, with the 'top' knee tucked up and the lower leg straight, but I still had my head and shoulders as if laying on my tummy. Even at over 2 weeks overdue this was still comfy for me...

If you are comfy, don't stress it!!! The back laying thing is cos once you get bigger the baby can press on a nerve or blood vessel or something, but you get uncomfy if that happens, and you move! Side or the sorta tilted tummy laying is common, but whatever works for you. At this early stage there is no real worry anyway!!


----------



## anothermom

I'm so sorry for your loss, Reyrey. :(

Back and stomach sleeping are both still fine at this point. Neither will harm your baby, even later on. You're the one who will start feeling sick or uncomfortable when baby becomes too big. 

First appointment with the midwife on Wednesday, followed by an u/s.


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey ladies, I usually sleep on my front so that will be interesting later on.

I have my appointment with the consultant tomorrow to see if they can explain the bleeding. I've only had dark red and now brown blood since Tuesday but it hasn't gone yet. I really hope she can give us done answers. It's really taken all the joy out if this pregnancy, I'm struggling when people talk about the baby being born because I'm scared we won't get that far. I'll be glad to see the baby tomorrow but then it's 5 weeks until the next appointment. I'm considering booking a private scan to reassure. What do you all think?


----------



## ChristiansMum

Had my scan this morning and baby is doing well. My new EDD is 6th August but baby is happy and was wiggling about and waving his/her arms around it was so cute xx
 



Attached Files:







Baby 3.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 28329

Yay. Gorgeous scan picture.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Beautiful scan :D

I can never sleep on my stomach, it's just not comfortable, but my side sleeping has also become really uncomfortable... I find I've been tossing and turning a lot at night because I just can't find that nice position to lay in lol


----------



## MissLM

I had my booking app with my midwife, everything seems fine, I have to have the glucose test though and will have to see a consultant at around 20 weeks to check my cervix length and competency due to having abnormal cells removed after a bad smear test.

The anti sickness tablets have really helped and I am managing to eat small amounts again but can still only really drink water.

Are you all taking Vitamin D? I was advised to take it in my first pregnancy but not in my second and I asked about it today and was told it is being recommended to all women, there was also a very interesting panorama programme about it on in the UK last week showing how some children were born with low Vit D and ended up with fractures due to fragile bones.

I have another scan feb 20th!


----------



## MichelleW

Had my booking and scan, baby measured 2 days ahead but keeping my due date of 8th August, couldn't get a great pic cause they kept moving hehe was lovely to see :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-17 19.06.33.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats on the great scans!!

Sleeping positions - I'm a stomach sleeper and slept on my stomach till about 18/19 weeks last time. I wasn't showing yet and nothing felt like it was getting crushed and it did me nor baby any harm. As the bump started to protrude mid 20 something weeks, I started to sleep on my side - predominantly the left - but would wake up on my back. Unless you feel really faint upon waking up on your back, then you're fine, just roll back onto your side. The risk is that the uterus will inhibit blood flow through major arteries, but you'd feel this by feeling faint, so you'd know it'd happened. I'd say sleep however you like until you feel uncomfortable, your body will let you know when it's not working any more. I still sleep on my stomach now and will till I get a bump.

x


----------



## MummyJade

Beautiful scans! Roll on mine im so excited! 
I wanna start buying.... Today I have felt good all day! Bonus!

Flyingduster I sleep just like you do!! Its amazing! Ha! 


X


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Beautiful scans ladies!!! Makes me even more excited for ours tomorrow. Can't wait to share pictures :)


----------



## JJsmom

Love all the scans ladies!!! 

I can't wait until mine on Wednesday! As for how I sleep, I've slept on my side since my last pregnancy using a body pillow. I was always a tummy sleeper before.


----------



## glbaby1

tori0713 said:


> glbaby1 did you eat within an hour or so before your urinalysis? I was spilling sugar into my urine twice because I ate before both urinalysis. My doctor said that it's because your kidneys work overtime when your pregnant and can end up spilling sugar within an hour or so after eating. I had to take the glucose test at 8w and it came back that everything was perfect! They don't like your sugar to be over 130 and mine was at 81.

My OB told me that it didn't matter when I ate, and I believe the test was blood that they measured (AC1)I guess the normal range is suppose to be like 4.7 to 5.6, and I measured 5.7. In the lab right now doing the fasting test with the nasty orange drink. I honestly have no idea what I ate and when I ate that day I did the first test. But I hope your right.


----------



## ChristiansMum

JJsmom said:


> Love all the scans ladies!!!
> 
> I can't wait until mine on Wednesday! As for how I sleep, I've slept on my side since my last pregnancy using a body pillow. I was always a tummy sleeper before.

Ohhhh body pillows are the best thing ever! I loved mine I can't wait to get it back out x


----------



## WanaBaba

ChristiansMum said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Love all the scans ladies!!!
> 
> I can't wait until mine on Wednesday! As for how I sleep, I've slept on my side since my last pregnancy using a body pillow. I was always a tummy sleeper before.
> 
> Ohhhh body pillows are the best thing ever! I loved mine I can't wait to get it back out xClick to expand...

I got mine out weeks ago haha love it! X


----------



## glbaby1

30 more minutes left before the final blood draw for my 2 hour glucose test. So glad I have my iPad with me for a little entertainment... I wish I could just nap, Lol. Funny thing is, even though its been 1 1/2 hours since I drank the nasty orange stuff, that flavor is still lingering in my mouth (Gross!). Totally makes me feel like I'm gonna hurl. Just wish I could have waited until 24-28 weeks to do this test like all the other Mom's testing today. It is cute seeing all the baby bumps look similar in size... Except mine of course since I am like 10 or so weeks earlier than everyone else here today. Wish me luck with these results!


----------



## WanaBaba

Good luck glbaby1 xx


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck glbaby1, I hope it's a great result. 

What you said reminds me of when I went for my 12 week scan - I seemed to be the only early one and every one else in the waiting room was there for what I assume was a 20 or 32 week scan. Me being bumpless at the time made me feel shy and like I'd come to the wrong place! Little did I know then that I'd feel the same at my 20 week scan because my bump still hadn't appeared!

x


----------



## linz143

glbaby1 said:


> 30 more minutes left before the final blood draw for my 2 hour glucose test. So glad I have my iPad with me for a little entertainment... I wish I could just nap, Lol. Funny thing is, even though its been 1 1/2 hours since I drank the nasty orange stuff, that flavor is still lingering in my mouth (Gross!). Totally makes me feel like I'm gonna hurl. Just wish I could have waited until 24-28 weeks to do this test like all the other Mom's testing today. It is cute seeing all the baby bumps look similar in size... Except mine of course since I am like 10 or so weeks earlier than everyone else here today. Wish me luck with these results!

I have to get one done soon because DD was over 9 lbs at birth. Of course she was also 8 days late and only 4 oz over, but apparently it's enough for them to want an early GD test. Passed my 1 hour test with flying colors last pregnancy, so I think I just make big babies. They still want to stick me anyway. :(


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah I will be having an early GD test this time too, last time I was a little over with the 1 hour test (apparently that is REALLY common, and some places go straight to the 3 hour one cos that 1 hour one is so often inaccurate!) But I was fine with the 3 hour one. I do have a family history of diabetes though, I had a big baby last time, and I am overweight. So I personally am quite happy to have the test done early (and will probably do it again later as well) because there is actually a risk I may develop it, and I would like to know asap to be able to deal with it if it does happen!!!!! Or to have my mind put to rest early too. Lol. That, and getting to sit down and do nothing for several hours sounds like bliss right now, as I will make DH look after Monster while I go in! Haha.


----------



## tori0713

Good luck to all you ladies taking the GD test early! I actually am probably one of the only ones who didn't mind the orange drink. The woman at the lab looked at me like I was nuts when I told her I was in for the GD test and when she asked me how pregnant I was, I said 8 weeks, and she gave me a dirty look. It ended up working out in my favor, though, because I was the nicest patient she had, so she at least thanked me for that.


----------



## glbaby1

Got my GD results back! No gestational diabetes..."so far." :happydance: Of course my OB had to throw in the "so far" since I get to drink that crap again around 24 weeks or so (oh joy). So relieved, but at the same time, I want to do everything possible to avoid getting it. Like I said before, not even close to an issue with my first three pregnancies, but I did not start out over weight with them either, so I really want to be careful. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HWPG

Glbaby, this is my first pregnancy, so I'm not basing this on any experience, just what I'm trying to do. I bought some fruit, some high fiber cereal, and some cottage cheese and yogurt, so when hunger strikes, I have options on hand, because I need to eat Pronto - don't no one get in my way! And esp late night snacks, I have an apple with pb or cottage cheese cause otherwise I'd eat this whole,bag of mint MnMs staring me down. I found that telling my brain/stomach there are good food choices available has helped me be hungry without feeling guilty.


----------



## anothermom

Congrats everyone on beautiful scans and glbaby on not having GD. My scan is tomorrow. I had some spotting and cramping on Monday, so I feel a bit nervous about the scan.


----------



## LoveCakes

I didn't realise GD was so common. I'm glad though on the negative results.

Off to see the consultant this afternoon about all the bleeding. I'm really nervous though at least we should see the baby again.


----------



## KirinM

Good luck Lovecakes x


----------



## Reyrey7

Hi all

Even though my little button is now an angel. I just really think it is interesting how common miscarriages are. Some statistics say 1in 5 pregnancy's end in miscarriage and some say 1in 4. You just need to look at the title bar above to notice that these statistics are pretty spot on.

I am sorry for anyone who's rainbow baby is now an angel but please be hopeful for the future. And for those with rainbow baby's I hope the next 6 months are healthy and drama free.

Just wanted to share my comments about the statistics.

Xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

Reyrey7 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Even though my little button is now an angel. I just really think it is interesting how common miscarriages are. Some statistics say 1in 5 pregnancy's end in miscarriage and some say 1in 4. You just need to look at the title bar above to notice that these statistics are pretty spot on.
> 
> I am sorry for anyone who's rainbow baby is now an angel but please be hopeful for the future. And for those with rainbow baby's I hope the next 6 months are healthy and drama free.
> 
> Just wanted to share my comments about the statistics.
> 
> Xx

I'm sorry for your loss :( my 2nd pregnancy I had a miscarriage and I was devistated but I fell pregnant with my daughter 3 months later. I will never forget my 2nd baby and now I see it as it just wasn't ment to be. But hugs to you and fingers crossed you get your rainbow baby soon. After suffering a miscarriage it really does make you more grateful when you fall pregnant again xx


----------



## MummyJade

Hello ladies! 

I hope all is well! I have a GD test at 26 weeks already had the letter with date on through! 

12 week scan on Saturday! Decided to take my daughter along with.OH and mum! So I hope they let them in! I took two people with.my.daughter so im sure it.will be fine! 

Guna go get a few bits too! Just vests etc in white! 

X


----------



## KirinM

Lovecakes - how did things go?


----------



## flagirlie7

I had some nasty cough that started on Saturday and then chills and shivers rolled around on Sunday night, followed by rapid increase in my temperature. Ended up in the ER with a fever. They tested for all kinds of things and turned out it was flu, just as I worried. Stayed the night there but my temp subsided just slightly and my heart rate stayed well above 130 most of the time. Lucky me was admitted to hospital Monday morning. Things are better now, just cough and runny nose. Hoping to go home soon. This place depresses me and makes me an emotional wreck.

Well at least DH had a chances to see the babies which are just fine! Phewww.. Baby A was dancing around and having a party, baby B was doing some crunches.


----------



## KirinM

I've started spotting. I'm freaking out. I was fine and then did a spin class and got home to blood. Do you think it could be because of the exercise?


----------



## LoveCakes

KirinM said:


> I've started spotting. I'm freaking out. I was fine and then did a spin class and got home to blood. Do you think it could be because of the exercise?

Hi Kirim , don't worry I'm sure all is fine . Take it easy maybe for a few days.

The consultant appointment was useful. We seen baby (measuring a week ahead !) looking well and she said there's a small clot under the placenta which probably caused the bleed and as it's easing it should go away. 

She seemed really surprised when I said I had atypical hyperplasia as I'm so young (28). I asked if it could affect the pregnancy and she said no but still checked with a colleague which was good .Basically I'll need a post natal appointment on how to manage it in the future as atypia is pre-cancerous. I've talked about this with fertility dr though and I know the mirena is effective but it's good they have a plan . Due to all this I'll be consultant led but I really like her and can get my midwife antenatal appointment with my gp. Phew what an essay; I do feel better now even if practically things haven't changed .

All being well we are telling everyone this weekend as I will be 12 weeks and want to explain to work on Monday honestly why I've been off for 2 weeks.


----------



## KirinM

That's great news and so pleased everything is good with the bsby.

The spotting is brown so I'm hoping it's nothing. Will see how I am tomorrow.


----------



## LoveCakes

Aw flagirlie how rubbish to be in hospital. I hope you're out by now and snuggled up at home . That's great your oh got to see the babies , it's so funny to see the little movements .


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Our ultrasound went great! Thankfully there is only 1 baby in there lol. He/she was being very active, moving around lots and even had his/her legs crossed when the tech first found the baby. It was so amazing. Their printer was out of ink so I couldn't get a picture today, but they think I should get it tomorrow. I am feeling so blessed <3


----------



## xEmmaDx

I heard my baby's heartbeat today for the first time. It was AMAZING!!!! I had tears in my eyes &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HWPG

i'm going to post pics in the FB group - it's easier for me. scan/appt went awesome, our tech was great, my dr is great. full details in my journal if you were interested.
kirin, i think the exercise could maybe cause a little bit of spotting - i spin 3x a week and it can be sensitive on the lady bits without pregnancy, so i would just say take it easy. that being said, if anything were to go wrong (GOD FORBID), it would not be becuase of the exercise. you didnt do anything wrong. just put your feet up with some tea and call it a night :)


----------



## addy1

Reyrey7 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Even though my little button is now an angel. I just really think it is interesting how common miscarriages are. Some statistics say 1in 5 pregnancy's end in miscarriage and some say 1in 4. You just need to look at the title bar above to notice that these statistics are pretty spot on.
> 
> I am sorry for anyone who's rainbow baby is now an angel but please be hopeful for the future. And for those with rainbow baby's I hope the next 6 months are healthy and drama free.
> 
> Just wanted to share my comments about the statistics.
> 
> Xx

It is quite shocking how many people have had a miscarriage once you start talking about it. 

I know this will not help you now, and will not make it easier (nothing can), but once I had my second daughter after my miscarriage, I knew it happened for a reason. Without my miscarriage, I would not have my daughter, and I would not change anything for the world. 

It is hard to understand why these things happen when they do, but now I fully understand why I had my miscarriage....it was so I could have my second baby girl.


----------



## Buttons_01

Hi all .. Is anyone else having trouble eating a meal? .. I made cottage pie last night and was only able to eat maybe half of it then started feeling sick. I can only seem to eat half the food i make but i am loving Chicken Fried Rice from the Chippy and can eat all of that with Curry sauce and Prawn Crackers. Feel bad that i can only eat Junk food without feeling sick :/


----------



## flyingduster

I am eating far far less than I was before too!

I got my scan date for my 20 week scan today! 14th march. :-D


----------



## KirinM

HWPG said:


> i'm going to post pics in the FB group - it's easier for me. scan/appt went awesome, our tech was great, my dr is great. full details in my journal if you were interested.
> kirin, i think the exercise could maybe cause a little bit of spotting - i spin 3x a week and it can be sensitive on the lady bits without pregnancy, so i would just say take it easy. that being said, if anything were to go wrong (GOD FORBID), it would not be becuase of the exercise. you didnt do anything wrong. just put your feet up with some tea and call it a night :)

Thanks. I'm hoping so. Called my GP and she's going to refer me to the early pregnancy unit so I should get a scan tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## LoveCakes

That's great Kirin it'll be peace of mind and you'll get to see your baby again :)

I completely lost my appetite for a few weeks and normally I love food. I got take away last weekend and couldn't finish half of it which is unheard if for me. I also prefer junk food lol I had mcdonalds for the first time in years last week. It was yum!


----------



## Buttons_01

At least its not just me thats lost my appetite. i know junk food isn't the best for baby but its all i can manage to eat. im sure in a few weeks i will get my normal appetite back and be able to finish a nice homemade meal. :) 

i have my 12 week scan tomorrow at 3pm. i'm excited but so nervous, just want everything to be okay. 

im so sorry for all the loses that have happened! i don't know what its like but i hope you are all doing okay and keeping strong. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## JJsmom

Well ladies, I had my scan today and they are showing I'm only 7 +3 when by my LMP I should be 8 +6. I don't know if I O'd late because I'm bf'ing or what. But they said based on baby's size, my edd is Sept. 7th. If you don't mind if I stay in here, odds are I'll still have an Aug baby as my last two were early due to high BP. I'm trying to rack my brain as to why the baby is so small, but the tech said it looked good, and the heart beat was 135. Could see the blood flow in and out so hopefully I just O'd late.
 



Attached Files:







100_2851.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WanaBaba

Have any of you ladies had your NT scan results back yet? I got mine today, she rang me just as I was dropping my LO off at nursery so didn't hear all of what she said! But my results were 1 in 20,000 and 1 in 40,000. Not sure which way round but she said the normal range here is 1 in 500 so I'm very pleased with that!

I'm a bit worried about my under active thyroid, I don't really understand the levels it needs to be when pregnant! When I went in for scan the doctor looked at my notes and said she wasn't happy at all with the levels and my dose needed to be put up. But then I had an appointment with a different hospital about my thyroid and they said they are not concerned about the results and my dose should stay the same! Then today my doctors receptionist rings me and says I need to come in tomorrow to talk to my doctor about my thyroid. So we shall see what happens. Does anyone know what levels should be at? Im concerned that I have been told different things by different doctors! Im so worried incase they get it wrong and something happens :(

I can't stop eating! I'm so hungry all the time, but then once I've eaten I feel sick.

The past few days my tiredness has came back really bad, I have no energy at all. I don't know if this could be do to with my thyroid though.

Lovecakes I am really pleased everything is ok with your little beany xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

had my 12 week scan today and got moved forward by 3 days so im now due 3rd August :) xx

https://i41.tinypic.com/2na70w7.jpg


----------



## KirinM

WanaBaba said:


> Have any of you ladies had your NT scan results back yet? I got mine today, she rang me just as I was dropping my LO off at nursery so didn't hear all of what she said! But my results were 1 in 20,000 and 1 in 40,000. Not sure which way round but she said the normal range here is 1 in 500 so I'm very pleased with that!
> 
> I'm a bit worried about my under active thyroid, I don't really understand the levels it needs to be when pregnant! When I went in for scan the doctor looked at my notes and said she wasn't happy at all with the levels and my dose needed to be put up. But then I had an appointment with a different hospital about my thyroid and they said they are not concerned about the results and my dose should stay the same! Then today my doctors receptionist rings me and says I need to come in tomorrow to talk to my doctor about my thyroid. So we shall see what happens. Does anyone know what levels should be at? Im concerned that I have been told different things by different doctors! Im so worried incase they get it wrong and something happens :(
> 
> I can't stop eating! I'm so hungry all the time, but then once I've eaten I feel sick.
> 
> The past few days my tiredness has came back really bad, I have no energy at all. I don't know if this could be do to with my thyroid though.
> 
> Lovecakes I am really pleased everything is ok with your little beany xx

Great news on your NT results. I'm dreading mine. Can I be really cheeky and ask your age?


----------



## linz143

I haven't gotten my results back because I haven't had the NT scan done yet... however, with my Dr's office they do your blood draw 10 days before your scan and then have the results there at the office with the scan machine. That way, they take all their measurements, input them into the computer with your blood draw results, and have you wait 10-15 minutes after your scan. Then a genetic counselor comes out and tells you your results right then and there.

If you choose to combine it with the second trimester screen, they will update your results in a letter and mail it to you.

My scan is on Feb 11th so I'll get my results same day.


----------



## LoveCakes

Wannabubba you are in 2nd tri tomorrow . Wow how amazing!

Mysteriouseye what a clear profile, beautiful!


----------



## addy1

They do not do NT scans here anymore and I have opted out of the blood screening. I had a false positive with my daughter, and really don't want to go through that again. I will have an anatomy scan at 20 weeks though, so I am looking forward to that. Heard the HB on Monday, and it was such a nice sound to hear!!


----------



## flagirlie7

WanaBaba said:


> Have any of you ladies had your NT scan results back yet? I got mine today, she rang me just as I was dropping my LO off at nursery so didn't hear all of what she said! But my results were 1 in 20,000 and 1 in 40,000. Not sure which way round but she said the normal range here is 1 in 500 so I'm very pleased with that!
> 
> I'm a bit worried about my under active thyroid, I don't really understand the levels it needs to be when pregnant! When I went in for scan the doctor looked at my notes and said she wasn't happy at all with the levels and my dose needed to be put up. But then I had an appointment with a different hospital about my thyroid and they said they are not concerned about the results and my dose should stay the same! Then today my doctors receptionist rings me and says I need to come in tomorrow to talk to my doctor about my thyroid. So we shall see what happens. Does anyone know what levels should be at? Im concerned that I have been told different things by different doctors! Im so worried incase they get it wrong and something happens :(
> 
> I can't stop eating! I'm so hungry all the time, but then once I've eaten I feel sick.
> 
> The past few days my tiredness has came back really bad, I have no energy at all. I don't know if this could be do to with my thyroid though.
> 
> Lovecakes I am really pleased everything is ok with your little beany xx

We did NT just last week and my odds came back like 1:4500 and 1:1500 for each baby for Down. The trisomy odds were even better. Not worried. MFM was suggesting Panorama at first but once she got the results she said no need for any further testing :thumbup:

I am hypothyroid and have been on levothyroxine for the past year. It's 50 mg. They tested me at 7 weeks and it was 2.5 (I think it was 1.7 before pregnancy). But they said it was still fine. OB retested but did free T4 and said I was fine with he same dosage (not sure what the level of this one was).


----------



## KirinM

I've got an appointment at the EPU at 9:45am so wish me luck. I've woken up feeling really sick but still spotting. Hoping the nausea is baby's way of making itself known rather than down to nerves. I'm petrified.


----------



## pootle33

Good luck Kirin hope all goes well for you and some reassurance all ok.

I have noticed in the last couple of days small churning movements (like a tiny washing machine in my tummy!) especially after I eat! I remember being aware of this at about 14 weeks last time and it was my first sign of movement and reality that there was something in there! Anyone else getting this?


----------



## 28329

Hooe it's going well kirin. Good luck!


----------



## KirinM

Unfortunately it's not good news. Baby stopped growing at about 9 weeks. I've decided in going to have surgery tomorrow. x


----------



## LoveCakes

Oh Kirin how awful I'm so sorry. Hope all goes smoothly tomorrow, take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh hunnie, I am so sorry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## WanaBaba

KirinM said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies had your NT scan results back yet? I got mine today, she rang me just as I was dropping my LO off at nursery so didn't hear all of what she said! But my results were 1 in 20,000 and 1 in 40,000. Not sure which way round but she said the normal range here is 1 in 500 so I'm very pleased with that!
> 
> I'm a bit worried about my under active thyroid, I don't really understand the levels it needs to be when pregnant! When I went in for scan the doctor looked at my notes and said she wasn't happy at all with the levels and my dose needed to be put up. But then I had an appointment with a different hospital about my thyroid and they said they are not concerned about the results and my dose should stay the same! Then today my doctors receptionist rings me and says I need to come in tomorrow to talk to my doctor about my thyroid. So we shall see what happens. Does anyone know what levels should be at? Im concerned that I have been told different things by different doctors! Im so worried incase they get it wrong and something happens :(
> 
> I can't stop eating! I'm so hungry all the time, but then once I've eaten I feel sick.
> 
> The past few days my tiredness has came back really bad, I have no energy at all. I don't know if this could be do to with my thyroid though.
> 
> Lovecakes I am really pleased everything is ok with your little beany xx
> 
> Great news on your NT results. I'm dreading mine. Can I be really cheeky and ask your age?Click to expand...

I'm 25, 26 this year x


----------



## WanaBaba

LoveCakes said:


> Wannabubba you are in 2nd tri tomorrow . Wow how amazing!
> 
> Mysteriouseye what a clear profile, beautiful!

I already went over to the second tri part of the forum at 13 weeks, couldn't wait any longer haha. It's crazy how fast the first trimester has went over though!


----------



## WanaBaba

Oh Kirin I am so sorry Hunni :( sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Reyrey7

KirinM said:


> Unfortunately it's not good news. Baby stopped growing at about 9 weeks. I've decided in going to have surgery tomorrow. x

I'm sorry you are going through this. I had my surgery on Monday. I know it's no help but you will get your Rainbow baby one day. The surgery itself is pretty straight forward so do not worry. Give yourself time emotionally to deal with it. I thought I was fine, but yesterday was a crap day. Today is a little better but I am dreading going back to work on Monday.

I'm here if you need to chat.

:hugs:

Xx


----------



## pootle33

KirinM said:


> Unfortunately it's not good news. Baby stopped growing at about 9 weeks. I've decided in going to have surgery tomorrow. x

So sorry to hear this. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

kirin, so sorry sweetie. perhaps not what you want to hear right now, but you DID NOT do this. just keep that in mind. hugs and love.


----------



## MummyJade

Kirinm im so sorry my love... Xx


----------



## linz143

Got my results from my 1 hour glucose test back and I failed miserably... Standard range is under 140, mine came back at 205... Not sure what they will do. With most people they give a 3 hour test to confirm, but when the value is over 200 for the first test, I'm seeing a lot of doctors will just diagnose you with gestational diabetes. Have to wait for my doctor's office to call and let me know what's next.

This sucks.


----------



## 28329

Sorry about your gtt results :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Kirin- I am sooo sorry for the loss of your angel :( I will add you to the front page <3 <3 Sending you so much love. I put your angels date as 1/24 for tomorrow's surgery. If you'd like me to change it to something else, please let me know. You are in my thoughts <3 <3

Linz- Boo for failing! I'm not sure what they do honestly but I hope you don't have GD!


----------



## squirrel.

Kirin - I'm so sorry for your loss :( how devastating.

Linz - Sorry about your GD result. I'm not really that clued up on them as I didn't have to do the test with my son. What happens now the result was high? Do you have to do the 3-hour test?

x


----------



## linz143

I'm not sure if they will offer me the 3 hour because my result was over 200. Sometimes with a result that high they just diagnose you. I'm waiting for my doctor to contact me and let me know if they just want me to go straight to the nutritionist or do the 3 hour test. Hopefully they call me soon.


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies,
Sorry for those of you who have had losses, you will get through this tough time.
I personally have had 3, one in 1996 at 15 weeks and then two early losses at 5 weeks and 7 weeks in 2010. There is nothing you cando to prevent them,I hope you have plenty of support around you. Also one thing no one reallytellsyou about after a loss is it's not uncommon for you brests to leak as they were starting to prep for feeding. No one told me and when it happened a week after my first I was shocked and all the hurt came flooding back again.


As for me, I've not had any nausa or sickness which is great. I had to have a lump removed from my arm yesterday so now I'm totally useless, especially since it was my right arm and I'm right handed. Thankfully my 13 year old is being lovely and helpful with all the other kids for me. I'm not allowed to lift anything for 2 weeks at risk of popping the stitches and opening the wound. 
I have my OB appointment today so hopefully I get to see bubs again.


----------



## Buttons_01

Ultrasound went great! Baba was wriggling and flipping over and waving! All is good. My due date has been changed to the 2nd of August


----------



## addy1

Kirin, I am so so sorry for your loss. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I was wondering if you know when the standard test for glucose is usually taken? Mind if I join you too? I'm due Aug. 27 and soooooo excited. 
Linz your around 9 weeks too did your doc order this as a standard test? Thanks in advance ladies!!

I was just reading and saw there's been some recent losses, I just wanted to say how sorry I an for you having to go through this, I've been there. I hope you can move on in good time. Never forget but let the sadness leave your heart.


----------



## clynn11

2have4kids- Welcome! I added you to the front page.


Alright ladies, i'm going back and adding all recent scan pics!!! Everything should be UTD in an hour or so!!

*sunshine8*- Has your due date been determined yet? Just wondering! Let me know :)


----------



## flyingduster

2have4kid, I think the glucose test is normally not done till around 25 weeks, but if you are high risk you might get it done earlier AS WELL. I will be getting an early one done too.


----------



## clynn11

Okay ladies, I have the front page of our thread all updated, scan pics and everything. I think. Lol. If due date has changed, mothers intuition has kicked in, or you have an updated scan pic I didn't update please repost and I will update it ASAP. Trying to keep up as best I can xx Thanks! Sorry if I missed anyone xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

clynn11 said:


> Okay ladies, I have the front page of our thread all updated, scan pics and everything. I think. Lol. If due date has changed, mothers intuition has kicked in, or you have an updated scan pic I didn't update please repost and I will update it ASAP. Trying to keep up as best I can xx Thanks! Sorry if I missed anyone xx

You changed my due date but didn't put my scan picture up and also think I'm :blue: xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Ladies help me out! I believe I found the heartbeat on te Doppler. Caught it three times and this is the best video I could get. Is this my gummy bear? I posted on the firt trimester board too to get advice

https://youtu.be/m7zsagbQMqQ

Also could you change my intuition to girl? Now that I'm getting further along I really feel like there's a girl in there. Still hoping for a boy but my instinct is kicking in lol


----------



## clynn11

:thumbup: Updated both of you!!

mel28nicole- That's definitely your babe :) :)


----------



## mel28nicole

AH! I'm so excited I could cry! I never got to hear the heartbeat with my MMC and I've been worrying to death if I would miscarry this time. I've been sick every few days so I have symptoms but I still had doubt! Today is my MIL birthday and she's over the moon! She keeps listening to it lol


----------



## 28329

That's most definately baby. Yay.


----------



## Rainbow gems

My due date has changed from the 7th or 8th and i am now due august 5th!!


----------



## xEmmaDx

clynn11 said:


> Okay ladies, I have the front page of our thread all updated, scan pics and everything. I think. Lol. If due date has changed, mothers intuition has kicked in, or you have an updated scan pic I didn't update please repost and I will update it ASAP. Trying to keep up as best I can xx Thanks! Sorry if I missed anyone xx

Hey could you please put that I think I'm having a girl. So far that's what I think :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Kirin - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: hope you are doing ok.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Cassidy, can you change my due date to August 2, 2014? I'm working on updating my tickers. Thanks :)


----------



## Buttons_01

Here is one of my scan pictures :D .. can see baba's little foot! :cloud9:


----------



## HWPG

cass, thanks so much for pulling my picture from another thread - you are SO good at this, i could never lead a thread. it would be titled "you get what you get" and then everyone would be disappointed... ;)


----------



## flagirlie7

Rainbow gems said:


> My due date has changed from the 7th or 8th and i am now due august 5th!!

Due date buddy!


----------



## linz143

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if you know when the standard test for glucose is usually taken? Mind if I join you too? I'm due Aug. 27 and soooooo excited.
> Linz your around 9 weeks too did your doc order this as a standard test? Thanks in advance ladies!!
> 
> I was just reading and saw there's been some recent losses, I just wanted to say how sorry I an for you having to go through this, I've been there. I hope you can move on in good time. Never forget but let the sadness leave your heart.

2have4kids - Usually the test is done between 24 and 28 weeks. My DD was born over 9 lbs (9lbs 4 oz) so they think I may have had GD during my last pregnancy toward the end because I passed my test at 24 weeks along but still had a large baby. So they tested me early this time around and it looks like this time I may actually have it.

Also an update - they've scheduled me to come in for the 3 hour GTT now on Monday. They have you fast so they do it in the morning. I won't be able to eat until about 11:30 so that's going to royally suck.

Apparently they do your fasting draw first and get your result before you even drink the glucola. If your fasting level is 95 or above, then they cancel the test then and there and diagnose you with GD. Otherwise if you are below, they administer the drink and draw blood 3 more times. SO not looking forward to this. :(


----------



## flyingduster

Cassidy, can you add my first scan date will be 14th march?


----------



## 2have4kids

Linz, when you have gd the babies tend to be large? I have some reading to do!!
Just enrolled in some free baby classes. There's a finance class as well as a birth to babies class that covers breast feeding, infant massage, what oh can do during labour (he thinks, like in the old days, he should be sitting in the waiting room) Bah!


----------



## glbaby1

mel28nicole said:


> Ladies help me out! I believe I found the heartbeat on te Doppler. Caught it three times and this is the best video I could get. Is this my gummy bear? I posted on the firt trimester board too to get advice
> 
> https://youtu.be/m7zsagbQMqQ
> 
> Also could you change my intuition to girl? Now that I'm getting further along I really feel like there's a girl in there. Still hoping for a boy but my instinct is kicking in lol

OMG!!! That is so cool! Now I really want to order a Doppler? What kind do you have?


----------



## glbaby1

linz143 said:


> entertainment4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I was wondering if you know when the standard test for glucose is usually taken? Mind if I join you too? I'm due Aug. 27 and soooooo excited.
> Linz your around 9 weeks too did your doc order this as a standard test? Thanks in advance ladies!!
> 
> I was just reading and saw there's been some recent losses, I just wanted to say how sorry I an for you having to go through this, I've been there. I hope you can move on in good time. Never forget but let the sadness leave your heart.
> 
> 2have4kids - Usually the test is done between 24 and 28 weeks. My DD was born over 9 lbs (9lbs 4 oz) so they think I may have had GD during my last pregnancy toward the end because I passed my test at 24 weeks along but still had a large baby. So they tested me early this time around and it looks like this time I may actually have it.
> 
> Also an update - they've scheduled me to come in for the 3 hour GTT now on Monday. They have you fast so they do it in the morning. I won't be able to eat until about 11:30 so that's going to royally suck.
> 
> Apparently they do your fasting draw first and get your result before you even drink the glucola. If your fasting level is 95 or above, then they cancel the test then and there and diagnose you with GD. Otherwise if you are below, they administer the drink and draw blood 3 more times. SO not looking forward to this. :(Click to expand...

Don't forget hun... Bring some entertainment (iPad, laptop, book, etc) to make the time go faster... And a cozy blanket :) Good luck!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

https://www.fetaldoppler.net/jpd-100b.html

This is the one I have. It's not the best, I got a lot of interference on it but it's not too bad.


----------



## Ichisan

We caught our bean on the doppler last night!! So pleased I was really starting to worry about our first scan on Tues. Looking forward to it now :)


----------



## 28329

My first scan is wednesday. I can't wait!! I love my doppler, is so reassuring.


----------



## Arlandria

Hello! 

Cass can you please update first page details; EDD 30 July 2014, mothers intuition is a girl! Can't upload my scan from my phone :( if someone could pull it from FB?? :flower:


----------



## MummyJade

Hello ladies...

New due date 11th Aug! Scan went amazing but couldn't do NT scan as baby wouldnt play ball... Flipped and turned the lot x


----------



## ChristiansMum

Just got home from my sons 5th birthday party for him and 24 of his friends, I think it's going to take me all day tomorrow to recover xx


----------



## 28329

Wow, well done you. I get exhausted with 2 children!


----------



## LoveCakes

Well we are telling people this weekend as I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and I'll explain to work on Monday why I was off.

I'm still having some consistent brown spotting. It's not much but I've had some firm of bleeding for 2 weeks now. I wish it would just go away so I could calm down a bit. My next appointment is my midwife one at 16 weeks so it seems forever away now.


----------



## addy1

flagirlie7 said:


> Rainbow gems said:
> 
> 
> My due date has changed from the 7th or 8th and i am now due august 5th!!
> 
> Due date buddy!Click to expand...

Same here:)


----------



## Rainbow gems

addy1 said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow gems said:
> 
> 
> My due date has changed from the 7th or 8th and i am now due august 5th!!
> 
> Due date buddy!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here:)Click to expand...

so we are :) Wow there sure are a lot of us due the 5th iv even seen more ladies due the 5th that haven't even posted on here!


----------



## Ashley8806

Is anyone on baby 2, 3, 4 etc and just feeling.... not pregnant? With my first two I was sooo excited and already shopped a bit.... this time I just don't really feel like its real or something. I don't know how to explain it really... but I feel a bit guilty because I'm just not "feeling it"


----------



## glbaby1

Ashley8806 said:


> Is anyone on baby 2, 3, 4 etc and just feeling.... not pregnant? With my first two I was excited and already shopped a bit.... this I just don't really feel like its real or something. I don't know how to explain it really... but I feel a bit guilty because I'm just not "feeling it"

What your feeling if PERFECTLY normal! This is number 4 for me and when I was having #3, I didn't buy or prepare anything until like month 7. Plus I was going through a horrible divorce, which made it even more difficult to get excited. No need to feel guilty. Once your nesting instinct kicks in, which I am sure you remember, you will feel much better! My symptoms have also been very mild compared to the others, but I was immediately put at ease after my scan. Maybe it will kick in after your next scan? I wouldn't worry hun! Always remind yourself that every pregnancy is different! Inside and out!


----------



## Ashley8806

glbaby1 said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on baby 2, 3, 4 etc and just feeling.... not pregnant? With my first two I was excited and already shopped a bit.... this I just don't really feel like its real or something. I don't know how to explain it really... but I feel a bit guilty because I'm just not "feeling it"
> 
> What your feeling if PERFECTLY normal! This is number 4 for me and when I was having #3, I didn't buy or prepare anything until like month 7. Plus I was going through a horrible divorce, which made it even more difficult to get excited. No need to feel guilty. Once your nesting instinct kicks in, which I am sure you remember, you will feel much better! My symptoms have also been very mild compared to the others, but I was immediately put at ease after my scan. Maybe it will kick in after your next scan? I wouldn't worry hun! Always remind yourself that every pregnancy is different! Inside and out!Click to expand...

Thank you! Our first scan was when we found out we had lost a twin so I don't think I had the normal excited feeling most get... hopefully at my 12 week scan there will be no extra sac left or any evidence of that and I can finally feel happy :hug:


----------



## sunshine8

clynn11 said:


> 2have4kids- Welcome! I added you to the front page.
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, i'm going back and adding all recent scan pics!!! Everything should be UTD in an hour or so!!
> 
> *sunshine8*- Has your due date been determined yet? Just wondering! Let me know :)

Hey there,

It is roughly 31 August. I am going for a scan on 30, so will know more accurately.


----------



## addy1

Ashley8806 said:


> glbaby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on baby 2, 3, 4 etc and just feeling.... not pregnant? With my first two I was excited and already shopped a bit.... this I just don't really feel like its real or something. I don't know how to explain it really... but I feel a bit guilty because I'm just not "feeling it"
> 
> What your feeling if PERFECTLY normal! This is number 4 for me and when I was having #3, I didn't buy or prepare anything until like month 7. Plus I was going through a horrible divorce, which made it even more difficult to get excited. No need to feel guilty. Once your nesting instinct kicks in, which I am sure you remember, you will feel much better! My symptoms have also been very mild compared to the others, but I was immediately put at ease after my scan. Maybe it will kick in after your next scan? I wouldn't worry hun! Always remind yourself that every pregnancy is different! Inside and out! Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Our first scan was when we found out we had lost a twin so I don't think I had the normal excited feeling most get... hopefully at my 12 week scan there will be no extra sac left or any evidence of that and I can finally feel happy :hug:Click to expand...

I am starting to get excited. I know once I feel movement it will feel more real. The thought of buying newborn diapers gets me pretty excited. 

I am feeling like time is going by fast, because we have to redo both bedrooms, as the girls will now share. Feel like we have a lot to do in little time!!


----------



## WanaBaba

I agree time seems to be flying this time round! Can't beleive I'm 14 weeks tomorrow! Last time I felt my first little flutters around 15 weeks, I thought I'd feel something earlier with it being my second but havnt felt anything yet, even though I've been concentrating very hard trying to feel something haha. The thing I am most excited for are the kicks etc, really can not wait :)


----------



## Ashley8806

I feel like time is dragging...lol. finding out at 3.5 weeks makes this beginning boring stage really slow. Once I start feeling movement or properly "showing" (my jeans don't fit anymore but I'm plus size so just looking more plump lol) it will be different :)


----------



## HWPG

is it weird that sometimes i push/hold my hand on my belly, just hoping i'll feel something???!!! i just cant wait for those little flutters, and then for OH to feel it. 13 weeks... hopefully not too much longer....


----------



## WanaBaba

HWPG said:


> is it weird that sometimes i push/hold my hand on my belly, just hoping i'll feel something???!!! i just cant wait for those little flutters, and then for OH to feel it. 13 weeks... hopefully not too much longer....

I was doing this last night haha :blush:


----------



## lilmissmup

I am suprised how quick the last 6 weeks have gone for me.

Clynn can you put my scan date down as 6th Feb? I have my booking in appointment tomorrow too.

All happening now! Getting a tad scary. As once we have had the scan we can go public! Which is all good, although scared of telling my boss as hes an a$$hole! Might actually not speak to me for the next 5 months at work! :dohh:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies  so thought I'd come move in now lol. Il introduce myself... 

I'm tracie I'm 26, this is my 9th pregnancy, I have one daughter and one baking. I'm high risk so always at the hospitals. 
My edd is about the 9/10th of aug ATM, dates keep fluctuating ATM. Got my 12 week scan on weds. 
Looking forwards to getting to no you all
X


----------



## 28329

Welcome tracie. My 12 week scan is wednesday too :)


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, I'm very sorry to say I need to come off the list now as my baby has died measuring 10 weeks. Just finished having a detailed scan and now waiting for an op to take the baby out. Devastated, but if It's meant to be, I believe this baby will come back to me again in the future. Fingers crossed. 

Hopefully I'll be the last with bad news in this group now everyone's moving along through the weeks :flower: 

Wishing you all fab pregnancies and births :hugs:


----------



## pootle33

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very sorry to say I need to come off the list now as my baby has died measuring 10 weeks. Just finished having a detailed scan and now waiting for an op to take the baby out. Devastated, but if It's meant to be, I believe this baby will come back to me again in the future. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be the last with bad news in this group now everyone's moving along through the weeks :flower:
> 
> Wishing you all fab pregnancies and births :hugs:

:hugs: Dan-O. Was really sorry to hear that happened. You have a really positive spirit and I hope you have your Rainbow baby soon. Thanks for your kind words and look after yourself.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very sorry to say I need to come off the list now as my baby has died measuring 10 weeks. Just finished having a detailed scan and now waiting for an op to take the baby out. Devastated, but if It's meant to be, I believe this baby will come back to me again in the future. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be the last with bad news in this group now everyone's moving along through the weeks :flower:
> 
> Wishing you all fab pregnancies and births :hugs:

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: you are in my thoughts. Hope you are doing okay


----------



## Buttons_01

Hi .. Cassidy would you be able to add my scan pic to the front page please? i added a pic a few days ago so will be a few pages back. thank you :) x


----------



## HWPG

dan-o, so sorry for your loss. xoxo


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 
I had joined you as baby was due on the 8th august. I was 12 weeks pregnant on Friday, but I started bleeding on Thursday but literally a tiny amount, I had a scan on Friday morning and was told that our baby was measuring only 5 and a half weeks and there was no heartbeat, so I was told to go home and let things happen naturally, at 2am I started having contractions which lasted until 3pm on saturday afternoon, and our baby went to heaven. I am so upset, and we were due to have our 12 week scan tomorrow :( 
Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Arlandria

Oh Buckles :( I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Arlandria

WanaBaba said:


> I agree time seems to be flying this time round! Can't beleive I'm 14 weeks tomorrow! Last time I felt my first little flutters around 15 weeks, I thought I'd feel something earlier with it being my second but havnt felt anything yet, even though I've been concentrating very hard trying to feel something haha. The thing I am most excited for are the kicks etc, really can not wait :)

Happy 14 weeks!! :baby:


----------



## Arlandria

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very sorry to say I need to come off the list now as my baby has died measuring 10 weeks. Just finished having a detailed scan and now waiting for an op to take the baby out. Devastated, but if It's meant to be, I believe this baby will come back to me again in the future. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be the last with bad news in this group now everyone's moving along through the weeks :flower:
> 
> Wishing you all fab pregnancies and births :hugs:

Oh honey - so sorry - hope youre OK xx


----------



## Arlandria

Arlandria said:


> Hello!
> 
> Cass can you please update first page details; EDD 30 July 2014, mothers intuition is a girl! Can't upload my scan from my phone :( if someone could pull it from FB?? :flower:

Hi Cassidy,

I know your mega busy doing a fab job - just a gentle reminder for my details :flower:

Thank you honey x


----------



## 28329

Too many losses! So sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Buckles said:


> Hi girls,
> I had joined you as baby was due on the 8th august. I was 12 weeks pregnant on Friday, but I started bleeding on Thursday but literally a tiny amount, I had a scan on Friday morning and was told that our baby was measuring only 5 and a half weeks and there was no heartbeat, so I was told to go home and let things happen naturally, at 2am I started having contractions which lasted until 3pm on saturday afternoon, and our baby went to heaven. I am so upset, and we were due to have our 12 week scan tomorrow :(
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## LoveCakes

Oh no dan-o and buckles, I had hoped we had see the last of our losses.

Well we are public now, told family yesterday and work today. It's nice not to have to watch everything I say.

Good luck for those having scans on wednesday


----------



## clynn11

Omg I seriously hate my phone I always accidentally press unsubscribe grrr. Sorry ladies!! Will update later today going out shooting some target practice with dh and my dad.


----------



## clynn11

Buckles and dan-o I am so, so sorry for your losses!!!


----------



## flyingduster

So sorry to hear of more losses! Xxx


I was really emotional yesterday, a ball of tears! But feeling better again today. I too keep feeling my tummy to see if I can feel anything yet. Last time the placenta was at the front so I didn't get to feel movements until like 18-20 weeks, so I am not expecting anything yet, but can't help myself from trying! Haha. I keep imagining I might have felt something too, but I bet it is just gas or just my imagination! Lol.


----------



## WanaBaba

Tracie87 said:


> Hey ladies  so thought I'd come move in now lol. Il introduce myself...
> 
> I'm tracie I'm 26, this is my 9th pregnancy, I have one daughter and one baking. I'm high risk so always at the hospitals.
> My edd is about the 9/10th of aug ATM, dates keep fluctuating ATM. Got my 12 week scan on weds.
> Looking forwards to getting to no you all
> X

Welcome Hun :flower:


----------



## WanaBaba

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very sorry to say I need to come off the list now as my baby has died measuring 10 weeks. Just finished having a detailed scan and now waiting for an op to take the baby out. Devastated, but if It's meant to be, I believe this baby will come back to me again in the future. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be the last with bad news in this group now everyone's moving along through the weeks :flower:
> 
> Wishing you all fab pregnancies and births :hugs:

I am so so sorry for your loss Hun, my thoughts are with you and I hope you get your rainbow baby very soon :hugs:


----------



## WanaBaba

Buckles said:


> Hi girls,
> I had joined you as baby was due on the 8th august. I was 12 weeks pregnant on Friday, but I started bleeding on Thursday but literally a tiny amount, I had a scan on Friday morning and was told that our baby was measuring only 5 and a half weeks and there was no heartbeat, so I was told to go home and let things happen naturally, at 2am I started having contractions which lasted until 3pm on saturday afternoon, and our baby went to heaven. I am so upset, and we were due to have our 12 week scan tomorrow :(
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## WanaBaba

Arlandria said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> I agree time seems to be flying this time round! Can't beleive I'm 14 weeks tomorrow! Last time I felt my first little flutters around 15 weeks, I thought I'd feel something earlier with it being my second but havnt felt anything yet, even though I've been concentrating very hard trying to feel something haha. The thing I am most excited for are the kicks etc, really can not wait :)
> 
> Happy 14 weeks!! :baby:Click to expand...

Thankyou :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wah! I'm going mental! I think I felt some movement earlier - it felt like tiny gas bubbles, exactly how it felt with Harrison at about 14 weeks. Could it really happen this early?! I'm 12 weeks according to my LMP, but 11+5 according to ovulation date. :wacko:


----------



## WanaBaba

mrsswaffer said:


> Wah! I'm going mental! I think I felt some movement earlier - it felt like tiny gas bubbles, exactly how it felt with Harrison at about 14 weeks. Could it really happen this early?! I'm 12 weeks according to my LMP, but 11+5 according to ovulation date. :wacko:

They say it's possible to feel something earlier the second time round so it may well have been! I'm so jealous I'm 14 weeks and still haven't felt anything!


----------



## Ichisan

So sorry to still be hearing of losses :( 

I've got my 12 week scan in the morning, I'm really excited but also really scared so I don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight! Hopefully I'll be back with some lovely pics tomorrow :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Can't wait to see, Ich! <3 Good luck.


----------



## Arlandria

MASSIVE WORK RANT:

Urgh!!!! I so hate my job!!!!! I've been here just over 6 months and the girls in the office where I work are all a bit 'dolly dimple' style - everything is about fake nails, extensions, designer handbags and quite blatantly if you don't fit the bill - your not in 'their crowd' - There's 4 of 'them' in particular..2 of them happen to be sisters (one of them my boss) so they spend time outside of work together and are making me feel like shit!!

It's not even like it's anything major they're just very cold with me...
 
Every morning whoevers in first tends to make everyone a cup of tea (this sometimes includes washing the cups) well this morning I was last one in, and my cup had been left on the side. When I went over to make myself a cup of tea, I noticed my cup hadnt been washed just had contents thrown away. I made a point of going to the kitchen to re-wash it.

Lunch time is free range - anyone can go at anytime between 12 - 2pm as long as there is always 2 people to man the phones...so today at 12:25 I asked if anyone was on lunch so i could go....POINT BLANK IGNORED!!!!!! So I just said, 'OK - I'm on my lunch' two mins later one of the sisters said 'Is anyone going on lunch?' and they all started to try and arrange who was on lunch and who wasnt...so I made sure I told them 'As I said a couple of mins ago, I'm on my lunch now' didnt get a oh right, kiss my arse or nothing...

Now, I know this is really 'petty' but knowing someone had been for a pregnancy scan - you'd ask to see it right?? Not one person has asked how my scan went? How I am - nothing!!!! Urgh, horrible people!!!!

Countdown to maternity leave cannot come fast enough! 149 days to go...

I know it doesnt sound like a lot but I really am pushed out in this office :(


----------



## addy1

Arlandria said:


> MASSIVE WORK RANT:
> 
> Urgh!!!! I so hate my job!!!!! I've been here just over 6 months and the girls in the office where I work are all a bit 'dolly dimple' style - everything is about fake nails, extensions, designer handbags and quite blatantly if you don't fit the bill - your not in 'their crowd' - There's 4 of 'them' in particular..2 of them happen to be sisters (one of them my boss) so they spend time outside of work together and are making me feel like shit!!
> 
> It's not even like it's anything major they're just very cold with me...
> 
> Every morning whoevers in first tends to make everyone a cup of tea (this sometimes includes washing the cups) well this morning I was last one in, and my cup had been left on the side. When I went over to make myself a cup of tea, I noticed my cup hadnt been washed just had contents thrown away. I made a point of going to the kitchen to re-wash it.
> 
> Lunch time is free range - anyone can go at anytime between 12 - 2pm as long as there is always 2 people to man the phones...so today at 12:25 I asked if anyone was on lunch so i could go....POINT BLANK IGNORED!!!!!! So I just said, 'OK - I'm on my lunch' two mins later one of the sisters said 'Is anyone going on lunch?' and they all started to try and arrange who was on lunch and who wasnt...so I made sure I told them 'As I said a couple of mins ago, I'm on my lunch now' didnt get a oh right, kiss my arse or nothing...
> 
> Now, I know this is really 'petty' but knowing someone had been for a pregnancy scan - you'd ask to see it right?? Not one person has asked how my scan went? How I am - nothing!!!! Urgh, horrible people!!!!
> 
> Countdown to maternity leave cannot come fast enough! 149 days to go...
> 
> I know it doesnt sound like a lot but I really am pushed out in this office :(

It's not petty, when you are made to feel bad. Hope things get better for you, and maybe after maternity leave, you can look into other options. Life is too short to be unhappy! :hugs:


----------



## xEmmaDx

I can not believe how tired i am all day every damn day at the moment. Really hoping this stops soon because it's starting to depress me :( 

But on a happier note, I have my 12 week scan on Friday and can not wait!!!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## HWPG

arlandia, that totally sucks. why women can be such jerks to each other mystifies me, and yet i have caught myself doing it before. sad. hm, what would i do? i would probably put headphones in and go about my work, and if/when asked anything, i'd also blatantly ignore it until they said my name. sounds like you work with phones, though, so maybe just be your best bestest self on the phone and let those cows not get to you. also, i'd wash my cup every day before i left and put it by my desk, so they can never make me tea. and i'd buy nice tea that i kept at my desk also, just for myself!


----------



## Ichisan

Well had my scan this morning and everything looks great :happydance: My due date has been pushed forward a week so im now due 5th august :) Will post a pic when I get home as I cant figure it out from my phone!


----------



## Arlandria

Aw glad everything went OK Ich, cant wait to see bubs!! :)

Thanks girls - Well this afternoon, one of the girls asked the lad I sit next to if he had a ruler (its like school!) and he was searching for a few mins before saying he didnt have one..I have one on my desk, in full view and I thought I'm not going to say I have one here as she couldnt even be arsed to ask me! ha ha

My cup will be going home every night from now on. One of them asked if I wanted a cup of tea and I said, no thank you. She then offered to clean my cup and again, I replied with no it's OK i'll do it..they know I know! hee hee

My husband has luckily said to me that I can be a SAHM as we will have 2 to look after and not work spending a fortune on nursery fee's just so I can work and be miserable. Unfortunately for us, we don't have any family members who can help with the kiddies so we'd have no choice to use a private nursery!!

Anyway, rant over - I do feel better, find it quite funny really!!


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry to hear about the recent losses. I can't imagine how difficult it is and as you get further through the first trimester and start to hope everything is going to be okay.

Arlandria - Poor you, having bad work relationships can make the day long and horrible. I'm happy for you that you get to be a SAHM after this baby. I would love to, but we can't afford to as my husband is a musician and very irregularly paid. I'm really looking forward to going back part time after this baby. It'll be amazing! I went back full time when my son was 5 months and it was horrible.

AFM - 12 weeks today!!! It has flown by this time! I can't believe it. I have my scan on Thursday and am so excited. I am a little anxious over the nuchal fold measurement, but I have heard the heartbeat so many times, that I'm hopeful baby is okay. Looking forward to having the morning off work too, as work is exhausting and getting me down right now. I have lost the will to spend my evenings marking and making resources and despite my lessons being the same as ever, my classroom and marking isn't as great this term, which is frustrating, as my books were always brilliant before. I need to get some energy back and some will power to work!

x


----------



## clynn11

Everything is updated now ladies!!

Except your scan pic Arlandria, I'm going to pull it off FB right now xx

edit: just added it ;)


----------



## flagirlie7

Ladies, help! Is yellow thin (no odor or itching) discharge normal? Suddenly went from whitish/milky to that!


----------



## HWPG

i think as long as it's not accompanied by other symptoms, it's ok. i notice mine changes color and texture depending on the time of day. at this point i'm like "if it doesnt smell or hurt and i'm not bleeding, it's probably within "normal" " ! ha!


----------



## Arlandria

clynn11 said:


> Everything is updated now ladies!!
> 
> Except your scan pic Arlandria, I'm going to pull it off FB right now xx
> 
> edit: just added it ;)

Thank you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Arlandria

Wowie! Front page mothers intuition says 17 girls to only 6 boys!!


----------



## Ashley8806

I can change that, I have a strong intuition this little one is a boy! :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Argh my body loves teasing me. It did this during ttc as well. After a week of brown bleeding diminishing to almost nothing yesterday I had some light brown bleeding this afternoon. I had a stressful day at work but not sure if that made a difference. I plan to try to take it easier tomorrow.

I am going to go with the general consensus and say girl for me too. It'll be fun to see how accurate we are :)

I also need to go through my clothes and put some away. All my trousers fit but some won't button over my now f cup boobs !


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Finally! Here are some photos of our ultrasound on January 21st :) 

Cassidy, could you pick the best one and add it to the front page? Thanks :)
 



Attached Files:







OBS NUCHAL 0001.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









OBS NUCHAL 0002.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4









OBS NUCHAL 0003.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4









OBS NUCHAL 0004.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5









OBS NUCHAL 0005.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## glbaby1

So sorry to hear about more angel babies :'(. So heartbreaking. Hugs to all. Can't wait until we are all cleared so we can stop worrying and enjoy the remainder of our pregnancies.

Having NT scan on Thursday along with genetic counseling. Excited because it will be DH's first time seeing and hearing our little wiggle baby, but nervous for the measurements and subsequent results. Never had to do this type of scan before or genetic counseling, but I guess it goes with the territory or being old and pregnant... Lol. I was 27, 30 and 34 with my first three babies, but now at age 41, I am at risk for all kinds of crazy stuff apparently. So nerve racking. Hope #4 is as healthy and happy as my first three!


----------



## flyingduster

It will be really interesting to see what the gender split ends up being!!!! In my antenatal group, there was only 3 girls out of the 12! I have mine down as girl too, but I really really don't know, and suspect it is as much cos I WANT a girl as anything!! It was the same last time,and he wasn't a girl.... Lol!


Oh, and I always have quite yellow cm when pregnant. It isn't always yellow, and I don't always check, but it is very often quite yellow, and I remember it being the same last time and I had no problems at all.


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm sorry to hear about the losses, it makes me really sad to hear someone else is having to go through this too-been there, don't wish it on anyone:hugs:

I'm guessing I've got a little girl cozied up in there right now but I really want a boy (DH wants a girl). The men in his family all have equal girls and boy offspring so it's a 50/50 draw. We won't know the gender till delivery in Aug though, going to be a surprise!


----------



## 28329

I've got my scan today. Yay.


----------



## WanaBaba

Good luck for your scan 28329 :)

I have no idea what to put as my intuition because when I first got my BFP I just had a feeling it was a boy straight away but since then I kinda feel like it's gonna be a girl but I'm not sure if this is because I really want a boy so don't wana get my hopes up haha. It was the same last time round though right at the start I felt it was a girl but then over time changed my mind and started thinking it was a boy, turned out to be a girl haha.


----------



## Rainbow gems

Got my consultant appointment soon wander if i will have a scan, and its a pain in the bum


----------



## WanaBaba

Feeling so ill today caught my DDs cold :( got so much housework to do but finding it hard to get up off the sofa, is anyone else still really tired? I thought it would have went away by now! I mean it did for a few weeks but the past couple of weeks it has been back full force, I can't wait to have some energy again just hope to happens soon!


----------



## xEmmaDx

WanaBaba said:


> Feeling so ill today caught my DDs cold :( got so much housework to do but finding it hard to get up off the sofa, is anyone else still really tired? I thought it would have went away by now! I mean it did for a few weeks but the past couple of weeks it has been back full force, I can't wait to have some energy again just hope to happens soon!

I'm exactly the same, no energy at all. I'm wondering how pregnant women with kids already cope because I can't even move from my bed at times lol. Really hoping it passes soon and I can get back to feeling more myself.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## xEmmaDx

I was just having a little listen to my baby's heartbeat and started playing about seeing if there were any more when all of a sudden on the other side of my belly I heard another baby heartbeat. Now this is defo not mine, i can hear mine and it's no where near as fast. Could this be a second baby or is it more likely to be an echo or the placenta or something?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## WanaBaba

xEmmaDx said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Feeling so ill today caught my DDs cold :( got so much housework to do but finding it hard to get up off the sofa, is anyone else still really tired? I thought it would have went away by now! I mean it did for a few weeks but the past couple of weeks it has been back full force, I can't wait to have some energy again just hope to happens soon!
> 
> I'm exactly the same, no energy at all. I'm wondering how pregnant women with kids already cope because I can't even move from my bed at times lol. Really hoping it passes soon and I can get back to feeling more myself.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspxClick to expand...

I can't even remember what it feels like to feel 'normal' anymore haha.
I feel like a shitty mum to my DD at the min :cry: it's so hard most days to get out of bed and then to keep my LO entertained, some days we watch way too much tv and I feel so guilty :(


----------



## WanaBaba

xEmmaDx said:


> I was just having a little listen to my baby's heartbeat and started playing about seeing if there were any more when all of a sudden on the other side of my belly I heard another baby heartbeat. Now this is defo not mine, i can hear mine and it's no where near as fast. Could this be a second baby or is it more likely to be an echo or the placenta or something?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx

Sorry I'm clueless when it comes to different sounds on the Doppler but how exciting if it could be twins!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Had my scan everything was perfect, DUe 6th aug


----------



## squirrel.

xEmmaDx said:


> I was just having a little listen to my baby's heartbeat and started playing about seeing if there were any more when all of a sudden on the other side of my belly I heard another baby heartbeat. Now this is defo not mine, i can hear mine and it's no where near as fast. Could this be a second baby or is it more likely to be an echo or the placenta or something?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx

I had this exact same thing happen and wrote a thread about it last week. Was definitely not mine as it was far too quick. The two heartbeats were similar in speeds, which made me think it was an echo. I could move between the two positions back and forth with silence in between (distance of about 3 inches on the outside). I wasn't angling the doppler at the same spot either, just pointing straight down both times. It made me very curious, but I'm sure I have just one in there. We'll find out tomorrow at my scan!

x


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87 said:


> Had my scan everything was perfect, DUe 6th aug

We have the same due date :)


----------



## ChristiansMum

Had my 1st consultant appointment today and all is going really well and heard baby's heartbeat for the first time and it was nice and strong :) plus I even got discharged from my consultant because he has no worries about me and baby this time but he said if anything changes I can go back and see him. I'm actually going to miss him he reminded me of Santa lol xx


----------



## 28329

This afternoons scan went so well. We have a very well behaved baby. I'm now due the 8th.
 



Attached Files:







20140129_191415_zpsyboqb9rd.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## linz143

Just wanted to update those who are not on the facebook group, I had my three hour glucose test on Monday and passed with flying colors! My results were 89 (fasting), 135 (1 hr), 132 (2 hr), and 45 (3 hr).

Woo hoo!! Now just roll on February 11th so I can get the NT scan out of the way and announce to everyone!


----------



## navywag

hi ladies can i join you?

im due 4th august with baby no2 , my dd is 7 and is very excited to be a big sister!!

dh is determined we are having a boy ( wishful thinking maybe?) im going more towards girl (maybe just to balance out dh's boy vibes!) lol

here is my bump and my scan from 11+1 x
 



Attached Files:







bump1213.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 0









baby1scan.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xEmmaDx

squirrel. said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> I was just having a little listen to my baby's heartbeat and started playing about seeing if there were any more when all of a sudden on the other side of my belly I heard another baby heartbeat. Now this is defo not mine, i can hear mine and it's no where near as fast. Could this be a second baby or is it more likely to be an echo or the placenta or something?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx
> 
> I had this exact same thing happen and wrote a thread about it last week. Was definitely not mine as it was far too quick. The two heartbeats were similar in speeds, which made me think it was an echo. I could move between the two positions back and forth with silence in between (distance of about 3 inches on the outside). I wasn't angling the doppler at the same spot either, just pointing straight down both times. It made me very curious, but I'm sure I have just one in there. We'll find out tomorrow at my scan!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Ok so not just me then lol. I'll find out for sure on Friday but I'm 99% sure there is only one. If there were another though that would just be an added bonus :)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## suzielou3

Hi ladies, can I please be taken off the front page, its been confirmed today I'm having a MMC. Hope you all have wonderful pregnancies, and wish you all the best. Much love to you all xx


----------



## clynn11

I am so sorry for your loss suzielou- I've added your angel to the front page :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Everything updated on the front page except for scan pics which I am doing right now xx


----------



## Ashley8806

I'm worried as I have started spotting :(


----------



## clynn11

Ashley :hugs: Keeping everything crossed that the spotting is nothing!!!


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you... its not much of anything but never had this before


----------



## mirandaprice

Didnt you say there was an empty twin sac, maybe thats causing some spotting?


----------



## Ashley8806

Yeah that's what I'm wondering.. I just don't know how long that usually takes to reaorb? Its been a couple weeks since we've had the ultrasound


----------



## clynn11

Everything is updated on the front page ladies, including scan pics!

Have my FX for all who have scans coming up!

Everyone who has suffered a loss, you are in my thoughts constantly. Too many losses in this thread. Hopefully there will be no more :(


----------



## ChristiansMum

I'm so sorry for all the losses :hugs: 

Hopefully we have no more :flower:


----------



## addy1

So sorry for all the recent losses. So sad, my heart aches for you all. :hugs:


----------



## addy1

3 weeks later and I am still coughing! It is definitely getting better, but is taking so long. My nausea and vomiting has slowed, but is still there. I also seem to be getting up a little less in the night to go to the bathroom which is good! Hello second tri!! Glad the first is over, and I never have to experience another one!! Haha.


----------



## squirrel.

Ashley I hope everything is okay. As others have said, spotting is very common. I hope it stops for you!

Welcome Navywag, a very cute scan picture! 

We had our 12 week scan today and I was bumped ahead three days to 12+5, so now due on the 9th. I thought I was pretty sure when I ovulated, but I guess I got it wrong...or this baby is big for dates (is that even possible now? My son was always huge and still is, we're both very tall). It was a really lovely scan, baby was very active - lots of kicking, wiggling, jumping, hiccuping actions, opening and closing its mouth and generally just looking like it was having a party. It was so cute, I could have stared all day! I have been so sure it's another boy, but the baby looks really different to my son at 12 weeks - completely different head shape. Maybe it's just wishful thinking, I would quite like a girl to have one of each. Any gender guesses from nub/skull experts? :haha:

x
 



Attached Files:







1604742_10153783759860472_405008518_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 28329

Squirrel, I got bumped up by 3 days too so we're still only a day apart :thumbup:

gorgeous picture hun.


----------



## xEmmaDx

squirrel. said:


> Ashley I hope everything is okay. As others have said, spotting is very common. I hope it stops for you!
> 
> Welcome Navywag, a very cute scan picture!
> 
> We had our 12 week scan today and I was bumped ahead three days to 12+5, so now due on the 9th. I thought I was pretty sure when I ovulated, but I guess I got it wrong...or this baby is big for dates (is that even possible now? My son was always huge and still is, we're both very tall). It was a really lovely scan, baby was very active - lots of kicking, wiggling, jumping, hiccuping actions, opening and closing its mouth and generally just looking like it was having a party. It was so cute, I could have stared all day! I have been so sure it's another boy, but the baby looks really different to my son at 12 weeks - completely different head shape. Maybe it's just wishful thinking, I would quite like a girl to have one of each. Any gender guesses from nub/skull experts? :haha:
> 
> what a lovely clear scan, hope mine is as good as that tomorrow :)
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## HWPG

squirrel - i am POSITIVE of when i ovulated. i believe i am 13+ 3. the dr keeps saying i'm 14 today (+4 days based on LMP). last week (when i thought i was 12+1 and dr thought i was 12+5), baby measured at 13. it only matters for scans (NT, gender, etc) - obviously the babies come when they want! my dr has my due date at july 31 but i refuse; i'm sticking with august 4! so i wouldnt think too much on if it's measuring big or whatever right now - it's just a round figure. :) beautiful picture!


----------



## squirrel.

I know what you mean about being sure when I ovulated. I've just looked at my chart again and there's no way it all happened three days earlier. For starters we hadn't dtd in five days at that point, so there's no way I could have conceived before then. Just a big baby I guess. I've had one already, so won't be surprised if this one is a 9 pounder. I will however, change my EDD as it's all in my medical notes for the 9th of August now and that's the date my midwives will be going with. This baby will probably go over like my last did anyway, so I'm actually going to be expecting a mid-late August baby. Latest it could be is August 23rd. I reckon I might even get that far if I'm not induced this time! 

Clynn - Could you please change my due date to August 9th please? Thank you :D You're amazing at adminning this thread by the way! I wouldn't be able to!

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I know exactly when I ovulated too, but doctors told me they go with your LMP regardless. Soooo, what if you ovulated on CD26 then?! :wacko: It doesn't make sense to me either.

Ah well, the NT scan gives your official dates anyway. And I had mine today!! I am now officially due on 10th August. :cloud9:


----------



## clynn11

I go exactly by my ovulation date too! I've only had one scan at 8 weeks and babe was measuring 3 days behind, so the doctor only considers me 13+3 today, I say bullshit! I am 13+6 I know the exact day I ovulated! Lol. Doctors just aren't used to women being so in tune with their bodies and knowing the exact O date so they just go by LMP as a general consensus lol.


----------



## HWPG

exactly, cass. i wanted to be like "here's my chart". but whatever in the end!


----------



## linz143

At my dr's office they go off your LMP unless you are a week or more off your dates. So if you show up for your 8 week scan and are 6 weeks along, then they redate you as 6 weeks. If you show up for your 8 week scan and are 7w2d or 8w5d, then you keep the same due date.

First off, scans are only accurate +/- 5 days, so while they can show you close to how far along you are, they are not 100% correct due to the fact that human error can play a part in measuring and the scans themselves are just not clear enough to pin it to the day. Perfect example: at my 7w scan I was 7+3 and they did 3 measurements: 7+1, 7+1, 7+3. So just a slight movement of the hand and we had 2 different gestational ages.

Second, babies only grow at a predictable rate until 8ish weeks. After that, growth varies due to genetics. Just like not all babies will be 8 lbs and 20 inches at birth, by the time the 12 week scan rolls around, it's not that effective for dating anymore.

With DD I measured behind 2 days at my 7 week scan, and by the time I hit my 12 week scan, she measured 3 days ahead. So a change of 5 days total in only 5 weeks. By our 19 week scan she was measuring exactly perfect to the day.

So honestly, if you KNOW when you ovulated then use that date. If you don't then the scan is just as good a guess as LMP, unless you have long or short cycles.


----------



## clynn11

Also, my mom calculated her due date by her ovulation date with my little sister and was due December 3rd. My little sister was measuring way ahead the whole time and they gave her the due date of November 22nd. My mom had her December 3rd! Lol


----------



## linz143

She's a lucky woman, Cass. I am REALLY hoping for a due date baby this time... I know exactly when I ovulated last time and she STILL came out 8 days overcooked! Had I gone by LMP though, she would have been only 5 days late. I ovulated on CD11 that cycle.


----------



## Arlandria

OMG itchy tummy!!!!!!!!!!


Argh it won't stop :(


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am so excited for my first midwife appointment, I am praying that they me a scan, just a little peek would be nice :thumbup: I don't think I am asking for too much.


----------



## mirandaprice

Had my NT scan today, first scan ever, so was pretty nervous! But it all went really well! :happydance:

The ultrasound tech wrote me down as being 12 weeks, but my doctor is leaving EDD at Aug 11th, so by his standards I'm still 12+3 :haha:

The u/s tech pointed out the heart beating when she was taking measurements and put down heartrate around 164 I believe. So happy all was good.

After I got bloods taken the doctor came in with a doppler and found the heartbeat for hubs and I to listen to! 

Here's one of the scan pics:


----------



## Ashley8806

mirandaprice said:


> Had my NT scan today, first scan ever, so was pretty nervous! But it all went really well! :happydance:
> 
> The ultrasound tech wrote me down as being 12 weeks, but my doctor is leaving EDD at Aug 11th, so by his standards I'm still 12+3 :haha:
> 
> The u/s tech pointed out the heart beating when she was taking measurements and put down heartrate around 164 I believe. So happy all was good.
> 
> After I got bloods taken the doctor came in with a doppler and found the heartbeat for hubs and I to listen to!
> 
> Here's one of the scan pics:
> 
> View attachment 727761

Aw he/she looks so cozy :)


----------



## mirandaprice

The little booger didn't wanna move. The u/s tech had me cough twice, drink some of hubs coke and cough again with her pushing and prodding at different places on my stomach with the u/s probe before s/he decided to budge, haha.


----------



## Ashley8806

Lol we did a 3d scan with dd1 and she had hands and arms covering her face so They gave me juoce, had me jump up and down, roll around really fast, poke, buzz...lol they can be stubborn :)


----------



## xEmmaDx

Got my 12 week scan in less than 5 hours. Soooo excited but also really nervous. Praying our baby is all ok.


----------



## MummyJade

Good luck Emma!! x


----------



## Ichisan

Ooo all these scans this week! So exciting :) 
I'm just sticking with being due in August rather than a date, my first was 'late' my second was 'early' so I figure a whole month is the best bet. Plus it stops all the questions when you get closer!
Just found out my friend with PCOS is pregnant with her third :D I'm so happy for her and she is only 2 months behind me so it is lovely to have a real life friend on this journey :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

After a week and a half, the ultrasound place finally got ink lol! They were nice enough to give me a free CD with pictures (which usually costs $20) and a printed photo, which I got yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 12 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









ultrasound 12 weeks and mommy 1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LoveCakes

Great pic, glad you finally got one . I bet the person who orders the ink got in big trouble!


----------



## WanaBaba

Arlandria said:


> OMG itchy tummy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Argh it won't stop :(

Same! I hope it doesn't mean I'm going to get lots more stretch marks :cry:


----------



## xEmmaDx

How do I post a pic on here? I don't have a URL for it just want to attach a photo of my scan.


----------



## mel28nicole

xEmmaDx said:


> How do I post a pic on here? I don't have a URL for it just want to attach a photo of my scan.

I just realized you don't need a link for the photo hahah. but if you go down to advanced post, and scroll down to additional options, you click on manage attachments and there ya go!

Now I know for next time so my pictures won't be huge lol


----------



## xEmmaDx

mel28nicole said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> How do I post a pic on here? I don't have a URL for it just want to attach a photo of my scan.
> 
> I just realized you don't need a link for the photo hahah. but if you go down to advanced post, and scroll down to additional options, you click on manage attachments and there ya go!
> 
> Now I know for next time so my pictures won't be huge lolClick to expand...

Ah thank you :) away to give it a go lol.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend!


----------



## xEmmaDx

So here is my 12 week scan :) Everything looks good, I had a very stubborn baby, he/she would not lie down and the midwife needed it to so she could measure things. Nurse had me jumping up and down and everything lol. So happy now I've seen baby and everyone now knows!!!

Oh and my due date has been changed to the 11th of August.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx
 



Attached Files:







1779791_576195942469822_387745863_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Here is my picture for the front page :) Due date is still August 28th and I think girl for some reason.
 



Attached Files:







Resized.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## flyingduster

With my last pregnancy I knew the date I ovulated without a doubt, and had 32 day cycles, so luckily my midwife believed me and agreed to go with that date, which of course the 12 week scan confirmed to the day. But even so, I still went 17 days past due date!!!! Some babies just cook longer, due dates are so crap!


----------



## Klara0412

Hi guys, 

I am back after a long absence from forums in the first trimester. I had pretty heavy bleeding at 9 and 11 weeks and found the stories in the forums were making me worry even more than normal. Now I am 14 weeks and have seen my baby jumping around like a crazy thing at 11 weeks and 13 1/2 weeks and my NT scan and blood tests came back great. I finally feel I can relax about this pregnancy a bit more! 

I am measuring 5 days ahead (pretty consistently) but my due date is staying the same. I think it's a boy but we're not going to find out! 

I am also planning a wedding for when I am 6 months pregnant, stress! Work is also crazy but it is nice to have something to take my mind off it  

I am glad to see everyone is doing well and my thoughts go out to those who lost their babies :-(


----------



## glbaby1

Ok... After a bit of confusion based on the fact that my baby is growing faster than expected, and me thinking the EDD they were suggesting was mathematically impossible, I've decided to just give in and go with the EDD that comes directly from the written notes of my MFM doc, which read...
Observations: *	*
Fetal Size: Large for dates*	*
Fluid: Normal*	*
Heart Rate: 160 BPM*	*
*
Gestational Age: *	*
By Previous Dates: 12 weeks, 4 days*	*
By Today's Sono: 13 weeks, 6 days*	*
*
FINAL EDD: 8/2/14*

So there you have it. August 2nd and I am sticking to that date no matter how fast wiggle baby grows! Lol. I swear, I have been so confused the last two days when someone asks me how far along I am. Now I have to change everything! CLynn, can you change me on the front page to August 2nd? Also, next scan is March 6th. Will know baby's sex for sure in about 7 days or so when cell free DNA test comes back!


----------



## LoveCakes

I'm sticking with my own estimated date until I get my official date at 20 weeks . 

My lmp is definitely wrong as it's a few weeks out and I was told on. Cd13 I wasn't anywhere near ovulation.

I tracked temp and did opks and they clearly showed the ov date so that's what I have used

First 2 scans put me 1 day behind.
Booking scan out me 3 days ahead based on cel
Latest scan baby was misbehaving so she based it on head measurements and I was 8 days ahead

All on all in a bit confused, plus hoping my baby doesn't just have a massive head, ouch !


Nice to see you back Klara I had heavy bleeding at 10 weeks too, still getting some brown spotting but the anxiety is slowly calming down


----------



## Buttons_01

Has anyone started buying anything yet? Im thinking about stocking up on the essentials like nappies, wipes, bath stuff etc. Over the next few weeks so that its not as expensive as buying it all in one go. If you know what i mean haha. Or do you think im still too early to start buying?


----------



## xEmmaDx

Buttons_01 said:


> Has anyone started buying anything yet? Im thinking about stocking up on the essentials like nappies, wipes, bath stuff etc. Over the next few weeks so that its not as expensive as buying it all in one go. If you know what i mean haha. Or do you think im still too early to start buying?

I have. I've bought some unisex clothes and yesterday I bought a baby gym and some wipes that were on a great deal. I'm just so excited I can't help it lol.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev220br___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt160f77.aspx


----------



## 2have4kids

I've had these gender neutral sheets that I love on my pinterest page for 3 years, they went on clearance last summer so I HAD to get them. Also found a hospital grade double electric breast pump on kijiji for $30 (retails for well over $100). My independence will be important to me when I'm recovering (to get to the gym) and I want daddy to have valuable bonding time with LO so this was a must for me.


Over the second and third tri I'll be purchasing cloth diapers slowly as I see deals as well as a second hand crib and stroller. The goal is to get everything we need and to spend as little as possible. Our money goes into big travel holidays every year, we have to get to Ireland to see family & show off our new bundle of joy!


----------



## Buttons_01

Yeah ive brought just 2 gender neutral baby grows and vests but really want to start buying bits and bobs each week. Spread the cost i suppose rather than buying in one big bulk :)


----------



## squirrel.

I still have a lot of stuff from when we had our son, but we lived in a tiny flat when he was born, so didn't buy some of the big items, we just did without them. I've bought a moses basket (bassinet) in the sale from Mamas and Papas - £120 down to £50 - it's really beautiful with a gender neatral beige cover and quilt. I've also bought some beige and white sheets and a gorgeously soft blanket for it today, and a little teddy to go in as well. Couldn't help it! Though as soon as I unwrapped it I felt guilty and wanted to go and give it to my little boy who was trying to get to sleep next door, I think I'm going to have to get him something every time I get the new baby something from now on, because I do get such guilt!

I've also bought some gender neutral sleepsuits (because a lot fo my son's ones got ruined by his blow outs or being washed so frequently) and I have a few girl and boy items as well that I couldn't resist in the sale. I'll keep whichever ones we don't need this time for the third baby and if I never end up needing them, I'll give them away after that.

I'm going to buy a dresser with changer on the top (didn't have room last time, we made do with the floor) after I get my son his new bed. It's going to be a low cabin bed with storage underneath, which will take all the stuff that's in a cheap ugly set of shelves where I want the dresser to go. That'll be in the summer I think. And we're going to buy an iCandy Peach Blossom 3 when they come out at the end of Spring. Other than that, there's not much to buy... unless this is a girl... then I know I will go overboard with clothes. There is just so much more choice for girls than boys!

x


----------



## clynn11

Hi ladies! I believe I have all scans and everything updated! If you'd like your scan on the front page, feel free to post it here or on the FB page (if on the FB page let me know you want it posted on here).

Hope everyone is doing great! :hugs: Can't believe i'm over 14 weeks already!


----------



## 2have4kids

clynn11 said:


> Can't believe i'm over 14 weeks already!

:bunny:Congrats!!:dance:


----------



## flyingduster

I won't be buying anything this time I don't think. We did start buying things right away with Monster, including crib and stuff before the second tri... Lol! We have just kept every scrap from him (and we never found out his gender until birth, so have stacks of neutral clothes too) so don't need anything this time.

I might however buy a new woven wrap... Lol!


----------



## Klara0412

We went to have a look at a baby shop yesterday. I picked out the Ergobaby carrier I want and we'll probably get one each. I wanted to try it on before I get a proper bump. 

Apart from that, there's not too much to buy. We don't want a buggy because we live on 3rd floor with no lift, don't have a car and my mum told me to not bother buying newborn babygros because everyone will buy us them anyway. 

All that is left is a crib, changing mat, few bits of clothes and bedding. I am planning on a spend up in Mothercare when I go visit my mum at 34 weeks (maternity leave starts) because it's cheaper than here. I am sure we are forgetting a lot but my partner knows where the shop is :-D 

At the moment I am looking at maternity pay regulations (zzzzz) because we are due to move countries next Feb and I don't want to miss out on the last 6 months. I have a meeting with my boss tomorrow to discuss maternity leave, which I am dreading because I think he wants me to stick it out until the end of the school year (I'm a teacher) Is anyone else having to think about this so early?


----------



## navywag

14 weeks tomorrow on my birthday! Woohoo!
we've already bought a Moses basket, picked out pram that the in laws are buying us , and got given a bouncer, playmat and cot mobile that were my nephews, all gender neutral so its great! And kept a few of my fave outfits of my daughters , from 7 years ago , we didn't find out with her so some of them are neutral as well!
for my birthday im getting pregnancy related stuff! A pregnancy pillow and memory foam mattress topper and pillows because in not sleeping well, i feel like the princess and the pea the way i cant get comfortable!
some new bras ( need to get measured because my dds are too small :-s 
and thinking of getting one of those fetal heart monitors, but not sure yet! 

how is everyone feeling? Am i the only one still feeling rotton? My ms is still really bad! :-( x


----------



## squirrel.

Kiara I'm a teacher too, so the whole maternity leave conundrum dictated when we tried for a baby. Thankfully we conceived when we planned to and we're having our summer holiday baby. I plan to take 9 months off. Teachers here get something like 4 weeks full pay, a further 2 weeks at 90% and then a further 8 weeks at half pay... or something like that. After that you get statutory maternity pay till nine months. I'll have to go back in the summer term, as we can't afford for me not to have any income at all. We planned it so that I would be able to get to the end of the academic year, which will be easier for school to find someone new to start in September.

What I'm going to struggle with more is getting my wish to come back part time. I've had mixed messages and warnings from other members of staff that the leadership team don't like it when staff come back part time, but after coming back full time when my son was 5 months old, I am definitely only going back three days a week for a year. I want to spend time not only with this new baby to watch them grow, but also with my son, to make up for lost time having worked full time nearly his whole life.

x


----------



## Klara0412

Squirrel, nice to see another teacher. I work in an international school teaching year 1 (all ESL, exhausting!) My contract runs out on 31st July and my baby is due on 3rd August, which was the planned timing so I get the most maternity leave. In Germany it is 14 weeks at 100% pay paid by health insurance / employer combo (although I will miss out on 8 weeks of this due to my contract running out) and then 12 months at 65% paid by the government. By planning to have our baby to coincide with the end of term I seem to have done myself out of 8 weeks pay but I can't really complain. It is much more generous here than most places. However, my contract would have almost certainly have been renewed if they did not know about my pregnancy, which is unfortunate. 

I don't plan on going back to work for a few years because my partner's contract is up for renewal and in his line of work (post-doc research) you have to be willing to move anywhere in the world... It is easier if I don't have to look for a job too but we'll see how long our finances hold out for :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Its crazy how maternity leave is so different everywhere... here the average is 6 weeks and typically unpaid. I'm taking 10 weeks which will be unpaid also. And will go back to work 4 days a week. I'd love to go back part time but financially can't really do that right now


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey ladies

Sorry... I'm so crap at keeping up with this thread! 

Also i'm so sorry to those who have suffered losses :( ... :hugs: to you x

How is everyone? Can't believe i'm almost 15 weeks and still no proper bump (unless i poke it out) I kinda wish the bloat had stayed! Had lots of stretching pains this weekend and been getting the odd pops of movement :cloud9: 

xx


----------



## squirrel.

Wow Kiara!!! That maternity pay is AMAZING!!! Wish I lived in Germany :)

Ashley - I have always felt sorry for women I hear of in the US who have to go back so soon after having their babies. I know the system in the UK is very generous in comparison. Most women here take a year if they can afford it. It's amazing that we're entitled to a year in the first place.

x


----------



## linz143

This time I'll be taking 2-3 months off at 55% pay. The first 6 weeks will be paid at 100% due to combining sick, vacation, and work maternity leave, but then the remaining 6 weeks is only 55% from the state. DH is a SAHD so after that, it's back to work I go as I'm the family breadwinner.

Last time I only stayed home 1 week before birth and 5 weeks after. So this is going to feel like a lifetime to me!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am taking 6 months' (26 weeks) maternity leave like I did with my son. The first 8 weeks are fully paid, then I get statutory maternity pay for an amount of time, and then it goes down again for the remainder. :)


----------



## addy1

We are very lucky in Canada as far as mat. leave goes. We have one year paid maternity leave from the government, plus whatever your employer offers. I get 17 weeks at 100%, then the remainder of the year is called EI (employment insurance). 

I am really looking forward to being at home for the year, but sad that it will be my last mat leave!


----------



## Arlandria

Yikes! My mat pay is awful!!! I only get 39 weeks in total and the pay is 90% of my wage for 6 weeks then offered £136 a week for the remaining 33 weeks. Honestly not worth a lot...

I plan on taking my mat pay and not returning to work as I cannot afford the private nursery and a breakfast/after school club for DD.

I'm lucky enough to have a supporting husband who agrees xx


----------



## squirrel.

Ariandria, wouldn't you be entitled to statutory maternity pay which is something like £500 a month? That's what my maternity pay goes to after the first couple of months or so. I thought anyone who was working or had been working for a certain amount of time was entitled to statutory maternity pay.

x


----------



## Ichisan

£136 a week is SMP, it is quite pants really. I will still be a SAHM this time round but OH will have finished his degree and hopefully be in full time work which will make things a bit easier financially.


----------



## squirrel.

I thought you were talking per month. My bad :)


----------



## HWPG

Wow, you ladies are quite fortunate.
I get six weeks short term disability - I think it's 60% of my pay. My job is protected for another six weeks (twelve total) but I'm gonna have to patch in vacation time plus no pay for some time. So I'll be taking somewhere between 10-12 weeks, depending. And! My employer's policy: I'd you and your spouse/partner both work at the company, your short term leave can only equal twelve weeks COMBINED! So if OH wants to take two weeks when baby is born, then I'll only be able to take off ten total. Luckily, we're not married or anything official on paper so he's hoping to use vaca time instead of std, but what a horrible policy.


----------



## Ashley8806

Hwpg that's how we are too. But I won't even get short term disability so its completely unpaid, minus the 57 hours vacation I have accumulated.


----------



## flyingduster

New Zealand isn't too bad; if you have worked for like 6 months or more, you get 14 weeks paid for by the government (up to $450NZD-ish a week. Which is $370ish USD or £220ish) but your job is guaranteed to be held open to you for a full year. Combine any annual leave in there and stuff and you could get lots of paid time off. I took my maternity leave and then never went back! We can afford to live on the one income and intend to home school, so I won't be going back to the work force for a long loonng time. Lol!


----------



## mel28nicole

America sucks lol. I get 6-8 weeks (depending on if I get a c-section) paid ONLY because I have Aflac. If I didn't have that, I wouldn't get paid at all. I don't understand it.


----------



## 2have4kids

mel28nicole said:


> America sucks lol. I get 6-8 weeks (depending on if I get a c-section) paid ONLY because I have Aflac. If I didn't have that, I wouldn't get paid at all. I don't understand it.

You're right, the US does suck, I hope they start supporting women & children/healthcare soon:
(Wikipedia on maternity leave) 'Only four countries have no national law mandating paid time off for new parents: Liberia, Papua New Guinea, Swaziland, and the United States.[3] In the U.S., the Family and Medical Leave Act of 1993 (FMLA) mandates up to 12 weeks of (potentially unpaid) job-protected leave, including parental leave, for many American workers. Subnational laws also vary; for example the U.S. state of California does mandate paid family leave, including parental leave for same-sex partners.'

In Canada we get 50 weeks mat leave at 55% pay up to $501/week, this kicks in after my employer gives me 8 weeks at 80% pay sick leave. Then we have the choice to take another unpaid year off for breast feeding before your employer can give your job away. Sweden has the best mat leave, 16 months at 82% salary.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Wow after reading all the posts on maternity leave I'm pleased I'm a SAHM! DH hours at work maybe changing so we will be down £100-£200 a month so I may have to get a weekend job once baby is born. But we don't know yet.

Haven't brought anything for baby yet, there is no point in us buying bath stuff and wipes yet because I always have them at home anyway because of DD. Going to look at prams today though because I will need a double and because I'm only 5ft 1 and small I don't want a pram that's too big.

Does anyone else feel like there is so much to do and time is running out too fast? We need to sort bedrooms out and buy a new car and get DD a new bed because baby will be having her cot ... Feel like we will be rushing to get it all done x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I just made a phone consultation appointment with my doctor about this nausea and vomiting. It's got worse, not better. Hoping he'll sign me off from work for a week. :(


----------



## LoveCakes

I work for the NHS so get 8 weeks full pay then 18 weeks half pay plus stay pay then just stay pay until 39 weeks. I'll have a months leave as well before I go back. We had been saving as it was looking like we were going down the private fertility clinic route so will be ok thankfully. I'm the breadwinner though so back to work but I really like my job. Whether I can leave LO remains to be seen!

Oh gets 1 week paid paternity then is taking 2 weeks leave.

I haven't bought anything yet partly as we have nowhere to put it and partly because my bleeding episode made me more wary. I know mil has and will go a bit nuts though!


----------



## Jazzbird

Hello everyone. I'm 13 weeks today and still vomiting/nauseous. Is anyone else still struggling? Starting to worry this might be with me until the birth!


----------



## addy1

Jazzbird said:


> Hello everyone. I'm 13 weeks today and still vomiting/nauseous. Is anyone else still struggling? Starting to worry this might be with me until the birth!

I had the same well into week 20 with my girls. Things seem way better this time, I am nauseas in the mornings and sometimes in the afternoon, but only vomiting once or twice a week. Much better then everyday like my last two pregnancies! I think my body just might be starting to get used to these hormones third time around! Haha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jazzbird said:


> Hello everyone. I'm 13 weeks today and still vomiting/nauseous. Is anyone else still struggling? Starting to worry this might be with me until the birth!

You're not alone! I've had bad morning sickness since week 5 and I still have it. But I expected it, as when I was pregnant with my son I had morning sickness until the beginning of my third trimester. Not expecting this time to be any different.

Just stay strong hun, I know it sucks but we'll all get through it together!


----------



## navywag

IM with you! 14 weeks today and still feeling rubbish, mine is more afternoon sickness so need to make sure i eat breakfast and lunch as most of the time i cant stomach dinner! Its my birthday today, hubby and dd have made me a cake so fx i can stomach eating a bit of it, or i think dd would get a bit upset! X


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My hubby's employer offers top off for paternity leave, so I'll be taking 6 months off (probably starting in July) and he'll take the other 6 months. It's hard for us to live off of just my husband's income and my EI. We managed it last time for me to take 11 months off, but now we have a bit more debt and a toddler so it will be harder. I'm thankful for the time I get off though as I know not everyone gets that kind of time off


----------



## Klara0412

Wow the maternity pay is so different all over the world! The US sucks really, I can't believe there is no nationwide law..! 

My partner also agrees that I will stay at home and go back to teaching after our second child. Makes me a bit sad to think this year's class will be my last for a while! 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## linz143

It's different in the US based on what state you live in. In some states there's nothing. Just job protection, but no pay. Here in California you get 4 weeks at 55% before the baby is born, and 12 weeks after the baby is born at 55%. Your job is legally protected for 4 months of absence due to pregnancy/birth of a baby.

You get paid from Disability for the 4 weeks before and the first six weeks after, and then the last 6 weeks after the baby is born, you're covered by the Family Medical Leave Act. You also get an extra 4 weeks in addition if you have a csection.


----------



## HWPG

we havent purchased much - a cute onesie, a cute hat. my mom bought us a piggybank (check it out, it's called "porkfolio", links to your smart phone via an app). we already have a crib and dresser (from my previous life that *luckily* never produced kids). we're waiting to find out gender and for spring time to start moving things around in the house and really get prepared. i (weirdly) feel like i've got all the time in the world - yeah, joke's on me, i'm sure around april i'll be having panic attacks!


----------



## lorojovanos

^ I haven't purchased much either. I got a crib used for $60 and my Mom just picked up a brand new mattress for it for half price for only $50. I got a 5 pack of plain white diaper shirts and I just got some bottles the other day, only 4 but it's a start! LOL


----------



## linz143

I made DH put up the crib at 20 weeks because I was READY. So that was about July of 2012... she didn't actually go from her rock n play in our room to her crib in her room till she was 12 weeks old. So March of 2013! Lol so this time I'm really not even going to panic until I'm about 36 weeks and I have nothing done.


----------



## WanaBaba

I haven't bought anything yet! I really want to but don't know what to buy haha. We've booked our gender scan for next Friday (YAY!) so afterwards I'm going to buy either a boys or girls outfit, I'm so excited! We have tons of clothes from our DD so if it's a girl we won't need to buy many clothes. We'll need a new Moses basket which we're going to buy around April. Can't decide wether to buy a new pram or just use the one we have from DD. It's still in good condition and I plan on using my moby wrap as long as I can so not sure wether it's worth buying a new one! But the thought of buying a new one excites me and I have permission from DH to buy one if I like haha so it's tempting!


----------



## squirrel.

My son is still going to be in his cot when this little one is born I imagine. He shows no signs of getting tired of it; he never tries to climb out and is happy to go to sleep and stay asleep in it. He'll be 2.5 and getting ready to go into his first proper bed when the new baby is born. I'm getting him a cabin bed though for extra storage in his and the baby's room, which is 1m off the ground, so I'd rather he was closer to three before he went into it, so I could be sure he was confident climbing in and out. The new baby will be in a moses basket or a crib at my side for the first few months in our room and then when he/she is ready for the cot we'll move my son into his new bed.

x


----------



## Monjon07

Hello :) My name is Ermoni and I thought I should say a word since I am due in August as well!! I hope of our little ones stay sticky for the next 7 months! I am going to have my first u/s on Wednesday. I hope I am farther along then I am guessing. This will be my first so every twinge and pull I get nervous about haha


----------



## glbaby1

Ok ladies... So it's official! We are having a baby GIRL!:flower:

Yes, I have three girls already and was hoping for a boy, but after hearing that the cell-free DNA blood work came back perfect (no sign of Down's or any of the Tri's), I am just so happy that our little wiggle baby is perfectly healthy, even though she is measuring huge! Lol. You would think that I would be all set in terms of what to buy, but since my youngest is 7 1/2, I have very few baby items (crib...I hope we still have all the pieces, a pink and grey Maclaren stroller, and a kick ass Medela breast pump) Not a single stitch of baby clothes :(. Oh well, I always had fun shopping for baby girl clothes, so here we go again!:kiss::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## addy1

glbaby1 said:


> Ok ladies... So it's official! We are having a baby GIRL!:flower:
> 
> Yes, I have three girls already and was hoping for a boy, but after hearing that the cell-free DNA blood work came back perfect (no sign of Down's or any of the Tri's), I am just so happy that our little wiggle baby is perfectly healthy, even though she is measuring huge! Lol. You would think that I would be all set in terms of what to buy, but since my youngest is 7 1/2, I have very few baby items (crib...I hope we still have all the pieces, a pink and grey Maclaren stroller, and a kick ass Medela breast pump) Not a single stitch of baby clothes :(. Oh well, I always had fun shopping for baby girl clothes, so here we go again!:kiss::happydance::cloud9:

Congrats on your pink bundle:) :pink: I am thinking we will be an all girl family as well:)

We have not bought anything yet. We are waiting to find out the gender. If this one happens to be a boy, we will have some shopping to do:) If it's another girl, we will splurge for a few items just for her. Looking forward to it though.


----------



## Buttons_01

A question on nappies. IM nit sure which size to stock up on as all depends on weight of baba when s/he is born. Right now i have 1 pack of 45 newborn size 1s and a box of 72 newborn size 2s? Should i buy more of the size 2s? .. Those of you that have had children before, have any of you tried ASDA Little Angels nappies and are they any good? .. New at all of this so any info and advice is greatly appreciated :)


----------



## lilmissmup

Wow canada does have good rights! 

Cant believe people are finding out gender and i am still 2 days away from my first scan!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Buttons_01 said:


> A question on nappies. IM nit sure which size to stock up on as all depends on weight of baba when s/he is born. Right now i have 1 pack of 45 newborn size 1s and a box of 72 newborn size 2s? Should i buy more of the size 2s? .. Those of you that have had children before, have any of you tried ASDA Little Angels nappies and are they any good? .. New at all of this so any info and advice is greatly appreciated :)

I wouldn't buy any more size 1's because you don't know how big baby will be. My 2 were both small babies (6lb 7 oz and 6lb 8oz) but my SIL's first baby was born 9lb 8oz and he didnt fit in size 1's! and he didnt fit in newborn clothes either, he was a big boy!!

ASDA little angels nappies are good, we haven't had any problems with them and we have been using them about a year now :)


----------



## Buttons_01

ChristiansMum said:


> Buttons_01 said:
> 
> 
> A question on nappies. IM nit sure which size to stock up on as all depends on weight of baba when s/he is born. Right now i have 1 pack of 45 newborn size 1s and a box of 72 newborn size 2s? Should i buy more of the size 2s? .. Those of you that have had children before, have any of you tried ASDA Little Angels nappies and are they any good? .. New at all of this so any info and advice is greatly appreciated :)
> 
> I wouldn't buy any more size 1's because you don't know how big baby will be. My 2 were both small babies (6lb 7 oz and 6lb 8oz) but my SIL's first baby was born 9lb 8oz and he didnt fit in size 1's! and he didnt fit in newborn clothes either, he was a big boy!!
> 
> ASDA little angels nappies are good, we haven't had any problems with them and we have been using them about a year now :)Click to expand...

Thank You! .. i won't get anymore size 1s then. my boyfriend(babys father) was 9lb 6oz when he born so i could maybe have a big baby .. i was only 4lb 5oz so quite a difference haha .. not sure whether to get another box of size 2s or just wait until baby is here and then see which size to get. because if s/he goes straight into size 2s then 72 will last me a few days if not a week hopefully. but knowing me will probably buy another box! im just too excited and want to have everything ready lol. i know baba isnt due until August but i'm getting things each week but not getting pram or moses basket till after 20 weeks .. sorry for rambling :haha:


----------



## ChristiansMum

Buttons_01 said:


> ChristiansMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttons_01 said:
> 
> 
> A question on nappies. IM nit sure which size to stock up on as all depends on weight of baba when s/he is born. Right now i have 1 pack of 45 newborn size 1s and a box of 72 newborn size 2s? Should i buy more of the size 2s? .. Those of you that have had children before, have any of you tried ASDA Little Angels nappies and are they any good? .. New at all of this so any info and advice is greatly appreciated :)
> 
> I wouldn't buy any more size 1's because you don't know how big baby will be. My 2 were both small babies (6lb 7 oz and 6lb 8oz) but my SIL's first baby was born 9lb 8oz and he didnt fit in size 1's! and he didnt fit in newborn clothes either, he was a big boy!!
> 
> ASDA little angels nappies are good, we haven't had any problems with them and we have been using them about a year now :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You! .. i won't get anymore size 1s then. my boyfriend(babys father) was 9lb 6oz when he born so i could maybe have a big baby .. i was only 4lb 5oz so quite a difference haha .. not sure whether to get another box of size 2s or just wait until baby is here and then see which size to get. because if s/he goes straight into size 2s then 72 will last me a few days if not a week hopefully. but knowing me will probably buy another box! im just too excited and want to have everything ready lol. i know baba isnt due until August but i'm getting things each week but not getting pram or moses basket till after 20 weeks .. sorry for rambling :haha:Click to expand...

Haha I know how you feel :) I cant wait to start buying! been looking at prams on the internet today cant wait to go try them :) xx


----------



## linz143

DD was 9 lbs 4 oz and only wore newborn diapers (size 1 in the UK) for a week. We went through 1 box of 72 and that was it! Also, she wore one newborn outfit on the way home from the hospital, and after that went straight into 0-3. I ended up getting a ton of newborn diapers for gifts and returned $100 worth of them! But we used the money to buy a jumperoo, which she LOVED so it didn't go to waste. After that she only spent about a month or two in size 1's, 2's, and 3's. By the time she was 6 months old she was in 4's (UK size 5) and now at 14 month is still in that size. So honestly, if you see a good sale and want to stock up, I'd get a bunch of sizes. I think I bought a couple cases of each size and that's all we really needed until she hit size 4.


----------



## squirrel.

My son was 9lbs and I honestly can't remember how long he was in size 1 nappies. He only fit newborn clothes for the first few days while he was still all curled up with his legs. When he started to stretch out he went into 0-3 month clothes, then into 3-6 month clothes when he was about 3/4 weeks old. He grew soooooo quick and launched himself up to the 98th centile (from the 91st) and stayed there until recently, when teething and fussy eating have brought his weight down again. He's still 98th for height. Not surprised though with my 6'4 husband (and I'm a little above average at 5'8).

x


----------



## ChristiansMum

My husband is 6'2 and I am 5'1 :haha:
My son is so small he is just like me! he is one of the smallest in his class and is just skin and bone (but he doesn't stop eating!) and he was born 6lb 7oz at 40 weeks on his due date!
But DD is built like her daddy's side of the family, she is a little chunk :) and she was born at 39+2 and weighed 6lb 8oz!

DS just doesn't grow and then he will suddenly have a growth spurt and we have to go buy him a whole new wardrobe. and he was in size 1 nappies a while. But DD grows quite fast and she has always been like that, but we only used one box of size 1 nappies with her. Its amazing how both my children have the same mum and dad and they are totally different :shrug: xx


----------



## mel28nicole

My fiance and I were BOTH over 10 lbs when we were born. But then again, both of our mom's ate like crazy (neither were sick). I hope since I had so much sickness the first trimester maybe I'll be lucky and my little one won't be a chunky butt!


----------



## mrsswaffer

My son was 6lbs 1oz and size 1 nappies were too big. We didn't realise there's actually 'micro' size, and his poor little umbilical cord got caught on the nappies and came off when he was only 4 days old. I'm not sure if we'll chance getting micro this time, or just start with size 1 again. My mum bought some micro size for my baby shower last time (for the chocolate game), so maybe we'll get some for that again and use them if we need to. :p


----------



## Ashley8806

Had a quick scan today due to some pains I've been having, everything ended up to be fine, but just wanted to share a couple pics I got today :)

Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







20140204_105614.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 8









20140204_105833.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## flyingduster

If you are doing disposable nappies, then just get the bigger sizes when you have an urge to buy; you WILL use the bigger sizes, and having some stashed away will save you a bit of money later!! And you can always get more of the smaller sizes at the time when/if you need it; stores are open all hours and you can make your partner go get some! Haha.

Monster was 9lb 10oz, but he was skinny and fit nb stuff for quite a while, especially the nappies! Anything bigger leaked out his skinny wee thighs! Lol. His length outgrew nb onesies and stuff quickly, but footless stuff fit for ages and ages.


----------



## flyingduster

Cassidy, I am team yellow too.


----------



## WanaBaba

Can I have my intuition put as girl please as I am SO convinced there is a little girlie in there! Find out next Friday can't wait! And Thankyou Cassie you do a great job at keeping this thread up to date! X


----------



## addy1

My girls were both on the small to average size so I am not too worries about this one. Anyone else stressing about delivery yet?? I know I am!! Haha.


----------



## flyingduster

addy1 said:


> My girls were both on the small to average size so I am not too worries about this one. Anyone else stressing about delivery yet?? I know I am!! Haha.

I'm one of those freaks that ADORED the delivery. Orgasmic isn't a good description, but it is damn closer than any horrible/painful description!!! Love love loved it. Transition was utterly incredible. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## ChristiansMum

addy1 said:


> My girls were both on the small to average size so I am not too worries about this one. Anyone else stressing about delivery yet?? I know I am!! Haha.

YES!! My labour with my son was a good labour but with my daughter it was awful! Wouldn't wish that labour on anyone!

We made the Facebook announcement last night :) And it was DH that done it before me for a change :flower:


----------



## Buttons_01

Hey ladies!! .. Is labour manageable with just gas an air? That's all i want to use as a pain relief buy not sure what my pain threshold is like. If you could describe what the worst part of labour was like or similar too, what would it be?? This may be a stupid question haha ..


----------



## JJsmom

I know a lot of people have done it on just gas and air. I've always had an epidural so I'm not sure. Although with DS2 I had to ask them for a boost because I was really feeling pain but 30 mins after that it was time to push so I went from a 4 to a 10 in 30 mins.

I enjoyed both of my deliveries. I didn't like what led up to my last delivery though because I had pre eclampsia and was in the hospital from Wednesday morning and wasn't able to get up out of the bed until Saturday afternoon. DS2 was born Friday morning. It was definitely really hard on me but they wouldn't allow me to move and had me on magnesium. Ended up with bed sores and all. But once I got up, I had a hard time sitting down. LOL!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I did it with gas and air and I really enjoyed the experience. It didn't make me sick or anything - just a bit dizzy/drunk feeling when I sucked too hard. The absolute BEST advice I was given while in labour (by a student midwife, no less) was to breathe the G&A until the height of your contraction, then breathe air normally when the contraction is dying down. To me, contractions are like mountains - when you reach the peak, the only way is down. I loved it. :D


----------



## JJsmom

I know a lot of people have done it on just gas and air. I've always had an epidural so I'm not sure. Although with DS2 I had to ask them for a boost because I was really feeling pain but 30 mins after that it was time to push so I went from a 4 to a 10 in 30 mins.

I enjoyed both of my deliveries. I didn't like what led up to my last delivery though because I had pre eclampsia and was in the hospital from Wednesday morning and wasn't able to get up out of the bed until Saturday afternoon. DS2 was born Friday morning. It was definitely really hard on me but they wouldn't allow me to move and had me on magnesium. Ended up with bed sores and all. But once I got up, I had a hard time sitting down. LOL!


----------



## modified

I've only just found this :)

Due August 21st, I'm betting it's a boy and my most recent scan was yesterday :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3499 small.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 28329

I have only ever given birth on gas n air. With my son I had back labour and he was back to back. Was so painful. But I had nothing other than gas n air. That stuff is amazing.


----------



## lorojovanos

Can u update the first page for me? Here's my most recent scan from yesterday! We had our NT scan w very low numbers!!!
My gut says two pink, every other person says b/g but I felt g/g from the start!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilmissmup

Had our scan today :happydance:

My due date has now changed to 19th August.

But I also got a letter from doctors today saying I need more blood tests as my first routine blood tests have picked up a possible anti body! :cry:

Also appears my bloods went to the hospital I didnt want to use as my hospital of choice who did my scan had no record of them when I spoke to them about it as they were doing my NT bloods anyway. 

So got a load more bloods taken today too so they have a record of them.

I did speak to my midwife before my scan and she knew nothing about my blood results :dohh: (my doctors are so incompetent!!!) and is supposed to be ringing me back tomorrow.

Just want to know baby and me will be ok.... :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







baby 06.02.2014.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2have4kids

lilmissmup said:


> Had our scan today :happydance:
> 
> My due date has now changed to 19th August.
> 
> But I also got a letter from doctors today saying I need more blood tests as my first routine blood tests have picked up a possible anti body! :cry:
> :

Does this mean your baby has + blood while you have - blood? And why would the baby be bleeding into you at this point? I thought antibodies only occur when the baby bleeds into mom and there's rhesis factor to deal with? I'm curious bucause my baby is O+ while my blood is O- and I know I'll have to get an injection.

Or maybe your body has immunity reproductive response to baby? Then hopefully they can treat you with intralipids, steroids, or prednisone. Let us know how it goes, I hope everything goes ok for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## lilmissmup

To be honest I have no idea what it means yet :wacko:

Hopefully talking to my midwife once shes looked at my results will shed some light.

I just wanted a straight forward pregnancy..... I guess I might still have one as the lab said apparantly its not likely to be significant but after worrying 
about my scan I am now worrying bout this..... I am a natural worrier at the best of times. :dohh:


----------



## 2have4kids

But you're 12 weeks so if you've made it this far I'm sure it's something treatable. If you had immune issues your body probably either wouldn't have allowed baby to implant or would have bunted it out already. It sounds more like maybe a blood type problem? I'm interested to know. Let us know how it goes but don't stress too much! Take care of yourself and distract yourself with fun things. The Inbetweeners is a painfully hilarious movie if you haven't already seen it. Things will be ok, keep smiling!!!


----------



## addy1

I had a section with my first and a v-bac with my second. Both sucked!! haha, wish there was a third option!! LoL. :haha:

I am A- and have always had the shots. I was always worried about antibodies, but my blood has always tested good. This is my last baby, so I won't have to worry anymore:)


----------



## LoveCakes

If it's the rhesis antibody they normally give you an injection if you have any bleeding and after the birth. Not sure if it's that how it would be in your blood now.

I'm sure if it was anything bad they'd have you in to see the dr straight away.


I'm enjoying all the cute scans :) I'm technically in 2nd tri now :)


----------



## flyingduster

I went through labour and birth without any drugs at all, not even gas and air.... I used a lot of hypnobirtheing techniques of mind over matter, and my body did the work for me nicely.

But yes, it is a bit like asking how long a bit of string is! Every single woman is different, and every pregnancy, labour and birth can be very very different even in one woman too!!! There is no real way to describe it either... I found the labour was dammed hard work, but not impossible work... And my body did a fantastic job, it is sorta incredible to be taken along for the ride.



Here is my 14 week bump pic!! :-D


----------



## lilmissmup

Thanks ladies. I did have a miscarriage last year so could possibly be a rhesus issue from that bleed. Should hear from midwife today.


----------



## addy1

flyingduster said:


> I went through labour and birth without any drugs at all, not even gas and air.... I used a lot of hypnobirtheing techniques of mind over matter, and my body did the work for me nicely.
> 
> But yes, it is a bit like asking how long a bit of string is! Every single woman is different, and every pregnancy, labour and birth can be very very different even in one woman too!!! There is no real way to describe it either... I found the labour was dammed hard work, but not impossible work... And my body did a fantastic job, it is sorta incredible to be taken along for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 14 week bump pic!! :-D
> View attachment 730539

You are right with everyone being different. I have never heard two stories the same! 

I am hoping with this next delivery, that I can labour faster and push for a lot less. (I was 12 hours of hard labour from start to finish, 2 1/2 hours of pushing.) I am hoping for a quicker labour and a lot less pushing time. 

I would love an epidural, but they are not an option all of the time where I live. I had nothing during my last labour, and would love an epidural next time! Haha.


----------



## MummyJade

My labour was pretty simple... Went to hospital at 4:45ish am... My daughter came out 8:39am... Total labour classed as 6 hours 17 mins.. 9 mins of pushing... At 8:30 my waters went, 8:35 I got onto the bed and 8:39 she was born! Only had gas and air... As wanted to push at 7 but wasnt allowed... Mainly due to change over I think!! So daughter became distressed.. But all was good... 

hoping for the same this time... Im hoping as soon as my waters go baby will be out 
X


----------



## mrsswaffer

I found it soooo hard not to push! We got to the hospital at 11:45pm, and I already had a lot of pelvic pressure during my contractions. I was examined at approx 00:15am, and told that, "This baby is coming now!" I was so relieved that I was actually given the go ahead to push. :) He was born at 01:05am. :D There wasn't even time to admit me/do my blood pressure etc.


----------



## addy1

mrsswaffer said:


> I found it soooo hard not to push! We got to the hospital at 11:45pm, and I already had a lot of pelvic pressure during my contractions. I was examined at approx 00:15am, and told that, "This baby is coming now!" I was so relieved that I was actually given the go ahead to push. :) He was born at 01:05am. :D There wasn't even time to admit me/do my blood pressure etc.

I was the exact opposite! Took so long to feel the urge to push! I am praying for a quicker delivery this time!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? Iv got a really nasty tummy bug ATM :-( been struggling to go to work I was sent home yest as I was grey and broke down to my boss. I was really panicking it was hurting baby but got my Doppler out this morning and found him straight away. &#10084;&#65039; 
How's everyone and their bumps?


----------



## Jett55

I was in the hospital for almost 3 days unable to keep anything down :( I feel better today hoping it stays like that :)


----------



## navywag

Hope ms gets better for you soon Hun, ill be 15 weeks tomorrow and still feeling a bit yucky but alot better than i did between 8 and 13 weeks!

i got an angel sounds fetal heart monitor for my birthday last week and its amazing! I cant believe how clear the heartbeat and movements sound are on it! Makes it seem a lot more real! Also felt a few flutters over the last Cpl of days, like a little fish in my tummy! Felt dd1 at just over 16 weeks but wasnt expecting to feel this one so soon! 

how are all your bumps doing? I feel huge atm, though only me dh and dd can actually notice my bump when in dressed lol


----------



## WanaBaba

Do you ladies think it's strange that I haven't felt the baby move yet and I am 16 weeks tomorrow where as last time round I felt my first flutters at 15 weeks?


----------



## clynn11

Every pregnancy is different hun! The placenta could be blocking some of the movements or just the baby's position. I'm sure all is fine and you'll start feeling little kicks soon!


----------



## squirrel.

I didn't feel even flutters until I was 19 weeks pregnant with my son. I had an anterior placenta and it blocked most of the movements. I've heard 16-20 weeks is the norm for any pregnancy, with it being earlier in the range for second or more babies and later in the range for first babies. I know women can feel it earlier, but apparently it's not the norm. 

I thought I was feeling flutters with this one last week, but then it stopped. I've used my doppler and baby's heartbeat is as strong as ever (and I can hear movements on the doppler), so I think I must have been feeling something else. Gas? Muscle twitch? Who knows! I can't wait to feel movements and know for sure!

x


----------



## WanaBaba

Thanks ladies, I heard baby's heartbeat on Doppler this morning so Im not trying not to worry about it too much, although I'm finding it harder to find the heartbeat now as he or she keeps running away from it!


----------



## princess_1991

12 week scan in the morning, totally over excited to see our babies!
Fingers crossed everything goes ok with both the scan and consultant!


----------



## mysteriouseye

woohoo my best friend is finding out the gender this morning xx


----------



## 28329

I haven't felt any movement yet. With my dd and my ds I was 13 weeks when I felt them. But nothing as of yet. I hear baby every day and even hear the little kicks on the doppler. I'm sure it wont be long.


----------



## ChristiansMum

I didn't feel DS till I was 18wks and DD till I was 16wks. I keep thinking I feel baby but I'm not sure, I'm so busy running round after DD and school runs and trying to catch up on housework I don't really have time to think about it and look out for flutters xx


----------



## Arlandria

Hi All

I've not felt any movement as such unless I lie on my left and I can feel little kicks/flutters - it's funny how I just get it in that position!

:)


----------



## WanaBaba

Well today I have felt a few little...flutters? But Im not sure if it was baby or just gas bubbles! The first time was in the morning and then twice after I ate lunch.


----------



## WanaBaba

Do any of you ladies still....not sure what to call it....knicker check? Every time I go to the toilet which is a lot as can't stop peeing these days! I wee, wipe then check haha. Can't possibly flush the toilet without checking there's nothing something sinister I'm there first haha am I crazy?

Also another tmi one, anyone feeling really horny? Haha :blush:


----------



## ChristiansMum

WanaBaba said:


> Do any of you ladies still....not sure what to call it....knicker check? Every time I go to the toilet which is a lot as can't stop peeing these days! I wee, wipe then check haha. Can't possibly flush the toilet without checking there's nothing something sinister I'm there first haha am I crazy?
> 
> Also another tmi one, anyone feeling really horny? Haha :blush:

YES with the knicker check haha and DH wishes I was horny :haha: xx


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

just found this group. I'm an August sunflower! Due August 9th


----------



## LoveCakes

I still knicker check but I have had brown bleeding for 4 weeks. Today was day 4 none though. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Yes to the horny but no sex since 6 weeks due to spotting, cervical erosion and bleeding. We were an every night couple so finding it difficult. I've even been too scared to orgasm since 10 week bleed. It'll be worth it when the baby comes but it would nice to be able to.


----------



## mirandaprice

I check everytime I use the bathroom, just to ease my paranoia :dohh:

Welcome to the group!


----------



## HWPG

I check every time! It seems so weird to not have bleeding for so long.... And in regards to being horny, I always have been, and am as much now as before. Plus the sex has been am.az.ing so the more frequently OH puts out for me, the better!


----------



## pootle33

Morning everyone!

Have my 12 week scan in under 3 hours! Feeling nervous even though had 8 week scan and pretty sure the vibrations/churning I get (particularly after eating!) are the baby. Think I was more relaxed the first time! Hopefully I will be posting in the FB group later today as think wanted to get past this stage to enjoy it.


----------



## flyingduster

I don't knicker check religiously, but I do still check regularly... Especially as I haven't had a scan, and only heard the heartbeat once, 4 weeks ago!! So many have had 12 week scans now and found unknown bad news, so yes, I do check still!!! 

And yes to the horny! I have had a totally non-existant libido the past few years due to breastfeeding suppressing my hormones. I managed to get enthused long enough to get pregnant this time but that has been about it... Until this week! Lmao! I remember it last time too, second tri was awesome! Lol.

The skin on my face is so dry though, it is driving me nuts. No acne though so I suppose I should be grateful, but ugh.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

pootle33 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Have my 12 week scan in under 3 hours! Feeling nervous even though had 8 week scan and pretty sure the vibrations/churning I get (particularly after eating!) are the baby. Think I was more relaxed the first time! Hopefully I will be posting in the FB group later today as think wanted to get past this stage to enjoy it.

Good luck!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rizzo Rizzie said:


> just found this group. I'm an August sunflower! Due August 9th

Welcome! :wave: 

You are due on our 7 year wedding anniversary :) How are you feeling?


----------



## Jazzbird

When did everyone start feeling well in their second tri - I'm 14 weeks and 1 day and still vomiting, feeling nauseous all the time with major food aversions (meat in particular)

I'm feeling so down with it as I've had it 8 weeks and counting ...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jazzbird said:


> When did everyone start feeling well in their second tri - I'm 14 weeks and 1 day and still vomiting, feeling nauseous all the time with major food aversions (meat in particular)
> 
> I'm feeling so down with it as I've had it 8 weeks and counting ...

I know how you feel - I'm 15+3 and my morning sickness is still brutal. Don't feel alone, I had nausea when I was pregnant with my son into my third trimester. It sucks, but some of us just aren't that lucky for the nausea to go away when they say (around 12 weeks). It sucks but it will be worth it in the end :) Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lilmissmup

Lol at all you horny women. I am either too tired or ill ha ha ha. Though the sex I have had since getting pregnant has been good!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

First time around I was feeling pretty good by 16 weeks, this time I have had it easier and felt generally better, though still with rotten days of course, about 13 weeks. I have plenty of friends feel crap right through, and others who felt better in the second half.... It all varies!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear a few of you are still feeling rotten.

I don't feel sick, but don't have this promised second trimester glow or good vibe! Maybe it's work dragging me down, but I feel stressed and tired! I also have acne all over my forehead (never ever happens, not even with my son's pregnancy), my hair is static and limp and I'm bloating badly, which makes me feel larger than normal in a bad way. I also am starting to get niggles of pain in my back (terrifies me, my back was a huge issue last time, but only in the last few weeks because he was back to back and big). I've also got some strange hip pain/sciatica thing going on. I didn't get any hip problems last time, so I'm hoping it's because I sat funnily in a tiny child's chair at work yesterday for over an hour while I marked maths books at one of their little tables. Shan't be doing that again! I couldn't barely stand up afterwards.

So no sickness, but no glowing second tri for me either :) I'll cheer up next week, payday on Friday and the start of a weeklong holiday from school!

x


----------



## ChristiansMum

My skin is so off at the minute! Last week I had really dry skin on my face, this week the dry skin has gone but I have spots! I never get spots either. I'm so tired tonight as well I'm already in bed! Plus the kids have been playing up all day xx


----------



## HWPG

i have been so fortunate to not have any bad symptoms during first trimester, but i'm feeling beat up by second tri already! i'm WAY more tired, i feel like breathing is a task, and my brain has left the building. and i'm fit enough to continue spinning 3x a week, but walking to the bathroom tuckers me out. and the peeing - whoa. i'm not sure if it was me or baby who had a growth spurt, but my bladder is getting the brunt of it. sigh, c'est la vie. i'm still so amazed and grateful and happy to be pregnant, i just didnt expect this!


----------



## Jett55

Had a baby appointment today & heard the heartbeat perfect in the 160s :cloud9:


----------



## Ashley8806

Hi ladies! Have my 12 week scan tomorrow and can't wait!


----------



## pootle33

Ashley8806 said:


> Hi ladies! Have my 12 week scan tomorrow and can't wait!

Hope it goes really well!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Ashley8806 said:


> Hi ladies! Have my 12 week scan tomorrow and can't wait!

Hope all goes well!


----------



## mirandaprice

Cant wait to here how it goes Ashley


----------



## mirandaprice

Im almost certain my m/s has actually gotten worse since hitting 11-12 weeks, Im hoping its just peaking before getting better! Hope all you ladies are doing well


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mirandaprice said:


> Im almost certain my m/s has actually gotten worse since hitting 11-12 weeks, Im hoping its just peaking before getting better! Hope all you ladies are doing well

Ditto! Hope it gets better for both of us soon.


----------



## clynn11

My MS seemed to be the worst from 12 to 14 weeks. Now it seems to be fading (knock on wood)

Will catch up and update the thread later today! Off to an appointment for bloodwork!


----------



## Ashley8806

I haven't really been sick at all but this last week or so I'm a lot more gaggy, hoping its just a peak in hormones also!


----------



## ChristiansMum

urrggghhhh I feel so ill today :( Not sick but if I hadn't already had the flu jab I would think I was getting the flu :( DH is at work till 11pm tonight but DD is in bed now just trying to get DS to go bed. 

How is everyone else feeling?xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Had my second midwife appointment yesterday, it went well, can't beleive it had been 8 weeks since my last one! Flown over! Heart baby's heartbeat which was 152 :)

My sickness has pretty much gone now thank god, I do get nauseous now and then but nothing like it was which I'm so thankful for. I can't remember which week it was but I'm sure mine also got worse before it got better so hang in there ladies!


----------



## WanaBaba

Ashley8806 said:


> Hi ladies! Have my 12 week scan tomorrow and can't wait!

Hope it goes well :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Here's our 12 weeks pics :) Was hoping she'd have a guess at the gender, but said she couldn't really tell yet.
 



Attached Files:







Berry_Ashley_2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## flyingduster

Flu jab doesn't protect against every strain of the flu; only the one the doctors reckon will be most common, so it is quite possible you are getting the flu still! Xxx!!!

15 weeks today! (Yeah I know my ticker is off, it is in a different time zone to me!!) And the last few days I have been feeling flutters of possible baby movement!!! Nothing to be sure of, but it makes me excited anyway.


----------



## HWPG

ChristiansMum said:


> urrggghhhh I feel so ill today :( Not sick but if I hadn't already had the flu jab I would think I was getting the flu :( DH is at work till 11pm tonight but DD is in bed now just trying to get DS to go bed.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?xx

Tired! So tired! And very scatter brained... I'm working very hard to not appear daft at work, but I'd just like to lay down and nap instead ;)


----------



## addy1

I am so tired too. I am usually in bed as soon as my girls go down. I am also so "gaggy" in the morning and really only throwing up about once a week. Hoping that stops soon, not the greatest way to wake up! Hips are getting sore too at night. I remember how sore they were during my last pregnancies, so was waiting for it. I hit 15 weeks and the pain started! Oh the joys! Haha.


----------



## WanaBaba

Lovely scan Ashley :)

Got my gender scan tomorrow, I'm so excited!!!! 

I'm worried though incase they turn around and say they can't tell yet! I'll be 16 weeks and 3 days!


----------



## AerisandAlex

WanaBaba said:


> Had my second midwife appointment yesterday, it went well, can't beleive it had been 8 weeks since my last one! Flown over! Heart baby's heartbeat which was 152 :)
> 
> My sickness has pretty much gone now thank god, I do get nauseous now and then but nothing like it was which I'm so thankful for. I can't remember which week it was but I'm sure mine also got worse before it got better so hang in there ladies!

I'm hoping so! We're 15 weeks today, I told our OB I'm still feeling sick but he said it 'should' go away soon... at least get a little better, all I said was 'I hope so!!' lol

WanaBaba - So excited for your scan! :D Hope your little one is co-operative :D I can't wait until we all find out what we're having ^_^

We had to go visit the women's hospital an hour away and register with them as a 'just in case' thing since my son was premature, but while we were there they also discussed a few other things they wanted to do on top of what my OB is already doing.
First they want me to start getting weekly shots of '17 Alphahydroxy Progesterone Caproate'. They say it's 'supposed' to prevent pre-term labor. It's not 100% but it's something to try and there's no risk to it thankfully. The first shot my OB is going to have to do, but they're going to show OH how to give them to me so I don't have to go in every week to have it done and OH can just give them to me at home.

The other thing they want from us to start having my cervix measured on a bi-weekly basis. They said they'll have me start going in on March 11th, when a local office associated with the hospital opens up in my town (thankfully) rather then drive an hour back to their hospital every two weeks to have the measurements done. They want to make sure my cervix doesn't shorten... and if they find that it does, they're talking about doing a surgery to have it stitched shut. Good news though is they probably won't have to do it but they want to 'cover all their bases' and make sure our little bugger comes out when it's time and not before :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Hey aeris and Alex sounds like they are taking good care of you, better to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.

Aw cute pic Ashley!

I'm starting to get a little bump now and going to buy some maternity clothes this weekend as my smart trousers for work are getting uncomfortable.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, we just got back from the nauchal translucency test and the baby died at 8 weeks.:cry:


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh no! Im so sorry to hear the news! Big hugs 2have4kids


----------



## HWPG

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## Ashley8806

So so Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

I am so sorry for your loss 2have4kids :hugs: :hugs: Your angel has been added to the front.

Beautiful scan Ashley!

Welcome to the newcomers!

Front page is completely updated <3


----------



## Ashley8806

I'm a little worried... I can't stop thinking about it. I had the NT scan yesterday, and I was watching her measure and the screen said 6 mm when she was measuring behind the neck, so what I assume was the NT fold they measure. They took bloodwork too and said if I don't hear from anyone by 5pm Monday then the results are normal, but I'm stressing big time. Anyone with any similar experiences?


----------



## 28329

I'm so sorry for your loss 2have4kids. Such heart breaking news.


----------



## Selene30

My heart goes out to you 2have4kids <3 so much love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## mirandaprice

Ashley8806 said:


> I'm a little worried... I can't stop thinking about it. I had the NT scan yesterday, and I was watching her measure and the screen said 6 mm when she was measuring behind the neck, so what I assume was the NT fold they measure. They took bloodwork too and said if I don't hear from anyone by 5pm Monday then the results are normal, but I'm stressing big time. Anyone with any similar experiences?

I don't have a similar experience to share, just wanting to show some support...I would try not to worry until you get blood results :hugs:


----------



## WanaBaba

So sorry for your loss 2have4kids xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Well we had our gender scan today and looks like we're having.......

A GIRL!!


----------



## Arlandria

Congrats!!!


----------



## squirrel.

2have4kids I am so sorry for your loss!!

Wanababa congrats on your little girl.

x


----------



## linz143

Congrats, wanababa!!

They told us at the NT scan they are pretty sure it's a girl for us, too! So that would be Ramzi method showed girl, and nub theory shows girl. I'm not going to go out and buy anything yet, but my intuition has always been girl so at this point I'm going to call her a she!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh 2have4kids!!!! No!!! :'( my thoughts are with you hun, so devastating. Xxx!


I feel bad putting this in the same post, but I am so excited; I felt a big ol kick last night!! I was laying on my tummy and drifting off to sleep, when I got a big obvious definite KICK! squeeeeee!!! It made me get excited and lay awake for hours! Lol. So so cool; last time I didn't feel the first kick till 20 weeks. :-D


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you don't mind if I join. I'm due my second on Aug 28th, it will definitely be August as I'm having an elective c-section (my first was an emerg c-sec).

You can see a lot of my story in my sig, needless to say I am ecstatic to be here. On a quirky note, DH, me and both kiddos will have August birthdays!

I hope everyone is doing well. I read back a couple of pages, but there is just too much to catch up on... I'm supposed to be working!

~Foosh


----------



## HWPG

ashley, not quite the same, but Little Minion was moving too much to get the measurement, so we're doing 12 and 16 week bloodwork to get our screening answers - and i'm so worried we missed our window of opportunity to find out. also, now that i'm coming up to 16 weeks, all i can think is that at the 12 week u/s, they didnt really look around too much - like are there two legs? two arms? a brain? i was too amazed at the time to ask and i would hope they would say something (!!) but now i'm like, "do they even look for those things?" worry worry worry all the time. i'd also like to feel some proper movement - any day now, Little Minion! i'm waiting!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats on a girl, wanababa!

Welcome lilfooshfoosh! 

I can't wait for movement too, and I'm thinking hubby is waiting impatiently too since he insists on rubbing my belly now haha


----------



## Klara0412

Hi everyone! 

How are everyone's bumps progressing? I had to tell my class of 6-7 year olds that I am having a baby today because word got out. I still don't understand how because my bump at 16 weeks is still quite small and year 1 normally aren't that observant! I think a colleague spilt the beans, because the rumours came in from the playground! 

In other news we are registered with the birthing centre now, which means no pain relief for me - eek! 

Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## LoveCakes

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join. I'm due my second on Aug 28th, it will definitely be August as I'm having an elective c-section (my first was an emerg c-sec).
> 
> You can see a lot of my story in my sig, needless to say I am ecstatic to be here. On a quirky note, DH, me and both kiddos will have August birthdays!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I read back a couple of pages, but there is just too much to catch up on... I'm supposed to be working!
> 
> ~Foosh

Wow you've had quite a journey! Hello and welcome :)


----------



## WanaBaba

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:

Found out I have an anterior placenta! Which explains why I haven't felt any movement yet! Has anyone experienced this with past pregnancies? When did you first feel movement? X


----------



## flyingduster

3000 posts/300 pages, and we are not all even in to the second tri yet!!!! Lmao! Mamas of august babies can TALK! lol.

Anyway, I had an anterior placenta last time,and coupled with it being my first pregnancy, it was 20 weeks before I felt a kick, and still a while beyond then to feel regular movements. It is really really common, and it will muffle those early movements, but as things progress and space gets tight, you will still get the 'alien movie' squirming tummy and everything!! Xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

We sure can talk :)

I think I have been feeling baby move this week mainly at night when the kids are in bed and I'm just sat on the sofa. DH thinks I'm crazy because of it but I think he is just jealous because he can't feel baby yet xx


----------



## pootle33

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, we just got back from the nauchal translucency test and the baby died at 8 weeks.:cry:

That's so sad...really sorry to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome Foosh! You've been through so much, congratulations on your little miracle!

Wanababa I had an anterior placenta with my son and it masked his early movements well. I didn't feel anything at all till 19 weeks or so and when I did feel movements they were very light and days apart. I used to worry at first, because I wouldn't feel movement for up to three days sometimes. By the late twenty weeks though I was feeling proper huge movements. So it only affected the early movements for me. 

x


----------



## lilmissmup

Ashley8806 said:


> I'm a little worried... I can't stop thinking about it. I had the NT scan yesterday, and I was watching her measure and the screen said 6 mm when she was measuring behind the neck, so what I assume was the NT fold they measure. They took bloodwork too and said if I don't hear from anyone by 5pm Monday then the results are normal, but I'm stressing big time. Anyone with any similar experiences?

I expect the 6mm was the size of the baby, our baby at 12+2 was 5.8mm with the NT pad at 1.9mm and I just go my results back today with 1 in 25,000 chance of baby having downs.

Try not to stress.

I am no further with my blood test results, my midwife is useless, glad shes the community midwife and wont be at the hospital where i have my baby.

So I still don't know if the anti bodies in my blood are an issue or not and I am fed up of chasing my midwife about it.

Will try ringing the hospital next week, am wondering if after my 20 week scan I can see a midwife at the hospital instead for everything...hoping so!

Got to see normal midwife at 16 weeks which I am already wondering whats the point as shes so useless!

2have4kids I am so sorry for your news :hugs:


----------



## Ashley8806

lilmissmup said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little worried... I can't stop thinking about it. I had the NT scan yesterday, and I was watching her measure and the screen said 6 mm when she was measuring behind the neck, so what I assume was the NT fold they measure. They took bloodwork too and said if I don't hear from anyone by 5pm Monday then the results are normal, but I'm stressing big time. Anyone with any similar experiences?
> 
> I expect the 6mm was the size of the baby, our baby at 12+2 was 5.8mm with the NT pad at 1.9mm and I just go my results back today with 1 in 25,000 chance of baby having downs.
> 
> Try not to stress.
> 
> I am no further with my blood test results, my midwife is useless, glad shes the community midwife and wont be at the hospital where i have my baby.
> 
> So I still don't know if the anti bodies in my blood are an issue or not and I am fed up of chasing my midwife about it.
> 
> Will try ringing the hospital next week, am wondering if after my 20 week scan I can see a midwife at the hospital instead for everything...hoping so!
> 
> Got to see normal midwife at 16 weeks which I am already wondering whats the point as shes so useless!
> 
> 2have4kids I am so sorry for your news :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, but she said our baby was 2 inches long. She was measuring behind the neck when the screen showed 6mm


----------



## lilmissmup

Sorry I meant 58mm not 5.8mm!!!! :dohh: Which is about 2 inches for me too!


----------



## Ashley8806

Lol I was gonna say... ;)


----------



## glbaby1

So sorry for your loss :(. Sending hugs your way...


----------



## glbaby1

Yah!!! Welcome to team PINK!!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

How is everyone?

I am feeling much better now, I have no idea what was wrong with me last week. DS has scarlet fever so he can't leave the house, what a good half term he will have! But I have started sorting bedrooms out for baby :) I have had to get DH to move draws and build a wardrobe :) got a box to put baby's stuff in for now and I'm surprised how much we actually have left over from DD. DH thinks I'm nesting all ready but I am just fed up of my house being a mess!

Does anyone know when there 20 week scan is yet? Mine is 21st march, only 4weeks and 4 days to go xx


----------



## navywag

IM still waiting to get my 20 week scan appointment through, 
did you receive a letter telling you yours? X


----------



## WanaBaba

Is anyone else REALLY itchy? I can not stop itching! Especially my legs omg!


----------



## squirrel.

I have my anatomy scan on the 27th of March when I'll be nearly 21 weeks. Seems like an age away! I'm so glad I booked a private gender scan for this Saturday. It'll be nice to look forward to the anatomy scan as a chance to see baby, rather than the excitement of finding out. It's a long scan if I recall, so fun to see baby for a long time. Also great to have confirmation (I hope) of gender so soon after gender scan. Whatever they tell me on Saturday, I won't full believe it till they confirm it at the anatomy scan... unless it's as obvious as it was with my son. There was no doubting he was all boy!

x


----------



## Ashley8806

Just thought I would update we got a postcard saying our nt scan was normal! Still don't know abou bloodwork but I was mostly worried with measurements from the ultrasound.


----------



## Damita

Congrats on the team pinks :)


----------



## Damita

WanaBaba said:


> Is anyone else REALLY itchy? I can not stop itching! Especially my legs omg!

Yes! Driving me nuts!


----------



## Damita

20 week scan 14/03 

And my driving test 12/03 eeeeeeeek!!!!!

Staying team yellow :)


----------



## Damita

navywag said:


> IM still waiting to get my 20 week scan appointment through,
> did you receive a letter telling you yours? X

No letter I made the app at my 12 week scan


----------



## ChristiansMum

navywag said:


> IM still waiting to get my 20 week scan appointment through,
> did you receive a letter telling you yours? X

No they booked mine after my 12 week scan at the hospital xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

Damita said:


> 20 week scan 14/03
> 
> And my driving test 12/03 eeeeeeeek!!!!!
> 
> Staying team yellow :)

Good luck for both! I am booking my theory test this weekend! Don't know how long I can keep doing my driving lessons for though. Does anyone know?xx


----------



## Ichisan

My 20 week scan is 19th March, next midwife appt is 25th feb. Can't wait for either! Feels like the pace of this pregnancy is picking up now we are much closer to halfway. Been feeling some wiggles and kicks already so I'm hoping this means no anterior placenta this time round. 
Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## mirandaprice

I keep thinking I feel something, but this is my first pregnancy, and at this point I've no idea! Although I swear I felt a little kick yesterday (but couldn't get it to happen again!). 

I'll be booking my anatomy scan after my appointment next week (more blood draws :/ ) Hoping the dr is nice enough to bring out the Doppler :)

15 Weeks today, 5 weeks till halfway done!


I've been itching too, mostly my arms, and sometimes my love handles, bellybutton or thighs... I think it could be dryer skin, or it could be growing haha


----------



## HWPG

Next appt is tomorrow, just bw and weigh in. Gender scan on 3/13! And baby was moving all around last night, so exciting to finally feel something!


----------



## flagirlie7

Itchy on my legs (mostly around my shins)... First thought it was weather (and it does get worse when colder) but it's just there pretty much all the time.

We have an anatomy scan next Thursday 2/27!!! So excited. I have a list of all the things ready but don't wanna get started due to colors :) i am hoping for b/g or g/g...


----------



## ChristiansMum

My next midwife appointment was supposed to be tomorrow but because DS is poorly I have had to cancel it, waiting for them to ring to rearrange it. Hopefully it's before my scan x


----------



## LoveCakes

Squirrel my 20 week scan is the 27th march too :) I made my appointment at my 12 week scan

I have my first community midwife appointment on Monday. Really really hoping I get to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## clynn11

We scheduled a private gender scan for this Friday at 17 weeks :) Then we have our anatomy scan on March 24th when i'll be 21w3d.


----------



## Buttons_01

Hey all! .. I wouldn't know as this is my first pregnancy but i keep thinking i can feel baby moving and also not yet kicks i don't think but like light tapping/poking. If i feel it i press on my stomach and get can feel the tapping which makes me think its baby. Definitely not gas haha. Anyone else feel first baby at 16 weeks? .. Feel like people will laugh if i say i can feel him/her. 
Anyway .. I have another appointment with the midwife on the 28th of Feb and my 20 week scan on the 13th of March although i think i will be 19w3d .. So sorry for all the recent loses .. Massive hugs to you all! Stay strong! X


----------



## HWPG

Buttons, I had tapping earlier this week, then more definite movement yesterday. I'm just 16 weeks today. And my scan is 3/13 also! Hi five!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

My boobs are leaking like crazy, I have to wear "leakage" pads. And they are very hot. :) We have our gender 2D/3D/4D ultrasound on the 15th of March :happydance: so excited, they are going to do a DVD of the whole session, plus give us an extra DVD for my Dad to watch, as he doesn't want to know the sex at all.


----------



## flyingduster

I have had my 20 week scan booked in for an AGE, cos it will be my first scan!! 14th march is mine; just over 3 weeks away now. I have my second midwife appointment this Friday too so I am looking forward to hearing baby's heartbeat again, especially seeing it has been 5 weeks and I've not had any scans or anything so going on blind faith still!!!!

I did feel a solid kick last week at 15+1, but nothing solid again since, only flutters and bubbles...


----------



## squirrel.

I have my 16 week miwife appointment tomorrow and I'm really looking forward to it. I love going to appointments as they remind me that I'm pregnant. Other than the occasional tiny flutter from baby, I'm no different now to how I am when I'm not pregnant - not showing in the slightest, early symptoms have gone and I feel great.

x


----------



## ChristiansMum

I have a little bump but I think becauae its baby #3 that maybe why. Still waiting for my phone call to book another midwife appointment x


----------



## Buttons_01

I have no bump at all .. Apart from a little podge underneath my belly button. That's it. Hoping as belly gets bigger then its just all baby and not more belly fat or water than baby, IYKWIM? .. Also do you ladies have any remedies for stretch marks? I got them as i hit puberty as i gained abit of weight too quickly and would like to try and prevent new ones forming if i can. They are only on my hips so not too bad and are a white colour


----------



## ChristiansMum

Finally they have rang and I have got to wait till march 6th to see the midwife. Feels like agesssss away and that appointment was the only available one until the end of march!x


----------



## squirrel.

Buttons_01 said:


> I have no bump at all .. Apart from a little podge underneath my belly button. That's it. Hoping as belly gets bigger then its just all baby and not more belly fat or water than baby, IYKWIM? .. Also do you ladies have any remedies for stretch marks? I got them as i hit puberty as i gained abit of weight too quickly and would like to try and prevent new ones forming if i can. They are only on my hips so not too bad and are a white colour

Did your mum get stretch marks?

I got a few on the inside of my thighs when I was a teenager and suddenly had a growth spurt. After this I was expecting to be prone to them and to get them during pregnancy, but with my son I never got any. I'm hoping I won't this time too. My mum never got any during any of her pregnancies as her skin is very elastic, so I think I inherited her skin. There's no exact science to guessing whether you'll get them, but going by your mum's experiences can be quite accurate.

As for avoiding them, I looked into it loads at the beginning of last pregnancy, as I was hoping to avoid getting them by using various creams and oils. The general concensus though was that if you're going to get them, you'll get them and nothing can prevent it. Using Bio oil can apparently speed up the process that turns them silvery white once you've already got them, but nothing can prevent them or the severity of them unfortunately. Moisturisers will definitely help with the discomfort though. I used both Bio oil and a bodyshop Coco Butter roll on, which both helped with itching as my skin stretched.

x


----------



## Buttons_01

My mum did get them. I don't mind if i get them i just don't want to be covered in them as in already body conscious. But hey ho, its something i may have to go through but at least i will have a beautiful baby at the end of it :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We have our next maternity appointment a week from today - after that, we should be able to book our gender scan. I am getting so excited. Been feeling a bit anxious wondering if it's a boy or girl. 

Anyone else still have bad m/s? I've had it since week 6 and it is not slowing down. I'm getting kind of tired of it to be honest. I just want to feel better!


----------



## mirandaprice

My m/s got progressively worse...but, I finally picked up my prescription and took it for the first time yesterday, and it lasted a good 4 hrs of feeling normal before I got sick. And I woke up today without feeling nauseous, I took another as a precaution. I can only take one every 8 hrs, so any relief in those 8 hrs is welcome. I feel pretty normal now!

Hopefully yours eases up soon, have you talked to your dr about maybe getting a prescription to help?


----------



## mel28nicole

My morning sickness has been on and off, no nausea anymore just straight up vomiting. Today I puked twice this morning and I feel like if I get out of bed I'm gonna puke again. Idk if this is extreme morning sickness or a bug :(:shrug:


----------



## Jett55

After I got out of the hospital all ms has pretty much gone. I had a flu bug one day but no more vomiting. Still feel nauseous here & there but not bad at all. :)


----------



## linz143

My morning sickness is gone and has been replaced with the most sensitive nose and gag reflex! I can't change poopy or heavily soaked urine (think morning wake up) diapers on DD anymore without dry heaving a few times during the process. Being in public restrooms gives me the same reaction, and sometimes using the toilet myself will cause it. Poor DH has been changing all the poopy diapers for me as that seems to be the worst. There's really no warning as I feel fine, smell something off and then just immediately start LOUDLY dry heaving.

It even happened after we BD the other day because of the smell :(


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Ladies! 

We have our next appointment booked March 4th don't think I will get a scan though, the next scan will probably be April 4th as I'll be 18+5 but it depends on what the doc says. 

I have been totally paranoid this pregnancy and I don't think I would make it from one appointment to another if DH hadn't bought me a doppler! Just so worried something is going to happen.

Hugs to the ladies who still have MS, it should get better soon! I haven't heard of anyone having it all the way through. 

My nose has been sensitive too, had to get out of an elevator at work the other day! And I find if I get too warm I start to gag and feel nauseous. I have to start stripping and lie down. At first DH thought it was great, but then he saw the look on my face and asked if I needed anything instead of just staring at me take my clothes off in the living room....

ChristiansMum, is your DS feeling any better?

Ashley8806, so glad your scan was normal!

WanaBaba, my tummy has been itchy.

And for stretch marks I heard the same as someone else said, if you are going to get them you will. I did last pregnancy =( pretty badly, but I used Bio Oil and they are hardly noticeable now.


----------



## Ashley8806

I just booked our gender ultrasound for March 11th! But since we're doing a gender reveal we probably won't know until March 12th :( Boo. I'm so impatient!


----------



## mel28nicole

I ended up going to the ER I vomited again. I was dehydrated so got some fluids and some medicine for my terrible headache and zofran for the nausea. They prescribed me the zofran too so I have that now. Hopefully MS will finally disappear soon!


----------



## Lunachick

I'm due Aug 1st :happydance: 

My most recent scan was the NT u/s but it would have cost $30 which I didn't have so unfortunately had to miss out on that one. So all I have to date is the ultrasound from 9 weeks. Find out the gender March 13th!
 



Attached Files:







GIGUEREASHLEIGH CHRISTINA20131230134143845.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi to all the m/s ladies. I still have permanent nausea although the vomiting has lessened. I'm finding taking 40mg of vitamin b6 helpful although not a cure. 

It really sucks to have it so long! Read the placenta takes over fully at wk 18 - perhaps this is when things will settle down!


----------



## ChristiansMum

DS is better now, still has a few spots on his face but he isn't contagious any more. Think I will take the kids for a walk today as we haven't left the house for 3days now x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? Iv got a very busy week coming up. Gotta start packing as we move next week and we hopefully find out the sex next fir, even tho I think I no already :-D hehe
So excited 
X


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all? Iv got a very busy week coming up. Gotta start packing as we move next week and we hopefully find out the sex next fir, even tho I think I no already :-D hehe
> So excited
> X

Good luck with your move and scan :) x


----------



## squirrel.

Ugh my midwife irritated me today.

I went for my 16 week appointment. I've been having Braxton Hicks this week. I know they are because I had them from 26 weeks last time every singly day every fifteen minutes (on a good day) or every 3 minutes (on a bad day). Every day. All the time. I know what Braxton Hicks feel like. The doctors never figured out why it was happening and when they clearly weren't leading to preterm labour they just sort of ignored them. I self-diagnosed an irritable uterus, but I don't know if that's what's wrong with me.
I'm annoyed and worried that these Braxton Hicks are starting so much earlier this time. I have the same tensed clenched feeling like last time and when I reach to feel the top of my uterus (only bit I can feel just above my pelvis) it's rock hard just like it used to be. It's definitely a Braxton Hicks contraction. I was trying to explain this to her, trying to even get her to feel, but she wouldn't and just told me it was too soon. I felt like screaming - it's not too soon, they start from around 7 weeks in all women, but most women don't feel them. Considering my history, is it so surprising I would feel them and recognise the feeling? She has referred me to a consultant for an appointment and I hope that brings some more reassurance. I'm worried it's starting so soon this time. Is my baby too little to withstand the pressure of constantly being squeazed? Ugh, sorry, just need to vent!

x


----------



## HWPG

vent away squirrel!
i think it's very frustrating when drs/mws dont listen to what we know about our bodies. yes, they are the experts and "have seen it all", but it doesnt mean that "all" applies to individuals. funny you mention this about BHs because i was working out today and at one point laid on my belly and it was very hard, and i had never noticed this before. just wonder if it's the same thing....? (i certainly would not know). regardless, i'm glad you are being referred. you said last time that it was something your body just did, so maybe this time it's the same - and i'm sure if they become more frequent or real contractions, you will know and they will do everything they can for you and baby squirrel.


----------



## flyingduster

I have loads of stretch marks from puberty too, including belly and boob ones, so thought I might get more when pregnant, but the worst that happened was two of my existing belly stretch marks grew about an inch at the tops of them! They were deep purple but quickly faded to the silver of the rest of them without using any products. There isn't anything that will prevent them, as they are pretty much just genetic. I like to call them tiger stripes rather than stretch marks. I EARNED those lil extra stripes! Hehe.

Feeling so paranoid right now, I haven't felt anything more than flutter since last weeks kick, so I am looking forward to tomorrows midwife appointment to get a heartbeat!! 

I have a huge bump, but of course the uterus is still below my belly button so most of it is just my insides (and fat!) being pushed up and out!! Lol.


----------



## ChristiansMum

I am so worried, I have has ear ache all day and DH currently has a cold (man flu) and took the last of the paracetamol work and I forgot to get some at the shop so I asked my brother to go get me some and when he brought them round I just took some without checking and an hour or so later I realised they were paracetamol plus and not suitable for pregnant ladies ... I'm so worried now :( x


----------



## sore-boobs

Can I come In? Only just found this thread, I'm due 25th August. X


----------



## flyingduster

OK, here is a pic of me today, at 16 weeks. 
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Photo02240101_zps2vhjbeff.jpg
What is scary is that this is very comparable to my 24 week pic last time...!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome sore-boobs! I just found the thread last week =)

flyingduster, your bump reminds me of me, but you are a little further along. I already look about as pregnant now as I did at 20 weeks last time... I know it is not the baby and have to assume it is "stuff" getting displaced, as you said above!

Christiansmum, I'm sure it is fine. There isn't a lot of drug testing done on pregnant woman for obvious reasons so most stuff just says it isn't suitable. And since you only took it once it is probably fine... just don't take it again now that you know. :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Of course you're welcome sore-boobs ((lol love the name!!)) I'll add yo to the front page <3


----------



## sore-boobs

Thanks, the name comes from my last pregnancy my boobs hurt so bad, was my first pregnancy sign and sure enough at 3 weeks before I got my bfp they hurt again. X


----------



## bananabump

Just booked my gender scan... 3 weeks to go! :) x


----------



## sore-boobs

That's exciting we are thinking about booking one too as they don't tell you at the 20 week one here :( x


----------



## squirrel.

Yay on booking your gender scan. 

We've got ours on Saturday. I'm a bit nervous. My preference would be to have a little girl, as we already have our beautiful boy and I'd love to experience being a mum to a boy and a girl. I'm very sure it's a boy though, but lately lots of people have been trying to convince me it's a girl: from my 12 week scan photo to the symptoms I'm getting (old wives tales I know!). It must have secretly been changing my mind and making me think this is a girl, becaue I'm not sure sure anymore what this baba is. I've also spent the last three months thinking we'll have another boy and imagining my son with a gorgeous baby brother... and in a way, I'll be sad if I find out it's not a boy, as I'll lose this beautiful daydream I've has where I have two little boys... Gosh I'm weird!! I would obviously be absolutely delighted with either, but this nervousness is surprising me. What am I nervous for? To find out it's a boy or to find out it's a girl?

Sheesh! The way my mind goes in crazy circles when I'm pregnant is truly something. :haha:

x


----------



## glbaby1

Has anyone done a 3D/4D scan in previous pregnancies, and if so when did you do it? I had one done with my second baby, but I was a bit late and we could only see facial shots because she was a bit smouched. That was back in 2002, and I can't remember what the said the best time is to do it. 28-30 weeks??? They took a 4D pick at my 12 week scan, but she looked a tiny blob, Lol. My DH can't wait to see, and since The MFM docs are doing my anatomy scan on March 6th, I think they will show us a 4D image, but not sure how clear it will be at 18-19 week.


----------



## bananabump

squirrel. said:


> Yay on booking your gender scan.
> 
> We've got ours on Saturday. I'm a bit nervous. My preference would be to have a little girl, as we already have our beautiful boy and I'd love to experience being a mum to a boy and a girl. I'm very sure it's a boy though, but lately lots of people have been trying to convince me it's a girl: from my 12 week scan photo to the symptoms I'm getting (old wives tales I know!). It must have secretly been changing my mind and making me think this is a girl, becaue I'm not sure sure anymore what this baba is. I've also spent the last three months thinking we'll have another boy and imagining my son with a gorgeous baby brother... and in a way, I'll be sad if I find out it's not a boy, as I'll lose this beautiful daydream I've has where I have two little boys... Gosh I'm weird!! I would obviously be absolutely delighted with either, but this nervousness is surprising me. What am I nervous for? To find out it's a boy or to find out it's a girl?
> 
> Sheesh! The way my mind goes in crazy circles when I'm pregnant is truly something. :haha:
> 
> x

That's exactly the same as me so we can be weird together! Haha I hope your bubs cooperates tomorrow! So exciting xx


----------



## bananabump

glbaby1 said:


> Has anyone done a 3D/4D scan in previous pregnancies, and if so when did you do it? I had one done with my second baby, but I was a bit late and we could only see facial shots because she was a bit smouched. That was back in 2002, and I can't remember what the said the best time is to do it. 28-30 weeks??? They took a 4D pick at my 12 week scan, but she looked a tiny blob, Lol. My DH can't wait to see, and since The MFM docs are doing my anatomy scan on March 6th, I think they will show us a 4D image, but not sure how clear it will be at 18-19 week.

I had one at 28+3 in 2011 and it was perfect and so clear! We'll definitely be having one at 28 weeks again this time..

This is one of the pics compared to one of my son at 10 days old! X

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/c/809/j640.jpg


----------



## glbaby1

Wow! That's amazing! So 28 weeks it is! Thank you.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

GL tomorrow squirrel! With my first pregnancy I was so ready to find out the gender at our 20 week scan, but the sonographer couldn't tell! So we went for a private 3d scan the next day and it was very obvious our baby was a boy... he was pointing his "business" right at us.

Last time I was sure from day 1 that it was a boy, but I doubted myself all the time because I wasn't sure if I just *wanted* a boy and therefore thought it was. I have the same thing this time... I am not sure if I think I know the gender just because I want that gender or if I legitimately think that, iykwim. I don't even know if that makes sense!

Banana- both the baby pic and the pic of your son holding the scan are adorable!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Foosh. I'm thinking of having a can of coke and a mars bar before the scan. Naughty sugar I know and not great for caffeine, but I want baby dancing in there :haha:

Very excited and quite nervous now! Eek! I'll know in just over 12 hours (fingers crossed).

x


----------



## clynn11

3 hours to go for me until my gender scan!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Have fun Cassidy! Hope you enjoy yourself. Update us as soon as possible. Will you be the first to break the girl trend?

x


----------



## flyingduster

I totally get those feelings too! I *want* a girl, so I don't know if my 'feeling' is just desire, or if I actually think I'm having a girl. And half of me is trying to expect a boy and imagine a boy and everything so that I can get my head around it cos I'm so scared I'll be disappointed! I am not finding out the gender early so it'll be at the birth that we find out! I KNOW that all I really care about is a happy healthy baby, and that I will utterly deeply adore another son.... But I do still want a wee girl too! Lol.

I got to hear baby's heartbeat yesterday. Whew! I was getting paranoid, having not had much movements since last week and lack of symptoms now, but she put the wand to my belly and boom, there was baby!! Hubby and Monster were there to hear too which was cool. Monster has been going on about it ever since which is so cute. 

Now the countdown for 3 weeks until my first scan, and will see my midwife again the week after.


----------



## WanaBaba

squirrel. said:


> Yay on booking your gender scan.
> 
> We've got ours on Saturday. I'm a bit nervous. My preference would be to have a little girl, as we already have our beautiful boy and I'd love to experience being a mum to a boy and a girl. I'm very sure it's a boy though, but lately lots of people have been trying to convince me it's a girl: from my 12 week scan photo to the symptoms I'm getting (old wives tales I know!). It must have secretly been changing my mind and making me think this is a girl, becaue I'm not sure sure anymore what this baba is. I've also spent the last three months thinking we'll have another boy and imagining my son with a gorgeous baby brother... and in a way, I'll be sad if I find out it's not a boy, as I'll lose this beautiful daydream I've has where I have two little boys... Gosh I'm weird!! I would obviously be absolutely delighted with either, but this nervousness is surprising me. What am I nervous for? To find out it's a boy or to find out it's a girl?
> 
> Sheesh! The way my mind goes in crazy circles when I'm pregnant is truly something. :haha:
> 
> x

This is Exactly how I felt! X


----------



## WanaBaba

Clynn good luck for your gender scam! So exciting! X


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Exciting to hear what you are having :) tomorrow will be exactly 3 weeks until we find out what we are having. :happydance: Also, a week today I have my next appointment, I hope this time we will be able to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## addy1

So exciting to hear everyone finding out the gender of their babies. I won't for a few more weeks. I have an appointment next week, so will book my anatomy scan then. 

I am desperate to hear the heartbeat. I have not been feeling kicks, but more big movements (when I roll from one side to the other, I feel a the baby shifting position). Looking forward to those kicks though! 

I am still feeling very tired, and four days at Disneyland did not help! Had a wonderful time, but I am exhausted!

I also need to start planning two birthday parties:) Can't believe the girls will be 5 and 2!


----------



## clynn11

Not breaking the girl trend, we're TEAM PINK!!! I'm ecstatic. Zuri Lynn Byrd <3
 



Attached Files:







BABY_9.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4









BABY_12.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









BABY_14.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3









BABY_22.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









BABY_32.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flyingduster

Congrats cassidy!!!!!! Another girl!


----------



## squirrel.

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl Cassidy!!!


Okay, two hours tlll gender scan...

And I'm really nervous!!!!

I am so confused. I was sure this was a boy from the start, but lots of people have convinced me it's a girl and now I really hope it is. With everyone finding out they're having girls I feel like there's this strange pressure :haha: I would obviously be delighted with both and was looking at my beautiful little boy last night thinking how amazing it would be to have another little one just like him, but I won't deny I do have a preference for a girl to experience being a mum to both. I've also always had a deep desire to have a daughter - which I think comes from having had two brothers growing up and always wanting a sister. I think that desire for a sister mutated into a desire for a daughter. I know I will have a split second of sadness if I find out it's another boy (I wish I didn't), but then I also know I will fall in love all over again with that wiggling baby on the screen no matter what it is and be excited about his/her impending arrival. I just wish this hadn't become slightly stressful for me. I didn't feel like this last baby, because it was our first and I really genuinly didn't mind what it was. Had he been a girl, I'm sure I would have been feeling the same about expecting a little boy this time. Yikes! I have to calm down :D

x


----------



## glbaby1

YAH! Go Team Pink! So excited for you. Little girls are the best... Even when they are 13 and hormones are taking over! HA!!! I get to experience that craziness three more times. :) The mother-daughter bond is amazing... Congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Good luck for your scan squirrel :) and congratulations Cassidy xx


----------



## addy1

clynn11 said:


> Not breaking the girl trend, we're TEAM PINK!!! I'm ecstatic. Zuri Lynn Byrd <3

Congrats! Very exciting news:)


----------



## lilmissmup

Yay congrats Cassidy! I am hoping to buck the trend, looks like girls are going to be the majority though!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Well, I had the scan and sorry ladies, but I won't be breaking the trend either. We're having a little GIRL!!! In disbelief. I was so sure it was a boy. Beyond delighted to have one of each! I feel so blessed.

Xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

squirrel. said:


> Well, I had the scan and sorry ladies, but I won't be breaking the trend either. We're having a little GIRL!!! In disbelief. I was so sure it was a boy. Beyond delighted to have one of each! I feel so blessed.
> 
> Xx

Congratulations xx


----------



## lilmissmup

Yay squirrel so glad you will get your wish! :happydance:


----------



## Ichisan

Congrats on all the girls everyone! We have 3 and half weeks till we find out so I'm trying not to think about it too much. I'm a bit torn as we have 2 girls already so in a way another girl would be easier but a boy would be really lovely too. So exciting as we all start to find out :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Lots of team pink! Congrats ladies!

I'll probably find out end of march, I wont know the date til after my appointment this upcoming Thursday! 

I'm thinking boy for myself though, its just the feeling I get when I look at my scan pic


----------



## Damita

Congrats on team pinks! Where's the boys?

Another 23 so weeks for me :rofl:


----------



## tori0713

Oh man, who's going to break the trend?! We find out on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats on all the girls. 

My gut is saying boy for me but I won't know til like april :haha:


----------



## sore-boobs

We won't know for a couple of weeks yet but I think I'm having another girl. X


----------



## clynn11

Congrats squirrel!!!!


----------



## bananabump

squirrel. said:


> Well, I had the scan and sorry ladies, but I won't be breaking the trend either. We're having a little GIRL!!! In disbelief. I was so sure it was a boy. Beyond delighted to have one of each! I feel so blessed.
> 
> Xx[/QUOTE
> 
> Ahh fab news xx


----------



## mel28nicole

I have my appointment Monday and I'll have my scan date then. I had a feeling of a girl all along and now I just know! We will see!


----------



## addy1

bananabump said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had the scan and sorry ladies, but I won't be breaking the trend either. We're having a little GIRL!!! In disbelief. I was so sure it was a boy. Beyond delighted to have one of each! I feel so blessed.
> 
> Xx[/QUOTE
> 
> Ahh fab news xx
> 
> Congrats to you!! :pink:Click to expand...


----------



## WanaBaba

Congrats squirrel I'm glad you got your little girl :)


----------



## ChristiansMum

We find out 21/3 and I think we are team blue. Since I got my BFP I have said boy! Got my other 2 right so let's see if I'm right again :) xx


----------



## JJsmom

Wow! So many girls already!! Good luck to those with gender scans coming up!!!

I am getting ready to have my 12 week scan done on Thursday. They want to make sure of the dates so I'm excited to see my little bean again!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I find out Friday if nobody beats me to the punch I think il be the one to break the trend. Everyone including sonographer said this is a boy pregnancy even said at 13 weeks she'd guess boy lol.


----------



## LoveCakes

I think we are girl too. We said we didn't want to find out but are starting to get tempted...

16 week midwife appointment tomorrow, hubby coming to to hear the hb for the first time! 7 scans since 6 weeks and still haven't heard it. I'm hoping to change from my gp to the hospital midwife as dr is an hour and a half round trip from work and the clinic only runs Monday lunchtime.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I was right when I was pregnant with Gavin, so I am pretty sure I am having a girl, only 2 more weeks, and 6 days until we find out :happydance:


----------



## LoveCakes

Yay had a good appointment, midwife is lovely and I can get an appointment at 3.30 so should be able to work that. She found the heartbeat straight away, no measurement but she let us take a recording so I worked out around 150bpm. Also she said from where my uterus is she thinks I might be a bit further along. Next appointment is 20 week scan!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

As posted in our Facebook group, we have booked our gender ultrasound and it's next Wednesday, March 5 :happydance: only 9 more days! Still thinking we might be team pink, but part of me is starting to think we're having another boy. Guess we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## WanaBaba

I think I've just felt my first movement! Was sitting looking on my phone when I felt a few little twitches, then again a few minutes later. I can't help but doubt myself and think maybe it was just wind... But I'm sure it was baby, it was quite strong and felt different.


----------



## clynn11

LoveCakes- at my last midwife appt. she said my fundal height was measuring like 17.5 to 18 weeks when I was only 15w5d. But we just had our private gender scan at 17 weeks and my babe was measuring basically spot on at 17w1d. I have an anterior uterus that sticks out further my doc said, maybe you do too? Glad you heard the hb :) :)


----------



## clynn11

It looks like so far our 'mommies gender intuition' has been pretty spot on with all the girls! I started to doubt myself the last few weeks, but low and behold- my first inclination was right!!


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck to those of you with scans coming up! 

As far as mother's intuition goes with me, I was all wrong :D I kept saying boy, boy, boy. I think it was because I wanted a girl badly, but didn't want to get my hopes up though, as a part of me was starting to constantly think about it being a girl (even called her she a few times). I had dreams it was a girl, all the old wives tales were pointing girl and everyone who looked at my 12 week scan said definitively girl! I fought it though, telling myself it was another boy, but no, everything and everyone else was right and she's a little lady! I still can't believe I'm having a girl. To call her 'her' and 'she' feels weird when we're talking about her. It'll take a while for that to go away I think. When my friend was pregnant after me with a girl, I couldn't get my head round it then either as I'd always been used to thinking of little babies on the inside as hims. Ramble over :haha:

x


----------



## mel28nicole

My gender scan is March 21st!! Can't wait!!


----------



## LoveCakes

clynn11 said:


> LoveCakes- at my last midwife appt. she said my fundal height was measuring like 17.5 to 18 weeks when I was only 15w5d. But we just had our private gender scan at 17 weeks and my babe was measuring basically spot on at 17w1d. I have an anterior uterus that sticks out further my doc said, maybe you do too? Glad you heard the hb :) :)

Thanks :) I was also dying for a wee so it may have pushed things about a bit. I've had quite a few scans and they've all been within a week of my dates.


----------



## Buttons_01

Congrats to all you ladies finding out what your having! I cant wait for the gender scan. 13th March cant come quick enough, really want to go shopping haha.

i can definitely feel baby now. Can even see his/her kicks! AND caught it on camera .. Was so happy. :)


----------



## glbaby1

Congrats Squirrel and welcome to Team Pink:happydance:


----------



## Bellybump89

Scan pictures from NT scan :) 
We saw boy parts! Tech said it was 75% sure it was a boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sore-boobs

Congratulations, you broke the girl trend. X


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations :) the girl trend is now broken x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bellybump89 said:


> Scan pictures from NT scan :)
> We saw boy parts! Tech said it was 75% sure it was a boy

Congrats! Look like you broke the trend :)


----------



## glbaby1

YAH!!! First boy! Congrats!!!


----------



## addy1

Congrats on your boy:) 

My ultrasound is scheduled for April 3rd.....I am not sure I want to wait that long! I might pay for a private scan just to find out the gender. This is my last baby, and I really want to start the nursery and planning for one last time. DH won't even talk names until we know!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats to all the ladies who have found out the gender! I am so jealous, it will still be a few weeks for us.

I have thought "girl" from the start, but that might just be wishful thinking like I was saying before. I know all pregnancies are different, it just seems everything is the total opposite this time around! Chinese calendar says girl, and was right for DS.

I have started getting a really sharp stabbing pain, enough to make me stop what I'm doing. It has only happened twice and while I am sitting down. I looked it up and the only thing I could find was round ligament pain. No bleeding or anything and I am still picking up a solid HB on the doppler, so I am not really worried... just wondering if anyone else has had it? Sharp stabbing, doesn't last long, just above the pubic bone.


----------



## Bellybump89

Thanks everyone! I really felt like this one was another girl and the tech said well, that doesn't look like a girl to me..! After that every time she would go to get measurements it kept popping out.. Lol no denying that


----------



## addy1

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who have found out the gender! I am so jealous, it will still be a few weeks for us.
> 
> I have thought "girl" from the start, but that might just be wishful thinking like I was saying before. I know all pregnancies are different, it just seems everything is the total opposite this time around! Chinese calendar says girl, and was right for DS.
> 
> I have started getting a really sharp stabbing pain, enough to make me stop what I'm doing. It has only happened twice and while I am sitting down. I looked it up and the only thing I could find was round ligament pain. No bleeding or anything and I am still picking up a solid HB on the doppler, so I am not really worried... just wondering if anyone else has had it? Sharp stabbing, doesn't last long, just above the pubic bone.

I get them all the time! Happens when I roll over in bed, or even when I cough or sneeze. Very painful!


----------



## navywag

yea i get round ligament pain too, had a cold the last week and omg the pain when i cough or sneeze is awfull!!
i was silly and forgot to book my 16 week appointment, called today and they cant get me in untill next week, so looks like ill be having an 18 wk app instead! 
havnt got my scan appointment through yet either, hopefully it will be in the next 4 weeks as im so impatient already! x


----------



## clynn11

BellyBump89- Would you like me to put you team blue, or are you planning on waiting until you know for certain? Congrats!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Buttons_01 said:


> Congrats to all you ladies finding out what your having! I cant wait for the gender scan. 13th March cant come quick enough, really want to go shopping haha.
> 
> i can definitely feel baby now. Can even see his/her kicks! AND caught it on camera .. Was so happy. :)

Congrats to all the little girls and to the first boy!! :D It's so exciting to see what everyone's finally having, and for team yellows it'll be a wonderful surprise at the end ^_^

We had an ultrasound today, and I begged the tech to try and look for us... unfortunately baby didn't want to really show what was going on down there... there was a split second where she said she caught a glimpse when he/she moved one of their legs but it wasn't clear enough and our little one still looked so tiny on the screen I can understand where she's wondering what she actually saw. She's thinking we're going to be having a boy, BUT, because it was only a split second and wasn't as clear as she wanted it to be, she said it also could have been the cord she actually saw.... however she said she's leaning more towards Boy ^_^

We have our next ultrasound appt on March 11th so we'll be close with you Buttons ^_^ I'm going to have them try again but from what she said, I'm leaning towards team Blue with her :D


----------



## Bellybump89

clynn11 said:


> BellyBump89- Would you like me to put you team blue, or are you planning on waiting until you know for certain? Congrats!

You can change it! My next scan isn't until April and I'm thinking about booking a private one.. Not sure yet. All I know is we all saw boy parts lol


----------



## Damita

Yay a boy :)

Happy 18 weeks to me :)

We think :blue: here but still on team :yellow:


----------



## mirandaprice

I'll find out tomorrow when my anatomy scan is, it'll prob be 4 weeks from tomorrow...but I'm gunna try and see if they'll let me have an earlier appointment since there page says between 18-20 weeks!

I told my husband to ask to hear the heartbeat if they don't bring out the doppler, cause I'm too chicken to ask haha


----------



## HWPG

MP, my dr told me from now on (starting at 16 weeks) they would minimally do a doppler/heartbeat at each visit. you should DEF not be afraid to ask - my dr had it in her pocket and just whipped it out. and it takes 2 seconds and you just have to uncover a spot beneath your belly button, so not even invasive or hard to do. just ask!


----------



## mirandaprice

My sister said they should bring out the doppler...but I dunno, last time I went in for the NT scan, he made a comment like "I wasn't gunna, but because you saw the heart beat I figured I could let you hear it too" I thought it was kinda bad taste the way he said it. So I hope he just brings out the doppler again, it's small so its not like its a big extravagant task!


----------



## Jett55

Where I go the normal appointments are short pee in a cup, asked questions, and as far as I know they listen to the heartbeat every time.


----------



## LoveCakes

Me and hubby had a big silly argument last night about when 20 week scan is. Annoyingly he was wrong, I was thinking of my 41 week one. On the bright it's a week earlier than I thought at 19+4. Just over 3 weeks to go!

Wow look at all the girls! My dad has everyone so convinced its a girl well all be shocked if I end up team blue. I don't care either way so it'll be a fun surprise.


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

Theres a lot of team pink in here. Hoping im team blue. Find out in two weeks :) 

My due date changed to the 27th :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Eeeekkkk find out tomorrow what the sex of baby is :-D I won't be sleeping tonight! Lol


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87 said:


> Eeeekkkk find out tomorrow what the sex of baby is :-D I won't be sleeping tonight! Lol

Good luck with your scan tomorrow :) 

My scan is in 3 wks and 1 day (not that im counting!) started to feel definite movements as well ... Its all starting to feel real now x


----------



## tori0713

We're having one active, healthy baby girl! My instinct was wrong, but she's too precious and I love her so much already!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tori0713 said:


> We're having one active, healthy baby girl! My instinct was wrong, but she's too precious and I love her so much already!

So happy for you, congrats :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Tracie87 said:


> Eeeekkkk find out tomorrow what the sex of baby is :-D I won't be sleeping tonight! Lol

Good luck at your scan tomorrow!

6 more days for me. Getting excited and anxious!


----------



## mirandaprice

My dr appointment went well this morning, got to listen to the heartbeat! And Dr said my fundal height is measuring spot on to how far along I am, and I now have an anatomy scan date: March 27th! 8:30am!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Tori! Good luck tomorrow Tracie! Glad everything went well MP!
:flower:

I have a bit of a rant, sorry ladies....

I got a phone call from our adoption practioner the other day, she was "checking in"... so basically calling to find out if I had miscarried or not. She didn't put it like that, but I know that is what she was doing, trying to see if we would be continuing with the adoption or not. We had been talking for less than a minute, I told her I had made it through first tri and everything looks really good. Her response? "Oh, well if you decide you would prefer to just have an older child instead, just let me know. I would be happy to match you with an adoptive family; I have tons of waiting families that would love to have your baby! And you could continue with your international adoption...." I had no idea what to say to her, I have no idea what would make her think that is something we would do!! She was fully aware of how hard we had tried to have a second bio child. Anyway, it wasn't bad enough she said it once, but then at the end of the call she brought it up again and told me to talk to DH about it and let her know, because she has counselled many birth families and, since we are both quite healthy, pretty much anyone would want our child... she even said "Heck, I would take your baby!". WTF! It made me so upset. I understand why people adopt out their children, but this suggestion was for us to willing "give up" our child to avoid what? Dirty diapers? Spit up? Potty training? OMG so angry!!

And on a good note, I cheered myself up by finally scanning our scan pic from 10w5d...

edit: And YAY!! I'm a lemon now =)
 



Attached Files:







10w5d cropped.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## clynn11

WOW! That is absolutely ridiculous I can't believe she would even suggest that. Obviously adoption is a beautiful and wonderful thing, you were going through the process TO adopt, so why would you want to put your biological baby up for adoption?? Some people, seriously.


----------



## Damita

Whoa how rude of her


----------



## mirandaprice

Adoption is a wonderful thing but why in the world would someone give up their child they tried so hard for to adopt another one?


----------



## JJsmom

Just had an ultrasound this morning to verify my due dates and they show me a week ahead so I'm back to Aug 29th which is right around where I originally thought!! It was so exciting see the baby with a heart rate of 160 exactly! Now I can't wait til 20 weeks so we can find out the gender!! Only 7 more weeks or so!!


----------



## flagirlie7

Well, it's a boy and a girl for us! Boy has a few minor issues (missing artery in umb cord, minor fluid in a kidney and missing bubble/amnio fluid in belly, which might be coz it's still early)... We are hoping future u/s will clarify and these issues will go away!


----------



## ChristiansMum

flagirlie7 said:


> Well, it's a boy and a girl for us! Boy has a few minor issues (missing artery in umb cord, minor fluid in a kidney and missing bubble/amnio fluid in belly, which might be coz it's still early)... We are hoping future u/s will clarify and these issues will go away!

Congratulations on a boy and a girl :) just thought I would add my DS was born with a 2 vessel umbilical cord x


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats on your little boy _and_ girl Flagirlie! I knew two people in my expecting club with my son whose babies had two-vessel cords (and one also had a 1:2 chance of Downs) and both were born of them were okay.

Foosh I find that absolutely astonishing that she would say that to you. How could she have said something so ridiculous and insensitive when she knows how hard you've tried for a second baby? Maybe you should call her or her line manager and explain why it's so inappropriate for her to have said that so that she won't do it to anyone else! Sorry she made you so upset. It would have made me really upset too.

Bellybump congrats on your little boy, first to break the trend :)


This didn't happen with my last pregnancy, I never knew anyone else who was pregnant, but since I announced the gender and the fact that we're pregnant on facebook at the weekend, three people have announced they're due in August/September as well! One is my cousin, and the other school friends, who though I rarely see now, remember feeling as close to as sisters. So strange :) 

x


----------



## HWPG

foosh, i find her statement so preposterous i laughed! "oh sure, let me just cook this baby for 9ish months, give it up, and then get another child at some time". crazy! i can totally see why you were astonished!


----------



## Jett55

Jjs mom your due date us now the same as mine :)


----------



## addy1

Congrats flargirl on your boy and girl! Hopefully at your next ultrasound, everything will be perfect with your little boy:)

I wonder if the adoption practitioner realized afterwards how stupid her comments were?? :dohh:

Bellybump, congrats on your little boy :blue:

I am really jealous of everyone finding out! I have to wait until April 3rd! :cry: We really do not have the option of a private scan here, so I will be waiting. My belly has really popped though this last week. Wishing I was feeling movement though! I thought with this one being my third, it would come a lot sooner! Wondering if the placenta is in the way or something??


----------



## AerisandAlex

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Congrats Tori! Good luck tomorrow Tracie! Glad everything went well MP!
> :flower:
> 
> I have a bit of a rant, sorry ladies....
> 
> I got a phone call from our adoption practioner the other day, she was "checking in"... so basically calling to find out if I had miscarried or not. She didn't put it like that, but I know that is what she was doing, trying to see if we would be continuing with the adoption or not. We had been talking for less than a minute, I told her I had made it through first tri and everything looks really good. Her response? "Oh, well if you decide you would prefer to just have an older child instead, just let me know. I would be happy to match you with an adoptive family; I have tons of waiting families that would love to have your baby! And you could continue with your international adoption...." I had no idea what to say to her, I have no idea what would make her think that is something we would do!! She was fully aware of how hard we had tried to have a second bio child. Anyway, it wasn't bad enough she said it once, but then at the end of the call she brought it up again and told me to talk to DH about it and let her know, because she has counselled many birth families and, since we are both quite healthy, pretty much anyone would want our child... she even said "Heck, I would take your baby!". WTF! It made me so upset. I understand why people adopt out their children, but this suggestion was for us to willing "give up" our child to avoid what? Dirty diapers? Spit up? Potty training? OMG so angry!!
> 
> And on a good note, I cheered myself up by finally scanning our scan pic from 10w5d...
> 
> edit: And YAY!! I'm a lemon now =)

How awful :( I don't know if I'd of been able to hold my tongue, I might have started off with 'Excuse me?' and seen if she would have changed her tune and she continued I'd of let her had it... God bless you for being able to stand her saying such things


----------



## Buttons_01

Had my 16 week appointment this morning even though i'm 18 weeks tomorrow haha. i didn't get to listen to Bubba's heartbeat :( thought i would of been able to. was a quick appointment really, the midwife checked my blood pressure and took my urine sample. They came back normal which is good :). hope i get to listen to the heartbeat at the 20 week scan. Fingers Crossed.

Hope everyone is doing okay with their pregnancies and good luck to those of you waiting to find out what you're having :) .. i am very anxious but also very excited! .. can't wait to go shopping for a girl or boy :)


----------



## ChristiansMum

Buttons_01 said:


> Had my 16 week appointment this morning even though i'm 18 weeks tomorrow haha. i didn't get to listen to Bubba's heartbeat :( thought i would of been able to. was a quick appointment really, the midwife checked my blood pressure and took my urine sample. They came back normal which is good :). hope i get to listen to the heartbeat at the 20 week scan. Fingers Crossed.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay with their pregnancies and good luck to those of you waiting to find out what you're having :) .. i am very anxious but also very excited! .. can't wait to go shopping for a girl or boy :)

I have my 16wk midwife appointment on Tuesday and I will be 17+6 I hope she will listen to the heartbeat. Did u ask?

3wks today and I have my 20wk scan x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Was there a reason why they didn't listen to the heartbeat, I am pretty sure they would've been able to hear it. That's :wacko:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

flagirlie7 said:


> Well, it's a boy and a girl for us! Boy has a few minor issues (missing artery in umb cord, minor fluid in a kidney and missing bubble/amnio fluid in belly, which might be coz it's still early)... We are hoping future u/s will clarify and these issues will go away!

awww one of each, how lovely. Congrats hun <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Is it Wednesday yet? I'm getting so excited about our gender scan. We are throwing a gender reveal party next Saturday and aren't announcing it to anyone until then. I hope I can hold out lol


----------



## Jett55

Gender reveal parties are so neat but I always get too excited & blurt stuff out so we're just going to do a pic on fb to announce it :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

So we're back from the scan and as expected we're expecting a little boy:blue:
So excited :-D he was far from shy in showing off his boy bits! Lol cheeky boy.


----------



## Jett55

Congrats :D


----------



## 28329

Aww, boys are lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## Buttons_01

I didn't ask. i should of but i thought they checked automatically, i guess not. Hopefully on the 13th we will hear it


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Just got home from my 14 week appointment. We got to hear little bub's heartbeat. It was jumping between the 140's and 150's. She was so nice, she was scheduled us for a "check up" scan on Monday :happydance: DH won't be able to go, but Mom is coming to keep an eye out on Gavin for now. They will both be coming with me. :happydance: maybe we will have "maybe" a gender prediction.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

There's a private ultrasound place in Calgary that does private scans for $175. We decided we're going to try and book one for around my birthday in May (I'll be 30 this year). I think it's the perfect birthday present to me!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Kitteykat, we are due the same day. :flower: 

Yay for all the ladies who have gotten to see or hear bubs the last few days! Congrats Flagirlie and Tracie on finding out your genders!

And thanks ladies for the support regarding the awful things the adoption lady said. I think I will send her an email to let her know how inappropriate she was.

So I went back to the beginning of the thread and read through everything! You ladies had so many interesting conversations already. And I noticed there are a number of ladies in Canada, I'm in Toronto. Yay! Last time I think I was the only Canadian in our thread.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Kitteykat, we are due the same day. :flower:
> 
> Yay for all the ladies who have gotten to see or hear bubs the last few days! Congrats Flagirlie and Tracie on finding out your genders!
> 
> And thanks ladies for the support regarding the awful things the adoption lady said. I think I will send her an email to let her know how inappropriate she was.
> 
> So I went back to the beginning of the thread and read through everything! You ladies had so many interesting conversations already. And I noticed there are a number of ladies in Canada, I'm in Toronto. Yay! Last time I think I was the only Canadian in our thread.

I'm Canadian! We're just outside of Calgary in Okotoks.


----------



## flyingduster

I ditched the Facebook group the other day cos it was too hard to keep up on there so I simply wasnt!!! Lol. I can keep up on here easier though.  

17 weeks snuck up on me this week! Only 2 weeks now until my first scan!!! Yay!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Tracie on your little boy! I agree with 28, boys are lovely :)

17 weeks has snuck up on me too. I turn 17 weeks tomorrow, though my scan isn't for another 4 weeks or so. I have it at 20+5 on the 27th of March. We have my little boy's 2nd birthday to look forward to in the meantime, so I reckon time will fly by!

I think I'm starting to show ever so little now, which is exciting and I'm definitely feeling little jabs now, which is also super exciting. After finding out I have another anterior placenta I was worried I wouldn't feel movements till after 19 weeks like I did with my son, but no, I'm getting proper little pokes. Very light, but unmistakably my little girl saying hello. 

x


----------



## navywag

Hubby felt squishy moving for the first time tonight! Such a magical moment! And got our scan appointment for the 18th of march!! Hope everyone else has had a day as great as mine :-D xx


----------



## addy1

I think I am feeling the baby turning or moving side to side (more if a pressure type feeling), but no distinct kicks yet. I hope this little one does not make me wait too much longer. 

Anyone else not feeling movement yet? I thought forsure with this one being my third, I would feel it sooner. 18 weeks on Tuesday, so any day now would be nice!!


----------



## WanaBaba

I just started feeling my baby move at 18 weeks, I have an anterior placenta. I haven't felt any big kicks or anything yet but once or twice a day I feel like pokes and also the pressure feeling you mentioned. X


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow. I just stopped by to let you girls know I'm pregnant again! A little disheartening to seeing how many losses in the group though


----------



## squirrel.

Congratulations Hopeful!! Lovely news. I hope this is a sticky bean for you and you have a wonderful healthy and happy nine months. There were a heartbreakingly large amount of losses and even as recent as a few weeks ago. First trimester can be a worrying time. I hope it's smooth sailing for you :)

x


----------



## mel28nicole

Please tell me this is happening to you girls lol. It's so embarrassing.

I'm still suffering from morning sickness, sickness in general actually. Ending up puking up my dinner right after eating it last night. Anyways the last 3 times I've puked, I PEED MY PANTS!! I don't know if it's just the force from puking or not or if my bladder is so weak with baby getting bigger. Luckily I've only gotten sick at home so it's not as bad but I'm afraid if I am out and get sick, I don't want to pee again! Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats hopeful! Happy and healthy 9 months!

Mel - I havnt peed when puking, but I've passed gas, like unexpected amounts while puking. It's probably the pressure from throwing up thats causing you to pee, hope the m/s stops for you soon!

Last night I'm almost positive I felt a distinct poke from baby! It only happened once, but if it was baby I'm over the moon excited!


----------



## 28329

Congratulations hopeful, that's fantastic news!

Well ladies, we're having a girl. So happy.


----------



## ChristiansMum

hopefulfor1st said:


> Wow. I just stopped by to let you girls know I'm pregnant again! A little disheartening to seeing how many losses in the group though

Congratulations :) hope this is your rainbow baby xx


----------



## sore-boobs

mel28nicole said:


> Please tell me this is happening to you girls lol. It's so embarrassing.
> 
> I'm still suffering from morning sickness, sickness in general actually. Ending up puking up my dinner right after eating it last night. Anyways the last 3 times I've puked, I PEED MY PANTS!! I don't know if it's just the force from puking or not or if my bladder is so weak with baby getting bigger. Luckily I've only gotten sick at home so it's not as bad but I'm afraid if I am out and get sick, I don't want to pee again! Has anyone else had this happen?

Oh yes! Luckily I was at home too! X


----------



## LoveCakes

Hopeful that's so wonderful! Fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## AerisandAlex

hopefulfor1st said:


> Wow. I just stopped by to let you girls know I'm pregnant again! A little disheartening to seeing how many losses in the group though

That's great news sweetie! :) This can be your rainbow baby :)


----------



## clynn11

Congrats on your rainbow bfp Hopeful!!!

28329- Congrats on the baby girl!! So many girlies!!!


----------



## Ashley8806

This is a lil embarrassing... but is anyone else crazy horny? Its like I could do it all day long :blush:


----------



## navywag

mel28nicole said:


> Please tell me this is happening to you girls lol. It's so embarrassing.
> 
> I'm still suffering from morning sickness, sickness in general actually. Ending up puking up my dinner right after eating it last night. Anyways the last 3 times I've puked, I PEED MY PANTS!! I don't know if it's just the force from puking or not or if my bladder is so weak with baby getting bigger. Luckily I've only gotten sick at home so it's not as bad but I'm afraid if I am out and get sick, I don't want to pee again! Has anyone else had this happen?

im soo there with you lol, thank goodness ive been at home!! Its not been a full pee, just a bit lol
my sickness has been very forcefull the times ive peed so im guessing its just the pressure as never pee when im not puking!! Glad to know im not the only one, the most recent was this morning, my husband and 7yr old nearly wet themselves laughing at me when i got upset about it!!!! X


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, yay hopeful!!!! Congrats hun! I hope that a whole heap more of those losses can come back and say the same thing soon too! Xxx

And yes, I have been WAY more horny than usual too! Hehe. I remember it last time too that I was horny in the second tri. Hubby thinks its great. Lol!

It's march now; my scan is this month!!! Yay!!!! I haven't seen baby yet so I am very excited! I feel heeeeaps of movement now, I love it so much. The movements are really gentle still and I don't feel them on the outside so hubby hasn't felt anything yet either, but I can feel them and it keeps me sane to know baby is happy and wriggly.


----------



## Damita

hopefulfor1st said:


> Wow. I just stopped by to let you girls know I'm pregnant again! A little disheartening to seeing how many losses in the group though

Great news! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## WanaBaba

hopefulfor1st said:


> Wow. I just stopped by to let you girls know I'm pregnant again! A little disheartening to seeing how many losses in the group though

So pleased for you, congratulations and I hope this is your rainbow baby x


----------



## WanaBaba

Ashley8806 said:


> This is a lil embarrassing... but is anyone else crazy horny? Its like I could do it all day long :blush:

Omg yes :blush:


----------



## addy1

So happy for you Hopeful! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 more months!!


----------



## LoveCakes

Yep to horny. I'm finally awake after 9pm and after no sex for literally 3 months due to fear then bleeding I'm SO happy to be back in action again. So is hubby lol we would have had sex every night before so he's been a bit neglected...


----------



## clynn11

Yes to peeing when you puke. It's just a little, but now sadly I have to stuff TP down there before I start wretching because I know it's gonna come out. Ugh!!

And yes to horniness!!! Lol. Although DH is kind of freaked out after our 3D u/s the other day. He said, "Now I saw what is actually in there!"


----------



## Ashley8806

Haha dh isn't freaked out he's just loving it. I can't help but be a little embarrassed with him though I feel like a crazy woman :(


----------



## mel28nicole

I feel like I've been a little more horny than normal.. But with my fiancé working 14 hour night shift days we don't really get any time unless I jump on top on him when I'm trying to wake him up lol!

I'm glad others have experienced the peeing!! My episode last night was bad, usually it's just a little but I had a puddle on the floor!! It's getting to the point where I'm just gonna take the Zofran every day regardless if I feel nauseous or not. When I feel nauseous I puke within a couple minutes and the Zofran doesn't kick in quick enough :(


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I haven't experience peeing from puking, but I have experienced peeing from sneezing really bad. I piddle in my pants a little bit every time I sneeze and I hurry and run to the bathroom, Gavin looks at me like I am a crazy woman :) 

Getting a check up scan tomorrow. So excited. DH will not be able to come with me, but my Mom is coming so she can watch Gavin while I am on the table. :) My midwife appointment last Friday, we heard the heartbeat and it ranged from 140-150. She also mentioned, we may be able to see a little wee-wee or a lady part so she mentioned don't be surprised if the technician surprises you on what you are having. :)


----------



## HWPG

Yes to hirny!
Yes to feeling movement, and it still being only on the inside.
No to puke-peeing, sorry.
Yes to being starving or full, because each time I eat it only takes a small amount of food to make me full... But then I'm hungry again quickly!


----------



## LoveCakes

clynn11 said:


> And yes to horniness!!! Lol. Although DH is kind of freaked out after our 3D u/s the other day. He said, "Now I saw what is actually in there!"

I thought I could feel movement the other day when we were having a cuddle (don't think it was though) and told OH, and um i slowed him down a bit. I think it's just making it a bit more real to both of us that there's a baby in there. Not sure how I'll feel having sex when I can actually feel the baby properly move!


----------



## WanaBaba

LoveCakes said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> And yes to horniness!!! Lol. Although DH is kind of freaked out after our 3D u/s the other day. He said, "Now I saw what is actually in there!"
> 
> I thought I could feel movement the other day when we were having a cuddle (don't think it was though) and told OH, and um i slowed him down a bit. I think it's just making it a bit more real to both of us that there's a baby in there. Not sure how I'll feel having sex when I can actually feel the baby properly move!Click to expand...

Last time round when I was in the later months baby would start moving around whilst in the middle of dtd and my belly would change shape haha I have to admit it was pretty weird for both of us lol. Think we stopped doing it soon after haha.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I found in my first pregnancy that, generally, during DTD, baby was rocked to sleep with the movements. I could only really feel my uterus being pushed out a bit (if that makes sense?). :sex:

I have DEFINITELY been more randy than usual... and more than last time too. I don't think pregnancy affected me in that way at all last time. This time, I'd make DH do it three times a day if I could! :p :haha:


----------



## addy1

I have been feeling super anxious and uneasy about this whole pregnancy. I just can't shake the feeling that things are not going well. I finally borrowed a doppler from a friend, and have put my mind at ease:) Heard a beautiful heartbeat today.....150bpm. Very cool to hear. Should have borrowed it sooner. :dohh:

This will make waiting until April 3rd for my ultrasound that much easier. (Although I do wish it was sooner!!)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I haven't been pukey, just random gagging...no peeing though.

I have been horny, but that was tempered by some bleeding (brown) after the first 3 times we DTD this pregnancy. We had another go last night and no bleeding today, so I am hoping we are in the clear. Doc said it was fine, but still made me nervous.

I think I have felt a couple of flutters, nothing consistent. I'm very excited for DS to be able to feel the baby. He has been so cute wanting to see my belly, kissing it, telling the baby he loves him/her. He even got angry with DH the other day because he didn't tell the baby good bye and I love you before heading out for work... made him come back upstairs and say it. lol

Glad you were able to get your hands on a doppler Addy! I would probably have had a complete mental break if I didn't have one, I have been so worried.

mel28- some people kinda jumped down your throat about the facebook rant! that wasn't very nice. I don't like venturing out into the main forums, that sort of reinforced it. You should be able to rant about what you want without fear of being judged and told it is a silly. Lots of people post about things that don't relate to me but that doesn't mean I am going to go an point out all of the reasons they shouldn't post it. :hugs:


----------



## mel28nicole

LilFooshFoosh said:


> mel28- some people kinda jumped down your throat about the facebook rant! that wasn't very nice. I don't like venturing out into the main forums, that sort of reinforced it. You should be able to rant about what you want without fear of being judged and told it is a silly. Lots of people post about things that don't relate to me but that doesn't mean I am going to go an point out all of the reasons they shouldn't post it. :hugs:

Haha thank you! I've seen some people talk about how creepy a guy was for checking them out, but I can't rant about a girl on Facebook? Sometimes I really wonder! We are all pregnant and we all get annoyed and it may be for dumb reasons, but we all have a right to rant!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies for those of you who aren't on the Facebook group. We had our scan yesterday, and everything is looking great. :thumbup: The legs are measuring one week behind, so we may have a short little lady/man on our hands again :) Gavin's leg's are short, but I am only 5'1" and DH is only 5'7". So it's understandable, at least the baby won't be a giant. The heartbeat was also 137.

They just got taught how to do 4D, so they were nice enough to try it on me, well baby was at a perfect angle, but as soon as she brought the different wand out, it flipped. But we did get a chance to see it's little butt crack, and thighs. 

Here are the ultrasound pictures they gave us. 
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/541/nx5o.jpghttps://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/28/edod.jpghttps://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/35/yer1.jpghttps://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/30/rwxw.jpghttps://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/35/ghtq.jpg


----------



## Ashley8806

One week till our gender ultrasound! Having a little run in with the stomach flu today :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Our gender scan is in 25 hours! Eeeekk so excited :)


----------



## MrsBaby2

Hi everyone:flower:

Can I join?

I have been reading this thread for the last couple of days and now I finally got to the last page. Hurray.

First of all, a big hug to all the people who lost their angels. It happened to us recently and I know how hard it is. I hope you all get your angels back soon.

Right, back to me. I'm 14 weeks pregnant with baby no. 2. 

Can my details be added to the front page? My due date is 30th August and I predict we are going to have a baby girl. My next scan is in less than 2 weeks, on 15th March. We are going to find out the gender. I would love to share my 12 weeks scan pics but not sure if I can attach it from my phone. 

I need to learn how to add a ticker as you ladies and also the August sign :).


----------



## bananabump

MrsBaby2 said:


> Hi everyone:flower:
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> I have been reading this thread for the last couple of days and now I finally got to the last page. Hurray.
> 
> First of all, a big hug to all the people who lost their angels. It happened to us recently and I know how hard it is. I hope you all get your angels back soon.
> 
> Right, back to me. I'm 14 weeks pregnant with baby no. 2.
> 
> Can my details be added to the front page? My due date is 30th August and I predict we are going to have a baby girl. My next scan is in less than 2 weeks, on 15th March. We are going to find out the gender. I would love to share my 12 weeks scan pics but not sure if I can attach it from my phone.
> 
> I need to learn how to add a ticker as you ladies and also the August sign :).

Heyy :) I'm due the day after you and we've got our gender scans on the same day.. how exciting! What makes you think you're having a girl? I still haven't got a gut instinct although as I already have a little boy, I can see me having another. Is your first child a boy or girl? Xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MrsBaby2 said:


> Hi everyone:flower:
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> I have been reading this thread for the last couple of days and now I finally got to the last page. Hurray.
> 
> First of all, a big hug to all the people who lost their angels. It happened to us recently and I know how hard it is. I hope you all get your angels back soon.
> 
> Right, back to me. I'm 14 weeks pregnant with baby no. 2.
> 
> Can my details be added to the front page? My due date is 30th August and I predict we are going to have a baby girl. My next scan is in less than 2 weeks, on 15th March. We are going to find out the gender. I would love to share my 12 weeks scan pics but not sure if I can attach it from my phone.
> 
> I need to learn how to add a ticker as you ladies and also the August sign :).

Welcome, and congrats :)


----------



## MrsBaby2

bananabump said:


> Heyy :) I'm due the day after you and we've got our gender scans on the same day.. how exciting! What makes you think you're having a girl? I still haven't got a gut instinct although as I already have a little boy, I can see me having another. Is your first child a boy or girl? Xx

How exciting that your due date is the day after me :happydance::happydance::happydance:.

We do have another baby girl (she's 1 so will have 2 babies under 2 :cloud9: ) and I feel we will have another baby girl...perhaps because I have load of baby girls clothes :blush::haha:

Are all chatting on facebook or here?
What time do you have your scan booked? We need to be there after 12 pm. Looking forward to see my baby again. 

I have also got a doppler (it just arrived yesterday :happydance:) so that helps me a bit...but still, I want to see my baby every week :dohh:. It would be fantastic to have my on scan :haha::haha::haha:.


----------



## ChristiansMum

MrsBaby2 said:


> Hi everyone:flower:
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> I have been reading this thread for the last couple of days and now I finally got to the last page. Hurray.
> 
> First of all, a big hug to all the people who lost their angels. It happened to us recently and I know how hard it is. I hope you all get your angels back soon.
> 
> Right, back to me. I'm 14 weeks pregnant with baby no. 2.
> 
> Can my details be added to the front page? My due date is 30th August and I predict we are going to have a baby girl. My next scan is in less than 2 weeks, on 15th March. We are going to find out the gender. I would love to share my 12 weeks scan pics but not sure if I can attach it from my phone.
> 
> I need to learn how to add a ticker as you ladies and also the August sign :).

Congratulations :) I will also have 2 under 2 and a 5 year old! 

How is everyone feeling? Had a tiny amount of spotting yesterday but my midwife isn't working till tomorrow. Think I over done it scrubbing the bathroom. 

Got my 16wk midwife appointment tomorrow, even though I will be 18+1 and then got my scan on the 21st x


----------



## MrsBaby2

*ChristiansMum * good luck with the appointment tomorrow. 
I had some spotting at the beginning of this pregnancy and that was scary as I mc before. Try not to stress as it might've happened because of all the hard work you've been doing.

You will hear your baby's heart tomorrow :cloud9: !

Did you start feeling those wonderful movements? 

I think I felt something the other day but not 100% sure. With my first I had anterior plancenta but still manage to feel her at 17 weeks.


----------



## bananabump

MrsBaby2 said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> Heyy :) I'm due the day after you and we've got our gender scans on the same day.. how exciting! What makes you think you're having a girl? I still haven't got a gut instinct although as I already have a little boy, I can see me having another. Is your first child a boy or girl? Xx
> 
> How exciting that your due date is the day after me :happydance::happydance::happydance:.
> 
> We do have another baby girl (she's 1 so will have 2 babies under 2 :cloud9: ) and I feel we will have another baby girl...perhaps because I have load of baby girls clothes :blush::haha:
> 
> Are all chatting on facebook or here?
> What time do you have your scan booked? We need to be there after 12 pm. Looking forward to see my baby again.
> 
> I have also got a doppler (it just arrived yesterday :happydance:) so that helps me a bit...but still, I want to see my baby every week :dohh:. It would be fantastic to have my on scan :haha::haha::haha:.Click to expand...

Aww two little girls would be lovely :) Fingers crossed for you!

Yeh there's a group on Facebook which we use aswell, if you message me your name then I think I can add you to the group :)

My scan is at 3.45pm and my Mum and son are coming aswell as my hubby so I can't wait! One week on Sat! :happydance: I'd have a scan everyday aswell if I could, I love them! I've got a doppler but have only managed to find the heartbeat a couple of times. Definitely feeling little movements though so that's reassuring xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Scan in 5 hours!!! :happydance:


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome Mrsbaby2!

Good luck with all the appointments and scans ladies!


Off topic, but if any of you ladies are constipated I found apple juice works better for me than prune juice (and tastes better)!


----------



## Ashley8806

Good luck with all the scans coming up ladies! I am pretty sure I have felt movement, feeling so blessed!


----------



## ChristiansMum

MrsBaby2 said:


> *ChristiansMum * good luck with the appointment tomorrow.
> I had some spotting at the beginning of this pregnancy and that was scary as I mc before. Try not to stress as it might've happened because of all the hard work you've been doing.
> 
> You will hear your baby's heart tomorrow :cloud9: !
> 
> Did you start feeling those wonderful movements?
> 
> I think I felt something the other day but not 100% sure. With my first I had anterior plancenta but still manage to feel her at 17 weeks.

With DD I had an erosion on my cervix and the last time I got it checked it was still there so I think that's maybe were it came from but I'm going to ask the midwife tomorrow. I hope they let me hear babies heartbeat tomorrow. Feels like I haven't had a pregnancy related appointment in ages ... Well it been 5 weeks :)

Good luck to the ladies with scans coming up. I can't wait for mine x


----------



## MrsBaby2

*bananabump* I have sent you a pm with my fb name.

*DenyseGiguere* How was your scan?
*
ChristiansMum *Ask your midwife to let you hear your baby's heart. She should do it!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Here are some pics from our scan - unfortunately baby was too active and they weren't able to tell the gender. We have booked a private ultrasound for tomorrow afternoon, am hoping baby co-operates. Any tips on how to make sure they can see gender?
 



Attached Files:







BABY_1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7









BABY_2.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 6









BABY_3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7









BABY_9.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









BABY_17.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsBaby2

DenyseGiguere said:


> Here are some pics from our scan - unfortunately baby was too active and they weren't able to tell the gender. We have booked a private ultrasound for tomorrow afternoon, am hoping baby co-operates. Any tips on how to make sure they can see gender?

Awww so cute! I'm looking forward to see my little one next week.

If the baby was too active try not to drink or eat anything sweet. I know that makes them active. Also don't have your bladder full.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Just wanted to quickly share with you ladies, I just had a solid kick that I even felt on the outside :) DH missed it though as he is working till 3am x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MrsBaby2 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from our scan - unfortunately baby was too active and they weren't able to tell the gender. We have booked a private ultrasound for tomorrow afternoon, am hoping baby co-operates. Any tips on how to make sure they can see gender?
> 
> Awww so cute! I'm looking forward to see my little one next week.
> 
> If the baby was too active try not to drink or eat anything sweet. I know that makes them active. Also don't have your bladder full.Click to expand...

Maybe I drank too much water? Was supposed to have a full bladder for the scan.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome MrsBaby2 :flower:

Congrats Christiansmum! I can't wait until we can feel movements from the outside. I also want DS to be able to see the "Alien" belly, when that gets going

Denyse those are lovely pics. If you are paying for a private scan that includes gender determination, they should keep trying until they can see the bits. Sometimes they ask you to drink something or get up and jump or just walk around to try to get baby into a different position. 

I am getting a cold. Not too bad considering there is some nasty tummy flu bug going around, but still kind of annoying. 

Which brings me to a kind of embarassing question! Some ladies were agreeing to the barf/pee question but... Is anyone else really worried about sneezing or coughing and involuntarily passing wind?? I am very paranoid about this, especially at work! It hasn't happened (yet), thank goodness but today I did something really dumb. I had a large meeting today, with approx. 80 of my colleagues and just prior I realized I still needed to eat lunch... so I scarfed down my CHILI and ran off to the meeting.... I don't know why my already gassy self had to have chili for lunch today of all days but my tummy was (quietly) grumbling the whole meeting. I was petrified! Imagine 80 co-workers witnessing a sneeze/fart combo! I would never live it down :( Glad it didn't happen, and I will definitely *not* bring chili for lunch tomorrow.... training day 2.

And I had someone touch my belly today. Sad, but I am about the same size now at 15 weeks as I was last time at 20 weeks. I have only gained 2 pounds though, so I am not terribly worried. It is just slightly embarassing to say I am only 15 weeks when asked how far along I am!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

sorry for the wall of text :blush:


----------



## Ashley8806

Just took these and wanted to share :)
 



Attached Files:







015 copy.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I don't need a full bladder for the scan tomorrow, so I'm thinking/hoping baby will be much more co-operative! If they can't determine gender, they book an additional scan at no additional cost. But I really want to know tomorrow lol.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Just got back from the midwife and heard baby's heartbeat 150bmp :) now the count down is on for my scan! 

DH is taking me and the kids for a day trip this weekend to see his dad at the beach, DS is so excited x


----------



## MrsBaby2

mirandaprice said:


> Welcome Mrsbaby2!
> 
> Good luck with all the appointments and scans ladies!
> 
> 
> Off topic, but if any of you ladies are constipated I found apple juice works better for me than prune juice (and tastes better)!

Thank you for the warm welcome Mirandaprice.


I was constipated with my first and I used to eat lots of prunes and that helped.

*Lilfooshfoosh* Is this your first pregnancy? I was gassy later onto the pregnancy but I haven't fart in public. But in the evening I was terrible. I had so much gas that I felt quite embarrassed. Sometimes pregnancy is not that glamorous as people like to pose.

*Ashley* you look fab. Pregnancy suits you!

*DenyseGiguere* Good luck for today.

*ChristiansMum*:happydance: That sound is divine, right? How can we have such a miracle in our bodies? We are amazing as we can grow life.


----------



## ChristiansMum

I know right! As soon as she put the Doppler on my belly she found the heartbeat but then she started to try and count the bpm and baby moved so she had to try and find it again haha! All my kids are little monkeys even this one x


----------



## mirandaprice

Denyse - Those are a wonderful set of pics. I hope the LO cooperates better today so you can get a clear view of it's boy/girl parts! My dr office says to drink 32 ounces clear liquid over 30 minutes about an hour before appointment (don't think I'll be able to follow that haha) but my sister who went to the same dr office said all she had was a can of coke before her appointment...so I don't think a full bladder matters either way, maybe just drink water instead of anything sugary?

Lilfoosh - I havn't had a sneeze/fart combo yet...but I have passed gas by accident just standing around (luckily no one noticed)

Ashley - you look great!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Ashely - you look great!

Miranda - for the private scan I don't need a full bladder as it's in 3D. They just suggest eating something sweet before the appointment. An excuse to have some chocolate? lol

Scan is in 8 hours - will update once I know more :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsBaby2, this is my second. That being said, everything has been almost the exact opposite this time as it was last time around. Last time I had really bad heartburn all the way through, no gas, no nausea. This time it is gas and nausea, no heartburn!

Good luck Denyse

Lovely pic Ashley :flower:


----------



## mel28nicole

It all depends on how good the equipment is. Newer equipment you don't need a full bladder. They made me empty my bladder for the two scans I've had to get a better picture. Some equipment is easier to have a full bladder but some of the newer things are better without


----------



## ChristiansMum

Mel28- I have just read your signuature and we have our nexts scans on the same day! 


I also have to be careful if I sneeze or cough to hard but I put it down to having had 2 kids already haha x


----------



## Klara0412

Hello! 

Just checking back in! I ended up going to the doctors today because I found a lump in my hooha. It feels like something is falling out, it is awful! I obviously jumped to conclusions and thought it was my cervix or my sac. It wasn't. Apparently it is all just crazy swollen down there and my baby is pressing against a vein too. The joys of pregnancy! 

I am gonna treat myself to a pregnancy massage at the weekend to try and start enjoying pregnancy a bit more again :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is doing OK! Good luck to those with scans coming up!


----------



## mel28nicole

ChristiansMum said:


> Mel28- I have just read your signuature and we have our nexts scans on the same day!
> 
> 
> I also have to be careful if I sneeze or cough to hard but I put it down to having had 2 kids already haha x

That's exciting! I wanted to wait closer to 20 weeks but my fiance works for the gas wells and he's going out of town on the 24th so the 21st is the only day we can do it with him there! What time is yours?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Scan in about half an hour - will update as soon as I can. Praying baby co-operates this time!


----------



## MrsBaby2

DenyseGiguere said:


> Scan in about half an hour - will update as soon as I can. Praying baby co-operates this time!

Good luck!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am thrilled to announce we are team :pink:

:happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

My gender scan is booked for March 27 at 18w5d. 
Met the OB today who was amazing. The babies didn't cooperate for their HB's on doppler, but we saw them on us and its amazing how much they have changed; they look like people now! B wouldn't lay still which seems to be its personality and A was so relaxed, hand behind its head. They develop personalities so quickly...


----------



## ChristiansMum

mel28nicole said:


> ChristiansMum said:
> 
> 
> Mel28- I have just read your signuature and we have our nexts scans on the same day!
> 
> 
> I also have to be careful if I sneeze or cough to hard but I put it down to having had 2 kids already haha x
> 
> That's exciting! I wanted to wait closer to 20 weeks but my fiance works for the gas wells and he's going out of town on the 24th so the 21st is the only day we can do it with him there! What time is yours?Click to expand...

10am UK time. I will be 20+2 when I have my scan, can't wait to find out if we are team pink or blue :) I think it's blue do you have a feeling if you will have a pink or blue bump?x


----------



## ChristiansMum

DenyseGiguere said:


> I am thrilled to announce we are team :pink:
> 
> :happydance:

Congratulations x


----------



## mysteriouseye

DenyseGiguere said:


> I am thrilled to announce we are team :pink:
> 
> :happydance:

Congratulations :) xx


----------



## Arlandria

My goodness!! I havnt been on here in ages! :dohh:

I'm so used to popping on the FB page...

How are we all? 

We have our next scan next Friday and I'm really debating finding out the sex but DH doesnt want too :brat:

xx


----------



## mel28nicole

ChristiansMum said:


> 10am UK time. I will be 20+2 when I have my scan, can't wait to find out if we are team pink or blue :) I think it's blue do you have a feeling if you will have a pink or blue bump?x

9:45am eastern time in US. I had a feeling early on it was a girl but honestly I have NO idea anymore. Everyone is telling me boy so we will see!


----------



## MummyJade

I really need to check in on here more... Just facebook is so much quicker on mobile... ha! 

I hope all is well in the group on here... 

My 20 week scan is 26th March 2pm getting the daughter early from school so she can find out Brother or Sister... Shes counting on a Brother! So fingers crossed shes happy either way! 

x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I think we have name - still trying to get my husband to 100% love it though! lol

*Gracie Barbara Joan Giguere*


----------



## mel28nicole

I hate to bring it up again but who do I add to get into the facebook group?? We have so many posts on here and it's going to take forever to find hahah


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mel28nicole said:


> I hate to bring it up again but who do I add to get into the facebook group?? We have so many posts on here and it's going to take forever to find hahah

If you want to send me a friend request on FB I can invite you :)

https://www.facebook.com/denyse.giguere


----------



## mel28nicole

DenyseGiguere said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> I hate to bring it up again but who do I add to get into the facebook group?? We have so many posts on here and it's going to take forever to find hahah
> 
> If you want to send me a friend request on FB I can invite you :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/denyse.giguereClick to expand...

Thank you!! I was going through all the pages and I was at like page 40 and I still didn't even get to my first post, let alone the one about the group hahah. My name is Melissa Garrison


----------



## mel28nicole

I wanted to share we made our first purchase today. We found this little jersey and hoodie for the Pittsburgh Penguins hockey team!! The jersey is 12 mos and I believe the hoodie is 18 so it may be a while before they wear it but that's ok with me!

When it comes to football he's a Steelers fan and I'm a Dallas Cowboys fan so I have to bare watching my child wear Steelers gear lol! OH said he won't dress the baby in anything Steelers related but hey, we are from Pittsburgh and I rather have my child not get harassed like I was growing up being a Cowboys fan lol!
 



Attached Files:







375765_10152682672574698_903914543_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mirandaprice

I got my little baby a Florida Gators onsie boy or girl, they're gunna be a UF fan :haha: all the other teams here tend to suck! I was looking for a Panthers hockey outfit since I have season tickets but don't think we're gunna renew this year so I'm holding off.

Love the little outfits though Mel


----------



## mel28nicole

Thank you! I never liked hockey until OH came in and I fell in love with it. It's the only team we actually agree on and enjoy watching together so I know our little one will enjoy it too. I'm a HUGE football fan and I don't mind the Steelers but the Cowboys have my heart lol. I found a onsie online that says "Daddy said not to talk to strangers and Cowboys fans." hahaha I was so tempted to get it.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mel28nicole said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> I hate to bring it up again but who do I add to get into the facebook group?? We have so many posts on here and it's going to take forever to find hahah
> 
> If you want to send me a friend request on FB I can invite you :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/denyse.giguereClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I was going through all the pages and I was at like page 40 and I still didn't even get to my first post, let alone the one about the group hahah. My name is Melissa GarrisonClick to expand...

Just added you - sorry it took so long, just as I got your friend request I was leaving work :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Cute Melissa! We are a hockey family, so our child will be in Vancouver Canucks and Winnipeg Jets stuff =P


----------



## mel28nicole

I love all the outfits they have for babies for sports teams!! I won't be surprised if we have a whole drawer filled with sports clothes haha!


----------



## mirandaprice

Im the same as you with hockey..only started watching and going to games cause of my husband, now I love it!

They really do have a lot of cute sports outfits!


----------



## addy1

DenyseGiguere said:


> Cute Melissa! We are a hockey family, so our child will be in Vancouver Canucks and Winnipeg Jets stuff =P

Why not Oilers or Flames?? Haha;)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

addy1 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Cute Melissa! We are a hockey family, so our child will be in Vancouver Canucks and Winnipeg Jets stuff =P
> 
> Why not Oilers or Flames?? Haha;)Click to expand...

Ewwww!!! lol

I live in Calgary (well 10 minutes south in Okotoks) and I can't stand them lol. I grew up in and around Vancouver so I'm a Canucks fan for life!


----------



## flagirlie7

lorojovanos said:


> My gender scan is booked for March 27 at 18w5d.
> Met the OB today who was amazing. The babies didn't cooperate for their HB's on doppler, but we saw them on us and its amazing how much they have changed; they look like people now! B wouldn't lay still which seems to be its personality and A was so relaxed, hand behind its head. They develop personalities so quickly...

Haha so true! Since my first u/s at 6 weeks they were behaving pretty consistently. A was all relaxed and cooperating while B was the opposite. My maternal instinct said A was a girl and B was a boy. I was right!


----------



## addy1

DenyseGiguere said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Cute Melissa! We are a hockey family, so our child will be in Vancouver Canucks and Winnipeg Jets stuff =P
> 
> Why not Oilers or Flames?? Haha;)Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww!!! lol
> 
> I live in Calgary (well 10 minutes south in Okotoks) and I can't stand them lol. I grew up in and around Vancouver so I'm a Canucks fan for life!Click to expand...

Hubby was a Jets fan as a kid and ever since they came back, we have gained quite the collection of clothing for the girls.


----------



## Arlandria

Well I think I've gotten my way!!!!! 

Think we're gonna try and find out hee hee

Next Friday!!! But we're not telling anyone (except you guys of course!) eek xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

Do you ladies find you have 'bigger' days than others? Yesterday I was all bump and today not so much x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all?
We moved last week so finally settled.  
Anybody git anything big planned this year apart from babies? I'm going to a show in June! Must be mad haha but it's my fave! Can't wait no every word haha!!


----------



## mel28nicole

There's so much going on for me! I have my wedding on June 7th and I'm in my best friends wedding July 19th. So much going on!


----------



## MrsBaby2

ChristiansMum said:


> Do you ladies find you have 'bigger' days than others? Yesterday I was all bump and today not so much x

In the evenings my bump is bigger than in the mornings.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Can I get your opinions please??!!?

About a week, maybe a week and a half ago, DH and I decided on a first name. It is early so we might change our minds, but for now this is the name we settled on... For a girl we like Charlotte Louise, for a boy we would use Charles and we aren't sure on a middle name yet. In either case we would call the baby Charlie. Last night all of a sudden it hit me out of the blue, my Aunt got a puppy this past Christmas and I am pretty sure she named him Charlie. I see this Aunt maybe 4 times a year, at most, and I am not sure if I will ever see her dog again.

Would you keep the name? Or would that be enough to make you change it? Our son's name is Jacob, Jacob and Charlie seem to just fit for us. And we have to be careful with our last name too... I don't think we are going to change it, but would that be weird??

Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## mel28nicole

I would keep it! It turns out my grandmas great niece is named Scarlet and if it's a girl we are naming her Scarlet and honestly I have NEVER met this part of the family and I don't really care lol

I like the name and I think you should keep it!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I definitely think you like the name you should keep it :) 

Well ladies, countdown begins for me. Our ultrasound got moved up from Saturday morning, to this Friday evening :happydance: @ 6:30 pm. So incredibly excited. I hope we will find out if we are having a little Sophia, or a little Connor.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I definitely think you like the name you should keep it :)
> 
> Well ladies, countdown begins for me. Our ultrasound got moved up from Saturday morning, to this Friday evening :happydance: @ 6:30 pm. So incredibly excited. I hope we will find out if we are having a little Sophia, or a little Connor.

That's so exciting, good luck! Do you have any intuition about whether you're having a boy or a girl?


----------



## ChristiansMum

I would keep it especially if you don't see you aunt much. I wanted to call DS Charlie but my DH nans dog was called Charlie and we see her every other week so we decided against it x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

DenyseGiguere said:


> KitteyKat2010 said:
> 
> 
> I definitely think you like the name you should keep it :)
> 
> Well ladies, countdown begins for me. Our ultrasound got moved up from Saturday morning, to this Friday evening :happydance: @ 6:30 pm. So incredibly excited. I hope we will find out if we are having a little Sophia, or a little Connor.
> 
> That's so exciting, good luck! Do you have any intuition about whether you're having a boy or a girl?Click to expand...

I have a huge intuition that I might be having a girl, but I don't know if it's just because both DH and I want a little girl, and the fact that we already have a boy. We will see. Also, Gavin says girl a lot. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

KitteyKat, that is just like me! Not sure if it is actual intuition or just desire... our DS first said girl and now always says boy. I just want to be able to start decorating the nursery :rofl:

Thanks for the opinions ladies! My gut is telling me not to discard the name, I'm glad you agree. I was just worried it would be awkward and maybe someone would point out something I hadn't considered. But especially because we see them so infrequently and may never see the dog again... I would just rather not have a dog with the same name as my baby. Oh well! I guess someone else probably already has a dog with that name, so whatever!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh yes, and we just booked a private gender scan for next Monday (in the evening, so we can all go)!! Exciting!


----------



## ChristiansMum

LilFooshFoosh said:


> KitteyKat, that is just like me! Not sure if it is actual intuition or just desire... our DS first said girl and now always says boy. I just want to be able to start decorating the nursery :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for the opinions ladies! My gut is telling me not to discard the name, I'm glad you agree. I was just worried it would be awkward and maybe someone would point out something I hadn't considered. But especially because we see them so infrequently and may never see the dog again... I would just rather not have a dog with the same name as my baby. Oh well! I guess someone else probably already has a dog with that name, so whatever!

A lot of dogs names were I live are human names. There is a dog that lives by my nan called Dave! I wouldn't worry like Alfie is a popular boys name but I know loads of cats called alfie just go with what you and your husband like :) x


----------



## LoveCakes

I'd keep the name, it's lovely :)


----------



## Ashley8806

We had our gender ultrasound tonight but we aren't finding out till sat bc were doing a gender reveal. I'm going crazy!


----------



## clynn11

So exciting Ashley8806! Look forward to hearing what your lil babe is!


----------



## Jett55

Went to the doc today babies hb was in the 150s :cloud9: my gender scan is set for April 8th :)


----------



## flyingduster

Today I lost my first 'baby'; my dog! I got her when I was 15, she would have TURNED 15 this year; I have had her half my life!!! She was my baby, she saw me through sooooo many milestones; moving out of home, boyfriends, marrying hubby, buying our first home, having our first baby.... To have her gone is just unfathomable right now, even though I knew as she got older that her time could come soon... :'( 
My other dog is getting soooo many teary cuddles right now.

But meanwhile, baby is having dancing practise inside me, I can feel sooooo much now. I have our FIRST scan in less than 2 days now! I am giving a craft workshop this weekend and getting a decent amount of cash for doing it; for our wee one income family I am so excited to have some spending money!!! I have already picked out the new babywearing wrap I'm going to buy. Lol.


----------



## mirandaprice

Sorry to hear about your furbaby, flyingduster. I had to say goodbye to mine (who was also almost 15) 2 years ago, I still miss him tons. Big hugs to you!


----------



## Buttons_01

Soo excited! This time tomorrow i will know what i am having! Ahhhhhhhh! .. I think im having a boy because my bump is quite low. Just underneath my belly button and nothing on top. This is what its been like for other people i know who have had boy because i heard girls tend to lie higher? Not sure how true that is though x


----------



## navywag

At this stage in pregnancy everyone's bump is low , as your uterus is only upto your belly button, 
i find out what in having on Tuesday! Good luck with your scan n hope lo co operates! 

flyingduster so sorry to hear about your furbaby , i lost mine a few years ago after getting her when i was 10 , so i know how hard it is x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

You are so strong Ashley!! Do you have it written in an envelope? I would have been tearing into it as soon as we walked out of the office... I am terrible lol

That's great Jett!

Clynn you have been kinda quiet, how is everything going?

Flyingduster, sorry for your loss. I still get sad thinking about my first dog. My parents got her when I was a couple of weeks old, so she treated me like her puppy. She passed away when I was 12, it was heart breaking. I think they stay with you forever. <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

So many scans coming up, so exciting! can't wait to find out what everyone is having :)


----------



## Ashley8806

LilFooshFoosh said:


> You are so strong Ashley!! Do you have it written in an envelope? I would have been tearing into it as soon as we walked out of the office... I am terrible lol
> 
> That's great Jett!
> 
> Clynn you have been kinda quiet, how is everything going?
> 
> Flyingduster, sorry for your loss. I still get sad thinking about my first dog. My parents got her when I was a couple of weeks old, so she treated me like her puppy. She passed away when I was 12, it was heart breaking. I think they stay with you forever. <3

Yes its in an envelope in my purse! I'm giving it to my friend who's making our cake today. I'm dying!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Ashley - you are so patient! We tried to keep it a secret from friends & family for 2 days as we were planning to throw a gender reveal party, but my husband accidentally let it slip to my dad. Instead we had a gender celebration party!

Do you have any intuition about whether you're having a boy or girl?


----------



## squirrel.

Flyingduster - very sorry to hear about your dog :( we had to give away our cats when I was 20 as my parents had divorced and my mum was moving to the Middle East to teach. My dad wouldn't take them because his new wife had cats of her own (I still really resent him for that) so we had to find a new home for them. They were 16 and 13 and were truly the most affectionate and amazing cats you could wish for. They were a part of our family and it broke my heart to lose them.

Ashley - you are so patient, I too would be ripping into that envelope :D the gender reveal cake thing is great. I did one for my husband. I found out on the Saturday that we were having a girl and had to keep it from him a whole 24 hours, because it was his birthday on the Sunday and I wanted it to be a surprise for him. He kept on saying he knew it was a boy judging by the look on my face and the sound of my voice. It was sooooooo hard not to say anything!!! I've attached some pictures of the cake I made!
 



Attached Files:







1966724_10153865995190472_1916083523_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 9









1795673_10153873856710472_953549575_n.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DenyseGiguere

flyingduster said:


> Today I lost my first 'baby'; my dog! I got her when I was 15, she would have TURNED 15 this year; I have had her half my life!!! She was my baby, she saw me through sooooo many milestones; moving out of home, boyfriends, marrying hubby, buying our first home, having our first baby.... To have her gone is just unfathomable right now, even though I knew as she got older that her time could come soon... :'(
> My other dog is getting soooo many teary cuddles right now.
> 
> But meanwhile, baby is having dancing practise inside me, I can feel sooooo much now. I have our FIRST scan in less than 2 days now! I am giving a craft workshop this weekend and getting a decent amount of cash for doing it; for our wee one income family I am so excited to have some spending money!!! I have already picked out the new babywearing wrap I'm going to buy. Lol.

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I know what you're going through, I grew up with my cat and when she passed away when I was 15 I was devestated. We have 3 cats now and couldn't imagine my life without them. 

:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks all. I've had loads of pets; coming from a farm originally I kept everything I could! Lol! But apart from my horse, no one pet has been with me for so LONG! Its just so weird to think she's gone... :'( 

Tomorrow is my scan! We have to leave home at 7:30am to get to the city in time for other appointments, so it'll be an early start for Monster who often doesn't even wake up till 8am!!! Lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lovely cake squirrel!

I know I can't keep secrets from DH. When I got my bfp (both times!) I ran straight into the bedroom woke him up and shoved it in his face!! And this time around I got the positive on Dec. 21st, it is such a nice idea to give your OH the peestick (or a picture of it) for Christmas, but if I tried to hold it in I probably would have burst. If I tried to keep the gender a secret the first time I spoke to him or saw him, which ever came first, I would just yell out the answer

And I can't imagine all the strong ladies who wait until birth to find out!! Omg, my Uncle suggested we wait as "it's the only true surprise", I gave him such a dirty look


----------



## mel28nicole

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Lovely cake squirrel!
> 
> I know I can't keep secrets from DH. When I got my bfp (both times!) I ran straight into the bedroom woke him up and shoved it in his face!! And this time around I got the positive on Dec. 21st, it is such a nice idea to give your OH the peestick (or a picture of it) for Christmas, but if I tried to hold it in I probably would have burst. If I tried to keep the gender a secret the first time I spoke to him or saw him, which ever came first, I would just yell out the answer
> 
> And I can't imagine all the strong ladies who wait until birth to find out!! Omg, my Uncle suggested we wait as "it's the only true surprise", I gave him such a dirty look

That's how I was!!! My fiance was working out of town for 2 weeks whenever I got my positive and I wanted to wait til he came home to tell him but NOPE! I ended up calling him and I'm like "omg babe I'm pregnant" lol and I send him a picture of the test lol. 9 days til our scan and I just can't wait any longer lol. We've been doing all the little gender tests to see what we get. We have mixed lol so I guess we will be surprised!


----------



## Ashley8806

That's an awesome cake! That's why neither of us found out because there's no way I could keep it from him!! :)


----------



## addy1

I get to go for my u/s on the 27th. I am more nervous about the heart and such being ok......is anyone else super nervous about their 20 week scan? I am so worried something will be wrong! I guess maybe because I have been through this twice with two perfectly healthy children.....in my head I can't imagine being lucky for a third time. :shrug:

Hoping to relax after this u/s!! Anyone else totally crazy like me??:haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm a bit nervous too, but it helps I've been able to feel more movement the last few days!

I'm sure everything will be fine, addy1!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yay tomorrow is the BIG DAY!!! <3 Our early gender scan. We are both very excited, it's not until 6:30 pm though. So Mom, I and Gavin are going over to my grandma's house to visit her for the day.


----------



## squirrel.

Have fun at your scan tomorrow Kittey Kat!

I too am a bit nervous about the 20 week scan. I eat well and follow almost all the don't eat lists - the only thing I occasionally do is eat prepackaged salad and don't wash it because I eat lunch in my classroom and I don't have time to go to the staff room to wash it - there and back again is over a 5 minute round trip an with a 45 minute lunch break and waaaaaaaay too much to do, I just don't have time!). I also eat salami occasionally - though here in the UK it's not one of the things that they suggest you don't eat, so not technically breaking any advice there. I do worry though that something might have happened and there will be something wrong. Not a big worry, just a little one!


Brittle nails?? Anyone? I don't know if that's what it is, but I've had two rip today right below the white part. I don't really tend to my nails (not really a nails and make-up person), but luckily they're always in nice condition and take on a naturally nice shape. My thumba dn forefinger nails ripped today though and I so rarely have that happen! Pregnancy related? Maybe a calcium definiciency? Worrying trend! Don't want to have horrible nails for the next four/five months!

x


----------



## mel28nicole

My nails are super long but they are kind of brittle! I was hoping a bottle and one completely ripped off! I think it may be something to do with calcium but I've had major heartburn so I'm taking tums throughout the day which can be use as a calcium supplement so who knows! I'm trying to drink more milk to help.

I also have been on the naughty list for foods. I can't stay away from lunch meat! And I don't like it warm so I tend to eat it cold. I've also been craving sweet stuff and my fiance is afraid I'm going to eat my way into diabetes :( But I can't help it! All I want is fruit punch and jelly beans!!


----------



## mirandaprice

My hair and nails are actually looking much healthier in pregnancy...but its different for everyone so maybe it could be pregnancy related...you can always take biotin to help!

I had to talk myself out of two bags of candy at walmart yesterday, starburst and jolly rancher chews :haha:


----------



## Damita

20 week scan tomorrow here :) super excited to see the babe :) staying on team yellow here though :)


----------



## Buttons_01

Well we had our gender scan today and .... Its A Boy! .. Although i wanted a girl i am super made up and over the moon, all that matters is that it is healthy which he is :) .. Ahhh soo happy!!


----------



## clynn11

Congrats Buttons_01!!!


----------



## sore-boobs

Just had an email from the private Scan clinic offering me a cancellation for tomorrow, I of course said yes and now don't have too wait 3 more weeks to find out what team we're on :) happy happy. X


----------



## bananabump

sore-boobs said:


> Just had an email from the private Scan clinic offering me a cancellation for tomorrow, I of course said yes and now don't have too wait 3 more weeks to find out what team we're on :) happy happy. X

Ah fab news! Mine is tomorrow too :) Can't wait xxx


----------



## Buttons_01

Hello Ladies :)
Just wondering if any of you know what the numbers at the top of the scan mean? .. i feel like i'm going to have a big baby but yet i don't really have a big bump, i still just look a bit podgy under my belly button because that's where he is lying and there is nothing on top lol.


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

we had our scan yesterday and I am going to have my second little boy!! My son is going to have a little playmate!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats on the boys!! Boys are starting to catch up a bit. Good luck ladies with your scans this weekend.


Sore_boobs, a bump up 3 weeks is fantastic!

Buttons, I can sometimes figure out what the numbers mean, but if there was something to worry about I'm sure someone would contact you! Babies, even at this early stage, go through growth spurts. And everyone carries different. Maybe he is just snuggled in down there. Once he gets a little bigger you will definitely see (and feel) a big difference! There won't be any room for your internal organs


----------



## LoveCakes

Loving all the scans! Keep them coming!


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

found out today that im team blue :)


----------



## flyingduster

We had our scan yesterday too, but of course we are staying team yellow so didn't find out gender! It was our first scan this pregnancy so was very cool! AND their measurements put baby at only 2 days older than my guess, which has me very chuffed cos with no LMP it was a bit of a guess! Haha.


----------



## Buttons_01

I cant upload a picture because I'm on my phone but at the top of the scan its say 17.2cm. Ive been told this isn't the baby's size but what would it be? My 12 week scan said 8.5cm but the CRL was 0.64mm. In my notes it doesn't say the CRL for the 20 weeks scan so im confused .. Haha. I asked if everything was fine and she said everything looks perfect so i know om just making myself worse with worry. Jsut wondering was the number is for at the top of the scan.


----------



## clynn11

Congrats to everyone finding out gender! I've updated the title with the new #s :)


----------



## Damita

Congrats on the reveals :)

Our scan went well :) all happy & healthy


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Butterfly!

Glad your scans went well Damita and Flyingduster! Damita was that your first scan as well?

Buttons- I googled, the numbers at the top have to do with the equipment and settings they were using during that scan. The 17.2 (and the 8.5 from your earlier scan) probably refer to the distance of the object, in this case the baby, from the probe; i.e. from the outside of your belly to whatever they were measuring on the baby. :flower:


----------



## ChristiansMum

flyingduster said:


> Today I lost my first 'baby'; my dog! I got her when I was 15, she would have TURNED 15 this year; I have had her half my life!!! She was my baby, she saw me through sooooo many milestones; moving out of home, boyfriends, marrying hubby, buying our first home, having our first baby.... To have her gone is just unfathomable right now, even though I knew as she got older that her time could come soon... :'(
> My other dog is getting soooo many teary cuddles right now.
> 
> But meanwhile, baby is having dancing practise inside me, I can feel now. I have our FIRST scan in less than 2 days now! I am giving a craft workshop this weekend and getting a decent amount of cash for doing it; for our wee one income family I am so excited to have some spending money!!! I have already picked out the new babywearing wrap I'm going to buy. Lol.

I know exactly how you feel about your fur baby, my mums dog died in December. I say my mums dog she was the family dog and we got her when she was able to leave her mum. I was 14 and she was always there, when I got home from school, when I finished school, when I had my son as I was still living with my mum at the time and she would guard him, when I got engaged and when I got married, after I had DD. I used to walk her everyday ect. I was devistated when she just died one day, my brother found her. I still miss her now :( my mum has got a new dog now and I always tell her that he will never replace Millie.


Congratulations to all you ladies that have had your scans recently. I have mine next Friday and I'm excited/nervous. Got a busy few days a head of me now (march is an expensive/busy month) it was my nan&grandads 50th wedding anniversary today and DHs best mates birthday today, my neice's 2nd birthday tomorrow,one of my BIL's birthday Sunday then my mums birthday next Friday then my good friends birthday next Saturday ... Busy,busy,busy!!!x


----------



## flyingduster

Baby!
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Photo02460101_zpsazyd40gs.jpg


----------



## flyingduster

The 17.5cm could have been measuring anything! They measure the placenta and the distance from the cervix, they measure the cervix itself, your ovaries, the head circumference, belly circumference; all sorts!


----------



## Buttons_01

Okay. Thank you


----------



## addy1

Congrats to everyone finding out their gender:) We still have two weeks to wait. I am kind of liking not knowing though! The suspense is kind of fun:))

I am still throwing up!! I feel okay most of the day, but in the morning I am still really nauseous, and a couple times a week, it lasts most of the day. Anyone else?? 

We are having my dd's 2nd b-day party today. Looking forward to lot's of family and friends over to celebrate. Can't believe she is two next Tuesday! Time sure flies!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

For those who aren't on facebook. Here is a picture of our little GIRL :pink: Sophia Lynn

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/280x200q90/191/nnb3.jpg


----------



## sore-boobs

We are on team pink! A little sister for my little girl. Baby was very cooperative and gave us a little wave. :) x


----------



## mel28nicole

I am also still sick. But I'm not nauseous throughout the day. I mostly just get sick in the morning right when I get up or after I eat a big breakfast. If I know I'm going to have a big breakfast I take my Zofran but I only have 2 pills left and I don't see my OB again til the 24th so I have to hold out until then.

Congrats on all the gender scans!! Friday is mine! Can't wait! My MIL just bought 39 items at a baby resale for $50! She got all neutral stuff lol. I was a little annoyed that the resale was a week before I find out but there's another one in Pittsburgh next month that we are going to go to!


----------



## lilmissmup

Congrats on all the scans ladies!!!

I still have to wait 18 days for mine! :cry:


----------



## bananabump

It's a girl!! :pink::pink::pink: :happydance:

Congrats to everyone else who has had their scans! Xx


----------



## clynn11

Congrats on more little girlies! They seem to be dominating the thread <3


----------



## LoveCakes

Congrats everyone! Definitely a run of girls!

3d one is amazing kittykat, I love the little button nose.

My scan is on Thursday and I'm off all week so I hope it goes quickly. After 7 first trimester scans between scheduled ones and bleeding it's been 8 weeks since I saw LO and it feels ages since I was spoiled at the start.

How is everyone doing generally? I actually feel great, I have my energy back and have a nice wee bump coming on.


----------



## Ashley8806

We find out in 4 hours! Eep!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Thank you everyone, we are very excited that it's a little girl, that means we are done until Gavin and her are in 1st and 2nd grade :happydance: Here is a updated scan picture for the front page. 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/585/zu00.jpg


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations in everyone that's had there scan :) I have mine on Friday (6days!) can't wait now :) everyone now thinks it's a boy (like I have said since the beginning) 

I'm so tired tonight had my nieces 2nd birthday party today, looking forward to climbing into bed now x


----------



## squirrel.

Congratulations to everyone who has had a successful scan. So many girls! So many cases of a big brother with a new little sister arriving! 

It's my son's 2nd birthday tomorrow. Two years ago tonight I was in the worst agony I have ever experienced, but it led to the most amazing thing I've ever done with my life. Can't believe these last two years have flown so quickly, but this new little one is kicking me as I type, reminding me it's all still to come once more. Pregnancy emotions have got to me tonight :haha: and I keep crying!

x


----------



## MrsBaby2

We had the gender scan today and we are going to have a baby girl.


----------



## Ashley8806

It's a boy!!!


----------



## bananabump

Congrats on more gender scans! So exciting :) xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

For the most part the mother's intuition on the first page has been correct! Congrats to the ladies you found out, we have ours have tomorrow night. :dance:


----------



## addy1

Congrats everyone:) Such an exciting time!!


----------



## pootle33

Congrats everyone...I can't keep up with all the gender scans. Kind of wished had gone private but for the moment hoping we find out at 20 week scan on 4th April. There are so many girls.... Although that was my intuition I'm starting to think these boys will need to come from somewhere!


----------



## navywag

Wow congrats everyone who has has their gender scan! I have my 20week scan tomorrow lunchtime! Dh is adamant that its a boy! Just hope hes not disappointed if its a girl instead! Xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats on all the recent scans!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Pootle I have been feeling like that too! Every time someone says they are having I girl I feel the likelihood of having a girl go down. I know that isn't how it works, but like you said the boys need to come from somewhere. 

Yesterday I was daydreaming about when baby will be here and I automatically pictured a little boy, I think it is because our first baby is a boy and they are memories meshing with the dreams. It was sweet. And I know DS would love a little brother! :)

My SIL just went into labour! Our newest little niece should be in her mommy's arms today.


----------



## flyingduster

Congrats on all the gender reveals and successful scans in general!! This is way more fun than the heartache of all the angels being found at the last lot of scans!!!! I hope there are lots of rainbow babies on the way by now for those mammas. <3

I am hitting the official halfway mark this week! Wow! I feel baby all the time now, I love it so much. I am waiting to be paid for a workshop I gave in the weekend and then I am buying my new babywearing wrap! So excited!!! It is hemp so I can carry my big boy again too, so will put it to use right away, and then I get to wrap a squish in august toooo!

Any other babywearers here?? I get funny looks from some people when I mention how much a new wrap is gonna cost me, but then they turn around and spend twice as much on a new double stroller... Lol!


----------



## LoveCakes

Lilfooshfoosh how nice your baby will have a little cousin so close in age to play with!

Ended up at the hospital again tonight as I had some brown bleeding over the past few days and it was getting a bit worse. Turns out it's the cervical erosion again probably from a lot of walking over the past few days and some um energetic sex. I happened to mention about my dad being convinced it's a girl and she said well it does look like it and scrolled over as baby wiggled. Our hospital has a no telling policy so we wouldn't have officially found out but looks like probably team pink. I'm glad we went as I can just enjoy 20 week scan on Thursday now.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We are bolstering team blue! :blue: DS gets to be a big brother to a little brother :cloud9: Baby looked big and was wiggling around a bit.

And we have a new niece! Which is really nice, but would be nicer if we didn't live over 4000 kms (that's roughly 2500 miles) apart.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Flyingduster I have a ring sling that I loved with DS, used to wear him around the house, out walking, at the store, to breast feed, on outings (zoo, museum)... But we also had a stroller that we used frequently.


----------



## pootle33

LilFooshFoosh said:


> We are bolstering team blue! :blue: DS gets to be a big brother to a little brother :cloud9: Baby looked big and was wiggling around a bit.
> 
> And we have a new niece! Which is really nice, but would be nicer if we didn't live over 4000 kms (that's roughly 2500 miles) apart.

Congrats!! My DS would love that too! He keeps telling me it's a brother because 'he just knows'!?


----------



## bananabump

Apparently siblings intuition is usually right! My son thought he was having a sister and he is :) x


----------



## navywag

My daughter said this is her baby brother! In 2 hours we will see if she is right!! X


----------



## bananabump

Exciting! :) xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

My son told me DD was going to be a girl before we even found out! This time he says it's a boy ... 3 days and we will find out x


----------



## navywag

Well my dd was right!! Its a boy!! X


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Kids are amazing! Congrats ladies :flower:


----------



## Buttons_01

Congrats on the recent gender scans! 
what do you ladies think of the name Kai? .. Me and my boyfriend said that if its a boy he picks the name and if its a girl i pick the name. As we are having a boy, that is the name he likes. The middle name is going to be Marshall after boyfriends dad. We have looked through different names but nothing is jumping out to us. Everyone we have asked doesn't like the name Kai. But in thinking why should i care. This little boy js our child so we have the right to name him whatever we want


----------



## xEmmaDx

Buttons_01 said:


> Congrats on the recent gender scans!
> what do you ladies think of the name Kai? .. Me and my boyfriend said that if its a boy he picks the name and if its a girl i pick the name. As we are having a boy, that is the name he likes. The middle name is going to be Marshall after boyfriends dad. We have looked through different names but nothing is jumping out to us. Everyone we have asked doesn't like the name Kai. But in thinking why should i care. This little boy js our child so we have the right to name him whatever we want

Love the name Kai and goes really well with Marshall :)


----------



## pootle33

navywag said:


> My daughter said this is her baby brother! In 2 hours we will see if she is right!! X

Can't wait to find out! Two other ladies told me their 1st child's intuition was right?!


----------



## pootle33

navywag said:


> Well my dd was right!! Its a boy!! X

Wow! Ok so I'm thinking more and more we're having a boy!


----------



## lorojovanos

Looks like boys are catching up!

I had a scan yesterday since I fell on the ice, but thankfully everyone is okay and the membrane between the babies is still in tact:)
Baby A had a heartbeat of 141 and Baby B had a heartbeat of 144. My immediate thought was girls!!! My sons HB was always in the high 180's but now I'm hearing girls are higher and my sons may have been a fluke! LOL

We find out next Thursday!


----------



## bananabump

navywag said:


> Well my dd was right!! Its a boy!! X

Congrats! Little boys are fab x


----------



## linz143

Buttons_01 said:


> Congrats on the recent gender scans!
> what do you ladies think of the name Kai? .. Me and my boyfriend said that if its a boy he picks the name and if its a girl i pick the name. As we are having a boy, that is the name he likes. The middle name is going to be Marshall after boyfriends dad. We have looked through different names but nothing is jumping out to us. Everyone we have asked doesn't like the name Kai. But in thinking why should i care. This little boy js our child so we have the right to name him whatever we want

I like the name Kai! But I'm a little biased as that's my nephew's name!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Kai is a lovely name! 

With our first we made up (obviously) fake names to tell people when they asked because we didn't want anyone's opinion on our choice. For some reason people can't help themselves and almost always blurt out something silly or even hurtful/offensive.

We will probably do the same thing with this one, it worked really well, people would just laugh or ask if we were joking and we would change the subject. We would say we were torn and hadn't decided Hubby wants *insert silly name* and I want *insert second silly name*. It was really fun coming up with the names too. Sometimes we would change it up and use different ones if we came up with a new particularly funny one... You just have to know your audience. With friends we used pop culture references and with older family some historical or political reference.

We still got a few comments once our son was born and named, but we just laughed them off and said "Too late, paperwork is already submitted!"


----------



## WanaBaba

Wow congrats on all the scans! Looks like the boys are starting to catch up!

How is everyone feeling? I'm feeling great apart from really bad hayfever, my eyes are so red and itchy and my nose is running none stop and so is red and sore :( will have to try and make a docs appointment to find out if there's anything I can take to help. 

I feel my little baby girl move around every day now :) sometimes only once or twice other days a bit more. Not huge movements but big enough that my oh felt it the other night :) it really is my fave part of pregnancy I love feeling her moving around in there :)

Have my 20 week scan on Friday, so excited!


----------



## clynn11

I love the name Kai! We were thinking about Kairo for a boy, Kai for short. Or another name i've seen is Kaiser, with Kai for short :) 

Congrats on all the gender scans!!


----------



## Jett55

Congrats on all the scans :) 

I've started to notice little movements especially when I lay down I'm so excited for the kicks but I love feeling baby swish around in there :cloud9:


----------



## Jazzbird

Unsubscribed by accident!


----------



## mel28nicole

If the kids intuition is right then it's a girl for us! Both my nieces say girl, the one wanted me to name her Lucky! lol I had a feeling it was a girl early on but I don't know anymore! Everytime I think about it, I picture boy. I will be surprised and excited either way! 3 more days til we find out!

I had my first dress fitting yesterday and surprisingly it fits fabulous! I still have a lot of room, which is great with a corset back. She even said I may not even need a bra with how much support it gives me! We'll see about that... hahaha.

But on my way home my engine blew in my car!! :cry: I guess wasn't very good with the oil changes... Luckily I was off the high way and found a Park N Ride to coast to. It's not a big deal tho. It's a 1992 piece of crap. I only paid $300 for it and I should be able to get that back when I scrap it. My fiance is in the process of trying to get a truck and I'll be able to have his car.


----------



## glbaby1

Wow! So exciting to read about all of the gender scans. Congrats to all and Kudos to those of you who have the discipline to be team yellow. I would have loved that surprise with any of my four pregnancies, but I couldn't stand not knowing. Can't believe so many of us are already halfway there! August will be here before we know it but if my little girl is anything like her sisters, she will arrive a few weeks early. Can't wait!!!:)


----------



## flyingduster

I am beginning to lean to thinking it's another boy now, even though watching the DVD of the scan again I couldn't see what I thought I saw on the day! Lol. I just need to find a boy name I love to get in to it more...

And Kai would be a bit of a weird name here in New Zealand, because the word kai is Maori for food and is a word commonly used by everyone or anyone even within English sentences almost like a slang word. Lol. But it is your choice and if you love it, then love it and screw anyone else!!!! Lol


----------



## ChristiansMum

I'm officially 20 weeks today :) got woke up to baby kicking this morning, it doesn't matter how many babies you have it's still special. We have given up with names we are just waiting till a name just comes to us or we see a name we like or hear a name we like x


----------



## MrsBaby2

ChristiansMum said:


> I'm officially 20 weeks today :) got woke up to baby kicking this morning, it doesn't matter how many babies you have it's still special. We have given up with names we are just waiting till a name just comes to us or we see a name we like or hear a name we like x

Congratulation. You are half way there :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ashley8806

So dh is completely dead set on a name... I know someone who's son is this name but I'm just not sold on it. He is so excited though I don't know what to do. Its Braxton. It kinda reminds me of braxton hicks contractions.... I dunno. Lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats on all the recent scans!


----------



## clynn11

In all honesty, Braxton reminds me of braxton hicks contractions as well and i'm not too big of a fan :hugs: We all have different tastes though!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ChristiansMum said:


> I'm officially 20 weeks today :) got woke up to baby kicking this morning, it doesn't matter how many babies you have it's still special. We have given up with names we are just waiting till a name just comes to us or we see a name we like or hear a name we like x

Happy half way due date buddy  we had the same woken by little mr having a party. 
We've chosen a name, we get mixed reviews which makes me doubt it, but it no how much OH loves the name so I couldn't do it to him. I really like it to, just other pols comments get to me.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87 said:


> ChristiansMum said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially 20 weeks today :) got woke up to baby kicking this morning, it doesn't matter how many babies you have it's still special. We have given up with names we are just waiting till a name just comes to us or we see a name we like or hear a name we like x
> 
> Happy half way due date buddy  we had the same woken by little mr having a party.
> We've chosen a name, we get mixed reviews which makes me doubt it, but it no how much OH loves the name so I couldn't do it to him. I really like it to, just other pols comments get to me.Click to expand...

Happy half way due date buddy too you as well :) x


----------



## addy1

I have my 20 week appointment today in a couple hours, and my ultrasound next week. Still super nervous about the u/s, but getting more and more excited. I am still thinking boy....but at the same time, I would bet money it is another girl:) Haha, does that even make sense?? :haha:

Braxton is becoming more popular where I am from, and a lot of people shorten it to Brax. I think it is cute:)


----------



## mel28nicole

Braxton is a cool name. A girl I know named her son Paxton and I liked it too.

I found out my fiance can't come to the ultrasound on Friday :( He is getting promoted at work, something he has been waiting on for 2 months and there is 5 hours worth of paper work to do. He gets tomorrow off but he has to be there at 7am Friday :( So I'm going with my MIL and his grandma and we will look away at the potty shot and have her write it down and we will open it when he gets home. We also get to record it on a DVD so he can watch some of it too.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Ok I'm feeling the pressure of having no names picked out now one of my SILs is pregnant (i think she is 13-14 weeks now) and she has been on Facebook boasting about how they already have both a boys and a girls name picked out plus middle names! I'm 20weeks and all we have picked out are middle names for a boy! That's it!!! It's her 1st baby so I think she is just a bit excited about it all x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We had a scare today! TMI This morning just before work I had a blob of mucous that was about the size of a cap from a plastic pop bottle. It was mostly clear but there were streaks of red and brown blood. I also had a small clot. This was accompanied by some cramping and a sore back...it was very scary. :cry:

My doc's office wasn't open until 1pm and they told me to come in right away (which was even scarier to be honest). They thought I might be going into preterm labour, at 17 weeks that is definitely no good. But everything turned out ok; my cervix is still thick enough and closed, they did a U/S and baby is measuring 5 days ahead. The doc told me to take it easy, keep walking to a minimum and call L&D if I need to.

Hope everyone else is well. 

Don't feel pressured to come up with a name Christiansmum! You will come up with the perfect name and you have lots of time still.


----------



## LoveCakes

20 week scan tomorrow! Not till 4pm so will have all day to kill :(


----------



## flyingduster

I am 20 weeks today too!! :-D 
And we had a full girls name and a fill boys name chosen before we'd even conceived our first... Lmao. This time we have a full girls name (different to the one we had last time too. Lol) but noooooooo idea for a boy yet.


----------



## LoveCakes

Scan went really well, all good and I was pretty spot in with my dates based on ovulation. They put me forward a day. We got some lovely photos :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations :) got my scan tomorrow I can't wait x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats to everyone who has hit the half way mark! It's exciting

GL with your scan tomorrow Christiansmum.

Lovely pic Lovecakes


----------



## Ashley8806

So excited I have been feeling little bubs all day long ... might be the sugar high from my birthday treats today ;) but he sure is bouncing around!


----------



## LoveCakes

Happy birthday Ashley! Do you have any plans?

I noticed baby was quite active yesterday but lots of sugar for the scan plus all the pressure on my tummy at it must have kept them awake :)


----------



## ChristiansMum

Had our scan and everything is perfect and we are team BLUE! I was right :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ashley8806

LoveCakes said:


> Happy birthday Ashley! Do you have any plans?
> 
> I noticed baby was quite active yesterday but lots of sugar for the scan plus all the pressure on my tummy at it must have kept them awake :)

Thanks! We went to a hotel here that has a waterpark wed night with the kids for fun and then tomorrow we are going out to dinner with some friends :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ChristiansMum said:


> Had our scan and everything is perfect and we are team BLUE! I was right :) x

Congrats! <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

LoveCakes said:


> Scan went really well, all good and I was pretty spot in with my dates based on ovulation. They put me forward a day. We got some lovely photos :)

Congrats hun <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Happy Birthday Ashley!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Please tell me I'm not the only one at almost 21 weeks and still have 24/7 morning sickness.


----------



## mirandaprice

I don't have 24/7 ms, but I do have it still. Some days I'm fine, some days I feel sick all day. I still throw up occasionally. I'm 19+3


----------



## pootle33

My nausea has reduced finally in the last day or two. I hope you get some relief soon!! So much for first trimester only....think this is just to give us light at the end of the tunnel...then we get there and find out it's not true!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

I brought my baby's first item today, it's a little baby grow with the design of woody from toy story :) x


----------



## Jazzbird

Denyse - I'm not being sick (haven't vommed since week 16), but I'm permanently nauseous. About 2 minutes after eating I get a horrible taste in my mouth which only goes away whilst eating - although I feel sick when I'm eating as well.

It's miserable!!! I'm thinking it won't go away til I've given birth. I've stopped hoping it will go away. 

Hugs to you!


----------



## mel28nicole

We are team pink!! :pink: Very surprised even though I initially thought girl but I kept imagining boy!! But nope that is definitely a girl in there! I'm 18+3 but she's measuring ahead at 19+1 so they are thinking I might have GD but other than that everything is perfect! We didn't get a good face shot because she decided to stand on her head at the end of the ultrasound hahahaha


----------



## addy1

mirandaprice said:


> I don't have 24/7 ms, but I do have it still. Some days I'm fine, some days I feel sick all day. I still throw up occasionally. I'm 19+3

I am exactly the same way. I throw up about once a week now.....each week I think it will be my last.....and then there it is again! Haha. Oh well, it could have been a lot worse!!

Congrats to everyone who just found out their baby's gender! 6 days until I find out:) Getting so excited!


----------



## WanaBaba

Congrats to all the ladies finding out the genderd! So eexciting! And some lovely scan pics.
Had my 21 week scan yesterday and baby is looking healthy :) couldn't find out the sex so I'm really glad I had that private scan at 16 weeks now! Thinking of booking another 3d scan around 30 weeks before oh is deployed as it only costs 25 euros here in Germany! 
We have been given our c section date! 22nd July :) so excited! 17 and a half weeks until I meet my baby!!


----------



## WanaBaba

This is the scan pic we got. Her little face :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1980.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MummyJade

I say this every time, I really need to catch up on here... Congrats on all the scans!! 

I am having a easy pregnancy (touching wood i dont jinx it).. My 20 week scan is on Wednesday at 2pm.. (UK time)... I am swaying towards a boy, but i dunno if thats cos we have a daughter and one of each would be nice... I am happy girl or boy though... 

x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies, 

Some very sad news from us. Our baby boy was born sleeping on March 22nd at 9:28 pm. He was tiny and perfect. We got to hold him for a bit. He will forever be loved and missed. 

We are devastated. Thank you in advance for your condolences as I will be taking a break from the forums.

We wish you the very best for your pregnancies and hope that none of you will ever experience anything as crushing as this has been for us.

~Foosh


----------



## addy1

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Some very sad news from us. Our baby boy was born sleeping on March 22nd at 9:28 pm. He was tiny and perfect. We got to hold him for a bit. He will forever be loved and missed.
> 
> We are devastated. Thank you in advance for your condolences as I will be taking a break from the forums.
> 
> We wish you the very best for your pregnancies and hope that none of you will ever experience anything as crushing as this has been for us.
> 
> ~Foosh

I am so very sorry for your loss. Prayers and condolences to you and your family. Rest in Peace sweet baby boy.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Some very sad news from us. Our baby boy was born sleeping on March 22nd at 9:28 pm. He was tiny and perfect. We got to hold him for a bit. He will forever be loved and missed.
> 
> We are devastated. Thank you in advance for your condolences as I will be taking a break from the forums.
> 
> We wish you the very best for your pregnancies and hope that none of you will ever experience anything as crushing as this has been for us.
> 
> ~Foosh

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you all at this awful time xxxx :cry:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Some very sad news from us. Our baby boy was born sleeping on March 22nd at 9:28 pm. He was tiny and perfect. We got to hold him for a bit. He will forever be loved and missed.
> 
> We are devastated. Thank you in advance for your condolences as I will be taking a break from the forums.
> 
> We wish you the very best for your pregnancies and hope that none of you will ever experience anything as crushing as this has been for us.
> 
> ~Foosh

Oh honey I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lilmissmup

Oh my god I am so sorry to hear that. 

Take care of yourselves, I am devastated for you :cry:


----------



## MummyJade

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Some very sad news from us. Our baby boy was born sleeping on March 22nd at 9:28 pm. He was tiny and perfect. We got to hold him for a bit. He will forever be loved and missed.
> 
> We are devastated. Thank you in advance for your condolences as I will be taking a break from the forums.
> 
> We wish you the very best for your pregnancies and hope that none of you will ever experience anything as crushing as this has been for us.
> 
> ~Foosh


Massive hugs to you and your family... x


----------



## Ashley8806

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Fly high sweet boy. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Foosh I am so so sorry for your devastating loss. How terrible. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

x


----------



## clynn11

I am so extremely sorry for your loss. There are no words. Your baby boy is resting peacefully. Sending you so much love <3


----------



## HWPG

Foosh, so so so sorry for your loss. Many thoughts and hugs to you.


----------



## LittleMinx

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Some very sad news from us. Our baby boy was born sleeping on March 22nd at 9:28 pm. He was tiny and perfect. We got to hold him for a bit. He will forever be loved and missed.
> 
> We are devastated. Thank you in advance for your condolences as I will be taking a break from the forums.
> 
> We wish you the very best for your pregnancies and hope that none of you will ever experience anything as crushing as this has been for us.
> 
> ~Foosh


I am so so sorry for the loss of your baby boy :hugs: 

RIP Little Man -- Fly High :angel: xx


----------



## pootle33

Such heartbreaking news. I'm lost for words. :hugs:


----------



## ChristiansMum

Foosh, I'm so sorry for your loss :( it must be so heartbreaking and RIP to your little man xx


----------



## bananabump

Foosh I'm so so sorry for your loss. It's absolutely heartbreaking. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Damita

Omg floosh so so sorry for your loss - RIP little one


----------



## WanaBaba

So heartbreaking to hear this. I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts go out to you and your family xx


----------



## Wanna007

So sorry to hear about your loss. Sending you loads of hugs and prayers xx


----------



## LoveCakes

Oh no foosh, I know there are no words to help but I'll keep you in my prayers. X


----------



## KitteyKat2010

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family <3


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Is anyone else struggling to sleep? I can't get comfy for the life of me. If I lay on my left hip my leg goes dead, if I lay on my right the same, if I lay on my back the boy kicks crap outta me lol. I can't win.


----------



## bananabump

Tracie87 said:


> Is anyone else struggling to sleep? I can't get comfy for the life of me. If I lay on my left hip my leg goes dead, if I lay on my right the same, if I lay on my back the boy kicks crap outta me lol. I can't win.

Meee! I remember this all too well from my last pregnancy and it only gets worse unfortunately. It's driving me crazy! I'm shattered especially with a poorly toddler demanding my attention 24/7 at the moment! The joys of pregnancy :( lol xx


----------



## MrsBaby2

I'm really sorry to read that Foosh. There is nothing to say to help just take your time and please please let us know about you as soon as you come back to this forum. We all thinking of you.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I struggle with sleep some nights, other nights I am fine :) I finally found a pillow that I can put between my legs that isn't too puffy....so the dog can sleep next to my belly. She is a huge cuddler...and she likes to touch my belly at all times especially when she is sleeping, must feel safe for her. The pillow is at my parents house, so I have to steal it when they aren't there :haha:


----------



## LoveCakes

Ew so I got a letter saying I had a yeast infection. I rang the community midwife 10 days ago due to increased watery discharge and was told it was normal. Then last week was in due to some bleeding and they took a swab which turned out to show a yeast infection so it was worth going in!

I've never had one so was worried it would affect the baby but the midwife says no, I just have to get one pessary from the GP. Pregnancy is amazing!

On the plus side baby has been moving more in the daytime today so I've been enjoying that :)


----------



## glbaby1

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Some very sad news from us. Our baby boy was born sleeping on March 22nd at 9:28 pm. He was tiny and perfect. We got to hold him for a bit. He will forever be loved and missed.
> 
> We are devastated. Thank you in advance for your condolences as I will be taking a break from the forums.
> 
> We wish you the very best for your pregnancies and hope that none of you will ever experience anything as crushing as this has been for us.
> 
> ~Foosh

So sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers :(


----------



## 28329

Oh foosh, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AerisandAlex

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Some very sad news from us. Our baby boy was born sleeping on March 22nd at 9:28 pm. He was tiny and perfect. We got to hold him for a bit. He will forever be loved and missed.
> 
> We are devastated. Thank you in advance for your condolences as I will be taking a break from the forums.
> 
> We wish you the very best for your pregnancies and hope that none of you will ever experience anything as crushing as this has been for us.
> 
> ~Foosh

I'm so sorry Foosh :hugs: You are in my thoughts and prayers :cry:


----------



## AerisandAlex

We are team :blue: !
Our little BOY - Cameron Robert Clarke

Sorry I haven't been on much, we've been having headache after headache at home and it's been very hard to get on and update as often as I'd like to but have been trying to at least keep up with the facebook group posts as best I can.

But we did have our 20 week anatomy scan this morning and we found out we're having a little boy :) So we'll have one precious girl and 2 little boys in our household, and I'm surprised but my daughter was asking for another brother so she's happy to find out that's exactly what we're having :)

I'm actually a bit surprised, but thrilled, I thought for sure we were having a little girl lol
I can finally put updated pictures on here too yay!
Here's our little Cameron :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/scan0002_zps53bab140.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/scan0001_zpsb3f6c450.jpg​


----------



## Jazzbird

Team pink for me! We found out this morning. 

So sorry Foosh - can't imagine the heartbreak. Xxx


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh Foosh, no!! How heartbreaking... My thoughts are with you and your family... :'(


----------



## xEmmaDx

MummyJade said:


> I say this every time, I really need to catch up on here... Congrats on all the scans!!
> 
> I am having a easy pregnancy (touching wood i dont jinx it).. My 20 week scan is on Wednesday at 2pm.. (UK time)... I am swaying towards a boy, but i dunno if thats cos we have a daughter and one of each would be nice... I am happy girl or boy though...
> 
> x

Yor scan is same day and time as mine!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Sorry Foosh :( xxx


----------



## addy1

xEmmaDx said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> I say this every time, I really need to catch up on here... Congrats on all the scans!!
> 
> I am having a easy pregnancy (touching wood i dont jinx it).. My 20 week scan is on Wednesday at 2pm.. (UK time)... I am swaying towards a boy, but i dunno if thats cos we have a daughter and one of each would be nice... I am happy girl or boy though...
> 
> x
> 
> Yor scan is same day and time as mine!!!! Can't wait!!!Click to expand...

Mine is tomorrow (Wed) as well.....getting so excited!


----------



## xEmmaDx

Had my 20 week scan today and I'm having a little boy!!! I am in love already!1 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10013095_603373273085422_495297045_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DenyseGiguere

xEmmaDx said:


> Had my 20 week scan today and I'm having a little boy!!! I am in love already!1 :cloud9:

Congrats!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jazzbird said:


> Team pink for me! We found out this morning.
> 
> So sorry Foosh - can't imagine the heartbreak. Xxx

Congrats!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Less than 12 hours until we know, *hopefully* what these little ones will be:)


----------



## WanaBaba

Lovely scan pic Emma, congrats on your little boy :)

Lorojovanos good luck for your scan and I hope you get to find out the genders, how exciting!

Can I ask how much weight you ladies have put on? Is it really bad that I've put on a stone and a half already? :blush: damn chocolate cravings!!


----------



## bananabump

I haven't put any on yet! Everyone is different though x


----------



## lorojovanos

I was a bit worried as I'm almost 19 weeks and have only put on 10lbs!


----------



## Ashley8806

I have actually lost 10 pounds, though I'm not sure how. My diet isn't exactly the healthiest :blush:


----------



## Jazzbird

Unsubscribed by accident!


----------



## ChristiansMum

I have put on 2lb that's it, at that was at week 16. I think I had put on more weight with my other 2 at this point x


----------



## addy1

I have put on 10lbs, same as with my girls. I usually gain 20-24lbs. It really depends on the person.


----------



## mirandaprice

My mama's intuition was right, having a little boy!


----------



## xEmmaDx

I've put on about a stone already.


----------



## WanaBaba

Ok now I feel huge :(


----------



## clynn11

I've put on 13lbs. Almost 22 weeks.


----------



## lorojovanos

I am team pink and team blue!!!!


----------



## HWPG

20lbs, almost 22 weeks. meh - i complain about it all the time in other threads but like everyone says, we're all different! i've been fortunate to continue exercising 3x a week, and the belly sticks out straight in front of me. i say, if the dr isnt worried, i wont be either!
that being said, baby K is kicking me so much these days! i love it, i feel him every day now. if he would just kick *forward* instead of backward, it would be nice to a) feel him outside and b) nto have him kick my intestines all the time!


----------



## LoveCakes

lorojovanos said:


> I am team pink and team blue!!!!

Aw how perfect :)

I haven't weighted myself for a week or two but had put on 8.5 lb.


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm still under 3 pounds of my starting weight :) Thank you morning sickness! lol


----------



## flagirlie7

lorojovanos said:


> I am team pink and team blue!!!!

Congrats!! We are too, one of each, surely excited!! 

Anyway I beat you all, ladies, put on about 22lbs so far but I'm 21 weeks and twins. Let's see if my newly discovered gest diabetes will slow things down. I wanted to be 24 lbs by 24 weeks. I was fairly average weight before pregnancy if that matters. Also I've been feeling flutters since 7-8 weeks pregnant (!) but no real regular kicks yet :(


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I haven't put on any weight yet. My huge belly is all baby :)


----------



## addy1

It's a boy:)


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations to all the ladies that have had there scans recently :) 

Mine was a week ago and it feels like it's been ages since iv seen baby :( xx


----------



## Buttons_01

Monthly check up with the midwife this morning! :)


----------



## xEmmaDx

Boys are catching up. My little man is kicking like mad these days. Love watching my tummy move knowing that's him in there <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mel28nicole said:


> I'm still under 3 pounds of my starting weight :) Thank you morning sickness! lol

LOL me too! almost 22 weeks and still throwing up daily. Loads of fun! :haha:


----------



## mel28nicole

DenyseGiguere said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> I'm still under 3 pounds of my starting weight :) Thank you morning sickness! lol
> 
> LOL me too! almost 22 weeks and still throwing up daily. Loads of fun! :haha:Click to expand...

If I don't puke in the morning, I end up puking my food at some point so I have zofran for that. But I still don't have a large appetite so I only eat 3 small meals a day. The doc only wants me to gain 7-12 pounds so I'm happy I'm still under!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mel28nicole said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> I'm still under 3 pounds of my starting weight :) Thank you morning sickness! lol
> 
> LOL me too! almost 22 weeks and still throwing up daily. Loads of fun! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If I don't puke in the morning, I end up puking my food at some point so I have zofran for that. But I still don't have a large appetite so I only eat 3 small meals a day. The doc only wants me to gain 7-12 pounds so I'm happy I'm still under!Click to expand...

I gained 35 pounds when I was pregnant with my son - I don't think that will be happening this time around lol. I'm usually sick once a day - most of the time it's been in the morning. I keep trying to remind myself that the baby is healthy, so I can get through all this sickness, but after 22 weeks I've had enough of being this sick.


----------



## LoveCakes

Lovely moment last night when hubby felt baby for the first time! We were watching tv in bed and baby normally kicks in the one spot but was moving all over the place. I put hubbys hand on my bump then baby then went shy before giving one final kick to his hand before going to sleep lol. Weirdly they must have been in a new position because when I looked down my bump was lopsided :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

LoveCakes said:


> Lovely moment last night when hubby felt baby for the first time! We were watching tv in bed and baby normally kicks in the one spot but was moving all over the place. I put hubbys hand on my bump then baby then went shy before giving one final kick to his hand before going to sleep lol. Weirdly they must have been in a new position because when I looked down my bump was lopsided :)

Awwww what a precious moment <3 my husband hasn't been able to feel the baby move yet, I'm thinking it will happen soon though :)


----------



## Buttons_01

My baby boy must be kicking pretty hard then because my boyfriend has been able to feel him for a few weeks and we can both see him moving about when watching my belly.. Amazing feeling :)


----------



## addy1

I am finally feeling kicks inside, but still not much on the outside. My oldest dd is so excited to feel him, but he is making us wait:) I guess for now, I can be selfish and enjoy them all to myself! :) 

I am still throwing up too....not that often, about once a week. I am still nauseas a couple times a week. Ready for that part to be over. 

My hips are so incredibly sore as well. When I sleep, I have to roll over every 30 minutes, which makes for a pretty long night. I feel so un-rested in the morning. 

I am really trying to enjoy this little guy right now, as I know what the 3rd tri is like..haha.


----------



## Buttons_01

Addy .. My hips have been sore lately too! Its horrible! So i recently got a body pillow which has helped a little. My little man likes to curl up into my hips when i lie on my side so not very comfortable at all! .. All worth it though in the end i suppose :)


----------



## addy1

Buttons_01 said:


> Addy .. My hips have been sore lately too! Its horrible! So i recently got a body pillow which has helped a little. My little man likes to curl up into my hips when i lie on my side so not very comfortable at all! .. All worth it though in the end i suppose :)

All three of my pregnancies have been this way....my hips get so sore! As soon as the baby is born, it goes away. I find my sleeps are so disrupted because of it. But yes, so worth it in the end:)


----------



## Buttons_01

Happy Mummys Day Everyone! :) &#10084;


----------



## ChristiansMum

Happy Mother's Day ladies :) xx


----------



## tori0713

I'm much more active on FB, but baby girl is so active! She loves to kick and especially loves sugar. DH calls her our little ninja/ballerina/gymnast. He's been able to feel her and my sister even felt her yesterday! I'm still feeling nauseous and have tons of aversions. I certainly hope they go away after she's born!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies now are you all?
Not updated in a few days. Had my scan on Friday, mini me is still very much a boy. A shy one tho. Took ages to get a good picture but the one we got was amazing. They cheekily took it in 3d hehe. 
He's measuring bang on his dates and looking perfect in every way. I'm starting to really sprout out now lol. 

How is everyone else?
Xxx


----------



## WanaBaba

When are we supposed to start kick counting? I ask because I've been feeling a little worried the last few days as usually I feel baby moving around atleast 5 times a day, some days a lot more. But the last few days I haven't felt much, infact yesterday I felt a few little flutters once and that was all. Usually I get big kicks and you can see my belly moving etc. I do have an anterior placenta so I don't know if this has something to do with it but it's been worrying me a bit! I'm only 23 weeks though so not sure if that's too early to starting taking notice of movement yet? It just seems strange that for the past 5 weeks I've felt lots of movement and suddenly hardly anything.


----------



## addy1

The baby will slow down its movements during growth spurts and will change sleeping patterns. I would really not worry. I don't think counting kicks will do anything but make you worries at this point. I really have never counted kicks with any of my pregnancies, because you just never know what they are doing inside (sleeping for example). If you feel nervous, lay on your side and kind of push on your belly to get the baby to move. Within a few minutes you will feel something. Also, the baby is still pretty small, and chances are, we just do not feel all the movements yet.


----------



## WanaBaba

Thanks Hun I told myself I wouldn't worry so much the second time round but I can't seem to help myself! I have felt a few little movements today since writing my last post but will def try lying on my side later on.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Buttons_01 said:


> Addy .. My hips have been sore lately too! Its horrible! So i recently got a body pillow which has helped a little. My little man likes to curl up into my hips when i lie on my side so not very comfortable at all! .. All worth it though in the end i suppose :)

It's even worse when you're trying to do a little work around the house, like laundry, by the end of the night it feels like the hips are about to snap :p Another thing I was told was to just keep drinking water... although I know it's not the 'favorite' drink, it'll keep the muscles from cramping up.... my biggest issue so far is the Charlie horses in the legs and feet, ack, it's awful.


@WanaBaba
I was feeling the same way the other day, little man wasn't moving at all for hours, then all of a sudden it was like he was in a fighting ring! lol
I know it's hard to say don't worry but as the weeks progress the kicks and movements will get stronger and even stronger and soon you won't be able to move without feeling their movements too lol


----------



## linz143

Just wanted to add one more for team pink! We found out Friday!

Baby was laying tranverse so they couldn't quite get all the pics of the spine they wanted. I may have to go back in for more pictures. Otherwise, everything looked great!!
 



Attached Files:







1554513_10152237390436839_152906970_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AerisandAlex

linz143 said:


> Just wanted to add one more for team pink! We found out Friday!
> 
> Baby was laying tranverse so they couldn't quite get all the pics of the spine they wanted. I may have to go back in for more pictures. Otherwise, everything looked great!!

Congrats on your little girl! :D
The spine is always the worst picture to try and get, especially when all baby wants to do is curl up ^_^ But that's just another chance to check up on baby if they need you to go back :)


----------



## linz143

Yup, they called me just as soon as I hit post and scheduled a follow up for this afternoon.


----------



## JJsmom

Had a surprise ultrasound today at the specialist. Found out we're team :pink: too!!


----------



## LoveCakes

That's great jjsmom!

Baby had me worried today, I've been feeling them every day during the day then just before bed. I'd had nothing all day then had a lie down when I got home from work to feel a few flutters. They picked up when I went to bed though and have been wiggling since. Phew! I know it's too early to kick count but I was starting to panic!


----------



## HWPG

OH felt the baby kick tonight! like 4 or 5 solid kicks. i had to have him push down a little on the top but man, that kid is strong. and so active. but first kicks for OH! yay! and his first baby kicks ever :)


----------



## JJsmom

LoveCakes said:


> That's great jjsmom!
> 
> Baby had me worried today, I've been feeling them every day during the day then just before bed. I'd had nothing all day then had a lie down when I got home from work to feel a few flutters. They picked up when I went to bed though and have been wiggling since. Phew! I know it's too early to kick count but I was starting to panic!

It's funny how you feel them then all of a sudden, no movement. They are moving in there just not as active as they normally are at times. Other times, you are too busy to really notice it. Baby could have been asleep a lot during the day and chose the night time to wake up. A lot of people say they can feel their babies more at night, but again I think it's because they aren't as busy and really pay attention to every little thing they feel. :) Try not to panic if you don't feel it for a bit. Next time, drink some orange juice and sit down for a minute and really pay attention.


----------



## pootle33

Half way there!!!! 20 week scan tomorrow - can't wait to see baby again and hopefully see if :blue: or :pink:


----------



## addy1

JJsmom said:


> LoveCakes said:
> 
> 
> That's great jjsmom!
> 
> Baby had me worried today, I've been feeling them every day during the day then just before bed. I'd had nothing all day then had a lie down when I got home from work to feel a few flutters. They picked up when I went to bed though and have been wiggling since. Phew! I know it's too early to kick count but I was starting to panic!
> 
> It's funny how you feel them then all of a sudden, no movement. They are moving in there just not as active as they normally are at times. Other times, you are too busy to really notice it. Baby could have been asleep a lot during the day and chose the night time to wake up. A lot of people say they can feel their babies more at night, but again I think it's because they aren't as busy and really pay attention to every little thing they feel. :) Try not to panic if you don't feel it for a bit. Next time, drink some orange juice and sit down for a minute and really pay attention.Click to expand...

I feel my little one a lot right before bed, and early in the morning. He seems to stay up all night:) Could be trouble when he is born!! :haha:


----------



## flagirlie7

I am glad to report after many flutters throughout weeks, I think we are finally there, at the kicking motion stage. Started on Monday, when my DH was putting baby dresser together and I was laying in bed. Like small nerve or muscle twitches, had to google it to make sure it's a possibility. Baby girl is on the left side and have been feeling her on and off since, mostly when in bed or sitting down. He has not been active all that much, but I know they both woke up last night when I went potty. When I laid down, DH touched boy side and bam! He did feel tiny girl movement before, but this one made him jump, haha.


----------



## bananabump

Gracie started kicking a few days ago... still only gentle but such a nice feeling. I love lying down with my hand on my tummy and feeling her rolling about etc <3


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Oooooooo my hormones are raging today. Everything is setting them off. It's really not been safe to stand near me today incase I combusted. 
Just everything is going tits up this week. Is there a reset button? Lol


----------



## Buttons_01

Hey ladies .. Would you possibly be able to give me some name suggestions that go with the middle name Marshall.?? We were set on Kai but now in not so sure. Still keeping it as a maybe though just want other suggestions. Thank you :)


----------



## AMB2013

How did I miss that this group existed?

Also...hi. I'm due 08/22. Find out what team I'm on this Saturday at a gender reveal. Love reading about people who are going through the same I am!


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome AMB2013. 

This is my first as well :)


----------



## HWPG

Buttons - Isaac, Blake, kaden, Nicolas, jack, Liam.


----------



## addy1

Is anyone else finding the pop up adds on this site really annoying?? Just wondering if it is my computer, or if anyone else is getting these too. Every time I try to go to a new page, a H&M add pops up. 


Also, is anyone else have bad muscle cramps? My whole stomach is sore, and I have such bad ligament pains. Wondering if others around 22 weeks are feeling the same thing? I did not experience this with my girls....maybe this little boy is going to be a lot bigger:) haha


----------



## Buttons_01

HWPG- thank you! I suggested kaden to baby's dad but spelt Kaiden instead as a way to persuade him as he could still have Kai for short. But then i don't know because the both sound different depending on which name you choose haha! 

never thought finding a name could be this hard but with boyfriend away at work from half 7am and doesn't get home till 8pm its hard to talk about names!


----------



## addy1

Buttons_01 said:


> HWPG- thank you! I suggested kaden to baby's dad but spelt Kaiden instead as a way to persuade him as he could still have Kai for short. But then i don't know because the both sound different depending on which name you choose haha!
> 
> never thought finding a name could be this hard but with boyfriend away at work from half 7am and doesn't get home till 8pm its hard to talk about names!

I have kept an ongoing list on my computer for a few years now. Whenever I would see/hear a name I thought was nice, I would add it to the list. (Whether I would use it or not). DH and I sat down and eliminated all the ones that we knew we would not ever use, and just keep looking at the ones we would. Eventually the list becomes pretty small and only usable names.


----------



## JJsmom

addy1 said:


> Is anyone else finding the pop up adds on this site really annoying?? Just wondering if it is my computer, or if anyone else is getting these too. Every time I try to go to a new page, a H&M add pops up.
> 
> 
> Also, is anyone else have bad muscle cramps? My whole stomach is sore, and I have such bad ligament pains. Wondering if others around 22 weeks are feeling the same thing? I did not experience this with my girls....maybe this little boy is going to be a lot bigger:) haha

I hate when they popup! What I've noticed is that if you run your mouse over any of these ads, it automatically comes up. So what I've learned was to keep my mouse off from the top and sides of the screen. Hope that helps! In terms of ligament pains, I've had a lot this time too, but I was told it would happen a lot more because I got pregnant less than a year after I had my last baby. Hope yours eases up soon!


----------



## pootle33

Another Team :blue: here :happydance:

My son has said since we told him 'it's a brother' - he was right after all!!!

Everything else all looked good at scan!


----------



## flyingduster

I am on the mobile site on my tablet so haven't had any popups... Yet! Lol.

Hubby felt a kick last night, at last!!! He is always so tired by evening he has hardly even tried to feel anything though so not that surprising it's taken so long. Lol. I feel soooo many kicks and squirms now, I so love it! I missed it after I had Monster last time!!!! Lol. Some are so fast and hard they actually make me flinch, especially at night when I'm drifting off to sleep! Lil toad. Lol.

Monster always says 'brother' when we talk about the baby, and always says boy if you ask if the baby is a boy or girl. It will be interesting to see if it is a boy!! Only 18-20ish weeks to go.... Lol


----------



## linz143

Hi AMB! Another 8/22 EDD I see! Welcome due date buddy!


----------



## clynn11

Buttons_01- What about Kaiser or Kairo? Kylan, Kyler, Malakai. All could use Kai is a nickname.


----------



## clynn11

Pootle- For some reason I already had you down as Team Pink. LOL. Congrats on team blue!!!


----------



## Jett55

Had an ultrasound at the er today. Had awful pain & vomiting but everything checked out ok. Looks like we are team blue :blue: will be confirmed Tuesday :)


----------



## Buttons_01

We have decided on the name Kobe (Ko-bee) instead! I like unusual names and i don't know anyone with that name and baby's father likes it too! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Buttons_01 said:


> We have decided on the name Kobe (Ko-bee) instead! I like unusual names and i don't know anyone with that name and baby's father likes it too! :)


Its a lovely name, makes me think of Kobe Bryant the basketball player


----------



## mirandaprice

Jett55 said:


> Had an ultrasound at the er today. Had awful pain & vomiting but everything checked out ok. Looks like we are team blue :blue: will be confirmed Tuesday :)


Glad to hear things ended up being okay :)


----------



## Buttons_01

I'm not into basketball haha so i wouldn't have a clue who that is! Lol. I just googled names and loved that one :)


----------



## pootle33

clynn11 said:


> Pootle- For some reason I already had you down as Team Pink. LOL. Congrats on team blue!!!

Lol!! Pink was definitely my intuition but hey what do I know!! I now believe in the intuition of the first child!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Wow I can't believe how many team pinks there are compared to team blue!

DH is quite excited about having another boy and went out and brought a double pram :) xx


----------



## kmac87

Hello August ladies! I've been dreading join you guys, but I reckon it's time to face reality. I'm due September 1st with a little girl. I have 2 boys and a stepson ages 7, 5 & 2 so DH and I are really excited to be team pink. I really want this baby to be born in September as all of my kids' b days are 2 weeks apart...9/12, 9/27, & 10/09. My due date us approximately 2 weeks prior to the 9/12 bday, how crazy is that?! Anyways, my boys all have/had to wait an additional year to begin school and having an August baby would really throw everything off. But considering both of my biological children were born 6 days prior to their dd and this baby is already measuring 4 days ahead, I guess I have to face reality. So I thought I'd introduce myself and join you guys as I've never gone overdue and will most likely have an August baby. Plus I hit all my milestones well before the September ladies due my dd being the first and measuring ahead so I may be able to relate better with the late August ladies. Hope your pg are going fantastic! See you at the finish line.


----------



## glbaby1

kmac87 said:


> Hello August ladies! I've been dreading join you guys, but I reckon it's time to face reality. I'm due September 1st with a little girl. I have 2 boys and a stepson ages 7, 5 & 2 so DH and I are really excited to be team pink. I really want this baby to be born in September as all of my kids' b days are 2 weeks apart...9/12, 9/27, & 10/09. My due date us approximately 2 weeks prior to the 9/12 bday, how crazy is that?! Anyways, my boys all have/had to wait an additional year to begin school and having an August baby would really throw everything off. But considering both of my biological children were born 6 days prior to their dd and this baby is already measuring 4 days ahead, I guess I have to face reality. So I thought I'd introduce myself and join you guys as I've never gone overdue and will most likely have an August baby. Plus I hit all my milestones well before the September ladies due my dd being the first and measuring ahead so I may be able to relate better with the late August ladies. Hope your pg are going fantastic! See you at the finish line.

Welcome KMac! I am in a similar boat. I have three girls, who were all 2 weeks early. Since the forth girl is due August 2nd, my guess is she will arrive late July. This group is wonderful and very supportive, so I am sure you will enjoy this very friendly and chatty group of ladies. Make sure to ask CLynn to add you to our Facebook page if you haven't done so already. It's fun to see everyones pics there. Congrats on being team pink!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome KMac, congrats on your little girl.

Hi everyone else! I have been absent for a while. Have been so busy with work and with what little time I had to come online I was finding it so hard to keep up with everyone. Congratulations on all the team pinks and blues who have found out in the last few weeks!!

How is everyone? 

I can't believe I'm 22 weeks. My pregnancy felt stalled around 18 weeks, but now seems to be rocketing along. I had my 20 week scan the Thursday before last and it was such a wonderful experience. The little one was so active, the sonographer struggled to get all the measurements. She's looking perfect though (and still a she!), so now I am so excited and ready to get to the birth :haha: long wait! I'm really sad I won't have any more scans now, but I don't want to have a 3D/4D one, as I want the first time I see her face to be when she's in my arms. My bump is starting to pop a little bit now, earlier than it did with my son. I look how I did when I was around 26 weeks with him. 

Hope you're all well!

x


----------



## ChristiansMum

Squirell I was feeling exactly the same at 18wks and now 22wks and time seems to be flying by! My next milestone is v-day and then 3rd tri x


----------



## squirrel.

I'm looking forward to V-day too! Should be here before I know it, as it's at the end of my two week holiday from school and school holidays always fly by!

x


----------



## bananabump

Leaky boobs! :(


----------



## mirandaprice

I had one boon leak a little...but it was only once and hasn't since. 

Hope it isnt too bad for you!


Welcome kmac!


----------



## AMB2013

So excited! Just found out yesterday, I'm on team blue! :blue:


Can't wait to meet our little man in four months! I'm all over the place! :happydance:


----------



## pootle33

Congrats - us too!!


----------



## HWPG

Vday is when? 24 weeks?
This baby is rocking and rolling inside me - I can actually see my stomach moving outside! I love feeling every kick and roll over and movement. Bummer thing happened though - I lost a pair of pants! How does that happen? Weird. I'm hoping they're at the gym and someone turned them in.


----------



## clynn11

I believe V-day is 24 weeks. Technically the baby could survive now if born, but only has a 10-35% chance. 24 weeks is considered 'viability day' because there is about a 40-70% chance of survival, so better odds.


----------



## AerisandAlex

clynn11 said:


> I believe V-day is 24 weeks. Technically the baby could survive now if born, but only has a 10-35% chance. 24 weeks is considered 'viability day' because there is about a 40-70% chance of survival, so better odds.

Even 24 weeks is scary though... when my son was born at 33 weeks the nurses had me crying in my labor/delivery room. Scaring me to death about all the 'what ifs'. He turned out to be perfectly fine, just small and way too early, but still, as much as I wanted to hold him in my own arms, I would have preferred if he'd of stayed in there just a tad bit longer :)

We're doing everything possible to make sure this one stays in there... and it's a pain in the butt, literally! lol but I'm getting used to OH giving me shots every Monday... I dread it but once he's done, we say 'On to next week!' lol helps make time go faster :)


----------



## squirrel.

I think the thing with V-day is that after 24 weeks they have to give all the medical care they can to help your baby, but before then, they might not always do so. It's up to the hospital's discression and many hospitals don't feel a baby born before 24 weeks can survive so they don't try to save them. I have heard a couple of horrific stories where babies have struggled to breath when they were born, but weren't helped to do so because they were before 24 weeks. It's scary and I think that's why women are relieved when they get to 24 weeks as they know doctors will try and save their baby if they are unfortunately born far too soon. The odds of survival still aren't great :( but the good thing is the rates increase week on week steadily and every added day feels like a huge achievement. I was at risk for premature labour last time after 25 weeks (when I had threatened labour) and I became intimately aware of the survival rates by week. They rise quicker than you think! 


x


----------



## glbaby1

Thanks CLynn for explaining what "v day" stands for. While reading posts I was trying to figure out what everyone was talking about (my mind immediately thought "vagina day"! Lol). Had a prenatal appointment today and my OB confirmed that baby Brooklyn is still sitting very low, which explains the pressure I've been feeling in my pelvis; especially when I am walking. I swear, sometimes it feels like she's stepping on my cervix! Doc said not to worry and that she just likes it down there better. Still a bit scary since I have been having Braxton Hicks for a month now (so early!). Also had some spotting after DH and I BD'd Saturday night. Didn't have any of this with my other three pregnancies. Or maybe I am just extra paranoid this time around...:dohh:


----------



## flyingduster

V day is for 'viability' day.  
I have a friend who had her boy at 28 weeks.... Scary early! 

And braxton hicks happen all the time from the beginning, though the early ones aren't easily detectable is all!  

All is well down here. We sold our old house in the old town, and they take possession on Monday! And now we are just waiting to hear back about an offer we put on a wee place up here, cos I am going stir-crazy living with my in laws...! Lol. I soooo wanna nest more! Ugh. 

I can feel baby wriggling all the time, and can see my tummy moving from the outside too. I love how much earlier I have felt them this time; the difference between an anterior placentra last time, and a posterior one this time has made a huge difference! Love it. 

Trying to think of a boys name still!! I have a few I prefer but nothing I love. I have a girl name I adore though.


----------



## addy1

flyingduster said:
 

> V day is for 'viability' day.
> I have a friend who had her boy at 28 weeks.... Scary early!
> 
> And braxton hicks happen all the time from the beginning, though the early ones aren't easily detectable is all!
> 
> All is well down here. We sold our old house in the old town, and they take possession on Monday! And now we are just waiting to hear back about an offer we put on a wee place up here, cos I am going stir-crazy living with my in laws...! Lol. I soooo wanna nest more! Ugh.
> 
> I can feel baby wriggling all the time, and can see my tummy moving from the outside too. I love how much earlier I have felt them this time; the difference between an anterior placentra last time, and a posterior one this time has made a huge difference! Love it.
> 
> Trying to think of a boys name still!! I have a few I prefer but nothing I love. I have a girl name I adore though.

We are having trouble with a boy name too. I always have had a quite a few girls names that I like, but never a boys name I was crazy about. Maybe it is because I never thought I would need a boys name! My oldest daughter keeps coming up with crazy names!


----------



## glbaby1

This is baby #4 for me, and with the first three, I didn't feel ANY Braxton hicks until I was like 30+ weeks. Yes, all pregnancies are different, but considering I am in my 40's now having this one, of course I am going to be a little nervous, especially with her nestled super low in my pelvis.


----------



## ChristiansMum

flyingduster said:


> V day is for 'viability' day.
> I have a friend who had her boy at 28 weeks.... Scary early!
> 
> And braxton hicks happen all the time from the beginning, though the early ones aren't easily detectable is all!
> 
> All is well down here. We sold our old house in the old town, and they take possession on Monday! And now we are just waiting to hear back about an offer we put on a wee place up here, cos I am going stir-crazy living with my in laws...! Lol. I soooo wanna nest more! Ugh.
> 
> I can feel baby wriggling all the time, and can see my tummy moving from the outside too. I love how much earlier I have felt them this time; the difference between an anterior placentra last time, and a posterior one this time has made a huge difference! Love it.
> 
> Trying to think of a boys name still!! I have a few I prefer but nothing I love. I have a girl name I adore though.

We are finding it hard to pick a boys name as well I had my heart set on a girls name but we found out bump is a boy and we have nothing! Me and DH have a list of names we like but I can't find one I love! We have middle names but can't find a 1st name!! Now everyone keeps asking if we have a name and when I tell them no they come up with names for me like my mum wants us to call baby Joseph because her name is Jo! I just want to tell at her 'I don't love that name' and my dad and DH keep coming up with silly names. My dad keeps telling me names of old footballers he liked and DH has come up with Spartacus and Ganacus!!x


----------



## AerisandAlex

lol, 
My first son's name was hard too, I don't what it was, but trying to think of a name and then stick with it was really tough.. although I don't know what I'd of called him now lol

Cameron was my mother's choice this time around... I started with Cole, then moved onto Logan, and I was pretty set with Logan until my mother said 'Cameron' then OH wouldn't let it go and begged and pleaded and practically cried until I gave the name a chance and now I'm used to it...

It still feels like a mouthful to me, but I'm sure I'll get used to it... it's a fairly strong name and that's what I was looking for so that's that :)

And we had another ultrasound and got updated ultrasound pictures... and I had them re-confirm that we are 100% having a boy... for some reason I thought he'd morph into a girl during this ultrasound but there was no doubt this time around! He let it all hang out and he is definitely, 100% boy lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/Alexander/scan0001_zps38564fed.jpghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/Aeristilheartly/Alexander/scan0002_zps38447b02.jpg


----------



## WanaBaba

Welcome to the new ladies! And congrats to those that have found out which team they are on!

Happy v day to me!! (Technically yesterday but been so busy lately hence this quick post)

Hope all you ladies and babies are doing well xx


----------



## Damita

Happy v day :)


----------



## Ashley8806

I'm so excited I have my 20 week ultrasound tomorrow! In very sick though I got put on some strong antibiotics, micinex, afrin, and a cough syrup with codeine. Dr says I'm on my way to pneumonia so hopefully we can kick it in the butt


----------



## JJsmom

Feel better Ashley!! Have fun at your ultrasound tomorrow!!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Feel better Ashley! Good thing they caught it now though in the middle of your 2nd trimester so they can nip it in the butt before you hit the 3rd trimester :)

Happy V Day WanaBaba :happydance:


----------



## Jett55

Got confirmed today we are defo team blue :blue: :happydance:


----------



## addy1

AerisandAlex, the second ultrasound pic looks very much like the one we got for our boy! Haha, they sure like to show off!! 

Feel better Ashley! 

Wanababa, 24 weeks! So exciting. I can't wait to hit 24 weeks on Tuesday. It is always such a relief. Not only because it is v-day, but at our hospital, they will now see me on L&D should I need to go....rather then sitting in the ER.


----------



## flyingduster

Everyone needs to watch this podcast! Especially first time mammas!!!! It is about infant sleep, and is well done. Easy to listen to and doesnt talk down on you, but gives loads of very good basic info on the real normalacy of infant sleep! Love it.
https://www.familytimes.co.nz/natha...m-mccaleb-newnorn-sleep-podcast/#.U0Sv-3lzWaz


----------



## emicakess

Hiii <3 how am I just now seeing this thread?! Lol 
My name is emi, I am 22. OH is Tony and he is 26. Our baby girl Maybel Jean Meyer is due August 4th 2014

Here's our most recent scan and we are getting another one this weekend :)

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p233/emicakess/Mobile%20Uploads/0310141151-1_zpsgujmttns.jpg


----------



## mirandaprice

Welcome Emicakess!


Congrats to all you ladies who have found out gender recently!

And congrats for those that have made it halfway and/or to vday!


----------



## clynn11

Welcome emi!! I'll add you to the front page right now <3
*
Alright ladies, I slacked on the scans updating on the front page. I know some women don't want their scans on the front page either. If you'd like yours updated, can you please repost your picture for me so I don't have to go back through all of the pages? And check the front page to make sure I have everything correct (due dates, mother's intuition, gender, etc.) Thanks a bunch!

Still waiting on gender updates from: Lois22, Ichisan, patchey, anothermom, Sheffie, Ssoutherngal, MummyJade, jelissamo, lifeisbeauty, MummyP2b, Heather0209, Babyno.4, RileysMummy, MrsArcher, Briansbabe198, MomWife, MrsBB1323, MissLM, Natalietp, aussiettc, sunshine8.

Also do not have a due date for sunshine8 or Florabean1981 (under TBD right now)

If any of you ladies have updates please let me know!

Hope everything is going smoothly for everyone  *


----------



## ChristiansMum

Can you update my most recent scan picture please?x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## clynn11

@Christiansmum- done :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I will probably post a new picture tomorrow since we have an ultrasound tomorrow. So keep an eye tomorrow for me :)


----------



## squirrel.

Could you update my latest photo please? This was my 20 week scan, but she wouldn't get into a good position for a good profile so all the pictures were distorted.
 



Attached Files:







1379322_10153980660025472_927841916_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## clynn11

@squirrel- done :)


----------



## Jazzbird

Accidentally Unsubscribed - so posting to get my subscription back - sorry!


----------



## Ashley8806

Here's my 20 week scan from today! He was so sweet to watch :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasoun3.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JJsmom

I'll post mine next week at our 20 week scan!! Can't wait to see our little girl again!!


----------



## addy1

Thanks Clynn for doing all of this! You are so organized!! I would have gave up months ago!! 

Here is my latest scan:)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Boy!.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mysteriouseye

Can I change my scan picture to this one as its my 20 week scan one :D Hope your well ladies, sorry I dont write much on here much I tend to write in the facebook group more :)

24 week scan next week to check if my baby's head is OK as it was small on my 20 week scan xx
 



Attached Files:







10014685_10153995753085121_107583105_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buttons_01

This Is From My 20 Week Scan. Would You Be Able To Update My Picture On Front Page Please Clynn? Thank You :)


----------



## clynn11

Ashley8806, addy1, mysteriouseye, Buttons_01 - Done :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

Thanks Clynn, it is quite a lot of work but you make the front page look so nice :D ^_^

Here's our most recent scan :)
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jett55

Here's my most recent scan :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_106699430876659.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi Clynn, here is my recent scan photo :) 
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/849/ltl5.jpg


----------



## ChristiansMum

How are all you ladies doing? 
We went out for DHs best mates wife's 30th last night, went for a meal and because there was so many of us we had a set menu and I couldn't eat half of it :( but I enjoyed myself but I realised how annoying drunk people really are!x


----------



## Buttons_01

Thank You Clynn! :)


----------



## clynn11

AeriaandAlex, Jett55, and KitteyKat2010- all updated :)


----------



## Jett55

Thank you Clynn :)


----------



## clynn11

Viability day today!! I am one happy mama.


----------



## lilmissmup

ChristiansMum said:


> How are all you ladies doing?
> We went out for DHs best mates wife's 30th last night, went for a meal and because there was so many of us we had a set menu and I couldn't eat half of it :( but I enjoyed myself but I realised how annoying drunk people really are!x

Ha Ha this is the reason I have let my OH go away for this weekend without me as drunk people annoy me so much when I am sober! :haha:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Thank you Clynn :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? Had a horrid 24 hrs. I woke up with awful face pain last Saturday, I went to the dentist who said it wasn't my teeth, then to the dr who said I had an inflamed nerve in my neck. I thought it was strange but took her word for it. Last night the pain got so back I was screaming in pain. Turned out both we're wrong and I had a severly inflamed and infected nerve in my tooth that had spread up my face. I had to endure having my nerve out this morning and have to go back for root canal at end of August. Thankfully my face fels normal again and I'm not in pain but I'd never had pain in my face like it and never had root canal before so I was sobbing so much! :-(


----------



## HWPG

Yikes, tracie! Glad they found the source of the pain, but sorry you had to deal with that!


----------



## ChristiansMum

lilmissmup said:


> ChristiansMum said:
> 
> 
> How are all you ladies doing?
> We went out for DHs best mates wife's 30th last night, went for a meal and because there was so many of us we had a set menu and I couldn't eat half of it :( but I enjoyed myself but I realised how annoying drunk people really are!x
> 
> Ha Ha this is the reason I have let my OH go away for this weekend without me as drunk people annoy me so much when I am sober! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha don't blame you, they were getting louder and louder I just wanted to go home! Out of the 18 of us only me and 1 other person wasn't drinking x


----------



## sunshine8

clynn11 said:


> Welcome emi!! I'll add you to the front page right now <3
> *
> Alright ladies, I slacked on the scans updating on the front page. I know some women don't want their scans on the front page either. If you'd like yours updated, can you please repost your picture for me so I don't have to go back through all of the pages? And check the front page to make sure I have everything correct (due dates, mother's intuition, gender, etc.) Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Still waiting on gender updates from: Lois22, Ichisan, patchey, anothermom, Sheffie, Ssoutherngal, MummyJade, jelissamo, lifeisbeauty, MummyP2b, Heather0209, Babyno.4, RileysMummy, MrsArcher, Briansbabe198, MomWife, MrsBB1323, MissLM, Natalietp, aussiettc, sunshine8.
> 
> Also do not have a due date for sunshine8 or Florabean1981 (under TBD right now)
> 
> If any of you ladies have updates please let me know!
> 
> Hope everything is going smoothly for everyone  *


Hey there,
My due date is on 29 Aug. I will know the gender next week. Many thanks for updating.


----------



## Mrs_X

Can I join? :)
Due 22nd August and having a little boy x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Just wondering for those of you ladies who had your 20 week gender scans, were you able to find out how much he/she weighs? I am curious to see :) 

Our little girl is 13 oz right now. 
Gavin was only 11 oz at his 20 week ultrasound, and he was born 6 lbs, 5 oz.


----------



## addy1

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Just wondering for those of you ladies who had your 20 week gender scans, were you able to find out how much he/she weighs? I am curious to see :)
> 
> Our little girl is 13 oz right now.
> Gavin was only 11 oz at his 20 week ultrasound, and he was born 6 lbs, 5 oz.

The radiologist told me that our baby was around 15oz. at 21 weeks gestation.


----------



## addy1

Very quiet around here lately! 

It is my v-day tomorrow. Pretty excited to hit that milestone:) 

I also had my appointment today with my Dr. I got my requisition for my glucose test :dohh: and my WinRoh shot. Not looking forward to either! Haha. 

Also, the OB's office should be phoning soon to make an appointment. I am a v-bac patient, so they always send us to an OB to make sure everything looks good to try for one. 

The weeks seem to be flying by now!

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## mel28nicole

addy1 said:


> Very quiet around here lately!
> 
> It is my v-day tomorrow. Pretty excited to hit that milestone:)
> 
> I also had my appointment today with my Dr. I got my requisition for my glucose test :dohh: and my WinRoh shot. Not looking forward to either! Haha.
> 
> Also, the OB's office should be phoning soon to make an appointment. I am a v-bac patient, so they always send us to an OB to make sure everything looks good to try for one.
> 
> The weeks seem to be flying by now!
> 
> How is everyone feeling??

When are you to schedule your glucose test? I don't see my doctor again until the 24th when I'm 23+2 but I figure we would be talking about scheduling it before my next appointment?


----------



## clynn11

My GD test is on Wednesday. I'll be 24+5 that day. Believe we get to see our little miss in 3D too, which I can't wait for!


----------



## addy1

My doctor said anytime after 24 weeks, but before 28. I usually go around 26 weeks.

24 weeks today!!


----------



## linz143

Same, sometime between 24 and 28 weeks. Can't believe we have another Aug 22nd due date joining us! I think that makes 7 of us now!


----------



## linz143

Deleted for double post!


----------



## flagirlie7

Happy V day, Addy!


----------



## HWPG

my GD test is at 28 weeks.


----------



## AMB2013

Has anyone actually started their nursery yet? I feel like I should really get on that, but I'm dragging my feet because the thought of it makes me tired....


----------



## linz143

Noooo way, lol. We will probably start it late third trimester. Mostly because now it's an office that DH uses daily, so by starting the nursery, it means the room will be unoccupied until she's here. On top of that, DD didn't even sleep in her room for the first time till she was almost 4 months old, so there's no real rush in my eyes. I'd like to have it painted and clothing stored in it before she's here, but if there isn't a crib and all that set up before she's here, I'm not to concerned. She'll be in the rock n play in our room for at minimum 3 months.


----------



## clynn11

Lol I have all these big plans for our nursery but have yet to put anything in to action. I need to kick my butt into gear and get some stuff done! Or at least get the room painted lol


----------



## addy1

We have had to......because we are moving the girls into the same room. We have a lot to do. A bit of painting, putting together their new beds and merging all their clothes into one closet. We also want to give our little one time to adjust before the baby comes. It's exciting though, can't wait to see how both rooms turn out. 

I am noticing more Braxton hicks now. Anyone else? The baby is sitting really low still, so the are uncomfortable on my muscles and ligaments.


----------



## flagirlie7

addy1 said:


> We have had to......because we are moving the girls into the same room. We have a lot to do. A bit of painting, putting together their new beds and merging all their clothes into one closet. We also want to give our little one time to adjust before the baby comes. It's exciting though, can't wait to see how both rooms turn out.
> 
> I am noticing more Braxton hicks now. Anyone else? The baby is sitting really low still, so the are uncomfortable on my muscles and ligaments.

I felt like I had them today! While driving, felt my tummy was sooo tight. Could have been the position, tight seam on jeans or just gas. Who knows. Kinda scary though! Before today, I only had it once a few weeks ago.


----------



## flyingduster

Nope, no nursery here; we are camping at our in laws in their one spare bedroom right now so not even a chance!!! Lol. And to be honest we won't do one even once we have our own place either, as we did one for Monster and never used it as anything more than a place for his clothes etc! Lol. He still isn't in his own room at 2.5 years old so not worried about a nursery in the SLIGHTEST! haha. Will do a room for Monster when we get a place, but I don't expect him to move right in to it either, so we'll see.


----------



## Damita

No nursery here - babe will be in our room for first year then go with lil - still need to decorate lils room...


----------



## Damita

Oh my due date is 30/7 now :)


----------



## Jett55

Def working on getting our spare room cleaned to work on the nursery. The rooms are literally right next to each other but I might have him in the room with us for the first month or 2.


----------



## squirrel.

This baby will be on with us for 6 months and will then go in with her brother. His room is in need of doing up though as we haven't done anything to it since we bought the house. I've hired a decorator to come and do it next month. We're going with a soft gender neutral green for the walls and pale cream carpet. I'm also having this redundant inbuilt storage removed - redundant because it's only 20cm deep and stores very little - I'll put a wardrobe there instead. I need to get a low cabin bed for my son and a chest of drawers with change mat on top as with him we only ever used the floor and a change mat, but I want to move on up in the world :) looking forward to it all being done, but it's going to be costly and take several months. We'll still be getting furniture when she arrives, but by the time they share, it should be done!

X


----------



## mirandaprice

I'm currently sleeping in the "nursery" while my dad and husband renovate the master bedroom :haha:

Hoping it'll be done soon, so I can start figuring out paint colors for the baby!


----------



## Ashley8806

As for the braxton hicks - I don't know if this is it or not, but I've been waking up to my belly being rock hard. Doesn't hurt, just a little uncomfortable/tight feeling. Then it slowly eases up. I dunno what that's all about :/

As for the nursery we will get started soon. We have to move both girls into their room, which isn't too much to do as we already got bunk beds put together and I bought new bedding, it's just a matter of taking the leap and taking LO out of her room. I feel bad that we are going to be painting over her pretty room though :( I wish we had another bedroom we could just use for the baby, but we will start looking sometime next year I assume.


----------



## clynn11

I only get Braxton hicks after 'sexy time' lol.

Gestational diabetes test today! Wish me luck!!


----------



## HWPG

GL Cass!
we talk about the room the baby will one day occupy. i'd like to have the dresser in there before hand so there will be a space for all his clothes and stuff, but crib prob wont get set up for a while. we'll be using a pack and play with bassinet insert for the beginning. somedays, i get anxious about it - "ah! where will we put him? his stuff? do have room? what'll we do with all our stuff in there?" but OH is level headed and realistic, so it keeps me grounded. our feeling is they are only thiiiiiis big at the beginning; they cant need a whole room right away, and we'll want him close anyways (his stuff might need a full room though!)
re: BH - i get them daily. i think. i regularly get tight/uncomfortable. i have noticed that my hydration plays a huge role in how i feel, so i've been really trying to keep up on the fluid intake. i also get it when i begin exercising, but it goes away after a few minutes once my body gets used to the movement (spinning or elliptical).


----------



## ChristiansMum

Our baby won't have a room to his self as we have a 3 bedroom house so when the time comes for him to move into his room he will be in with either DS or DD. We do need to buy him his own set of draws though to put his clothes in x


----------



## flyingduster

Yep, that rock hard tummy is braxton hicks! We have been getting braxton hicks right from the start basically, it is just they aren't felt until later when the uterus is bigger and takes up more space! And many women don't feel them at all unless you happen to press your tummy and realise how hard it is! Lol. Very normal after an orgasm (oxytocin release) and when waking (increased blood flow; bit like how guys are prone to a stiffy when waking!!) But also be randomly through the day too! Totally totally normal. Can be uncomfortable, or impercepitable. Can get more and more uncomfy as uterus gets bigger and can end up making you stop in your tracks like a 'real' contraction. All good practise for the real thing.


----------



## squirrel.

I have an irritable uterus, so it basically contracts all the time. In my last pregnancy it started at 26 weeks. This time it started at 14 weeks. It's not as bad yet as it was last time where I had regular contractions all day and every day. It's a lot more sporadic at the moment, but some days I have really hard uncomfortable ones every couple of minutes lasting up to a minute each. An irritable uterus doesn't harm the baby, but can lead to preterm labour. It didn't last time, so I'm not too worried. It's just a huge nuisance!


----------



## AerisandAlex

BH can be awful.... they actually say that you have them throughout the entire pregnancy, it's just you don't notice them until the uterus is so much bigger ^_^

I've been getting them on and off... usually when I'm stressed... kind of reminds me to take a breather because I don't want to go into labor early again like last time... and even though the doctors don't have a 'definite' answer to why my water broke early last time, I keep telling them that I know why... I was stressed out! It was Christmas day, I was up all night wrapping presents and trying to make things just perfect for my little girl and my 3 step children. My job was already getting on my nerves (I was a fulltime customer service rep for AT&T), the weather was awful and I drove an hour to work each way every day and they were trying to force us to work mandatory overtime... and then I got to OH's mother's house and while we were there, OH's mother went behind our backs and called OH's ex-wife to come over with her new boyfriend! We had talked to her weeks prior to Christmas about this, that we would come a different day and celebrate Christmas with his children (who currently live with my MIL) if his ex-wife wanted to spend Christmas day with them, but the ex-wife told us that we could spend Christmas day with them and she would pick another day... but then she shows up anyway that day knowing we're there and does nothing but try and ruin the entire day... so I'm functioning that day just turned 8 months pregnant with no sleep, stressed already from work and the monster MIL invites the monster ex-wife to Christmas out of love for drama... it's no wonder that by the end of the night my water broke and I went into labor, I think! It's a miracle it didn't happen sooner that day honestly :p

So doing everything not to stress out so this little guy stays in full term ^_^
Happy V-Day to all the ladies too, we finally hit the 24 week mark yay! :happydance:


----------



## LoveCakes

No nursery yet. Mil has been nagging us since 18 weeks but it seems so far away and with everything that happened so far I can't really think about having something so physical yet.

I wonder if I've been getting Braxton hicks. I get a hard ridge sometimes but always thought that was the baby pushing my belly lol


----------



## mel28nicole

We are going to start cleaning out our spare bedroom this weekend. It has become our "junk" room and a lot of stuff needs thrown away. We are waiting to hear back from our landlord if we can paint. We are hoping one of these weekends we will look at cribs and furniture so we can put clothes away!


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

We haven't set up our nursery yet either only because we Are moving across the country in 3 weeks. We just bought our first house so its exciting.


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!! I haven't been on here in a while since I did not subscribe to it. I am due August 24th with a boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140407_221445.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## clynn11

Welcome back MomWife! I updated you on the front page xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies!! I haven't been on here in a while since I did not subscribe to it. I am due August 24th with a boy!!!

Congratulations and welcome to team blue xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I'm having a pants week. Had a busy week with the weather being nice, Iv been out mon-weds with my LG enjoying the sun, was at work 6 hrs yest and I felt like the baby was going to fall out. I couldn't walk properly nothing I was in so much pain every time I tried to walk. I'm only 24 weeks and this baby is already bearing down heavily :-( got such back swelling in downstairs places :-( 6 more weeks then I'm taking all my holiday then maternity. I can't wait, if I last that long :-(


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

I always forget to post here! Here is my latest ultrasound pic


----------



## LoveCakes

I handed in my application for maternity leave form this week so it's official! I'm due 9th August, officially starting mat leave on the first but using annual leave to actually finish up at 38 weeks. I have some extra days too so can go earlier if I'm finding things tough. My job is quite busy out and about in the car but towards the end I can stay in the office an do the desk stuff.

When is everyone else finishing up?


----------



## flyingduster

I'm only a day ahead of you lovecakes (or two days in real-time cos I'm already a day ahead down here! Lol) but I never went back to work last time, despite other intentions, so not needing to worry about work this time!! Last time I started paid parental leave from a month out, but actually kept going in to work every day to puddle about and keep me occupied!!! But because I wasn't being paid by the business I could do as much or as little as I wanted, take time off for midwife appointments, start late some days etc. Lol. I kept going in right until I popped too, and was soooooo grateful for the distraction; I'd have gone BONKERS waiting at home, especially as I went 2.5 weeks overdue! I Was still getting myself ready for work the next day; what would have been 17 days overdue, when I went in to labour. ;-) 

This time I'm glad I'm not working AND juggling toddler AND being pregnant. Toddler is doing well at keeping me occupied and busy!!


----------



## squirrel.

If all goes to plan, I'm officially starting maternity leave the day this little one is born, but I can only do that because I'm a teacher and I plan on working up till the summer holidays, when I'll be 37.5 weeks. If I work till the last day then I'm considered on normal summer holiday till the baby is actually born. If she's overdue it's actually better for me! I planned it this way and am so happy we conceived when we wanted to so I could squeeze in those few weeks 'extra' maternity leave for free as it were.


----------



## mel28nicole

It looks like I'm starting a new position in May. I plan on taking off the beginning of August, I think I have August 4th as the last day, I'm due the 19th. And I'll go back at the beginning of November.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I'm surprised how many of you wait till last min to go on maternity. I'm going the second I'm eligible. Taking all my holiday and starting maternity officially 2nd of July. Iv had enough of standing all day long. Lol


----------



## addy1

Tracie87 said:


> I'm surprised how many of you wait till last min to go on maternity. I'm going the second I'm eligible. Taking all my holiday and starting maternity officially 2nd of July. Iv had enough of standing all day long. Lol

I just would never want to go back early......I'll suffer now and not go back until after he is one. Luckily I am a teacher though, so my holidays start June 28th:)


----------



## squirrel.

Addy1 - when do you guys go back after the summer? We don't finish till a month after you guys! This summer is the shortest one yet: 5.5 weeks. I'm so happy I will be on maternity leave.


----------



## Ashley8806

Since we only get 6-12 weeks off total I'd like to use all the time I can after for when baby is here x


----------



## clynn11

I'm planning on taking off starting July 1st (due August 1st) so I can get everything prepared. It's our first so I have a feeling i'm going to be FREAKING OUT when there's only a couple weeks left lol. I plan on going back to work October 1st, but only part-time, like 4 hour shifts 5 days a week so I don't have to be gone from her for long.


----------



## Damita

I took 2 weeks of before lil :) this time I'm a SAHM so I'm off until school age or longer.. :) but my boss aka lil isn't very forgiving if I'm tired or in pain...


----------



## LoveCakes

Tracie87 said:


> I'm surprised how many of you wait till last min to go on maternity. I'm going the second I'm eligible. Taking all my holiday and starting maternity officially 2nd of July. Iv had enough of standing all day long. Lol

The longer I work the longer I get off after the baby is born. I'm very lucky as I work for the nhs and have 2 years leave plus we saved during our long ltttc journey so I'm taking a year off.


----------



## Buttons_01

Happy Easter Everyone!&#55357;&#56368;&#55357;&#56355;


----------



## addy1

squirrel. said:


> Addy1 - when do you guys go back after the summer? We don't finish till a month after you guys! This summer is the shortest one yet: 5.5 weeks. I'm so happy I will be on maternity leave.

Our school year begins the first week in September (after our Labour Day weekend) and ends at the end of June.


----------



## squirrel.

addy1 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Addy1 - when do you guys go back after the summer? We don't finish till a month after you guys! This summer is the shortest one yet: 5.5 weeks. I'm so happy I will be on maternity leave.
> 
> Our school year begins the first week in September (after our Labour Day weekend) and ends at the end of June.Click to expand...

Wish we had the same holidays here! That sounds amazing! We run from Sep to Jul with this year finishing the 23rd of July and starting the 1st of September.

Britain has the shortest summer holidays in Europe and our education minister wants to cut that back even more. Seems the government won't be happy till kids are at school 9-5 (though most are already with clubs) with the standard 20 days off a year, prepare them for work when they're primary aged, perfect!


----------



## Rainbow gems

I forgot to say im team pink if you could please update (5th august)


----------



## addy1

squirrel. said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Addy1 - when do you guys go back after the summer? We don't finish till a month after you guys! This summer is the shortest one yet: 5.5 weeks. I'm so happy I will be on maternity leave.
> 
> Our school year begins the first week in September (after our Labour Day weekend) and ends at the end of June.Click to expand...
> 
> Wish we had the same holidays here! That sounds amazing! We run from Sep to Jul with this year finishing the 23rd of July and starting the 1st of September.
> 
> Britain has the shortest summer holidays in Europe and our education minister wants to cut that back even more. Seems the government won't be happy till kids are at school 9-5 (though most are already with clubs) with the standard 20 days off a year, prepare them for work when they're primary aged, perfect!Click to expand...

We are required to have 950 hours of contact time with students. It's a great job with kids, the hours are pretty good with all the holidays the same. 

Don't you just love when the government makes choices like that without consulting those who actually teach??


----------



## linz143

When DD was born, I went out on leave 2 days before my due date. She was 8 days late, so I sat around at home with nothing to do for a week and a half!

With this one, I'll probably go on leave a week before my due date. However, I'm only covered for 12 weeks of leave, so the closer I go to my due date, the more time I'll have after she's born. My job is sitting at a desk in an airconditioned office. At home I have a toddler who wants to run around and climb all over me. I love her to death, but if we're talking about what the more relaxing environment for me is, it would be my office, lol.


----------



## HWPG

I will go out from work when I go into labor. Then I'll be home for ten weeks, and when I return to work I will use vacation time to take off Fridays thru the end of December (so 4 full time days).


----------



## emicakess

I have my maternity leave written down as july 18th which will be 37+4. I am getting nervous now that I wont be able to last that long as im only 25 weeks and I am so exhausted-physically and mentally, and overwhelmed. I am a teacher too but I teach in the toddler room for ages 15 months to 2 years. Lots and lots of physical work, and patience which is hard to have when you are so tired and in pain. But another part of me just thinks im being being a wuss and women do this all the time! Either way I am going to stay as long as possible to have as much time as possible with Maybel. 

When I come back from maternity leave (Oct 18th) I will only be working 2 days a week (6-8 hours) so I can be with her most of the time :) and no childcare costs as my mom can watch her those two days a week.


----------



## WanaBaba

Do any of you ladies have any strange cravings? I have a strange craving for sponge although I don't actually want to eat it I just want to touch it and pick it and squeeze it etc. mmmmmmmm sponge!! Haha :blush:


----------



## Rainbow gems

my strange craving this pregnancy ha been face paint -_- 
I just want to lick it :S


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Is anyone's boobs leaking? Mine have been quite sore the last few days and today they felt like they were burning and I noticed I was leaking, :-/


----------



## bananabump

Tracie87 said:


> Is anyone's boobs leaking? Mine have been quite sore the last few days and today they felt like they were burning and I noticed I was leaking, :-/


Mine have been leaking for the last few weeks!


----------



## lorojovanos

Is anyone experiencing extreme pressure? Maybe it's a twin thing, cause it seems so early. The US I had on Friday, showed baby A's head is down quite low but it seems each day, it just becomes more and more painful. There is a fair amount of pressure yes, but right from hip to hip is so sore, like feels like I've done 1 billion sit ups. Is this strange or par for the course?


----------



## HWPG

not sure if it's the same, loro, but i'm having pubic bone pain. it feels like i rode a bike for 3 days straight - those bones you sit on when you bike ride. i got into my car as i normally would the other day and thought my pelvis was going to break/crack the pain was so immediate and sharp. but regularly it's just sore sore sore. sore rolling over, sore standing up from sitting, etc. - but not sore externally, my lady bits are ok.


----------



## addy1

lorojovanos said:


> Is anyone experiencing extreme pressure? Maybe it's a twin thing, cause it seems so early. The US I had on Friday, showed baby A's head is down quite low but it seems each day, it just becomes more and more painful. There is a fair amount of pressure yes, but right from hip to hip is so sore, like feels like I've done 1 billion sit ups. Is this strange or par for the course?

I am, but it is due to the baby still sitting really low. My dr said that at 24 weeks (at my last appointment) that the baby and uterus have generally passed the belly button. This little guy is still sitting so low, that I am having pressure and hip pain. Hoping he decides to move up a bit to relieve some of the pain!


----------



## lorojovanos

HWPG said:


> not sure if it's the same, loro, but i'm having pubic bone pain. it feels like i rode a bike for 3 days straight - those bones you sit on when you bike ride. i got into my car as i normally would the other day and thought my pelvis was going to break/crack the pain was so immediate and sharp. but regularly it's just sore sore sore. sore rolling over, sore standing up from sitting, etc. - but not sore externally, my lady bits are ok.

My lady bits are okay too, thank goodness for now!


----------



## Buttons_01

Not sure if any of you ladies know about this but in wondering if you could maybe help? As i still live with my mum i would like my boyfriend to possibly move in when Kobey is due to help me a little. My mum has brought her house and pays council tax but i am just wondering if she would have to pay more if my boyfriend did move in? I have emailed the council tax people but could be waiting a while for a reply so wondered if anyone knew how it all works? 
thanks :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I haven't updated here for a while, so I thought I would :) 

I had my 20 week scan April 10th and everything looked great. She is 13 oz, Gavin was 11 oz...so she may or may not be bigger than Gavin. 

The midwife called me last week with some "not so good" news from my scan. She said that the "radiologist" had found a white spot on Sophia's left ventricle in her heart and it may be a sign of "down syndrome" but it's a very very small spot, so we have to have another scan this Friday, and see what happens, and than go from there. 

The good thing is, that none of my nor DH's family has down's syndrome, and Gavin is a completely healthy baby and has nothing wrong with him. 

I just thought I would update everyone.


----------



## pootle33

Buttons_01 said:


> Not sure if any of you ladies know about this but in wondering if you could maybe help? As i still live with my mum i would like my boyfriend to possibly move in when Kobey is due to help me a little. My mum has brought her house and pays council tax but i am just wondering if she would have to pay more if my boyfriend did move in? I have emailed the council tax people but could be waiting a while for a reply so wondered if anyone knew how it all works?
> thanks :)

I don't think so as it's not based on occupancy levels. Only impacted when someone who used to live on their own has someone move in as you lose the single person discount. So I would have thought as you already live there your mum doesn't get that (think it's normally 25% ish less than normal bill if your the only occupant)


----------



## pootle33

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I haven't updated here for a while, so I thought I would :)
> 
> I had my 20 week scan April 10th and everything looked great. She is 13 oz, Gavin was 11 oz...so she may or may not be bigger than Gavin.
> 
> The midwife called me last week with some "not so good" news from my scan. She said that the "radiologist" had found a white spot on Sophia's left ventricle in her heart and it may be a sign of "down syndrome" but it's a very very small spot, so we have to have another scan this Friday, and see what happens, and than go from there.
> 
> The good thing is, that none of my nor DH's family has down's syndrome, and Gavin is a completely healthy baby and has nothing wrong with him.
> 
> I just thought I would update everyone.

Fingers crossed you get some good news on Friday :thumbup:


----------



## emicakess

Updated scan picture from 23+5 :)

She is definitely a girl, I wanted to double check! :winkwink: :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







may4.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buttons_01

My mum does get the 25% discount off the council tax because she is a single parent therefor a single occupier of the council tax because i don't work. My boyfriend does work so this is why I'm wondering if it will change and she will have to pay the full amount? .. But have got a while before Kobey is here anyway


----------



## flagirlie7

Loro, I think it might be a twin thing! At 25 weeks I am quite uncomfortble! Back pain (middle on right) and front under right boob/ribs. I end up laying at home most of the time. Also I've been feeling pressure down there and feel the need to pee all the time! Girl is head down and boy manged to flip so he's head up now. I'm pretty big already and don't know how it'll be in a month or two! Also I get hip pain when I sleep without pillow. Pillow totally gives me a relief! No hip pain during the day though!


----------



## pootle33

Buttons_01 said:


> My mum does get the 25% discount off the council tax because she is a single parent therefor a single occupier of the council tax because i don't work. My boyfriend does work so this is why I'm wondering if it will change and she will have to pay the full amount? .. But have got a while before Kobey is here anyway

Ah ok - in which case then technically it should increase to 100% when he lives there. Don't you love council tax!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Got midwife tomorrow. I have a feeling something isn't right. I'm suffering with swelling in tops of my legs and lady parts, increased discomfort and pain if I stand to long and struggling walking if I do stand to long, which is not good seeming I work in retail and spend most my day on my feet. 
I took LO out 3 days last week because of nice weather and I payed for it when I had 3 days at work. Something isn't right. I didn't have this until right at the end with my LO. I'm carrying very very low ATM aswell. :-( it's not as enjoyable as my daughters pregnancy


----------



## ChristiansMum

Can't believe I only have 15wks left till my due date! I think I may need to start buying stuff, all we have brought is a double pram what DH brought me and 2 packs of newborn nappies. I only have 3 pay days left as well, I'm really not organised this time I think that I thought baby would just keep cooking forever hahaa x


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87- hope you feel better soon, my pregnancy with my daughter (my 2nd successful pregnancy) was by far the worst. By the time I was 25wkswith her I had been in hospital 4 times x


----------



## addy1

Tracie87 said:


> Got midwife tomorrow. I have a feeling something isn't right. I'm suffering with swelling in tops of my legs and lady parts, increased discomfort and pain if I stand to long and struggling walking if I do stand to long, which is not good seeming I work in retail and spend most my day on my feet.
> I took LO out 3 days last week because of nice weather and I payed for it when I had 3 days at work. Something isn't right. I didn't have this until right at the end with my LO. I'm carrying very very low ATM aswell. :-( it's not as enjoyable as my daughters pregnancy

Hope you feel better soon, and are able to get some answers. Take care:)


----------



## pootle33

Had MW check up this morning-all good-tummy measurement was exactly 23 weeks and baby's heartbeat was 148 (was first time I've actually heard it!) that's it for another 5 weeks!!!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Grrrr was suppose to get my bloods results for if I had infection today (TORCHS) but have now been told bloods wont be ready for tomorrow :( xx


----------



## emicakess

Went to see my OB yesterday about my pelvic pain (its sooooo bad :( ) and he just came in the room and said "You have SPD. Its a part of pregnancy. There is nothing I can do for you. Sorry. Go get a pelvic support belt." I told him I have already been using one and he said "I dont know. Sorry"
What the fooooook?! Anyone else have this problem? :( I went and got a better pelvic support belt so hopefully that will help. .


----------



## ChristiansMum

Had midwife this morning and everything is great measuring 25wks, baby has a strong heartbeat and she has no concerns. She was running an hour late though wasn't too impressed as I had to try and entertain DD while we waited x


----------



## mysteriouseye

ChristiansMum said:


> Had midwife this morning and everything is great measuring 25wks, baby has a strong heartbeat and she has no concerns. She was running an hour late though wasn't too impressed as I had to try and entertain DD while we waited x

Wow Im suprised you had a 25 week midwife appointment, where I am from (surrey) my last midwife appointment was at 16 weeks and I dont have another one untill 28 weeks as its my 2nd xx


----------



## LoveCakes

I have my 25 week one on Monday, is it weird I'm really looking forward to it?

I've been feeling pretty good though I ended up ringing the midwife (again) as I had a big glob of yellow jelly stuff. She said not to worry you can get that type of discharge and even if it's a bit of mucous plug as I'm otherwise fine it's probably nothing. Phew it did freak me out a bit!

Baby has been really active and kicks are getting stronger too :)

Oh and we got our pram. We'd narrowed it down to 3 and ended up putting a deposit on the graco evo in lime. There was an offer on so we got the car seat free :) it does't come for another 10 weeks but it's the first big thing we have ticked off the list.


----------



## bananabump

We get a 24 week midwife appointment in Birmingham x


----------



## emicakess

mysteriouseye said:


> ChristiansMum said:
> 
> 
> Had midwife this morning and everything is great measuring 25wks, baby has a strong heartbeat and she has no concerns. She was running an hour late though wasn't too impressed as I had to try and entertain DD while we waited x
> 
> Wow Im suprised you had a 25 week midwife appointment, where I am from (surrey) my last midwife appointment was at 16 weeks and I dont have another one untill 28 weeks as its my 2nd xxClick to expand...

That seems like such a long time to wait! My appointments are once a month until 3rd trimester and then every other week until... 36 weeks I think then its once a week.


----------



## clynn11

Same with my midwives. I go every 4 weeks up until 28 weeks/29 weeks, twice a week after that until I think it's 36 weeks, and then once a week after that.


----------



## linz143

I go every 6 weeks until 28 weeks, then every 4 weeks until 36 weeks, then every 2 weeks until 40 weeks. Then after that I'll be seen once a week until delivery.

Yes, I actually made it to my 41 week appointment last pregnancy. Hoping that doesn't happen again this time!


----------



## pootle33

As it's my second my MW appts have been 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 20 weeks, 22 weeks, then 28 weeks. Think maybe only one official one after that. It's about half the amount of first pregnancy!


----------



## addy1

clynn11 said:


> Same with my midwives. I go every 4 weeks up until 28 weeks/29 weeks, twice a week after that until I think it's 36 weeks, and then once a week after that.

I follow the same appointment schedule. Although my 28 week one will be with my OB, but my regular Dr. will continue my care until the baby is born. I am really hoping for an epidural this time....so maybe my OB can help with that!


----------



## mirandaprice

Ive had an appointment at 6 (I was vomiting pretty bad) 9 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks, 24 weeks and my next is at 28 weeks (this is being combined with my glucose test and more bloodwork for third tri)


----------



## navywag

I had mw at 16, and 22weeks, next one is 28 weeks along with my whooping cough vaccine, after that its either 32 or 34 weeks , i need to speak to her about carpal tunnel as im in agony with my wrist and hand atm!


----------



## Jett55

Here they do appointments every 4 weeks & then I believe once you're in the 2nd tri they switch to every 2 weeks. Unless you're high risk the clinic I go to doesn't do many scans they do one to estimate when you're due usually won't take you before 8 weeks. Then gender scan at 20 weeks & then they do a 4d around 33weeks.


----------



## ChristiansMum

This is my 4th pregnancy but 3rd successful one, I had MW at 8wks,16wks (but had my appointment at 18wks),24wks (but I was 25wks) then I will have another at 28wks and then I can't remember. 

My midwife is the same one I have had with all my pregnancies and she was telling me that they have changed the guidelines and they haven't got to listen for a heartbeat until 36wks as long as the lady has fetal movement but because she was feeling nice she had a listen. Can you imagen having to wait until 36wks to hear your baby's heartbeat?!x


----------



## flyingduster

Yep same here in new Zealand too; monthly until 28/29 weeks ish, then fortnightly till 36 week-ish, then weekly. Last time I went 17 days overdue and by then I was seeing my midwife every-other-day to have ctg monitoring done constantly! Lol. I hope I don't go quite so far over this time, but we shall see.


----------



## mysteriouseye

I actually haven&#8217;t heard my babies heartbeat (well I have but it was on a Doppler that I bought myself) my midwife never bothered to check babies heartbeat at my 16 week appointment&#8230; I think my midwife is a bit useless  xx


----------



## Buttons_01

I am yet to hear my baby's heartbeat as well! My midwife never asks me or mentions it. She just asks if i have felt movement, which i do feel ALOT! .. Kobey is also starting to explore my ribs and he likes to bury himself into my left hip! .. He is going to be a stubborn but mischievous baby lol


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Today, I have an ultrasound and my 22 week midwife appointment. I think I have one more monthly appointment than I start going every 2 weeks. 

My scan for today is to check up on a "white spot" they had found at my 20 week ultrasound. The spot was on one of Sophia's heart ventricles, and I guess it's a sign of Down Syndrome. Which I am not really too concerned about, considering, it doesn't run in the family, and Gavin is completely healthy and doesn't have any problems like it. So the fact that I have already had a healthy child, decreases it. 

So we will see what they say. Also I have a lot of fluid..which I had with Gavin, so they will just monitor both of them. Which means, that if I still have it today, I probably will go for another ultrasound in a month or so.


----------



## mirandaprice

My nurse and dr both ask every appointment (starting at 16 weeks) if I feel baby and the dr pulls out the Doppler even if I say yes. Got to hear the little man again yesterday! Dr says his heart sounds healthy!

Best wishes today on your appointment kitteykat!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Appointment went good, clearly I could see a spot on her heart, but that's okay. It could be anything honestly. She is 1 pound, and 1 ounce. We even got to see her in 4D as well. I have another growth scan May 30th :) 

I love my doctors/midwives.


----------



## WanaBaba

I'm glad the scan went well today kitteykat.

My boobs have started leaking too, I noticed a few days ago they went really hard and then started aching again like they did at the beginning and then noticed marks in my bra!

I've been feeling so worried the last couple of days, baby usually moves round loads, can see my belly moving around and everything but the past couple of days hardly anything at all. I'm hoping she has just turned around or something. 

At my last midwives appointment she worried me, she put the Doppler on and said 'ooh the heartbeat is a bit too fast' she kept it on for a few more mins til it went down then took it off saying it was prob just baby not liking the Doppler but right before she switched it off it went up again so I am a bit worried about that.

On a brighter note, I have finally started baby shopping! We now have a wardrobe full of clothes! Most of them from my first dd but I've bought some new bits too. We now have a Moses basket. And I've stocked up on nappies, some size 1 and then mostly 2s as my first LO was a big baby so expect this one to be too!

I can't believe I only have just over 12 weeks left! (C section will be done at 39 weeks) it's true what they say, second pregnancies definitely fly over! 

I am getting SO exited to meet my little baby!!


----------



## Buttons_01

No one has updated in a while. Everything going okay with all you ladies and bumps? .. I feel as though i have sprouted within the last week and o suddenly have a bump! A fair size one at that(or so i reckon anyway lol) hoping this baby isn't going to be big! .. Oh and i am obsessed with junk food! And i crave sour cream and onion Pringles .. Not very healthy at all.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Buttons_01 said:


> No one has updated in a while. Everything going okay with all you ladies and bumps? .. I feel as though i have sprouted within the last week and o suddenly have a bump! A fair size one at that(or so i reckon anyway lol) hoping this baby isn't going to be big! .. Oh and i am obsessed with junk food! And i crave sour cream and onion Pringles .. Not very healthy at all.

Pringles are buy one get one free at tesco at the minute, I got some last night :) 

Only 99days left this pregnancy is going so quick I need to start buying for little man and thinking of a name for him. How's everyone else?x


----------



## mysteriouseye

Oh good god I am so glad to hear I am not the only one craving junk at the moment, I have gained 7lbs so far (currently sitting at 9stone7lbs) and I am convinced it is because of all the chocolate I ate from easter last week. Every day I tell myself I am going to not touch chocolate anymore but then slap bam someone will bring cakes into work x


----------



## mirandaprice

I've been craving something, but no idea what, for the last week or so! Nothing I eat satisfies it!

I've also been getting really bad indigestion/heartburn and don't really want to eat. Do any of you ladies have suggestions (aside from TUMS--I'm pretty sure I eat too many of those) to help?


----------



## Buttons_01

ChristiansMum said:


> Buttons_01 said:
> 
> 
> No one has updated in a while. Everything going okay with all you ladies and bumps? .. I feel as though i have sprouted within the last week and o suddenly have a bump! A fair size one at that(or so i reckon anyway lol) hoping this baby isn't going to be big! .. Oh and i am obsessed with junk food! And i crave sour cream and onion Pringles .. Not very healthy at all.
> 
> Pringles are buy one get one free at tesco at the minute, I got some last night :)
> 
> Only 99days left this pregnancy is going so quick I need to start buying for little man and thinking of a name for him. How's everyone else?xClick to expand...

ooo! I must go and get some! They are sooo good .. Never really been a fan of them before i got pregnant but now I'm addicted!


----------



## Buttons_01

mysteriouseye said:


> Oh good god I am so glad to hear I am not the only one craving junk at the moment, I have gained 7lbs so far (currently sitting at 9stone7lbs) and I am convinced it is because of all the chocolate I ate from easter last week. Every day I tell myself I am going to not touch chocolate anymore but then slap bam someone will bring cakes into work x

i love the junk food! I love chocolate, crisps, chocolate biscuits .. Oh another thing i am starting to become addicted to and have to have are Maltesers! But i have to bite all the chocolate off around it and then eat the honeycomb in the middle! Haha


----------



## Buttons_01

I have to ask this question .. Are any of you ladies still eating deli meats? .. One thing i loved to have for my lunch before i was pregnant was ham and cheese and onion crisps on a sandwich and i have just started to get back into eating it. Am i doing any harm or not? I make sure the packet the ham comes in, is in a sealed tight bag


----------



## mirandaprice

Buttons_01 said:


> I have to ask this question .. Are any of you ladies still eating deli meats? .. One thing i loved to have for my lunch before i was pregnant was ham and cheese and onion crisps on a sandwich and i have just started to get back into eating it. Am i doing any harm or not? I make sure the packet the ham comes in, is in a sealed tight bag

I eat deli meats still --actually, I had a delicious turkey sub on Sunday. The only thing I don't consume since pregnancy is alcohol, otherwise, I haven't really changed my diet. And both me and baby are fine.


----------



## emicakess

Oh man I have to really have self control in the bakery department and the candy isle. I am not going to stop craving these apple crisp muffins I saw yesterday (and refrained) until I get one lol they looked sooooo good


Is anyone planning (or helping plan) their baby shower? Mine is May 18th I will be almost 29 weeks :)


----------



## clynn11

My baby shower is planned for June 7th. I'm so excited!!!

As for deli meats, I eat subway all the time - I just get it toasted. I've read too much about listeria and freaked myself out lol.


----------



## Buttons_01

Well ive just enjoyed and ham and cheese sandwich lol.. Also i am trying to eat fruit but i tried to eat an orange and an apple but was having none of it! Fruit just doesn't taste right and im trying not to go for chocolate all the time.. Do you think its okay to get some fruit in by drinking fruit juices?


----------



## flagirlie7

Jealous of all you ladies! I was eating whatever and whenever before, but now with GD I have to behave. Anyway, doc did not like my morning numbers anyway, starting glyburide today :( But I got used to healthy food and eating and do not crave sweets much anymore, thank god!


----------



## AMB2013

I have my GD test in a few weeks, and I'm gearing up to hear that I have it. I've been having some weird reactions to sugar (it makes me feel sluggish and sleepy), and my son is constantly measuring ahead and he's looking like he'll be a big child. I don't have high BP and I haven't gained significant weight, so there's still a chance, but I dunno...

As far as my baby shower, it's in June at some point, when I'm around 30w. I'm not planning it, a friend supposedly is, but she's kind of scatterbrained and she's planning her wedding, too, so I feel like I might wind up having to either do it myself or ask someone else. :dohh:

I pre-registered for my birth today, too, and something about that excited me. I can't wait to meet my little man! Also, V-day is this Friday, so that's exciting. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## emicakess

AMB2013 said:


> I have my GD test in a few weeks, and I'm gearing up to hear that I have it. I've been having some weird reactions to sugar (it makes me feel sluggish and sleepy), and my son is constantly measuring ahead and he's looking like he'll be a big child. I don't have high BP and I haven't gained significant weight, so there's still a chance, but I dunno...
> 
> As far as my baby shower, it's in June at some point, when I'm around 30w. I'm not planning it, a friend supposedly is, but she's kind of scatterbrained and she's planning her wedding, too, so I feel like I might wind up having to either do it myself or ask someone else. :dohh:
> 
> I pre-registered for my birth today, too, and something about that excited me. I can't wait to meet my little man! Also, V-day is this Friday, so that's exciting. How's everyone else doing?

Oh yeah! My SIL is "planning" my baby shower but she is very VERY scatterbrained, she has a million other things going on in her life, and is a single mom of 3 young kids. So yeah, I am helping with it. Lol I am a control freak too so I need to know everything is going good, especially since it's in a few weeks... She said she had a company send the invitations out like a month ago but nobody has received them yet so I just said screw it and made a FB event page.

I want to pre register at my hospital! I wasn't sure when people usually do that..


----------



## linz143

I pretty much eat anything and everything I ate before I was pregnant (cept alcohol). The risk of listeria from deli meat is so so minimal, that it's almost not even something we should be worrying about. And then of course they'd never tell you to stop eating produce, but those become contaminated with listeria much more frequently.

I even had some raw sushi the other day from a place I trust and have frequented for years. No food poisoning, and I'm fine. I did get food poisoning in my last pregnancy and it was from a meal that was cross contaminated at a restaurant. I didn't eat anything on the "no-no" list and still got sick. :shrug: So I figure why limit all these things when really it can happen at any time and any place? And DD is fine anyway.


----------



## ChristiansMum

It's my birthday tomorrow so I hope someone has got me a cake or I'm goin to have to go but myself one :) and then we are goin out for a meal on Saturday for my birthday so fx I might get another cake :) I just can't stop eating, I can have my dinner and not even an hour later I'm hungry again x


----------



## emicakess

linz143 said:


> I pretty much eat anything and everything I ate before I was pregnant (cept alcohol). The risk of listeria from deli meat is so so minimal, that it's almost not even something we should be worrying about. And then of course they'd never tell you to stop eating produce, but those become contaminated with listeria much more frequently.
> 
> I even had some raw sushi the other day from a place I trust and have frequented for years. No food poisoning, and I'm fine. I did get food poisoning in my last pregnancy and it was from a meal that was cross contaminated at a restaurant. I didn't eat anything on the "no-no" list and still got sick. :shrug: So I figure why limit all these things when really it can happen at any time and any place? And DD is fine anyway.

I have eaten sushi a few times at a place I trust. I haven't eaten any raw fish just in case but I have eaten seared tuna a few times. It was mostly cooked through and it was only just a tiny bit on top of sushi.


----------



## mel28nicole

V-day for me!! So very exciting :) except everyone I know has no idea what it is and when I explain it, they are like "oh you don't want the baby to come this early!" Well, no shit lmao. But if I somehow had preterm labor I would feel better about it!!

My doctor gave me the script for my GD test. I'm hoping I can go up to my local hospital on Saturday rather than driving out 45 minutes to where I normally go 

I've been training for my new job, and my first day is Thursday! I'm excited but nervous at the same time!

My wedding is just over 5 weeks away! AH!!! We have been buying stuff for decorations and I finally settled on my bridesmaids gifts. We also decided on a cook out for the rehearsal dinner. Praying for no rain those two days!! 

As for diet, I haven't changed much either. No alcohol (not even a sip!) and I quit smoking when I found out I was pregnant. I've stayed away from seafood for he most part, and I have lunch meats every once in a while. I've cut out caffeine, only have some coffee maybe once a week as well. I've been loving junk food tho lol!


----------



## LoveCakes

My birthday today, it's so weird thinking next year I'll get another present lol I got 2 cakes :)

I had my 25 week midwife appointment yesterday and measuring spot on thankfully. I've gained 15 lb but it's all bump, everywhere else looks normal so I was worried if be off the chart! Everything else is good and baby's heartbeat was 152, same as at 16 weeks.

I'm still eating ham as the risk of food poisoning is so low and the risk if it causing me to be ill enough for it to be a problem even smaller. Thankfully I don't like soft cheese, pate etc... Anyway so I got off lightly.


----------



## addy1

26 weeks today:) 

I had my glucose test yesterday, along with some other bloodwork for some symptoms I have been having. Thinking my iron levels might be low, along with my low blood pressure......I am just not feeling quite right. Hoping to find out tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is feeling great!


----------



## ChristiansMum

LoveCakes said:


> My birthday today, it's so weird thinking next year I'll get another present lol I got 2 cakes :)
> 
> I had my 25 week midwife appointment yesterday and measuring spot on thankfully. I've gained 15 lb but it's all bump, everywhere else looks normal so I was worried if be off the chart! Everything else is good and baby's heartbeat was 152, same as at 16 weeks.
> 
> I'm still eating ham as the risk of food poisoning is so low and the risk if it causing me to be ill enough for it to be a problem even smaller. Thankfully I don't like soft cheese, pate etc... Anyway so I got off lightly.

Happy birthday :) 

it's officially my birthday now (it's 4:12am here) and there is a party in my belly! Also 26wks today only 14 left to go x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies, sorry Iv been absent, been having a rough week or so. My pain in my hips just wasn't going away so at my 25 week appointment, my mw told me to either cut my hours down, change job role or go sick. Because my holiday is only 4 weeks away I decided to take sick, so now I'm officially a lady of leisure lol. It happened so quickly and I worry Iv lost friends over it as I just went with no official goodbye. Iv now hot a chest infection, and my 2 year old has turned into the spawn of satan! Lol. I went to complete paperwork yesterday and she showed me il something rotten. Really wasn't my day.
Today is my OH birthday so we're going for a nice walk to the park, even tho I'm starting to feel like a hippo! I feel huge and qui the frankly starting to look it. 
Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## LoveCakes

Happy birthday Christiansmum :) hope you have a lovely day. My LO was very active yesterday too, maybe they are trying to give us the bumps from the inside! I could see them kick through the bump band on my trousers and my top!

I hope the rest does you good tracie, take care. I wouldn't worry about others most people don't plan on being off sick so it's usually unexpected. Where are you off on holiday?


----------



## ChristiansMum

Well I had the worst birthday EVER! My MILs ex got killed the early hours of this morning so I didn't really celebrate my birthday instead we spent the day with my MIL. DH said we can celebrate my birthday tomorrow but on the plus side my dad brought me a chocolate birthday cake x


----------



## LoveCakes

Aw no how rubbish, hope the rest of the week worked out better!


----------



## addy1

ChristiansMum said:


> Well I had the worst birthday EVER! My MILs ex got killed the early hours of this morning so I didn't really celebrate my birthday instead we spent the day with my MIL. DH said we can celebrate my birthday tomorrow but on the plus side my dad brought me a chocolate birthday cake x

Sorry to hear that. That is terrible. 

I failed my 1 hr glucose test, now have to go for the 2 hr test. I am so mad!! I really could think of 100 other things I would rather be doing. I am still not feeling quite right, so hopefully it is not because of this. :dohh:


----------



## AerisandAlex

ChristiansMum said:


> Well I had the worst birthday EVER! My MILs ex got killed the early hours of this morning so I didn't really celebrate my birthday instead we spent the day with my MIL. DH said we can celebrate my birthday tomorrow but on the plus side my dad brought me a chocolate birthday cake x

Oh my that's absolutely awful :(

It's so hard to be happy on a good day... my father passed away two weeks before both my sister's and I's birthday this past August, and although we tried to celebrate it, we ended up crying half the day away. It's always so hard to be happy when someone passes, no matter who it is, but I hope you are able to fully celebrate your birthday tomorrow, and how nice of your father to get you a cake still, and Chocolate too ^_^ Perfectly goes with preggo :happydance:

Addy1 - Those tests are so hard to pass it seems, especially when you're not feeling well, FX'd you pass the 2hr test with flying colors :)


----------



## addy1

AerisandAlex said:


> ChristiansMum said:
> 
> 
> Well I had the worst birthday EVER! My MILs ex got killed the early hours of this morning so I didn't really celebrate my birthday instead we spent the day with my MIL. DH said we can celebrate my birthday tomorrow but on the plus side my dad brought me a chocolate birthday cake x
> 
> Oh my that's absolutely awful :(
> 
> It's so hard to be happy on a good day... my father passed away two weeks before both my sister's and I's birthday this past August, and although we tried to celebrate it, we ended up crying half the day away. It's always so hard to be happy when someone passes, no matter who it is, but I hope you are able to fully celebrate your birthday tomorrow, and how nice of your father to get you a cake still, and Chocolate too ^_^ Perfectly goes with preggo :happydance:
> 
> Addy1 - Those tests are so hard to pass it seems, especially when you're not feeling well, FX'd you pass the 2hr test with flying colors :)Click to expand...

Thanks:) I go on Tuesday, and am sure I will pass. I have never had a problem, and was really not feeling good that day. Hopefully it was just a bad day. I have to fast for 12 hours which will be hard, as I still get nauseas and dizzy if I do not eat right away. 

Can't believe we are almost onto the third trimester!!


----------



## clynn11

I failed the 1 hour test too addy. But passed the 3 hour, so fx!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Thanks ladies :) even though he was my MILs ex they were together 8yrs and split up about 2yrs ago but remained friends and we used to see him about and always had a chat, he was only 42 an it was a major shock.

How is everyone feeling? I have ballooned out and feel baby move all day everyday x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Anyone suffering with nose bleeds. Iv had 7 in the last few days? My pelvis is so so sore today :-( gotta go shopping but can hardly walk :-( my gums have Lso gone sore and funny. I'm just falling apart I think :-(


----------



## emicakess

Tracie87 said:


> Anyone suffering with nose bleeds. Iv had 7 in the last few days? My pelvis is so so sore today :-( gotta go shopping but can hardly walk :-( my gums have Lso gone sore and funny. I'm just falling apart I think :-(

For me I have only had a 3 nose bleeds (but they were super intense) . But my pelvis is also making me miserable :( most days its so hard to do anything, I feel like I cant have a life and it makes me sooo grumpy at work (I work with 6-8 toddlers).


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87 said:


> Anyone suffering with nose bleeds. Iv had 7 in the last few days? My pelvis is so so sore today :-( gotta go shopping but can hardly walk :-( my gums have Lso gone sore and funny. I'm just falling apart I think :-(

Not nose bleeds recently more at the end of 1st tri but my pelvis hurts! And my legs hurt today took the kids for a long walk yesterday and I can hardly move today! I think I wore myself out more than the kids. My pelvis has been hurting for a few weeks now but the midwife said it's 'normal' because I didn't give my body time to go back to normal after having DD. I'm counting myself as 6months pregnant today only 3months still to go. I'm trying to enjoy it but with all these aches and pains it's hard to enjoy it x


----------



## Ashley8806

Made it to V-Day! Which means a lot to me considering all the gallbladder issues I'm having and the possibility of needing surgery.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Ashley8806 said:


> Made it to V-Day! Which means a lot to me considering all the gallbladder issues I'm having and the possibility of needing surgery.

Happy Vday :) I really feel sorry for you with your gallbladder issues, iv got to get mine removed after I have baby because I had problems before I fell pregnant. Luckily I haven't had any problems while I have been pregnant but I did get tol there isn't a lot they can do for you and there isn't any pain meds you can really take x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Christiansmum grab your things were moving into 3rd tri in 2 hours and 5 mins..... Scary!!! &#55357;&#56836;

It's going soooooo fast 
Xxx


----------



## addy1

I'm in my third and final trimester!! Ever!! :happydance:


----------



## glbaby1

addy1 said:


> I'm in my third and final trimester!! Ever!! :happydance:

Me too Addy! And it can't go fast enough! Lol. This pelvic pain has to stop. I don't think I can bare this for the remainder of the pregnancy. Please move up little girl?!?!?!


----------



## Ashley8806

ChristiansMum said:


> Ashley8806 said:
> 
> 
> Made it to V-Day! Which means a lot to me considering all the gallbladder issues I'm having and the possibility of needing surgery.
> 
> Happy Vday :) I really feel sorry for you with your gallbladder issues, iv got to get mine removed after I have baby because I had problems before I fell pregnant. Luckily I haven't had any problems while I have been pregnant but I did get tol there isn't a lot they can do for you and there isn't any pain meds you can really take xClick to expand...

Yeah I've lost 12 pounds in two weeks bc I can't keep anything down, including prenatal vitamins and the meds they gave me. They gave me hydrocodone but I haven't taken it bc its a category c


----------



## addy1

glbaby1 said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in my third and final trimester!! Ever!! :happydance:
> 
> Me too Addy! And it can't go fast enough! Lol. This pelvic pain has to stop. I don't think I can bare this for the remainder of the pregnancy. Please move up little girl?!?!?!Click to expand...

I feel the same way.....this little guy is sitting so low. My hips have never been this sore:(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hard to believe some of us are in our third trimester already!! 
Now if only my morning sickness would get better I could enjoy the last trimester!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm so excited to hit the 3rd Trimester! I couldn't agree more though that I'm hoping it also flies through as the heartburn has been absolutely awful and little guy feels like he's trying to come out my sides :p lol


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I know all of you ladies are happy that you are in the 3rd trimester! Can't wait until I join you ladies. 

I had my asthma appt today which out didn't go well. My lungs are still inflamed. My allergies are bothering sooooo bad and on top of that I have a cold. I have my OB appt next Wednesday. I have to drink that nasty sugary drink. Hope my appt goes well.


----------



## Jett55

Had a doc appointment today & to my surprise I got to see my baby boy. The clinic I go to has started a new thing where you get a quick ultrasound every time. Where before unless you're high risk you only get 3 ultrasounds total but now you get to see em every time you don't get pics or anything but still pretty awesome :) his hb was 160 soo happy for a healthy baby boy :happydance: next time I have to drink the nasty sugary drink & also get a shot because i have negative blood type :(


----------



## emicakess

Jett55 said:


> Had a doc appointment today & to my surprise I got to see my baby boy. The clinic I go to has started a new thing where you get a quick ultrasound every time. Where before unless you're high risk you only get 3 ultrasounds total b
> ut now you get to see em every time you don't get pics or anything but still pretty awesome :) his hb was 160 soo happy for a healthy baby boy :happydance: next time I have to drink the nasty sugary drink & also get a shot because i have negative blood type :(

Thats sooo amazing about getting to see him every time! I am so jealous tbh <3


----------



## emicakess

Went to my first eye exam ever today . I am getting glasses in 7-10 days! The doctor told me he isnt sure if its the pregnancy changing my eyes but I opted for getting the glasses now since I wont get vision insurance after I deliver. So might as well get them now (for free) and not wear them if my vision changes after delivery. I dont think it will though because I felt my vision changing before I got preggers. 


Work is getting extremely stressful and exhausting. I am just waiting for my hours to be cut and then it will be better, but first we have to hire someone who can cover for me.


----------



## clynn11

Momwife- hope your asthma calms down. That must suck! :(

Jett- So exciting! I have a 3d ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday. It's elective and we're paying for it, but it's a great price and we're calling it my early birthday present 

emicakess- I need glasses SO BAD! Lol. Sorry work is so stressful :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Can I join in? I'm a little late I know. I am due August 8th with our first baby and we are having a girl!!


----------



## clynn11

Of course you can join! It's never too late :) Ill add you to the front page now.


----------



## emicakess

Clynn did you get my updated ultrasound pictures?


----------



## clynn11

Just updated it :)


----------



## emicakess

Thanks love!


----------



## Serenyx

Hi ladies, mind if I also join you? :flower:

I'm just over 24 weeks now and due to have a little girl at the end of August :)


----------



## flyingduster

Literati_Love said:


> Can I join in? I'm a little late I know. I am due August 8th with our first baby and we are having a girl!!

Yay! A due date buddy at last!! Lol. Welcome! :-D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Literati_Love said:


> Can I join in? I'm a little late I know. I am due August 8th with our first baby and we are having a girl!!

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Serenyx - Welcome! 

Flying- Oh, cool about being due date buddies! I wonder who will pop first!? I am getting ridiculously excited already. 

Denyse - Thanks!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Welcome Literati ^_^ And Congrats on your little girl :D


----------



## aussiettc

Hi all, 
I know I haven't been very active for awhile but I've been super busy.
At our 20 weeks scan they asked us to come back so the cardiologist could look at bubs heart as it appeared the aorta was narrow. We had our follow up scan two days ago and was told that the leftside of bubs heart wasn't functioning properly. The aortic valve has some thickening and narrowing, the left ventricle is thickened and showing scar tissue and the mitrial valve is opening or closing properly allowing for blood regurgitation. The clinical name for our problems Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome. 
On a scale of 1 to 10 of serious heart conditions we are a 10. Immediately after birth bubs will be transferred to the neonatal intensive care unit where she'll be stabilised for a few days before undergoing the first on at least 3 open heart surgeries. :cry:


----------



## addy1

aussiettc said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been very active for awhile but I've been super busy.
> At our 20 weeks scan they asked us to come back so the cardiologist could look at bubs heart as it appeared the aorta was narrow. We had our follow up scan two days ago and was told that the leftside of bubs heart wasn't functioning properly. The aortic valve has some thickening and narrowing, the left ventricle is thickened and showing scar tissue and the mitrial valve is opening or closing properly allowing for blood regurgitation. The clinical name for our problems Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.
> On a scale of 1 to 10 of serious heart conditions we are a 10. Immediately after birth bubs will be transferred to the neonatal intensive care unit where she'll be stabilised for a few days before undergoing the first on at least 3 open heart surgeries. :cry:

I am so sorry you are going through this. I have a friend who's son has the same heart condition. It has not been an easy road for them, but he is a happy little one year old now. I still needs another surgery this year, but they will get through it. 

Take care, and I know that there are many support groups online that can help you with any questions you may have.


----------



## Literati_Love

Aussie - So sorry to hear your baby has Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome. I truly hope that all will go well with her surgeries once she is born and that she is able to live a relatively normal life. I hope you and your SO do not feel too discouraged as you begin this road ahead. :hugs:


----------



## AerisandAlex

aussiettc said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been very active for awhile but I've been super busy.
> At our 20 weeks scan they asked us to come back so the cardiologist could look at bubs heart as it appeared the aorta was narrow. We had our follow up scan two days ago and was told that the leftside of bubs heart wasn't functioning properly. The aortic valve has some thickening and narrowing, the left ventricle is thickened and showing scar tissue and the mitrial valve is opening or closing properly allowing for blood regurgitation. The clinical name for our problems Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.
> On a scale of 1 to 10 of serious heart conditions we are a 10. Immediately after birth bubs will be transferred to the neonatal intensive care unit where she'll be stabilised for a few days before undergoing the first on at least 3 open heart surgeries. :cry:

I'm so sorry you're going through this, I can't imagine how stressful this must be on you and your little girl :cry: All I can say is that thankfully they caught it now and are taking the right steps to make sure your little girl is taken care of and I'm sure will do everything they can for her, :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

aussiettc said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been very active for awhile but I've been super busy.
> At our 20 weeks scan they asked us to come back so the cardiologist could look at bubs heart as it appeared the aorta was narrow. We had our follow up scan two days ago and was told that the leftside of bubs heart wasn't functioning properly. The aortic valve has some thickening and narrowing, the left ventricle is thickened and showing scar tissue and the mitrial valve is opening or closing properly allowing for blood regurgitation. The clinical name for our problems Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.
> On a scale of 1 to 10 of serious heart conditions we are a 10. Immediately after birth bubs will be transferred to the neonatal intensive care unit where she'll be stabilised for a few days before undergoing the first on at least 3 open heart surgeries. :cry:

I'm so sorry your going through this :-( :hugs: I'm sure baby will be I good hands and will be looked after to the highest standard 
Xxx


----------



## sunshine8

aussiettc said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been very active for awhile but I've been super busy.
> At our 20 weeks scan they asked us to come back so the cardiologist could look at bubs heart as it appeared the aorta was narrow. We had our follow up scan two days ago and was told that the leftside of bubs heart wasn't functioning properly. The aortic valve has some thickening and narrowing, the left ventricle is thickened and showing scar tissue and the mitrial valve is opening or closing properly allowing for blood regurgitation. The clinical name for our problems Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.
> On a scale of 1 to 10 of serious heart conditions we are a 10. Immediately after birth bubs will be transferred to the neonatal intensive care unit where she'll be stabilised for a few days before undergoing the first on at least 3 open heart surgeries. :cry:


So sorry to hear this, but keep strong and have faith. I am so sure things will turn out just fine, medical science is so advanced- and your baby will be healthy and strong. sending best of thoughts and prayers your way. Hugs


----------



## LoveCakes

So sorry to hear that. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## clynn11

aussie- I am so sorry to hear that your little girl is going to have some hurdles to overcome, but she will be strong as will you and you will both make it through this. Sending so much love and positive vibes your way <3 <3 <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

aussiettc said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been very active for awhile but I've been super busy.
> At our 20 weeks scan they asked us to come back so the cardiologist could look at bubs heart as it appeared the aorta was narrow. We had our follow up scan two days ago and was told that the leftside of bubs heart wasn't functioning properly. The aortic valve has some thickening and narrowing, the left ventricle is thickened and showing scar tissue and the mitrial valve is opening or closing properly allowing for blood regurgitation. The clinical name for our problems Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.
> On a scale of 1 to 10 of serious heart conditions we are a 10. Immediately after birth bubs will be transferred to the neonatal intensive care unit where she'll be stabilised for a few days before undergoing the first on at least 3 open heart surgeries. :cry:

So sorry to hear your news hun. Big hugs. Stay strong <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Here is a collage I made of some of my favorite pictures from my birthday scan on Saturday :) Gracie looks so much like her brother already. We can't wait to meet her <3
 



Attached Files:







gracie1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Literati_Love

Denyse - She is beautiful! I love how clear those 3d ultrasounds are!


----------



## ChristiansMum

aussiettc said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been very active for awhile but I've been super busy.
> At our 20 weeks scan they asked us to come back so the cardiologist could look at bubs heart as it appeared the aorta was narrow. We had our follow up scan two days ago and was told that the leftside of bubs heart wasn't functioning properly. The aortic valve has some thickening and narrowing, the left ventricle is thickened and showing scar tissue and the mitrial valve is opening or closing properly allowing for blood regurgitation. The clinical name for our problems Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.
> On a scale of 1 to 10 of serious heart conditions we are a 10. Immediately after birth bubs will be transferred to the neonatal intensive care unit where she'll be stabilised for a few days before undergoing the first on at least 3 open heart surgeries. :cry:

Big hugs :hugs: I'm sorry to hear your daughter will have a few hurdles to over come but I hope for the very best for you and your little one x


----------



## ChristiansMum

Well it's my MILs ex's funeral on Friday :( the first funeral I will ever be attending. I'm so nervous and sad about it already. Been spending a lot of time with my MIL as she has taken it really badly. I just don't know what I'm going to wear as most of the clothes that fit me now aren't 'dressy' clothes mainly jeans and a few tops.

But on a happier note I think we have a name for baby :) Alfie Raymond David :) middle names are family names and DH decided he liked Alfie last night so we will have Christian,Isabel and Alfie x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ChristiansMum said:


> Well it's my MILs ex's funeral on Friday :( the first funeral I will ever be attending. I'm so nervous and sad about it already. Been spending a lot of time with my MIL as she has taken it really badly. I just don't know what I'm going to wear as most of the clothes that fit me now aren't 'dressy' clothes mainly jeans and a few tops.
> 
> But on a happier note I think we have a name for baby :) Alfie Raymond David :) middle names are family names and DH decided he liked Alfie last night so we will have Christian,Isabel and Alfie x

What a lovely name  
Xxxx


----------



## JJsmom

aussiettc said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been very active for awhile but I've been super busy.
> At our 20 weeks scan they asked us to come back so the cardiologist could look at bubs heart as it appeared the aorta was narrow. We had our follow up scan two days ago and was told that the leftside of bubs heart wasn't functioning properly. The aortic valve has some thickening and narrowing, the left ventricle is thickened and showing scar tissue and the mitrial valve is opening or closing properly allowing for blood regurgitation. The clinical name for our problems Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome.
> On a scale of 1 to 10 of serious heart conditions we are a 10. Immediately after birth bubs will be transferred to the neonatal intensive care unit where she'll be stabilised for a few days before undergoing the first on at least 3 open heart surgeries. :cry:

Sorry to hear you have to go through this! Hope everything goes smoothly for her after birth and her surgeries!!


----------



## linz143

ChristiansMum said:


> Well it's my MILs ex's funeral on Friday :( the first funeral I will ever be attending. I'm so nervous and sad about it already. Been spending a lot of time with my MIL as she has taken it really badly. I just don't know what I'm going to wear as most of the clothes that fit me now aren't 'dressy' clothes mainly jeans and a few tops.
> 
> But on a happier note I think we have a name for baby :) Alfie Raymond David :) middle names are family names and DH decided he liked Alfie last night so we will have Christian,Isabel and Alfie x

I am so sorry you have to go to a funeral during your pregnancy, although I can completely sympathize, as I lost my maternal grandmother during my last pregnancy (at 8 months pregnant) and my paternal grandmother during this pregnancy in early April.

I literally had nothing to wear, but I found that a cheap, black maternity dress (since you probably won't be wearing it a ton) paired with some nice jewelry was enough for me. I probably could have gotten away with jeans and a black top, but I just felt better in a dress. Big hugs to you and MIL, it's never an easy thing to go through.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Thanks ladies, yes it's hard but I'm more of a the cup is half full kind of person. I just keep trying to remind myself that even though he was young (42) he still had a life it could be worse it could of been a child ect :(

I'm going shopping later as DH seems to have gained a little bit of weight and needs something to wear as well so I'm going to see what I can get into x


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hi Ladies, I went to St George's Yesterday and it turns out I was misdiagnosed and have uteroplacental Insufficiency which mean the placenta is sending everything the wrong way around. They are not too worried at the moment as although this baby is going to be very small, she appears to be following the same continous growth line, but should she come off that line they will deliver her at 34 weeks xx


----------



## Buttons_01

If baby is measuring between the 90th and 50th percentile would you put it as on the 75th percentile. This is where my bubba is measuring at the minute. Anyone's baby measuring or measured this and been big at birth. I'm scared of having a big baby and now i have suspected GD as my midwife found a little glucose in my urine, BUT i did eat chocolate about an hour before so could this be the reason? .. Would the sugar show in your urine after 1hour or does it sound like GD?


----------



## tori0713

Buttons_01 said:


> If baby is measuring between the 90th and 50th percentile would you put it as on the 75th percentile. This is where my bubba is measuring at the minute. Anyone's baby measuring or measured this and been big at birth. I'm scared of having a big baby and now i have suspected GD as my midwife found a little glucose in my urine, BUT i did eat chocolate about an hour before so could this be the reason? .. Would the sugar show in your urine after 1hour or does it sound like GD?

Every single time I've gone to my OB I have sugar in my urine. It's got something to do with your kidneys and how they process sugars in pregnancy. My doctor had me take the glucose test at 8 weeks and then I took it on Wednesday at 27w1d. I find out the results tomorrow, but she said she was not concerned at all with me having GD. She said she'd be shocked if I ended up with it and that it's just the way out bodies work while pregnant and if we eat something with sugar before we go to our appointments.


----------



## flyingduster

"Between the 50th and 90th percentile" doesn't mean 75th I don't think. I reckon it means some areas are measuring bang on average (50th) and some areas as larger, so overall it is somewhere in the middle but could go either way entirely before birth!!!! Monster was 75th percentile for weight at birth, but 90th percentile for length and 99th for his head.... Lol! I did tear having him, but IT DIDNT HURT. It hurt to get the local in to be stitched up, but the tearing itself didn't hurt!!! So I wouldn't worry about an average-ish baby, even if it looks like he MIGHT be on the big side (ultrasound measurements are SO bad at being way off!!! Take anything from them with a grain of salt!) it doesn't sound as if he is totally huge, AND there is no way to know if you'll have him a bit earlier or something too, making him have a totally average birth size!


----------



## addy1

I had my appointment with my OB, and am feeling a lot more confident about my v-bac2. I was feeling so nervous, but she was so wonderful and encouraging. She said my last v-bac hopefully paved the way for this baby, so I should not have two hours of pushing again. I know they can't say for certain that it will be easier, but she said in most cases the 2nd birth is faster. Hoping that is the case for me!!


----------



## flyingduster

Just got my GTT results back; I have gestational diabetes. I am not too upset about having it, I will deal with it as best I can, but I am bitterly upset at the prospect of it forcing me to a hospital 1.5 hours drive away rather than the one 3 mins WALK away!!! :'(


----------



## clynn11

flyingduster- Sorry about GD hun :hugs: 

mysteriouseye- So glad it was a misdiagnosis! Hope baby girl keeps following her growth line and can stay in there cooking!! 

addy1- I hope this VBAC goes perfectly for you!!

29 weeks for me yesterday! So crazy we're all getting so close!!!!!


----------



## MomWife

flyingduster, sorry about your results, I wish it was a closer hospital that you could go to. :hugs:

My OB appt went well. The baby heartbeat it's strong. I'm measuring where I'm supposed to be at. My blood pressure was normal which I am happy about. I took the gd test as well. That drink tastes so nasty! I received my results yesterday and it was normal. June 4th which is my next appt I will have to get the tdap immunization. I don't remember getting with neither of my daughters. The Dr said it's just a precaution so that when the baby is born, he won't develop whooping cough and the other diseases. I caught pink eye Thursday.:nope: Got it from dh or 1 of my daughters. I woke up Thursday morning and my left eyelid was stuck together. :'( couldn't open up my eye. Had to use a warm washcloth to clean my eye. Went to the Dr and got prescribed some eyedrops.

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## ChristiansMum

Anyone else struggling with the heat? We had a family BBQ today and I was really struggling but thank goodness my SIL was here to help with food and keep the kids entertained. She even said I could go for a lay down and she would sort everything :) ohh and she painted my toe nails for me as I'm struggling to do it myself x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ooooo no I'm loving it. It's just the right heat for me. I'm a little crispy round the edges tho lol. Been getting quite a lot of BH these last few days :-( 
X


----------



## Buttons_01

I can't tell the difference between BH contractions and him pushing up. Whichever it is, when it happens my belly goes tight and it feels like pressure. Doesn't last very long, a few seconds and he still moves around, so i just though this was bubba pushing up on my belly. 

been making the most of the nice weather we've had the past 2 days (live in the Northwest UK) and went for a walk with the OH and the dogs :) .. Starting to feel like a whale! .. Does anyone measure their belly circumference? .. Mine is 36 inches around at 29 weeks. Is this big or small? .. My fundal height measurement was 29cm at 28+4 but midwife said this was fine :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Buttons_01 said:


> I can't tell the difference between BH contractions and him pushing up. Whichever it is, when it happens my belly goes tight and it feels like pressure. Doesn't last very long, a few seconds and he still moves around, so i just though this was bubba pushing up on my belly.
> 
> been making the most of the nice weather we've had the past 2 days (live in the Northwest UK) and went for a walk with the OH and the dogs :) .. Starting to feel like a whale! .. Does anyone measure their belly circumference? .. Mine is 36 inches around at 29 weeks. Is this big or small? .. My fundal height measurement was 29cm at 28+4 but midwife said this was fine :)

If I go round my biggest point of bump which happens to go round my hips I measure 42" Iv always measured a week ahead this time, and I feel like a whale aswell.. I also look like the motorway has taken over my stomach and boobs lol.


----------



## WanaBaba

I am finding the heat really uncomfortable and have no idea how I'm gonna cope in the summer! Finding it hard to find stuff to wear that I feel comfortable in! What do all you ladies wear?

Got my 3D scan tomorrow! So excited! It will be our second one as we had one at 16 weeks to find out the sex so I'm scared incase she's turned into a boy! Haha. I'm really hoping we get to see her face this time as last time she was hiding and wouldn't even give us a little peek!


----------



## LoveCakes

Aww Christians mum what a nice SIL!

I'm finding the heat hardest at night getting to sleep.

Have fun tomorrow wanabubba! Be sure to show us some pics :)


----------



## clynn11

How exciting for your 3D scan wanababa! I just got mine done, was at 28+4. Here's a few pics :) She was being stubborn and hiding her face most of the time so we didn't get the greatest pics, but it was still awesome.
 



Attached Files:







10363479_823901520971935_8774028225040065632_n.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 1









10302180_823901787638575_4809746313893642305_n.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 1









10257083_823905764304844_9097323724413511259_n.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buttons_01

I'm finding it hard to find clothes to wear as i have no summer clothes that are maternity and don't really wanna go buy any as in due beginning of august so don't really see the point. Might just go and get myself a nice maxi dress :) 

so far i have no stretch marks! I'm just very veiny! Big blue veins on the sides of my stomach and boobs. LOL. I have stretch marks from puberty which are silvery white but so far no new ones :) which i am very happy about!


----------



## flyingduster

It is late autumn here, so I am loving the temperature change!! Heh. Winters are mild here too, so won't have to try and bundle up lots with a preggy belly!!! 

I have an appointment with a diabetes specialist on Wednesday, so will find out more then I suppose. For now I have just gone cold-turkey off all sugar and dropped my starchy carbs down to almost nothing too. It has been fine so far, I've been a little hungry but have plenty of good snacks so have done fine. So far!!! I am SO determined to keep it under control with diet, cos that is my o ly hope to stay at the lock hospital or have a home birth.... We shall see.


----------



## WanaBaba

Lovely pics clynn, loving the little pet lip haha.
Unfortunately we didn't manage to get any pics or see baby :( little madam was turned the other way and wouldn't turn around! We have rebooked for two weeks time so crossing my fingers she turns for us! If not I guess we will just have to wait until the birth to see that little face of hers!


----------



## flagirlie7

flyingduster said:


> It is late autumn here, so I am loving the temperature change!! Heh. Winters are mild here too, so won't have to try and bundle up lots with a preggy belly!!!
> 
> I have an appointment with a diabetes specialist on Wednesday, so will find out more then I suppose. For now I have just gone cold-turkey off all sugar and dropped my starchy carbs down to almost nothing too. It has been fine so far, I've been a little hungry but have plenty of good snacks so have done fine. So far!!! I am SO determined to keep it under control with diet, cos that is my o ly hope to stay at the lock hospital or have a home birth.... We shall see.

I got diagnosed with GD like 2 months ago! It was a bit hard at the beginning, I am literally a sweetoholic, and sodaholic, lol. I was hungry at first as well, but learned to add a lot of protein, with all my meals and snacks, pretty much. Definitely helps!


----------



## Literati_Love

Flying - sorry about the GD! Good luck staying off sweets cold turkey. That would be really tough! 

AFM - not having a problem with the hot weather because it hasn't been warm at all! However, I am all prepared with some basic maternity tanks, shorts and a few maxi dresses. I think it's worth it to invest in a few summer basics when you're due in August!

My belly is 37" around at the very largest part...and I am 28 +3! I think there is probably a wide range of what's "normal" at this point!


----------



## AMB2013

My glucose test is tomorrow. Looking forward to having that over with. Shower is June 14 and I'm super excited about that, though.

Miles has been super active; if he isn't rolling from one side of me to another, he's been pushing himself up against my belly, which has put me into some amusing shapes. He also loves my bladder, as he's constantly lying on it (or hates it, depends on your definition). We're in the home stretch guys!


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, my baby LOVES pressing on my bladder as well. It's incredibly painful and uncomfortable if I'm standing/walking! As if I didn't have enough of a 'waddle' already!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Well it's cooled down a bit now (thank goodness!) it's still warm enough to go out without a coat but I didn't feel like I was melting while walking to school this morning but it's supposed to rain later. 

Iv got some new stretch marks on the top of my thighs but I don't mind because I had some there already from my other 2. 

29wks tomorrow and it's so hard to believe that in about 10wks time my baby could be here and in my arms! I really need to start baby shopping x


----------



## lorojovanos

If one more person comments on how absolutely huge I am, I'm going to scream. I'm 27 weeks pregnant with twins for crying out loud. When did it become socially acceptable to comment like that...?


----------



## Literati_Love

I totally understand, Lorojovanos! People constantly tell me I am huge and I am *NOT* pregnant with twins. Either way, it's completely inappropriate!


----------



## ChristiansMum

I'm fed up of hearing how huge I am, my mums the worst everytime she see me it's always 'oh you are gettin big' or 'he is going to be a big boy' she also said DD would be a big girl but she was only 6lb 8oz x


----------



## AerisandAlex

Logan is hating my hip bones, I swear I can feel his little fingers constantly pushing and flexing right behind my left hip!

At first, I was okay with people telling me I was getting bigger, because my other two were so little, but today we had our OB appt and I thought their scale was broken! I was 128lbs last time they weighed me, they had told me that day that I had lost a little over a pound then... 4 weeks later - today - I'm 140! I was sitting there going 'Wow! I've never hit 140 before... even with my son I was only around 130 when he was born... but that would explain why my hips have been hurting when I'm walking around...

And baby's measuring ahead now at 30 weeks, which doctors are happy about, they were worried little Logan here would be like my other two, tiny tiny babies (5lbs 8oz for my daughter, 4lbs 8oz with my son) BUT we also got some bad news today too... might not get my VBAC like I was pushing for afterall :(

I was 33 weeks when my son was born and given how small he was, even though they did a low cut for the c-section, my uterus wasn't expanded the whole way so now the scar on the uterus itself is moving up higher and higher and doctors are saying that it could make my uterus -overall- weak and not able to handle a VBAC :( So they're talking c-section again... told me to just keep it in mind because it's probably going to have to happen :( But IF it does have to happen, good news is I don't have to have staples again! That was my biggest issue with my son's c-section was the staples and the week I had to deal with them, it was awful and the worst pain I've ever experience... not even the pain medicine could dull it completely so yay for no staples, just glue and internal stitches :D


----------



## Literati_Love

Aeris - Don't feel bad. I gained 10.5 lbs one month and then 9 lbs last month. :S It's just packing on! We'll still get back to our pre-preg weight so don't lose heart!

Sorry to hear you may need another c-section but good news on the no staples this time! 

Christiansmom- Very annoying!


----------



## flyingduster

I have the finger-pricking blood glucose tester thing now, so feel more in control of everything. I have had a lessened sweet tooth this pregnancy anyway so I've actually had no problems going cold turkey off sugar and cutting my carbs right down. And so far my numbers have been totally fine!! So I have hopes I can do this.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Anybody else's hormones gone wild recently? Or just me? Seems luck isn't on our side. The tax man isn't doing us any favours, I sometimes wonder why me n my partner bother working and paying taxes when they now decide we're not allowed any help. 
My hips are seriously on there way out, Iv got physio appointment in few weeks. Nothing just seems to be going right ATM, and I'm ready to go mad at someone lol. I can't even park outside my house because some ppl are so ignorant. (I live on a road that's practically free for all when it comes to parking ) 
Just blah!!! Lol


----------



## HWPG

loro, yes! also, other things people can stop saying in reply to my "i'm due august 4":

"omg, this is going to be the hottest/ worst summer for you ever"
"oh wow, so still some time to go"
"if you think you're tired now, just wait!"
"get all the sleep you can now, because you wont sleep later"
"enjoy your free time/ going out to dinner/ exercise/ etc because you wont have that soon"

i'm very uncomfortable, headed into 30 weeks. it's seems crazy that i *still* have 10 weeks to go, and also that i *only* have 10 weeks to go! (kwim???). Alek constantly rolls and moves and pushes angles into me - elbows or shoulder or heels or something. and he sits very very high, so i'm having a very hard time breathing - actually feeling anxious about not being able to catch my breath. so i have to walk or stand or cat-cow often. it's all worth it!


----------



## Literati_Love

HWPG - I HATE those comments that make it seem like everyone wants you to know that your life will be OVER after the baby comes...basically. I am definitely going to rest up now, but I'd like to look forward to my baby and not have everyone tell me how horrible it's going to be. The lack of sleep will be worth it! And I'm sure date nights will still happen with help from willing babysitters like grandparents and friends! People are annoying.

I am uncomfortable too at just about 29 weeks! I am having a similar trip-out with not being able to believe there are a whole 11 weeks left, yet also can't believe there are *only* 11 weeks left! There is so much to do, yet we're going to be soo uncomfortable by the end! Sorry to hear you're having trouble catching your breath! Hopefully he moves a bit lower soon?


----------



## HWPG

yeah, hopefully. but really, i just have to be thankful and take it one day at a time. plus, i never have to worry about kick counts or anything!
whenever people say something like that, i try to respond with something like "is there a Baby-pocolypse coming that i dont know about?". it's so annoying. as if anyone can SAVE UP sleep!


----------



## AerisandAlex

The sleep saving comment really gets to me too and this is our 3rd child, it's like people don't understand that we know how to raise children :p

I will admit though I am one of those people who does say to people, like my sister, after you have a child 'life as you know it is over'. But it's not to hurt her or be mean. My little sister has been 'considering' having children, which is fine, and she knows that she'll have to change her lifestyle completely when that happens, I just don't think she's 'mentally' prepared for it. I know I thought I 'knew' what motherhood was going to be like with my first daughter, that I had my priorities set up and what I would have to do and what I would have to give up, etc etc... but when she finally arrived it really didn't hit me until I was home with her. I seriouly COULDN'T do anything, I got cabin fever really quick, especially at night and just when I wanted to run a simple errand like to pick up milk, I realized I couldn't bring her out and OH was busy with his own things (and wasn't very mature at the time) and it became really hard to actually have 'free time' without feeling like I was 'confined' to my house at all times.

Eventually as my daughter got older I worked my way through all the phases and came to terms with how my life 'had' to be and it wasn't what I was prepared for it to be... and this coming from a person who NEVER 'partied' or went to bars, or did anything aside from normal activies... I mean, I used to go out and walk around, just walk to get some exercise and a breath of fresh air and I couldn't even do that because I was afraid of taking my daughter out before her first shots and that was one of the hardest things I felt like I had to give up for her sake. Now my sister does go out with friends, drive way out of her way to go shopping... spend hundreds of dollars on designer clothes and shoes for herself... I know she'd be a good mom, but the transition into settling down with a child I can just see being a challenge for her.


Blah anyway, it's quiet here! lol I've been so busy lately, finding my DS's packed away newborn clothes and getting them washed and put away for Logan, the end of the school year going on with our two little ones and getting ready for summer vacation, just a lot going on :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

It has been quiet hasn't it. 
Iv been fighting my own battles. Having a pants time with everything ATM. Feeling let down by lots of things ATM. I feel ppl don't see this baby as special as his sister, which really winds me up. 
I had a health scare the other day n when I rang out of hrs mw, they didn't seem bothered, told to ring labour, when it wasn't a concern for them. 
I'm just feeling very down in the dumps ATM. Nothing is going right for us ATM. Iv got a growth scan next week, just hope that says he's ok and normal sized. 
Humph :-(


----------



## ChristiansMum

Not a lot going on here either, DS is on half term and all it's done is rain so haven't really been able to take them out but took the kids out earlier so they could go jump in puddles. 
Next midwife appointment is 10th June and DH is coming with me, it's the 2nd one he will be attending this pregnancy the 1st being the booking in appointment. Then on the 10th in the afternoon I have my driving test starting to get nervous already x


----------



## WanaBaba

Good luck for your driving test Christiansmum! I did mine when I was around 30 weeks pregnant last time round!

Had a growth scan this morning, at 31 weeks baby weighs 3.15. What do you ladies think of this? With my dd1 we didn't get a scan after 20 weeks so never got told weight but she was born 8.4. I'm wondering wether this one will be bigger or not! 

Everything was measuring well with baby so don't need any further scans. Although have a 3D one booked for Monday. Baby is head down just as I thought.

Well the exhaustion has came back full on, dd is off school this week and I am finding it hard! There's not a lot on, it's poured down the past two days and I can't have my usual lunch time nap :( trying so hard to find some energy but it's difficult!

7 weeks and 6 days to go until my cesarean! Wow!


----------



## AerisandAlex

WanaBaba - Wow your c-section is coming up quick! :) He honestly sounds pretty normal to me and that he might be as big as your little girl was :D The way I think about it is, the last 4 weeks they say baby gains 1lb a week, so if he's already 3.15, add another 4lbs at least to that and you should have about where he'll be at :D

ChristiansMum - Good luck on your driver's test!! I know I was super nervous about mine too :)

Tracie87 - :hugs: I'm sorry you don't feel like the doctors are taking your concerns seriously :( Your little one is so so special, they might be thinking that because your little girl went so well that he will too. :) My first OB was pretty cold too, after my second child came early though I decided to switch with this little one... although my OB was smart, I didn't like her bedside manor, I expected more from her and all I ever got was the cold medical jargon, even when we had our MC. I hope as you get closer to your DD that they change their attitude because every child is just as special. And good luck on your growth scan, hoping for good news! :hugs:


We have another scan tomorrow in the morning, just to measure our little guy, get a heart rate, make sure all his pieces and parts are still there and working (which I'm sure they are) and then of course to check the placenta placement which seems to be moving up my back now and away from the cervix :) I can't wait to see how much he weighs now! Our last scan was 4 weeks ago and he was already 2lbs and the doctors say his growth is measuring 2 weeks ahead so really excited for him to be a big baby since our other two were so small.


----------



## addy1

I had a 30 week appointment today. Can't believe we are in the home stretch now! My B12 and Iron levels are a bit low, so that could explain the tingling and dizziness I have been feeling. (Not to mention my low blood pressure). Started on some vitamins today, so hoping for some positive results! 

Hope everyone is feeling well, and getting some rest. (As hard as it is right now).


----------



## WanaBaba

I've been put on iron tablets ugh hate them :(


----------



## WanaBaba

AerisandAlex said:


> WanaBaba - Wow your c-section is coming up quick! :) He honestly sounds pretty normal to me and that he might be as big as your little girl was :D The way I think about it is, the last 4 weeks they say baby gains 1lb a week, so if he's already 3.15, add another 4lbs at least to that and you should have about where he'll be at :D
> 
> ChristiansMum - Good luck on your driver's test!! I know I was super nervous about mine too :)
> 
> Tracie87 - :hugs: I'm sorry you don't feel like the doctors are taking your concerns seriously :( Your little one is so so special, they might be thinking that because your little girl went so well that he will too. :) My first OB was pretty cold too, after my second child came early though I decided to switch with this little one... although my OB was smart, I didn't like her bedside manor, I expected more from her and all I ever got was the cold medical jargon, even when we had our MC. I hope as you get closer to your DD that they change their attitude because every child is just as special. And good luck on your growth scan, hoping for good news! :hugs:
> 
> 
> We have another scan tomorrow in the morning, just to measure our little guy, get a heart rate, make sure all his pieces and parts are still there and working (which I'm sure they are) and then of course to check the placenta placement which seems to be moving up my back now and away from the cervix :) I can't wait to see how much he weighs now! Our last scan was 4 weeks ago and he was already 2lbs and the doctors say his growth is measuring 2 weeks ahead so really excited for him to be a big baby since our other two were so small.

I know I can't quite believe she is going to be here in just under 8 weeks!! I'm having a girl by the way not a boy hehe.
Wow 1lb a week? I didn't know this I thought it was half a lb! So is it half a lb from now and then goes up to 1lb a week when I get to 36 weeks? So she could be like... 9lbs? :shock:


----------



## Buttons_01

My iron levels are also low and i have to go and pick up my prescription :( been put on 210mg 3x a day. Not looking forward to taking 3 a day! Might just use the ones i was on before pregnancy, don't think i could deal with constipation (sorry tmi) from the higher dose ones. 
i had my whooping cough vaccine today! Thought my arm would be sore afterwards but nope, all is good haha. 
I'm also still worrying about having a big baby boy, i know i shouldn't but i am lol! I know everyone is different bu mt if you measure your belly, how many inches around are you? .. I'm nearly 31 weeks and mine measures 36 inches around. My fundal height from my 28 weeks midwife appointment was 29cm... I know I'm just stressing for no reason haha. 
sorry everyone! .. Hope everyone is feeling okay. I am looking forward to my baby boy being here :) just gotta wait patiently for another 9 weeks or so!


----------



## Literati_Love

Buttons - I don't think you have anything to worry about. My belly is measuring 37" around already at 29 weeks. My fundal height at 28+4 was 29 cm so it's pretty much right on track. I have pretty much resigned myself to a large baby since both my dh and I were large at birth.

Addy - I hope the supplements help with your dizzy feelings.

WanaBaba - I know nothing about baby sizing but I'm sure your baby will be a very normal size. :) 

Tracie - Sorry to hear you're feeling down lately. :hugs:


----------



## addy1

The iron pills I'm on are specifically designed for pregnancy. They are supposed to not cause constipation, so I am really hoping that is the case. I really do not need anything else to make me constipated!! Haha.


----------



## AMB2013

Hey guys! I apologize for asking what I'm sure is a silly question, but do we have a sig tag for the group? I'd love to add one, but I haven't seen it.

Also, third tri! Woo hoo! My little man will be here in approximately 12 weeks! can't believe it...


----------



## WanaBaba

Just measured my bump and around it is 39 inches!


----------



## emicakess

We are all getting so close! :) 36 more days of work before I go on maternity leave. I have 7 weekends to get everything in order before I take hopefully 2 weeks to relax before my 40th week. :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

WanaBaba said:


> Just measured my bump and around it is 39 inches!

Your still smaller than me :haha: I feel like a hippo ATM lol.


----------



## Buttons_01

Mine hasn't grown .. Still 36 inches. I think he is due another grown spurt though so i may just balloon out of nowhere! Haha


----------



## ChristiansMum

Put our cot up today in our bedroom ... It's starting to deal more real now if that makes any sense x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

It's so exciting isn't it. We got Moses basket out n washed it yesterday n all his clothes. Seems weird looking at it and to think we're gunna have a baby in there soon  

:-D 
Xxx


----------



## flyingduster

Well I've been on this strict diet for 2 weeks now, and so far my numbers are sitting pretty good really, so I'm hoping things don't change up too much as the hormones change!! 

We get possession of our new house on Thursday!! So excited! We're moving in on Sunday, then I have midwife tues, scan and obstetrician on wed, then diabetes clinic on Fri. Whew! 

Monster was 9lb10oz. I'm not worried about a big baby for my sake, more that if this baby looks big in scans then the ob will probably pout pressure on to induce or something purelyncos the GD, which I won't stand for. But I am not looking forward to the strength it'll take to stand up for myself either, so hoping this bub is smaller, and earlier than Monster was!!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87 said:


> It's so exciting isn't it. We got Moses basket out n washed it yesterday n all his clothes. Seems weird looking at it and to think we're gunna have a baby in there soon
> 
> :-D
> Xxx

I'm sorting out baby's clothes today! I keep buying him stuff and forgetting what I have brought so I really need to see what I have got x


----------



## emicakess

I am sorting baby stuff today too! Well this is going to sound kind of funny but we moved our bed into the living room/dining room area. It actually looks pretty cute  But it feels silly to have a 2 bedroom apartment and our bedroom is the (carpeted) dining room. The reason being that the two bedrooms have windows facing a really busy street and it is SO loud when you open the windows, and also people smoke cigarettes out on that street 24/7. So I am not sure what we are going to do with the 2 extra rooms but I will figure something out. Maybe a crafting room :) 
I feel like I don't have enough baby stuff but I don't know what else I need??? Does anyone else feel like that?

Also I ordered my duffle bag for my hospital bag, and I have started packing LO's diaper bag. :) I want to start washing baby clothes/blankets next weekend


----------



## emicakess

flyingduster said:


> Well I've been on this strict diet for 2 weeks now, and so far my numbers are sitting pretty good really, so I'm hoping things don't change up too much as the hormones change!!
> 
> We get possession of our new house on Thursday!! So excited! We're moving in on Sunday, then I have midwife tues, scan and obstetrician on wed, then diabetes clinic on Fri. Whew!
> 
> Monster was 9lb10oz. I'm not worried about a big baby for my sake, more that if this baby looks big in scans then the ob will probably pout pressure on to induce or something purelyncos the GD, which I won't stand for. But I am not looking forward to the strength it'll take to stand up for myself either, so hoping this bub is smaller, and earlier than Monster was!!!

Sounds like you have a busy week! Well at least that will make time go by faster and you will be closer to meeting your LO :) 
I do not want to be induced either! I will push not to be


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Can I ask a personal question? Has anyone's d/c changed?


Spoiler
a few days ago my bump became extremely heavy n I noticed my doc changed, not only did it get heavier it became snot like, mix of creamy n clear. There's no itching or odor, nothing.

I spoilered as some May choose not to read my problem lol


----------



## emicakess

Tracie87 said:


> Can I ask a personal question? Has anyone's d/c changed?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> a few days ago my bump became extremely heavy n I noticed my doc changed, not only did it get heavier it became snot like, mix of creamy n clear. There's no itching or odor, nothing.
> 
> I spoilered as some May choose not to read my problem lol



Spoiler
You are talking about discharge right? Yes mine changed, and I started getting a lot more. Sometimes I run to bathroom because I worry my water broke lol :blush: It was like once I hit my third trimester (maybe a few weeks into it) it changed thicker and creamier and I started getting a lot more. Hope this helps! I think it's normal!


----------



## WanaBaba

Sorry I can't remember how to do a spoiler but just wanted to say that mine has changed too, there's so much of it!


----------



## Buttons_01

Same here! .. Also no itch or odour. Must just be something that happens .. Hormones! Haha


----------



## ChristiansMum

One week till my driving test and nerves have kicked in! I really NEED to pass. I'm sorry I keep mentioning it but only my DH, my driving instructor and you lovely ladies know I have it. I keep trying to tell myself to not think about it but I can't get it out my head!!x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Had my growth scan today.... Omg I'm terrified lol! He's 4lb3 ATM... They think hel be around 8lb. Far cry from my diddly 6lb3 lol. But he's healthy happy, and gorgeous lol.


----------



## LoveCakes

That's great Tracie, I'm sure you'll be fine.

Good luck Christian's Mum with your driving test!

I realised I only have 7 1/2 weeks of work left eeeeek. There are only 3 in my dept and one of the others is retiring this year. They're not covering my maternity so I'm trying to sort as much stuff as possible before I go. Plus the one remaining guy is on holiday for 2 weeks before I finish. Poor thing, he will be very busy! I work for the NHS so the chances of them replacing the retiree before I come back next year are slim. I feel a bit bad though I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## emicakess

LoveCakes said:


> That's great Tracie, I'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> Good luck Christian's Mum with your driving test!
> 
> I realised I only have 7 1/2 weeks of work left eeeeek. There are only 3 in my dept and one of the others is retiring this year. They're not covering my maternity so I'm trying to sort as much stuff as possible before I go. Plus the one remaining guy is on holiday for 2 weeks before I finish. Poor thing, he will be very busy! I work for the NHS so the chances of them replacing the retiree before I come back next year are slim. I feel a bit bad though I wouldn't change it for the world.

I feel ya on the work thing. I am telling myself NOT to stress about it because it's not my job to worry about it, it's my boss's! I am the head teacher in the toddler classroom and there isn't really anyone to fill my position yet... And I am going on my maternity leave when everyone goes on their vacations lol. Ahhh Ohhh well! We will be off of work with our LO's and loving it :)


----------



## addy1

I have about 3 weeks left, as our school year is ending at the end of the month. I am looking so forward to spending the last few weeks of this pregnancy at home. I am exhausted by the end of the day, and feel I do not have much energy for my own kids. Looking forward to some quality time with my girls!! 

Hope everyone is feeling well!!


----------



## clynn11

Tracie- it sounds like we're in the same boat!!! Lol. My midwife is estimating Zuri to be about 4lb10oz right now!! Said she wouldn't be surprised if she was 8 1/2 to 9 lbs!! AHHHH.


----------



## WanaBaba

Had the sweetest little dream last night that my baby girl was born naturally before my scheduled section and I was breast feeding her and her little face was just perfect! Woke up feeling all emotional and excited! (Although a bit scared about the part where she comes early!)

I just can not wait to meet her! These weeks are flying by but yet it still feels like time is going too slow, if that makes sense?!

ETA.. so crazy to think I joined this thread when I was around 4 weeks pregnant and now I only have 6.5 weeks left until I meet my baby! It's amazing how far we've all came ladies. I'm starting to feel emotional now..damn hormones haha x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

clynn11 said:


> Tracie- it sounds like we're in the same boat!!! Lol. My midwife is estimating Zuri to be about 4lb10oz right now!! Said she wouldn't be surprised if she was 8 1/2 to 9 lbs!! AHHHH.

Tell me your as scared as me!! I'm pooping my pants lol :haha:


----------



## Klara0412

Hi everyone, long time no speak! I am glad to hear everyone is doing well  

tracy and clynn, I am also measuring ahead (2 weeks, 99th percentile, eek) and the doctors have told me to prepare for a big baby! Unfortunately for me we are registered at a midwife run birthing centre with no pain relief (except homeopathy and positive thinking), eek! 

I am also a teacher and snowed under. I am handing over to the next teacher at the moment and trying to grt my reports written. But I go on maternity leave at 34 weeks on 18th June, hooray! 

We haven't got too long to go now ladies!


----------



## clynn11

Yupp i'm pretty petrified but have heard multiple stories of them estimating a big baby and the baby coming out like 7 1/2 lbs so i'm trying not to get too freaked out!! Lol!


----------



## Literati_Love

WanaBaba - That sounds like such a lovely dream! I am getting quite emotional these days too. I will daydream about holding my baby for the first time and will get all teary eyed and choked up from it! I agree that in a way time is flying by but in a way it is so slow!!!! I can't wait to meet my baby, but I also want to make sure everything is prepared and want to enjoy my last weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## WanaBaba

Feeling so stressed tonight :(
6.5 weeks to go and just about everything was sorted. Inlaws were coming over for the birth to take care of our eldest dd (they're in U.K. we are in Germany) well they've just told us they don't think they can make it anymore as fil fractured his skull a couple days ago so don't think he will be able to fly. No idea what we are going to do now and all family is in the uk. I'm having a cesarean and looks like I'll have to go in by myself now :( so sad about this and scared and worried because I've been told baby gets taken away for around 45 minutes straight after she is born, whilst I get stitched up etc and she gets weighed etc. well even though not happy about this atleast hubby would be there with her the whole time. Now she will be on her own. Feel like crying :(


----------



## WanaBaba

Literati_Love said:


> WanaBaba - That sounds like such a lovely dream! I am getting quite emotional these days too. I will daydream about holding my baby for the first time and will get all teary eyed and choked up from it! I agree that in a way time is flying by but in a way it is so slow!!!! I can't wait to meet my baby, but I also want to make sure everything is prepared and want to enjoy my last weeks of pregnancy.

I know what you mean I want to try and enjoy the last weeks of being pregnant as I know I will miss it, the baby moving, always being so close etc. But I just can't wait to meet her!

It sounds so strange but the dream has made me feel so much closer to her, I can't stop rubbing my tummy, imagining what it's going to be like first meeting her, feeling all emotional etc haha.


----------



## addy1

WanaBaba said:


> Feeling so stressed tonight :(
> 6.5 weeks to go and just about everything was sorted. Inlaws were coming over for the birth to take care of our eldest dd (they're in U.K. we are in Germany) well they've just told us they don't think they can make it anymore as fil fractured his skull a couple days ago so don't think he will be able to fly. No idea what we are going to do now and all family is in the uk. I'm having a cesarean and looks like I'll have to go in by myself now :( so sad about this and scared and worried because I've been told baby gets taken away for around 45 minutes straight after she is born, whilst I get stitched up etc and she gets weighed etc. well even though not happy about this atleast hubby would be there with her the whole time. Now she will be on her own. Feel like crying :(

Sorry to hear that.....really hoping that something works out for you. Is there anyone else that could come?? 

I am feeling like the last few weeks have been going by so slowly......feels like I have been at the 30ish week mark for ever. I am having flashbacks of the first trimester!! It does not help that my girlfriend had her baby yesterday 3 weeks early.


----------



## LoveCakes

Wanabubba could your mil not come over on her own even for a few days. I'm sure your fil would have recovered by then or will have other help.


----------



## emicakess

So sorry to hear that WanaBaba! Do you have a friend or babysitter that could watch DD?? :( 


Is anyone else having this problem? People wanting to be at the birth that I don't want to be there (OH's family), and I know they are going to be hurt when I tell them. I know that they will get over it, and they will eventually understand to an extent. But the worst part is I know that I am going to have to let them visit in the hospital after LO arrives, and I know MIL is going to bring her crackhead boyfriend and his crackhead mom (who think they are some how apart of my pregnancy). Bleh. Thats the part of L&D I am stressing about right now. They are "apart of the family" so I always have to pretend like I like them :dohh:


----------



## WanaBaba

Unfortunately don't have anyone else that's could come over. My mum and sis are coming over but not until mid august. They can't get here any earlier.

I did think of mil maybe coming over by herself but I don't think she would do this as they've already booked the flights so they're now going to try and get them changed to a later date instead so don't think she would pay extra to come over twice.

I have one close friend here, have only been here six months so not made that many friends yet, who I could leave dd with, she has offered infact but I know my LO will probably spend the whole time upset and asking for me as she seems to be going through a clingy stage at the minute, crying every day at nursery etc, not wanting to be away from me. So I would spend the whole time worrying about her and feeling awful for leaving her :( she's very close to mil so I know she'd be perfectly happy staying with her. such a tricky situation as I'm also gonna feel bad about the new baby being left on her own while I'm being fixed up if hubby is not there. I don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## emicakess

WanaBaba said:


> Unfortunately don't have anyone else that's could come over. My mum and sis are coming over but not until mid august. They can't get here any earlier.
> 
> I did think of mil maybe coming over by herself but I don't think she would do this as they've already booked the flights so they're now going to try and get them changed to a later date instead so don't think she would pay extra to come over twice.
> 
> I have one close friend here, have only been here six months so not made that many friends yet, who I could leave dd with, she has offered infact but I know my LO will probably spend the whole time upset and asking for me as she seems to be going through a clingy stage at the minute, crying every day at nursery etc, not wanting to be away from me. So I would spend the whole time worrying about her and feeling awful for leaving her :( she's very close to mil so I know she'd be perfectly happy staying with her. such a tricky situation as I'm also gonna feel bad about the new baby being left on her own while I'm being fixed up if hubby is not there. I don't know what to do for the best.

Ugh I'm so sorry! :( That is so frustrating... :( Could your friend bring DD to the hospital and play with her in the waiting room so that OH can be with you, and DD not be too far away either?


----------



## Literati_Love

Addy - Yeah, this past week felt really slow for me. It was one of those weeks where I kept thinking/saying I was "almost 31 weeks" so by the time I hit 31 weeks yesterday, it felt like I'd already been 31 weeks for ages! 

Emi - Sorry about having unwanted people asking to be in the delivery room! That is shockingly inappropriate to me! Definitely tell them no without any guilt, but I know it is stressful knowing you are hurting someone's feelings. They really shouldn't be putting you in that position in the first place!

I am sort of stressed about visitors in the hospital afterwards too. But give yourself the time you need before you accept visitors. This is YOUR labour and delivery and YOUR time with your baby. You don't even have to tell them your baby has been born until several hours afterwards. Making sure baby is fed, you are showered and comfortable, and you and DH have had sufficient time alone with your baby will allow you to feel more relaxed about the visitors you're not too thrilled about. 

WanaBaba - So sorry about your stressful situation. I know that it is definitely not ideal that your LO be left with someone she isn't super familiar with yet, but I also know one way or the other, SOMEONE has to watch her and it's important that you have your hubby with you. Do you think there's a way that you could arrange a few playdates with your friend for your LO to get used to her...and maybe even try leaving her with your friend for a couple hours at a time in the next couple months until she gets a lot more comfortable with her?


----------



## WanaBaba

emicakess said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately don't have anyone else that's could come over. My mum and sis are coming over but not until mid august. They can't get here any earlier.
> 
> I did think of mil maybe coming over by herself but I don't think she would do this as they've already booked the flights so they're now going to try and get them changed to a later date instead so don't think she would pay extra to come over twice.
> 
> I have one close friend here, have only been here six months so not made that many friends yet, who I could leave dd with, she has offered infact but I know my LO will probably spend the whole time upset and asking for me as she seems to be going through a clingy stage at the minute, crying every day at nursery etc, not wanting to be away from me. So I would spend the whole time worrying about her and feeling awful for leaving her :( she's very close to mil so I know she'd be perfectly happy staying with her. such a tricky situation as I'm also gonna feel bad about the new baby being left on her own while I'm being fixed up if hubby is not there. I don't know what to do for the best.
> 
> Ugh I'm so sorry! :( That is so frustrating... :( Could your friend bring DD to the hospital and play with her in the waiting room so that OH can be with you, and DD not be too far away either?Click to expand...

I never thought of this actually, I will have to look into it and find out if there is a playroom and if the hospital would allow it. Thankyou for the suggestion :flower:


----------



## WanaBaba

Literati_Love said:


> Addy - Yeah, this past week felt really slow for me. It was one of those weeks where I kept thinking/saying I was "almost 31 weeks" so by the time I hit 31 weeks yesterday, it felt like I'd already been 31 weeks for ages!
> 
> Emi - Sorry about having unwanted people asking to be in the delivery room! That is shockingly inappropriate to me! Definitely tell them no without any guilt, but I know it is stressful knowing you are hurting someone's feelings. They really shouldn't be putting you in that position in the first place!
> 
> I am sort of stressed about visitors in the hospital afterwards too. But give yourself the time you need before you accept visitors. This is YOUR labour and delivery and YOUR time with your baby. You don't even have to tell them your baby has been born until several hours afterwards. Making sure baby is fed, you are showered and comfortable, and you and DH have had sufficient time alone with your baby will allow you to feel more relaxed about the visitors you're not too thrilled about.
> 
> WanaBaba - So sorry about your stressful situation. I know that it is definitely not ideal that your LO be left with someone she isn't super familiar with yet, but I also know one way or the other, SOMEONE has to watch her and it's important that you have your hubby with you. Do you think there's a way that you could arrange a few playdates with your friend for your LO to get used to her...and maybe even try leaving her with your friend for a couple hours at a time in the next couple months until she gets a lot more comfortable with her?

Haha I do this too! But usually counting down so I'll say I have 7 weeks left then the next day it'll be 6 weeks and a bit haha so by time I get to six weeks I'll feel like I've already been there for ages haha.

We do see my friend around once a week so my dd is familiar with her and seems to really like her, if she hadn't started going through this 'stage' lately I'd be more than happy to leave her with her knowing she would be fine but for some unknown reason LO has decided she doesn't want to be away from me even for school which she usually loves. (Starting to wonder if it could actually have something to do with baby coming soon) great idea about leaving her with her a couple times before hand so at least it won't be the first time! Will have to have a chat with my friend and sort something out :flower: my only worry is what if these couple of 'practice' times don't go too well!


----------



## emicakess

WanaBaba said:


> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately don't have anyone else that's could come over. My mum and sis are coming over but not until mid august. They can't get here any earlier.
> 
> I did think of mil maybe coming over by herself but I don't think she would do this as they've already booked the flights so they're now going to try and get them changed to a later date instead so don't think she would pay extra to come over twice.
> 
> I have one close friend here, have only been here six months so not made that many friends yet, who I could leave dd with, she has offered infact but I know my LO will probably spend the whole time upset and asking for me as she seems to be going through a clingy stage at the minute, crying every day at nursery etc, not wanting to be away from me. So I would spend the whole time worrying about her and feeling awful for leaving her :( she's very close to mil so I know she'd be perfectly happy staying with her. such a tricky situation as I'm also gonna feel bad about the new baby being left on her own while I'm being fixed up if hubby is not there. I don't know what to do for the best.
> 
> Ugh I'm so sorry! :( That is so frustrating... :( Could your friend bring DD to the hospital and play with her in the waiting room so that OH can be with you, and DD not be too far away either?Click to expand...
> 
> I never thought of this actually, I will have to look into it and find out if there is a playroom and if the hospital would allow it. Thankyou for the suggestion :flower:Click to expand...

Your welcome! I know my hospital has a little play area for kids in the maternity ward, I hope yours does too! :)


----------



## emicakess

I went camping last night with my friends and OH. I am completely sore today but it was worth it and I am proud of myself for going!! :) Oh man do I feel like I got hit by a truck today lol. My friend let me use her twin air mattress but she blew it up and it was not completely full so I was nervous I was going to be very uncomfortable. Luckily I actually slept really good but I did have to get up to pee 3 times and wake OH up to help me climb over rocks and whatnot to find a spot to pee. Other than that though it was a lot of fun! My recommendations for any pregnant ladies wanting to camp (hard mode-no bathrooms, ect) is have an air mattress, make sure your tent is on level ground (ours wasnt lol), and find a place to pee very close to your tent before it gets dark.


----------



## WanaBaba

emicakess said:


> I went camping last night with my friends and OH. I am completely sore today but it was worth it and I am proud of myself for going!! :) Oh man do I feel like I got hit by a truck today lol. My friend let me use her twin air mattress but she blew it up and it was not completely full so I was nervous I was going to be very uncomfortable. Luckily I actually slept really good but I did have to get up to pee 3 times and wake OH up to help me climb over rocks and whatnot to find a spot to pee. Other than that though it was a lot of fun! My recommendations for any pregnant ladies wanting to camp (hard mode-no bathrooms, ect) is have an air mattress, make sure your tent is on level ground (ours wasnt lol), and find a place to pee very close to your tent before it gets dark.

You are very brave! Haha! Don't think I could do it, just the fact I get up about ten times a night to pee would put me off haha. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## WanaBaba

Well it's been confirmed today that the in-laws definitely won't be coming over so my friend has kindly agreed to have my dd while I go in to have section. She has assured me she will ring dh if LO gets too upset or anything and that they'll be fine! But I still can't help but worry. Just feeling so upset that this has happened as I was so relieved to know that LO would be with her grandma who she adores having a great time and wouldn't have to worry at all about her and could just relax but I just know that now I will be worrying about my dd because I'm a worrier and I just can't help it!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Well I have just got back from the midwife and everything is good but baby is back to back (no wonder I have had such a bad back!) and transverse and I'm also measuring nearly 2wks a head. My midwife appointments are now every 2 weeks x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? 
I had physio yesterday, as I thought diagnosed with spd front and back :-( got a rather sexy band and a lot of exercises... Yay lol. 
Going to watch a show tonight so freaking excited :-D eeeekkkk 
Xxx


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all?
> I had physio yesterday, as I thought diagnosed with spd front and back :-( got a rather sexy band and a lot of exercises... Yay lol.
> Going to watch a show tonight so freaking excited :-D eeeekkkk
> Xxx

Hopefully the sexy band helps :) and have fun watching a show tonight x

I'm suffering with the heat, it's too hot for me iv hardly eaten all day but now it's cooled down a bit I can't stop eating! And just to update I passed my driving test with 3 minors :) x


----------



## Literati_Love

Tracie - I hope the physio helps with your SPD. 

ChristiansMom- Congrats! Great job!


----------



## addy1

Congrats on your test! 

I have 10 more days of work....and then school will be out for the summer!! I am so tired and ready to just be at home! Will be nice to have the next 14 months off:) (Well, I guess if you call home with three kids....off!) :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Woohoo well done :-D xxxx


----------



## Damita

Yay for time off :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Well I have set a personal goal for myself to make it until 32 weeks. My gallbladder attacks are getting worse and more frequent. Hoping I can hold out even longer, but the pain I've been in has lead me to this goal :(


----------



## AerisandAlex

Sorry the gallbladder attacks have been getting worse Ashley :( They certainly are no fun... and hopefully they'll disappear when your little boy is here :(

I've been having terrible pain at the bottom of my hips but little Logan is still moving around like nothing's wrong so been trying to just deal with it... but I feel like I was biking for a long period of time... you know that terrible aching feeling between the legs :( 

Worse thing is I haven't done anything for it to feel like this, OH and I haven't even had relations in a long while... he's still terrified about causing me to go into labor early since we went so early with my son and we're right where we were when my water broke with my son...

Honestly I'm just happy to make it this far... knowing what I do with my son and how well things went with him I finally feel like Logan is safe 'just in case' something happens. From here on until he's born, I consider each day a gift... I just hope this pelvic/hip pain isn't an ominous sign of early labor to come :p


----------



## clynn11

I'm actually pretty shocked that no babies have been born yet! I was looking at other due date threads and there was at least one or two preemies born under 30 weeks in almost all of them! Hang in there August babes, you need to grow healthy and strong for us mamas! We're all getting sooo close though! Eeek!


----------



## bananabump

clynn11 said:


> I'm actually pretty shocked that no babies have been born yet! I was looking at other due date threads and there was at least one or two preemies born under 30 weeks in almost all of them! Hang in there August babes, you need to grow healthy and strong for us mamas! We're all getting sooo close though! Eeek!

There's 3 in the September thread.. making it all seem very real now! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Omg my back is killing today I seriously feel like Iv been kicked up the bum! Lol. Going to a local carnival today with my mum, I never get to go so I'm always working this time of year but gunna take a slow stroll down  

The show was amazing the other night I really thought I was gunna rock this poor baby out, it was so loud but he was dancing away lol.


----------



## addy1

clynn11 said:


> I'm actually pretty shocked that no babies have been born yet! I was looking at other due date threads and there was at least one or two preemies born under 30 weeks in almost all of them! Hang in there August babes, you need to grow healthy and strong for us mamas! We're all getting sooo close though! Eeek!

I was actually thinking the same thing last night. All the baby threads I have been a part of, have had a really early baby. We have all been so lucky so far! 

Personally, I can't see how I can continually get bigger for the next 8 weeks. I guess I just forgot how big my tummy gets!! I am measuring right on for 32 weeks, and have not gained any more weight then I usually do, but with the way this little guy is sitting, I just feel so much bigger. My husband thinks he is going to be a big boy, as our girls were pretty little. I think he will be 7.5lbs. (Just a guess!) 

I am thinking I will have him between 38 and 39 weeks, right at the end of July. Anyone have a guess for themselves??


----------



## bananabump

My guess is I'll have this little lady at 37 weeks again like I did with my son or she'll be good and wait until my planned section at 39 weeks lol If she comes at 37w I'm guessing she'll weigh 7lbs if she comes at 39w then 8lbs :)


----------



## flagirlie7

We will schedule a CS for 38 weeks (7/22) or so, unless these munchkins decide to strike earlier... Feeling pretty good, but they are getting heavier each day (last u/s showed them at around 3.75 each, eek). They won't be probably much more than 5.5 or 6 each, but adding these up, no wonder the pressure down there is getting to me! Adding to this excitement, we are buying a house, unless appraisal shows otherwise... Closing sometimes in July... though moving might have to wait till August!


----------



## Literati_Love

Tracie - My back is killing me today too! I can't do much these days without it bothering me, although I feel I've been pretty lucky so far with it not getting too severe. Enjoy the carnival! 

Clynn - I guess that is kind of cool that we haven't had anyone born super premature yet. We are all far enough along now that all of our babies should be ok if they are born any time...although obviously it would be better for them to cook a little longer!

Addy - I am guessing I'll be 3 or 4 days overdue, but I'm HOPING I'll have the baby about 1-2 days early...so maybe Aug 6 or 7? That would be nice. :) I'm guessing my baby will be at least 8 lbs 6 oz and probably even bigger if she's overdue. :wacko:


----------



## WanaBaba

Ooh I like this game haha I have c section booked for 39 weeks 1 day and i don't think she will come before then so 22nd July! My guess for her weight is around 8.2 although my dd was 8.4 so probably should guess bigger than this but for some reason I just have a feeling she will be smaller..hmm we shall see! Haha.


----------



## emicakess

Anyone else feeling like LO is much lower, like a heavy pressure on your hipbones? Its such a strange feeling! I wonder if it means she's dropped? OHs aunt said it's too early for that

(Edited... aunt, not ain't lol)


----------



## clynn11

I'm thinking/hoping for a July 28th birth! Although according to ovulation (I know the exact day I ovulated) I am due August 1st, every ultrasound she has measured for a July 28th due date. Plus it's my husband and my 8 year anniversary, so I think it would be extra cool if she was born that day ;) lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Emi - I feel like my baby has been super low for weeks. I have pelvic pressure quite a bit...but then again I don't know if it would be worse if she actually did drop? Also someone looked at my bump the other day and asked if I'd dropped. So that's interesting. It does seem early at this point!


----------



## emicakess

Literati_Love said:


> Emi - I feel like my baby has been super low for weeks. I have pelvic pressure quite a bit...but then again I don't know if it would be worse if she actually did drop? Also someone looked at my bump the other day and asked if I'd dropped. So that's interesting. It does seem early at this point!

I've been having lots of heavy pressure on the top of my hip bones (not painful) today which is totally new and lots more pressure on pubic bone too.. It might just be from our babies getting bigger? It just seemed so sudden for me


----------



## addy1

I have had a lot of pressure and pain due to the baby being so low. I'm guessing I have around 7 weeks left, so I can imagine how uncomfortable I will be!


----------



## emicakess

addy1 said:


> I have had a lot of pressure and pain due to the baby being so low. I'm guessing I have around 7 weeks left, so I can imagine how uncomfortable I will be!

Same! And I told my work I would work until 38 weeks earlier in my pregnancy. Now I'm slapping my forehead...whyyy did I promise that? Lol


----------



## clynn11

Oh emicakess that sucks! I'm taking off starting July 1st and am counting down the days!!! Lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

This boys been low for ages, I'm super low lately tho, Iv got the cleaning bug today, woke up needing to scrub the floors.... I hate cleaning lol. 
My hips always hurt, I have spd so it's the norm in my life ATM lol. Iv said this whole pregnancy il go early... Just not sure how early lol


----------



## addy1

The baby is also so active!! He is waking me up at night with movement!! Don't get me wrong, I am enjoying all the kicks, but it really feels like he is trying to go somewhere! Haha. Sorry kid, but you have to wait a bit longer!! Lol!


----------



## emicakess

clynn11 said:


> Oh emicakess that sucks! I'm taking off starting July 1st and am counting down the days!!! Lol

Your almost done! I am going July 18th. I would probably be able to go earlier like when you are going but my coworker is going on vacation until the 7th... So I guess maybe I could leave then but I would have to how things are going at the time


----------



## Jazzbird

Emi - I'm 32 weeks and have been getting lots of pressure under my bump and like a nerve pain around my left hip bone. I'm wondering if it's her hands or something pressing against me. So glad I'm not the only one with this strange feeling. It can get really uncomfortable.


----------



## ChristiansMum

I think I will go early, he is measuring 2wks bigger so I hope I go early. Both my other babies I measured spot on all the way through and my first was born on his EDD and my 2nd at 39+2. I thought my bump had dropped but baby was transverse on Tuesday so I think it's wishful thinking that he has moved because I still get kicked in the same place x


----------



## ChristiansMum

I also hope this baby is 6lb 9oz as DS was 6lb 7 and DD was 6lb 8 x


----------



## flyingduster

See, with Monster, I went waaaaay late. 2.5 weeks late!! But with GD in the mix I am *dreading* the fight I'll have with the obstetrician if this one goes far over!! I am also thoroughly over the constant *attention* the GD needs day in and day out. I am blimmen dreaming of my glucose numbers!!! Ugh. So over it, so I am hoping against hope that this one decides to come early. A few more weeks at least, but then I'd be happy for it to come any time... Lol. No idea of weight though! Monster was 9lb 10oz so hopefully an earlier baby will be a bit smaller. ;-)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

My boy is measuring 2 weeks ahead and Iv been told to expect an 8lb if he's on time. Far cry from my tiny 6lb3 little lady. 
Packed my maternity bag yesterday... Must have packed most his vests n grows lol. Learning from past experiences lol. Only took 3 of each last time and got through them all within a few hours... Oops lol. Seems scary to think hel be here soon. We're planning on getting DD a gift from her brother as don't want her to feel left out or anything, so we've brought her a woody doll as she's obsessed with toy story ATM lol. 
X


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie- I got DS a present when DD was born I got him a 'big brother' top and a toy (I think it was an angry birds toy) this time I want to get both kids a present from their little brother but I have no idea! Well done on packing your maternity bag all I have done is washed my dressing gown to go in it. DH keeps telling me its too soon to wash babies clothes or pack my bag :( 

When is everyone else packing their hospital bag?x


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh boy, I really need to get on this hospital bag thing! I am still unsure of what to bring.

Does anyone else find that their hips get REALLY sore from lying on their side all night?


----------



## JJsmom

Literati_Love said:


> Oh boy, I really need to get on this hospital bag thing! I am still unsure of what to bring.
> 
> Does anyone else find that their hips get REALLY sore from lying on their side all night?

Do you have a body pillow? I knew mine were getting sore last pregnancy but my DH bought a body pillow which helped tremendously! I am still using it this pregnancy. Put my bump on top of the pillow and the pillow between my legs.


----------



## clynn11

My fundal height is measuring about 2 weeks ahead! Midwife thinks if I make it to full term that she will be a good 8 1/2 to 9lbs. Eeeek!


----------



## addy1

My hips are so sore right now, and have been for weeks. This has happened with all three my pregnancies now. It is always the worst part for me, as it really keeps me up at night. Only a few more weeks though!! 

I am starting to think about my hospital bag too. I just don't want to be caught without one ready if baby decides to come early. 

Question: What are vests and grows??


----------



## mirandaprice

Vests are onsies (from what I've seen pics of when the term "vest" is used), no idea about grows.

I'm hoping my baby comes late (as odd as that sounds :haha: ) My due date is the 11th August, but my brother's birthday is the 17th, and he'd really like the baby to share his birthday :) Which, I think is the sweetest thing!

I have noticed the last few days my stomach feels heavier, but the little guy still seems pretty high up- as he's been kicking me under the boob and into my ribs and constantly pushes what I assume is his little but right under my boob.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

baby grow


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

vest


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I have my appt and ultrasound tomorrow, 2 appts in 1 day. Starting July 2nd I will have ultrasounds every week. Well at least I will see him every week. This heat is really getting to me.:growlmad: Been drinking plenty of water. I am sooo happy that hubby got an air conditioner last week!!

I think I will pack my bag around the ending of July. I am soooo scared of when the time comes to have the baby. All the pain but I know it will be worth it once I see his face!


----------



## Literati_Love

Clynn - Eeek! I think my baby will weigh around that at full term as well. My FH is measuring 1 week ahead now. 

Addy - Sorry you're going through the sore hip thing too! It is definitely keeping me up at night as well. It's getting to the point where I'm tempted to sleep sitting in a recliner so I don't have to put so much pressure on my hips! 

Miranda - Aww, that's sweet that your brother wants to share his birthday with your LO! :) 

Tracie - Ah, thanks for the pics! I was also confused. Looks like grows are what we call 'sleepers' and vests are onesies. 

MomWife - That's a lot of ultrasounds! At least it will be nice to see him, as you said. All the pain will definitely be worth it in the end!

JJsmom - I don't use a body pillow but i have a pillow between my legs and a pillow beside me. I'm not really sure a body pillow would help with the hip pain but I suppose anything's worth a try.


----------



## WanaBaba

I've had my hospital bag packed for weeks! Haha. Although it's not finished as still need to add little bits to it that I'm waiting on from amazon and need to try and find a dressing gown that is really thin!
I've probably got way more than I actually need in it though as apparantly here you don't need to take anything at all in for the baby, even clothes! As it's all provided! Not gonna bother taking nappies and wipes etc but I have packed some clothes for baby as would prefer she was in the clothes I've bought for her. Although a few people have said they're sure I'll change my mind once I'm in there haha.


----------



## HWPG

omg, all of you are SO far ahead of me - i havent had a shower yet, and right now my hospital bag has two nursing nightgowns in it. thats it. we're not doing a nursery, or even a crib at the beginning, so none of that either. i do have 2 newborn outfits i guess we could use for him, but thats it. we dont even have diapers in our house, ha! 
yesterday, at my 33 week appt, i was measuring 35 weeks, so i had an impromptu ultrasound - everything's fine, they think he was "standing up" and thats why i was measuring so far ahead - in the u/s he had his feet against my left side, head down, pressing his back fully against my rib cage. they estimate him around 5.5lbs, so add him to the "could be 8.5-9lb" group as well. geesh!


----------



## clynn11

Lots of big, healthy babies in this thread!!! Lol. I have absolutely nothing packed in terms of hospital bag and the nursery looks like a tornado has hit and has yet to be painted. I'm hoping I get it all done when I'm on maternity.... starting July 1st!! Not that I'm counting down the days or anything.. lol! At the doctors right now for a routine check up.. Hoping I haven't gained much weight the past 2 weeks.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I nearly ended up in hospital last night, was getting regular pains and severe nausea. Was starting to panic making it worse. OH managed to calm me down and I managed to drop off to sleep and when I woke they were to mild to notice. Thankfully they fully went but was scared that he was coming early :-(


----------



## addy1

Tracie, glad you are feeling better! 

I was a bit crampy last night and ended up getting sick this morning. I thought I would be past this once I left the first tri!!

Grows = Sleepers Vests = Onesies :thumbup:

I will do my bag in the next few weeks....always worried about not being prepared if I happened to go early.


----------



## emicakess

Tracie I am glad you are feeling better! 


Question for everyone... How many diapers are you buying ahead of time/ what sizes? So far I have like 40-something newborn size, like 158 size 1-2, and a few small packs of size 2. I have no idea if I need to get more newborn?? I think at least another big pack probably, but I don't want to end up accidentally buying too many. People tell me they grow out of newborn size (up to 8 lbs) so quickly.. But then I found out from my friend who just had her baby that she goes through like 40 diapers a week or something? So in THAT case I only have enough for one week in newborn size. I think I will get another big pack of newborn size, and maybe 2 more big packs of size 1 to get me started.


----------



## mirandaprice

If you're getting brand name diapers you can exhange them at target for different size if you have too many of one size (this is what I was told by someone who has babies already)

Glad you're feeling better Tracie! 


I'm not even close to having anything baby related done. I have my baby shower the 28th-hoping to get what I'm missing after that, and work on the nursery!


----------



## addy1

My girls were both in newborn diapers for about 4 weeks. They were both small. I have two newborn packs. I probably won't buy anymore right now, and will just wait and see. This will be my first boy, so I am not sure how big or small he will be.


----------



## emicakess

Good to know Miranda! I do my shopping at target. :)

I was 8.5lbs and OH was 9.5 lbs so I am wondering if LO will be a big baby... so far I am measuring average though.


----------



## Literati_Love

HWPG - That's good everything was fine with your baby. I was measuring 1.5 weeks ahead at my last appointment but my dr wasn't concerned. That makes sense if baby was pushed up against you that you would measure a bit bigger! 

Clynn - Good luck at the doctor! I hate the weigh-in. My body seems to sense that I'm going to the doctor and automatically puts on an extra lb or 2 of water weight right before my visit so it looks like I've gained more than I have. Then as soon as the appointment is over I lose it. 

Tracie - Sorry about your scare! I'm glad you're feeling better now.

Emi - I'm not even buying newborn size as I'm almost completely certain our baby will be over 8 lbs. I have 2 boxes of size 1 diapers so far. Not sure how long they'll last me (and I'm too lazy to check how many is in a box right now). 

Miranda - I hope you enjoy your shower!

Is everyone having their showers before the baby is born? I'm not having mine until after.


----------



## linz143

My friend gave me a bunch of newborn and size 1 diapers her daughter grew out of. DD was 9 lbs 4 oz and was in newborn diapers for one week before we moved to size 1. We used one small bag that the hospital gave us and one box of 96 and that was it. Then she moved pretty quickly through the sizes and by 6 months she was in size 4. Now at 18 months she's STILL in size 4. But she's always had super chunk thighs so the bigger sizes worked better for containing blowouts and leaks for us.

So I've bought some 2's have the smaller sizes given by a friend covered. You can always return to Walmart as well if you are in the US. Target won't accept packages they don't sell, but Walmart does. I returned about $100 worth of newborn diapers and some of the packages they didn't carry but they still looked up the value and gave me store credit back.

As far as showers go, I'm not having one with friends and family as I just had one less than 2 years ago for DD and it's another girl. However, my work does a small shower for every baby, so I've just registered for some small things that if people don't know what to get they can buy. Honestly we don't need anything, but my work isn't going to not throw one just because I say so.


----------



## emicakess

Thanks so much ladies! That gives me some insight :) I have no idea how big LO will be but when they measure my stomach they say she is "average" lol all of my newborn size diapers were given to me from someone who didn't use them and they are not packaged so hopefully she will go through them all!


----------



## WanaBaba

Nappies I have bought a box of 74 in size 1 (pampers, really good offer on amazon!) then two packs of 40 size 1 (little angels)
Then I have two packs of 42 in size 2 (little angels) 
Bought the little angels while we were in uk to try out as we don't get those over here. But if they work out aldi do similar over here so will prob try those out too.


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah, aim for 10-12 nappies a day at times in those first days, and you'll be fine. Get enough to last the first week and play it by ear from there; hubby or someone can pop out and grab more if needed!!!

I only have a handful of newborn disposables left over from Monster, so I'll use them up but hoping to just go straight to cloth on this bub, cos I hate throwing that money away so easily on disposables! Lol.

I had a scan and obstetrician appointment this week; baby is measuring on the 67th percentile (so, bigger than 'average' but not huge) and with my glucose levels continuing to be maintained by diet, my ob has said that as long as I continue this path, then I won't be any different to a normal pregnant mamma and I can have a normal birth here at my local birthing centre! Yay! Screw you GD, I WILL still get my natural local birth! Lol.

On the scan we got to see baby yawning and screwing up it's face! Omg, total heart-melting cuteness!!! Can't wait to meet my bubba! 


With my gestational diabetes I have swung from being utterly sick of the clock-watching and finger pricking, plus the limited diet and having to eat by the damned clock so much... But other days I am fine, I enjoy seeing my numbers stay where they should, and I am loosing weight despite growing a big baby which is a bit of a bonus! Lol!!

Only 7ish more weeks to go. Hopefully a little less!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Really starting to struggle. My parents took DD yesterday so I could have some time for myself so I chose to walk to the local carnival with OH on his lunch break. I was in so much pain when I got back I seriously thought this baby was gunna come. Thankfully it went once I sat down and relaxed. Last night I struggled to sleep because my bump and pelvis were so painful :-( my bump is so low now :-( I'm really struggling to do anything :-( getting me seriously down


----------



## WanaBaba

Flyingduster... that is great news about you being able to have baby at your local birthing centre :)
Tracie... I am sorry you are having such a hard time, I can relate to the not being able to sleep, my back aches as soon as I lay down and I wake up every hour for a wee so not getting much sleep right now and it's making me misserable because I just have no energy to do anything through the day with my dd so I feel guilty for that as these are our last few weeks together just us :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

WanaBaba said:


> Flyingduster... that is great news about you being able to have baby at your local birthing centre :)
> Tracie... I am sorry you are having such a hard time, I can relate to the not being able to sleep, my back aches as soon as I lay down and I wake up every hour for a wee so not getting much sleep right now and it's making me misserable because I just have no energy to do anything through the day with my dd so I feel guilty for that as these are our last few weeks together just us :(

That's exactly how I feel, she asks me to go places n do things but I can't drive ATM because my spd kicks off sciatica when I drive, I can't walk far because of my spd, so have to rely on others and my OHs days off. Luckily it's been nice on his days off recently so had really nice days out having picnics and "adventures" as she calls them lol. It's our anniversary next week so hopefully it'll be nice again.
I loved being pregnant with my daughter, she was a breeze, but this time I really feel down and want time to speed up :-( and that makes me feel bad because this is the last baby il have


----------



## addy1

It is tough to be in so much pain. I am up every hour or two because I have to shift to the other side. My hip pain wakes me up, so then I go to the bathroom while I am up. I am up 3-4 times a night. So annoying. 

I have one more week of work, then I start summer holidays. Hoping to have more energy to spend with my girls. Will also be nice to lay down when DD2 is napping:) She still has 2-3 hour naps every afternoon. I can put on a movie for my oldest and enjoy some quiet time!


----------



## Literati_Love

I hear you all on struggling to sleep and being uncomfortable. It is getting difficult! I'm not ready to throw the towel in quite yet, but I do wonder how I'm supposed to last another 7 weeks (or longer if I go overdue)! I hope we all have better sleeps tonight.


----------



## ChristiansMum

I know what u mean about the sleeping ladies but my 2 main problems at the moment with sleep is the heat, it's just too hot and 2nd is we put DD in her cot bed (with the sides off) so she wakes up in the night walking round shouting 'Daddy' and then climbs in our bed to be with her daddy but then that's more body heat so I get even hotter! 

Anyone else find being pregnant in the summer sucks? I was such a b***h yesterday as I was too hot and DD was hot as well and she was really grumpy. But DH has put the paddling pool up so I sat in there most the afternoon x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Really not a good day today! I started getting pains today and lost a small amount of fluid. Really thought he was coming. Luckily I was at my mums so right next to the hospital, but after a few hours of on off pains it fizzled out and now I feel fine! Really struggling now! It's mine and OHs anniversary tomorrow, I don't fancy spending it in hospital lol.


----------



## flyingduster

I gotta say, I'm glad its winter here now, cos I'm keeping quite nicely warm with the internal heating of baby!!! Lol. It'd totally suck being preg in summer I reckon... 

I'm surprised we haven't had an early baby in here yet!!! Another due Aug group I'm on had the first born spontaneously last week at 6 weeks early! Makes it all very real...

So keen to have my baby soon. I wasn't at all impatient with Monster (just as well seeing how long past due date he went!) But this time I'm soooooo wanting my baby!


----------



## emicakess

Its getting really hard to sleep with the heat on top of getting up to pee a million times, not being able to breathe well laying down, SPD pains, and getting anxious about the baby. I remember people asking me if I am getting sick of the heat yet when it just started getting warm and I slept like a rock then. Now I caught myself thinking yeah I'm getting sick of the heat...oh wait summer JUST started lol 

I don't know why I just have a feeling LO will come earlier than 40 weeks. Hopefully she makes it until full term!


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, our weather has been TERRIBLE so far this year so it hasn't been hot out at all (and I normally LOVE hot weather so I wasn't sure if the heat would bother me or not). So up until now, the heat was not bothering me (mostly because there wasn't any), but suddenly this weekend, despite it being miserable and rainy outside, I got struck by the Hot Flash Fairy!  I spent pretty much all weekend sweating bullets and wanting to scream and rip all my clothes off (not super appropriate since I was at a family reunion). :haha: Thankfully my DH was nice and kept bringing me cool, wet cloths to drape over my neck. I have no idea why I was so hot since, as I said, it wasn't hot out (or in) at all, but I guess I finally understand what all these pregnant people are talking about! I suppose I've been lucky to only start suffering with this now! So, all you ladies who are actually experiencing hot weather - I feel for you!

Tracie - That is a scary experience! I'm glad things seem to have settled down now.


----------



## MomWife

I understand what you are saying about being sooooo hot!!!! A few days ago I was going to a few stores with DH and DD's, and we was in one store when I kept sitting down since hubby was trying to look for shoes for you DD's. We walked into the clothing area and that is when I said, this store should have chairs in all aisles so you can sit down. My hubby looked at me and started to laugh. I was just so hot and tired, I couldn't wait to get in a store where it was cool, but that never happened. My DD's was cold but I was just sweating!!

My appt & scan on Wednesday went well. No issues which I am happy about except my blood pressure was a little high. I will go to my next appt next wednesday and another scan to make sure he is growing and doing well. Well now on to my weekly visits with my ob and the scans. I hope I can get all of them on the same day. As of Wednesday he weighs 3 lbs and 11 oz. The Dr said that he think that he might weigh 7lbs at birth. I guess that is not too bad since I was hoping for 6. Have any of you received the tdap vaccine? DH don't want me to get it until after I have the baby. He said both of our DD's was fine without it. My ob keep asking me to get it but I told him that I am getting it after I deliver the baby.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Been midwife this morning, I'm still measuring nearly 2wks bigger and baby is no longer transverse he is head down but not engaged but because this is baby number 3 he might not engage until labour. Iv been told I need to pack my hospital bag just incase x


----------



## clynn11

Hey ladies, just letting you know the first August baby was born today, announced on the Facebook thread! The babies are starting to make their appearances!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Just had pushchair delivered.... Scary! Now just need baby to put in it hehe


----------



## addy1

Congratulations mysteriouseye!! Hope you and your little one are doing well! 

Thanks for the update clynn.


----------



## WanaBaba

Random question, does anyone know if it's normal for just one boob to leak? My left one has started leaking clear fluid (I'm presuming colostrum?) But the right one isn't leaking at all. A bit worrying!


----------



## mirandaprice

I've read its normal. 

My left leaks a lot. My right has only leaked maybe once or twice


----------



## WanaBaba

Ah that's good! My nipple really hurts! Ouch haha


----------



## emicakess

I think it's normal :) I haven't had any leaks except one at like 13 weeks out of one boob


----------



## mirandaprice

Ive woken up twice now with my shirt soaked on one side and completely dry on the other- my husband thinks its hilarious :)


----------



## WanaBaba

mirandaprice said:


> Ive woken up twice now with my shirt soaked on one side and completely dry on the other- my husband thinks its hilarious :)

Haha I was sat at the table having breakfast with my dd yesterday morning and was wearing a pj top with no bra and my daughter (she is 3) gave me a funny look and went "what is that?!" I looked down and the left side of my top had a huge wet mark as my boob was leaking, I explained to her that it was mummy's boobies getting the milk ready for her little sister and she was like "no I don't want milk to come out, not yet...make it stop now please" haha made me laugh, especially the grossed out look on her face lol.

Today my boob has leaked almost none stop, just the left one still! My nipple stings quite a bit!


----------



## Literati_Love

Haha wow - so many people with leaking boobs! Mine aren't leaking at all yet. It sort of makes me worry that there's no colostrum in there, but I've read it can be completely normal not to leak.


----------



## addy1

Literati_Love said:


> Haha wow - so many people with leaking boobs! Mine aren't leaking at all yet. It sort of makes me worry that there's no colostrum in there, but I've read it can be completely normal not to leak.

This is my third, and I have yet to leak before the baby was born. I also have never had trouble breastfeeding, or with supply. Don't worry, it will happen when the baby comes:)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I think I'm losing bits of my plug.... This child is determind to test me lol. Got mw on Monday so gunna ask for a full MOT. He feels so low now can't lift my legs without feeling like I'm squishing him :-(


----------



## emicakess

Tracie87 said:


> I think I'm losing bits of my plug.... This child is determind to test me lol. Got mw on Monday so gunna ask for a full MOT. He feels so low now can't lift my legs without feeling like I'm squishing him :-(

I could have written myself...

I have lost a bit of what I suspect is plug twice now. But I have heard it just regenerates if it's not a lot, and it's not bloody (just what I have heard though). And she feels SO low, like... if she somehow hasn't dropped I don't know HOW she is going to get any lower. I feel her move behind my pubic bone... and I have never felt her kick my ribs.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Thank yourself lucky as my ribs are regularly used as a xylophone, and leverage to move. There isn't a part of my bump that doesn't hurt now lol, and I no exactly what's to come lol


----------



## emicakess

I can't figure out why she doesnt kick my ribs! I don't understand it, as thats what everyone tells you to be prepared for! lol But nobody has ever told me to prepare for the pushing on the hipbones like she does! I wonder if she is a small baby and can't reach my ribs? I feel like maybe I have gotten one or two rib kicks before I feel like she dropped.


----------



## emicakess

Tracie, what is your picture? Lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Haha it's an alien from a advert in the uk... :-D


----------



## emicakess

Oh okay hahah


----------



## Literati_Love

Emi - My baby kicks my ribs but it has NEVER hurt and hardly feels uncomfortable like everyone says. Maybe torso length/rib shape, etc as well as position of baby has something to do with it. My baby has always been pretty low and when she moves her head I can feel it grinding on my pubic bone as well. Lovely feeling! 

I had a tender spot on my lower right belly and it stabs me if I move a certain way. If I press on it, I can feel something hard like a body part so I'm not sure if baby has sort of bruised me there with a sharp shoulder or elbow...or if it's something else. Anyone else had this?


----------



## ChristiansMum

I have a leaky boob (my left one) it started before but stopped for a while but now it's started again. Woke up to a wet patch on my tshirt this morning.

Baby feels so low as well it hurts to bend down cause I feel like I'm squashing him x


----------



## Damita

No leaking here but I didn't with my daughter and made no milk well hardly any but that's cause of my PCOS 

Feeling huge here!


----------



## emicakess

ChristiansMum said:


> I have a leaky boob (my left one) it started before but stopped for a while but now it's started again. Woke up to a wet patch on my tshirt this morning.
> 
> Baby feels so low as well it hurts to bend down cause I feel like I'm squashing him x

I totally feel like I am squishing her when I bend lol


----------



## WanaBaba

Literati_Love said:


> Emi - My baby kicks my ribs but it has NEVER hurt and hardly feels uncomfortable like everyone says. Maybe torso length/rib shape, etc as well as position of baby has something to do with it. My baby has always been pretty low and when she moves her head I can feel it grinding on my pubic bone as well. Lovely feeling!
> 
> I had a tender spot on my lower right belly and it stabs me if I move a certain way. If I press on it, I can feel something hard like a body part so I'm not sure if baby has sort of bruised me there with a sharp shoulder or elbow...or if it's something else. Anyone else had this?

I have a sore bit a few inches above my belly button, it feels really sore and bruised! It doesn't have a bruise on it though so I'm wondering if it could be bruised on the inside!


----------



## Literati_Love

Yeah, mine doesn't look bruised from the outside either but it -feels- bruised! I'm sure it's possible for it to be bruised on the outside! 


Ok, it's my turn to rant about the heat! It's been 26C here the last couple days so our house has been 28C+ inside and feels like an oven. I have spent my entire day on the couch lying perfectly still with a fan blowing on me and sweat beads pouring down my entire body! I am not wearing a shirt and have an ice pack on my back. This is only the second day of it being 'hot' out and I have no idea how I will survive the summer!!!!


----------



## clynn11

From about 23 weeks to 30ish weeks I had an EXTREMELY sore spot under the right side of my ribcage. I asked my doc about it and she said because Zuri was head down and really high up she was just bruising me/irritating the cartilage and stuff. She's moved down a bit and it's not sure anymore- FINALLY. For a while it would hurt when I took in too deep of a breath or anything!

As for leaky boobs- mine have been leaking since 20 weeks  lol. That was only when I slept though, now i'll jut be hanging out and all of a sudden notice a wet sensation and a wet spot on my shirt haha.


----------



## mirandaprice

Haha, I get that too Cassidy. I'll just be sitting on the couch and feel wet and look down and spots on my shirt. My husband asked last week if he could take a picture cause both boobs decided to leak... :dohh:


----------



## HWPG

My baby sits on my right side. I have a very sore spot way low down in my right hip-ovary-kidney area. I also have a sore spot under my ribs on the right side, where his butt constantly pushes against my lowest ribs. Maybe I'm short, or baby is big. And he rolls his bum across my ribs, right side to left side, which makes sitting-relaxing tiresome.


----------



## emicakess

Feeling like I have hit the next stage of feeling like total crap today. I need to go grocery shopping but I'm having such bad RLP and pain in my lower bump, pubic bone and lower back. I am also having diarrhea today too sorry TMI. I just feel like total cramp today. I also threw up half way from bending over picking something up. Ugh. Okay I'm done lol


----------



## WanaBaba

Aww emicakess I'm sorry you're feeling so rough, the end bit of pregnancy is so hard! All I do every night is moan to my husband about being so uncomfortable etc haha.

Has anyone else's sickness or nausea came back? I haven't had it since I think it was the end of first tri but the last couple of weeks I've noticed the nausea coming back, exactly the same as it was in first tri certain things setting it off. Not as bad but still awful. And I've been soooo thirsty like it does not matter how much water I drink I am constantly thirsty!

For those who have got leaky boobs, do your boobs or nipples hurt? Right before mine start to leak I get a sharp pain in and around my nipple and then it starts to leak. It really hurts. If feels hot and kind of a burning pain. Ouch it's worrying me a bit as I'm hoping to breast feed but not sure how long I'd be able to cope if it is that painful?


----------



## clynn11

I get sharp pains very randomly in my nipples. I don't think it correlates with them leaking (at least not for me) but I definitely get those sharp pains. 

We're almost there ladies!!! Babies are gonna start showing up constantly here soon!! So exciting!


----------



## emicakess

Wanababa My nausea hasn't come back but I am not counting it out just yet either! Also the past two or three weeks I have been ridiculously thirsty.. I have a 32 oz water bottle and I drink like 4-6 of them a day. More water than I have ever drank in my life.


----------



## emicakess

I have also had a horrible taste on the back and sides of my tongue the past few days ugh yuck! Nothing makes it go away. Anyone else??


----------



## Literati_Love

I have been ridiculously thirsty as well! Can't stop guzzling fluids! 

That is weird about the taste in your mouth, emi! Is it a metallic taste? I've heard of that in pregnancy.


----------



## emicakess

Literati_Love said:


> I have been ridiculously thirsty as well! Can't stop guzzling fluids!
> 
> That is weird about the taste in your mouth, emi! Is it a metallic taste? I've heard of that in pregnancy.

Same here it doesnt help with going to the bathroom at night lol im so thirsty!

I had that thought too but I have never had that ad a symptoms so I have no idea but it doesnt taste metallic? Maybe it does? It makes me wanna scrub my tongue with the toothbrush lol its so annoying


----------



## mirandaprice

I've had some naseua and throwing up the past week. I think mine is more indigestion and no room in my abdoman for food AND baby then it is a return of m/s. I do get the occasional smell that'll trigger gagging though.

As for the nipples- mine hurt occasionally but it's not always when I'm leaking.

For the bad taste, try pure lemon juice emi- I had an awful taste in my mouth most of first tri, and the lemon juice seemed to help.


----------



## addy1

My nausea has returned, and I have gotten sick twice! This has never happened to me before. I also have been VERY thirsty. I can't get enough water lately.


----------



## emicakess

Sounds like the thirst thing is pretty common around this stage which is good to know, I was starting wondering if this was normal.


Thanks so much for the tip Miranda I am gonna try that tonight!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Got midwife at 2. Can't wait. It's first time meeting this one as I changed doctors, so I hope she's really nice and understanding as I'm really struggling, I'm starting to feel like I'm struggling to cope. I spent 30 mins on my ball this morning as part of my exercise regime I have to do from the physio and I felt like baby was gunna fall out after lol.


----------



## WanaBaba

Glad to know the thirstiness seems to be a common thing. It really doesn't help with the constant weeing though!

Tracie I hope it went well meeting your new midwife x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Not sure if it's my hormones but I'm just not sure about my mw. I expressed my concerns and she shrugged them all off as normal without even asking in detail. Baby is happy tho, heart rate is a healthy 135, and I'm 3/5ths so hopefully won't go over but no doubt I'm doomed to be like this till the very end haha.


----------



## emicakess

I feel the same way about my OB Tracie. I just dont really tell him anything any more because I feel embarrassed when he shrugs everything off. I hate doctors -_-


----------



## linz143

Nausea has returned for me as well. It did with DD in third tri, too. It's unfortunately a common thing. :(

Had my 32 week appt today and dr has agreed to do a growth scan at 38 weeks for this LO. DD was 9 lbs 4 oz at birth and I am so much more uncomfortable with this one than I was with her at this stage. I'm freaking out that this one will be 10+ lbs. On top of that, when I was pregnant with DD I had no issues with gestational diabetes, this time around I've been diagnose with glucose intolerance (not quite GD, not quite normal).

However, they're saying the only thing they'd do is either offer a csection for a large baby or an induction at 41 weeks. I'm terrified of trying to push out an 11 lb baby at 41 weeks, yet a csection is pretty much my worst case scenario for birth.

Either way, I'm going to have to wait until 38 weeks to find out how big this little girl is going to be and I'm freaking out about her potential size. :(


----------



## mirandaprice

Linz I hope she's not that big! Hopefully it's just were she's sitting!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Packed most of my hospital bag tonight, it still doesn't feel real though. I'm using the bag I used with my DS and DD and we have also used the same bag to go on holiday with. DS was watching me pack my bag and he turned and asked 'mummy are you going on holiday and leaving us here?' Bless him, I explained that I would have to go to the hospital to get his new brother but he still thinks I'm going on holiday x


----------



## emicakess

Haha christiansmum he is not buying that one! You MUST be going on a secret mommy only holiday! ;P


----------



## ChristiansMum

emicakess said:


> Haha christiansmum he is not buying that one! You MUST be going on a secret mommy only holiday! ;P

I wish! I don't think pushing a baby out is much of a holiday though lol x


----------



## Jett55

I have my 4d ultrasound today soo excited. I just hope our little man let's us get a peak of his face :happydance:


----------



## Serenyx

Jett55 said:


> I have my 4d ultrasound today soo excited. I just hope our little man let's us get a peak of his face :happydance:

Hope it goes well :) We had one last week but our LO was being a little monkey and had her hands up at her face constantly and when she eventually moved them she turned to face my back :haha: We are going back this weekend to see if they can get a shot of her face :)


----------



## emicakess

I really dont think this little lady will make it to 40 weeks.. I obviously could be totally wrong but idk. Just took my fourth loose bm today (TMI HAHA sorry.) And lost 3 peices of plug along with this horrible sharp pains that lasted about 10 seconds and got more intense then died down..then started up again. For like 15 minutes. They weren't what I would think of as a contraction? I have no idea what it was. But I have been having loose bms like 3 times a day every day lately. Maybe thats totally normal for a 40 week baby idk.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Now we are in July can you believe how close we all are to meeting our babies? Soon labor watch will start and all these little babies will be arriving :)


----------



## HWPG

just came from 35 week appt - GBS done and 1 cm dilated. having contractions (BH) but i didnt know thats what they were - but now i do!
huh. these babies really are coming!


----------



## emicakess

You are so right Christiansmum ! HWPG I have my 35 week appointment tomorrow and I HOPE he checks my cervix. I know it can't tell a lot but I just want to know


----------



## Jett55

Our little man was being very stubborn today barely let us see his face. But everything is right on track he's 3Ibs 11oz & hb was 153 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_348616623107324.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flyingduster

linz143 said:


> Had my 32 week appt today and dr has agreed to do a growth scan at 38 weeks for this LO. DD was 9 lbs 4 oz at birth and I am so much more uncomfortable with this one than I was with her at this stage. I'm freaking out that this one will be 10+ lbs. On top of that, when I was pregnant with DD I had no issues with gestational diabetes, this time around I've been diagnose with glucose intolerance (not quite GD, not quite normal).
> 
> However, they're saying the only thing they'd do is either offer a csection for a large baby or an induction at 41 weeks. I'm terrified of trying to push out an 11 lb baby at 41 weeks, yet a csection is pretty much my worst case scenario for birth.
> 
> Either way, I'm going to have to wait until 38 weeks to find out how big this little girl is going to be and I'm freaking out about her potential size. :(

I have diagnosed GD this time. Last time I was fine and didn't have GD, but did have a 9lb 10oz baby (75th percentile I think). Last time I worked right up until I had him, I had a fantastic pregnancy!

This time this baby is SO much more uncomfy!!!! My hips, my ribs,my sides.... Ugh! It feels so heavy, everything is hard work and sleep is hard! 

But baby is measuring (at 32 weeks) on only the 67th percentile, so smaller than DS, despite the GD. 

Basically I'm saying this to try and help your fears of having a huge baby, cos despite feeling SO much more uncomfy this time,baby is measuring smaller for me! GD only causes huge babies if its way out of control really; most big babies are just genetically big! If you don't have GD and were only borderline, the n your blood sugars obviously aren't totally out of whack and I'm certain you'll be fine. Xxx


----------



## Ashley8806

It looks like my lo Will be here early. I'm hospitalized due to high bp/possible preeclampsia starting. They are trying some meds on me and if we can get them down I can go home on bedrest, but they said expect to be here till the babys born which will pry be around 34 weeks. Not the news I wanted, I came in for a headache that wouldn't go away and ended up in l&d. Poo. At least I got steroids this time so baby has a better chance


----------



## Ashley8806

I know its late but its easiee, can I be added to the facebook page? Lol


----------



## clynn11

Oh no hun! Hope they can get the BP under control.

If you look me up on fb and add me as a friend I can then add you to the group :) it's a 'secret' group so you have to be someone's friend who is in the group first lol. My name is Cassidy Byrd


----------



## LoveCakes

Hello ladies. I think I have another big baby, I've been measuring on the 90th centime the whole way through and every time a different midwife who says they'll keep an eye on it. I talked the last one in to promising if I measure big again on Monday she'll refer me for a growth scan since the line ends up at 9lb 11!!! 

I'm still feeling pretty good, just uncomfortable when baby decides to put their bum right up high in my ribs.


----------



## addy1

Ashley8806 said:


> It looks like my lo Will be here early. I'm hospitalized due to high bp/possible preeclampsia starting. They are trying some meds on me and if we can get them down I can go home on bedrest, but they said expect to be here till the babys born which will pry be around 34 weeks. Not the news I wanted, I came in for a headache that wouldn't go away and ended up in l&d. Poo. At least I got steroids this time so baby has a better chance

Hope they are able to get your b/p down! Good luck in the next few weeks, and hopefully your little one will stay put! 

Hope everyone is doing as well as they can be in this final month! My little one is moving lots, and causing me lots of pain!! My hips and back are so sore. I am being fitted for a pregnancy belt tomorrow to hopefully relieve some of the pressure. My physio said it is a hormone that our bodies release in the last month that relaxes all the joints and muscles to prepare for birth, but can really make life miserable. Hoping to get a bit of relief:)

I can't believe that in 5 weeks, (or hopefully less) I will be holding my final little baby!


----------



## Buttons_01

Heyy all .. I don't get the whole percentile thing and baby's weight. Would someone be able to get the chart on here? I cant on my phone. 

my back is becoming super sore and achy and every time baby boy moves his head, i feel like he is going to come out!. (he is head down) and it gets quite painful.


----------



## linz143

flyingduster said:


> I have diagnosed GD this time. Last time I was fine and didn't have GD, but did have a 9lb 10oz baby (75th percentile I think). Last time I worked right up until I had him, I had a fantastic pregnancy!
> 
> This time this baby is SO much more uncomfy!!!! My hips, my ribs,my sides.... Ugh! It feels so heavy, everything is hard work and sleep is hard!
> 
> But baby is measuring (at 32 weeks) on only the 67th percentile, so smaller than DS, despite the GD.
> 
> Basically I'm saying this to try and help your fears of having a huge baby, cos despite feeling SO much more uncomfy this time,baby is measuring smaller for me! GD only causes huge babies if its way out of control really; most big babies are just genetically big! If you don't have GD and were only borderline, the n your blood sugars obviously aren't totally out of whack and I'm certain you'll be fine. Xxx

Thank you, that DOES make me feel better! They basically have me following the GD diet but with no testing at all, so it worries me that I have no idea if my sugars are out of control or not. I've had about 3 desserts in the last 6 weeks at special occasions only so I feel like I'm doing pretty well staying away from my regular pregnant mantra which is: ICE CREAM, STAT!

As far as fundal height goes, I've always measured dead on, even in DD's pregnancy. In fact at my 41 week check up I measured 40 weeks and that was only a few days before she was born, which means she was already over 9 lbs at that point. My dr says I probably just hide a big baby well since it was never suspected that she was big, we were all just surprised in the delivery room. So that's another reason he's supporting a growth scan at this point.

But I do feel better, thank you!


----------



## LoveCakes

Buttons_01 said:


> Heyy all .. I don't get the whole percentile thing and baby's weight. Would someone be able to get the chart on here? I cant

Everyone's chart is different as it was based on your bmi at booking. It has a graph showing 10%, 50% and 90% lines. On one side is the fundal measurement and on the other it gives an estimated baby weight.

I had another look at mine and realised the 9lb 11 was for 42 weeks, at 40 weeks it's 9lb phew


----------



## LoveCakes

Buttons_01 said:


> Heyy all .. I don't get the whole percentile thing and baby's weight. Would someone be able to get the chart on here? I cant

Everyone's chart is different as it was based on your bmi at booking. It has a graph showing 10%, 50% and 90% lines. On one side is the fundal measurement and on the other it gives an estimated baby weight.

I had another look at mine and realised the 9lb 11 was for 42 weeks, at 40 weeks it's 9lb phew


----------



## flyingduster

That must be a different percentile thing then!?? The one I am referring to is the WHO growth charts: 
https://www.who.int/childgrowth/standards/weight_for_age/en/

Which has nothing to do with the mothers BMI, and only to do with the average weight of thousands and thousands of babies. "Average" being the 50th percentile for growth, and larger or smaller than average would be a higher or lower percentile. All are still fine and normal; there is variation in everything!!!

And looking at the charts, Monster was actually more like the 85th percentile for weight when he was born, so this baby is tracking way smaller on only the 67th!


----------



## ChristiansMum

I'm just above the 90th centile line in my book. My chart is my own one worked out with my BMI before pregnancy. I'm a little worried as I'm only a small person x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Iv lost the ability to be nice to people. Everyone nos I'm very thankful for being pregnant, they'd no more if they took more time to understand my struggles I had in the past, but I have horrendous spd, which is making moving and sleeping very hard, a very low baby, heartburn that requires a high dose tablet, and I'm struggling, so when people say don't worry won't be long, and it'll all be worth it like I don't no it winds me the hell up, my hormones don't like anyone ATM, at all. Dunno why ppl point out how long is left, and how it'll be worth it, because ATM I feel like a fat, uncomfortable beached whale.... Moan over


----------



## emicakess

Ashley I am praying for you and LO!


Tracie I know what you mean :dohh:


----------



## mirandaprice

Oh Ashley, I hope they're able to stabilize your BP! Mine was a little high a few weeks ago, but thankfully went down on it's own - and now I monitor it at home! I was really freaking out when my dr said they might have to hospitalize me if it stayed high.

Tracie - I havn't complained too much about my discomforts this pregnancy, but yesterday my sister said to me "Josh (her fiancé) says he's hoping your pregnancy has put me off to having another baby anytime soon, cause it's been so rough for you!" Gee, thanks, jerks. And the comments like "you planned this pregnancy really bad- being 9 month pregnant in July! I bet you can't wait til this baby comes" So I totally get the lack of being nice ;)


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks everyone - they have me on blood pressure meds and so far they have been staying descent - not great but not as bad as before. Hoping ill get to go home soon on bedrest but like they said, no guarantees


----------



## mirandaprice

Glad your BP seems to be staying decent - if you can't find Cassidy to add you to the facebook page you can add me (the link is the picture in my signature of me and my husband) and I'll add you :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Glad it's going the right direction Ashley. Take care


----------



## linz143

For anyone who's worried that baby is big based on fundal height, it's really not a good estimation. If you're getting a scan that says baby is big, it's more accurate (but can still be off by a pound either way). Fundal height, on the other hand, doesn't take into account how baby is positioned, how much fluid you have, or what size frame you have. All those can change the fundal height measurement, which is why measuring 2 weeks behind or 2 weeks ahead is all considered within the limits of normal.

As with me, I measured 40 weeks at 41 weeks and still had a >9 lb baby. And before I got pregnant I had a normal weight BMI. So that chart would have been grossly off for me.


----------



## Ashley8806

I got discharged today on blood pressure meds and bed rest. However dh does not understand, I have spent the day trying to get him to understand and all I've been doing is fighting with him and crying all day. Tried to go in the other room to get away from everyone and he just leaves the kids screaming ane crying, barging in my room, trying to make plans for me to go to festivals for the 4th of july, etc. I don't know what to do:(


----------



## mirandaprice

How frustrating, and that can't be helping with keeping your bp down either. Could you get the dr to explain bedrest to him, so he knows its serious?


----------



## mirandaprice

Or maybe show him articles online in preeclampsia so he sees hows serious it can end up?


----------



## Ashley8806

He was there when she was giving the orders, and I had hellp with dd2 so he knows how bad it can be.... I just don't get his attitude and behavior. He thinks he knows more than the drs


----------



## AerisandAlex

Ashley8806 said:


> I got discharged today on blood pressure meds and bed rest. However dh does not understand, I have spent the day trying to get him to understand and all I've been doing is fighting with him and crying all day. Tried to go in the other room to get away from everyone and he just leaves the kids screaming ane crying, barging in my room, trying to make plans for me to go to festivals for the 4th of july, etc. I don't know what to do:(

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: his behavior certainly isn't helping the situation. My OH is the same way, only he's a bit of the opposite, he always assumes things are far worse then what the doctors are saying, not that they're exaggerating the situation and won't listen to me when I tell him things are okay and not as bad as he thinks they are... Is there other family members you can call and maybe go to in order to get some relaxation? This is usually the solution I have to resort to sometimes and it has worked well so far... like when we went into the hospital for preterm contractions, OH was wigging out like I was going to die so I had him stay home with our kids while my mother sat with me in the hospital so OH wouldn't explode waiting around for answers from the nurses and doctors... in your case maybe your family members can be there and give you the breather you need and help with the kids and then you can tell him to do whatever he wants for the 4th, maybe he'll realize just how serious things are when he's stuck alone celebrating the holiday rather than sitting with his family and helping you out.


----------



## addy1

How have things been going Ashley? Hopefully things at home are better. 

I have my 36 week appointment with my OB tomorrow. Can't believe I am a few weeks away! Can't wait to meet this little guy! I am still very uncomfortable, but I know it is all part of the deal! A few more weeks and this will all be a distant memory:) 

The baby sure has his quiet days though now. I remember this from being pregnant with my girls. I still feel movement, but just not as crazy as he usually is. 

Anyone else finding that their hands and feet are going numb? I have never had this before.


----------



## mirandaprice

Mine do when I sleep, I'll wake up and my hands are stiff and tingly...and sometimes my feet if I'm standing/sitting too long in a bad position. I'm pretty sure for me its due to extra weight I havnt gotten used to yet.


I've been having period like cramps in my lower abdomen off and on since yesterday. Today they seem to be staying longer-but my baby is doing some big movements...so I dunno if its him causing it or what, but I'm really afraid of starting labor right now- does anyone else get period like cramps? Could it be braxton hicks?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Iv had period pains on n off for the last few weeks, I find it's worse if he's pushing down. 
It gets worse if Iv been standing a whole aswell.
I get pins n needles in my feet a lot recently. Very restless legs and feet. :-(


----------



## flyingduster

For period like pains I'd call my midwife personally, especially ongoing... 

And yes, getting numb/tingly hands/feet is common. Its all to do with the increased fluids we have in our bodies right now; the fluid is making the nerve sheaths narrower and therefore they're easily pinching the nerves at the moment!! I get tingly hands in bed, and sometimes my feet start doing it if I'm curled up on the couch or something too. Just a case of changing position to get it all flowing again. 

I have my midwife appointment this morning, and I'm on to weekly appointments now!!! Yikes!

I am so far keeping my GD under control well will diet alone so I'm feeling really good as every day ticks by that I can do it. I sure hope this bub doesn't take as long to show up as Monster did though, I'm getting over this pregnancy already!


----------



## LoveCakes

I asked my midwife about the achy hands in the morning and she said its due to excess fluid. She recommended moving them in circles at the wrist like you were an air hostess doing a demo.

Just realised only one more Monday to work since next Monday is a bank holiday here :)


----------



## emicakess

Anyone else have trigger cramp happy legs and hips ?! I move just the wrong way in the slightest and I have the worst cramp ever. I have to be really careful moving around in bed or putting pants on


----------



## addy1

I have been having cramps that are a bit period-like as well. They are not consistent or overly uncomfortable. I go tomorrow to my OB so will mention it, but I think my body is just getting ready for the big day! Can't believe we are so close!!


----------



## Ashley8806

Addy1- things are ok. I just feel more stressed here than in hospital, but not wishing myself back there. Dh and I had a huge fight sat. He said he was leaving me and kept throwing it in my face he was doing everything and he was tired of it, etc. Then said he was leaving and wouldn't be back. He came back later and apologized but I still feel like I'm such a pain to everyone. My moms been over here watching the girls and have no control over them.... lets them get away with whatever and I end up disciplining, etc. Ugh I just feel like exploding most days...


----------



## emicakess

So sorry you are going through all of that stress Ashley. :(


----------



## addy1

Sorry to hear that Ashley. Having all that extra stress is not in your best interest. I truly hope things change for you, and you are able to keep that little one in for a few more weeks.


----------



## mirandaprice

I googled period like cramps- and although answers are all over the place I did read it could mean the baby is getting into position...so maybe thats it! Or lack of water.

Ashley - so sorry your husband is still being so hard on you! Hope you're able to keep out of the hospital until baby is ready to come, but going back may not be so bad if your house is becoming too stressful!


----------



## HWPG

my middle finger on my right hand has been numb for weeks, and my hands (full) go in and out of numbness. i'm also getting period like pains, but with strong braxton hicks, so i'm just thinking it's normal and things starting to move into place. Baby is moving LIKE CRAZY and HUGE MOVEMENTS and it takes my breath away - and i've almost peed myself a few times because he'll just press straight down! i also want to scratch all my skin off in the evening, i get SO itchy. i also think i've dropped, but maybe it's because someone said it, so now i think it - but then again, my boyfriend said i look lower also. hm. cant believe these babies are starting to come!


----------



## Literati_Love

I've been having period-like cramps, numb and tingling hands and wrists, immense pressure on my bladder, etc as well. 

Emi - I had one very bad calf cramp weeks ago and now if I move a certain way my calf 'threatens' to cramp but it never fully has again thankfully. Try upping your potassium and calcium intake and see if it helps! Also never stretch out your legs with your feet pointed!


----------



## emicakess

I had those threatened cramps since second trimester but now there is no warning just full blown out charlie horse within a half second and its so bad I was screaming a few mornings ago. It went on for 5-10 minutes because even the slightest movement started it all over again. This happens pretty often now. Despite eating lots of bananas and potatoes for potassium and drinking lots of water. Arg idk I'm just dealing with it as a part of pregnancy.

I haven't had any period pains but I definitely am having lots of aches and pains down low. LOTS of lightening crotch pains and lots of pinching.


----------



## Ashley8806

I've also been having period cramps, but have been getting a lot of non stress tests and none register as contractions so I guessita just one of those great "normal" things :(


----------



## addy1

Funny how we are all experiencing the same symptoms.....as I have never had the numbness before in my previous pregnancies. I am actually not comfortable driving for long periods of time because of it, my arms start to fall asleep! 

We are installing our carseat tomorrow, and my hospital bag is just about ready.....and I think we have finally decided on a name! Although, we should probably have a back up girls name just in case!! LoL.


----------



## AMB2013

Wow. Everyone is having those period like cramps, huh? This is crazy.

I did have a false labor episode this weekend. It was like cramps attacking my lower abdomen, back, and thighs, but changing position did nothing and it lasted for a bit. Poor fiancé was stuck just trying to make me feel better. It went away finally so I just went about my day afterwards. I had cramps again on my way to class this morning that literally slowed me up and made it so that I couldn't walk any further, so I just came home. I'm starting to wonder how much longer I have to deal with these.

Also had a sizing u/s yesterday because the doctor has been worried about how big I'm measuring according to fundal height. The baby is measuring at almost full-term, at about 6lbs, 7 oz. I'm fairly certain he's going to be here early. I just hope it isn't too early, because I have another class to finish and it doesn't end til 8/8.

Anyway...glad to see everyone seems to be doing well. Closing in on that home stretch, ladies!


----------



## clynn11

Ugh a little upset. Just got back from my appt. and tested positive for GBS. I know it's really not that big of a deal but not liking the fact i'm gonna need antibiotics throughout labor.


----------



## clynn11

One of our group's sets of twins have arrived! Announced on the FB page :)


----------



## xEmmaDx

How do I get on the Facebook page? Who do I need to add?


----------



## clynn11

You can search me- Cassidy Byrd. Add me as a friend and then I can add you to the group :)


----------



## xEmmaDx

clynn11 said:


> You can search me- Cassidy Byrd. Add me as a friend and then I can add you to the group :)

Thanks think I got you :)


----------



## emicakess

How is everyone doing?? 

I have come down with a really annoying head and chest cold! I am bummed because my maternity leave just started and I wanted to take a trip to the beach this weekend...the last weekend before full term. After this weekend I am not sure I would feel comfortable driving 2 hours each way.
Currently she has the hiccups and is literally ramming against my cervix when she hiccups lol
I have been having lots of sudden sharp pains down there that stop me in my tracks. I think its lightening crotch. 
I am kind of hoping she will stay in there until at least 38 weeks... I am getting really nervous now and there is more that I want to do to feel "ready" that I was waiting for my maternity leave to start.

Also I have apparently lost 3 lbs since my last appointment last week! I have heard of that happening before labor but I dunno how long..


----------



## sore-boobs

I've just sent u a friend request too so I can join you all on the facebook group :) x


----------



## suesue

Hi everyone I'm due my 3rd little man but 4th baby on the 26th August


----------



## addy1

Congrats Princess_1991! Welcome to world little River and Rosalie:)

Emicakess, what a horrible time to have a cold!! I was sick for about 6 weeks during the first tri, and was so miserable....can't imagine going through that now! Hope you feel better soon!

Hi Suesue! :hi:

I am currently battling a second UTI. This happened at the end of my second pregnancy as well. Anyone else?? I hate being on antibiotics, but I can't leave it untreated. 

Feeling lots of pressure and pain in my hips and back. Really wanting these next few weeks to go by fast!! I am so uncomfortable, and ready to meet this little guy!!


----------



## Serenyx

Welcome SueSue :flower:

I'll try and find you on FB - but I don't think I have ever used my account so I might need to get the password reset :dohh:

My consultant gave me some dates this week for a potential csection and told me to call the hospital when I have chosen one :wacko: I wanted to wait until I was overdue but the earliest they have is at 40+6 and my consuktant doesn't want to let me go that long :( I really want to try for a natural birth first if possible though without going too much overdue :wacko:


----------



## clynn11

Adding you to the front page now suesue- welcome!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Hi Suesue! And Congrats on your little man coming in just a few short weeks! :D

August feels so far away but it's practically around the corner, AH!
We've been having terrible pain and contractions but those Hydroprogestrone shots did their job and apparently there is still no dilation or effacement... but we're done with those shots as of last Tuesday... I normally would have gotten one yesterday but docs said no more, to let nature take it's course and let the shots wear off... I was kind of hoping to hear we were dilated at least 1cm but nope, nothing... So I'm just going to stick it out and look forward to our next appt next Wednesday when we'll be almost 38 weeks! (37 Weeks tomorrow!)

I never thought we'd get this far because of what happened with my first son. It's been so stressful wondering if our second son will be arriving but everyday he doesn't arrive I feel so blessed. After today's appt I have to say, I think I'm finally starting to think he'll stay around until we're the full 40 weeks on August 7th! My daughter barely made it to 38 weeks, but Logan is doing so well.

It's been a rough pregnancy with all the tests and poking and prodding but he's been just perfect and I can't ask for more than that :) So exciting to see all our babies coming into the world, can't wait for us all to hold our own! :D


----------



## addy1

AerisandAlex said:


> Hi Suesue! And Congrats on your little man coming in just a few short weeks! :D
> 
> August feels so far away but it's practically around the corner, AH!
> We've been having terrible pain and contractions but those Hydroprogestrone shots did their job and apparently there is still no dilation or effacement... but we're done with those shots as of last Tuesday... I normally would have gotten one yesterday but docs said no more, to let nature take it's course and let the shots wear off... I was kind of hoping to hear we were dilated at least 1cm but nope, nothing... So I'm just going to stick it out and look forward to our next appt next Wednesday when we'll be almost 38 weeks! (37 Weeks tomorrow!)
> 
> I never thought we'd get this far because of what happened with my first son. It's been so stressful wondering if our second son will be arriving but everyday he doesn't arrive I feel so blessed. After today's appt I have to say, I think I'm finally starting to think he'll stay around until we're the full 40 weeks on August 7th! My daughter barely made it to 38 weeks, but Logan is doing so well.
> 
> It's been a rough pregnancy with all the tests and poking and prodding but he's been just perfect and I can't ask for more than that :) So exciting to see all our babies coming into the world, can't wait for us all to hold our own! :D

Must be such a relief for you! Congrats on being full term!!

So glad that we were all able to make it so far! Most groups that I have been apart of have one or two really early babies. Now that I am at 37 weeks, I am happy to meet this little guy any day now:)


----------



## emicakess

I want to be apart of this Facebook page?? I looked you up (cassidy byrd) do you have a picture of two dogs as your cover photo?


----------



## clynn11

Yes, that's me! :)


----------



## clynn11

Our 4th little sunflower has arrived! Babies coming constantly now! So exciting!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Not long and we will all have our babies x


----------



## Serenyx

I can't seem to find you on FB Cassidy (well not someone with a profile picture of two dogs anyway :blush: ).

I have searched back through the thread and found that Denyse will also add people to the group so I have messaged her :flower:

I booked my c-section today for 21st August :wacko: I'm still not happy about having one but every else thinks it's for the best.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Serenyx said:


> I can't seem to find you on FB Cassidy (well not someone with a profile picture of two dogs anyway :blush: ).
> 
> I have searched back through the thread and found that Denyse will also add people to the group so I have messaged her :flower:
> 
> I booked my c-section today for 21st August :wacko: I'm still not happy about having one but every else thinks it's for the best.

Just added you to the FB group :)


----------



## Serenyx

DenyseGiguere said:


> Just added you to the FB group :)

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Buttons_01

Had midwife appointment today and mentioned that i was getting itchy hands and feet at night. She took my blood and the doctors phoned me at about half 6 and said that my Bile Count(?) is slightly high but they wasn't too concerned but i am too have more bloods taken next week. I hope my baby boy is okay in there! He is still moving about so i know i shouldn't worry. Has anyone ever had this?? And what did they do???


----------



## clynn11

My cover pic is of my doggies, not my profile pic ;) But glad you found someone to add you to the group! :) :)


----------



## Buttons_01

In hospital .. Been on the monitor and they reckon I'm going to have to be induced! .. Could be meeting my baby boy very soon!!! .. Excited but scared!


----------



## Literati_Love

Buttons - that's exciting! Good luck!

AFM - I think I'm slowly losing my mucus plug. I had a 'bloody show' on Wednesday night and since then have been having tons of slimy yellow mucusy discharge come out ahaha. I know for some people this means labour is imminent and for others it can take weeks still.


----------



## LoveCakes

Good luck buttons!


----------



## clynn11

Eeek sending you lots of positive vibes buttons!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Buttons_01 said:


> In hospital .. Been on the monitor and they reckon I'm going to have to be induced! .. Could be meeting my baby boy very soon!!! .. Excited but scared!

How exciting...good luck!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ooooo exciting the babies are starting to come now :-D

How is everyone? I went out for a casual meal with my Best friend last night thinking it was just up, turned up to tons of balloons n banners and 4 of my closest friends. They had thrown me a baby shower :-D got a beautiful cake, a baby hamper they made up from work, and some gorgeous clothes and soft toy from my best friend. There was meant to be more ppl but the most important turned up (bar one whose on her holidays) felt so overwhelmed and loved. Was so funny trying to get all the balloons in the back of my friends car haha couldn't see anything out the back!! Think my 2 year old will have a field day with them all


----------



## LoveCakes

Aw tracie thats so sweet.

It's my last week of work! My last Monday tomorrow for hopefully a year. I'm so ready to leave; I've given up a bit to be honest :blush: I've planned in a few things like getting my hair cut for my first week off.


----------



## Buttons_01

My baby boy made his appearance yesterday at 11:38am weighing 5lbs 13oz. So much for my fears of a big baby eyy? .. Induction started the Saturday night and i had him Sunday morning after 2 hours of active labour and only gas and air! .. I am so in love with boy words cannot even describe! .. Only downside is that none of his clothes fit him, they are all far too big! .. But ah well, more shopping is to be done! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats buttons!


----------



## Serenyx

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your baby boy Buttons!


----------



## Klara0412

Congratulations Buttons!


----------



## emicakess

Congrats!!!!


----------



## clynn11

Congrats Buttons! So exciting! Sounds like everything went super smoothly, so happy for you! <3 Updated your baby boy on the front page!! :)

6 babies have arrived now ladies!! Wonder how many more are going to make their appearance before August even begins!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations buttons :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats Buttons!!


----------



## addy1

Congrats Buttons!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yay congrats buttons xx


----------



## Buttons_01

Thank you all .. We are now home and doing well :) .. Still cant believe how i made such a perfectly little boy &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Literati_Love

Congratulations, Button! What a tiny baby indeed! But I'm sure he'll grow quickly. :hugs: Glad labour went well.


----------



## WanaBaba

Congratulations buttons!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Anyone experience babies movements being really painful. I keep what I think is an elbow sticking out my left side just above my hip bone. It's so painful as he flexes his back with his feet on my ribs n pushes out wards... Starting to make me feel poorly as it's so strong and uncomfy :-(


----------



## HWPG

oh, my baby feels like a giant kung fu octopus and out of space - his movements are large, under my ribs, and often uncomfortable. i def found standing gives him space but hurts my feet, and sitting squishes him (causing more movements) but is better for me. lose-lose for us both!


----------



## Serenyx

I'm actually finding the opposite, in the hot weather my LO has gone very quiet instead. She keeps worrying me and the movements I do feel are tiny compared to a few weeks ago. She's still measuring on track though.


----------



## clynn11

Been an EXTREMELY busy day for our due date group on the facebook page! THREE BABIES were born today!! Updating the front page now xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

All these babies making appearances before we are even in august :)


----------



## clynn11

Yupp, so many babes making their appearances!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Cassidy, could you update that I have my c-section on Friday :)


----------



## flagirlie7

Hey all, our twins came yesterday at 2:11pm (girl) and 2:14pm (boy). She was 5 lbs 13 oz and he was 6 lbs. Feeling blessed! They are such cute tiny little ones, we adore them.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

flagirlie7 said:


> Hey all, our twins came yesterday at 2:11pm (girl) and 2:14pm (boy). She was 5 lbs 13 oz and he was 6 lbs. Feeling blessed! They are such cute tiny little ones, we adore them.

Congratulations!! How far along were you? I bet they are adorable!


----------



## clynn11

Congrats flagirlie! Do you have names that you'd like me to put on the front page with your update?! Exciting!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats!


----------



## ChristiansMum

flagirlie7 said:


> Hey all, our twins came yesterday at 2:11pm (girl) and 2:14pm (boy). She was 5 lbs 13 oz and he was 6 lbs. Feeling blessed! They are such cute tiny little ones, we adore them.

Congratulations :) they are good weights for twins x


----------



## clynn11

11 babies here so far ladies! So exciting, they're coming constantly now!!!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Congrats to all the new babies arriving!! I can't wait until we have all of our babies here :D


----------



## Literati_Love

Congratulations, flagirlie!


----------



## Serenyx

flagirlie7 said:


> Hey all, our twins came yesterday at 2:11pm (girl) and 2:14pm (boy). She was 5 lbs 13 oz and he was 6 lbs. Feeling blessed! They are such cute tiny little ones, we adore them.

Congratulations flagirlie :hugs:


----------



## LoveCakes

Woo hoo so exciting all the babies been born!


----------



## flagirlie7

I was 37+6 and scheduled C. It's Yuna Elise and Liam Alexander.


----------



## addy1

Congrats to all the new moms!! 

I am still patiently waiting here!! Haha, looking forward to meetings this new little one!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Got the call from the hospital this afternoon about our c-section on Friday. We're the first of the day and have to be there at 6am! I am getting so nervous now.


----------



## AerisandAlex

flagirlie7 said:


> I was 37+6 and scheduled C. It's Yuna Elise and Liam Alexander.

Love the names! I am a huge fan of Liam Neeson and I love the name Yuna, I've considered using that for my second daughter if we ever have one, but settled on Celes instead, all from a video game I used to play (I know it sounds silly but the names sounded so beautiful to me, I didn't care where they came from, they were unique and beautiful and perfect for a little girl in my mind :D ), same place I got the name Aeris really for my first daughter :D

Congrats again :D


----------



## ChristiansMum

Had a bad midwife appointment on Tuesday. She wasn't sure if baby is breech or not. My iron levels are dangerously low and my FHM hasn't changed since my last appointment (2wks ago!) so today we have a scan to check baby's position and to check his growth. At least we get to see our baby again before he is born x


----------



## clynn11

Fx that all goes well ChristiansMum!


----------



## addy1

ChristiansMum said:


> Had a bad midwife appointment on Tuesday. She wasn't sure if baby is breech or not. My iron levels are dangerously low and my FHM hasn't changed since my last appointment (2wks ago!) so today we have a scan to check baby's position and to check his growth. At least we get to see our baby again before he is born x

Just wanted to let you know my FHM has changed so much in the last few weeks. My dr said it is not that reliable towards the end as the baby can change position or engage making the measurements different. 

I do hope your baby is not breech!! Good luck at your scan!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Oh my, I hope your little one is head down and not breech and that your ultrasound goes well and you get good news from here on in :D


----------



## ChristiansMum

Had my scan this morning and baby is head down :) he isn't engaged yet but as it's baby #3 she said not to worry. His estimated weight is 7lb (my biggest baby so far!) and I have a lot of water. My water levels are at the top of the 'normal' chart x


----------



## addy1

ChristiansMum said:


> Had my scan this morning and baby is head down :) he isn't engaged yet but as it's baby #3 she said not to worry. His estimated weight is 7lb (my biggest baby so far!) and I have a lot of water. My water levels are at the top of the 'normal' chart x

Glad everything went well for you, and that you got to see your little one again!


----------



## Literati_Love

Denyse - Wow, exciting about your c-section being first thing on Friday! Good luck! 

Flagirlie - Great names! 

ChristiansMum - Yay, I'm relieved for you that baby is head down!!! I hope she comes soon! :)

AFM - My braxton hicks have really ramped up lately! I experience cramping through the bottom of the belly and my back during them and the pressure around my whole abdomen is so intense that I have to get on all fours and practice my breathing techniques to get through them. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## HWPG

my BH are def getting stronger and more frequent. havent had to breathe thru any but i *did* have a real contraction today that made me stop walking and take some deep breaths!


----------



## AMB2013

My feet and ankles are swollen, and have been since Tuesday or so. So are my hands. No headaches or blurred vision, but I'm still worried I may have pre-e. Going to the doctor tomorrow to find out. Fingers crossed...


----------



## linz143

My EVERYTHING is swollen! My feet and ankles especially and my wrists and fingers, too. Had my 36 week appointment today and my dr mentioned he could tell I was retaining a ton of fluid based on how my feet/ankles/legs looked.

Luckily, my urine had no proteins in it, and my blood pressure was 122/80, which is fine. So it may just be that it's summer and it's warm but nothing to worry about! With DD even though I was pregnant at the end of November, I still had a bunch of swelling that sometimes just wouldn't go away no matter how much I kept off my feet.


----------



## flyingduster

I had a growth scan again today, because of having gestational diabetes, and thankfully baby is measuring basically average!! 54th percentile, and about 7lb. My glucose levels are still keeping under control through diet alone, so basically the obstetrician is leaving me alone and considers me to be having a normal pregnancy. Whew! 

And yes, the braxton hicks have ramped up lately! I was having really regular ones out of the blue yesterday but they died off again after Monster went to bed dammit. I'm soooo ready for this baby! I was happy to wait for Monster, but this time I'm over it. Come on out baby!!!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

AMB - my feet and ankles have been incredibly swollen for the past month and just keep getting worse. Good to get it checked out, but as long as BP is normal and no proteins in urine it is sadly quite 'normal' to be this swollen. I am definitely tired of it!!


----------



## LoveCakes

I haven't had any braxton hicks for ages. I had loads a few weeks ago but I think I was dehydrated.

I finished work today so will just try to keep myself busy until baby decides to make an appearance


----------



## HWPG

i've been swollen for ages, but now it's just perpetual. and even though the socks help, they no longer "fix" it - my feet hurt a lot. it will be nice to stand up again without creaking and groaning!


----------



## flagirlie7

AerisandAlex said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> I was 37+6 and scheduled C. It's Yuna Elise and Liam Alexander.
> 
> Love the names! I am a huge fan of Liam Neeson and I love the name Yuna, I've considered using that for my second daughter if we ever have one, but settled on Celes instead, all from a video game I used to play (I know it sounds silly but the names sounded so beautiful to me, I didn't care where they came from, they were unique and beautiful and perfect for a little girl in my mind :D ), same place I got the name Aeris really for my first daughter :D
> 
> Congrats again :DClick to expand...

Well we picked Liam after some movie preview on tv believe it or not! I picked Yuna 4 years ago when Korean figure skater Yuna Kim won the olys. My fav skater ever.


----------



## AMB2013

Thanks, guys. My BP was a little elevated (they had also just told me, though, that my doctor was called to surgery so we needed to reschedule my appointment. I'm in school and it isn't easy to just go to an appointment), but no proteins in the urine and my BP went down after about 15 minutes. I was most alarmed by my weight, though...I gained 7 lbs in the last two weeks! I'm only carrying a 7lb/8lb baby...most of that is me. I'm thinking maybe it's water weight? I dunno.

I feel your pain, those of you talking about BH. I've been getting those and a lot of period-type cramping. At one point I almost forgot I was pregnant and was wondering if I should go get a pad. Still have a little bit before I'm due, though, so I guess I'm just one of those lucky ones to suffer for a few weeks before the birth....hope everything is a little easier on you guys...


----------



## mirandaprice

7lbs in 2 weeks definitely sounds like water weight - I imagine itd be pretty hard to gain that much so quickly otherwise.

I had really bad period type cramps lastnight, I thought for sure I'd wipe and see a gush of blood as it felt exactly like regular period cramps! 

I'm a little afraid I won't realize when I actually go into labor if I keep getting these cramps though!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Gracie arrived by scheduled csection on July 25 at 9:46 am weighing 7 lb 15 oz. We just got home today and she's doing amazing :)
 



Attached Files:







gracie1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5









gracie2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









mommydaddygracie1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5









noahgracie1.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoveCakes

Gorgeous! The one with your wee boy is so lovely :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Denyse - Congrats! Gracie is absolutely adorable!!

AMB - I agree that most of that is probably water weight! Don't worry - I have had times of gaining 7 lbs in 2 weeks as well...despite eating no different from usual. I think we'll probably just lose a lot of water weight initially! My hairdresser said she retained so much water with her first pregnancy that she gained 60 lbs but lost 40 by the time she got home from the hospital! Not common - but it does happen!


----------



## AMB2013

Congrats on Gracie, Denyse! She's lovely!

And you're probably right, Literati. It's just a nasty surprise. That and the fact that my feet and ankles have lost some of their swell but not all of it. I have a feeling I'll be like this til the baby is born :(


----------



## addy1

Congrats Denyse! Gracie is beautiful:)


----------



## flagirlie7

My feet were somewhat swollen before delivery. Oh my, did they get huge after!! Slowly going down now thank god. I did lose 20 lbs by the time I got home from hospital, which is great, considering my belly was still huge and full of gas and my feet gigantic.


----------



## Literati_Love

AMB - Yeah, I think I'll be the same. This swelling is not going anywhere until baby arrives! And, like flagirlie said, we might swell right after too...but most people say that goes away within a couple of days. :) We're on the home stretch now!


----------



## AMB2013

Only three weeks away! 

Actually, has anyone else dealing with the swelling also had pain in their inner thighs? I almost feel like I should see bruises there, but it's clear, it just hurts when I walk. Dunno if it's due to the swelling or what. 

Also, doc tells me I'm clear for Pre-e, that I'm not dilated, and that the baby is now 8 lbs or so. We agreed on a C-section if he isn't born by 8/15. I have no idea how I feel right now...


----------



## Literati_Love

I have not had pain in my inner thighs, so not sure what that could be! Sorry! 

That is one big baby! Probably good that you will get a c-section if he isn't here in a couple weeks!


----------



## clynn11

Spent tonight updating the front page ladies! Check it out! 17 babies here already, WOW!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Wow 17 babies and we are still in July! How many more babies will arrive before august even starts?

Congratulations to all the new mummy's x


----------



## princess_1991

Love what youve done with the front page hun, dont have much time to post here but had to come on to update my tickers :haha:

hope everyone is ok and not suffering too much with the late stages of pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

Front page looks fab. X
Congrats to everyone who has had their babies already. Very exciting!


----------



## addy1

Congrats to all the new moms! The front page looks awesome!!

Has anyone not felt a single sign of labor before?? I have never experienced loss of plug, clear outs or mild contractions. With my two previous pregnancies, I have went from feeling fine to full on labor very quickly. I think that is why I am so anxious, I just have no clue when it will happen because my last two came on so fast.


----------



## AerisandAlex

So many babies here and still 2 days until August!

Love what you did with the front page too! The tickers are adorable :D


----------



## ChristiansMum

addy1 said:


> Congrats to all the new moms! The front page looks awesome!!
> 
> Has anyone not felt a single sign of labor before?? I have never experienced loss of plug, clear outs or mild contractions. With my two previous pregnancies, I have went from feeling fine to full on labor very quickly. I think that is why I am so anxious, I just have no clue when it will happen because my last two came on so fast.

Me! I had no labour signs with my previous pregnancies but this time I have been login my plug for a couple of weeks now and been getting really bad backache so I'm starting to feel like a walking time bomb that could go at any time! X


----------



## Arlandria

Hiiiiiii :wave:

Not been on here for a while but I'm all over FB!! 

Front page looks awesome!! I love seeing all our new babies xxxx


----------



## LoveCakes

Baby boom!

I've had diarrhea for the past 2 days... Fun. I'm hoping it's a sign but I know it's not really lol


----------



## clynn11

LoveCakes- I have too. Been hoping it's a sign lol.


----------



## addy1

Went for my weekly appointment and was shocked when I was offered a sweep......oh my that was horrible! I also had some acupuncture, so really hoping for things to get started.


----------



## Literati_Love

Addy - Oooh, that's nice! Sucks it was so horrible but I hope it gets things going! I plan on getting a sweep done at my 39+5 appointment!!

Clynn & LoveCakes - me too...but it's been about a week now and nothing yet.


----------



## emicakess

Addy how far dilated and effaced
are you? I had my sweep at 39+0 and was 4.5 cm. I still havent had my LO but the lady at l&d says im in very early labor, it is just a mystery when it will pick up. I guess if I dont have her by my 40 week appointment I will ask for another sweep


----------



## addy1

emicakess said:


> Addy how far dilated and effaced
> are you? I had my sweep at 39+0 and was 4.5 cm. I still havent had my LO but the lady at l&d says im in very early labor, it is just a mystery when it will pick up. I guess if I dont have her by my 40 week appointment I will ask for another sweep

I was 3cm, but I guess that really does not mean anything. Haha, probably have been for weeks. I am not sure about effacement though, I never asked. She said it was a really good sweep. I am a vbac2, so going much overdue is not an option and I won't take an induction. We are going to try some very natural ways to induce to avoid a c/s.

I have gone into labor twice on my own before my due date, so really hoping I will again.


----------



## emicakess

I have heard it depends on how ready your body is = the effectiveness of the sweep. But obviously its not solely reliant on that as I was almost a 5 when I got mine done and still nothing. Hopefully it works for you!! :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

Can't believe it's August tomorrow, so excited to see our babies arrive!!

We haven't even talked about a sweep with our OB, and I'm hoping we go into labor on our own before they even discuss it... During our last OB appt we were told that baby is Posterior... Not very happy about it, but it explains a lot. We have been having contractions like mad and have been back and forth to the hospital but according to my latest OB appt there has been only 30-40% effacement and no dilation... and he's a -3 in the pelvis, still very high but dropped in a little... but as long as he stays up there, dilation probably won't progress... and the doctors refused to help him a long every time we went in (break water/pitocin, etc) because they wanted to wait until we were 39 weeks... well today we're 39 weeks but I'm in no hurry to go back to the hospital, especially after hearing he's posterior because he has refused to turn.

I've gone to the spinningbabies website and tried everything I can think of but he' still settled in here feet in the front... It's so frustrating... and I was a posterior baby, my mother was in labor for 48 hours, they had to break her water and threatened her with c-section after being in all that pain for so long... (I turned around at the last minute, but she said she just wanted to die the pain was unbearable even with an epidural) Scares the crap out of me of what's going to happen during this labor with Logan, especially since we were pushing for the VBAC. I'm afraid that if things go wrong and I ask for a c-section, they won't listen.

I am very excited to have Logan here very soon, I just wish he'd turn around so my anxiety about labor would subside. :(


----------



## addy1

AerisandAlex said:


> Can't believe it's August tomorrow, so excited to see our babies arrive!!
> 
> We haven't even talked about a sweep with our OB, and I'm hoping we go into labor on our own before they even discuss it... During our last OB appt we were told that baby is Posterior... Not very happy about it, but it explains a lot. We have been having contractions like mad and have been back and forth to the hospital but according to my latest OB appt there has been only 30-40% effacement and no dilation... and he's a -3 in the pelvis, still very high but dropped in a little... but as long as he stays up there, dilation probably won't progress... and the doctors refused to help him a long every time we went in (break water/pitocin, etc) because they wanted to wait until we were 39 weeks... well today we're 39 weeks but I'm in no hurry to go back to the hospital, especially after hearing he's posterior because he has refused to turn.
> 
> I've gone to the spinningbabies website and tried everything I can think of but he' still settled in here feet in the front... It's so frustrating... and I was a posterior baby, my mother was in labor for 48 hours, they had to break her water and threatened her with c-section after being in all that pain for so long... (I turned around at the last minute, but she said she just wanted to die the pain was unbearable even with an epidural) Scares the crap out of me of what's going to happen during this labor with Logan, especially since we were pushing for the VBAC. I'm afraid that if things go wrong and I ask for a c-section, they won't listen.
> 
> I am very excited to have Logan here very soon, I just wish he'd turn around so my anxiety about labor would subside. :(

I wonder if because he is your third, that he may have more room to turn once labor starts. I know with this being my third, the baby sure moves around a lot more because everything is a lot more stretched out. 

I think the only reason I was offered a sweep at 39 weeks was because I am a v-bac. I really do not want to go too far over due and won't have an induction. She said it was a good sweep, but I do understand that they do not always work.


----------



## ChristiansMum

I had midwife today, I think all is good I was basically rushed in and rushed out. But she said they can't offer me a sweep until next week so I'm booked in next Thursday (40+1) for my sweep. I just hope I don't need it and go naturally x


----------



## glbaby1

I was 2cm dialated and 50% effaced at 38+2 when my Dr. did my sweep, and I didn't even ask for it because I thought she would say no. She has been my OB for many years and she knew how miserable I was and the fact that I was ready. I thought she was just doing an exam then she suddenly started digging around in there. Holy shit did that hurt! Since I never had a sweep I had no idea what she was doing. I jokingly said, " can you sweep my membranes while your in there?" And she goes, "I just did!" Oh thank the Lord Dr. Wong!!! But no one knew exactly how ready I was because she expected it to take 2-3 days for labor to start, which meant she would be the one delivering Brooklyn, but it literally started like 10 minutes after she swept me at 6pm. Brooklyn was born the next morning at 5:29am. And for the first time since having 3 other children, Brooklyn was the first baby that didn't need pitocin to progress labor, so the sweep and epidural were the only help/interventions I needed. And of course that damn IV fluid bag...


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ChristiansMum said:


> I had midwife today, I think all is good I was basically rushed in and rushed out. But she said they can't offer me a sweep until next week so I'm booked in next Thursday (40+1) for my sweep. I just hope I don't need it and go naturally x

I'm jealous my mw only works Mondays so il be 40+5 if Iv not hone by then. 

I'm actually losing the will to get up. Another day I'm sure labour is starting, another day this baby decides he's gunna tease me. Iv got ppl asking if Iv had him... I just wish labour would start, or just behave until the right time. 
My toddler is picking up on it and follows me round trying to help me, I can't even go to the loo alone without her worrying.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87 said:


> ChristiansMum said:
> 
> 
> I had midwife today, I think all is good I was basically rushed in and rushed out. But she said they can't offer me a sweep until next week so I'm booked in next Thursday (40+1) for my sweep. I just hope I don't need it and go naturally x
> 
> I'm jealous my mw only works Mondays so il be 40+5 if Iv not hone by then.
> 
> I'm actually losing the will to get up. Another day I'm sure labour is starting, another day this baby decides he's gunna tease me. Iv got ppl asking if Iv had him... I just wish labour would start, or just behave until the right time.
> My toddler is picking up on it and follows me round trying to help me, I can't even go to the loo alone without her worrying.Click to expand...

That's cute that your toddler is following you :) I'm starting to feel the same though :( when I was 39+1 with dd I was in labour but this time the only signs iv had is my back spasms and losing my plug ... That's it! I just wish there was a way to know the exact date things will start x


----------



## Literati_Love

I hear you ladies on the frustration of not knowing WHEN it is going to happen! I'm still losing my plug and getting BH but the cramping isn't really as ramped up as it was last week, so I feel like this baby isn't coming any time soon. I am starting to experience the annoyance of people expecting my baby to come at any time. My sister told me today that every time I don't reply to her texts right away, she thinks I'm in labour. Um...nope! I'm not even quite 39 weeks yet! Yes, it could happen any time, but it's just as likely I'll go over (hopefully not :S).


----------



## clynn11

Started losing bits of my plug this morning. Due date tomorrow.. hope it's the starts of something!


----------



## emicakess

Im feeling the exact same ladies. I feel like its never going to happen :( I start cramping really bad and I think something will start and then it just dies down :( boooo! I was thinking of going in to l&d again tonight to check progress since I was cramping so bad earlier but its gone now. Ugh. So now I dont want to go in and waste their time. For anyone who isn't on the FB group as of monday and Tuesday I am 4.5 cm dilated and 80% effaced. It literally could happen at any moment or not happen at all. Driving me nuts!


----------



## ChristiansMum

It's now august ladies :) all/most of these babies will arrive this month :) not long left now x


----------



## toffee87

Hey ladies,

I was a July club member, but as he was due on the 31st, it was pretty likely August would be the case-low and behold it is haha. Please Baby come on out now!


----------



## Jett55

4 weeks or less to go here :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

Well, I'm not on the Facebook group so you guys get the update!
Baby Piper Catherine was born rather suddenly and dramatically on my mums kitchen floor today, 1st Aug! Midwife got there for the final three back-to-back contractions in which she was born, so all very fast in the end!!! Lol. 

7lb 8oz of perfection. I have a graze, but nothing more (I had a 3rd degree tear with Monster, so 'relief' doesn't cut it there!!) and Piper is feeding like a *pro*! 

Her full birth story is here (yes, already!) https://www.evernote.com/shard/s279...a3e76ff62279/ac0587b5e9851f614c649f5deb6e8836

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Photo0624_zpsnkapixfr.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Photo0622_zpscgkcqaw1.jpg

And for all of you still waiting, I hear you!!! Monster was 2.5 weeks late with NO niggles to speak of. This lil girl has been niggling me all week and I gotta say, despite the huge wait with my first, I MUCH preferred not having the constant niggles!!!! Braxton hicks that you'd HOPE might be 'it' but that die off, leaving you up hour later than you should, in tears cos its just too damned hard to keep waiting on the very edge like that. Not knowing!!! Hoping like hell that the niggles meant it wasn't far away, but also knowing how far over I went with Monster had me waaaaaaay too emotional. It was exhausting just waiting for her!! 

But it DOES pass! The time WILL come, and it will all fade to insignificance in the light of the new life in your arms.

But still; thanking all religious idols that she came at 39 weeks and didn't keep me waiting for weeks yet!


----------



## Klara0412

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congratulations, flyingduster! What an exciting and surprising story! Haha! Piper is beautiful. So glad she came safely!


----------



## Arlandria

She's beautiful!!! Congratulations xxx 

And I love the name xxx


----------



## Serenyx

Congratulations on the birth of Piper :flower:


----------



## emicakess

Congrats! I also love that name! :)


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats!


----------



## addy1

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations :) a beautiful name for a beautiful girl x


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations! Love her name xx


----------



## clynn11

Congrats flyingduster! So exciting! She's beautiful :)


----------



## clynn11

And welcome to the group toffee87!! I'm going to add you to the front page now, I hope your babe decides to make his appearance soon!!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

She is so adorable :) Such big eyes too, congrats!! :D


----------



## AerisandAlex

emicakess said:


> Im feeling the exact same ladies. I feel like its never going to happen :( I start cramping really bad and I think something will start and then it just dies down :( boooo! I was thinking of going in to l&d again tonight to check progress since I was cramping so bad earlier but its gone now. Ugh. So now I dont want to go in and waste their time. For anyone who isn't on the FB group as of monday and Tuesday I am 4.5 cm dilated and 80% effaced. It literally could happen at any moment or not happen at all. Driving me nuts!

I know exactly how you feel :) I've been contemplating going into L&D but I'm afraid I'll be wasting their time... but being 4.5cm dilated and 80% effaced I'm pretty sure if you go in you'll be leaving with your baby lol :D


----------



## emicakess

AerisandAlex said:


> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling the exact same ladies. I feel like its never going to happen :( I start cramping really bad and I think something will start and then it just dies down :( boooo! I was thinking of going in to l&d again tonight to check progress since I was cramping so bad earlier but its gone now. Ugh. So now I dont want to go in and waste their time. For anyone who isn't on the FB group as of monday and Tuesday I am 4.5 cm dilated and 80% effaced. It literally could happen at any moment or not happen at all. Driving me nuts!
> 
> I know exactly how you feel :) I've been contemplating going into L&D but I'm afraid I'll be wasting their time... but being 4.5cm dilated and 80% effaced I'm pretty sure if you go in you'll be leaving with your baby lol :DClick to expand...

Haha thats the thing... I went in on tuesday and found out i hadnt dialated or effaced any more. She gave me the option to stay since I already so dilated. I opted to go home and wait for active labor to start. Good thing I did since I am still waiting and that was on tuesday. So I feel like the same thing will happen if I go again. Like going to L&D will not put me into labor no matter how much I want it to lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

39 weeks and 4 Days

AND IT'S TIME :D

I'll go more into it later but woke up and used the restroom and saw bright red and called the OB. They said to come in... I was checked and monitored snd we're 1-2cm... walked for an hour and now we're 3cm and they said it's finally time :) they're coming in to break the water and we'll go from here!!


----------



## LoveCakes

AerisandAlex said:


> 39 weeks and 4 Days
> 
> AND IT'S TIME :D
> 
> I'll go more into it later but woke up and used the restroom and saw bright red and called the OB. They said to come in... I was checked and monitored snd we're 1-2cm... walked for an hour and now we're 3cm and they said it's finally time :) they're coming in to break the water and we'll go from here!!

Woohoo good luck!

I had a sweep this afternoon and was 2cm dilated and she could feel the head. I was really surprised, I haven't felt a thing! Hope it's the start of something!


----------



## Literati_Love

Good luck, Aeris! I am getting a bit jealous of all you ladies meeting your babies!!!


----------



## clynn11

How is everyone holding up? Still pregnant here. Boo! Appointment Wednesday morning, hoping there's been some progress from last week. Feels like she's never gonna come!


----------



## addy1

Well, I never thought I would make my due date!! Haha, my girls were both early so I just assumed this one would be too!! Haha, little guy wants to make us wait! Still can't believe I will be 40 weeks tomorrow! Getting very excited and anxious to meet this baby! 

I had a sweep last week and will have another on Wednesday if I have not had the baby. 

Congrats to all the new moms and good luck to those in labor!


----------



## Literati_Love

Clynn - My appointment is Wednesday as well! I am going to get a sweep done. I hope you've progressed!


----------



## ChristiansMum

My sweep is booked for Thursday if little man hasn't arrived by then! Having symptoms of labour but nothing really. Had a clear out (TMI sorry) been having period type cramps but nothing major. Taking everyday as it comes now I'm just fed up x


----------



## navywag

Hi ladies just popping in to let you know I had my son on Saturday 2nd, 
Was a crazy labour
Woke up with contractions at 4am so decided to get in the bath, was in there for about half an hour, got back into bed and slept for another hour , woke up an contractions were more painful , woke hubby ad was chatting to him when at 6:20 my waters broke with a huge gush, 
So got up got washed etc, woke dd and done breakfast and phoned hospital who told me to go in , then contractions ramped up to every two minutes! Got in car an drove to hospital contractions coming pretty much constantly , got to the hospital and I got out of the car I couldn't walk and needed to push! Hubby ran in to get help, 
Midwife got me into wheelchair and rushed me in telling me they will examine me and get me in the pool, it was 8:15am
As soon as I got to the room I climbed into kneeling position on the bed and started to push! They had to take my underwear and shoes off for me , I zoned out and just listened to what my body was telling me to do, 
Zachary was born at 8:23am! 8 minutes after arriving at the hospital, he was passed to me under my legs and we waited for cord to stop pulsing before hubby cut it , placenta came out perfectly and he latched on pretty much straight away! 
Here he is, my beautiful 8lb baby boy zac xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## navywag

And here he is today :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats Navywag!


----------



## LoveCakes

Congrats! 

Well sweep yesterday seems to have had no effect on me :( still time yet but I feel that if anything was going to happen I'd have felt something at least by now. All it did was make baby excited. I hope they want out to meet me as I do them.

Due on Saturday and my term appointment next Tuesday. The midwife seemed so confident bleugh


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations he is so cute :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, navywag! Quite the fast labour you had! He is adorable! 

LoveCakes - sorry the sweep hasn't seemed to have work. They do say if it works it will be within 48 hours so you do have some time? I would be the same as you, though, and would be disheartened if it didn't work the first day.


----------



## clynn11

Congrats navywag! What a fast labor, and he is just beautiful. Does Zachary have a middle name? And was he 8lbs exactly? (Just wondering for the front page ;) ) Congrats again!


----------



## navywag

Yes he is Zachary Jason Edward and yep 8lb exactly 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Damita

Aw lovely pictures :)


----------



## addy1

Congrats Navywag! He is adorable:). So glad you made it to the hospital on time!! He was in a rush to meet you!

Happy due date to me!! I am feeling a bit crampy today, like mild period type pain, but they are happening more frequently. Usually only have been happening in the morning and at night. Today they have been on and off all day. Really hoping in have progressed some by my appointment tomorrow. Will be having another sweep. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## clynn11

Gonna ask for a sweep tomorrow. Will be 40+5 and if I have no progress from the previous 2 weeks I am going to be crushed!!!! 

24 babies here already!!! 55 to go!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Any of you ladies up? I need help.

Been having bad back n pelvic pain for days but last night I heard a pop/crack noise got the most excruciating pain across my pelvic bone, 6 hours later I can't walk or even move my legs properly. Iv had severe upset tummy aswel. Iv not had any contractions but is it worth ringing labour for advice. My midwife will only help so much as I'm registered at a hospital there not associated with. 
If I sit down I'm ok, but can't move at all unless I want awful pain. 
Iv got spd n not sure if it's that or this boy starting something. 

Help me :-(


----------



## clynn11

I would definitely call them if you're in that much pain hun. That sounds horrible I'm sorry :( :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Tracie - Yeah, I agree you should call if you're in so much pain! It might not be impending labour but could still be something you need to get checked. Hope you feel better! 

Addy and Clynn - all three of us are getting sweeps done tomorrow! We'll have to keep each other updated with how things go. Good luck!


----------



## clynn11

Good luck to you too! Doctor's appointment is in 10 hours. I can't sleep! My little sister is being induced due to pre-e (she was due August 25th). Jealous that she's getting her babe before me but so excited to meet my little nephew!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Well I rang, they think Iv pulled or torn a tendon. Was told ring physio or GP... Neither would be much help so I'm gunna curl in a ball n suffer :-(


----------



## addy1

Tracie87 said:


> Well I rang, they think Iv pulled or torn a tendon. Was told ring physio or GP... Neither would be much help so I'm gunna curl in a ball n suffer :-(

That is too bad! I hope the pain subsides for you! That is the last thing you need right now! If it does not go away soon, definitely call your GP. Maybe they can help you!

Good luck with your sweeps tomorrow Clynn and Literati_love! Hopefully we will all be holding out babies soon! 

I have been up all night and not been able to sleep! Going to be a long day with DH at work and two busy girls to entertain! Not fair that when I can sleep, my body will not let me!


----------



## Literati_Love

Clynn - Sounds like we all had trouble sleeping last night! I barely slept and was honestly up every half an hour to pee at some points. Then I woke up early of all things. If I'm going to go into labour today, it would have been nice to sleep in first! Maybe I can squeeze in a nap later. That is exciting about your nephew arriving soon! I hope all goes well and your sis stays healthy. 

Tracie - Ouch! That sounds painful. I'm sorry there's nothing you can really do...

Addy - I had the same insomnia issues last night! Definitely not fair at all. But you will be much busier with two daughters to look after! This is my first so I can't really complain. Let's hope that the inability to sleep is a sign of impending labour! :winkwink:


----------



## Klara0412

Hi ladies! 

Congratulations on all the new babies! I am now 4 days overdue and in hospital being induced. A late onset preeclampsia put pay to our birthing dentre all natural plans unfortunately. I'm ob my 4th day in hospital and 3rd round of gel. For the first time I'm getting twinges so fingers crossed this is it because my patience is wearing very thin! 

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Literati_Love

Addy & Clynn - How did your sweeps go today? I just had mine and it was VERY uncomfortable but thankfully brief. I started cramping immediately, which she said was normal, and also had a 'bloody show' immediately (also normal). I am feeling optimistic although who knows what could happen. Only 1-2 cm dilated but 80% effaced and 'soft' so I guess this means my cervix should be pretty favourable to the sweep. I'm still cramping and having back pain and I'm going to try to stay on my feet to get things going. We shall see! Good luck!


----------



## clynn11

They didn't sweep me. My midwife says i'm progressing enough on my own that she'd like to wait a little longer to try anything. Just got back from my appointment, I'm now 3cm dilated (was 1.5cm last week), 75% effaced (50-75% last week) and her head is in -2 station (was -3 last week). So slowly but surely she's getting ready. Scheduled for a NST on Friday if she hasn't came by then.

FX the sweep sends you into labor Literati!!!!

Klara- Hope that contractions start to kick in and you get to hold your baby soon!


----------



## Literati_Love

Clynn - I am glad you are progressing well on your own! I hope you go into labour ASAP! I had a different dr today and she never mentioned if baby was engaged yet but she was -1 three weeks ago and I know she's dropped more since so I assume she is now...hopefully, anyway!


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Hello ladies! 
I can't believe I've only just found this thread! 
I hope everyone is doing OK. I'm due on the 23rd with a little girly. I am terrified and excited all at once. 
I am constantly thinking every little twinge is a sign she is finally on her way! 
:)


----------



## addy1

I saw my Dr today and was 3 cm (2 last week) and she was able to stretch it to 4 with absolutely no pain at all. She said the head was right there. She said everything is perfect and labor is on the way. Just need my body to start contracting, so she suggested to keep pressure on the cervix and walk or bounce. 

It is so hard to know that we are this close and it really could start at anytime! I am so anxious to meet this little guy.


----------



## clynn11

Welcome MrsT&Ben!! Adding you to the front page now :)


----------



## ChristiansMum

Just a quick update. My little boy Alfie arrives today on his due date :) woke up at 12:30am with my waters breaking so had to go into hospital were I was having contractions but little man didn't like them so his heartbeat would drop everytime I had one. In the end my contractions became irregular so the drs suggested I get induced. At 1pm when they started the drip I was 3.5cms and little Alfie was born at 2:45 pm! The birth was quick but painful (I went from 7cm to pushing in 10mins!) but he is perfect :)

Can't wait for my DS1 and DD to meet their little brother tomorrow x


----------



## Literati_Love

Addy - that sounds very promising! I tried to stay on my feet for a while but then got tired and had a nap and everything fizzled out. I doubt the sweep will work for me. 

Christiansmum- wow, congratulations! I am so happy that your boy arrived so promptly! It actually seems more common than statistics let on to give birth on your due date. Again, so happy for you!


----------



## LoveCakes

Can you feel yourself dilate? I was 2cm and head at -2 on Monday and hadn't realised until midwife checked. I had had some feelings before that where my cervix felt tender when baby moved. 

I'm asking as I've felt more tonight and a lot more pressure in my hips. Baby is very active. I hope it means something and just isn't because the baby is so low.


----------



## Literati_Love

Love cakes - I feel like I can feel my cervix become more effaced. What you're feeling definitely could be something!


----------



## addy1

Congrats Christiansmum! So happy for you!!

I feel a lot of pressure when of stand, but as soon as I sit or lay down, nothing! Haha. I really want this baby out now!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Addy - yeah, I had quite a bit of cramping/pressure and a few painful contractions after the sweep was done but now things are basically back to normal (besides the fact that I'm still spotting). Pretty sure this baby is way too comfortable in there to make an appearance. I also want her out - now! Let's hope we both wake up in labour tomorrow!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ChristiansMum said:


> Just a quick update. My little boy Alfie arrives today on his due date :) woke up at 12:30am with my waters breaking so had to go into hospital were I was having contractions but little man didn't like them so his heartbeat would drop everytime I had one. In the end my contractions became irregular so the drs suggested I get induced. At 1pm when they started the drip I was 3.5cms and little Alfie was born at 2:45 pm! The birth was quick but painful (I went from 7cm to pushing in 10mins!) but he is perfect :)
> 
> Can't wait for my DS1 and DD to meet their little brother tomorrow x

You left me behind lol... Congrats Hun :baby::flower:

Another restless night, woke up to pee, got back to bed n hot a really bad tummy ache, before I new it I was running back to the lol with upset tummy. Came outta nowhere. :-( I appear to have got a mouth ulcer now aswell. I'm falling apart lol. Anyone selling any spare body parts haha


----------



## LoveCakes

I've been awake till 1.30am then waking up about 7am past few nights. I just can't get comfy either.


----------



## bananabump

C section day tomorrow! Only found out this morning so it still doesn't feel real yet but this time tomorrow I'll hopefully be holding my little bubs! Eeeek xx


----------



## Ashley8806

I updated the fb group but not here - Braxton Jay was born 8-5-14 at 7:43 am. He was 6 lbs 14.6 oz and 18.5 in long. We are both doing good, having some troubles with feeding/losing weight but my milks coming in and it should be better soon :)


----------



## AMB2013

Hey guys! 

Just thought I'd let you know, my son, Miles West, was born 08/06 at 12:44 AM by C section. after 34 hours of labor wherein I was sent home three times because I just wouldn't dilate. I love him like crazy and feel like he makes it all worth it. Here are a couple photos for you guys! I wish you all nothing but happy, healthy children as well.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Miles birth.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 7









MommyandMiles.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, Ashley and AMB! 

And good luck, banana!


----------



## clynn11

Congrats on the beautiful babies ladies!!!!!


----------



## clynn11

AMB2013- How much did he weigh? Just wondering for the front page, thanks! <3


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to all those ladies who have had their babies so far!! Been keeping up with the FB group but been terrible about getting on here. So exciting to see so many LO's already making their appearance!


----------



## AMB2013

clynn11 said:


> AMB2013- How much did he weigh? Just wondering for the front page, thanks! <3

Hey, clynn! He weighed 8.3. Thankful he didn't make it to 40w, honestly. He would've been closer to 10! He was 20.5 inches long, if you need that as well.


----------



## clynn11

Pretty sure I just lost the rest of my mucous plug. I lost a tiny bit of it last Thursday but just now there was a crap ton of it. 40+6 today, hoping she is ready to make her appearance!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Congrats to all the babies being born!! :D 

Clynn11 - I really hope this is it for you and you get to meet Zuri soon!! :D

Logan Robert arrived on August 4th at 7:16pm.
After my OB broke our water I was put on pitocin and an epidural and we went from 3cm to 8cm in just a few short hours and then 8cm to 10cm in just over 1 hour. 

He did give us a little scare because his heart rate was dipping on the monitor during contractions, turns out it was because the cord was around his neck but thankfully, after 9 quick pushes he was out and our OB was able to get it off him quick enough before it became a problem :) 

6lbs 15oz and 20 inches long and bright eyed a bushy tailed :) We just love him so much already :)
 



Attached Files:







20140804_191742_zpsdabe2a1f.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









20140804_192125_zps467395dd.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2









20140804_192708_zps742ae3fa.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1









20140804_220934_zpsf28c80d0.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









20140804_221456_zpsa6ef6a5c.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AerisandAlex

And here's Logan today, just glad to be home and his sister and brother can't get enough of him :)
 



Attached Files:







20140806_122451_zps1028826c.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1









20140806_212105_zps0273a401.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Literati_Love

Omg, congrats, Aeris! So many babies bein born!


----------



## addy1

Congrats aeris, amb2013 and Ashley! Glad everyone is happy and healthy! 

As for me, still waiting! Haha. I lose more and more mucus/plug everyday, and am 4cm......not sure what this little guy is waiting for!


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!! It has been a while since I have been on here. Just a quick update from me: My due date is no longer August 24th since my Dr. is worried since my asthma is starting acting up again. He scheduled me for an induction on August 17th. Well at least I will be 39 weeks then. I am so scared and nervous ladies. I will update you all again when my weekly scan and ob appt is over with on Wednesday. 

Congrats to all the ladies who just had their precious babies!!:flower::happydance:


----------



## LoveCakes

Happy due date to me. Hope it's happy birthday to baby too!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I haven't updated on here for a while, I just usually update the facebook thread. 

They thought I had bladder infection @ 35 weeks, so they checked my cervix and I was a fingertip dilated than. They haven't checked it since, yet. 

I just had my 37 week appointment. Everything is going extremely well. 

The midwife is going to check my cervix, and sweep my membranes next Friday @ 38 weeks, and if it works we will go in to labor within 24-48 hours. If it does not work, we will get a sweep again @ 39 weeks. If I do make it to my 39 week appointment, we will set up an induction date for August 28th, when I turn 40 weeks exactly. 

I got induced with Gavin at 39 weeks, 3 days...and I loved being induced. I was one of the happiest in labor ladies ever, and everything went very smooth. All the medicines worked like they were supposed to, and I had a 5 hour labor with him. 

The midwife does not think I will make it to my induction day, but we will see. :)


----------



## Jett55

Elisha Abner was born august 8th @ 8:05pm 4Ibs 11oz. I had preeclampsia & they induced me but he is perfect & healthy :)


----------



## clynn11

Congrats Jett55!!!


----------



## clynn11

37 August babies have arrived, 42 to go!!!


----------



## clynn11

Literati_love- I see I have your due date on the front page as the 8th, but in your siggy it says the 14th. I'm assuming the 14th is correct, right? Just want to double check before I change it  lol


----------



## bananabump

Jett55 said:


> Elisha Abner was born august 8th @ 8:05pm 4Ibs 11oz. I had preeclampsia & they induced me but he is perfect & healthy :)

Congratulations! I had my little girl on the 8th aswell.. early c section for suspected pre eclampsia and reduced fetal movements. Birthday buddies :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Clynn- Nope, my due date was August 8! The 14 on there is the year. Sorry for the confusion! 

AFM - well, my membrane sweep actually worked! I went into labour at 6:45 am the next day and sweet little Nevada Leanne was born on August 8 (her due date) at 3:00 am! She was 8 lbs 11 oz and 21 1/4" long. We are completely overjoyed! 

Congrats to those whose babies have arrived and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## clynn11

Yay congrats!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Iv got my sweep today n I'm hoping more than you can imagine it works. Was up all night with tightening, sickness the works! Nothing! I feel like a train wreck, I even broke down to my OH as I'm in so much pain now. :-(


----------



## pootle33

I have a sweep on Wednesday at 38+6. I have to say I don't really have any symptoms-occasional period pains but no show/plug, no obvious tightenings etc. I have a feeling my body will not go into labour this time either meaning it will be section 2 weeks today!


----------



## toffee87

I went for a sweep on my due date. My cervix wasn't favourable, so she could only do a cervical massage. I started labour 2 days later and had him 40.3 :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

toffee87 said:


> I went for a sweep on my due date. My cervix wasn't favourable, so she could only do a cervical massage. I started labour 2 days later and had him 40.3 :)

This gives me hope as I'm losing the will here. Had a serious breakdown earlier. :-( my spd is so painful now I can't move properly.


----------



## Literati_Love

Tracie - if you're having so many tightenings already that's a good sign your sweep will work! I got my sweep done at 12 pm on Wed and went into labour at 6:45 am on Thurs. hopefully it works as quickly for you (or sooner)!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Well I had it done, just. Cervix was high n posterior. :-( she managed to get it done, but don't think she's hopeful. She's booked my induction. Safe to say I'm mortified as I'm so scared of it. I guess I no I have an end date n at least it can be planned, but I'm just so angry at myself for not being able to go myself this time :-(
I feel like I'm letting a lot of ppl down the fact Iv gone over n will to the very end :-(


----------



## Literati_Love

Tracie - you are NOT letting anyone down by not going into labour on your own! If anyone has made you feel that way they deserve to be punched!!!! Getting an induction is NOT a failure and also you still have a decent chance of going on your own yet. What day will your induction be? Sorry you are feeling discouraged!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Booked in Monday 18th. Nobody has made me feel like that as such, just pressure as to when will he be here, haven't you had him yet, all that crap. 
I'm losing lots of brown/yellow discharge. I no it agrivates your cervix so more than likely that. :-(


----------



## clynn11

They wouldn't give me a sweep at my appointment today because of me being GBS positive. So disappointed :( Last appointment will be Thursday (41+6) and if she hasn't came they'll probably send me over to the hospital right away to start induction.


----------



## addy1

Hi everyone, just a quick update as my little one needs a diaper change! 

I had my little boy on August 9th. He was 8lbs. 9oz. Name is Grady. 

We are so in love with him, and I am feeling great! 

Hope to catch up soon:)


----------



## clynn11

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, Addy! What a cute name that is, too! Glad you're feeling well!

That is very disappointing, Clynn! I hope labour starts for you before Thursday! But no matter what it will be very very soon! :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Been having a lot of tightening's, really bad groin pain, and a lot of pressure in my bum. I have a sweep on Friday...so I really hope it works. Unless I go in early.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

addy1 said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update as my little one needs a diaper change!
> 
> I had my little boy on August 9th. He was 8lbs. 9oz. Name is Grady.
> 
> We are so in love with him, and I am feeling great!
> 
> Hope to catch up soon:)

Congrats!! That's our wedding anniversary :) Lovely name btw!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jett55 said:


> Elisha Abner was born august 8th @ 8:05pm 4Ibs 11oz. I had preeclampsia & they induced me but he is perfect & healthy :)

Congrats!


----------



## Jazzbird

Make that 44. Baby Autumn Elizabeth arrived punctually on her due date at midday!

We're all well and settling in at home.

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, Jazzbird!


----------



## Ellieluv

I love all the baby announcements!! Congratulations to all the new mamas!


----------



## mirandaprice

Congrats to all the new mommas!!

Seems lots born on the 8th,

James Andrew was born August 8, at 4:10pm via c section after a failed induction. Weight was 7lbs 15oz and measured 20 inches long :)

He's a bit jaundice, so have been in and out of the drs since birth :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats to all the new mommas!


----------



## LoveCakes

My yellow bump turned pink! Baby phoebe was born on Monday 11th. She was 8lb 10 and is gorgeous!

Congrats to all those who had their babies, I'm still catching up


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, LoveCakes!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

LoveCakes said:


> My yellow bump turned pink! Baby phoebe was born on Monday 11th. She was 8lb 10 and is gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats to all those who had their babies, I'm still catching up

Congrats!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations to all the new mummy's :)


----------



## Serenyx

Congratulations to all the new mums :flower:

Here's hoping the time passes quickly for the rest of us :thumbup:


----------



## pootle33

Amen to that!


----------



## clynn11

Hey ladies! Will update the front page as soon as we get home. My baby girl finally decided to come a day before her induction date! Zuri Lynn born 8/13 at 4.26pm weighing 7lbs 14oz and 20 1/2 in long! Congrats on all the other babies <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Clynn - yay! Congrats! I'm so glad she finally arrived!


----------



## clynn11

Ok, I believe the front page is all updated <3

Lovecakes- Congrats! Does Phoebe have a middle name? <3


----------



## Klara0412

Hi ladies! 

Congratulations to all the new mummies! 

Baby Theodore was born on 9th August after a very exhausting 4 days of failed induction attempts (6 gels). Labour finally got going but stalled after 18 hrs at 8cm. Theo was born by c section in the end. It has taken me some time to get over my disappointmnt at not being able to deliver naturally but I am over it now! 

He weighs 9lb 6 and is 58cm long - a real sumo baby! 

Good luck to all the babies and mummies still to go!


----------



## Damita

Congrats new mummies :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I don't think my baby is ever coming out lol. Lazy boy!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, Klara! That is one big boy! I'm glad he came out safe and sound!


----------



## mel28nicole

So I finally got induced at 7pm Thursday. Had to take 3 tablets to get my cervix to thin out. Got really frustrated and asked for a c section. After waiting for 9 hours and no c section, I decided to start pitocin to go natural. Water broke at 7am Saturday. Started pushing at 9pm and she was way too high. They upped my pitocin for 3 hours and she didn't come down much and I was extremely frustrated, tired, and was having horrible back labor so we decided on a c section. 

A total of 46 hours of labor, Ashlin Noel Yetsick was born via c section Sunday, August 17th (39+5) at 1:41am weighing 8 lbs 7oz and 20 1/2 inches long. We are so in love and she's been a great baby so far!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, Mel! I don't blame you for opting for a c-section, especially after such a long labour! I got too exhausted from pushing and they had to use a vacuum. 

Ashlin is adorable!!


----------



## clynn11

56 babies have arrived! Only 24 more to go! <3


----------



## LoveCakes

Clynn you are unbelievable updating this with a newborn. 

Phoebes middle name is Sarah.

Out first week has been eventful. I had been breast feeding but although my milk came in fine she was being really fussy and crying through feeds. She also went 5 hours a few times between feeds and wouldn't wake up to feed. I had been really upset and dreaded every feed as I felt I was making her hungry. Plus she hadn't done any dirty nappies since leaving the hospital and very few wet ones. 
We had a scary few days there as on Friday night she vomited blood. We took her to a&e and she appeared completely fine. I expressed a little as my nipples weren't cracked or bleeding and blood came out in the milk but they kept us in overnight just to make sure as she's so tiny. I'm glad she is completely fine but the children's ward is such a sad place to be. I have so much respect for the other parents who are in longer term.
All this together meant a permant move to formula for me and it has been the best decision. I'm much happier and she loves food wherever it comes from.
We got home last night and I'm looking forward to starting again and enjoying her more. She has spent 4 out of 6 days in hospital and I just want to be a normal family at last.


----------



## Literati_Love

LoveCakes - that sounds like a stressful few days! I'm glad you've found a solution that makes you and baby feel better! Good job, mama!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to all the new momma's!!!! 

I can't believe our thread has had so many already and not long before many more come for those that are over due by quite a bit! We'll all be meeting our LO's soon!! Can't wait to keep hearing about all the birth stories and seeing the pics!!


----------



## 28329

For those of you not on the fb group, my daughter was born sleeping at 6:52am on august 15th. I suffered a painful placental abruption and baby girl just didn't make it. She weighed 8lb 11oz and was absolutely perfect. I just hope I'm the only that has to go through this and all the other babies are born beautifully healthy.


----------



## LoveCakes

28329 said:


> For those of you not on the fb group, my daughter was born sleeping at 6:52am on august 15th. I suffered a painful placental abruption and baby girl just didn't make it. She weighed 8lb 11oz and was absolutely perfect. I just hope I'm the only that has to go through this and all the other babies are born beautifully healthy.

Oh I'm so sorry. There is nothing I can say. Take care of yourself.xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I am so, so sorry for your devastating loss, 28329. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

28329 said:


> For those of you not on the fb group, my daughter was born sleeping at 6:52am on august 15th. I suffered a painful placental abruption and baby girl just didn't make it. She weighed 8lb 11oz and was absolutely perfect. I just hope I'm the only that has to go through this and all the other babies are born beautifully healthy.

You are in my thoughts every day, and I am so sorry for your loss. Please know how much you are cared about here. I hope you are coping okay and please let us know if there's anything we can do :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I want to echo Denyse.. We are all here for you, at any time of night or day. I think about you and your family every day. So so sorry for your loss. <3 Always sending love to you.


----------



## clynn11

I, too, have been thinking about you constantly. I am so sorry for your loss and am here if you need someone to vent to. We are all here to support you xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Omg 28329 I am so so sorry :-( I can't imagine the pain your going through. Live to you and your family ans your beautiful baby girl xxxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Afm- after 11 days if waiting, Austin flew into this world with spectacular fashion weighing 7lb9 at 9.17am on 17th August . He's perfect and now completes our family <3


----------



## ChristiansMum

28329 said:


> For those of you not on the fb group, my daughter was born sleeping at 6:52am on august 15th. I suffered a painful placental abruption and baby girl just didn't make it. She weighed 8lb 11oz and was absolutely perfect. I just hope I'm the only that has to go through this and all the other babies are born beautifully healthy.

I can't imagen what you and your family are going through. But we are always here for you and take care of yourself x


----------



## ChristiansMum

Tracie87 said:


> Afm- after 11 days if waiting, Austin flew into this world with spectacular fashion weighing 7lb9 at 9.17am on 17th August . He's perfect and now completes our family <3

Congratulations bump buddy :) x


----------



## Klara0412

I'm so sorry to hear that. Look after yourself :flower:


----------



## sore-boobs

Just had an appointment with my consultant, baby is average size and fixed in. She did a sweep and OMG it hurt, cervix is still long but soft and 1cm dilated so she is hopeful that it may push me into labour. Had a few painful tightenings since so fingers crossed it won't be too long for us. X


----------



## addy1

28329 said:


> For those of you not on the fb group, my daughter was born sleeping at 6:52am on august 15th. I suffered a painful placental abruption and baby girl just didn't make it. She weighed 8lb 11oz and was absolutely perfect. I just hope I'm the only that has to go through this and all the other babies are born beautifully healthy.

I am so very sorry on the loss of your daughter. I wish you strength as you grieve, and please know that many prayea are being sent your way.


----------



## clynn11

Congrats Tracie87!!! Does Austin have a middle name? <3


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

clynn11 said:


> Congrats Tracie87!!! Does Austin have a middle name? <3

Patrick


----------



## AMB2013

28329, I am so sorry for your loss. You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Congrats, Tracie! Love the name!


----------



## Arlandria

28329, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Congratulations Tracie! :baby:


----------



## Serenyx

28329 said:


> For those of you not on the fb group, my daughter was born sleeping at 6:52am on august 15th. I suffered a painful placental abruption and baby girl just didn't make it. She weighed 8lb 11oz and was absolutely perfect. I just hope I'm the only that has to go through this and all the other babies are born beautifully healthy.

I was so saddened when I read this on the FB group :cry: Please take your time to grieve and we are all here for you if you want to talk x


----------



## AerisandAlex

28329 said:


> For those of you not on the fb group, my daughter was born sleeping at 6:52am on august 15th. I suffered a painful placental abruption and baby girl just didn't make it. She weighed 8lb 11oz and was absolutely perfect. I just hope I'm the only that has to go through this and all the other babies are born beautifully healthy.

I'm so sorry dear, my heart is breaking for you, you're in our thoughts and prayers. :cry:


----------



## Damita

28329 said:


> For those of you not on the fb group, my daughter was born sleeping at 6:52am on august 15th. I suffered a painful placental abruption and baby girl just didn't make it. She weighed 8lb 11oz and was absolutely perfect. I just hope I'm the only that has to go through this and all the other babies are born beautifully healthy.

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Checking in on all of you ladies- any new babies!? FX for all of you still waiting on your little loves!!

Only 17 babies left to go (and actually, I know a few of those have already been born.. just no update with info from mamas yet!) Crazy almost all of the babes have made their debuts!


----------



## pootle33

Our little boy, Rowan, was born by elective section on 25/08. He weighed 8lb 3oz which was a shock for us as our first son was 9lb 11oz!!! We love him to bits...!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, pootle!!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Wow I cant believe August has come and been.... I kinda miss our pregnant journies xx


----------



## Damita

Hello September! And happy 5 weeks to Charlie :)

Charlie's full name is Charlie George Latimer :)


----------



## sore-boobs

Molly was born 1st sept @ 4.50pm weighing 9lb 2oz. Missed the August deadline but she's finally here. X


----------



## clynn11

Congrats sore-boobs!!!

Almost all of the babies are here!!!!! Front page is almost completely updated :) How are all of you ladies getting along with your new babes?! We're doing great here. Weighed Zuri on our scale today and it's saying she weighs 10lbs 6oz!!!! She'll be 3 weeks old tomorrow. She's a great eater ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

Nevada is doing well. She is also a good eater. She weighed 10 lbs at her two week check-up already and I'm sure she's gained quite a bit since then! Unfortunately she's been having some sort of tummy trouble the last day or so and is inconsolable at times so that is really hard. :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Piper is doing well! Also good at feeding, this porky piggy! I spend most of my time with a nipple in her mouth. :p Haha! I'm sure she's near enough 9lbs, or more, but I haven't had her weighed for a while.


----------



## pootle33

Rowan is 10 days old today and feeding well....so far a contented a little chap and OH and I both feel adjusting well and feels easier than first time. Last MW appt today and will have his weight checked but he was gaining when he was weighed on a Saturday so I think he will be back above his birth weight now. Can't believe it's September!! Hope everyone else doing well.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I feel like it's been easier the second time around too. Weird, because I was so expecting it to be harder with a toddler in tow!


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

My son was born on his due date 27/08 at 4.44am weighing 6.6 :)

Congrats everyone x


----------



## clynn11

This thread is pretty dead, but the Facebook group is chatty as ever! If you would like to join the Facebook group, for those who haven't, please add me as a friend on Facebook and I can add you to it (the group is 'secret' so you have to be my friend to be added, but you can delete me as soon as I add you if you'd like). My name is Cassidy Byrd. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I added you


----------



## clynn11

Awesome i'll add you and add you to the group now :)


----------



## Buttons_01

I think I added you. What's your pic?


----------



## clynn11

You did :) I'm at work now but will add you as soon as I get home :)


----------



## clynn11

I hope all of you and your babes are doing wonderfully! <3


----------



## Kezmama

&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey guys, saw you and thought I'd update. A long time ago I was part of this group but lost my August baby. But here is my November (but turned out october) baby! Zoe is 10 weeks old. Born 30/10 at 7p12. 
Here's her birth pic, newborn shoot at 1 week and some recent ones xxx 
Love to you all! 


[img=https://s23.postimg.org/a2brlas6z/image.jpg]

[img=https://s23.postimg.org/vngu8woxn/image.jpg]

[img=https://s23.postimg.org/j4vnel2kb/image.jpg]

[img=https://s23.postimg.org/sbdy1v7sr/image.jpg]

[img=https://s23.postimg.org/f5yfvrdx7/image.jpg]


photo uploading websites


----------



## mirandaprice

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey guys, saw you and thought I'd update. A long time ago I was part of this group but lost my August baby. But here is my November (but turned out october) baby! Zoe is 10 weeks old. Born 30/10 at 7p12.
> Here's her birth pic, newborn shoot at 1 week and some recent ones xxx
> Love to you all!
> 
> 
> [img=https://s23.postimg.org/a2brlas6z/image.jpg]
> 
> [img=https://s23.postimg.org/vngu8woxn/image.jpg]
> 
> [img=https://s23.postimg.org/j4vnel2kb/image.jpg]
> 
> [img=https://s23.postimg.org/sbdy1v7sr/image.jpg]
> 
> [img=https://s23.postimg.org/f5yfvrdx7/image.jpg]
> 
> 
> photo uploading websites

I can't see the pictures for some reason, but, CONGRATS!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

they aren't working :/


----------

